# The ORIGINAL Chitter Chatters



## DizziSquirrel

​






*

Ceri   Elysia  18/5/07

Dizzi Taking DHEA and hoping for a monitored cycle if AF settles again last IVF attempt 
with own eggs later this year 

Fluffs   Alexander 20/12/06

Freespirit FET = BFN    

Emily Start ivf June/July 

Amanda Starting FET in May  

Frill Looking to IVF now and hopefully starting treatment before summer '08.   

Nicki IVF April/May 07  

Shellebelle On Met & Holistic Therapies  

Shezza One Little miracle called Stinky pants  
And a suprise   Wiggy due = 8th June 07

Suzie fostering a 12yr old Chap at present
Treatment begins again when she can get her  into gear 

LouF We are having a complete break till maybe May 

Laura One DD  following ICSI

Sue  Have to lose 13kilos before the doctors will even TALK to us. 

Harts  Secret cycle ended with a  EDD-

Please let me know by PM if you want it worded differently or if I have missed something  
which I will update*
​


Suzie said:


> *CERI'S SWEEPSTAKE
> EDD 1st June 07*
> 
> 
> Nicky ~ 6th June (if nat birth ) 6lb 8oz's likkle girl
> Em ~ 3rd June 8lb 7oz
> Fluffs ~ 2nd June 8lb 12oz
> Suzie ~ 4th June 7lb 8oz
> Shezza ~ 1st June 7lb 6oz
> Shellebell ~ 1st June 7lb 9oz
> Dizzi ~ 14th June6lb 7oz
> Mandy ~ 30th May 6lb 12oz  Closest date
> Freespirit ~ 9th June 8lb 2oz
> Sue ~ 5th June
> Section booked on the 18th   ​
> *SHEZZA'S SWEEPSTAKE
> EDD 8th June 07
> *
> 
> 
> Nicky ~ 3rd June, 7lb 3oz likkle girl
> Fluffs ~ 8th June 7lb 6oz
> Suzie ~ 10th June 7lb 11oz
> Dizzi ~ 14th June 7lb 6oz
> Mandy ~ 5th June 7lb 1oz
> Em ~ 14th June 7lb 10oz
> Freespirit ~ 14th June 7lb 12oz
> Ceri ~ 1st June 7lb 2oz
> Shellebell ~11 June 7lb 6oz
> Sue ~ 5th June  ​


----------



## Martha Moo

I'm first !!!!!!     

well after Dizzi!!

Just to say that i have uploaded pics of Willow into the gallery

Have a good monday everyone

cant believe its the last day of april 

its getting scary one more day and its may

Shezza was lovely chatting to u tonight hun

ceri hope u have a restful nights sleep

Dizzi go to bed!

Suzie hope u have a good day hows K

lots of luck Nicky

Amanda hows the garden
hope theres no more injuries!

Fluffs A is gorgeous

Sue hope ur ok

laura hope u and maddie are well

Free howz u babe

right miss willow is ready for bed so i will say goodnight!

love to all
Emxx
  to lady and amber from wills


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Had to have a mooch round our new home before i left for work .
The   arrived on Saturday , so i'm gonna blame her for the huge amount i seem to have eaten over the weekend   Healthy eating must start today , as tomorrow (May) i'll be saying it's next month that we go on our roadtrip , and i would like to loose a bit of weight for then   . In fact feel so big today , i don't even fancy breakfast much yet  
Well 8 hours till our review - hope the cons has something positive to say ........
Love and huggles
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Good luck with the review Free      

Good luck Nicky for ET      

Dizzi, can you make my Shezza guess 8th June please as I seem to be without date    

Hello all    back later for a catch up  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shezza

Just a quickie as it's breakfast time and things can get messy   but just wanted to send 

    vibes for Free's review today     and

 and     for Nicky's ET too!!  

I see some of you have put the 14th June on my sweepstake   I am hoping to have had Wiggy way before then let me tell you   In fact I have a feeling Wiggy will be early but we will see eh?! 

Be back soon peeps   

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning All

Fluffs Date added 

Emily I Love miss willows new Picture i'm Of to the gallery next . . . .

Free Hunnie I never realised your reveiw was so close  
I too hope they give you positive news        

Shezza How exciting if Wiggy arrived early, 14th of June would have been my nans birthday,
prehaps I should change yours to the 1st of June  ( my Dads birthday  )

Nicky         

Back Later

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!

Can you put me down for 5th June for both sweepstakes?!

Got back from the book market and to say that I was disappointed was an understatement - I was expecting something a lot bigger than was there!  In only bought one book - called "Wraakgodinnen"!!!!  It is the Dutch version of "Young Wives" by Olivia Goldsmith.  I have no idea if it is my type of book or not, if the Dutch it is too complicated for me etc, I only bought it for the title!!!  Cool!!!  I will just have to wait for the Deventer book market in August which is the biggest in Europe (looked it up 850 stalls and has 125,000 visitors!) and only about 30km away!  Enough to make you drool Dizzi??!  

Went into town to see what the celebrations for Queen's Day were like - pathetic!  They had people selling stuff, but by the looks of it, it was stuff that Oxfam would throw away!  I didn't see one thing that appealed to me.  At some of the stalls I felt like I had travelled back into the 70s!  There was no music, entertainers etc.  I think next year we will go to a bigger city, perhaps the celebrations will be better there.  

Working in the loft today, but I can't help hubby at the moment because the loft insulation stuff makes me cough.  Hubby just having his 2nd shower of the day because the stuff makes his skin itch!  

How are things with you today Em?  did you go to work?  Good luck on Thursday! 

Hope you are feeling better today Suzie.

Good luck with your review Freespirit - I will have everything crossed for you! 

Big hugs to everyone else.

Sue


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

All went well this morning, They did ET 

Transfer went really well, Con was very pleased, I have a grade 2 - 7 cell and a grade 2 - 8 cell on board, The others were not quite as good some as low as grade 2 2 cell grade 3 4 cell etc so have none to freeze unfortunately, Just need to keep fingers crossed they wouldn't of been needed 

It's all over to mother nature now 


Thanks for all your good luck wishes 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Suzie

Way to go Nicky  loads of  

Free- hope review went ok today?

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Fluffs

Nicky​
                 ​
​
Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Wishing you all the luck in the world with the little mites, Nicky!

         

 

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

Nicky ,  sending you the stickiest most positive vibes i can find hunni  
                        ​
Well i'm not long since back from the review ... The cons thinks it would be best to go for the Chicargo tests next , he said that ladies who have had 3 plus treatments and still not got the BFP normally found there were other factors influencing things ..... had a little cry at this point .... he said there are a number of things they can adjust depending on the results . He suggested taking our embies to blasts , which is one of the things i was thinking about . Apparently blasts can be frozen and defrosted very well these days too . I enquired about my age , he assured me i am still _young_ enough for a successfull treatment , and he said one day he is sure i will be writing him the card to say wether we have a boy or girl , cryed a bit more at this stage . Anyway the tests are £1130 , then obviously the cost of the IVF and the drugs as well ................ DH not home yet so havent been able to talk to him yet , not sure how the hell we can afford it , but some how we will , we have to , cause i can't go on with this charade much longer with empty arms .

Onwards and upwards i guess

Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Free    I have every faith that your arms won't be empty forever   You are just experiencing a short delay whilst perfection is in the making


----------



## danlau

Hi everyone..... sorry im just dashing in and out .... been a bit hectic here what wiv one thing or another .... stress stress and more stress .... will fill u all in asap though !!!!

I haven't had a spare mo to read every1's posts so I hope ur all doing just luvverllyyy .... I pwomise to read lots and reply soon ... totally lost track of days   so a bit   cuckoo to say the least .... 

Ok gonna dash again ... be back soon ... keep me slippers warm ok ?

Loooooooovvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeee Laura xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

Not staying up too much longer so not many personals from me, sorreeyyy I think AF took it out of me last week as I am feeling shattered. I have bought some of that Spatone stuff, tastes a bit yucky but haven't had enough to notice a difference yet 

Nicky ~ Sending you LOADS of    babe 
Free ~ Glad the review went well. As my Nan used to say Keep looking for that light at the end of the tunnel, even thou it may seem far off with a few twists and turns, I promise it is there somewhere.
Suzie ~ I hope you are felling a little less pooey now  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you lots of hugs Freespirit - he does sound optimistic about your chances, which is a great thing.

Sue


----------



## Suzie

feehilyfan said:


> Dizzi - quick question - in your first post, you cry over missing weeble. haven't been on for so long - where is she


Weebs moved house and has only been on briefly recently 

Free- glad something came out of the meeting. As the others said you wont be empty arms forever hun 

At work, will be back in a bit

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

just a quick post

Free honey  so sorry it went completely outta my head about ur appt today 
glad the appt went okish i agree with the other chitters ur arms arent always going to be empty

hope that u and dh can have a good natter tonight andcome up with a plan sweetie

sending 

Nicky fantastic news on the two embies
         

sorry no other personals i am cream crackered

I was in work this morning
I am not going in to the  til friday morning, i could have gone in on thursday morning at 920 but hosp appt is 9am so short of cutting myself in two! 

DH met me from work with Willow
we went for a drink and then popped to the next small town type place to a lovely teashop

before that tho we had an awful thing to do

Last october we took bouncer for a 2nd opinion for her ears (recurrent infections and discharge)
we had a letter today asking us to book an appt for her 6 month check, dh rang and said she had died but we had to go and sign a form 

We were chatting to a vet nurse in there and she was fussing willow
We took some details of a dog walker to pop in and break the day up for willow when dh is on an early shift

Willow is going to kennels on thursday afternoon now so will enjoy some 'us' time tomorrow  

Catch up on personals tomorrow as day off 

Em


----------



## Ceri.

*Morning all!

Free ... Sounds like your review went well hunny, lot of positivity in whats been said i reckon. Long may it continue too. 

Nicky  ... As i said hun, piggin fabby news on yer embies. 

Em ... Willow is one lucky girl ya know  You clearly dote on her, had a look at her piccies, she's just gorgeous.

Suzie ... when's ya day off this week, you need some time for you! Hows K? behaving i hope!

Shelle ... this is for you hun...







Hope youre feeling a bit perkier today?

Hiya to everyone else, hope youre all doing okay? 
Well i managed to sleep between midnight and about 2am, been awake since. Piggin fence panels blowing and banging, keeping me awake, so thats gonna get it today! Going shopping later to find something to wear for Sat/Sun. Going out for drinks with friends and family on Sat (mine'll be appletizer!), then a nice meal on Sunday for my b'day. Seems pointless buying something new when theres only a few weeks left and i'll only wear it the once, but i wanna look nice on my special day. 
The builders are here again today, think i'll get the whip out, progress has really slowed down.  Been making them too many brews i think! Thats gonna stop!
Right, off to get some weetabix and then have a cuddle with DH, see if i can get some shut eye.
Back later. Love to all  XXX*


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ceri ~ Hope you managed to get a little more sleep Hun? Do you sleep at all through the day?

Em ~ Enjoy your `Willow day` tomorrow 

Suzie~ Hows you? Hows things with K going just now chick? 

Shelley ~ Hope your feeling brighter soon 

Laura ~ Your post does sound like things are a bit hectic your end  Hope everything calms down soon 

Free ~  's coming your way chick  It will be your turn soon Hunny, Then your arms will never be empty again  Have you thought of doing a fundraising event to raise the money Hun? 

Sue ~ Hope your OK, That loft stuf is sooo irritating, I went into a friends loft once as she was to scared to go up and ended up in a red itchy rash all over my arms where they had been bare 

Shezza ~ Hows things your end Hun? Give Zak and Wiggy kisses from me, Well I'm guessing you'll find it difficult to give wiggy one just now but I'm sure Zak can pass his on  

Dizzi ~ Hope work the next couple of days aren't too hectic for you 

Fluffs ~ A looks just sooo scrummy  Those pictures you posted are very cute  How you doing?

Frill ~ Where are you?  Hope Chaz and Dave haven't started scratching the carpets up yet  

Amanda ~ Hope your OK and enjoying the new garden 

Harts ~ Hows things sweetie? Hope your OK 


My guesses for the sweepstakes are :-

Ceri ~ 6th June (if nat birth  ) 6lb 8oz's likkle girl (coz it's about time we had a pink baby chitter chatter  )
Shezza ~ 3rd June, 7lb 3oz likkle girl (for same reasons as above  )

Me? Well I'm taking things nice and easy  I have been to the DR's this morning and have got a sick note until after test date, I knew what I wanted to say and had it all worked out in my head and thought If he doesn't give me one I'll bring on the tears and see if that works  I got one straight away   I never needed the whole story or the tears 

I'm currently banned to the sofa, John's having a spring clean, I feel guilty sitting watching him but if he's happy to do it when he knows I ain't allowed then fine  
He has mopped the living room floor so I'm not allowed to move until it's dry, He already dusted, hoovered and washed all the pots this morning so far and now has the vax out on the diningroom carpet, It just means I have to stay here even longer because I can't walk on the wet carpet in bare feet 

I have had to explain the 2WW to him properly, He asked when we left the hospital why I had to wait 2 weeks before testing, He thought once we had ET that was it you were PG   Bless him   Then he asked me last night if I felt any `different` I said no I wont do yet John 

Right off to catch up on the North Easties, I keep reading posts and not replying  I have no excuse really not to be able to keep up with everyone for at least the next 2 weeks 

x x x


----------



## Ceri.

*Nicky ... you sound in good spirits hun, something to do with having a bloke at your disposal! He's a good bloke, just make sure he carries on like that!!! Do exactly what youre doing for the next 2 weeks at least!  
No i havent been napping during the day, the odd occasion i might, not very often though. 
Chris is off today too, he's gone to help his twin bro put down some laminate flooring. (he has ms so cant do much like that bless him) 
OOOh the builders have just turned up, what time do they call this then! No buttys or brews for them today!! Right off to dry my hair and load the dishwasher....... exciting stuff eh! *


----------



## Frill

Hello me darlings!

Nicky - so glad ET went well              for you my love.

Free   for your review.  Focus on those positives and that fab road trip you've got coming up!

Suzie - hello sweetie, how's things with K?

Dizzi - wotcha me darlin'!  How are you doing?

Em - the photo of willow is so lovely - she's got so big so quickly!  Is she better now (I read something quickly on the last thread that she had some problems, so I hope all is good now)

Ceri - I can't believe how fast the time has gone!  OMG.  That'll teach me for being AWOL!    I don't blame you for buying something nice to wear for your birthday - what more reason could you have?!

Fluffs - How can A be nearly six months old?  Surely you only had him a couple of weeks ago?!  Hope all is well with you

Shezza - how are you doing hon?

Shellebelle - how are you feeling?  I hope AF is being more gentle with you now and your energy levels are on the up

HELLO to Wraakgodin and Sue and Laura  - we haven't chatted yet but I want to say a belated welcome!

Who've I missed?     Hug to you if I have missed you off - not intentional I can assure you! x

Things here okay. Chas and Dave are right little monkeys but our leather sofa is less of a novelty/scratching post/climbing frame!  Thank goodness we got some amazing natural wax/repair thingy for it!

I really feel I should go to the gym - like Free, I feel hugely heavy, but quite frankly I need to get out of the house and do something sociable.  So DH and I are going to pop out for din-dins!  I'll go to the gym tomorrow.  Possibly!  

Not much else to natter about.  I'm avoiding moving forward with the IVF thing at the moment.  Not sure why - it's not just the money thing.  I think it's knowing it's going to be an emotional upheaval and think we've got to prepare ourselves for that.  Also, we're feeling calm about stuff at the moment and I'm quite happy for that to continue.

Anyhoo, that's it.


I hope you all have a lovely evening.

Ciao for now


----------



## Suzie

Evening 

Frill -lovely to see you posting  

Ceri - get all the rest you can hun! you soon might not be getting alot 

Nicki - good to hear that John doesnt need the chitters round to sort him out to look after you! rest up hun 

love to everyone. At work  so best do some 

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies ,
Frill , my m8 , so nice to see you posting again 

Suzie , how are you doing hunni ? You said you were feelin down but havent posted more ? Hope you r on the up ? were all here for each other you know , you don't get out of sharing your feelings just cause your a top class admin lady !

Nicky , huge amounts of    being sent your way ........ and a few for John too bless him   



Nicky1 said:


> Free ~ Have you thought of doing a fundraising event to raise the money Hun?


No i havent Nicky ....... er what did you have in mind 

Spoke with DH about the tests and tx , he seemed far to sensible for my liking , you know heres me 'oh i'll bang it on the visa card ' and heres him ' and how are you gonna pay for it when your off work with a baby ' could of screamed and cryed TBH but that was yesterday , today i'm all planning and scheming ....... got to do it some way 

Anyhow , i'm off to bed now so i won't eat anything else , next month we do our roadtrip and i so want to loose weight for then  and i ain't staying up racking my brains re financing tx , cause i'll just get down and eat , so its bedibyes for me ladies ,

love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Frills nice to hear from you 

Suzie Hope you are coping ok with K. 

Free I know just how you feel hun, I've just had the exact same conversation with Steve and I am sat here quietly fuming about it.  As we only have 2 frozen embryos I've suggested that perhaps it would be better to do a fresh cycle and then see if we have anymore to freeze and there is a concern with only 2 frosties that we could get to "D" Day and none will survive the thaw.  My logic is that if there are more frosties there is more chance of having something and if in the meantime we get a BFP with a fresh cycle (which as we all know is more likely than with FET) then we'll keep the frosties for a sibling later.  Tried to discuss this with Steve before who thinks that's just "squandering money and ridiculous".  I can see his point that if we get a BFP out of this FET then we've saved £3.5k but what if we don't? I've just got this mental image of being sat on the ward at Care with Embryologist telling us we've nothing to transfer and it takes my breath away.  I'm still struggling to get myself psyched up for coping with that whereas a fresh cycle on SP and a different stimm drug seems a better option to me.  Anyway, it's no go so will just do FET and hope for the best.  

I hope Free that you manage to win him round and sort something out.  Makes you a bit  doesn't it, cos if this was a part for a bike or a new set of leathers they'd pay up straight away! 

Anyway, sorry hun, not trying to make you feel worse!  Hopefully knowing you're not the only one with a "too sensible for his own good" DH will help! 

Take Care

Amanda xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Morning  

Just on my way back to bed after feeding A.  He woke at 5.15 and wanted to play so tried to ignore him for a bit but he was having none of it (nor was DH hence me having to get up so early  )

Hope everyone is well.  Free and Mandy, if I win the lottery jackpot at the weekend I will send some your way     

Nicky hope you are resting up well hun   

Suzie, how you feeling now hun?  

Ceri, no late night posting?    What's up with you girl?    

Hope everyone is well.  Sorry it's not a full set of personals but my brain doesn't like mornings at the best of times    Love to ya all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All

Fluffs - Enjoy your sleep hun,







I need to get my hairwashed and get ready for work!

Nicky - Sending loads more    your way hun.

Shezza - Hope you're ok hun, give Zak a big  from me.

Dizzi - What you up to hun? Working way too hard as usual I imagine!









Free - Hope you had a good nights sleep and didn't worry too much about the fundraising for tx. 

Shellebell - How are you hun? Is your week doing any better than last week? 

Suzie - How's you?

Em - I hope you're all ready for your hols..









Right, I'd better get my  into gear and get ready for work.

Ttfn

Amanda xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Just wanted to send Nicky a daily dose of       


Dizzi , I echo what Mandy said , you seem to be far too busy working right now ( well your not posting so i imagine you are ) , hope your not burning yourself out  

Emily , I'm sorry i've missed this bit , where are you going on your holibobs   ?

Mandy   , Thankyou for the message and yes i slept great . Don't get me wrong i do see what DH means about the £ , it's just that I can here this clock tickin in my ear hole 24/7   I know you understand that from your post .  I am totally with you in what you are saying too . Are you going to do a medicated or natural FET ? We all know that fresh have a better rate of working than FET , but we got to remember FET does work too , only this week one of my good FF'ers has got a BFP with a FET , on her 6th tx . Are you going to do a medicated or natural FET ? 


Love n huggles
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Frill

A great big   for Mandy and Free.  If it isn't enough that you have to go through the whole tx, it's the pressure of the pennies too.  My DH is a finance person at work (I glaze over when he talks about work ) and although very generous and likes to spend money he's also very sensible.  I know we are going to have similar conversations but I also know he'll stop me from getting in to debt.  But it so annoying to have to go through those kind of conversations!

Lots of love to you both

Nicky - here's my daily dose of             

Hope you all have a good day.
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Free we're doing a natural one and weren't given the choice between natural or medicated just told this was what we're having!   Which is better?  I'm such a novice you know, I don't know much about FET at all which is probably adding to my anxiety.  

Frill The joke is my DH is very happy and excited to spend £3500 on a hot tub!  But when I suggest we might want to spend £3150 on a fresh cycle he thinks that's a waste of money until we've done our FET.  

I'll stop ranting now, I seem to be making a habit of this on this thread!   I hope you all realise though it's cos you're my friends and I feel safe and comfy here!   Not cos I think you all deserve an ear-bashing off me every couple of weeks! 

Axxx


----------



## Frill

Amanda of course we're your friends!  And I agree, Chitterland is such a comfy and safe place!  Although, we could do with a new sofa here and unlimited chocolate supplies (the magic kind that doesn't have any calories)!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Oh yeah, magic chocolate that sounds fab!!  

Axx


----------



## Suzie

Frill said:


> Chitterland is such a comfy and safe place! Although, we could do with a new sofa here and unlimited chocolate supplies (the magic kind that doesn't have any calories)!!!!


I think when dizzi starts a new thread we should call it Chitterland!!! 

Im ok thanks for asking guys. Just need a kick up the bottom to stop feeling sorry for myself! 

Nicky - loads of  hope you are resting!

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Frill said:


> Amanda of course we're your friends! And I agree, Chitterland is such a comfy and safe place! Although, we could do with a new sofa here and unlimited chocolate supplies (the magic kind that doesn't have any calories)!!!!


New Sofa (celeb included )









[fly]



































[/fly] Hi All 
Last week was holiday - non stop wedding stuff tbh -back at work mon/tue & wednesday have been my Night shifts monday night I had a half hour break - long enought to eat my tea and last night NO BREAK! in 12.5 hour shifts - So I have slept the day away I am hoping tonight will be better as there is an extra menber of staff tonight 
I got a nice letter in my box monday saying Ive had 130 hours more holiday than I should have!! so Ive got that to sort out - My time sheet was not sent in either so I lost out on my extra pay (just got basic  ) so not a happy  just when I think Ive turned the "work stress" corner I get  again 
The  is overdue and I am feeling "moody" which reminds me where's the moody bear gone I am reading as much as I can in the hour and a half from getting up to going to work - tonight is my last night so some normality can resume, trouble is my off duty is *poo* saturday DAY shift then back for 4 nights from the monday 

Love to all catch up personally tommorow - 
Hope you like the new sofa & chocolates . . . .


----------



## Frill

Loving that sofa and chocs Dizzi!  Poor you with all the rubbishy work and naughty overdue  .  Here's a big 'huggle' (as Free would say)   

Suzie, hon, a little bit of time for some bellybutton gazing (better than saying 'sorry for oneself', I reckon) never does any harm.  Would you like me to morris dance for you to cheer you up?


----------



## Suzie

Love the man! HE'S MINE SO MITTS OFF LADIES!


----------



## Fluffs

You can have the man Suze    I don't like the sofa, can we get a refund?    It doesn't look comfy enought to me and that Frill bird will drop chocolate all over it and mark it      We need one with bigger slouchier cushions  

Can I have an AF dance please?  I know it's not unusual to not have one (AF not dance!) for ages after a baby but all my bits seem to be misbehaving and hurting on and off and think my pcos is having a field day so I would like an AF so I can feel like I know where I am iykwim.  Feel like my body has gone backwards three years and still have to wait another week for GP appointment to discuss metformin (new GP so may have to go through whole hossie referral thing again too   )

Sorry, turned in to a bit of a me post    Hope everyone is ok.  Big huggles to you all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

If any one can find a comfier sofa please do 

Off to work now  I Will Dance tommorow Flufs ((hug))


----------



## Suzie

AF dance for those needing it! 

                                                  ​


----------



## Suzie

how about this sofa


----------



## Fluffs

Will we all fit?


----------



## Suzie

we can order a few?


----------



## Fluffs

New thread name - luscious lips chitterland


----------



## Suzie

Liking it!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Got to ask a stupid question again ladies - who is the bloke on the sofa??!

How about a room full of comfy cushions and large beanbags (and a few very comfy sofas for the pregnant ones that probably wouldn't be able to get up off the beanbags!), a fridge stocked up with chocolate and a working bar??  Does that sound good

Sue


----------



## Suzie

No idea who the guy is ! some random bloke! 

Sounds like a good idea to me 

x


----------



## Fluffs

Don't let Suzie near the bar


----------



## Suzie

Fluffs said:


> Don't let Suzie near the bar


Oi the rumours are all lies!!!


----------



## Fluffs

You don't know which rumours I heard


----------



## Wraakgodin

Suzie said:


> No idea who the guy is ! some random bloke!
> 
> Sounds like a good idea to me
> 
> x


Oh - thought he was someone famous as Dizzi put "celeb included".

Sue


----------



## Suzie

Fluffs said:


> You don't know which rumours I heard


Deny deny deny!


----------



## Fluffs




----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Suzie ~ Glad to see that you are a little more like yourself  A couple of those sofas and some scatter cushions willl look perfect 
Fluffs ~ Great name !! I hope you are feeling better soon hun         I hope this helps 
Dizzi ~ You take it easy girly !!!







Loads of  & 
Mandy & Free ~







if only ey  I will try and find a money spell








Em ~ I can't remember when you actually go? Have a great time hun








Shezza & Ceri ~ Are those bumps still in one piece?
Frill ~ great to see you posting again hun 
Nicky ~   

Well I am feeling a little better, I also think that my body is trying to ov  . Typical when I get an appoint at hosp  
Just a bit stressed at work as my team leader is off and they keep mucking around with the air con. The hotter I get the  I get 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

UPDATE ~ SUZIE STEP AWAY FROM THE BAR


----------



## Suzie

Shellebell said:


> UPDATE ~ SUZIE STEP AWAY FROM THE BAR


OI I am totally away from the bar I'll have you know!!


----------



## Fluffs

Shell, if your body is trying to ov then step away from the puter    FF can seriously harm your love life - it's addictive!!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Gosh you've all been busy chattering! 

Shellebell thanks for the Money Tree hun, I agree with Fluffs though what you doing on here if you think you're OV?!

Suzie Nice to see you getting back to your old self, anyone'd think you were drunk?! 

Well, I've got home to a letter from St Mary's saying we're at top of the list now!  Think though that our private tx will have disqualified us from this NHS go, but gonna ring PCT tomorrow and investigate and kick-off if necessary to get my free go!  We've been invited to their little "chat" prior to starting on 12th June so we can still do FET in May and then if I can convince the PCT to still pay for us I can go straight on to NHS tx afterwards if it's necessary of course hopefully I'll get a BFP and be able to tell them they're too late to have the priveledge of making my baby! 

Nicky more   for you hun.

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## Suzie

MandyB1971 said:


> Suzie Nice to see you getting back to your old self, anyone'd think you were drunk?!
> 
> Axxx


I wish!!


----------



## freespirit.

Comfy sofas , magic chocolate , bean bags , scatter cushions and working bar sounds fab - Shhh though  don't tell everyone or this place'll be packed out   think we ought to plant a nice money tree in our communal garden too


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Suzie ~ Where have these rumours come from about you and drink?  

I'll have you know when I met Suzie one FF meet weekend she was very well behaved .................... The first night anyway


----------



## Suzie

freespirit. said:


> think we ought to plant a nice money tree in our communal garden too


sounds good 

think we need to not tell anyone or they will all want to join us  


Nicky1 said:


> Suzie ~ Where have these rumours come from about you and drink?
> 
> I'll have you know when I met Suzie one FF meet weekend she was very well behaved .................... The first night anyway


I dont know what you could possibly mean Nicky


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ermmmm Suzie, I still have photo's


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All!

Just thought I'd nip in with   for Nicky again! 

Free Hope you're ok hun 

Dizzi Enjoy your few days off hun and make sure you get plenty of









Fluffs Hope all's well with little A 

Suzie Hope the Waffle Faces were good for tea! 









Right I'm off to dry my hair again as had it in a towel for nearly an hour will definately be rasta hair when I take this towel off! Then I'm limbering up to ring the PCT at 9am!









 to everyone else I've missed, sorry but can't stay for more personals or will need to shave hair off! 

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

freespirit. said:


> think we ought to plant a nice money tree in our communal garden too


Yes, we have to pay for the large drinks bill somehow! 

Sue


----------



## Frill

OOOh, money tree in the garden, great idea. Can I be in charge of taking the clippings?  

Oy, Fluffs, what's this about me getting chocky on our new sofas?  Have you been spying on me at home?!!  It's true that one night we went to the cinema and when we got home and I was getting ready for bed I found a piece of popcorn neatly tucked into my bellybutton!!!  

And no Suzie/Dizzi, I didn't put it there on purpose!  

Amanda - hope the call to PCT goes okay this morning.  At ours any private treatment excludes us from NHS but I think it's that whole postcode lotter thing, so I have my fingers crossed for you hon.

Nicky - here's a daily dose of      

Shelle - glad you're feeling a bit better now

Fluffs - bit of a dance for you love           

Hello to all my other lovely sofa buddies in Chitterland!  Hope you all have a good day.  I've got a busy one so may not be able to pop back again today (unless I need a 'sanity' check - and I use the term loosely here!)


----------



## AmandaB1971

Frill

I think it's probably the same here but I'm going to put up a fight as we were told a 12 month wait on NHS and it's been 2 years which at my age means I couldn't have afforded to just sit around indefinately.

I'm not ringing PCT now, I've spoken to my GP who is a superstar and I've got an appt to see him at 4 tomorrow and then he will take it forward on my behalf.  Think he will probably be able to navigate his way round the PCT more quickly than I can.

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## Frill

That's great - I don't blame you for not 'waiting' for NHS to pull their fingers out.

Fingers crossed your superstar GP can get things moving for you.
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I hope he does... if he doesn't manage it though I have no regrets about going privately, we've had excellent treatment and we're much further along than we would've been if we'd sat around waiting for the NHS to get it's  into gear.

Axx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Just had fabulous news so had to come and share it with my Chitter Buddies! 

Blackpool PCT allow you to have 3 private go's before you are disqualified from NHS so we are eligible for our NHS go in June/July!!    So doing FET in May and then if it's a BFN I'm doing NHS fresh Cycle in June/July!!    I am so excited!   

Only problem now is I need to lose a stone before 12th June to get my BMI down!  

Sorry for "me" post but I'm excited! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Mandy thats fab   never apologise for me posts!! Fantastic news! 


had to laugh frill at your belly button popcorn as I found a piece in my bra once  

Has friends wedding tomorrow ! and wearing a dress  god help those poor people!!  

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent news Amanda!!!!!!   

I am sooooo chuffed for you!!!

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Thanks Hun, so am I!  My day can't get any better cos a friend of mine has just rung me too to say his wife is pg after 7.5 years of ICSI and it's from a FET!  I've been feeling so negative about FET this last week or so as I know the success rates can be lower than with a fresh cycle but his news proves it works! 

This truly is a rollercoaster isn't it?    Yesterday I felt so depressed and fed up and today I'm like skippy the bush kangaroo 

Off home now to prepare a celebratory bbq for DH with a nice bottle of wine! 

Axxx


----------



## Ceri.

*Excellent news Mandy!! Reet chuffed for ya hun!!  Have a nice glass (or 4) of wine for me will ya!?
Had my scan today so will copy and paste the news, i'm shattered and cant be  to type it all out again! Lazy moo that i am! 
back in a min....*


----------



## Ceri.

* Well we went for the scan to see if the placenta has moved, and it has by 2 cm's, but is still low. they did a tummy scan then an internal scan to measure the distance form the placenta to the cervix. Then waited an hour and a half to see the doc and m/wife Dh wasnt happy bunny! Anyway the doc didnt fill me with much confidence cos he said you might be okay for natural delivery you might not. Said the babys head might push it back down again, but i might be alright! So he's given me another appt for a week on mon to see my own consultant for a second opinion. I know my consultant of old (He used to be a sleeping partner at the co i worked for) My main fear is going into labour for 24 hours and then them saying "get this baby out by c section. I just want her to be safe either way. So will know more then! Then i asked if she was engaged and he said no, but he's written on my report that she is engaged! See my own m/wife a week today too, so will ask her then. *


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> Yesterday I felt so depressed and fed up and today I'm like skippy the bush kangaroo












FANTASTIC news Amanda    

Ceri  what a stupid consultation hun !!! I hope your midwife and your normal consultant put things clearer for you ((hug))

Suzie a DRESS   you will loook great hun 









Did anyone notice Shelle's Money tree had a kennel for Miss Willow - our guard dog 

Lovely to see everyone happy posting again I am still sleepy so not engaged my brain yet - going to get some food - probably back later peeps 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Frill

A money tree and a place for the gorgeous Willow -  
But what about scratching post for Chas and Dave?!!

I agree Dizzi, it's great to hear happy news!

Nice one Amanda


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
First order of the day must be for me to send tons of    to Nicky !! Hope your doing ok hunni 

Second order must be to say    Yay nice one Mandy with your news , though i'm crossin my fingers for a BFP from your FET   

Third off , _our news _ , weve booked in for the Chicago tests 22nd May and got our review 5th July to decide where we go from there  seems an age off but at least were booked in for the earliest appointment available ............ Think were gonna have to do a rota as to who's gonna water this money tree , need it to grow nicely !!!!

Ceri , that bubba of yours seems to be causing you a worry already , so sending you a big 

Frill , we will definatly need a scratchin post for Chas and Dave - don't want em to stunt the growth of this tree that miss willow is gona gaurd now do we 

Right got to sort out something for DH's tea , so laters me loverlies ,

Huge huggles to ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

Nicky loads of   

Who's chas and dave? have i missed something as usual? 

Ceri - you take it easy young lady 

Free - glad you have got your dates sorted  At least you know what timescales there are now etc 

 to everyone 

Off to wedding tomorrow so trying to get K's clothes sorted for evening reception! How fussy are teenage boys!  

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## danlau

hey girls ... I hope u r all good   SORRY for being absent sooo long .... I will try and kick my butt in to gear next week ..... just been real busy these past couple of weeks ... popping on here for a few mins each day .... can't wait though catch up with everyone  

Missin all your posts   but looking forward to returning like a bull in a china shop  

xx luv ya'll Laura x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Suzie 


Frill said:


> We have two new furbabies!! Got them just over a week ago and I'm in love! I'm trying to look where I can post a pic up for you to see. They are so damn cute! And do you know what (some of you may already) it's really helped me to calm down about the whole IF stuff. I'm so focused on making sure they settle in okay and are happy that I'm not thinking about our situation very much.
> 
> Will pop back in a min with pic hopefully!
> xxxxxxx
> 
> Ah, look, I did as my profile image - hope you can see how cute they are! They are just over two months old at the mo and are right little monkeys.
> 
> Chas and Dave are right little monkeys but our leather sofa is less of a novelty/scratching post/climbing frame! Thank goodness we got some amazing natural wax/repair thingy for it!


Frill whats the wax/repair thingy called as my puss tatt has left some holes from her claws in my leather suite!!

Nicky            

Free   way to go hun  
PMA PMA  PMA PMA  PMA PMA PMA  PMA PMA  PMA 
PMA PMA  PMA PMA  PMA PMA PMA  PMA PMA  PMA PMA PMA  PMA PMA  PMA
 PMA PMA  PMA PMA  PMA​
Laura   

Frill will this be ok for Chas n Dave









DH is whinging at me - I need to come off the PC and watch a film with him - So Will attempt to catch up tommorow properly 
Big hugs to All my chitter chatter buddies 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

Thanks for clarifying Dizzi   Fab names Frill 

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya chitters

sory i am crap at keeping up

todays been a heck of a day

had hospital appt to see the bowel specialist
thought would only be appt and since i was 9am appt should be home for 11am

how wrong was i i got home at 1pm!

i had a whole host of blood tests talk about full mot!

PT/FBC/ESR/CRP/LFT/UE AND TSH
also had an abdominal x ray which showed i was about to have a bowel blockage lovely
could have caused probs if left any longer what a clever man!

I am booked in for a colonoscopy under sedation on 15th May (as urgent case) nice timing 2 days after i come back from holidays

When we come back from hols we are going to london en route home so excited about that

We took Miss Willow to steves this afternoon
i so didnt want to leave her

Dh is missing her it feels empty just like it did pre willow
altho she will be back hehe
I feel apprehensive about leaving her and dh did ask if i wanted to cancel and turn back and bring her back but i said no

when we left her we had a chat with steve and the assistant manager about willow

Steve said i should have called him last week when she started with the fitting he would have come and took us to the vet but, i think hes done more thn he should have already

Willow is a bit loose she seems to be ok til she eats her doggie food and then is loose for rest of day he thinks may be the chicken in the dog food, so hes going to take her to see our vet on tuesday for her checking over and then will switch her to eukanuba lamb and rice and hopefully will sort the problem

we got back first thing dh did was ring to make sure shes settled!  She was fine not so sure about tyson the rottie tho Willow scares him running round his two sofas like its a race track!

Will hopefully catch up with personals tomorrow 
i have drs i think for my injection (i hope well he called me in!) and then work
then to collect the currency 
then home to packthe cases

We leave for airport at 4am     

sorry for the me me post!

Em


----------



## freespirit.

*FRIDAY*  ​


Suzie said:


> Thanks for clarifying Dizzi  Fab names Frill


Frill i'll keep the other names you were thinking of a secret 

Nicky , Thinking of you and sending my daily dose of     your way

Olive , I hope your doing ok hunni , and you arn't feeling as gloomy  .  with getting K's clothes sorted for the wedding .

Dizzi , i hope youve caught up on your sleep 

Emily , What a time you had at the hospital  you will be really ready for your hollibobs !!! Please refresh my confuddled mind as to where you are going ?

Shezza  , your a bit quiet , hope your ok hunni 

Love n huggles all round 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Frill

Hee hee hee hee! Thanks for being a true mate Free and not telling everyone in Chitterland Chas and Dave's alternative names! 
Fab news about your Chicago tests and review appt, hon.   

Dizzi - I reckon even I would play on that scratching post! WOW!

Suzie - hope you have a nice time at the wedding and K is happy with his choice of outfit. Bless!

Nicky - here's a daily dose of          from me. Hope you're doing okay.

Em - I hope you have a lovely holiday and it sounds like Willow is in brilliant hands.

Hello to everyone. Haven't got much time this morning and starting to feel a bit pants as the ol' <witch> is on her way methinks.

Have a good day and catch up with you later.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya all ... got some more news!!!

Had a bit of a fright earlier, about 2pm the head midwife from the hosp rung and said my own cons wants to see me today, could i go up to the hosp asap, so rung dh, picked him up en route from work.
After yesterday, the uncertainty of not knowing whats going to happen, whether deliver bubs naturally or section etc, we know now whats happening! Just got back after seeing my own cons. He's explained everything just perfectly to us. He said if i had to go through labour it would put me and bubs in danger and would be high risk, so he has given us a date for a section!!! 
18th May late morning she will be born! We came outta the hosp and i just broke down, the relief of knowing whats happening now and the fact that after 9 years we'll have a baby! I'm trying to get my head around it all. So gotta see my midwife as normal for check up on thurs, then go for pre-op stuff at hosp a week on tues then section on the friday! (will be 38+2)

Keep the guesses coming for the weight on the sweepstake !!


----------



## Frill

That's great news Ceri!   

Such a relief I bet.  Oh hon, nine years and soon you'll have your bubs in your arms!  Absolutely wonderful.
xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Ceri , What Fab Fab news hunni     reading your post gave me goose bumps of happiness for you . I'm so pleased your mind is now eased


----------



## AmandaB1971

That's great news Ceri!   

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Suzie said:


> *CERI'S SWEEPSTAKE
> EDD 1st June 07*
> 
> 
> Em ~ 3rd June 8lb 7oz
> Fluffs ~ 2nd June 8lb 12oz
> Suzie ~ 4th June 7lb 8oz
> Shezza ~ 1st June 7lb 6oz
> Shellebell ~ 1st June 7lb 9oz
> Dizzi ~ 14th June6lb 7oz
> Mandy ~ 30th May 6lb 12oz  closest guess on Date
> Freespirit ~ 9th June 8lb 2oz
> Sue ~ 5th June
> 
> Section booked on the 18th May  ​
> *SHEZZA'S SWEEPSTAKE
> EDD 8th June 07
> *
> 
> 
> Fluffs ~ 8th June 7lb 6oz
> Suzie ~ 10th June 7lb 11oz
> Dizzi ~ 14th June 7lb 6oz
> Mandy ~ 5th June 7lb 1oz
> Em ~ 14th June 7lb 10oz
> Freespirit ~ 14th June 7lb 12oz
> Ceri ~ 1st June 7lb 2oz
> Shellebell ~11 June 7lb 6oz
> Sue ~ 5th June  ​



ANY MORE GUESSES 
Great news Ceri


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Woohoo Ceri

oooh i will be back for little ceri arriving!

make the most of the next 2 wks honey!

Suzie hope ur enjoying a drinkie or 3

Amanda fab news on the pct

Frill lovely to see u posting  

Free fab news on the chicago tests      

Dizzi 

i am running out of time to do stuff
DH has just run me a bath so off for a soak and try and make myself pretty (almost imposible!)

have weighed our cases between us we have 17 kg allowance is 15 each so thats ok phew!

dh rang to check on willow
steve says shes absolutely fine
he said to dh who taught her to walk on the lead.... dh said oh that would be Em, he said she walks wonderfully on the lead for a 4 month old excellent, shes having some training whilst we are away and she thought she was having a holiday       

this is funny i didnt ring dh when i came out of work and forgot to switch volume on phone back on
dh was panicking he rang my boss, my mum my sister his mum saying he had lost me!
My mum said dont worry she will be ok shes got her head screwed on lol
he did get me in the end i had 28 missed calls on my phone it must be love!

Went to  this mornin he sorted out my prescription for the tabs the hospital gave me put me on effervescent calcium think its payback time   and had my zoladex the new tabs are strawberry flavour, the smell of strawberries and i am gagging 

hes looked at my skin, the reaction i get from the sun/cream is infected so have some cream to use he asked me if i shaved i said no well no need to shave my forearms is there i thought was funny, have been summonsed back to see him on 14th hes signing me off sick that day for my bowel prep for the colonoscopy so now off til 21st altho i think would rather be there than having the bowel prep!

right best go and get the bath!
dh in bed
Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Enjoy your







*Em* and have a fabby holiday - we will miss you

I'm off for a bath too soon and an early night as I am working tommorow 

Ive been sorting out my back garden with DH tonight, bit of physical work with Dh's company has helped lift my mood thankfully!!!
the gardens looking good I have the sprinkler on now and keep having to nip out & move it!

Thanks for the  I needed them 
well other news from me is

Ive seen a course & a new Camera (got to hold it in my hands and have a proper play first) 
and Dh has agreed to both! 
well the course in a month or two's time but i can have the camera next week 


> Its the Nikon D40x Ive seen a number of good reviews and its price tag is reasonable just over £600 with some extras like a lense & memory card.
> http://www.jessops.com/Store/s49178/0/Digital-SLRs/Nikon/D40X-%2b-18-55mm-lens/details.aspx?&comp=y
> 
> The course which sounds like a good starting point, is a study at home, so no traveling.
> http://www.oca-uk.com/courses/photography/p1b.php


Earlier today I had a play with the camera I have now 
and managed to produce some of my best pictures yet (typical)

CLICK HERE

And one of my Girls 
CLICK HERE

Night All back after work tommorow ( A day shift then back on nights mon  )

~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

Thanks for all your lovely messages....    

*Dizzi* ... You sound excited about the course hun, something else to 'focus' on! Sorry crappy pun! Make sure you get some decent time off too. All work and no play etc etc!

*Em* ... Have a fabby holiday sweet! 28 missed calls! God he must worship you! Willows in safe hands too by the sounds of it. x



Frill said:


> Hee hee hee hee! Thanks for being a true mate Free and not telling everyone in Chitterland Chas and Dave's alternative names!


come on *frill*..... spill! i'm intrigued!
Hope the witch doesnt cause you too much aggro hun x

*Free* ... forgive my ignorance hun but whats the chicago tests involve if you dont mind me asking? Your review will soon be here, and you'll be even more revved up and raring to go 

*Nicky* ... come back, let us know how youre doing! Hope youre okay and not getting too stressed. You best be taking it easy girl or else there'll be BIG trouble! You hear?
*
Suzie* ... If you've any sense you'll be out at the pub having some 'me' time with drew. You gotta reputation to keep up! Only going off what some of the chitters say! 

*Sue* ... Hi hun, hows things with you? You ok?
*
Laura* ... What you been upto, mads ok? She been keeping you busy?
*
Shezza * ... thanks for replying to my pm hun. Hows Zak and wiggly wiggy?

   and  to all of you i have rudely not mentioned, but am thinking of you. 
Hope you all have a great B/H weekend


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,
Thought i'd be the dirst one in for SD 

Nicky , where are you ? I am thinking of you and sending you so much    _- Has anyone heard from Nicky ?_

Emily , Try not to worry about Willow , she sounds like shes gonna be in excellent hands , just go and have a fabaroony holiday 

Dizzi  , A Photography course sounds a brilliant idea , the pictures you have taken are truely excellent , i love the fur babies , and i can smell the lilac from here - only because my mum bought a huge bunch of it rounds for me , its in the lounge but it makes the whole house smell so great . Is the liliac in your garden hun ? What bits have you been doing in the garden ? I find gardening very rewarding and theraputic .

Ceri , You are not being ignorant about the chicago tests hunni , i'm still learning a lot about them myslef . They are called the Chicago tests as they have to be sent to Chicago to be done , they will test for all types of immune issues , natuarl killers cells , mine and DH's compatability , i'm still getting my head around all the paper work . The great thing is my cons said if anything is found they have a whole host of medicines to use to counteract it 

So what are you all up to this weekend ? I'm doing stuff in the garden today , and catching up on general chores . Tomorrow we are off to a bike show . Next weekend we are off to our first weekend rally of the year , really really looking forward to that , and hoping the sun shines for us 

Anyway , best go and get myself sorted and get on with some of this stuff ,

Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

quick post as off to take K to his sisters 

Ceri - glad all is ok! and you have a date 

Em - have a good holiday !

spill the beans about what the alternative names were !



*ceri* said:


> *
> Suzie* ... If you've any sense you'll be out at the pub having some 'me' time with drew. You gotta reputation to keep up! Only going off what some of the chitters say!


We had a wedding yesterday  Was cold but lovely day! feeling it today though 

be back in a bit

 to all
suzie xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ceri ~ That's fantastic news Hunny, You have a date when your bubs will be joining you  Can't wait to `meet` her  I'm doing fine, Not gone stir crazy but then again John's been home with me all this week, He's back at work next week though so it could be a different story  I am taking things easy and getting used to my afternoon kips 

Suzie ~ Is K staying at his sisters or is he just going for the day? Hope your OK 

Dizzi ~ I did put some guesses in for Ceri and Shezza but they must of been missed, Will see if I can find them again.

Em ~ Have a fab Holiday, Glad Willow is OK 

Free ~ Hope your OK and enjoy the bike show tomorrow 

Frill ~ Right come on we need to know Chaz and Dave's alternative names?  If you don't tell then we will have to kidnap free and tickle her until she tells us 

Laura ~ Hope things are less hectic for you soon 

Mandy ~ It's lovely to hear some good news from you, Have everything crossed for you 

I can't see back any further so sorry to those I have missed 

Went into work today for a birth to five training course, I wasn't going to go but decided I didn't want to loose out on the training and then have to catch up with it later which would of meant travelling to county hall which is quite a trek when you don't drive, And I didn't want to be the only one at work without the certificate  

Theres a dog show on locally tomorrow, My friends going with some of her dogs, She's the lady we got Jake from, So I said I may take Jake down and see what he's like in a busy place full of people and other dogs. My friends husband stripped him for us yesterday OMG he looks so bald and skinny now, The fur that came off him was unbelievable   

OK that's my Saddo Duty done for today, Will try and do my bit again tomorrow 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya All

Well I have just managed to get a few mins to myself online to catch up on gossip. So far today I have been in work 9-1 picked my Sis and parents up and gone to my cousins wedding. I am back home now for a few hours to have bath etc and then back out for the evening do. We have such a big family and the grooms was rather small so the cousins were not invited to the meal, but I still took my parents from the church to the do so Dad can have a drink. NEVER AGAIN !! I thought I knew where the reception was but Mum thought it was off a different road, so I followed Mum's advise. BIG MISTAKE !! 10 mins later I go round the houses to the proper road  All that on top of my battery being flat on my camera, so I will have to get some pic's from my sis & cousin from the day and I have battery on charge for tonight.

Em ~ 28 calls  bless him. Have a fabby time on hols
Suzie ~ any pics of you in a dress  
Ceri ~ Great news on finally getting an answer one way or the other. It's the same day as my hosp appoint so I won't forget 
Free ~ Have fun this/next weekend on the







. I'm sure the review etc will come round soon enough 
Nicky ~ I hope the no posting is because you are relaxing girl  
Dizzi ~ That course sounds great, I am begining to get into picture or video bits more recently, which is why I was soooo  earlier when I found the battery flat 
Frill ~ I hope that if the  is with you that she is behaving herself  
Shezza ~ I hope Zak and Wiggy are behaving themselves
Fluffs ~ I hope A is too 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Shezza

Sorry I Haven't been around for a few days, I do hope you are all ok though 

Had a nightmare yesterday, here's the link (hope it works)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94153.msg1320254#msg1320254

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Just wanted to nip in and give  out to Dizzi cos she's at work on a Bank Holiday Weekend   Shezza cos I just read about Zak it must have been awful Hun and Nicky cos she's a 2wwer!

Gotta dash as been gardening again  all day today and not checked any of my boards.  Will be back soon.

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ohh Shezza Hunny, How scarey, Your not a bad mum Hun, These things can happen soo fast and can't be helped most of the time, Sending lots of cuddles to You, Zak and your mum Hun  Hope his face heals soon without scaring  I don't blame you for putting in a complaint sweetie  Sorry you had to go through this.

Mandy ~ Your still gardening?  There can't be much left of it to do is there? 

Shelley ~ Hope your having a nice night tonight Hun 

Dizzi ~ Here's my guesses for the sweepstake......



> My guesses for the sweepstakes are :-
> 
> Ceri ~ 6th June (if nat birth  ) 6lb 8oz's likkle girl
> Shezza ~ 3rd June, 7lb 3oz likkle girl


Hope everyone else has a nice bank holiday weekend 

x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Just a ickle late night post ........

Shezza  i am so sorry to hear of your awful time with lil Zak , i hope he shines like the star he truely is and pulls though this with flying colour's , and for Zak 



Nicky1 said:


> Right come on we need to know Chaz and Dave's alternative names?  If you don't tell then we will have to kidnap free and tickle her until she tells us


Just want to say to Chas and Dave , Don't worry lil monkeys, Aunty Free won't tell your 'other names'  i shall remain a loyal m8 to ya mummy , even under serious tickle circumstances ..................... na na na nah na


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Shezza* hun I have posted on your thread  for you
 
Zac   
*
Mandy* wheres the photos of your garden 

Work was good today  bet the nights are *poo* again, thanks for thinking of me ((hug))

*Nicky* I am sorry your guess's got missed I think I thought Suzie would update then she diddn't 
and I diddnt so you can  me 
  

*Free * I see your post 

*Shelle*  its maddening when the batteries fail esp when you need the damn thing!!! there is a photography thread on the hobby talk pages 
we have so many simularities are you sure were not cloned 

Well Love and Hugs to all our other chatters 
catch you tommorow/Monday
~Dizzi~


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all

No time to chat sorry as it's late but just wanted to say 'Happy 30th Birthday Ceri'    

Big cuddles all, back soon  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Shock  horror _'Someone'_ fiddled with my post


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!

Nothing interesting happening here!  Sticking to the diet, now lost the 2kg that I put on last month!  

Tons of positive energy to Nicky!     

Good luck on 22 May, Freespirit!  Shame you don’t have to go to Chicago in person for them!  I hope that the tests pick up something and then you can move on from there.

Have a nice holiday Em, hope everything goes well on 15 May.

*Ceri* - I am so excited for you – I will be checking the forum every 2 minutes on 18 May!!!!  After all this wait, it will be so wonderful to have your baby in your arms.

Shezza – I hope Zak is getting better, as I said on the other thread, give him a huge hug from us.

Love and hugs to all!

Sue  (2nd beanbag from the left) 

ps - no one worry about Aunt Flo, she is visiting me at the moment - hopefully I can keep her away from you lot!


----------



## Fluffs

Shezza, forgot to say last night please give Zak a huge  from me and I hope he gets better very soon.  

Can't stop as on way to visit family (my great uncle passed away last night so all a bit   today)

Back later

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

My condolences to you and your family Fluffs

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Suzie

Fluffs  hunny

Shezza - have posted on other thread to stinky pants, loads of  to you all

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CERI hope you have a lovely day 

 to all

Am at work  so best do something 

xx


----------



## Shellebell

Afternoon all

Well the Wedding yesterday was great. I had a few drinkies buit behaved myself. Appartently my Uncle got half way through his speach, called my cousin his princess (which he always does cause she is a little dot of a girl) and broke down crying  Poor ol best man couldn't recover the crowd after that, all my family were crying wih my Uncle..... and you wonder why I am the way that I am  

Shezza ~ Loads of  for you and Nay and an extra special







for Zak. I hope you are better soon lil man. 
Fluffs ~  hun to you and your family 
Suzie ~ Get back to work you naughty girl







or at least pretend 
Dizzi ~ There are def some very spookey similarities between us  Are you working all over this weekend too  
Ceri ~ Was I correct that it is your birthday today 








Sue ~ Good girl sticking to the diet, I hope the  is kind to you hun 

Oooo better get on as I have a friends BBQ to go to this afternoon.

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Ceri.

AAAGhhhh! Just done a big post an lost it! 

Basically was saying thanks for all the birthday wishes (On the wrong side of 40 now!  ) Thanks shelle for starting the other thread 
Had a nice long lie in today, had a mad cleaning do, so now chilling with dh, then nowt planned this aft. Table for 20 is booked for 7pm so looking forward to that, then meeting up with other mates after at the pub_. If_ i can stay awake!

Will come back for personals tomorrow i promise 
Take care you lot X


----------



## Wraakgodin

Didn't realise it was your birthday Ceri!  Happy Birthday and have a great evening tonight!!!!!

Sue


----------



## danlau

Hi ...Just a quickie to say   Ceri  

Shezza ~~ Sending lots of   ... I know how u must be feeling sweetie but you simply can't have your eyes on ur lil fella every waking second of the day regardless of what anybody says .... if he's anything like Maddie ...even at 14 months she's investigating everything ....most of it is stuff thats a definate NO NO. Hope ur lil guy gets better soon xxx 

Laura x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

freespirit. said:


> Shock  horror _'Someone'_ fiddled with my post


 it was Suzie 

Ceri  I tried 3 times last night to do your birthday post and kept losing it so will try again in a min

Sue I need aunty Flo too - she's messing me about _again_

Fluffs Hi hunnie hows you 

Hi Laura  

Back again soon 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁

Evening everyone
I know i dont post here very often which is silly of me seeing as i know most of u from other threads   
But dizzi n mandy have told me to post as am having some probs at the mo and know one really to talk about it too.    
There has been a few probs with my family over the last few months fallen out with my brother after a horrid verbal attack from him when i was feeling really low, it got so bad as all the family got involved and he said some horrid things about me and my yearning to be a mum   i lost my dad 15 months ago and supressed my grief it seems it has come back to haunt me now since my younger sister told me she was pg, i cant hide from it so am now really emotional which is really hard for me i dont cry or show feeling easily   I just feel really let down i feel i have been there for my sister and now she just isnt there for me    she has been a single mum for 17 years my DH has been a dad to her son and a husband in alot of ways to my sis (not in the bedroom tho   ) anyway she got a new man 1st one in 17 years i am happy for her, but she has just brushed me aside my dh is working away on Holland at the mo so i am alone in the stix of wales with no one to lean on, and i am struggling big time, i guess the last straw this weekend for me was the DP of my sis was ill    and couldnt come up to stay with me yesterday which had been planned for days but managed to go the pub n get pi$$ed yesterday/last night with my sister, she didnt mention it to me, and then today they said they would come up again so i waited all day and nothing i called and text no reply nothing, i just called again and her DP ansa's and was so pi$$ed he could hardly speak n when i asked for my sis i was told she not there    i know she would have been and am so hurt we are so close i feel really let down and left out, which sounds childish but if u new what we have done over the years it doenst sound like i am being a bratt.
I dont know why i am actually writing this thought it would make me feel better getting it of my chest as my heart is racing and i feel like a basket case i have cried so much in the last few days i could sink a battle ship   
I have decided to go back to my dh in Holland for aslong as i can, it not ideal but i need to be with him and have some support, not looking forward to the 12/13 hour journey am driving over on my own but getting a huge hug from my dh will be worth it. 
I know this is a me post and i am so sorry for it feel like a gatecrasher bringing a bottle of crap rather than a bottle of wine  but i cant talk to other family members as it just causes more hassle for me n telling DH just makes him angry with my family which i dont need either. 
I cant ever remember ever feeling like this b4, need to sort it as i wont go back on AD's want to handle it myself if i can.
right that is enuf of me once again sorry for the moany me post.
huge hugs to u all
lol
Lou xxx
as of 11pm tonight things took a nasty turn dh stuck up for me n my sis (pratt of a partner) has been a asshole had a go at me n dh and my sister has taken his side and wont speak to me atall   I just cant wait to get away from here and my family just wish i never had to come back ever.      i am gutted.


----------



## Fluffs

Lou, Dizzi and Mandy were right to tell you to post    Sending you the hugest of   hun  as you sound like you need it right now.  If your sister and her partner are being like this then you don't need them in your life right now.  You need to be strong for you and hopefully in time they will come to their senses and things will sort themselves out.  I know it's a long drive but go to your DH if it's possible because there is no better medicine (I know, my DH was working away for most of last year too).  You also need to take time to grieve for your father properly if you feel you haven't as emotional upsets can bring it all flooding back  Self preservation is the key here so do what you need to do for you.  Go and spend some quality time with your DH and make yourself strong again and let the rest of the world worry about itself for the time being   Keep posting here too, that's what we're here for    

Back off to bed now (well, will attempt it - only got up to give A a bottle as he was being restless but he's wide awake now and I am shattered   )

Big hugs to everyone.  Ceri, how was the birthday?

Back later

Fluffs xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,

Lou , sweetheart , come here and let me give you a huuuge huggle  it sounds like you really really need one . You were right to listen to your good FF buddies and come here to chitterland to post  You can come here and post whenever you need to  I totally echo what Fluffs said , it seems the place you need to be right now is far away from your sis and family and in your husbands arms . You need to look after yourself now hunni , and if you gotta drive to Holland , thats what you must do , but please please take care , its a long journey for a lady on her own ! Will you post again when you get there to let us know you arrived safely .

Fluffs , I am so sorry to hear about your Great Uncle 

CeriI hope you had a fab birthday!

Nicky , sending you oodles and squoodles of  
                   
       
     
                
        ​
Dizzi A little AF dance for you 
[fly]               [/fly]

Shezza Hows the little man doing hunni  Sending healing thoughts his way   

Shellebell , i'm glad you enjoyed the wedding 

Olive How did your wedding go ........ obviously i don't mean _your_ wedding  but the wedding you went to .

Right best get some breakfast before i head to work ,

Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

ohhh Lou hunny  x 1 million! Hope your sis manages to see sense and sees what a fab sis you have been to her! lots of hugs! post any time you want to here, this is chitterland 

free -the wedding was fab thanks hunny   lovely day! 

at work will be back later 

 to all

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Lou

First sending you loads of hugs.  

You poor mite, you have really be through it lately.  

As far as your sister’s pregnancy is concerned, it is understandable that you would have mixed feelings about it.  It is bound to be emotional for you.  What you are feeling is totally normal.

Your sister’s behaviour is totally thoughtless – there is nothing that annoys me more than when a friend or family member is supposed to be coming round and you sit in all day and they just don’t arrive – they should have more consideration and respect for you than that.  You are not being childish, far from it – they were the ones at fault, being very inconsiderate and selfish.

I think it is a good idea for you to come over and see your DH.  Have you thought of flying?  I know how long it takes my DH to drive us from here to Cambridge, Wales is much further!  But I agree with Fluffs, seeing your DH will make you feel tons better!  I know from getting a flight to NL every fortnight for about 5 months - Friday afternoon off work, back very late Sunday night, back to work on Monday morning - but all the hassle was worth it.  The rest of the time I just existed, the only time that mattered was with DH. 

I think now is the time to take a break from all the negative stuff in your life, whatever it may be.  I don’t mean to cut your family out of your life, but just take some time out, look after you.  You are the one that needs a bit of TLC at the moment.  You have to look at your priorities.

We are all here to support each other, so you can bring your “bottle of crap” any time!  We are here if ever you need us.

Lots of love and hugs

Sue xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi lou









I am glad you took our advice and posted here, I dont have a sister, but my sister in law and I were very close, and I can see a lot of simularities in what your saying - I dont see her often now, as to be honest she was draining me - I was give give give she was take take take
like others have said Its time to focus on *YOU* 
spend the time with DH get there however you can and safely !!!
rural Wales is lovely if your not lonely ((hug)) 
I wish I'd made the effort to arrange to meet you sooner  
Losing your dad and watching your sister have a baby is going to be painful for you as it stirs up a whole host of feelings, 
If I could wave a magic wand for you to be happy I would 
having spent a lot of time with you at the FF meet I just want you to be happy again.

I am just so sorry your feeling so blue right now - keep hold of your heart hunnie, dont let anyone hurt it anymore and that includes your sister 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

Lou ... Hun just wanna give you such a big  
The others have said everything that matters. But i'll just echo what they say about only YOU being the one that matters hun.


----------



## Suzie

Dizzi squirrel said:


> *Nicky* I am sorry your guess's got missed I think I thought Suzie would update then she diddn't
> and I diddnt so you can  me
> 
> ~Dizzi~


only just noticed this! thats right blame little old me   

Am still fed up and then some! need kick ! 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Well u lot are the best even if your lovley replies did start me off again      doesnt take much tho    
Things are no different today my sis has not text or called me so i guess i am truly in the dog house     part of me is pleased atleast whilst i in there no one else can say horrid things to me     but the other part of me is still very hurt that she has done this and feels nothing.
I have decided to go to DH on Friday now but i am going off to my aunts wed morn for 2 days and will travel over from there it abit closer to Dover an i will get some TLC whilst there my mum is there aswell it will be nice.
I cant thank you all enuf for your support it means so very much.
I will do personals later on but just wwanted to come n say a huge thanx.
suzie     hope u get the kick soon    
lol
Lou xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi 

Just wanted to nip in and offer Lou a great big   I've been in North East all day today seeing neice and nephew so am knack'd now and need to sort stuff out for tomoz, so no other personals sorry! 

Lou, you don't have to be lonely sweetie, like Dizzi, I spent lots of time with you at the meet and I count you as one of my friends.   You are always welcome to come here hunny and spend a weekend with us and likewise I'm always ready for a days shopping at Cheshire Oaks with you (so long as we can go to Starbucks!  ) So hun, just give me a shout and we'll get something sorted, it'd be lovely to see you.  Unfortunately you can't choose your relatives but you can choose your friends and I've chosen you as one of mine! 

Take Care hun, drive safely to Holland and try not to worry about them all.

Amanda xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Where was everyone today  
out enjoying the bank holiday weather no doubt 

Well I am at work so far so good (I'm in the "other team" this week so more routine to the work load)
I have my Ipod plugged into my ears and about 20 mins left of my break.

Shezza hows Zac ?

Nicky  when is test day ? how are you feeling ?

Suzie had to blame someone diddnt I - now why do you need a kick hun  surely       &     is nicer ?

Lou  Shall we arrange a date to meet at cheshire oaks when you get back 
Drive safe hun ((hug)) to your aunts/mums then on to DH

Amanda how long will it take you to get to cheshire oaks  nice chatting with you last night after "its a knockout" sorry I diddnt stay long my eyes and body were shutting down!

SOO Sorry about the misunderstanding in the quiz  I had no idea it would not be allowed felt proper stupid I can tell you - I was squirming in my seat!!! glad we sorted it  hope your OK

Free  Thanks for the dance hun, no sign of her yet  or is it  

Frill your awol again 

Ceri I never did get to say  on your official thread  sooooo

Ha ppy bir th day to you
Happy bir thday to you
Happy BIRTHDAY DEAR CERIIIIIIIII
Happy  to youuuuuuuuuuuuuu 
bubs is going to arrive on my Brothers 18th 

Fluffs I missed the post about your uncle  sorry hun. is your PC always on then 
or do you switch it on especially 


> Back off to bed now (well, will attempt it - only got up to give A a bottle as he was being restless but he's wide awake now and I am shattered


Shelle  YEP There are def some very spookey similarities between us  
glad you enjoyed the wedding 
I am working Nights now mon/tue wed & friday Saturday was a day shift!!
How are your late shifts working out 

*Well my break is over so Good night*
~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Just sending a daily dose of the good stuff to Nicky

       
      
   ​
How are you doing Nicky hun ? hope you havent gone  yet !

Also sending Lou another big


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Sorry I'm still here, Not gaga with 2ww, Gone gaga with abscess on wisdom tooth instead  The pains wasn't too bad yesterday through the day but by last night it was up in my ear and down my throat, It's the same again this morning, I'm at the dentists at lunchtime so hope he can give me some antibiotics for it.

Will catch back up again once I can think through the pain long enough to concentrate on personals 

x x x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Thanx again everyone      
after a nights sleep i have decided to go to DH tomorrow instead i would like hugs from my mum n aunts but i found out that my aunt has got her 9 month grandson for the next few days and not sure i strong enuf that     
so i will be getting a huge HUG of Dh by 9pm tomorrow night.     
I have called and left a message for my sis so will see what happens     still hurt n angry but dont want it to be a long drawn out thing  

Dizzi meet up at cheshire oaks sounds fab r u up for it too Mandy ? will sort it once i know when i coming back.

hugs to all
nicky hope your abscess gets sorted    
lol
lou xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Dizzi - Cheshire Oaks is about 50 mins for me, but I'm a biker 50 mins is nowt!!   

Lou - Too right I'm up for meeting you and Dizzi at Cheshire Oaks I look forward to it, keep me posted of when we're going and I'll save some weight watchers points for a latte and skinny lemon muffin! 

 to everyone else promise to do personals tonight but got to work after a bank holiday and they're all naughty so need to go and kick some 

Take Care

Amanda xxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi squirrel said:


> SOO Sorry about the misunderstanding in the quiz  I had no idea it would not be allowed felt proper stupid I can tell you - I was squirming in my seat!!! glad we sorted it  hope your OK
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Don't for one minute think you are stupid Dizzi - what misunderstanding?

It is only a quiz, I just get carried away, ultra-competative and hyper during the game (so I probably have a few apologies to make!), but when it is all said and done, it is only a quiz and not the end of the world, just a bit of lighthearted fun.

Everything ok here!

Hugs 

Soo


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Dizzi hun, you have nothing to apologise for, I think Leigh perhaps owed us an apology but not you! 

Take Care hun and Soo I love your new name! 

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

There is always tonight Emma!  

I agree - it was great fun!  

Soo


----------



## Shezza

Not long back from hospital, have put an update on the parents chat thread!! 

Hope everyone is ok  for those that need them!! Been thinking of you all lots!!

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Emma&Lottie said:


> OOOh SOOO - does the quiz work the same way tonight?


No - the quiz tonight isn't a team quiz, but an individual quiz - just "shout" the answer out as quick as you can!

Soo


----------



## Wraakgodin

Saying that - I can't see it on upcoming events - does anyone know if it is on tonight or not?

Soo


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Soo
Ive just got up so will find out for you 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Hi Soo
> Ive just got up so will find out for you
> ~Dizzi~


I have been chatting to Kate in the Quiz thead and I am not sure what has been decided yet - but as I said to her, it isn't the end of the world if we miss a week!

Sue


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

I am back!  Finally got my laptop sorted.  THe old computer was doing me in.  It kept kicking me out when I tried to read and post.

I think it will take me a month to figure out where everyone is at so will reply to the latest posts first.

Nicky--    hope everything is going well hun

Free-- what date do you go to my neck of the woods?Good news about the Chicago tests   

Dizzi-- how are you doing hun?  I hope you are not working too hard.  When are you starting your photography course?

Em-- hope you are enjoying your hols

Fluffs-- sorry to hear about your uncle hun.  Take care

Suzie-- how are things going with K now?  I hope you are doing okay

Ceri-- hope you had a nice birthday.  Next year your birthday will be completely different.  Not long now.

Shezza-- How is Zak doing hun?  Give him a big cuddle from me and dh.  Hope wiggy is behaving.

Shelle- how are you hun? how is work going?

Frill- how are you doing?  Hope you are not working too hard!

Amanda-- any movie offers?  How are you?

Soo-- I haven't chatted to yet I don't think.  But I am sure I will get to know you soon.

Lou-- I hope things are a bit better hun.  Please drive safely when you go to see dh

As for me... well, we will be here for a tiny bit longer.  Our "mates" who wer buying our house have caused us major problems. 10 weeks into the sale they asked if they could meet up so we assumed it was to discuss a completion date.  Anyway the stupid #£[email protected]£$ (sorry about the spelling!) had a condition on their mortgage that required them to pay off debts. Instead of doing that, they bought new furniture for the whole house and a £600 puppy!  

So we had boxes everywhere.  We were pretty much completely packed up and we had to get it everything sorted to get it on the market.  Anyway, we went on the market and have resold for a little bit more money to a cash buyer. The sale has been going through for nearly two weeks so fingers crossed.

I went home a couple of weeks ago to get a few things sorted.  And between me and my dad, we have re-designed the whole upstairs of our house there!.  It was just two massive rooms and we are making it into 2 decent size bedrooms, an open plan study and a luxurious bathroom (with a 6 foot jacuzzi!).

Anyway, this post seems to be running away with itself and it is nearly bedtime so don't want to make you all fall asleep.

I hope I didn't miss anybody but if I have, I am really sorry.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

Well not sure what the ell is going on with me. Down in dumps over the weekend but DH said my mood had changed to 'determined' tonight  I think it was cause I was actually doing some house work as soon as I got in from work   2 loads of washing, loaded the dishwasher and changed the bed 

Harts ~ Great to see you back online hun   pants about the sale with you mates, but at least you got a few extra pennies  
Shezza ~ Great news about Zak.  
Lou ~ Loads of   &   babe. You take care travelling tomorrow hun
Nicky ~ I hope your teggypegs are feeling better hun  

Errrrmmmm can't remember much else, I think the house work has given me a funny turn   

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

HARTS  ​
Welcome Back  ​


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Harts  fab to see you posting hun   Great news the house sale is all going through now , and for a little extra cash   We will be your side of the pond on the 9th . We fly into Chicago , then have the night at Racine , before heading off to the West .

Shelle   I hope you have recovered from your 'funny turn' . As much as i like to kick back and do now't i think house work or at least work where i can see a nice finished result at the end of it does me good  - Just makes me feel worthwhile i guess  

Shezza , I am so pleased to hear your little man is doing well and is on the mend   I hope you had a good nights sleep in your own bed too hunni   you need all the sleep you can get right now hun , cause it won't be long till Wiggys here  

Oh i'm running out of time now , gonna have to go to work , chat later my friends 

Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit.

oops forgeot to say

Nicky , i hope your mouth is soon feeling better , thinking of you and sending huge dollops of 
[fly]              
     ​[/fly]


----------



## Fluffs

Morning all    How are we all today?  Just popping by with truck loads of    for Nicky and wanted to share this with you all.  We've all been stuck in that corridor at some point or another so it might help to remember that we are just waiting for the next door to open  

1. There are at least two people in this world that you would die for.

2. At least 15 people in this world love you in some way.

3. The only reason anyone would ever hate you is because they want to be
just like you.

4. A smile from you can bring happiness to anyone, even if they don't like
you.

5. Every night, SOMEONE thinks about you before they go to sleep.

6. You mean the world to someone.

7. You are special and unique.

8. Someone that you don't even know exists loves you.

9. When you make the biggest mistake ever, something good comes from it.

10. When you think the world has turned its back on you take another look.

11. Always remember the compliments you received. Forget about the rude
remarks.

And always remember....when life hands you Lemons, ask for tequila and
salt, and call me over!

Good friends are like stars........You don't always see them, but you know
they are always there.

Whenever God Closes One Door He Always Opens Another, Even Though Sometimes
It's Hell in the Hallway'

I would rather have one rose and a kind word from a friend while I'm here
than a whole truck load when I'm gone.

Right, that's my sentimental side for the day well and truly used up so best go and get dressed      Catch you all laters, big  to all.

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fluffs

P.S. Harts, welcome back hun, it's great to see you posting


----------



## Martha Moo

Hola!!!

just spotted we were not far off the bottom of the page!

Harts welcome back sweetie

Hope everyone is having a good week

Ians been talking ikea to this geezer so he let me use his net haha

its absolutly boiling

28 degrees and i have the most colour i have ever had in years lol

Catch up with you all
when i am on british soil

ps belated  to ceri hope it was a good one!

Love Emxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nice to meet you, Harts!  I hope the move goes well.  I am drooling at the thought of the luxurious bathroom with the huge jacuzzi!!!  

Sending you a bit hug, Shellebell – hope you feel better soon.  

Thanks for that list, Fluffs.  Can I have a list of the 15 people that love me and the name of the person I don’t know exists that loves me?!  Number 9 is a great one to always have in the back of your mind – a few times that has come to my rescue!  

Have a great trip Lou!  

Hope your feel better soon Nicky – sending you some extra     

Hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## Suzie

afternoon 

Harts  - lovely to see you 

Fluffs - I needed that today   Hows handsome?

Free- your trip sounds fab  any space in your case? 

Nicky - hope you are feeling better? loads of   

 to everyone 

love to all
be back in a bit

suzie xx


----------



## Fluffs

Suzie, he's ok thanks    Stinky, as I gave him his first taste of baby rice and it's affected his nappies somewhat       How are you hun?  

Soo, can't help you on the secret admirers thing I'm afraid      

Em, sounds like the holiday is going well.  Don't get sunburn hun  

Well, my diet officially starts tomorrow as I have seen my new GP and am back on the metformin so I have to start eating sensibly or it does horrible things to me    I need something to sort out my dodgy hormones  

Hope everyone is well.  Must go and do some housework before DH comes home    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

PHEWWWEEEEEEEE!!  That's six pages I've had to catch up on and I've missed sooo much.

Fluffs - that was a lovely 'thought' - it really made me   (although I'm nervous now that someone out there, who I don't know, loves me.  Maybe it's Keanu Reeves  )

Free - I resisted the boots - I looked at them online and realised they had a daft pattern on them that's just not me at all.  I still lurrve the idea of knee length pink DMs though!

Shezza - how is Zak doing?  I hope he's healing well and is being a right stinkypants again.

Ceri - I hope you had a great birthday - sorry I missed it!

Nicky       And 'OW' for the absesses.  I hope dentist/doc can sort you out my love

Dizzi - see, I'm not AWOL!!  Put that   away missus! xxx  Your photos were lovely by the way.  I'm a canon girl meself but your new camera sounds brill.  I hope you enjoy the course when you start it.

Suzie - hello my little chickadee

Em - hope you're enjoying your holiday!

Lou MASSIVE   for you.  I can't begin to imagine how hurtful people around you have been.  Just remember, we are all here for you.

Amanda - how are you doing hon?

Wraakgodin - hello!

Harts - Brilliant to see you posting.  Glad the house move is back on track!  When can we all come over for a jacuzzi party?!! 

Not much going on here.  AF not here yet (cd27).  Getting to that silly stage of 'what if' even though cons has said it's unlikely to happen without assistance and   warning.. we only had   once during 'prime time' this month (DH been away) so I really, really, really should be sensible about all this.  Oh dear.  

So feel free to knock any sense into me when any of you post!

Off now.  Pooter has been all day and I have bum ache!   
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Frill said:


> someone out there, who I don't know, loves me. Maybe it's Keanu Reeves  )


Nooooooo - he loves me!!!


----------



## Fluffs

OK, you're scaring me now.....  It's all gone so quiet!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*boo*

Back after a few hours kip - I'm leaving work in ten minutes


----------



## freespirit.

Fluffs said:


> OK, you're scaring me now..... It's all gone so quiet!


Fluffs , I'm here !!!  I see your up early again with your master A  Is he still a stinky pants this morning   with starting your healthy eating 

Frill , i have resisted my purple DM's too , still want em but DH ( the sensible one ) says nobody will be looking at me boots and i can do without em , and we need the money for other things , I know hes right but ........ I'm not gonna knock sence into you re your cycle day m8  , as i said DH is the practical sensible one , i'd just say well it only takes one little   you know where i am if you need me 

Hola , right back at you Em , it sounds like your having a fabbie time away - enjoy !!!!

Nicky , Hows the mouth hun ?  Did you get any antibiotics ? I know you have said , but please refresh my coffuddled brain , when is testing day ? Sending you loads of      for a BFP .



Suzie said:


> Free- your trip sounds fab  any space in your case?


Er no chuck as it'll be a rucksack on the back of a









Hope everyone else is doing ok out there ,
Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

> i'd just say well it only takes one little


Or 'only one person to buy your house!' as my GP put it the other day   

Fluffs xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Fluffs said:


> i'd just say well it only takes one little
> 
> 
> 
> Or 'only one person to buy your house!' as my GP put it the other day
> 
> Fluffs xxx
Click to expand...

 'only one person to buy your house!'


----------



## DizziSquirrel

[fly]







[/fly]

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=right step=6 delay=85]







[/move]








[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=right step=6 delay=85]







[/move]

[fly]







[/fly]








Evening All 

Well I am pooped! my inbox is empty as is my brain 








I will chatter tommorow as Ive had a busy day and only an hour and a halfs sleep.
so an early night and a Pc/Pj day tommorow 

Sleep well








 ~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

Morning all.........

sorry for not posting much lately. Feel free to batter me round the head with a wet fish! I aint even gonna attempt personals  lost with all the posts about house buying, sperm and cactus!   Had my hair blonded on tues so that must be the reason for not taking in the posts very well!

Just a couple of personals... Nicky have pm'd ya hun, but again... thinking of ya  

Shezza hun, only just read your news yesterday, hope lil zakky babes on the mend, must have been awful. How are you all now? x

must try and get some sleep now ...... night night all XXXX


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
 *Friday* 



*ceri* said:


> Feel free to batter me round the head with a wet fish! I aint even gonna attempt personals  lost with all the posts about house buying, sperm and cactus!


 Hmmmmmm we havent battered anyone with a wet fish for a while , but i think we can let you off just this time on the account that you are all  and got loads to think about - OMG a week and your baby girl will be here 

Dizzi , A pc/pj day sounds just what you need hunni - enjoy it you deserve it !!

Nicky , sending heaps of   

Well i won't be able to do SD this weekend , as were off to the bike rally , just letting you all know so you can sort the rota out - wouldn't want us to land on page 2 

Hope you all have a nice weekend 
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shezza

Hi

Not a happy post from me afraid, as of yesterday Nay doesn't live here anymore. I won't go into details as yet cos things are still raw at the mo.

Zak is fine, still being a little trooper for his mommy   

Got an appt at the hosp today at ante-natal, will be back soon!

My love as always to you all  

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Awwww  Shezza hun       We are here for you


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Shezza

Sending lots of hugs and strength to you and Zak.  

You take care, ok?  We are here if and when you need us.

Lots of love 

Sue


----------



## Ceri.

Shezza hun, so sorry to hear that. 

Masses of hugs to you sweet. X


----------



## freespirit.

Shezza , I am so sorry to hear of your news   
You have my number if you need me or i can help in any way  
Stay strong sweetie


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Shezza ~ I'm so sorry to hear your news Hunny   You have my number should you need it chick  Hope Zak is OK 

Ceri ~ Thanks for your PM chick  Hope your OK 

Dizzi ~ You got a couple of days off now Hun?

Mandy ~ How you doing chick? Do you have any dates for your cycle yet?

Suzie ~ Hows things your end Hun? You've been a bit quiet again 

Free ~ How you doing Hun?

Sue, Laura, Fluffs, Frill, Shelley, Harts, Em and everyone else not mentioned, Hope you are all OK 

Sorry I haven't done many personals  I have been reading still but everything is going in and going straight back out again just now so can't remember whats everyones up to for long  Thank you all for the     Vibes 

The antibiotics finally seem to be kicking in  I managed to get a whole 7 hours undisturbed sleep last night  The few nights before I kept waking up every couple of hours with pain in my tooth/face.

My granny is back in hospital again, She is OK but for some unknown reason her hand and arm have swollen up, The DR thought it could be a blood clot so wanted her in hospital to have it checked, She went in yesterday, she's gutted to be in again bless her, I went to see her tonight, She is fine in herself and has no pain, Just the swelling  Strange, They've done blood tests and an ultrasound scan which don't suggest an embolism so we have no idea what it is  She thought she would be coming home today but until they find out what has caused it they wont let her home, She's still on a temporary ward where they assess and diagnose you when you come in via A&E and decide what ward you need to be moved to, People have come and gone others have come and gone and my grans still sitting there 

Right must go and get myself to bed, I'm hoping for a couple more hours than last night  

Night everyone 

Nicky x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning All

Nicky  for your gran fingerscrossed she gets a proper ward or home soon 
I am on my last night shift  then back on days Mon/Tue & Thurs thanks for asking 
heres some more    for the  not long now 

Free I did have a pj/pc day till I got ready for work, I even managed an hour on my Sims 

Suzie your _far_ to quiet  not even a post before your friday night tipple 

Shezza hun thinking of you, Zac & Wiggy Wishing there was more I could do ((hug))

Big  to all the Chatters anyone on SD with me this weekend 

me . . .  
Well on thursday I spent a few hours with my SIL and met my nephews from school for the first time in about 6 weeks! SIL is due to have her baby the week after ceri, and I am not being asked to look after my nephews this time when she go's in.
I am off to London next weekend to stay with BF as she finish's her degree and we are celebrating 
Tommmorw DH is going to try and finish early so we can go to town to check out the camera I'm having 
Ive got really really bad back pain atm had it yesterday too, taking painkillers and trying not to do to much bending/moving pts etc
and lastly tonight Ive had some v sad news about friend of mines Husband, he is 30 close to anyway  he has just had an operation for a brain tumor and its come back as being terminal  chemo/radiothreapy will only buy them time,
I am so upset, they are the nicest people I know
theyve been married a couple of years now, she was dx with MS just a few weeks before their wedding and they have a little boy who will be 2 this year (I think) she has always been so supportive and understanding with me and my IF and I am truly shocked and saddened by this turn of events.
Sorry to bring sad news here, its just I am feeling so sad for them.

~Dizzi~Back after half a days sleep when work is over


----------



## Shezza

Morning,

Thanks for all your  things ok ish, we are having talks at the mo but not sure how things will pan out just yet! He stayed the night here (on the sofa) as he wants to be near Zak and me as my b/p was high yest at the hosp and I have blood in my wee! Got to go back to the midwife on tuesday for further checks!

I am ok though.

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!  

Nicky – I hope you managed to get some sleep and that the antibiotics are working and that tooth isn’t giving you too much pain.  I hope they find out what caused your granny’s swollen hand and arm and she can get the proper treatment and be home soon.  Sending you some     

Dizzi – I am sorry to hear about your friend’s husband – so tragic at such a young age.  

Shezza – sending hugs to you and Zak.  

Hope everyone else is ok.  Not doing much this weekend.  There is a job fair in the next town so me and hubby will be going there today.  And as it is mother’s day here tomorrow, we will be going to MILs.  

Hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Harts

Morning girls!

Shezza- hope you are doing okay hun and that the bp is a bit lower.  Everything always happens at once.  Take care my sweet.   Glad that Zak is doing well

Nicky-- I am glad that you are managing to get some sleep now hun.  You need it to take care of those embies.     Hope your gran is on the mend soon.

Sue-- It is mothers day in the states tomorrow too.  I wonder if the U.K is the only country that is different?  Have a great day

Dizzi-- Aw hun.  I am so sorry to hear about your friend's dh.  All they have been through as a family really makes you think.  Take care hun.  I hope you have a great time in London with your bf.

Free- hope you have a great time this weekend.  I think that we should be in wisconsin in July.  So maybe next time you go we can get together!

Fluffs-- how are you hun?  How is A doing now with the rice?  Have you started your diet. Mine has gone down the pan!

Frill- I hope you are okay sweetie and your cycle isn't messing you about.  But like everyone else said, it does only take one.

Ceri-- OMG-- you will be meeting your daughter in less than a week. I hope we don't have to wait much longer to meet her through photos!

A  big hello to everyone else.  I realy got to go.  DH is out with the dogs and I am supposed to be clearing out drawers and cupboards!  Not that we have any idea as to when we will be moving but we might as well get ready!

lots of love.
Hartsxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hello everyone a quick hello from me
It took forever but god was it worth it the     was worth coming for        
I am loving it reading, relaxing a few vinos or vodkas at night what else is there !!!!!
And Family what are they !!!!!!!!!!!! SOD EM ALL    
I havnt got time to catch up as i at net cafe and it a bit grubby     plus i am in a fab shopping town !!!!!
So i am sending u all huge hugs n     from a sunny Holland.
take great care everyone and i hope all is well
Lou xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Louuuuuuuuu 
I am so glad youve made it to DH Safe & Sound 
Now enjoy your time away and let us know when/IF you plan to return 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lou F said:


> So i am sending u all huge hugs n    from a sunny Holland.


   from rainy Holland!!!!!

Sue 

ps - have a great time - and don't hurry back to UK -


----------



## Harts

Lou-

glad to hear that you made it there safe and sound.  Hope you have a great time.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Thought I'd better put in an appearance!!  I have been reading every day this week just been struggling to post as I do most of my posts in a morning normally when DH has gone to work but now I've got to shift a stone for 12th June for NHS I've been swimming every morning instead!  It's not cos I don't love ya all or cos I haven't been thinking of you cos I have! 

I can't do lots of personals as you've all been chatting sooooo much I can't get my head round what you're all doing! 

Just a few though -

Nicky - Hun,    for you, not much longer left now of your 2ww.

Shezza - I've said everything I can via PM but you know where I am as and when you need me 

Dizzi - Have you been working too hard again hun?  When you next away in your tinbox caravan? 

Lou - Glad to hear you're safely there, enjoy yourself hun 

Em - How's the holibobs hun?

Free - How are you hun? Hope you're enjoying the sunshine on your new Harley hun!

Right that's me now, I'm poorly today!  So going off to watch telly and do nowt! I've got a really sore throat and  still hasn't shown up!!  I've been very dizzy as well for a few days don't know why probably same bug as my throat! 

Catch ya all tomorrow

Amanda xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Just  us up as we were about to drop off the page!!  

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend! 

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie

Evening 

what are you lot like! I leave you alone for a couple of days and we slip to page 2  

Shezza - sorry to read your news   you know my number if you need anything

Nicky - sorry to hear your nan not well!  hope she gets better quickly. Loads of  to you! hope you arent going toooo barmey on 2ww 

Mandy - hope you feeling better? I am feeling a bit poopy today!! 

Ceri - not long now hun! try and rest up 

Free - Well anyroom in your rucksack then ? 

Dizzi - hope you have had a good weekend?

em  - hope you are feeling better than you were?

Sue - its raining here in england also  

Lou - glad the trip was worthwhile  

 to everyone else 

Sorry have been quiet. should be about more this week  K being a real nightmare! last few days. Even when he was out with key worker. No idea whats going on with him at the mo but its making me feel like poop!

love to all
suzie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Suzie*  hope your soon feeling bubbly again 

I have had a nice weekend although I am just so tired! body clock is up the creek

I am now the proud owner of a new _Digital SLR Camera (Nikon D40X)_ 
Dh treated me yesterday    

Look out at the next meet!

Well Ive had a Sim day today broken up by a bit of





















food shopping & a







! 
Dh just yelled too tell me the Caravan has sprung a leak  
Damn







its not stopped here all day.

I'm just doing my boards before hosting its a knockout 
then it will be an early night as I am on Days this week Mon/Tue & Thursday. (off to London Fri-Sun)

I will do personals next time
Big  &                to all my Chatter Buddies


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

BFN for us today, We did cheat and do one yesterday morning, so knew what this mornings was going to say too, Just waiting to hear back from the clinic.

I really thought it had worked this time   

Que Sera Sera, nothing I can do now.

Hope some other chitter chatters bring us good news soon

x x x


----------



## Shezza

Awwwwwwww Nicky sweetheart  

I am so sorry, I had great   vibes for you too!!

     

Loads of love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am so sorry to hear that Nicky.

Sending you lots of love and hugs 

Sue


----------



## Fluffs

Nicky hun    I am so sorry    I really hoped it was going to be your time    Big  to you and John 

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Nicky hun i'm so sorry. Masses of hugs to you and John  XXX


----------



## Suzie

Nicky  so sorry it wasn't to be this time 

look after yourselves 

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Well doesnt look like the sun shine got thru customs did it!

Nicky just a quick post to say thinking of you and john sending u both a big 

back later on

Love Em


----------



## Suzie

Redcap said:


> Semi Final 2​
> Chitter Chatters v Inbetweenies​
> *Sunday 27th May 8.30pm*​


----------



## freespirit.

Nicky ,
I am so sorry to read of your news  
It's all so   unfair , I hate reading about BFN's , but it hurts me even more when its one of my buddies .
Sweetie look after each other , and try and stay strong  
Lotsa love and huggles
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters!

Back to attempt some personals yikes got brain fog!

Dizzi how r u hun hope ur doing ok sweetie

Suzie go team chitters!

hang on i am on the other team oh yikes 

Free how r the plans goin for your trip everything sorted

fluffs how r u and A

Harts lovely to see you back posting with us 

Amanda how r u doing hun

shezza hope that ur doing ok hugs to u zak and wiggy

ceri how r u feeling wow soo soo close til u meet ur little lady !

Nicky thinking of u sweetie

Frill how r u doing sweetie

sue hows things any sign of any sun

sending big hugs to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## Harts

Hi girls

Just a quick one from me tonight.  Just wanted to say Nicky, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of eachother.    

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Shezza - Hope things are still moving in right direction hun, you know I'm always here for you when you need it. 

Dizzi - I'm sorry the caravan's sprung a leak hun! Has it got a warranty? 

Suzie - Sorry K's being such a pain in the  is there any news on what's going to happen to him long-term yet?

Shellebelle- How are you hun?

Ceri - Not long for you to wait now hun, you must be very excited!

Harts - Hope you're ok hun

Nicky - I'm sorry it was a BFN hun,  the re-test brings about a better result.    

Free - Hope you're all ready for your road trip hun - when do you go hun?

Frills, Fluffs, Em and everyone else I've missed a big  for you.  My throat is still really sore and the  still hasn't arrived 

Catch ya all later 

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Nicky  I am so sorry to read this sad news, 
I so wish you diddnt have to experience this pain, and it is pain you feel in it in your heart and we see it in your eyes, Hunnie stay strong you will smile agian just not today ((hug))

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies , 
Nicky I just wanted to pop in to give you another cuddle  thinking of you hunni 

Emily , Lovely to see you back - though its a shame the sun didn't make it through the customs as you said . Did you have a fabbie time ? I'm looking forward to hearing all about it . Bet Willow was over the moon to see you again huh 

Shezza You are also in my thoughts hunni 

FrillYou have dissapeared again , don't you go getting all down without us , you hear me missis !!!!

Dizzi Did you get your caravan sorted hun ? Where is your next trip gonna be to ?

SuzieSending you some    to help get through the tough times with K . You remember sweetie you are doing a fantastic job with him 

CeriOMG 3 sleeps to go  Are you all ready for her ?

MandySorry to hear your not feeling tip top hun  No sign of the  huh ? What CD are you on 



Heffalump said:


> Free how r the plans goin for your trip everything sorted


Errr not quite - we need to find some travel insurance , i checked out the postoffice where i've gone before for trips to Greece , but they wanted close to £150 !!! Can't afford that , were used to paying under the £50 mark - so if anyone can reccomenned good insurance for the USA ( 2 week trip )*please let me know * .



MandyB1971 said:


> Free - Hope you're all ready for your road trip hun - when do you go hun?


We fly to chicago on the 9th June and arrive home on the 25th June 

Well we had a good weekend , the rally was good , but very wet , we had loads of rain . The diet also went flying out of the window , so i'm now trying to be good again after my blip 

   for those i missed

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Dizzi -I hope you're feeling ok today hun 

Free - CD 40 today hun!   Think  is on way today  as I'm chomping at the bit to get going with FET.

 to everyone else

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Harts

Good morning girls,

Right time to come clean!  I was going to wait a few weeks to post this but it has been a major struggle keeping everything in over the past few months.

A couple of months ago, dh and I decided to contact our clinic and ask them if we could do an FET but take all embies to blast. We just thought we might as well have one last go while we were still here.

Anyway, a couple of weeks ago, they thawed out all 8.  6 of them made it to blast but two were not good quality.  I had two blasts put back on May 3rd and another two were refrozen. I cannot believe that I am posting this!  After 9 and a half years, we have just gotten a BFP.  I am typing this while shaking and through tears.

I am sorry that I didn't keep you guys informed during this cycle.  And I am not sure if our move will still go as planned in July or if we will be here a bit longer.

I really hope that everyone else's dreams come true soon.  You girls are absolutely amazing and I consider everyone a good friend, even though I often go awol   

I will try to be a bit better!  

Lots of love,

a very happy and impatiently waiting for June 5th scan
Hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

ohhhhh Harts! you naughty girl for keeping quiet!  

 on your  

Fanbloomingtastic!   

xxx


----------



## Harts

Thanks Suzie,

Am in major shock!  How is K behaving?

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza

Awwwwwww Harts & DH,

      


Congratulations on your wonderful news, a much needed bright light for me right now   

So so happy for you both  

Like Suzie said   for keeping quiet but I completely understand why hun  

With love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters!

Harts u norti lady
but many  on your  thats wonderful wonderful news honey

Free glad that the plans are coming together 
we normally use axa altho have used churchill in the past as i get discount thru work

suzie how r u honey hows k doing this week

amanda i think i have your af ur more than welcome tho if u like altho shes quite nice this month how bizarre!

Nicky thinking of you and john honey

Frill hope ur ok

Ceri how soon is your little lady going to be in your arms 

Shezza hope all is ok with you zak and wiggy

Dizzi hope ur as ok as u can be and not working too hard

sue laura hope ur both ok

well i am banished to a corner of the futon in here atm cos dh is stretched out asleep with willow
shes a daddys girl it would appear shes laying on her back just like shes a human not like a dog at all!

She is huge how can she have grown soo much in such a short space of time
She is so like bouncer now 

DH panicked me yesterday
he rang the kennels as willow only came home this morning and said when is bouncer coming home (they drop her off to us)
and they said but she isnt

I asked him to ring back cor he knows how to rise my bp doesnt he!

hugs to anyone i missed

Em


----------



## Shellebell

I am all   and   at the mo trying to catch up with everything that's happened on here.
I am reading at work  and people are wondering what's happening to me  

My AF seems to be playing up too. I have had 4 or 5 days spotting since AF last disappeared  I have also been VERY snappy/down over the weekend, which has carried on at work the past few days. Not good when a nasty customer asks for a senior and I give them a mouthful   

At least I can start getting some answers on Fri   


Nicky ~ Loads of   hun  
Shezza ~ Sorry to hear that things arn't going to well at hime hun   Have you had the results back about the blood yet?
Harts ~ Loads of  and   for you girly  
Em ~ Glad you had a good holipops
Free ~ How you babe   My family go away at lot and get insurance for the whole year, I will try and find out who they use.
Suzie ~ I hope all is well with you at the mo. You are doing a grand job with K  
Amanda ~ I hope you are feeling better soon hun    is a pain in the   when she wants to be  
Ceri ~ So how many hours is it til you se your little girl  
Dizzi ~ so have you tested your new camera fully yet? Wheres the pics ?
Fluffs ~ I hope you and A are well.  

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Harts  for keeping your tx from us!    on the result though hun, that's great news. 

Axxx


----------



## Suzie

Redcap said:


> Semi Final 2​
> Chitter Chatters v Inbetweenies​
> *Sunday 27th May 8.30pm*​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congratulations Harts!  I am soooo excited for you!   

Sue


----------



## Harts

Hi everyone

Thank you so much for all your posts.  It means so much to us.

I will attempt to do personals tomorrow-- am knackered!

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

Big congrats Harts!        

Great news for you my hon.

Nicky -       I'm so sorry that our trucks of   weren't quite enough.    

Dizzi - so sorry to hear about your friend.      I'm sorry I don't have better words but please know that I'm thinking of you and your friends.

Suzie - hello my hon, it's not like you to be quiet.  I hope you are okay.

Em - did you have a good holiday?

Shezza - sorry to hear your news about Nay. I hope Zak is doing okay and that wiggy is comfy in there

Free - Big   for you matey.  Please don't worry when I go awol - I know I'm naughty (but not as naughty as that cheeky Harts )  I feel awful that you were worried about me so I promise to keep in touch.  By the way, we've used Tesco insurance in the past - we got an okay deal when we went to the states last year for a couple of weeks (but I ain't no biker chick so don't know if that makes a difference to the premium)

Shellebelle - how are you feeling now hon?  I hope AF is gentle with you.

Wraakgodin - hello missus!  How are you?

Mandy - hello my sweet, how are you?

Fluffs - how is A doing with his new food?

Ceri - not long now hon!  Yikes!

Helloooo to anyone I've missed.  Gosh the chitterchatter list is getting longer - fab!

Okay, so BFN for me, but I knew it would be.  After the first day I was okay - mentally if not physically - and just made sure I had lots to do.  Sorry for going quiet, but I'm afraid that's how I tend to deal with things - although DH is very good at making me spill the beans!  

We're off on hols on 2nd June and have found a nice cattery for Chas and Dave so I feel okay about that now (was losing sleep) and so can look forward to two weeks of lounging around at our friends' farmhouse in Cornwall while they are on their hols in Portugal!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just a quick post from me sorry

Harts ~ Am chuffed for you Hun, Congratulations, Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond Hun 

Frill ~ So sorry you got a BFN too    Loads of hugs coming your way because if your feeling like I am just now they will be much needed 

Sorry am not up to more personals but just want to say thank you for all your messages  Feeling really low tonight, Think it has something to do with being back at work today and John not being here, I need some cuddles from him, I haven't missed him this much for a long time  

Hope everyone is ok, hopefully I'll pull myself together for personals soon 

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Nicky

sweetie

sending u lots of     to see u thru til john gets home sweetheart

stuff the personals babe you take care of yourself

wish there was more i could say sweetie but we are all here  for u always

Love Em


----------



## Fluffs

Evening  

Just a quickie to send big  to Nicky and Frill  

Harts, fantastic news      Congrats    

 to everyone.  Will catch up properly tomorrow but worn out today as been to a funeral  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Harts* OMG what fantastic news to read!!!! 
guess I need to update my list  How ever did you keep so quiet about your tx!!!!  
not even a text !!! I am just pleased youve had a  with your












































*Nicky* Sending you some healing  I understand the need for a cuddle from John, he is your rock hun,
lean on him and talk to us, 

*Shezza* hows Stinky now  and Wiggy all Ok I hope   

*Ceri* -  for Friday hun, I will log on over the weekend just for your news  (as I am away)
leave them bags by the door, and make sure you ave a camera and batteries and someone to post for you 

Sorry no more personals, I am drained emotionally atm, 
AF is overdue theres a suprise and the Wine is just making me sleepy now, back tommmorrow 

Love to all the chatters Old & new 

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,
OMG OMG OMG Harts   Your gonna be a mummy   I am so shocked and stunned at such news out of the blue - Congratulations sweetheart   , wishing you a healthy pregnancy  


Dizzi , come here missis , if your feeling emotionally drained like that you need a big huggle  

Frill , you need a big   to matey 

and whilst i'm dishing em out -  

Nicky    and Shezza  

Emily and Frill , Thanks for the advice on the travel insurance I will check those companies out    .

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

to all those that need it!

Axxxx


----------



## Ceri.

all!

Sorry been awol for a couple of days.....

Nicky, hunny i hope you're okay, have been thinking of you both. whens John back? 

Dizzi, hope the witch aint messing you around hun. x

Fluffs, sorry to hear you have been to a funeral hun 

Shezza, thinking of you sweet, sorry i mustve logged off before i read your pm the other night. Hope youre taking care of yourself. Hope Zaks well on the mend now and that wiggys okay too X

Harts,  to you hun, youve must be overjoyed! How did you manage to keep that to yourself!?

  to everyone else i've missed. I hope youre all okay?
Got everything packed and ready, all washings done, all organised, but theres bound to be something i've not done! Gotta go in at 7.30am on Friday and then theyll take me to theater at 11am.

Builders aint here today as its  but they did quite a bit yesterday, they reckon that if its dry at the w/end theyre gonna work sat and sun to get some more done! Its coming together slowly the garage just needs a roof + doors and the porch needs a roof, windows and doors!

Right gonna scoot, gotta nip to my dads and to the chemist.....
Lotsa love to you all X


----------



## Shellebell

Hi all

Well I have jsut come back early from lunch and had so many people asking questions that I don't have time for personals  
Rather up and down today, spotting again, had a good nights sleep (with thanks to a warm bath and herbal sleepy pills) and got 2 tickets to see NFL at Wembley in Oct   It was touch and go, my blood pressure went through the roof at one point   

I will just spread a load of   and   to everyone instead 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a big hug, Frill.  I am sorry to hear that you had a BFN.    Look after yourself - ok?

Also lots of hugs to Nicky.  

Glad you got the tickets, Shellebell!

Ceri - I will be thinking of you on Friday!!!!  I am soooo excited for you!!!  It has come around so quickly!

Nothing much going on here, spent the last two whole days doing volunteer work.  The school set up little tests for some of the students (at the doctors, at the job centre, at the shop etc) and we had to explain to them what they had to do.  Didn't get paid, but I got one of those little USB thingies that you can put into the computer slot and can use it to transfer stuff to another computer.  Bit annoyed today because one of the other vounteers (also non-native) had a go at me because of my accent (but he misheard - and I told him so!) and my friend heard him b*tch to someone else about it!    

Hubby has next couple of days off, so working on the house together!  One day we will get it all done!

Hope everyone is ok. Anyone heard from Lou F  Hope she is ok.

Love and hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## Suzie

Nicki and frill - hugest of  to you both, wish there was more I could do  

Too pooped to do personals so will come back later for catch up 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

QUICK Post 

Shelley  For your appointment Friday      

Nicky Hun     

Frill  I hope the next 2ww you ever do brings a BFP!

Amanda I hope your better soon  thanks for the Pm's I needed them 

Suzie I hope your OK hun how was the wedding did you wear a dress  Just want to send some more   your way for coping with K hun

Sue Did you get to keep the usb thingy   for the silly man! 
enjoy working on the house together and remember most accidents occur doing DIY !!! so BE SAFE ( look at Amanda & Steve  ) 
as to LouF 



Lou F said:


> Hello ladies i will do my damdest to be there on sunday night will check net cafe is open late as it is sunday and we r an hour ahead so will let u know b4 the sunday we play, may even be back in UK that weekend just dont know yet !!!
> huge hugs lol Lou xx
> Suzie bring what on the whipping u gonna get !!!!!!!!!!
> lol
> lou xxxx


Lou Thinking of you hun - Hope your having a fab time with DH and no [email protected] from home to spoil it - Hope to chat Sunday ((hug))

Ceri  - Yep the witch is messing me about  Ive now added a CD ticker to my profile,
Have you got a name all thought out yet for the  

Free  Your Text was good timing hun - thank you I hope your OK 

Harts Dont be a stranger now OK 
we want to able to do a sweepstake in a few months time 

Shezza  Not long for now before Wiggy arrives either  and Stinky becomes BIG BROTHER!
I do worry about you hun - youve had a pretty tough year so far 

Fluffs  Hows A doing 

Emily Hows you hun ?

I saw a post from Lou  Thought I would link to it for you all to see . . . 
CLICK HERE


Have I missed anyone  Sorry if I have 

Feeling a bit better this evening looking forward to my weekend away - just not the getting everything ready to go!
We took the dogs out tonight for a walk and I had a play with my new camera








I havnt worked out how to get the pictures from it onto the pc yet  
I have however discovered I have 1343 photos in the "my pictures" folder So need to move them onto my external harddrive or sorted and onto discs ASAP !!!

Night All
~Dizzi~


----------



## Shezza

Hiya,

Awwww bless ya Dizzi  and to everyone else who sent me a hug or kiss or a wish.

Don't worry about me, I am ok. Nay is at home at the mo as what with Zak's face and Wiggy due in 3 weeks   ish I really can't be alone. Zak is picking up on the tension at home though too   something I am not proud of but he is bound to aint he? 

We are slowly talking and getting on ok at the mo, things are going to take a helluva long time and in all honesty I am not sure of the complete outcome BUT we are trying (thats the main thing) 

Sorry I am not around to do personals   I really don't have to energy at the mo, trying to concentrate on Zak & Wiggy and of course, my marriage. I do read though every day.

Hope you are all well   &  to all.

Love always

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

Helloooo

Just popping to by to wish CERI all the best for tomorrow.  Looking forward to hearing good news from you soon hon.

Thanks to everyone for the hugs - has made my week so much better.

Shezza - here's another   for you.  No one expects you to do personals at a time like this, just know you can pop by and we're here for you.

I hope to pop by for personals later - but really must do some work as it's piling up after me skiving off a bit last week.   
xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all

Just a quickie as A covered in baby rice so needs a bath   ....

Ceri       for tomorrow.  Hope everything goes to plan and look forward to reading news asap on the arrival of your little lady      

Shell,   Good luck at the L&D tomorrow  

Big huge  to everyone else, especially Shezza, you look after yourself hun  

Back soon but bath is calling both of us    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fluffs

OMG Just realised that my little man will be FIVE months on Sunday    Where did all the time go?


----------



## freespirit.

Argggghhhhhhhhhhh I'm having such a [email protected] [email protected] day at work


----------



## Fluffs

Free hun  why?


----------



## freespirit.

Can't really go into it - confidentiality and all that , but the service user i work with is in an awfull mood and its making my day very very hard and bringing me down . I just needed to go somewhere to scream and i know you ladies wouldn't mind


----------



## Fluffs

Scream away hun     for you and   for the service user


----------



## Martha Moo

hi

just popping in to say

 ceri for tomorrow

so exciting ur gonna meet your lil girl!

Shezza thinking of you

sending big  all round

I have been up all night well not up but tossing and turning
At 1130 today it was 12 wks since i saw bouncer last alive 

I have been doing the statement for the rcvs which i think is going to take a lot of time and energy

thinking of u all

Emxx


----------



## Suzie

afternoon 

Shezza -  to you all

Free - big one for you also 

Ceri  -  for tomorrow! how exciting! another chitters bubs! 

Frill and Nicky   

Shelly  -  for your appointment tomorrow !

only quick post as K back from school in a mo and has boxing! 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Ceri.

*Just wanna say a huge thankyou to all of you for your messages.  they mean such a lot.

Was in total denial this morning! But all the messages and emails and txts have really brought it home to me. Feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment that this is actually happening. Mum n dad have just left, so there were quite a few tears! (happy ones) Just trying to make a cd up with some music on for theatre. We decided not to go down the soppy route... some of chris ideas are.... i want to break free by queen! and I'm coming out by diana ross. So we'll see whether we stick with them!

I know theres a few of you who need lots of         at the mo. I am thinking of you all daily. 

Will try to get on with an update asap.  XXXX*


----------



## freespirit.

Sorry for the post earlier  - I'm ok now just had a really horrendous day 

*Ceri 
Tons of Good luck vibes for tomorrow sweetheart    
You must be sooooooooooo excited ! 
I can't wait to read your announcement* ​
Huge hugs
Freespirit
x x x​


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Just did a massive post and then instead of clicking post clicked the x in the corner to close down  

So will attempt to have a go again.

Ceri--    for tomorrow hun.  Really looking forward to see some pics.  

Dizzi-- Have you sussed the camera now?  Hope you are feeling okay sweetie   

Fluffs- 5 months!!! Where has the time gone?  How are you hun?

Free-- Sorry you have had a crap day     Just think though, not long til you are in Wisconsin.  If you haven't sorted out insurance yet, Marks and Sparks is pretty good.  DH and I have an annual policy but it was cheaper than your single trip!

Emily-- I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight hun.  Hope you are doing okay   

Amanda-- how are you doing sweetie?  How is the work going on the house?

Frill-- Thinking of you hun    Hope you haven't been working too hard!

Nicky-- THinking of you and dh so much hun    

Shelle- good luck with your appt tomorrow.  Who are you going to see play?  I am a big fan (Packers of course!).  

Shezza- thinking of you sweetie.    take care of yourself and the gorgeous Zak and Wiggy.  Wow only 3 wks left!

Suzie-- How are you doing hun?  How was K's boxing?  IS it helping him to calm down.  You and Drew are so amazing

Lou - hope you are enjoying your time with dh.  

Laura-How are you hun?

Sue- Hope the work on the house goes well.

As for me.. have a hen night to go to on Saturday.  Will only be going for a couple of hours because have been really knackered and also will need my injection.  Had a bit of a scare yest.  Was doubled over in pain but the double dosage of tablets caused stomach trouble and the cheese panini I had for lunch didn't agree.  Was really sick- not throwing up but from other end. Soz for not giving you a warning on tmi!

Well, I will try to get online tomorrow and if not, will definitely pop in over the weekend.

Lots of love to you all,
Hartsxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

Well I FINALLY have my appointment tomorrow. It's at 3, so any bets that I won't be seen until about 4  

Ceri ~ I will be thinking of you all tomorrow   
Free ~ I hope you have managed to throw off all of the [email protected] from owrk now hun  
Suzi ~ I hope you and K are getting on OK. My Dad and his brothers were very good boxers in their day. 2 sets of twins (I KNOW, DON'T MENTION IT !!) and they were all in different weights. The twins have the same initials, so it looked funny with a J being a flyweight and a J being a heavyweight  
Dizzi ~ Sorry that  is playing you up   
Em ~ Loads of   hun 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Sorry I've been missing for a few days, I've been poorly!







I've got a bad chest infection although today I'm feeling much better and the  has finally arrived which means I'm now on the FET trail!   Tomorrow I'm off to St Mary's for my Day 2 bloods to keep my options open on my NHS fresh cycle in June/July if my FET doesn't work! 

Shelley - I hope they don't keep you waiting too long tomorrow hun! Take a book in case you're sat there a while!









Ceri -  I'll be looking out for your announcement!    

Dizzi - I hope you're feeling a little bit perkier hun. 

Shezza - You know where I am hun if you need me, stay strong! 

Suzie - How are you hun?

Free -  my service users have me to screaming pitch everyday hun so I sympathise!

 and  for everyone else!

nightie night all

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Shezza

Its probably a tad late but just wanted to send  wishes to Ceri & DH!!

Just think later today you will be holding your precious little bundle in your arms!!! 

 

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Ooooo mini Ceri should be popping out about now        Can't wait to hear the news (and see who guessed the best weight!)  

Morning all    Back in a bit but going to attempt to ow the lawn before it rains again (running out of excuses with DH now - c-section doesn't work as an excuse anymore    )

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I keep checking the thread to see if there is any news!  I jump when I get a notification that there has been a reply!!!!

Good luck Ceri!!  We are thinking of you!!!

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya chitters

Shelley hope that ur appt has gone well this afternoon
do let us know how u got along

ceri hello mummy! i am sure you must have jaw ache with all those smiles with your little lady

dizzi hope u have a good weekend

fluffs did u get the mowing done

free how r u honey

suzie hope u drew and k are ok

harts oooh hope ur doing ok honey

frill 

sue hope ur ok

I got my letter from the pct about funding today

oh poo i need to feed wills and walk her

she lost 2 teeth last night didnt know til dh asked what the blood was on her leg 

back later

Em


----------



## Fluffs

Just pinched this from the birth announcements:

CONGRATULATIONS TO CERI AND DH ON THERE ARRIVAL OF ELYSIA BETH. BORN AT 2.32 TODAY WEIGHING 6LB 13.

Well done Ceri!!!


----------



## Shellebell

Hi all

Well I wasn't wrong with me thinking I would be seen nearer 4, it was 4:15   good job I had my mags with me  
Well I have a few more blood tests etc and DH has to book in for   and then I get to see another Dr who appartently specialises more in the fertilty side of treatment. The one i saw today was the original gyne I saw all those years ago   
Well at least I feel like I have reached a   even thou I really don't have that much to show for it  

Ceri ~ Fabby news hun and what a beautiful name. Just have to see the piccy's now  
Fluffs ~ Did you manage to mow the lawn before the downpour ? I got soaked coming out of the L&D  
Em ~ You said you got your PCT letter but did say much more   I hope it was good news
Amanda ~ I hope you are feeling better soon hun   but no   
Free ~ Thanks for the text, was work any better today PS sending you a PM hun  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Shell    That's fab that things are finally happening.  Do you know how long until your next appointment?

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

shelley

glad your appt went okish

OOps i had to feed and walk willow

and have only just logged back on

well i had a letter from pct 

funding has gone thru due to health grounds

as soon as the clinic can fit me in for tx we start prob be july

so long as my bmi is under 30

the walks with willow are obviously productive
my bmi has gone down from 29.4 to 28.8 cant remember last time i had a bmi that size lol it was originally 35

well thats my news!

Em


----------



## Fluffs

Eek, nearly page two!!  

I know I am very overdue a decent set of personals but it's not even 6am and I have a munchkin and his bottle in the other hand/arm so may I be excused?    

 to all - be back later  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

Welcome to the Chitters Elysia Beth

Congratulations Ceri & Dh  

        ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Welcome to the world of chatters 
Elysia Beth  

~Dizzi~​


> CERI'S SWEEPSTAKE
> EDD 1st June 07
> 
> Nicky ~ 6th June (if nat birth ) 6lb 8oz's likkle girl
> 
> Em ~ 3rd June 8lb 7oz
> 
> Fluffs ~ 2nd June 8lb 12oz
> 
> Suzie ~ 4th June 7lb 8oz
> 
> Shezza ~ 1st June 7lb 6oz
> 
> Shellebell ~ 1st June 7lb 9oz
> 
> Dizzi ~ 14th June 6lb 7oz
> 
> *Mandy ~ 30th May 6lb 12oz CLOSEST DATE & WEIGHT*
> 
> Freespirit ~ 9th June 8lb 2oz
> 
> Sue ~ 5th June


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi - how did you get the closest date when you said 14 June??  Shouldn't it have gone to Mandy?  All the rest of us said June, she was the only one to say May!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I dont know what your on about Soo


----------



## AmandaB1971

Wooohoooo! I'm pleased to have won that Sweepstake!   

Congratulations Ceri and DH on the birth of your beautiful daughter.


                                                                                                                     
Amanda xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi squirrel said:


> I dont know what your on about Soo


My mistake Dizzi, I must be having a non-redhead moment!!! 

Soo 

_(damn - should have "quoted" it!!!)_


----------



## freespirit.

Congratulations Ceri and Mr Ceri 
 on the arrival of your  
 precious daughter 
  Elysia Beth  
Welcome to the world little one ​
That is such a lovely nome Ceri


----------



## Shellebell

Just thought I had better pop on and just chat drivel, we were nearly on page 2  

Babysitting tonight and a bit busy tomorrow, so may not get back on over the weekend 

Shelley Xxx

PS Harts ~ I forgot to answer you   Sowweeee  The game is between New York Giants and Miami Dolphins. I have been a Dolphins fan since the 80's when it was 1st televised over here. It's part of their normal season for points etc and they are planning all teams to come over if it goes well. It should do cause the NFLUK site had nearly 3 times more interest for reserving tickets than they thought they would  
I don't think my Dan Marino football shirts fits me anymore thou


----------



## Suzie

evening 

quick post as at work but should be in bed! I have finally had to give in that I am not well  and need to rest! Feel like I have been run over. Joints ache and am exhausted. Stupidly came into work as hate calling in sick! but think tomorrow I am going to take to my PJ's and duvet, hate it get bored  . K being a right royal pain still so that not helping.

Sorry for moan! need slapping with wet fish 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Suzie said:


> Sorry for moan! need slapping with wet fish


I think a  would be nicer than a slap with a wet fish!  Sorry you're not feeling well hun, me neither!  It's [email protected] isn't it! Enjoy your resting day tomorrow, I can't have one as I've got loads to do and will have to go to gym even though I feel like I've died already as have to shift a stone by end of June for NHS cycle! 

Get Well Soon

Amandaxxxxxx


----------



## Harts

*Welcome to the chitter chatters Elysia Beth*

Congratulations Ceri and dh on the arrival of your little girl. Beautiful name. Hope you are all doing well.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

we were nearly on page 2 again!

Mandy and Suzie-- sorry you are both poorly.  I really hope you both get better soon    

Em-- good news about the treatment funding hun!  And well done on the weightloss!  You will have to let me know when you will be in Yorkshire.  We still never had a mini chatter meet!

Shelley-- I bet you are really excited to see the NFL especially since it is your fave team playing.  DO you have a superbowl party every year?  We used to.  DH and I met while we were at uni in the states because he was on the great britain all star team and they came over to play a senior highschool team in wisconsin.  Our uni coach was there and offered him and one other guy a scholarship.  He stopped playing a few years ago though.  Good news on the appt!

Free-- hope work has been a bit better hun.  Any biking this weekend?

A big hello to everybody else and huge    to everyone else.  Don't have much time because we are off to see the in-laws in an hour.  We are going out to dinner with them.  Hopefully there will be some veggie options that are suitable for me at the moment.  Went to my boss's hen night last night.  Only stayed out til 10.15 and food didn't arrive til 10.05!  Luckily I only ordered a starter. It was a moulin rouge theme and I looked a proper [email protected]!  I wore a blonde wig too!

anyway, better go.  Sat in bath robe with dripping wet hair!

lots of love,

hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Ceri i have posted on your thread

but congratulations on your little lady

Shezza how r u doing sweetie hows zak and wiggy 

Harts oh pregnant lady  how r u feeling

Amanda get well soon sweetie i have had the chest inf this week as well its the pits i think i am coming out the other side now



Suzie  coming your way too enjoy your duvet day honey
hope K settles down for you real soon

Dizzi hope that you are having a lovely weekend with BF any JD by chance !

Free how r u doing did u have any joy with the travel insurance

shelley hope the babysitting was ok last night hope u have a good sunday

Fluffs how r u and A well i hope

Frill thinking of u
hows chas and dave

Nicky how r u doing honey
 hope John is home to give lots of cuddles to you

Sue how r u doing

 and  to anyone i missed

Just thought i would pop in for personals and a bit of SD this morning

DH is still snoozing and i am leaving him there and enjoying the peace and quiet
Willows been fed shes been out in the garden but not walkies yet as i fed her and shes gone to sleep so will wait til she wakes

My mum called yesterday, my dads not too well atm hes got pains in his head i said like a headache do u mean she said no its not like a headache he went to bed at 4pm so gotta call soon to check how he is

I had letter yesterday to go bak for my other wisdom teeth out on 31st may but i dont know if i want to go then as its just a week before my colonosopy so would need 2 weeks straight off work and having mouthache as well as bumache isnt appealing to me!

As well dh cant collect me on 31st and think need the colonoscopy more so think will rebook the wisdom teeth

i am getting over the chest inf i lost my voice but thats starting to get better just the sore throat and earache to go not mentioning the cough but feeling lots better than i was thankfully

Back to work tomorrow
need to try and find some trousers tho cos mine are huge!

be back soon
Emxx


----------



## Fluffs

Suzie, if I knew how to do the wet fish thing I would!  Instead am sending you this  Hope you feel better soon.  And you too Mandy  

Harts, how are you feeling      Hope you can find some nice food to eat.  I found that anything with potato and cheese was good in the early days as I completely went off vegetables    

Em, hope you're feeling ok hun  

Shell, how are you?  Have fun babysitting  

Big   to Free, Shezza, Sue, Dizzy, Ceri, Laura, Lou, Nicky, Frill and anyone else I missed        

Back later but someone is grumping!  And FIVE months old today   

Fluffs xxx

PS still waiting for AF    Body is definitely threatening but still no sign, damn hormones    Upping the met to three per day tomorrow so hopefully something will happen soon but any dances much appreciated


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Fluffs ..... a and willow will be birthday buddies!
Willow was 5 months tuesday i celebrate these milestones mad i know but never mind keeps me smiling!

It doesnt seem 5 months since A arrived tho where does time go scary!

bit of a me post i am afraid

i am starting to panic 
i finished af 2 days ago bearing in mind whilst on zoladex i am not supposed to have af  
af was 7 days long cant believe its back again altho the last one was painless didnt even need paracetamol which is a bit shocking for me but this one isnt its horrible 

it feels like my bellys gona fall out either that or i am gonna pull it out

dh just thinks its inconvenient men eh!

hope everyones doing ok 

 to everyone that needs them esp suzie
hope u have had the day off under the duvet!

Emxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I'm Back!



> Dizzi hope that you are having a lovely weekend with BF any JD by chance !


  Only 2 on friday
& on saturday 7 or 8 !!! 
Wow what a great day yesterday, watched the Footie at the bar and was pleased Chelsea won as all my friends were Chelsea supporters! and as I am London born I felt it only right to suport them too 

Then from their we went on to a local pub which had KAROKE NIGHT !!!! 
So Dizzi was















Got in at 1am and had a fried egg sarnie 
Time went so fast  I will post piccys when I get a copy - as I was banned from taking my camera with me 

So I am really tired now having got back in time to do get my "its a knockout" Questions done and host the Quiz!
so I will do personals tommorow 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

afternoon 

Thanks for hugs  feel a little better but not 100% yet! 

Fluffs - little af dance for you           If you need a bigger one just yell 

Mandy- how are you feeling now?

Hugs to Nicky, em and Frill and anyone else who needs one   

at sisters so will be back later 

xx


----------



## Suzie

just a reminder we are playing its a knockout this sunday!! 

xx


----------



## Fluffs

Yeah, yeah Suzie, that's the third reminder            Think I got it now       How are you doing hun?  

Thanks for the dance but think I need a bigger one    Had miniscule amount of spotting (tmi like one wipe) and now it's gone again    No idea what's going on  

 everyone.  Back later but for now A is on the sofa next to me and kicking me really hard as he's wanting attention! 

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Suzie said:


> just a reminder we are playing its a knockout this sunday!!
> 
> xx


I will be there with my pom poms!!!


----------



## Suzie

Fluffs said:


> Yeah, yeah Suzie, that's the third reminder      Think I got it now    How are you doing hun?


  

bigger dance coming up



























































xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi all

Well I am off work for a few days, I have pain in my left shoulder. Managed to get a cancellation at the Dr's  and I am on anti-inflamatories(sp) and have exercises to do. If it doesn't get better I might have to have an injection in it  It's weird it was fine Sat and Sat night, just kept getting worse during Sun, but I also did the food shopping on Sun, so may have been me laying funny on it Sat night and overcompensating when shopping 
Oooo That dance was sooo big I think i caught some of it 

Fluffs ~ I hope the AF dance works








Suzie ~ So it's THIS sunday then   Glad you are feeling a little better hun 
Sue ~ Our ickle cheerleader   
Dizzi ~  So you had a great time then 
Em ~ I hope that  isn't too bad anymore hun 

Love n Hugs to all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Thanks Suzie, lets hope it works    I am a little worried by the stick man with glasses though   should stick men be allowed to do that?      

Shell, rest up hun and take it easy.  Hope you feel better soon    I think there might be a quiz on Sunday


----------



## Suzie

Fluffs said:


> I think there might be a quiz on Sunday


really what this sunday?


----------



## Fluffs

Maybe....I heard rumours......


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning all

Have all the chatters gone into hiding 

Back in a bit, just diddnt want us to fall off the page


----------



## Ceri.

Mornin all! i'm one happy bunny!!!!!!! but feel like  i been run over by a bus though! i dont mind! elysia is bsolutely beautiful, and daddy was up most of the night  last night! (first night at home!) so i've had a lovely lie in! 
will post a bit more later when daddys cuddling! THANKYOU to all of you for your messages   will post a pic later!


love to all xxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Ceri so pleased for you am away in Holland and missed this till today Congrats on your little girl.
Like i said i am still away not sure how long will be away for but am fine and lovong being with dh and NO fmaily hassle at atall great not having a phone they can ring.
Right well will dash off in a library in Heerlan and my next stop is IKEA !!!!!
huge hugs to all
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Ceri.

Here we are ......

Miss Elysia Beth!


----------



## Fluffs

Wow Ceri, she's gorgeous!    How are you coping?  Make sure you take it easy hun     to you and Chris and enjoy every minute - they grow so fast!  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fluffs

chitter chatters,  back soon but off to hang out washing while sun is out    Am celebrating having a new washing line - it's only taken DH 3 months since house move to put it up for me!!    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Thanks Fluffs! Cant even get a look in at the mo! Heard daddy at 4am "hello chicken etc etc" then visitors so, grabbin a few cuddles where i can!
She's so good though.... so far!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Awwww Ceri she's absolutely gorgeous you must be sooooo proud of her! Well done hun!

Axxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to say

Ceri

shes absolutely gorgeous 

   

Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Lou!  Glad that you are having a great time!!!!  I will warn you about Ikea - money seems to disappear out of my pocket when I go there, don't quite know why   It is a known fact that Ikea NL is cheeper than Ikea UK.  A friend asked Ikea why and they just said that the English are prepared to pay more!!!   Remember - don't hurry back!!!  

Ceri - your baby is absolutely the more adorable!  Soooooo cute!  You must be so proud of her.  Congratulations again!  

Fluffs - congratulations on your new washing line!!  

Not much going on here, had Dutch lesson this morning, and went to chat to a class of students learning English this afternoon.  I have done this a few times with various groups of students and I find it really enjoyable and interesting to do.  I was also fed very well with lunch before class started and with cake in the break!  I also got a dog door stop and candle for my trouble!  Not a bad deal for doing something I enjoy!

Hugs to all!!!!

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

Oh my goodness , i'm sat here with tears in my eyes Ceri , your daughter Elysia Beth is adorable  total scrummy   you must be soooooooo proud   enjoy and be happy sweetheart  

Just had to reply to that post, but otherwise doing a Shezza tonight 

Big   for everyone 

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

evening 

Ceri - she is absolutely scrummy  Fab  welcome chitter chatter bubbs 

My laptop charger ( new! one ) blew up in my hand last night ! So am without it until I get it sorted  so using work pc and drews laptop when he is at home! 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Shellebell

Hi all

Well my shoulder is a little better so the Dr's tablets are working. Why is it the Dr give you a load of drivle when you are there  I have just looked up my symptoms and it looks like I have, and Dr is treating me for, frozen shoulder. I must admit thou that I pretty much zoned out when he said if it doesn't get any better then I might need an injection in it   so he could of said that I did have whats commonly called a frozen shoulder   

Ceri ~ Bubbs is absolutely scrumaroonie  
Suzie ~ Do you have that effect to everything electrical  There is a word for that kind of Phenomenon   
Sue ~ I love getting perks like cake and I know EXCATLY what you mean about money dissapearing in Ikea  
Lou ~ Glad you are enjoying the break away from the family, as much as we love you don't hurry back   

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am at work hense the late night posting, (1st of 2 nights shifts yuk!)

Ceri what a beautiful picture of your daughter  I will update our list next 

Suzie  at your charger blowing up! I think your dance rubbed off on me too as Ive got dreadfull backache and had cramps this afternoon!

Free hun How are you getting on these days  any more service users stressing you out 

Shelle Sorry to hear about your poorly shoulder hun 

Fluffs Guess I will see you on sunday in the chat room then if theres a quiz on 

Emily hows you hun?

Harts any news from you 

Nicky guess your pretty busy too, I hope your Ok hun  

Sue I like the picture change I take it your a redhead 

LouF Glad you Ok hun I got the Pm and will text you asap - look up pobbys posts or search FF too as I know Pobbys FSH went down (Ive not had mine tested in a while)

Amanda is your infection better yet  are you feeling any better?
thanks for the PM as you can see I am OK.

Shezza Wishing you lots of     hows Wiggy & stinkypants

Frill & Laura - Where/Why are you hiding 

Moi 
Not so good but better than I was 
Dh and I had a "big talk" yesterday and the emotions Ive held in a week were released so lots of  
A good friend whos also on FF hense why no names is expecting after one month of clomid - there was worry it was eptopic, but mondays scan confimed all was good.
My SIL is due her baby (and ignoring me) and another work mate is expecting too - so Ive felt a bit fragile, my mums moving away and rubs me up the wrong way, & I was also unable to talk with my best mate in London so a build up of emotions consumed me 
Anyway after a good sob & chat I am feeling stronger tho I keep feeling selfish for wanting TLC atm  I guess the  is on her way finally and shes making things worse.

What more is there to say, 
We all have [email protected] times, somehow we pull through, tho its _Only_ with my DH & friends on FF I am able to see a light at the end of this particular tunnel

*I will sign off with a happier note*

























~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!!  

Suzie – I hope you get your charger sorted out soon.  It should be covered under guarantee if it is new.    Is your hand ok?

Shellebell – I hope your shoulder gets better soon.  

Yes, Dizzi – I am a redhead and proud of it!!!  Sending you lots of comforting hugs.  On this journey we all have our ups and downs, our good days and our bad days - we are here if you ever need to talk – ok?  (ps – you can end on a happy note any time you want -  )

Not much going on here - had a Dutch lesson this morning, the teacher has given us homework of reading a book in Dutch and telling the class about it - by next week!   A month would be more realistic!  The weather is lovely so I might sit outside and read.  She is trying to get some of our courses extended until Christmas, which is good for me because hopefully I will be able to see a specialist before then and the future will be a bit more clearer.

Hope everyone else is ok  

Sue


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Ceri-- AWWW she is absolutely beautiful.  Hope you are managing to get some time with her!  How are you feeling?

Shezza-- How are you doing hun?  Can't believe you are due in just over two weeks    Thinking of you and Zak and Wiggy

Dizzi--Hope work wasn't too hard last night sweetie.  Sorry that you have had such a hard time lately.  Thinking of you   

Amanda-- how are you feeling now? Better, I hope.

Suzie-- Are you feeling better?  How is K doing?  Hope you get the laptop sorted soon

Nicky-- THinking of you and dh  

Shelley- how is your shoulder doing?  Hope you are okay

Sue-- one week!  I hope it is a picture book!  Hope you are enjoying the weather.  It is quite nice here today too. Makes a change with it being my day off!

Free- how many days til you go now?  You must be getting excited.  Hope you are okay hun

Em-- how are you doing hun?  How is Willow?  My two dogs are sunbathing at the moment

Lou-- Glad you are having a great time with dh. What you looking for at IKEA? Anything special or are you like me and you go in there and come out with about 10 things that weren't on the list?

Frill- how are you doing hun?

Fluffs-- How are you doing? Hope you are not spending the whole day doing washing.  Hope A is okay

Sorry if I missed anyone.  Brain a bit mushy atm.  I am doing okay.  Impatiently counting down to June 5th when I have my scan.  Have decided that I no longer like apples, chocolate chip biscuits   or minstrels  

Well, better go do some tidying up(although the lawn chairs are calling my name!)

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Girls

Well I went back to work today. Shoulder is easing off a bit.

Dizzi ~ Loads of   babe. I seem to have about 1001 girls pg round me at the mo   I have copied and sent those 2 pics to my gay best friend, his 2 most favourite things  
Sue ~ Good luck with your homework, if you know some words just make up the blanks  

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

PS I am addicted to fertility related fiction books, thanks to my raffle prize that the meet and Dizzi. I have read pink for a girl, baby roulette, hollow heart and stork somethingorother. Have any of you got any other suggestions pplleeaassee


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Sorry been a bit quiet but still really suffering with my bad chest.  Anti-biotics have finished now so think I'll go back to docs tomorrow, flaming typical when I'm monitoring for FET too!   Last thing I want is steroids for asthma or more anti-b's this close to my little snowbabies being thawed!    Also Teddy (my dog) is poorly this week he had to have an emergency vet appt yesterday with terrible sickness and trots!   We're a poorly and miserable household! 

Sorry for the me post, I can't do personals I've got a headache too -sorry!   I'm thinking of you all though  even though I've not posted much.  

Amanda xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Amanda  hope Teddy is soon better too,  for your snowbabies thawing perfectly 

Shelle  have you seen the link at the top of the page called *good books *

 may be some more there 
also I just spotted this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91791.0

I am reading one from I got from Free, cant think of the name will post it this afternoon.
Glad your shoulder is a little better dont overdo it at work 

Sue reading a book in dutch in a week! argh can you not find a copy of the book in english to read 


Harts great to see you posting - ive updated our list  not long tillthey scan you hun   

 to all the chatters

Well I am at work, slept too well today diddn't wake till 5pm !
no sign of the  still,
not much to report here, feeling more in control, thank you all for the 

back in the daylight

~Dizzi~


----------



## Fluffs

Dizzi and all you other chitter chatterers    Sorry, I am being a bad chatterer at the mo and am long overdue with some personals but there just never seems enough hours in the day    Will try later, I promise    

Still no AF here either    Keep dancing girls (or not if it's gonna mean some more   chitter chatter news  )

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Just saving us from page 2! We were just about to venture there (very bottom of page one)

I will try to get back on later.  Laptop about to die so needs to be charged.

love
hartsxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

evening 

quick post to say  and love to all as using works pc 

xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Heeeellllllooooooooooooo?  Anyone home?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Noooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Fluffs




----------



## Fluffs

we should have trademarked 'chitter chatter' as lots of other threads are using it in their titles now and it's   me!!!  

How is everyone?  Are we playing hide and seek?    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

BOO!!!!


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya everyone. just a quickie form me with an update. Unfortunately me and Elysia had to go back to hosp. We came out on monday after 3 nights in after the c section, (she was quite jaundiced) then the midwife visited at home on wed and decided to do another heel test to check her levels. We both got admitted again the same day, was quite upsetting as she had to put a mask on and stay under the photolight (UV) for 24 hours, they still didnt like the look of her colouring yesterday so we had to stay another night, her blood was checked again this morning and has dropped significantly, thank god. Apparently it is quite common but it was upsetting none the less. Anyway we're both back home again now and daddys feeding Elysia. We're doing part bottle and breast feeding, so daddy gets to help out too.


Will read up on all your news in a mo...... for now though hope your all okay.
Love to all XXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ceri  I am glad they have sorted Elysia's jaundice - I understand how upsetting it must have been to be back in hospital so soon  I like the idea of half n half (bottle/breast)  night time feeds on daddy then 

Fluffs


> I am being a bad chatterer at the mo


 Ermm NO  your posting loads!
so dont feel bad ok as to the trademark *'chitter chatter' * where else has it in the title 

Harts thanks for the page save hun!

Suzie hows work & K 

Sue how you doing <in joey voice> have you read your book yet 

Shelle the book I am reading is "the baby void" by Judith Uyterlinde and Ive not long finished "one Life" by Rebecca Frayn.

Back later Chatters DH home & Tea ready!

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All! 

Thought I'd better get my  into gear and do some personals! 

Em  - How are you hun? Are you feeling any better? 
Shezza - Not long til you meet Wiggy now hun   Hope things are ok. 
Dizzi - They're pooey shifts you've got this weekend aren't they?  Try not to work too hard hun. 
Suzie - What you up to hun? I bet you're out drinking tonight!  Have a nice bank holiday weekend.








Ceri - Sorry to hear you've been back in hospital hun, glad to hear you're both feeling better now though.
Shellebell - How's the shoulder hun?
Nicky - How are you? Are you recovering from your treatment hun? 
Free - How's you hun? All set for your trip?








 for everyone I've missed, Harts, Fluffs, Frill, Sue 

Well been for monitoring scan today for FET all looking good although the irony is at this point in time I have more follicles that I had whilst doing IVF on stimms!!!  how bizarre is that?? I'm going back on Monday for more monitoring and expect the big thaw to be thurs/fri or sat next week. DH has knocked down the other side of the back of the house this afternoon and is going to be very busy over the bank holiday re-building it. My Chest isn't any better but think its asthma not infection now and I've not been back to Docs cos I don't want steroids this near to ET so I've just been increasing inhalers and trying to alleviate the discomfort that way, could be going to need to get seen soon though as have very bad pain in my back where my lungs are which isn't so good.







Good news though is that Teddy is better so no more clearing up ten tons of dog sick every morning thankfully! He's a happy dog again now!









Night night all.... I'll report in for SD over the weekend, cos I'll be around while DH is working on the house.









Axxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!!  

Ceri, I am so sorry to hear that Elysia has been back in hospital.  I am glad she is better and back at home – give her a big hug and kiss from me.

Yes, finished my book and SHOULD be helping hubby in the loft today.  I hope we can get all the filling in done this weekend, as well as the sanding and then I can paint it next week while hubby is at work.  We should be putting the floor down next weekend (if he can get the electrics/internet/phone sorted out)!  Nearly there!

Found out why I haven’t got many friends in the street – the bossy nosy neighbour has told people that I refused to shake her and her daughter’s hand when I first met them – which is a total and absolute lie.  Grrrrr!   Racist witch!  Sorry – needed to vent to someone!  Trying to rise above it and not let her get to me.  

Shezza – I hope everything is going ok!  

Great news about your follicles Amanda!  I will have everything crossed for you for next week.  Hope you feel better soon and you get your house rebuilt!  

Shellebell – how is your shoulder?

Hope you are feeling better Dizzi – sending you lots of hugs!

Don’t worry Harts – 5th June will soon be here!!!

Better go and pretend that I am helping hubby in the loft!!!  

Take care all - love and hugs

Sue xxxx


----------



## Suzie

just a quick post as drew let me use his laptop for 5 mins 

TEAM CHITTERS IT'S A KNOCKOUT! TONIGHT! 

As i am laptopless! I am going into work to use pc there  

Ceri  - glad you are both ok and back home now !

 and love to all

suzie xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Tonight  Thought it was tomorrow?

Sue


----------



## Suzie

sorry meant tomorrow


----------



## Wraakgodin

Aaah - the anticipation getting to you Suzie??


----------



## AmandaB1971

Wraakgodin said:


> Aaah - the anticipation getting to you Suzie??


More like it's the  getting to her from last night     Only joking Suzie! 

Axxx


----------



## Suzie

Oi cheeky


----------



## AmandaB1971

Ax


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening All
I am just in from work - Sat in My Pjs now - Shattered,
sending DH out for a takeaway (Indian) then we are going to sit and watch a film before having an early night -
So I am Whizzing through my boards.

Dh just came in feeling Lightheaded and dizzy & sweating - turns out the silly begger hasnt eaten since this morning  SO ive just had stern words!! and given him some sweeties ( new ones,Mars planets Ive got some too - first bag ever - yummy!)
As I think he's dropped his blood sugar to low by eating nothing (hes not diabetic)

I hope everyone has a lovely bank holiday whatever they are doing - I hope the sun shines on you 
just think of me working my  off 

Back to normality tuesday  so do some personals then

To those who asked - yes I am feeling better - just still feel v emotional when I think of G  
so still need to work on that one - I am thinking "open Letter"
Still no AF (Ticker on profile now) 

See you tommorow Evening straight from Work for "Its A Knockout" all welcome to support the teams 
~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Dizzi

Try not to wory too hard hun and enjoy your Indian.









Here's an AF Dance for you














































































































Axxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Just a quick post from me. shoulder is better but the drugs are knocking me out a bit. also not helping my tummy   I am supposed to take 3 a day, but have been naughty and cut it down to 2 a day and I seem better all round  

Dizzi ~ Loads of   coming your way hun 
Ceri ~ Glad you and Elysia are back home. Both of my eldest nieces were jaundiced, 24 and 22 years later there haven't been any problems, unless going out of a weekend and calling your aunt or 2nd cousins at 4 oclock in the morning was a problem that stemed from the jaundice    

See you tomorrow evening as I think there was something going on in the chat room   

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Morning girls    Can't stop as have guests but just wanted to say SUZIE, I haven't forgotten    WIll be back on line for this evening!!  

 to everyone

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

I hope everyone is enjoying the bank hol weekend.  I am working unfortunately.  I drew the short straw-- we have to do one in four w/e and when it is bank hol, the person who's w/e it is does that too.  But not too bad cuz get full days off in lieu and w/e shifts are only 6 hours on sat and 4 on sun and bank hol (and get 3 full 8 and a half hour shifts for doing them).  Sorry am rambling.  Anxiously waiting for dh to get back with my McDonalds pancakes and hashbrowns!  So naughty but so nice!

Ceri-- glad that both you and Elysia are back home. It must have been quite a fright. Thinking of you both.  

Fluffs- a bit early for guests.  Did they stay the night?  Hope you are all okay

Amanda-- Hope you are feeling a bit better today.  I hope dh is pampering you and not expecting you to help with the work.  Are you having a natural FET or a medicated?

Suzie-- Hope you get the laptop sorted out soon hun.  Are you feeling better now?

Em- how are you sweetie?  How is Willow?

Dizzi--  hope work goes quick for you hun.  Did you enjoy your takeaway?

Sue-- wow, was the book any good?  Can't believe your neighbour.  Hope you get things sorted out soon.  If not, let us know and we can all come over and sort her out  

Free- how are you hunni?  Are you going to be biking this w/e?

Shezza-- hope you are okay.  How is Zak doing?

Nicky-- thinking of you and dh.  Hope you are both okay.

Frill- hope you are not working too hard.  how are you hun

Shelley-- hope your shoulder is feeling even better.  

A BIG HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE! GOT TO GO. THE PANCAKES HAVE ARRIVED. YUM!

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Harts 

It's a natural FET hun.  I was feeling really positive about it til I did some reading on FET Board and discovered there can be allsorts of reasons why they cancel not just failed thaw. I hadn't realised that if your bloods aren't right etc they can shelve it they haven't mentioned that.  Still I'm just a worrier so I need to get a grip and think positively until told otherwise! 

In answer to your other question, DH is NOT pampering and YES I am helping with the work!   I don't mind though cos it's a short timescale with the house being insecure without the windows.

Enjoy your McDonalds hun I am sooooo jealous!

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Suzie

quick post as am at work! but GO CHITTERS   (sue do you have your cheerleader outfit ready?  ) 

Mandy -  just look at the gorgeous Jessica to see that FET can and does work 

Love to all
suzie xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Suzie said:


> Mandy -  just look at the gorgeous Jessica to see that FET can and does work


I didn't realise Jessica was a FET and she's absolutely perfect!  Perhaps I could have a Jessica then?!  I know they work, I just unnerved myself!  I've had a policy of not joining a cycle buddies thread or doing a diary or anything this time, so I don't wind myself up!  I'm just trying to keep to my routine as much as I can... I need to try it this way this time as last time I struggled so much afterwards. 

Axxx


----------



## Ceri.

Just a quickie to say good luck to the chitters tonight on its a knock out!

I'm still reading up on the posts.... 
We're ok here, Elysia's asleep at the mo, due a feed any time. midwifes been this morning, she's back to her birth weight already! Gonna make a quick brew to dunk my choccie biccies in before she wakes up!
Lotsa love to you all. Hugs and   to those that need them.

Will be rooting for you tonight!


----------



## danlau

Good afternoon ladies,

Sorry to have been away for sooooooo long .... I seem to have missed so much haven't I  

Had a nightmare few weeks to be honest ..... We have been in our new house for just a year and as u do when u move ...you tell all those of importance your new address etc etc ...one of which being Barts ...so anyway we have 5 frosties which we have to pay each yr for storage so seeing as DP and I  had been almost a yr in this house I thought it strange that we hadnt had the bill for 2006 storage ... DP called barts and enquired only to be told the bill was sent out months and months ago but to our OLD !!!! address ... we were horrified and worried, were our frosties ok and safe or had they been destroyed as no storage payment for last year was made, it was terrible but after getting through on the phone we were told all was ok and nothing could be done without consent regardless of whether payment had or had not been paid ..... I was so annoyed though as they confirmed with us the date we informed them of our new address so couldn't give any explanation as to why the bill was sent elsewhere ...on top of that though we recieved a new bill and included in the letter was a consent form for detroying embryos !! what if some cruel person at our old address had opened it and signed it.

Barts though have assured us that all is safe so the stress is less ... although they didn't hesitate sending in 2 new invoices one for 2006-2007 & one for 2007-2008 storage both to be paid in full within 28 days.

Other than that I'm tip top  

I hope everybody is ok and thanx to all that wondered after me .... its so lovely to have u guys that care    I won't even attempt personals as soooo much has happened to everyone but I will say GOOD LUCK TEAM CHITTERS & WAHOOOOOO    Ceri xxxxx

xxx Love Laura xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

What time is the quiz tonight guys? If I get time I'll pop in to offer my support 

Love to all hope your all OK

x x x


----------



## Suzie

Its half eight start i think nicky 

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Cool as long as I remember I'll pop along 

x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Goodluck

for the Quiz Girls!

Amanda xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
Sorry i haven't been very good at posting recently 
Well what a wet and windy day its been here  and for the majority of the country i think ( unless your one of the very lucky ones ) so no biking for me this weekend . I find the weather very ironic , as i have bank holiday off work - the first one in ages , and this is the weather we get - ho hum  Anyway yesterday i went to the hairdressers for a nice pamper , cut colour and blow dry  I was well ready for it !! Also i went to visist my poorly cousin in hospital . Today i have done loads of housework , cleaned the house top to bottom , washed my net cutrains , cleaned my windows , done the ironing - now having a glass of vine and feelin a bit tired  Have suggested to DH an Indian is in order  
Last week we had our Chicago tests done , they took 10 viles of blood from each of us  had to give em the classic line of ' 10 viles ?! Thats very nearly an arm full'    Gotta try and put it out of my mind now ( yeah right  ) untill our next review on the 5th July . Were focusing on our holidays 13 sleeps till we get on the big bird 

I hope you are all doing ok , special huggles to ..............

Dizzi   because i know you need them - hunni you know where i am if you need a chat at all 

Ceri   and baby E So sorry to hear you had to go back to hospital , i hope you are ok now 

Shezza Not long untill Wiggy will be here , I hope you are doing ok hun 

Nicky How are you and DH doing hunni  Are you able to focus on anything at the moment ? a holiday ? a weekend away ? Have you booked your review ? 

Laura  What a horrible scare for you , I'm glad your frosties are safe 

Mandy I've been thinking about you today , we had the bike racing on and i kept seeing the Bennents insureance , and thinking 'i wonder if thats Mandy  ' Sweetheart , one of my FF buddies has just got a BFP with a natural FET , so you gotta be    

ShellebellNice to get your tx - you got me pondering now   I hope you are doing ok hunni   
Huuuuuuge love and huggles to everyone else .......... Now then did someone say something was happenin tonight 

*Go Team Chitter Chatters* 
         ​
Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shezza

Another apologetic chitterer here! Sorry I haven't been posting, things have been horrible here. 

Zak is fine though, thankfully!! He is at least one of the sanest things in my life right now  

Me & Nay, hmmmmmmmmmmmmm for now it's a no comment, things got really good then took a terrible nose dive and we are back to square one, well, in my opinion, further back than square one!! 

I really don't have the energy to do personals but I PROMISE I will and soon, but I do hope you are all well and looking after yourselves  for everyone that needs them!! I think of you all often.

Yes, Wiggy is due in less than 2 weeks  but I am looking forward to it though!! If not a tad scared about the birth as hoping and wishing I don't have to go down the emergency c-section route again! 

I will be quizzing with ya later ladies, thanks to all of you who come to cheers us on too  

Will be back real soon I promise!!

Loads of love always

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Well done team chitters


----------



## Shellebell

Spookey, As I am posting 'Simply the best' has come on the radio !!


----------



## Fluffs




----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi all
I had  in my eyes reading todays batch of posts from you all - I know it may sound Daft - but I think about and worry about each & every one of ya, so its lovely to see you all post, so many of us have real *wonderful/busy/crap/sad/mad/scary lives atm (*delete as approriate)

But comming on here and reading each other genuine concerns for each other is heartwarming  

I have just tommorow to work - then I will do proper personals to you all tuesday, as right now my inbox has 20 unread messages, and I need my bed!

~Dizzi~
*Ps * 
  

Chitter Chatters ​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

OMG, Damn! I forgot, I should of asked one of you to send me a PM  Sorry but by the looks of the messages you all did well  Well done 

I haven't been doing so well lately but haven't had time to post much at all due to work etc. I thought I was getting over the bfn but things keep sending me back over again  
We haven't yet booked a follow up appointment, I think once we do and have a chat with the con I will feel better, Just feeling so confused at the mo and not sure what to do re future treatment. 

Hopefully now things are calming down a little again I will have the energy to post more again (until I get to work Tuesday anyway  ) 

I am thinking of you all though  &  's to those that need them and well those that don't aswel 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Nicky and shezza ....       

Team chitters...    well done!!! knew you'd do it!!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Well done on tonights quiz

Sorry i havent been posting but have a few personal issues to deal with just atm

My dad is poorly, he has an urgent referral to the hospital, hes had prostate cancer twice and they now fear its travelled to his bowel, so am really tied up with that atm

It was also 3 months today since my beautiful Bouncer died

and just to top it off having a few endo related probs

so altho i am not posting, i am reading and thinking of you all

My laptop is poorly so had to go back to the manufacturers and sitting on this chair isnt the most comfortable place

thinking of you all

       esp to amanda

Love Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congratulations Ladies!!  You did brilliantly last night!!!!  (but you couldn’t have done it without me –  )

Glad you are feeling better Dizzi – sending you big hugs. Thanks to you and your friends for getting me addicted to Sims!!!   

More get well hugs for Shellebell  

Hi Fluffy Bunny!!!!  

Amanda – Good Luck!!!   

Ceri – glad to hear that Elysia is doing well.  Must be such a relief for you.

Lou – haven’t forgotten you – hope you are having a great time!

It is tempting Harts – but I think we might get into trouble if we “sort out” the neighbour!  I am just going to rise above it and hopefully through being nice to other neighbours they will see that we aren’t nasty people - I don't care what she thinks!  She spies on us, she told one of the other neighbours that my DH walks round the house nearly naked, DH told them to tell her that he walks round totally naked!    I think she is now p’ed off because we keep all curtains closed that side of the house so she can’t spy (not that we have them open when DH is naked, so God knows how she knows) – because it gives me the creeps.  Book was good, just have to write down the main storyline before I forget it!  Hope everything is ok with you!   

Nicky – sending you hugs!  

danlau – we missed you!!!  What a horrible thing to happen to you, and what a stressful experience.  It was a good thing that DH phone them.  I am glad that the little frosties are safe and well.  To think that some idiots [email protected] admin could have meant disaster for you.   

You sound like you are busy Freespirit!  Good luck with the test results!  Yes, the classic Hancock line, I remember it well!   

Shezza – hope everything is going well!  Not long now!  Giving you a big hug and I hope things settle down for you with Nay (one way or the other), stress is one thing you don’t need right now.   

Heffalump – sending you lots of hugs, I hope your Dad is ok.  No probs with you not posting, you have more important things to worry about.  Just take care and we are here if you need us.   

Lots of love and hugs to you all (and anyone I have forgotten!!!)

Sue xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Well done team 
Chitter Chatters  
   ​
Simply the best sounds an appropriate soundtrack to me 

Well it's  again  I know we need the rain , but why can't we have it every other day in between 2am - 4am  

Shezza , come here and let me give you another huggle sweetie  I'm sorry to hear things have took a dip to the worst again  , sending you strong  that things will somehow improve .

Sue , How come there are lots of little squares in your post ? , very strange  I don't think it's Dutch pronunciation marks either 

Emily ,  's for you too sweetie , you _allways _ seem to have a lot to be having to deal with .

Nicky  ,  give yourself time to greive hunni , a BFN is so hard to learn to live with and it _does_ take time 

Dizzi , I hope your day at work goes smoothly and quickly  . Heres my best AF dance for you 
[fly]         [/fly]
Hope that helps , its my best effort , but i know it dosent compare to those dancing men someone found not long back 

Harts ,  you  lady  your scan date will soon be here 

Olive , How are you ? How are you doing with K ? I hope you are going on ok 

Frill , Missis , wheres your post hunni ? Hope i don't need to come and kick your  .............. love ya really 

If anyone hasn't got the rain and is doing something exciting i think they ought to share it with us 

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

morning 

well done team chitters!  the final is next week! 

Its still raining here  but am at work until one! so as long as it clears up by then thats ok 

hope you are all having a good bank holiday 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Chitters

It's not raining here!  which is good news as we still have no back on our house!  DH is still laying bricks under a tarpaulin so rain doesn't stop work!  I've been to Care and was back my 9.45 how quiet were the roads as it's a bank holiday?!  It was great!  Going again on Wednesday and the big thaw is looking like Fri/Sat or Sun.  for Sat or Sun so DH doesn't need time off work.

Free - I'm sorry you can't get out on your bike hun, it shouldn't be allowed to rain during daylight hours! 

Suzie - What you doin at work hun?  That's a bit poo on a bank holiday isn't it? 

Dizzi - By the time your read this, your run of bad shifts will be over!  Hope you're still on the up hun and starting to feel a bit better.

Shezza - I'm thinking of you hun 

Sue - I bet you wish you joined team chitters and not sex braniacs don't ya? 

To everyone else a great big  and  I think I'd better take Teddy for a walk now as he's not smelling too good!!  

Ttfn

Amanda xxxx


----------



## danlau

Hi Ladies,

Well done team chitters ..... knew u could do it !!!      

Free ~ I agree ...blinking rain eh ? its pouring down here so even going from the car to the shops would give me a soaking 

Shezza ~   for u hun xxx thinking of u xxx

Dizzi ~ Thinking of u stuck at work 'ahhhhh poooeeeeyyyy' is what I say to working on bank holidays ... hope u get home at a good hour, have a soak in the tub, some scooby snacks and relaxxxxxx for the evening 

Nicky ~ Sorry to hear things have been crappy lately ...sending some   ... take one day at a time sweetie, we're here no matter what ok.

Em ~ Thinking of u hun x  

Sue ~ Was u on cheerleader duty for last nights quiz then ... if so was it all the shaking of your pom poms that put off the other team   

Suzie ~ Well done for last night ... I assume that trigger finger of yours was in full working order  

Amanda ~ Hope the rain keeps away till you have four sides to your house ... is hubby a dab hand at being a brickie ? Good luck chicky for the wkend xxxx 

Hope anyone ive missed is tiptop xxx glad to be back coz I missed ya all xxx Laura


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I feel like I have a hangover today but I can't drink on these tablets. I wouldn't mind feeling like this if I had the fun of the   I think I slept soooo heavy last night It has taken me all day to wake up  The only thing i have done is enough ironing to cover most of the week at work 

Free ~ It's good to see you posting again hun  I will keep you in suspense with your parcel thou 
Em ~ I hope you are feeling better soon  and loads of  for your Dad
Dizzi ~ You soppy tart  Just click your heels at work today and say 'theres no place like home'








Amanda ~ I hope you get ALL your walls back soon without any mishaps. Are you feeling any better with your chest?  
Suzie ~ I hope it wasn't too hectic at work today
Nicky ~ take care hun and you know where we are if you need us 
Sue ~ Thanks for the  hun 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon, just checking in for SD!

Shellebell - Yes I think my chest is feeling a bit better hun, thanks for asking     At you calling Dizzi a soppy tart!   I like her new red shoes though they're v nice! 

Laura - Yes DH is a dab hand at anything he does!   One of those smart-  that make you jealous!   We still don't have four walls yet though although he's up to row 9 of 12 rows of bricks!  Windows will go in tomorrow.  Luckily we're off til wednesday which is a relief!

Right better go and make the workforce a brew!

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Harts

Morning girls

I hope everyone had a nice bank hol weekend (well except for those like me who were stuck at work!)

Mandy-- glad the chest is better.  Lots of     coming your way for the weekend.  How old are your embies?  I have been lurking on loads of boards and there seems to be a lot of FET pgs (me included except mine was medicated).

Shezza-- thinking of you and Zak, oh and of course baby Wiggy.  Hope things get better for you soon hun  

Shelley-- I used to be on some tablets that made me feel hungover all the time.  Annoying isn't it.  Noticed your ticker.  It made me smile. Hope you are okay

EM- awww hun.  I can't believe how much [email protected] is thrown your way.  You are so strong, it is amazing.  I really hope your dad is okay and that you feel better soon   

Dizzi-- I hope work was okay.  How many days do you have off now?  Aww, bless you regarding your post hun.  We all care about you too

Free- wow, not long at all until you are in my neck of the woods!  It will do you a world of good and the exchange rate is still quite good too

Suzie-- I hope your day at work wasn't too bad.  Hope K is behaving himself.

Nicky- thinking of you hun    

Laura- Glad the frosties are all okay. You must have been so worried.  The power at our clinic was out for an entire day (it was on the news!) and I was freaking out so much. DH phoned them and they said they were on a back-up generator. Luckily.

Sue-- she spies on you   That is disgusting!  Maybe you should get some of those large cutouts that they have to advertise films or sometimes they are just of film characters. Maybe you can get a lot of male ones with hardly any clothes on, just to see her reaction and to catch her out!
oh no, laptop battery about to run out.  Will try to come back later to do more personals. I hope everyone else is okay.  Off to York today shopping.  I love that city.  It is probably one of my fave cities in England.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning, reporting in for SD. Not back at work til tomorrow so lurking around "helping" DH with his building work! 

Harts  - my Frosties are 3 days old hun, they were 1x 8 cell grade 1 and 1x 6 cell grade 1/2

I hope the fact it's quiet on here means you're all enjoying the bank holiday weekend, not like me sat here watching a very slow wall being built!  At least it's  today!

Ttfn

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters!

Amanda sending lots of        to you sweetie for the FET

harts hope u r doing ok, not long until the scan       

Dizzi hope ur doing ok honey 

Shezza how r u sweetie hugs to u zak and wiggy not long now

Free how r u doing sweetie not long now til ur trip did u sort some insurance 

shelley how r u doing sweetie

Suzie hope u and k are doing ok hows drew

Laura sorry to hear about the stress u have had re the frosties
hows lil one

frill how r u doing sweetie u have gone quiet

ceri hope u and elysia are doing ok

nicky thinking of u hope ur doing okish 

Sue how r u

Lou hope ur enjoying ur time with al and ur having better weather than us

hugs to anyone i missed

i have had a pretty chilled out weekend just me and willow as dh has been working all weekend
so just been me and willow very nice
had a couple of early nights 
is dads appt on monday so 6 more sleeps!

take care everyone be back soon!
Em


----------



## Ceri.

Afternoon all.....

Hope youre all okay, sorry for no personals but brain is a bit mushy! 
Everythings okay here, visitors aren't as frequent now so can get stuff done! Suns trying to come out here (finally) so hopefully Elysia can go for her first jaunt in the pram. Not being able to drive is doing my head in a bit, will feel it more when chris goes back to work on monday i think. The building works still going on too, albeit very very slowly. Will have to kick some butt this week, shouldve been finished by now. The porch needs windows and doors in yet and the garage needs a roof and doors putting in. 
Well i know theres a few of my chitter chums that need plenty of cuddles... so..... here they are, the big squeezable type! 
               and a big  too.

Gonna pop off now for a bit. Take care all of ya, XXXXXX


----------



## Suzie

quick post as off out in a few mins (well hopefully if drew gets his butt into gear !  )

things ok as ok is here!  stressed, feel poo! K being not good to me as usual etc etc  Fun ! 

sorry havent had time to catch up but will try when i get in later

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Awww Ceri you must be desperate to take her out in the pram for first time, I can imagine how proud you will be!  

Suzie - I can't say anything you don't know about K's behaviour towards you and the fact that it's purely a gender thing and not personal towards you, I know that doesn't make it any easier to live with though hun and I really do feel for you as this has been going on a long time now. 

Take Care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Well i didn't go to work today , waiting for the ol   to arrive and generally feeling huge , achey , sick , down and out of sorts ......
Decided to mooch round on FF for a while , and just learnt of the devistating news that one of my FF buddies went for a scan today and there was no heartbeat   I feel really gutted   why do such things happen   this lady deserved it so much   life is just so   unfair sometimes ......... 

Sorry for the gloom


----------



## AmandaB1971

Free Hun, sorry you're feeling so [email protected] and I'm sorry for your friend too.  IF is so unfair sometimes isn't it. 

Here's a big  to help you through your day.

Amanda xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning!

This daily horoscope just came into my inbox!just as I was shutting everything down!



> Your mental and emotional pictures of things should be in agreement, helping you to develop a clear understanding of all sides of the issues, This is a great time for you to rationally analyze your emotions to help you understand why you are feeling the way you do. By applying intellectual understanding to the situation, you can learn how to harness your emotions much more effectively. Don't let this day slip by without spending a little time reflecting on this subject


That should help me sleep! 
I will be a better CC later 

 to All

*~Dizzi~*
PS 
SIL has gone in to hospital to be started off FIL told me earlier this evening  
Ive had no contact from her 
it's so sad I find it really hard as I take her lack of communication personaly . . . . I wonder if I will get the promised text/phonecall when baby arrives


----------



## danlau

Morning ! 

Dizzi ~ Hope u get some luvverlly sleep x   coming your way, does SIL usually communicate well or is it lack of because she's preggers ?? 

Harts ~ Did u have a good day shopping ? whatcha get then ...anything nice ?? nosey cow aren't I    

Em ~ Sounds like u had a nice relaxed weekend ... shame the weather wasn't nice, I bet Willow would have loved a nice day at the park running u ragg'ed with a ball   ... Maddie is in to everything as usual, she's getting a bit more confident walking when  I hold her hand but is yet to let go and take those first steps alone.

Ceri ~ Did the weather stay nice for you, how was you jaunt ??

Suzie ~ Don't know the ins and outs with K but figured a   is in order xx

Free ~ Sorry u were feeling sad yesterday x hope today treats u better    

Amanda ~          ...a sunshine dance for good weather for you so your house can get finished !!   

XX ttfn Laura XX


----------



## Ceri.

Afternoon chitters, hope youre all in fine fettle?
Just been really naughty! not sposed to drive for 6 weeks but bugger it been out for a drive in the car whilst dh was out! Only went for a 5 minute drive with bubs. Was slowly cracking up being stuck indoors, raining so cant go for a cruise with the pram either. Dh has just come back and the builders have snitched on me!  Never mind.

Heres another daily dose of          
for all my chitter friends. Thinking of you all, hoping you have a better day.


----------



## Suzie

hiya chitters 

Just popping by to say  to all 

Free -  hunny

mandy - house sounds like it is coming on 

Ceri - You must still be on cloud 9 

Dizzi -  hope things are ok?

love to everyone!

Some silly mare has just driven into me! my car hasn't faired well at all! She admitted it was her fault and she wasn't concentrating. That doesnt help me much does it! bit bruised but am ok! Tops of my life at the mo 

suzie xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

I think loads of   are due all round. I have been round my mates keeping her entertained while she is waiting for bubbs to arrive. She is 5 days overdue, but has been in a kinda slow labour for well over a week. She is a tad peeved at the mo to say the least  She was up hosp this afternoon and was hoping that they could shove a grenade or something up there to get things moving  

Dizzi ~  So did you get any bigger insight with your refelection session today   Load of  with the SIL situation
Free ~ I hope  is not too bad hun. You ickle surprise is in the post now  
Ceri ~ you naughty girl   I would refuse to make the builders and tea for snitching on you
Suzie ~   I hope things get better with K, you on half term ?
Laura ~ I hope you are OK hun

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Suzie hun, you ok?   to the other driver.  Make sure you rest up and get checked over properly  

Ceri,   to the builders  

 to everyone.  Must go get tea on as DH due home any min and grumpy as he's been stuck i traffic


----------



## Suzie

awwww fluffs look at that pic of handsome in his sunglasses  

Shelly - how you feeling now?

I am ok thanks fluff just a but jarred if thats a word  will see how i am in the morning 

xx


----------



## danlau

Cooeeeee x

Suzie ~ Glad your ok hun xx Is your car drivable or is it the  from now on  

Shelley ~ Good thanx   If your friend doesn't pop soon ... I think dynamite is in order  

X Just has some yummy chicken ( M&S were giving it away if u spent over £35) very tasty X

Hope everyone is ok x Laura


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Suzie hun what was the silly mare doing not concentrating??   If you've got any pain in the morning you must go to docs and get checked out. 

Our house is finally water-tight which is a good job cos it's started raining tonight!   Been for scan again today and think ET will be Sat or Sun got to go again in the morning for yet another scan and bloods. 

 for everyone else, too tired to do lots of personals tonight as we've done two 1am stints getting these windows in, reckon we'll be in bed for 10 tonight! 

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## danlau

Here's a new car for u suzie 



x Laura


----------



## Suzie

Cars not drivable  but love that one thanks Laura  

Should have courtest car in morning  Shoulder hurting but prob me being paranoid 

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Get to the Docs Suzie - Where there's blame there's a claim! 

Axx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Suzie   glad your OK - SILLY SILLY Woman not using her 

Amanda things are moving so fast for you I can hardly keep up                all goes to plan 

Emily  still so much going on for you ((hug))

Shezza  hows things with wiggy are you ready 
is Zac excited or being a monster 

Laura Ive missed you posting! long story with SIl - seems weve grown apart after falling out & resolving our issue (in short her not telling me she was  )

Fluffs A is soooo adorable I want to 

Shelley seems were both on tenterhooks waiting for newborns to arrive! 

Ceri  I am not sure whether to bash you or hug you! 
I hope the builders are working real fast for you so you can enjoy your home and baby, did Dh not have any paternity leave with you 

LouF appoligies for not yet replying to your text - feel free to  me

Sorry also to those not mentioned,  you know I am thinking of you.
SIL texted me today seems they may be breaking her waters for her so news will be iminent!
reflection on my horoscope hmmm nope - no good - 
I am enjoying my days off Dh has tommorw afternoon off and we are tackling the spare rooms as they are a TIP!
Well its late, so I am heading for a bath and bed - So much for the early night, seems Em & I have swapped places . . . . .

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shezza

Hiya peeps,

Me & Wiggy are still here but don't think it will be long though!! Getting some proper twinges now and 'down below' is soooo heavy it's untrue. Went to the midwife tuesday, everything is fine and baby is well head down. She said ohhh Zak was 6lbs 7oz, ohhh this one is defo a bigger one, if you go full term then 7.5 - 8 lbs   which I replied in turn that I wanted an elective c-section   

Well Nay's guess is out of the window, he said 29th/30th May, I think 1st/2nd June but we will see! Zak was 8 days early which is today   but I know thats nothing to go on though.

Who wants to post my news for me then?? I think Suzie, Nicky & Free are the only ones with my mobile number for me to text but if anyone else wants the job then PM me, send me your mobile number and I will text that person! 

Everything else is not bad, yes Dizzi, Zak is a little monkey but thats just him   I asked him the other day if baby is coming soon and he said no!!!  

Hope you are all well   

With love (for now)

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

@ Zac 
Shezza I dont mind the job  its my Dads b'day 1st of June!

Well SIL & I were texting each other late last night - she was 3cm so should have my new nephew by today 

Back later, Dh is comming home at lunchtime - so I need to get my   in gear!


----------



## Shezza

Well peeps,

Dizzi was first to answer so the job is her's    

She even sent me a PM straight away too 

 for now 

Love

Shezza the bowling ball  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*SHEZZA'S SWEEPSTAKE
EDD 8th June 07 
*


Nicky ~ 3rd June, 7lb 3oz likkle girl 
Fluffs ~ 8th June 7lb 6oz  
Suzie ~ 10th June 7lb 11oz 
Dizzi ~ 14th June 7lb 6oz  
Mandy ~ 5th June 7lb 1oz  
Em ~ 14th June 7lb 10oz  
Freespirit ~ 14th June 7lb 12oz 
Ceri ~ 1st June 7lb 2oz
Shellebell ~11 June 7lb 6oz 
Sue ~ 5th June 
Laura ~ 7th June 
 ​


----------



## Ceri.

Dizzi... yea dh is back to work on monday after 2 weeks off, then he says he's having another 1 or 2 weeks in july  (praying its just a week!  )

Shezza... bubs will come tomorrow (hopefully!) Hope youre holding up ok, been thinking of ya x

Sooze ... hope your shoulders better today but the chitters are right hun, get and see someone! 

Fluffs... loving the new pic of your lil man, does he get any cuter? definately gonna be a heartbreaker! Could hook him up with Elysia in quite a few years time! 

Nicky... I hope youre bearing up hun, think of you each day. massive hugs X

Free... same goes for you too sweet, more squeezy hugs for you X

sorry gotta go.... bubs is calling and builders want a brew, next door neighbour wants a favour and dogs barking! 

love to you all xxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Ceri, my little man out shopping yesterday:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96970.msg1368450#msg1368450

Suzie, how's the shoulder today? 

Shezza, keep your legs crossed for a few more days hun! 

 to everyone, off to post office once I've had lunch 

Fluffs xxx


----------



## danlau

Afternoon all, 

I'm sure I entered the sweepstake for shezza a while back ..  hey ho .. my guess is the 7th  

Hope ur feeling a better today Suzie x

I bought Maddie a potty today, ha ha one of those ones that look like a proper little toilet ...Maddie thinks its a climbing frame to get her closer to the TV though  

Back in a bit ... gonna make a cuppa brew x Lau


----------



## Suzie

evening  It's quiet here for a change as K is sleeping at a friends!! 

My shoulder not good this morning so went to Dr and I have pulled the muscle in my shoulder and she thinks neck might be stiff tomorrow! ah well could be worse 

Fluffs - awww he didnt look toooo happy in the trolley 

Dizzi - any news?

Shezza - thinking of you all  I remember the day you had stinky and Nay calling me 

Lau - Maddie the big girl with a new potty 

love to all 
suzie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all

No news yet !!!!

I sent a text about an hour ago, the last text I had was before 4pm!!! I am planning on visiting them in hospital tommorw after Ive been to town and bought a card & gift - (got to try out the new camera 

Laura, Sue & Ceri you need a pink or blue guess for Shezza too 
Fluffs A looks really fed up with shopping! did you treat him at the till 

Me I am Ok Weve sorted loads of stuff for the tip this evening and we still have more to do! 
I guess we are both horders 

I have managed to speak to G today - got a few things said that have been on my mind, We will survive this - Ive survived others it diddnt kill me - so long as Ive got dh to fall apart on - I will survive.

Sorry for the quick post - I have loads to do on my boards tonight so am off to get it done!

Love to all
~Dizzi~


----------



## danlau

Goooooooooooooooood Mooooooonnning 

Dizzi ~ Shezza will have a  ........... any news in the night regarding SIL ?

Suzie ~ Hope u had a relaxy evening, hows the shoulder ? Guess u won't be  this wkend  .... tell ur DH that u can't do     

Fluffs ~ How cute is ur lil fella 

Off to see pirates of the caribbean 3 tonight with DP, today though I have to take the car in for a service so have a few hrs to kill shopping in town ....oh well 

Gone a bit smiley cuckoo eh ?  to everyone else xx

Laura x


----------



## Fluffs

> Fluffs ~ How cute is ur lil fella


Laura, not very since he decided it was playtime at 5am (went to sleep at 6am) and at 7.30am  Guess it's my punishment for having a night out (first one!!) and leaving daddy to babysit  Little monster    It it bedtime yet? 

Morning chitter chatterers (we should have words with the Woking BFP girls - they've pinched our title  ) How is everyone today? I hope you all have sun and are happy coz it's Friday               

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning

SIL had baby at 23.30 last night by section I just found out now via FIL via DH 
She just sent a text at 3.50am to say I'm ok 

and as I was typing this I got another text to say both dads were told last night and asked to pass it on . . . . MEN 

Oh well off to town shortly to buy a cards and gifts then up to visit them - wish me luck 

*laura* Ive added your Blue ted for shezza,

*Free * Ive just finished reading Baby void <gulp> what an amazing book - so many emotions and feelings with situations that mirror my own  
*Shelly* this is a must read !

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hows this for Ironic . . . .

I decide to do another P-test as its been five weeks since the last one I did and still no sign of AF, call into boots while in town buy a test, get home do the test first thing I did - then ....

Yep you've guessed it a BFN but wait for it as soon as I wipe I'm spotting <INSERT LOUD SCREAM>

Oh and while in town - a nightmare assult on my senses, father's day stuff EVERYWHERE, babies & toddlers & bumps became a blur, trying to buy a gift for a new baby is hard enough without seeing babys having professional pictures taken in two hight stores!
I feel close to tears atm, going to visit SIl this evening - soonest doone soonest over with 

Shezza any signs yet hun  Today is *Ceri's* guess 

~Dizzi~
Back later when I am  again


----------



## Frill

MASSIVE     Dizzi my darling!  What a day you are having.    I'm thinking of you.

BIG CONGRATS TO CERI!!  Free told me the good news by text.  Big, big love to you and your new bubs!

I'm sorry I haven't been around again - getting ready for our hollyjols which is TOMORROW!    The past two weeks have been mental but I have been thinking of you guys all the time.

So, when I'm back from my two weeks of cornish pasties, clotted cream, pimm's and hours of singstar you can slap my    

Mucho, much love to you all.

Free have a bloomin' brilliant holiday biking in the states.  

Shezza - good luck hope all goes smoothly and can't wait to hear the 'end result'!


See you soon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All!

Dizzi - I'm sorry you're having such a bad day hun,  I hope  things pick up soon.

Suzie - How's ya shoulder hun?

Well I've got good news today, finally I've had my LH surge which means the big thaw is now on Tuesday!! I am so  that they won't survive the thaw but I guess there's nothing I can do about that just now except wait.

Take Care all, I'll be back later! 

Amanda xxxx


----------



## danlau

Anyone in ? 

Awwww Dizzi hun ... sorry to hear u are have a crapola day today .... 
if u r in need of some more super spesh cuddly wuddlies then hollar ok 

Amanda ~  fabooo good news for ya sweetie !!!!!!

Not off to the cinema after all ...opting for a night in 

x Back in a bit x Lau


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya just a quickie, popping by to see if youre all okay?

Well the boys have gone out to wet bubs head tonight so its just me and Elysia (going for a bath soon!) 
Frill thanks hun, Mandy good luck for tuesday, Dizzi, hope tomorrows a better day sweet X
Big hugs to everyone XXXX


----------



## Shezza

Nope, still here  

Twinges galore but nothing yet!!! 

Ceri, sorry hun your guess is out the window, unless Wiggy decides to put in an appearance in the next half hour   

Got friends round, watched BB and had a takeaway, perfect friday night, don't ya think   

Will keep ya posted 

Love

Shezza the ladybird stuck on it's back  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sorry Ive not been back sooner - today has been pants -
I am heading to bed in after ive posted this - 
I managed about half hour of newbie chat before my headache got too bad and DH came in 
and he's getting on my wick tonight - I am not going to bore you all with it, suffice to say I'm jiggered,

I did go and see SIL & Zac, 
She had an emergency section in the end, zac is cute looks like his eldest brother, he was very sleepy!
I have spent the entire evening trying to upload a picture of him to the gallery after trying the software that came with my new camera it's OK on the one hand good effects but damn frustrating the rest of the time,
I have nearly smashed the pc tonight  
anyway here is a picure of a not yet 1 day old Zac (via photobucket)









I will be so glad when today is over - I am working all day tommorow but off Sunday, Sorry for having a whingy day thanks for the hugs I sure did need them,

~Dizzi~
PS still no    

 Shezza i just saw your post as I hit send !!!


----------



## Shezza

Sorry Dizzi I failed to send a  but theres one for ya chuck!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

No worries hun - you need them too 

Love N hugs to All
Night 
x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Dizzi ... sorry your day didnt get any better hun, hope tomorrows a a lot better for you sweet 

Shezza you got 2 minutes left hun!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning

Dizzi - here's hoping you have a much better day today! 

Shezza - I hope Wiggy shows his face soon, I'm sure if it's as hot there as it is here it must be pretty miserable!

Ceri - I hope the head wetting didn't turn into a carpet wetting when they got back hun! 

We're carrying on with our kitchen extension from weekend today, it's a nice sunny day so ideal.  I'm then gonna do loads of cleaning and washing so that I don't have owt to do this week after ET on tuesday.  I am going back to work on Thursday though much to my bosses disgust, he thinks I should have the whole 2weeks off, but I know I'd drive myself mental.

Anyway, better go and crack on..

Ttfn

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Suzie

morning 

Quick post to send hugs to dizzi  and anyone else who needs them 

Frill - have a fab holiday ! 

Mandy -  fab news  for this week

Ceri - wetting the bubs head! when you gonna get to do it 



danlau said:


> Suzie ~.... tell ur DH that u can't do
> Laura


He does all that anyhow! he is already obsessed with cleaning 

Shezza - why are we waiting  only joking hope you are ok?

love to all 

xx


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Suzie-- how are you doing?  I still have neck/shoulder and back pain from my accident in Sept.  I have finally just gotten a referral through for the medical specialist for my claim.  Look into it hun.  I wasn't going to claim but it isn't fair that someone else's stupidity has caused me pain.  Hope you are okay  

Mandy-    Fingers crossed for Tuesday hun.  That is the day of my scan so hopefully we will both have good news

Frill- Enjoy your hols.  Hope you get some nice weather

Dizzi-- sorry to hear you had such a bad day.  Aww bless, he is really cute.  I hope you don't have to work too hard tonight    

Em- how are you hun?  How is little Willow?

Ceri- Hope you are doing okay and that you managed to have a nice relaxing evening with Elysia. Is your dh still suffering now from last night?

Fluffs- Hope you managed to get some sleep.  Did you have a good night out?  He is still a little cutie!

Shelley- How is your shoulder? Hope you are okay

Laura-- Hope you enjoyed your night in.  We are seeing Pirates 3 today

Shezza-- any news? Hope you had a good night in with your mates

Nicky-- hope you are okay hun.

Free-- not long now! Are you all packed?

Sue- how are you doing?  What is the weather like? It is quite nice here atm.

A big hello to everyone else

As for me... went to York on Tuesday and spent far too much money!  DH bought me a gorgeous Guess handbag even though I told him not to and some makeup and perfume.  Then on Wed we left at 7.30 a.m and went to Skegness for the day.  We didn't get home til 10.30 p.m which is past my bedtime atm!  So needless to say, have been knackered past couple of days at work.  Not sure how I feel at the moment, think mainly scared because don't have as many symptoms now as I had the past two weeks.  Guess I will find out on Tuesday.  

Anyway, better go do some tidying.  The in-laws are coming over tomorrow.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Well the relaxing girly night in turned into an all night screaming party on Elysia's behalf! She was up til 4am! DH (Or P.I.T.A = Pain in the ar$e) strolled in at 3.30 then said goodnight and swanned off into the spare room.  needless to say cant piggin wait til he goes back to work on monday. Been a constant 'wetting the babys head' since she was born. 
As for a night out for me?  not really bothered to be honest! Had one bottle of wkd the other night (a small one) and tipped most of it down the sink! 
Anyway nuff bout me, hope youre all okay? You still with us shezza hun?
Sooze do as youre told! Go to the claim people!
Off to sort tea out, steak tonight. 
Love to all XXX


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I have a new godson called Benjamin born Thurs at 3:18 am, went round to see him/them yesterday as I have been off work and had a cuddle  She did get her wish with a grenade  sweep in the afternoon and was back up the hosp at about 1am ish. 
Funny thing about the name Benjamin, one of my best buds has a step son called Ben and my other best bud has a 2yr old called Benjamin. I am thinking of calling this new addition Benny 
I have been off work as the Diclofenac for my shoulder had effected my IBS, didn't go for a few days  and it has then givne me acid tummy when i eat  NEVER taking them again !!

Amanda ~ OMG I come back and it's all go   
Harts ~ Not long to your scan hun 
Suzie ~ OMG Our posts crossed, I hope the shoulder is feeling better soon hun   to that stupid tart, it was one of those that caused my DH accident when a guy went into the back of him cause they were trying to get out of her way and she didn't even realise  DH made a claim through his insurance company, but RAC asked if he was and if they could take up the case as well (as they picked him up)
Dizzi ~ Loads of  and  babe 
Shezza ~ I hope things progress slowly til the 11th   Soz I hope all is well 
Fluffs ~ Cool pics of A  Sorry about Thurs 
Free ~ Great to chat the other night 
Laura ~ So how good was Pirates 3, still trying to get DH to take me when I am better but I also want to see oceans 13 too 
Ceri ~ So how were your 2 babies this morning  He really does need to make up for it today 
Frill ~ Have a great hollipops and try to over indulge with the clotted cream  Mmmm nothing like clotted cream, homemade jam on warm homemade scones 
Em ~ I hope you are well babe 

Love n Hugs to all (esp anyone that I have missed)
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Shelle... P.I.T.A is making the steak and chips! I would gladly starve rather than make tea! I'm good at making a point! Specially as i've been like a whirlwind round the house today, cleaned from top to bottom.


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
Sorry i havent been a good chitter chatter recently  
Yesterday I found out via an internet site that my younger sister is pg   I saw them last night at mum and dads and nothing was said , so don't know who they have told ..... maybe there pshycin themselfs up to tell me ... I don't know , but its knocked me for 6   I have trouble even seeing random pg strangers in the street right now , so don't know how i'm gonna cope with this   I sound such a bitter jelous cow , I'm pleased for her , but it hurts like hell , and if i think about it i just want to cry   I know as the family gradually find out it will be the ' what about you ? when are we gonna hear some news from you two ' ..........
Had a crappy week worrying about money , well lack of it , and when we will be able to afford another IVF anyway ..................
So there we go , if i'm not posting its because I feel poop and i don't want to bring the thread down - sorry i'm just not doing very well right now .
Sorry for lack of personals , Love you all , but just not up to it at the moment .
7 sleeps till we get the hell outa here - and by god i need this holiday .
Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Free hun sending masssive massive hugs your way.      Just you keep posting til you go away honey, need to know youre ok. Let yourself go though on holiday and have a fabby time, even if it means too many


----------



## freespirit.

Ashamed to say its only having too many drinks thats enabling to carry on right now , have to have something to dull this intense pain .......... what a waster huh


----------



## AmandaB1971

Free Hun, you're not a waster and you mustn't think like that. You are a kind and generous person who we are privaledged to have as a friend.  You are suffering at the moment and we will all do anything we can to get you through it.  Hopefully your holiday will help your healing process a bit.

Take care hunny and never worry about bringing us down, we're all in this together and if one of us is down then we all want to know about it! 

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all  

Just popping in with some hugs for you all 

Free hun  keep posting, we're here for you and we all love you loads 

Ceri, keep milking it with DH    And make him do the cleaning, you should be resting up and taking it easy  

Mandy     hope the big thaw goes well    

Shell, hope you're feeling better now  

Harts, good luck for the scan  

Suzie, how is the shoulder now? Hope you're doing ok  

Dizzi,  how you doing now hun? 

Frill, bit late but have a good holibobs  

Shezza, hope you're keeping those legs crossed for now  

Sue, how are you hun?  

Laura, hope you are doing ok too  

Nicky, where are you nun?  Hope you're ok 

Big  to anyone I missed.  Off to bed in a bit as had a very tiring day doing not very much    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening Peeps!

Well I've just been called out to work!   Had to deal with some naughty 18 year olds having a party and all the angry neighbours that they'd P'd off!   Took DH with me but don't know why I bothered cos I had to look after him as well as myself!!    I gave them all a good  and made them leave and have summonsed the young lady concerned to see me on Monday!   

Fluffs your avatar is fab hun! He's so cute!

Amanda xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all

WOW 
So many personals, I am not even going to attempt them tonight, but I loves ya all   

Ok its only one Jack & D I can do sensible

Thank you for all the hugs, I really needed them 

Free  for not sharing with the chatters - look at me! Come on hun you are a clever, pretty woman with an amazing strengh that will pull you out of this darkness 

Shelly thanks for the text  sorry Ive not replied yet, I got it when I got in from work and as free will tell you I am a terrilble texter!
 to you too hun - our turn WILL come

Amanda  I am amazed at how quickly this FET has come round for you guys I so wish you your dreams come true 

Harts  for the scan

Shezza         come on Wiggy make mummy happy arrive on the 14th 

Suzie  hows the shoulder been today 

Nicky & Em (((hug))) Hope your both OK.

Frill have a great holiday 

Fluffs & Ceri  hope you two arnt overdoing things, with the little ones,

LouF Hows your time away going  are you feeling stronger 
I promise to text you tommorow, now my head is out of my 

Sue where are youuuuuuuuuu 

Laura  I'm here  

*SHEZZA'S SWEEPSTAKE
EDD 8th June 07 
*


Nicky ~ 3rd June, 7lb 3oz likkle girl 
Fluffs ~ 8th June 7lb 6oz  
Suzie ~ 10th June 7lb 11oz 
Dizzi ~ 14th June 7lb 6oz  
Mandy ~ 5th June 7lb 1oz  
Em ~ 14th June 7lb 10oz  
Freespirit ~ 14th June 7lb 12oz 
Ceri ~ 1st June 7lb 2oz
Shellebell ~11 June 7lb 6oz 
Sue ~ 5th June 
Laura ~ 7th June 
 ​

  I did personals!
Did I miss anyone  apoligies if I did.

Moi 
I dragged my sorry ar$e to work this morning despite feeling sick/tummy pains headache all because I wanted to bury my head in the duvet and stay away from people ie phone in sick 
and I have had a good day, nice staff - empty beds! properbreaks and a







- Even ended up with a blue nose!
then home for a warm relaxing







and a takeaway ( followed by watching a film with DH hense why on here so late)
I am







now


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Free and Dizzi just wanted to send u both a big 

Shelley congrats on your godson

sorry for lack of personals but atm i am away in a lovely hotel in doncaster

DH decided we should visit my parents well more my dad really

and omg what a shocker

he looks  real unwell and has lost so much weight it was actually quite shocking 
bless him

we decided not to stay with them as they have my cousin and his wife staying and their 22 month old and shes 35 wks pg and i have a prob dealing with bumps atm well specificaly people close to me 

Dh is smitten by the lil girl and took her to the shops she loved it
she was on his knee then on my knee giving kisses
she follows my dad everywhere and i just kept thinking
it should be my little one doing that

Its 2 years today from noah and catalinas EDD so timing is a bit lousy but ho hum

Catch up when i am home tomorrow night

Emxx

PS  team chitters for the final


----------



## Harts

Morning girls,

Em--    THinking of you hun

Shelley-- I know what you mean about diclofenac.  They gave me those for 4 months after my accident! Not nice at all.  Hope your shoulder is easing a bit hun.

Free- I really hope this holiday helps hun.     Thinking of you loads.

Dizzi-- Hope you are feeling better. Enjoy your day off   

Mandy-- sorry you got called out to work.     for Tuesday

Ceri-- Has P.I.T.A made up for everything yet? Hope you are okay hun

Fluffs- hope you managed to rest up and get plenty of sleep

Shezza- any news?

As for me... went to see pirates 3 last night and was enjoying it but it was so long (went to 7pm showing and it finished at 10.15!)  They even had an intermission, which I needed cuz I was desperate for a wee.  But seeing as that is past my bedtime, I fell asleep!  Think I missed about 30 mins!  Oh well, guess I will watch it when it comes out on dvd.

Right, slightly unsettled at the moment.  Woke up feeling a bit sickly so was feeling a bit more positive. just ate some crackers.  Am sat in the living room and just heard some strange noises from the garage.  Had a look and a single magpie was in there flapping around     
I really hope that doesn't mean anything 

A big hello to everyone I missed.  Going to go looking for a second magpie to put my mind at ease  

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza

Em, Dizzi, Free, Mandy, Suzie  for each and every one of ya 

Fluffs, A is adorable, love the shopping photo  looks like a typical bloke shopping!

Ceri, E is also adorable, she is sooo sweet  to DH, yeah I agree get him doing all the chores the naughty man  Sorry your guess went out the window babes!

As for Dizzi and the 14th  I really hope Wiggy puts in an appearance WAY before then as I am sooo ready RIGHT NOW!!!  Got a membrane sweep  on the 11th IF Wiggy still too comfy in there too!! Hoping that I don't go that far though!

Nope again no news here, twinges seem to be dying off a little too  so need to start getting busy to try to start myself off  Think today is Nicky's guess aint it? We shall see huh? My guess went out the window last night too 

_Come on Wiggy mummy is desperate to see ya !! _

Anyway gotta get my little monkey some brekkie!

Love always

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All!

Harts - Hun I've never seen so many bl00dy magpies as I have during this cycle!   Did you know if you salute it and say "salute you Mr Magpie" that negates the bad luck! I've been doing it for weeks, at first DH thought I was  but I noticed the other day he's doing as well now!!  

Shezza - I'm praying Wiggy shows his/her face before 11th hun, I'm hoping for Tuesday so that's I've done the double on winning the sweepstakes and also cos it's the big thaw for me on Tuesday so it'd be nice if wiggy arrived then too, I'd see it as a sign! 

Right we're off to Warrington today to pick up a purchase DH has bought of Ebay - some sort of saw thing on a table!  Then I think we might just have to stop off at the Mini Dealer on the way back as they've got a big weekend on and I've been trying to swap my mini for months but haven't found one I like yet... Now's an ideal time though cos DH doesn't want me upset before FET so he'll agree to anyone I pick!!  

Catch ya all later, enjoy your sunday.

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Morning girls

Free ~ As someone said earlier, we are all in this together with the ups and downs. Even if it's just a  with no personals 
Amanda/Harts ~ Yep LOADS of Magpies around this year. We have Magpies as a sign in our family thou, so if I see one I know its my Uncle or one of my Aunts. They are just looking out for my FF buddies 
Shezza ~ I hope you have the same reaction to the sweep as my mate 
Em ~ Loads of  hun. Pants about the timing too 
Dizzi ~ _Ok its only one Jack & D I can do sensible _ Sensible    Love ya loads 
Fluffs ~ I hope you have managed to relax well today
Suzie ~ I hope you aren't in too much pain hun 
Ceri ~ So did you get breakfast made for you as well this morning ? 

As for me, feeling better. Was  and had pizza last night, no probs so far   So it seems like I am back to normal (whatever normal is for me  )

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Don't forget the quiz later girls!!  

  Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Free, thinking of you hun, hope youre diddling okay? 

Nicky, you gone v quiet too sweet, hope youre okay too? 

The magpie thing? well on my 2ww my god every day i saw one solitary magpie, and took it as a bad sign, its a load of old tripe!


----------



## AmandaB1971

I think it is tripe Ceri, but I still can't help saluting them just to be sure!  

Axx


----------



## Suzie

afternoon 

Only just remembered its the final for team chitters tonight   Whoops!

Shoulder ok just sore  

FREE - Right Slap and then hug    You tell me to post even if it is to moan how crappy the world is at times so ditto! I know this prob is not gonna help but when my sil and sis got pg in the same week! I got the calls and thought how on earth was I going to cope! But i can honestly say yes it was hard but easier at the same time because they were my sil and sis. I know that everyone is different but just what happened to me  Load of  to you hun

Shezza -  Come on Wiggy!! (but please wait until after the final this evening  )

Shelly - hope you are feeling a little better?

Em - hope things are ok while you are away?

Mandy - Naughty teenagers!!! need a kick up the butt!! 

 to all

see some of you later 

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

[fly]Good Luck Chitters for the Quiz[/fly]

Amanda xxxx


----------



## danlau

Crikey ... HOW MANY POSTS !!!!!!

I've only been gone a day and a bit and its been chitter crazy in here ...i'll never catch up !!

GOOD LUCK TEAM CHITTERS ~~ TAKE EM TO THE CLEANERS 

Love & hugs to everyone tonight ...I think we all need a snuggly cuddle 

xx Laura


----------



## Fluffs

[fly]CHITTER CHATTERS RULE   [/fly]

Well done girls ​


----------



## AmandaB1971

Did ya win?

I guess you must've done - well done girls! 

Axxx


----------



## Suzie

woo hooooo 

We are the champions!

Well done team chitters


----------



## Fluffs




----------



## Ceri.

*WELL DONE CHITTERS YOU CLEVER B*GGERS!*


----------



## DizziSquirrel

GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   

GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   
GIVE ME A   

WHAT HAVE WE GOT?


----------



## MrsRedcap

Well done Chitter Chatters 

Vicki x


----------



## danlau

WELL DONE CHITTERS !!!    

X Laura


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Well done on becoming the its a knockout champions

way to go!

I was intending coming wearing my cheerleaders kit! (oooh maybe not!)

but i had a headache all day came back yesterday afternoon what a nightmare

i never want to hear the name boris ever ever again!
talk about the quiet coach   

i got off the train went straight to the toilet and threw up there omg
got in and went straight to bed, got up about 3 or 4 hrs later and had a bath got outta the bath and was sick again so went straight to bed 

Still feeling sicky but headache is gone thank goodness just spoke to boss and am off til thursday

I saw my dad as i said, doesnt look good
he will be at the hospital right now so am pacing a bit

Will be back later on for personals

Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Em - Just wanted to send you a  for you and your Dad.

Amanda xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Emily  for you and your Dad - I hope your feeling better soon too 

Mandy - have you seen your new name 

Shelley, Suzie Fluffs and Shezza  
Your Awards look great 
Thank you for taking part 

To all our other Chatters dont be strangers  
*
Moi *
Happy bunny today - weve just sorted out our re-morgage for the extension and money for TX !!! 
I have also seen G today & feel OK when my time here on earth is done it will be no good eating me - I far to tough!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

Evening all, gotta get tea on so cant stop long....

Daily dose of (((hugs))) to you all
Mandy good luck for defrost day hunny, will be thinking of ya x
Em Really hope things improve with dads condition hun ((hugs))

Love to everyone else XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Suzie

evening 

dizzi - good news on the money for tx 

Mandy -  for defrost day hun 

Em -  to you

 and love to all
suzie xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Thanks for all the good wishes for tomorrow everyone.  I am so scared that they won't survive.   I've not even thought about 2ww much yet or final result just getting through tomorrow with them in tact.

Dizzi - Steve thought he was being clever adding that to my name!   Glad you're feeling better today hun 

Take care all


Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Suzie

sorry Dizzi and everyone but I had to put the word Original in the title as everyone is using the word Chitter etc and call me anal or protective but I am 

xx


----------



## danlau

Hi luvvies

WELL DONE Suzie for the 'Original' part of our name !

 Amanda for 2morry

Dizzi ~ Glad u r feeling good today hun x brill news on cashola for extension and treatment .... haven't a clue what the thing about 'G' is all about but hey ! If u r a happy chick with whatever it is then I am too  

Ceri ~ U sound a busy bee 

Sue ~ Hope u r ok 

Em ~ Are u feeling better ?

Free ~ Hope u r doing ok sweetie, when r u off on your hols ?

Shezza ~ Anything ....anything at all 

Everybody I've missed  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Me ?

I took Maddie to baby gym today ...she did her first painting  I need a haircut so am gonna try and get an appointment this week ...its supposed to be quite hot mid week in the 70's so better try and get some sun on my milk bottle legs  

XX laura


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Girls

I paniced a bit, but found us. I suppose 'original' is one word to use for us.... another is    
1st day back at work was OK, I needed my afternoon nap and can't see why my team leader refused  

Em ~ Sending you and you Dad LOADS of   to keep both of your strengths up  
Dizzi ~ Glad you are feeling a little better about things hun   
Amanda ~ Thinking of you tomorrow  
Shezza ~ The excitement of last night hasn't started things has it  

Love n Hugs to All
Shelley XXx


----------



## Shezza

Cool new name Suzie 

Mandy ~  for the big defrost tomo chuck 

A huge  to each and every one of ya 

Sorry no personals, lazy mo me _again_ 

A bit of news from me today...........................

Been to see the midwife to beg for a membrane sweep (yes I must be mad  but I am so fed up now) she had a feel (sorry TMI) and said, ohhhhh you are nowhere near ready yet love  so I can't do a sweep.  Gawd knows when Wiggy will decide to put in an appearance now then  so booked in for next monday defo for a sweep (if they can!!!) so Shelley, no unfortunately winning the knock-out quiz dint bring enough excitement to start me off  although I have had a hot bath and just eaten a curry (only a korma tho, nothing spicy for me as don't like them spicy) see what happens huh!?

Will keep ya all posted!

Love &  to all

Shezza <who is ready to pop> 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## custard

Evening all!

I was wondering if I might join you and become a chitter chatterer?  I've been lurking for a while, building up the courage to ask, and feeling too shy   Having had my bottom kicked last night, I figured it was worth an ask as I might get a sympathy vote    Well done team chitter chatters - you were great.

Dizzi - Glad you're feeling a bit more perky.

Suzie - How's the shoulder today?  Hope your super fast buzzing (how did you do it?   ) hasn't agravated it.

Mandy - Lots of luck for tomorrow - got my fingers crossed for you.

Shezza - Sorry that the excitement didn't do the trick for you.  Hopefully you won't need that appointment on Monday.  

Shelley - Ahhhhhh afternoon naps. Mmmmmm. Love them.

Laura - How's your garden growing hun?

Ceri - Belated congratulations on your beautiful daughter - she's gorgeous, you must be so proud.

Hi to everyone else!  Apologies to those I've missed.
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya Jen! I remember you giving me advice on the gardening thread hun, youre more than welcome here, the more the merrier. Sure i speak for all the chitterers! We're a friendly bunch!

Shezza hun i really feel for you sweet. Lets hope wiggy decides to suprise you and the midwife! I hope things elsewhere are ok as can be ((hug))


----------



## custard

Thanks Ceri 

Off to bed now.  Night night all.

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Jen, welcome 

Mandy   for tomorrow  Good luck hun  

Laura, how are you hun? I need a haircut too but not sure how I am going to manage with a pushchair - might have to check out a home visit hairdresser  Everything requires so much planning now 

Suzie, well done on name change. How ya doin now? 

Shell, zzzzzzzz (just having a nap for you )

Ceri, how are you and your little one? 

Dizzi, fab news on the extension and tx (you tough old young bird  )

Shezza, poor you hun  I sympathise - A was only 13 days late and then he was forcibly evicted so hope wiggy is going to be a good BOY and arrive in 4 days time  

Em,  hope you and your dad are doing ok

Big  to all I missed

Fluffs xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,

Mandy , I'll be thinking of you today and praying your snow babies wake up all nice and healthy      

I've still not been officially told my sisters news ( don't think anyone wants to upset me - huh like save your worry people and find your courage cause i allready know ) Guess they are gonna wait till after our holidays ? Anyway still feel quite c**p , terrible headaches , guess its just worry and stress about money and our tx , jelously over me sis and the fact that our baby should have been 1 this month . So awfull to feel this way when i have a trip of a lifetime to be looking forward to , 4 sleeps till we get on the big bird .

Love you all

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## danlau

Morning luvverlies

Free ~  ...Glad to hear ur hols r 4 sleeps away ... I def think u need this break 

Amanda ~ GOOD LUCK TODAY    

Jen ~ Welcome aboard hun ... My veggies are coming along nicely thanx to all your advice, just wish I could  the slugs n bugs that are chomping my lettuces  

xx ttfn xx Laura


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya chitters

jen welcome to the madhouse of the chitters!

Suzie hows your shoulder hun hope things are ok with k

Dizzi ^bighug^ hope the nightshifts zoom by honey

Free sending you a big  your hols are so close only 4 sleeps you deserve this break soooo soooo much

Amanda hope all goes well  being sent your way for the 

Laura how r u doing

shelley hows u

Ceri how r u and E hows the pita like that lol

shezza sorry that wiggy appears too comfy in there sounds like a boy to me!

Sue  to you honey hope you have a lovely day

Fluffs how r u and A hope ur both well

sorry to anyone i missed my heads a bit pounding atm
Its mums 60th birthday tomorrow, bless her 
Dads appt was yesterday and its not looking good we are waiting for some tests to come back and some further tests to be done which will be in the next week or so but the cons said he agrees with the gps diagnosis

home deliverys just arrived so better dash!

Love Emxx


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Mandy--     for today hun.  Have everything crossed.

Em-    I hope the test results bring some better news hun.

Free-- thinking of you sweetie     

Dizzi- How are you doing?  Hope you are okay. Great news on tx money

Fluffs- How are you and A doing?

Shezza--  Wiggy obviously is very happy in his/her environment. I hope things happen soon hun.

Shelley-- how is the shoulder.  Hope work wasnt too bad

Suzie-- how is your shoulder hun?  Hope K is behaving

Frill- hope you are enjoying your hols

Sue-Happy birthday.  Hope it is a great one

Laura- did you put her painting on the fridge?  Hope you are okay

Jen- welcome hun. 

Ceri-- hope you are okay hun

A big hello and lots of love to everyone I missed.

Had scan today and all is well.  One little bean on board.  Saw the HB- it was absolutely amazing.  Have another scan in 3 wks. Going to go and have something to eat now and then I think a nap is in order cuz I didn't sleep too well last night.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Harts

Fantastic news on your scan sweetie
sorry i missed u in personals

fantastic news honey so pleased for you

Love Emxx


----------



## Fluffs

Harts, fab news hun    

Amanda, any news?   

 to you all, back later for catch up  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

afternoon 

welcome to the original chitters JEN!  watch out as most of them are pure barmey 

Free-  to you! just think of that well deserved break in 4 days time hun 

Em - happy birthday to your mum!  to your dad

Harts - Fab news on your scan!! fantastic! 

Fluffs - hows things with you and handsome? all unpacking done now? 

Mandy - thinking about you today! hope all went well?

Shezza - come on wiggy! we are all waiting to meet you !

I am ok thanks shoulder just aches a little but I'll live   K being his usual self 

back in a bit

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Suzie-- glad your shoulder is a bit better.  Still think you should look into claiming though.  Mine got worst three weeks after crash!  The gp was more worried about my knee which I twisted when we crashed than my neck, shoulder and back which still bother me now!  When I went back to gp 3 wks later, I could hardly move.

Em-  I'll let you off, you have far too much happening at the moment. I hope your mum manages to have a nice birthday despite everything.

Fluffs- hope you are enjoying the sunshine.

Anyone heard from Amanda?

lots of love,

hartsxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hello I'm back!! 

This is a short one as I'm banned from laptop tonight! (So we'll have to wait til he goes back to work tomorrow!) 

Well it's fab news from here, both snowbabies woke up beautifully, the embryologist said they were terrific and that she was thrilled with them!  They had no cell damage or anything!!   So they're back on board the mothership test date 20th June! 

Sorry it's such a short one, but steve getting his knickers in a twist!   Thanks for all your  today it really did pay off!   Keep going now with it though til 20th! 

Catch ya all tomorrow!

Amanda xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harts

Fantastic news Amanda- lots of      I hope the 2WW doesn't drive you  mad! Fingers and everything else crossed for you hun.

lots of love,
Hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

fab news Amanda  

loads of  and  steves right take it easy! (well at least until tomorrow when you can get laptop  )

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

*Amanda

Wonderful news honey

 a plenty being sent your way

                                                           

Love Em & Willowxxxxx *


----------



## Ceri.

*FABBY NEWS MANDY!!!!

LOADSA     FOR YOU HUN X *​


----------



## AmandaB1971

Awwww thanks girls! He's in garage at mo so just managed to sneak back on to check my boards! 

Can't believe they survived, I saw the Embryologist waiting for us when we arrived on the ward and my heart sank I thought she was waiting to tell us they hadn't survived, I could've kissed her when she told me!! 

Ttfn

Axxxx

BTW - Do you think I'm  
Steve and I are due to go to our waiting list appt next tuesday for our NHS go, well I was hoping we'd have known by then but of course because my last period was so flaming long, we're about 2 weeks behind schedule and I'll be a week into 2ww at the meeting.  I want to cancel and go to the next one cos I said it's like tempting fate going to this one.  Steve is happy for me to defer us til the next one but I don't want the hospital to think I'm  What do you think?


----------



## custard

Evenin' all!

Mandy - What fantastic news about your snow babies.         For your 2WW.  I'm afraid I don't really know what to suggest for your hospital appointment, other than follow your gut instinct about it.

Suzie - Thanks for the welcome.  Glad the shoulder is improving.  Did you go on a special course to learn how to use the buzzer that quickly?     If so, can I come too before next year's competition?

Harts - So pleased that your scan was good.  That must be very reassuring.  Hope you caught up on the sleep.  I must admit that I had a little nap at lunchtime today.  I'm an old lady before my time  

Em - I hope that your Mum has a nice day tomorrow - are you going to see your parents?  Sending you lots of     for your Dad's test results.

Laura - Have you tried nematodes?  They are the best slug cure on edible crops.  A bit pricey (about a tenner a dose) but they really do the trick.  Otherwise try growing lettuces in pots with a copper band around the edge.  Slugs and snails won't slither over copper for some strange reason!!

Free - Sorry to hear that things aren't easy with your family.  Not long now till your hols - sounds like you deserve a really good break.

Well, I've had a busy day despite feeling rough this morning (something I ate last night  ).  Gardening job, coffee with a friend and chemistry tutoring this afternoon.  Phew!  I'm currently down regging for our second fresh IVF cycle, and I was waiting for a call from the clinic today to see how to manage my hayfever with sniffing.  They have said that I can take any normal hayfever stuff - so I'm going to be drugged to the nines with all the things I'm taking   Hopefully I'll be a bit less stuffy as it doesn't really mix well with being a gardener.  I guess I should have thought of that before I changed career   

That's it from me.  Thanks for the welcomes.  Just one quick question - where do you get all the amazing smilies you all seem to use?  My posts look really boring by comparison.....

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danlau

Hiya

Amanda ~         wahoooooo for todays news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jen ~ Thanx for the veggie advise ... u r a star ! ..........Smiley wise I use http://www.freesmileys.org/free-animated-smileys.php the pick the one I like and copy and paste the code ...Dizzi is the smiley queen though .... she gets some great ones 

X Laura X

/links


----------



## Shellebell

Evening Girls

Amanda ~   Great news hun. May I be the 1st one to despatch a  of  &  It should be with you 1st thing in the morning 
Harts ~ Great news on the scan hun 
Em ~ Happy Birthday to your Mum and Loads of  and  to you all 
Jen ~







to the nut house   There are loads of smilies websites, I tend you use bestsmileys.com or thesmilies.com. 
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites See I was a good girl and remembered, only cause someone just put it on last post 

Love n Hugs to all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Thanks Shellebell, I'll be looking out for the truck! 

DH has given up trying to keep me off the laptop now!   Am going in a mo though to watch DIY SOS on Cable! 

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning All 

Ok so I am cheating its 1.30 in the morning!
I am at work not on my break  just got ten minutes before we do the 2am stuff,

OK Some personals

*NICKY NICKY * where are you  

*Free*  3 sleeps now! I know right now is a horrid place to be,  
before you set off on your jollies , why not ring your sister and tell her you know 
Focus on the good stuff hun, tell us your holiday plan where do you start what will you see and when will you be back  
*
Emily* Ohh hun, your life is not an easy one  I pray your Dads results have a good outcome, thinking of you ((hug))

*Amanda * OMG back on a  are you   Course you are your a Chitter Chatter 
OK Some *FF * smiley abuse comming up as I am at work 
                                

Harts   great news on the scan - 3 weeks will soon come around 

*Sue*      (check out the thread in celebrations too  )

Jen Welcome to the chatters hun - smileys - hmm I learnt a good tip yesterday if you right click on any graphic in a post and click properties you will see the site it came from  (thanks mrs r  )

Shelley I'm loving your smileys, your late shifts seem to be agreeing with you too, youve become quite an ff addict lately 

Laura  I wish I were the smiley queen - on this thread it is Suzie who is the smiley Queen I am a mere understudy 

Shezza Is wiggy still comfy ? I am sorry your not  She will soon be here my phone awaits a text! Stay strong hun  

Fluffs what happened to your catch up  I bet you just had one more cuddle with A - and diddnt miss us 

Suzie Sorry your shoulders still not as good as it can be, and I still say your doing a great job with K 

Ceri slow down! come chat with us  seriously hope your OK hun

LouF is your mum there yet  Thinking of you

Anyone I miss   

OK Pts Obs are due, see you later this afternoon

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*SHEZZA'S SWEEPSTAKE
EDD 8th June 07 
*


Nicky ~ 3rd June, 7lb 3oz likkle girl 

Fluffs ~ 8th June 7lb 6oz 

Suzie ~ 10th June 7lb 11oz 

Dizzi ~ 14th June 7lb 6oz 

Mandy ~ 5th June  7lb 1oz 

Em ~ 14th June 7lb 10oz 

Freespirit ~ 14th June 7lb 12oz 

Ceri ~ 1st June 7lb 2oz

Shellebell ~11 June 7lb 6oz 

Sue ~ 5th June 

Laura ~ 7th June 

 ​


----------



## custard

I'm off to dig up geraniums for a few hours. I'll be back later.

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning chitters!

Amanda

                             

PUPO lady!

Dizzi how r u sweetie hope the night wasnt too hectic honey 
hugs to lady and Amber

Harts how r u feeling sweetie bump rubs to you

Shezza hope that wiggy gets a wiggle on for you, you must be so frustrated esp with zak arriving early! thinking of you honey 

Sue hope you had a wonderful birthday

Laura hope u ands mads are ok

Fluffs hows u and A

Shelley hows u

Free special FF how are you, yes we want an itinerary of your trip not long to go sweetie  coming to you

Jen happy gardening!

Nicky thinking of you, hope you are ok please just post to say  !

Suzie hope that your shoulder is a little easier today ditto dizzi re K

Ceri hows u and the gorgeous E

Frill hope you are having a well deserved holiday

Lou hope you are ok

hugs to anyone i missed!

not much to report from here
thanks for your kind thoughts for my dad still no news but they say no news is good news hey

my phrase for today is what doesnt break you will only make you stronger!

maybe remind me i said that later, got up at 8 to let wills out thought would go to bed so went via the loo and AF is here again i swear i have dizzis and whoever else hasnt had one cos this is like every 10 days she comes 

I start my restricted diet for my colonoscopy today
I couldnt believe the disney store arent doing adult dressing gowns only childrens ones so dh is off on a hunt now  

I have the bowel prep tomorrow cant wait (not!) so i may not post personals tomorrow and prob not friday either as have to be at hospital by 10am but will pop in and read!

Love to everyone
Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning Folks (or is it afternoon  )

I'm off work today and tomorrow morning and I'm sat in our newly landscaped garden with my laptop! Does life get any better? 

Em -  with your procedure hun, I hope it goes smoothly and you're ok.

Shezza - Thinking of you Hunny, can't believe Wiggy's being lazy when you're just ready to meet him/her!

Ceri - How you doing with your new little princess hun? Hope DH is still grovelling and making all your meals, bringing flowers etc.









Dizzi  - Hope the nightshift wasn't too bad hun.









Suzie - How's your shoulder hun?

Free  - Big  for you hun, not many more sleeps til your trip now.









Right gonna go and have a sit in my lounger for a bit!  

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie

we were nearly on page 2


----------



## Shellebell

Evening Girls

Amanda ~ I hope you get another lovely day for gardentime tomorrow    
Dizzi ~ I hope your nightshift finished without any probs and you had a good sleep. Lates are really helping me, I really son't know why I didn't think of it earlier   I think I have been on FF more resently than ever Did you need a new mod  
Em ~ Loads more    and   for you and your Dad (not forgetting the rest of the family)
Free ~ So how many days/hours/mins til your holipops    Have a fabbaroonie time babe  

 to all I have missed

as for me, I am looking round the house and finding loads of jobs to do. I usually get like this when I feel like I am getting stuck in a rut   Gonna tackle the spare room 1st i think this weekend   I am hoping that if I have posted this fact it will mean that it will make me do it   

Love n Hugs
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Get you Shell, fancy coming around and sorting my place out too?      It's good to have a real sort out sometimes, I like to have my next project in the pipeline so I have something to look forward too/plan for  

Amanda, how's it going?  Stir crazy yet?  

Free,   for your hols, have a fab time   and go wild and live up to your namesake  

Suzie, how's you hun?  

Em, good luck for tomorrow.   for your dad  

Shezza, any news      Hope not, keep 'em crossed until Friday  

Dizzi, how are you hun?  

Harts, fab news on the scan, how are you feeling?  

Ceri, how are you and little miss doing?  

Laura, hiya hun  

Jen, how's the digging?  Reached Australia yet?    

Huge  to everyone I missed    Am off to put little man to bed.  He's been whingey today - I think his gums are hurting him poor fella.

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Fluffs erm yes I am!   I've had a really chilled out day in the garden and since DH arrived home at 5pm it's all turned to poo!  He's apparently tired and got a headache so he's been biting my head off every two mins and then said I was grumpy!!!   He seems to be coming out of it now, but when I went to Morrisons I sat in the car crying and now I'm worried my embies will have suffered.  THEN, I've been spotting brown (tmi sorry) for the last 2-3 hours and although I know in my sane head it can't be bad news as I only had them put back yesterday I'm unsettled by it cos I don't know what's causing it.

Sorry for the me post but I needed a  from my chitter mates. 

Axxx


----------



## Suzie

awww Mandy hun  lots and lots of them  

dont you worry it will just be them settling in 

  

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Suzie said:


> dont you worry it will just be them settling in


I so hope you're right hun. Why do men always have to orchestrate their own dramas at a time like this! It's just attention seeking ya know! 

Axxx


----------



## custard

Mandy - Awww, big  for you hun. I'm sure Suzie's right.

I'm cream crackered as I did nearly make Australia today  !! I couldn't believe how long it took me to clear this front garden. Anyway, the client was really pleased and I took my money to the bank, so life is good for the moment.

Lots of love to all,
Sorry it's just a short one.
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Shezza

Suzie said:


> dont you worry it will just be them settling in


I totally agree Suzie 



MandyB1971 said:


> I so hope you're right hun. Why do men always have to orchestrate their own dramas at a time like this! It's just attention seeking ya know!


Answer........................................

because they do     

  for ya though chuck 

News from me though.................................................................................

Still here  no signs  few twinges  fed up 

Love you all to bits ya know 

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## custard

Evening Shezza - Have you had a hot curry?  Old wives tale....  Worth a go?

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Shezza

Hiya Jen hun,

Forgot to welcome you to the nuthouse  dint I? Well, welcome,  they are a mad bunch but believe me they get you through some s$$t times!! 

As for the curry, hmmmmmmm I had a curry the other night, only a korma though as thats as spicy as I get  not really gonna work is it??!!  

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Thanks for your words of wisdom folks!   I know I'm a hysterical nutter but I'd forgotten how absolutely sh*te this two week wait really is!

Gonna go to bed in a mo, cos I've had enough of today, if still spotting tomorrow will ring Care and let them know what a fruit loop I am! 

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## Fluffs

Mandy, brown is good, red is bad!  It's probably just a bit of old blood from them putting the embies back (am sure you mentioned a stiffer catheter somewhere so maybe you got a bit scratched along the way)  Everything will be fine hun   just be positive ('cos we are)      

Shezza, fresh pineapple (but think you need about 6 per day    )

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all
I'm Awake! woke at 4pm!!! (so only just )

Well last night got off to a bad start I was such a snappy moody   
I bit more than one persons head off so the  will be here before the week is out 

I soon calmed down once I'd cooled down and sat on the pc (FF) for ten mins with a coffee  
the rest of the night was good, no admissions as we were full so less work  
the only fly in the ointment was hearing that yet another colleague is expecting - made me really wish I'd said nothing of our troubles for the first time ever as two staff clamed up when I aproached 

One of the nurses I work with has been going to the gym after her 12.5 hr shift and last night I noticed a difference in her body shape, and decided that I too want to improve my shape, having also read about amanda weight loss between tx I puzzled as to how I might achieve this realisticly!
So I came in loaded the rosemary connley DVD and did 40 mins of exercise before having a shower and falling into bed! and I feel good that I have done it, in fact so good . . . . Dont laugh . . . .
Ive made my self a sticker chart and bought some smiley stickers 
(its inside a cupboard door) and tommorow I will find my skipping rope and I am going to







a hundred times!

I know my diet is OK - and I know that when I exercise I loose weight so why dont I do it   
the only person I let down is ME 
*you did all say 
How are you !!!* 

Dh and I are going to see Zac tommorow evening, then its work fri & sat for me (days)

Ok on a personal note 
*Amanda*  your on the crazy coaster again    
I agree with the others   are snuggling in for the long haul, have you nicknamed them 

*Shezza*  can you try the rampant  and a Korma 

*Free * I got your text hun and will Pm you in next -  
I know I am poo at replying in texts but I really really do care and am glad you asked me what I thought, not sure if you already have neices or nephews but Children are wonderfull at healing you, after the  bit is done you will Enjoy having a neice or nephew as Aunties are so much more fun than a mum or dad  look after your self hun tell us more about the road trip too    

*Frill * I missed you off my list last night  sorry  

*Emily* I hope your colonoscopy gives you some peace of mind and a soulition to your debilitating condition hun  soon be over      

Well thats enough for one night -  to all

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning Folks

Dizzi - Glad to hear your focussing on something positive hun. Exercise does make you feel better no doubt about it. (I don't know why I don't stick at it, given that I'm saying that, just a lazy  I think!)









Shezza - Are you still with us hun?

Em  -  with the bowel prep today hun.

Fluffs - Thanks for your words of encouragement hun, I hope you're right.

Suzie - How are you hun?

Shellebell - Have you cleaned out that spare room yet? Cos if Steve carries on again like he did last night, he'll be needing it!!  









Frill - How ya doing hun? How did you scan go?

Jen  - Are you gardening again today hun? That must be a great job!









Laura - How are you hun? How's Maddie?

To everyone I've missed a big  and 

Well, spotting has stopped today so hopefully it was something and nothing. I'm gonna do some cleaning today, nothing too heavy just a bit of dusting and polishing I'll leave the heavy stuff for grumps when he gets home!

Ttfn

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## danlau

Wakey wakey ladies cooooooeeeeee x

Nice to see and early bird like me ... Amanda  ... Take it easy today sweetie ... ok ok a mini polish and maybe wash a tea cup up  but thats yer lot ... relax and engross ur self in FF and daytime tv, Glad to hear the spotting has stopped ...I'm sure all is okey dokey ... the same happened to me and I spent the day crying my eyes out ... all came good in the end 

Dizzi ~ I think I may take my lead from you and get exercising too ... well done for giving ur self a kick up the toosh.

Shezza ~ Today is my guess so get popping 

Suzie ~ Hope ur shoulder feels better 

Em ~ Good Luck for today hun 

Jen ~ Glad to hear the business is doing well ... I wish u lived closer to me .. my garden could do with some magic x

Fluffs ~ How the lil fella ? R u using teething gel ? maddie's back teeth have broken and its really giving her alot of pain at the mo ... keeping calpol in business 

Shellebell ~ Bravo for taking on the spare room , be ruthless or r u like me and hoard everything  

Free ~ Ditto the other girls chatter ... tell us of ur holiday plans 

Moi ?

I took Maddie shopping yesterday cos her piggybanks were full ... so I changed them up and she had all of £80    ... sooo I bought her a mickey mouse hoover, a drum, a tunnel, some cars and a great big ball thing thats really light that can be belted up and down the living room ... £80 really doesn't go far toy wise does it  Maddie though wanted the blinking carboard price tag from the drum above anything else !!! AAARRRGGGHHHHHHH 

Gonna root out my Davina dvd and shock my wobbly bits into exercise following Dizzi's good work ... no more pizza, indian or chinese takeaways for me 


xx Loveyaalloodles&oodles xxxxxxxxLaura


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies

Amanda PUPO                                    

Glad to read that the spotting has stopped now, i just wanted to say on one of my boards i have read of brown spotting within 48 hrs of ET one after a FET too Them embies are snuggling in for the duration!

Laura oooh look at you davina oooh have fun 
i take it you mean the exercise and not her BB show   
Hows Mads, oh and i remember you on your  

Suzie hows your shoulder honey hope K is behaving himself your doing a grand job honey your a star!

Dizzi look at you honey i hope the visit of Zac goes ok tonight 

Shezza thinking of you did you try the rampant rabbit 

Ceri hows you and E hope your both well

Fluffs hope you and A are well

Jen are you out gardening today or a day off or maybe a day in your own garden

Frill hope your enjoying your holiday

Harts hope you and bump are ok

Shelley ooh you put me to shame! all the cleaning mind you with my dh it puts me off cos i can spend half a day doing floor removing doghair cleaning various things and he comes in and says cant see owt been done today    the joys of OCD i guess if theres a speck of dust he will find it!

Free thinking of you looking forward to hearing of your holiday plans
are you excited (silly question!)

Sue i hope that you had a wonderful birthday, since you havent posted on chitters since, i do hope that you had a fab one and that your still getting over the excitement of it all!

Me...

thanks for the wishes for the bowel prep gosh dreading it
the last time it started at 8am this one dont start til 2pm then got another at 5 and another at 8 should be lovely! NOT

My mum rang last night i think she was drunk! lol she deserves to be if she was tho dh wasnt impressed tho cos the phone kept waking him up 

I started a me post last night but decided not to post it cos dizzi would kick my rear at least! It was a very negative post and i figure my rear will be sore enough later with out dizzi   

I am now fluids only but can eat jelly and ice cream which i dont quiet get but it says i can so i can 

Maybe back later well before 5pm at least

oh yeh and this made me chuckle, was going to bed just after 2am
 alert
was flooding so wanted to get to the bathroom, just walking to the day and dh comes crashing thru the bedroom door bargin in

hes got a bad belly took forever i used bathroom then for an hour every 10 mins he had to go   

he said are you sure you havent given me the stuff    mmm now theres an idea  but i said no cos its still in a sealed packet you know now hes put an idea in my head who knows what i could do with it!

right i am off to look for bfps
Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Em

You do make me laugh!!   No wonder Ian spends so long at Ikea he daren't eat or drink at home!!   

Glad to hear your "me" post has worn off, you're being amazingly strong hun, you've got a lot on at the mo with your dad and your hospital trip.  Be kind to yourself (and to Ian if you can manage it!  ) maybe treat yourself when all this is over.

 again for your procedure

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

lol amanda

it was probably something he ate at ikea that gave him the bad belly lol

or the kg of almonds he has consumed in a day
not sure how he can eat that many 2 or 3 and i cant digest any more yikes

and incidentally i havent cooked for him since friday so not guilty (well not this time!)


----------



## AmandaB1971

That's why I'm the Findus Fairy!!!   Anything Steve eats has been prepared by them so if he's ill then it's down to them!!  

I reckon the Almonds were to blame though!

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> figure my rear will be sore enough later with out dizzi
> 
> I am now fluids only but can eat jelly and ice cream which i dont quiet get but it says i can so i can


Working on a bowel ward em, and giving people the stuff to drink,
the reason for jelly is it is made of water only its just wobbly water! icecream to is a liquid solidifyed 
dont forget you can have soup no lumps - 
Oh and negative posts = sore 








your bound to have some bad days hun, and you can post about them - one step/day at a time though 



> Jen ~ Glad to hear the business is doing well ... I wish u lived closer to me .. my garden could do with some magic x


And Me! both my mum & dad do gardening - I dont! dads in canada and mum is "too busy with her own" to help and chris wont let me pay someone 


> leave the heavy stuff for grumps when he gets home!


 Reminds me of the fridge magnet I have whic is so apt at times for DH -

  Sometimes I wake up grumpy, othertimes I let him sleep 

       

Back later peeps, my RC Dvd is calling me! and I must find my skipping rope I want more stickers!
not sure what my reward will be at the end of the week 

~Dizzi~
Ps what have I started Laura


----------



## AmandaB1971

Just /Bump us up as we nearly fell off the page! 

I'm off to tinker round our spare bedroom now so that DH can finish cleaning it when he gets home ready for our house guest tonight.  I've got a bad back today I think it's with all this lounging around! I'm gonna have to be a lot more active tomorrow or I'll be in traction for the weekend! 

Ttfn

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Suzie

! nearly page 2  G&B talk must have been busy today!

at work so quick post  

 to all 
be back later
suzie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OMG - prehaps we should be made sticky 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

I hope everyone is okay.  I have had a bad couple of days but am okay now. Work yesterday was really stressful and then got home and half sat/half laid on settee and one of my dogs decided to jump onto the settee and landed on my pelvis( and he isn't a lapdog, he is a husky).  I had pains instantly but then woke up this morning and had stabbing pains.  I phoned the clinic and went in for another scan and they said everything is okay.  

Have phoned in sick today and am just taking it easy.

Sorry this is a me post.  I will be back to do personals tomorrow or over the weekend.  Am going to lay back down.

lots of love to everyone

hartsxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

aww  Harts you take it easy hun. Glad scan was all ok 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies!!!! 

Sorry for my absence, hubby has done his back in, so I have been running around after him - also Aunt Flo has been to visit, so had to deal with the hormonal aftermath!  I realised that it really isn't going to happen naturally - we have been trying long enough, every month I find some excuse - so dealing with a reality check at the moment.

What have you lot been doing?!!! I have well over 10 pages to read through!  Can I just give a global hug  and  to all that need it - all except Shezza who I am going to creep up behind and burst a paper bag and see if that helps!!! 

Congratulations on winning the quiz! You girls are fantastic!!! 

Thanks to everyone who wished me Happy Birthday!  We didn't do anything interesting because of hubby's back, when he is better we will go out and have a proper celebration!

Really hot here today - got to about 28 degrees in my back garden. I was out at an open air museum but thankfully there were a lot of trees to keep the sun off us. Saw a gorgeous little ornament today, a fake bronze of a hand with a baby cradled in it - had to buy it! Also bought a rose quartz necklace.

Anyway - apologies for being away - hopefully I will catch up on all the gossip soon!!!

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## custard

Evening all!

Chitter chatter, nitter natter!!!

Hi Sue, how are you? Have you caught the naughty nibblers yet? 

Harts - Ouch. Hope you are feeling better now. Take it easy hun. 



Dizzi squirrel said:


> OMG - prehaps we should be made sticky
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Dizzi - I don't know about you hun, but I'm already sticky!  Spent part of the afternoon making cherry and almond biscuits.

Mandy - Sorry that loafing gives you a bad back. That's not good. I spent my last 2WW firmly attached to the sofa watching dvds from lovefilm.com - it really passed the time. Actually, I also walked to town and back most days for a coffee at my favourite cafe, so that probably kept me a bit active. Do you have anywhere nice within walking distance? I made a list of time wasting ideas for 2WW last time. I can copy it here if you want some ideas!!!

Em - Sorry the bowel prep is grim. Though dosing your dh sounds like a plan of evil proportions!  Now, now, play nicely girls and boys!

Laura - Glad you had a nice shopping trip. It's always the way with cardboard isn't it? The boxes are quite attractive too! Gardening I do do, magic I knowa nothing about!!!

Love to everyone else. How are you doing today Shezza? Have you had a vindaloo yet?      for you.
Kisses,
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Harts Hun  glad the scan was reasuring

Suzie dont work to hard 

Jen Cherry & Almond are my two favorite flavours - and in a biscuit too









Sue So glad to see you posting again







for the reality check - do you have a plan of action for the next step 
Hope Dh's back better is soon 

Emily  

Amanda cant resist sending you just one more lot of Luck & wishes  
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]















































































































































































































































































































































 [/move]

Night everyone see you all tommorrow Evening


----------



## Shezza

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I bet that you all thinking dint it? Early hours of the morning and Shezza is posting  

Well, still the same, I just cant sleep   not uncomfy or owt (although I am but that's not what is keeping me awake) I've just got a lot of stuff going round in this lil pee brain of mine   Wiggy, my marriage, will we cope money wise, will Zak's face get better eventually   oh lots of stuff!! 

Can't believe it's Wiggy's due date today and not a peep out of him/her   ah well, will be worth it in the end.

Sorry it's a me post again   but just one personal

Glad everything is ok Harts 

Love always

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Just popped in to say Good Luck Sheeza for when Wiggy does decide to enter this world  

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!

JEN!!!!!  Cool!!  It is great to see you here!  Thanks for asking - I bought some stuff for the little nibblers (and for rust on a plant in the front garden) and have sprayed it, I probably won’t see the benefit until the spring growing season next year.  But hopefully I have caught the little blighters!  Will have to have a read on the box to see if I have to do another spray.  Thanks for all your advice!  Do you want my address to send the biscuits to  

Hi Dizzi!  Well, we went to the docs and he told me to go away and lose weight.  They won’t even look at us until my BMI is under 35 (not really their decision, the insurance company won’t refund the cost to them).  Trouble is I am eating healthily, but the weight just isn’t coming off.  I put on a kilo after my birthday, so that didn’t help!  When I was younger I used to lose a kilo a week, and at the moment I am on a kilo a month, so I am embarrassed of my pathetic loss, they will probably think that I am not trying hard enough, and therefore don’t want it enough.

Special hugs for Shezza, sending you a cyber-tickle, see if that works!  But good luck for when it eventually happens!!!!  

Nothing much going on here today, volunteer work in the morning and then tidying up before m-i-l comes on Sunday!!  

Love and hugs to everyone else!

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Right this is the plan







.........
Tonight head off to Manchester , we then fly to Chicago in the morning . At Chicago we meet friends and go to Racine Wisconsin . We stay there the night with more friends , we also pick up the bike we will be using ( a 2003 Harely Davidson Roadking ) . From there it's North West to Eau Clare Wisconsin to meet up with the rest of the riding party ( there will be about 5 couples at this stage ) We will head off across Minnesota , South Dakota , stopping off in Rapid City , Sturgis , Deadwood , seeing Mount Rushmore and Crazy horse . We then go to Wyoming , to Yellowstone Park , then up to Montanna , to visit some more people and to attend a big party . There we will meet up with some more friends and all ride home to Wisconsin together . So thats to plan ish - we have nothing booked just gonna do what feels right .

I just want to thank you all for being here for me , especially in the last couple of weeks when i've been so down , you are such a special group of people







, and i know i wouldn't get through all this c**p without you , i love you all 

Love and big hugs and  to all of you .

See you at the end of June 

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## custard

Wowzers! 

That's a trip and a half Free!  (Sorry, I'm sure it's the wrong type of bike, but I'm a bike  I know nothing about them, except that mostly they just have 2 wheels!

Have a fabby dabby time. See you at the end of the month.

Love,
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Free have a fab time hunny  


Come on wiggy we all want to meet you   shezza

Sue  - happy birthday for the 5th ! sorry I missed it! feel free to slap me !

Drews 30th today so no pub for me tonight   off for family meal instead

Thanks for popping by JO 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Fluffs

C'mon Shezza, tell wiggy to get a wiggle on and shift *his*  *today* (and let me guess something right for once in my life )  

Free, have a fabby holiday hun 

 to everyone , can't stop now as covered in baby rice and banana  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Free hunny.... Firstly have a fandabbydozy time, behave, be careful and try to pop in on your travels! We'll miss you.  Sounds absolutely fab the map you got planned out.

Shezza... Just wishing you luck for when the event happens! You'll be fine, i'm sure of it. Think wiggys gonna be a laid back baby by the looks of it! so at least he/she might be well behaved when here!

Suzie... enjoy your meal tonight hun, hows the shoulder holding up?

Nicky... where are you sweet, we keep calling for you! Hope youre okay?

Morning to everyone else, how ya diddling?

Got lots to do today so must dash off soon. Yet more forms to fill in (tax credits etc) then washing and stuff, so best make a start.
Thanks for asking about bubs, she's fine (asleep at the mo) bit of a rough night last night. Feeding like a horse so gonna be a 2 tonne tessy by the time she's 2 months!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Free - that sounds like an excellent holiday!!! What an amazing adventure! 

Have a great time, if anyone deserves it, it is you!

Hugs

Sue 

ps - *creeps up behind Shezza* - BOOOO!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All

Shezza  - What ya doin hun??  You're making him/her far too comfy in there!  Wiggy show's his/her face soon before we all go mad with the suspense!

Sue - Sorry I missed your birfday too!  Happy Birthday hun!









Harts - I'm glad you're ok hun, that's no poodle landing on ya is it hun? Big Clumsy furball!! Just the sort of thing our big clumsy furball would do given a chance! 









Suzie - Enjoy your family meal hun, don't worry Drew's only 30 once so not many missed nights at the pub!  

Dizzi  - Wow thanks for the extra message, I'm hoping it's a sign because you picked shamrocks and  and my family are half irish!

Nicky - Enjoy your weekend away hun, I have you feel rejuvenated when you get back.

Em  - I'm thinking of you and your procedure hun! Hope you're ok.

Laura - I hope Maddie's enjoying her new toys.

Free  - Have an awesome road-trip hun. I really must educated Jen and Sue on bikes, Jen's looks like a Goldwing on that Smiley and Sue's looks more like mine - not your sort of bikes at all!   This is my bike  this is Free's bike







except Free's Harley will be a lot more shiny and chrome! 

Jen - I've been taking the dog on lots of long walks hun, so now that we're 3 days past I'm gonna get quite a bit more active! 
Shellebell  - Hope that spare rooms looking tidier now after all your hardwork. 
Fluffs - Is your hall finished yet?

Frills - Are you ok Hun?

Right that's me, I'm sat here waiting for DH to come back from working and then we're off to B&Q (our second home) to buy his supplies for his weekend's work!

Take care all

Amanda xxxxxx


----------



## mazv

Sorry to gatecrash girls but just popped on to see if Wiggy was here! Will be off line for 5 days from tonight so will miss the news, if he/she appears anytime soon  

Good luck Shezza!

Maz x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Mazv  shame you diddnt say sooner we could have sent you a text 

Free WOW Ive been to mt Rushmoore & Deadwood and rapid city!!!
I am going to miss you loads hun ((hug)) take care and ride safe!

Amanda  - love your bike education  I learn something new everyday     

Sue  for the BMI struggle have you joined ff's belly buddies  and have you tried eating low GI - sorry if I am not helping 

Shezza I hope youve still got my number for the "announcment"  for you really are going through rough patch just now Wiggy may not fix things - but *she* will help you focus on what important right now, YOU - baby and Zac need you hun, Nays a big boy 
I hope zacs face is healing OK, are you having problems 

Ceri  A work mate came into work today with her 7 week old daughter! 
and I thought of you and baby E 

Jen Bels has sussed the chat room for the gardeners chat and shes thought of a cool password  

Fluffs baby A  is supposed to EAT the rice and banana  bet it stinks too when your wearing it! 

Sorry for the *poo* personals I am sooo tired I can hardly stay awake -
So I am going to post this and go to bed - I will catch up properly with everything FF tommorow after work & sunday 
Until then take care 
~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

Dizzi squirrel said:


>


I love that graphic, it's really cheered me up!


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

Well I am not sleeping much over the past couple of days and realised what it is tonight, DH has developed a chesty cough thing and is snoring, well snoring more than normal  I haven't felt up to sorting the spare room, but will def be doing it over the weekend, one of us may be using it 

Amanda ~ It made me laugh with your family being half Irish, in my family the joke with my cousins was when they said they were half Irish someone would pipe up and say the other half was alcohol  
Sue ~ Have you had tests  You could have issues with weight like me with PCOS and Underactive Thyroid 
Shezza ~ Hang in there hun, Sending you loads of  to keep your strength up, esp with all of those thoughts running around you head  
Dizzi ~ Don't overdo it at work young lady  
Ceri ~ Sorry to put a downer on it, but my mates little un is a few mths old and she is still filling in forms for something or other  
Suzie ~ I hope Drew's B-Day dinner was good, you can save up tonights and have it all in one go next Fri 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

Sorry, just looking for a smiliey and found this


----------



## AmandaB1971

You're all coming up with some fab smileys recently, Shellebell that's another great one!!   I wish I were half alcohol hun, but am tee-total on this 2ww!! Still never mind Day 4 today only another 10 to go!! 

Axxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just popping in to say 

Sorry no personals 

Having a bit of a  bad day
Hope the sunshine will make it a bit happier

Love Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sorry to hear you're having a bad day Em.  Here's a  to make you feel better 

Axxx


----------



## Ceri.

Afternoon all! 

Hope youre all okay? Just a fleeting visit cos off out shortly to a bbq. Chris has said he'll drive so i can enjoy a drink!!!! Omg! Dont know whether i'll take him up on his offer though... yet! Better go express some booby juice just in case!

I've done some walking over the past few days, my god! Today i've done about 2 miles and i'm jiggered. Elysia must think we got teleported over to nannas house cos she was asleep the whole way there! woke up for half an hour then fell asleep on the way back too!

Right need to go now so         ttfn XXX


----------



## custard

Just me reporting for SD.



That'll have to do... Been browsing smilies but can't find a good soldier one at the mo.... Pirates are cool though!!!

Oh, and I found this and it made me laugh, so I'm sharing it....



Hope you're all having a nice one.

Love,
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am at work - just 2 hours to go . . . . 
then a whole day off!

See you later

~dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Evening All!

Big hugs to Em - I hope things improve for you soon 

Shellebell - they won't even look at me until I have lost weight. I think I am going to give it a month of writing everything I eat down, perhaps that will give me ammo in case it is something like that. It just gets a bit frustrating that the weight doesn't come off!  Thanks for the tip, it is something I think is worth mentioning to them.

Jen - here is one especially for you! 

This is my favourite: 

Hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## Fluffs

Evening all    just doing a SD snoop    to send you all some big   Been out for the day, walked  miles and am knackered now    

Shezza, no news yet hun?    Do I get another guess??  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Dizzi squirrel said:


> *SHEZZA'S SWEEPSTAKE
> EDD 8th June 07
> *
> 
> 
> Nicky ~ 3rd June, 7lb 3oz likkle girl
> 
> Fluffs ~ 8th June  7lb 6oz
> 
> Suzie ~ 10th June 7lb 11oz
> 
> Dizzi ~ 14th June 7lb 6oz
> 
> Mandy ~ 5th June  7lb 1oz
> 
> Em ~ 14th June 7lb 10oz
> 
> Freespirit ~ 14th June 7lb 12oz
> 
> Ceri ~ 1st June 7lb 2oz
> 
> Shellebell ~11 June 7lb 6oz
> 
> Sue ~ 5th June
> 
> Laura ~ 7th June
> 
> ​




Evening All
I got in had a shower and sat on the bed with a book and a glass of Ice cold magners!
I am however tired now and Dh just got in so this is a quick post,I will post proper tommorow 
I see weve all been searching for silly smileys today - heres mine! &


----------



## Fluffs

Here's mine 























Who wanted a soldier?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​
TEXT FROM SHEZZA . . . . 



> hi hun. just to let you know that I am on my way to hospital not sure if wiggy will arrive today but we can hope x


This was at 6pm!
Ive had no reply to my text sent a few mins ago 

  My phone was on silent cause I was at work - I just checked it before going to bed - and had to fire up the pc again to post - Sorry


----------



## Harts

Morning.

Shezza-- Hope you are okay.  Has Wiggy made his/her appearance.  Am thinking of you loads

Em-- How are you hun.  Thinking of you too. Hope your day got better    

Free- hope you are enjoying your hols.  You shouldn't be far from my house now!

Dizzi-- well done on the exercise! My regime at the moment is to walk from the bed to the settee! oh yeah and to the toilet and then back to the bed or settee! Thanx for the update on Shezza

Frill- how are you hun?  You might still be on your hols.  If you are, I hope u are having a wonderful time.

Ceri-- Did you manage a drink then?  Hope you had a great time.  Hope E is okay

Fluffs- how are you and little A doing?

Shelley-  Hope you have been managing some more sleep.  Is your shoulder okay now?

Suzie- How is your shoulder?  How is K doing?

Nicky- hope you and dh are okay hun. THinking of you both    

Mandy- I am not sure why my dog did it! He has been really gentle but then got excited and made a running jump on to the settee.  I was half asleep so didn't notice him. Loads of            coming your way.  Has the 2WW been driving u loopy yet?

Sue-- I would definitely ask your dr for the PCOS and thyroid tests.  I have PCOS and it really makes it difficult to lose weight.  Hope you are enjoying the weather.

Laura- How are you hun?  Hope all is well

Jen- cool smileys!  Hope you are okay

As for me... doing okay.  Still having a few pains. Told the families yesterday but really wish I could have been in Wisconsin to tell mine in person. House is taking longer than expected cuz the people who are buying it have now decided to get a mortgage (6 wks into the sale) and they pretty much forced us to take a low offer because it was cash and they could guarantee a quick sale!  I suppose at least we are getting a bit more than the previous sale.  Oh well, on the plus side, the longer we have this house, the less time we have to stay at in-laws!

Well, gonna go for now

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SHEZZA!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shezza & Nay announce the arrival of "wiggy"  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98228.msg1387800#msg1387800​

~Dizzi~​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for the link Dizzi!  

Sue


----------



## Suzie

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo  

           


Well done hunny   Hope you are all ok 

Welcome to the world Freya!


xx
p.s I was right on the date


----------



## Harts

Thanks for the news Dizzi

Shezza -- Congrats on the arrival of your little girl Freya.  What a gorgeous name.  It will be hard to stop calling her little Wiggy though!
I hope you are all doing well.     

Suzie- well done on the guess!

lots of love 
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

*Well done Shezza hun! Lots of love to you all XXXX*


----------



## Fluffs

Woo hoo Shezza        Congratulations


----------



## AmandaB1971

Well Done Shezza -  on Freya Leigh.   

Harts - Glad you're bearing up hun.  Am slowly going mad with 2ww have realised today/yesterday that I have no sore (.)(.) which I am finding very disconcerting.  Last time I had agony from first day of Cyclogest until end of tx and this time it seems I have nothing.  It's not that I had it and it's gone it's just that I've realised I've never had it this time!

Ceri - I hope you're ok hun.  Can't believe Elysia is nearly a month old already!

Suzie - How are you hun?

Dizzi - Glad to hear you're having a rest hun, it's long overdue!

Right I'm off to monitor DH's work on the back of the house!! 

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## custard

Morning all!

Just a quickie from me as I have a miwwion books to mark and I need to get out in the garden too.....   and   today!!

Congrats again Shezza!!

Mandy -      You're doing really well hun. Just hang on in there a bit longer. 

Sorry, no time for more personals. But big  to anyone else who needs it and  to all.

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Well i took chris up on his offer and enjoyed a bottle of wine last night at the bbq. bit of a headache this morning! Not used to it anymore, will be a while til that happens again! Anyway had a good night, spent most of the night in tears with laughing, proper fits of the giggles! Chris got up to bubs in the night whilst i slept like a baby, and Elysia didnt!  Payback time for when he went out to wet babys head! He's gone off to work looking like a zombie this morning! Almost felt sorry for him! 
Gonna go for a walk shortly.....

Mandy ....       

Jen .... Sundays sposed to be a day of rest!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Ceri they do say revenge is a dish best eaten cold!!    I think Chris has had his come-uppance now hasn't he?!  

Glad you had a nice night hun

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

yes! he is now officially dh again instead of p.i.t.a!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Afternoon Chatters

Shezza   Congraulations once again to you and Nay, on the safe arrival of Freya (Love the name!)

Amanda     







 for being symptomless atm - theres still time   

Harts your exercise sounds far better thn mine - that reminds me when its a bit cooler out i must do 100 skips ( to burn off the mars Icecream Ive just eaten 

Ceri  I am glad you got a night off hun and slept well - your Dh just got himself back in the good books 

Jen I did some gardening today! I planted the mint dh bought into one of my empty tubs and i put the hose on my grass and plants last night,

Sue  weightloss has always been an issue for me to (I am overweight too) and my mum has been dx with an underactive thyroid, my test came back ok (its not fair) small changes hun for big results

Fluffs A now has a choice of girlfriends  hows things with you 

Frill when you get back POST!

Free I guess your long gone now are you somewhereover the atlantic or







accross North West to Eau Clare Wisconsin !

Emily  for your test - I hope the results are helpfull for your tx

Shelley shelley where are you 

Nicky I hope your having a nice time away 

Laura is maddie getting to play in a paddling pool with this nice weather 

LouF Any plans to come home yet  we need to have that meet up at cheshire oaks 

Suzie  are you working to hard ? is K behaving ? what plans have you this week ?

Me

I was up early and have manged to add some more history to y Blog - I am using extracts from my FF posts/Pms to build up a 
I have done from feb nov '05 today - does anybody know what key I hit to overwrite previous text - as I keep doing this and cant reverse it!  (ie when you delete one letter it deletes the next one in turn not allowing you to re write

I have just been to B&Q to pick some paint for our externalwoodwork, and fences, DH will buy it in the week when I am working, and on my way back I drove over a milk bottle as I turned into our road (nasty junction) so I now have a peice of glass in my tyre       DH is on his way home from work, so I will check back later we are going to visit SIL and Zac this evening and we will take the dogs for a good run as its so nice


~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Apoligies for the errors in my post above 1) the re writing thing means I coulndt just change what I noticed
2 I thought I'd lost it completly (as IE keeps crashing on my PC - Virus scans are fine  So I give up!)

Back later Dh is home


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters!

Shezza   welcome freya to the chitters!

Harts  glad to read your taking it easy
norti doggy!

Dizzi ooh mars ice cream! 
hope you enjoy your skipping
have a good afternoon

Amanda         

ceri hope that you and E are doing ok
glad you enjoyed the bbq and a long nights sleep!

Jen hope you have finished your marking and enjoying some time in the garden

Fluffs hows u and A

Suzie hope that your having a lovely weekend
did drew have a lovely birthday hows things with K

Sue hope your having a lovely weekend

Shelley how r u honey

Frill hope your having a fab time
bet your missing chas n dave!

Freespirit your not going to read this for a few weeks but hope your having a fab time

Laura hope that you and mads are having lots of fun with all the new toys!

Nicky hope your having a lovely weekend away

Love to anyone i missed

I havent been feeling too clever since i had the colonoscopy in all honesty so just been popping on checking boards i slept for about 6 hrs yesterday evening 
have lots of pain when i wee i still have af and pain with that.

I had sedation for the colonoscopy, well i did once they found a vein lol, the nurse couldnt so the dr had to do it and he was having probs so he had to put it into a superficial vein it stung like  when they put the drugs into it

I dont think it took effect cos i was fully with it, it was quite painful and he had to keep stopping for a minute or so, he did say tho that i did well coping with the pain

Well i have inflammation in my bowel so they have taken numerous biopsies in various places where the inflammation is, they also saw endo on my bowel, this has been suspected for about 2 yrs unfortunately it cannot be removed until after my ivf as any surgery will lead me to losing my remaining ovary which is one of the reasons why my funding was brought forward

We wait for the results of the biopsies which will be 11th july

Well Willow will be home tomorrow yay missing her
DH was supposed to collect her but his mum/brother have asked him to clean the bathroom so hes going to do that instead 

Will catch up again soon
Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon Chitters!

Em - Sorry you're still not feeling too perky hun. 

Dizzi - Enjoy your run with the dogs and the visit to Zac.  I'm reassured by my lack of symptoms cos mp reckons his DW never had any symptoms which was why he was stunned by the BFP!

 to everyone else.  I'm off to help DH now who's working on the house again!

Axxxx


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!

Yay - the marking is done!       Now I have to plan some lessons for tomorrow (shouldn't take too long...).  And meanwhile my dear dh is out planting up stuff in the garden for me.  Later on we're off for tea with friends, so all in all it has been a good Sunday.

Dizzi - I just looked in to my gallery - thanks for your kind comments.  I've been thinking a lot about your motivation thing, and the only suggestion I really have is for you to find a plant - flower, fruit, veg, whatever, that you really love.  Then check that it is suitable to grow on your soil and in your part of the country.  Then just give it a go.  I'm always better at looking after the plants I really love.  I couldn't care less if slugs eat the brussels sprouts, but heaven help them if they go near my raspberries!!    It does make a big difference if a plant is right for your garden though, they need a lot less looking after if they are happy!!!  So, what do you really like??  BTW it is the "insert" button that causes overwriting.  Just press it again and it should go back to normal.

Em - So sorry that you are in pain after your procedure.      I hope they will find something useful from the biopsies so that the docs can help you. 

Ceri - glad you had a good night.  You sound like you really needed it!  Hope you had a nice walk.  Sadly Sunday is always school work day for me, as I only teach on Mondays and I'm not organised enough to get it all done earlier in the week!   Never mind.  Nearly there now!

Lots of love to everyone else.  Just need to plan my year 7 lesson on Space now.



Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza

We are home 

Thanks for all your wishes and posts and texts!!  

Will be back tomorrow when I am feeling less tired and sore (she is well worth it though!!!)

Lots of love

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danlau

Hiya , 

Just a quickie I'm afraid ...popped on to say WELL DONE SHEZZA !!!! xxx

Love & Hugs to everyone else xx Sorry its not a long post wiv personals   feeling blue today xx but thrilled that wiggy's here xx Love ya all Laura xx


----------



## Ceri.

Welcome back shez, hope youre doing okay hunny. Take it easy now sweet. You got plenty of help at home?


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Well I have had a productive day, but just doesn't look like it   I have sorted the spare room, but things are in boxes all over the place as it was too hot to stay in the loft today. Ihave cleared a little from my back garden (  moss on my patio) and have done the ironing. And to top it off AF has made an appearance again, she was only here 20 days ago but only for 2 days    

Shezza ~ Great news and Welcome baby Freya  

Em ~  I hope you are feeling better soon hun, and that the results are all OK. I'm sure Willow will make things seems better  
Jen ~ sounds like you had a great day hun. PS Space Big black thing with loads of twinkling stars and planets, big hot orange thing is the Sun and the white thing at night that changes shape throughout the month is the moon. Year 7 Space class is now sorted  
Amanda ~ just re-filling you with         
Ceri ~ Glad you ahd a great night and that pita has now been upgraded to DH  
Dizzi ~ You was supposed to REST on your day off misses   I hope all was well with Zac  
Harts ~ I hopeyou are feeling better now 

Love n Hugs to all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Welcome home Shezza and Freya    Hope you feel less sore very soon  

Hope everyone is ok    Had a busy day doing chores (boo) and am knackered now.  AF has sort of arrived and I have (tmi) been suffering with a bit of the old met bum this evening too so feeling sorry for myself      Will attempt some personals tomorrow as it's late now.

Night all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Shell, cross posted    The   is obviously in this part of the world this week    She's playing silly ******* here though  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi 

This is a quickpost 'cause I am off to bed!

Shezza - glad your home - have a few pjama days  people do stuff for you when your in pj's try and get some rest hun 

Jen - I did more gardening tonight  I planted 2 pots up with hanging basket plants and a lupin that was about to die  ( I bought them 2 weeks ago . . . )  they will survive (thanks for telling me about the insert button bubbles for that me-thinks )

Amanda PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  

Shelley I did rest !! Dh and I had a seista at 4-5pm

Fluffs  for the witch - please send her here after I want her gone before my holiday!

Emily 

Laura  Why are you blue hun  

Ok Zac is adorable - I am obviously really bad at dealing with peoples pregnancy's - I walked out of their house happpier than Ive been in a while - just cause I had lots of cuddles! 
Dh even had a cuddle with him (addmittly that bought a lump to my throat) 
I am determined more than ever to lose some weight and get pregnant - I want what they have I want it soo much. 
I saw the boys too and they were great fun to be with - I will try and upload some pictures to my gallery this week.

Goodnight everyone  - May we all be sprinkled with  in our sleep -
wherever in the world we are


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon Peeps

I'm at work so can't stop and chat but just noticed we were dropping onto page 2 

Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine 

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## danlau

Hello  

Its been quiet on here today ?

Again just a quickie to check everyone is tickety boo ...I've got to go and water the lawn ...yaaawwwwwwwwwnnnnnnn .

Back 2morry for personals ... once the grass is done I'm gonna have an early night cos my eyes r telling me to 

xx Loveya laura


----------



## Harts

Hi girls

Shezza- hope you are taking it easy hun.  Can't wait to see some pics!  

Em- sorry that you are in so much pain hun.  I really do hope that things get sorted out for you soon  

Dizzi- glad that you had a great time visiting Zac.  I really struggled with pg people too but babies just make me melt!

Amanda- hope the 2ww is not being too bad           

Shelley- sorry af is messing you about.  Sounds like you got loads done.  Send some of your energy my way- my house is a tip!

Laura-- our posts crossed!  Hope you enjoy your early night

A big hello to everyone else.

As for me... not doing too bad but told dh that he will have to give me lifts to work (which I don't think went down too well) cuz felt like I was going to pass out on bus this morning. 

A bit of a silly story... our eccentric neighbour saw me when I got home from work and said "you won't believe it. someone stole my cooker!"  I thought he was getting rid of the cooker because it has been outside his house for the past two days. But, get this, he took it outside to clean it  (don't know why it was taking so long and why he took it outside to do) and it looks like a rag and bone man saw it and thought it was for scrap  

Right, better go and do something productive!
lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Not much to say, just wanted to waffle to keep us slipping down the page  

Harts ~ Bless you neighbour   I work for a whitegoods company and we have loads of old dears that do REALLY silly things. We are starting to write them down in a e-book  

Love n Hugs 
Shelley Xxx


----------



## custard

Awww bless Harts. That's crazy!!! I can think of much easier wways to clean your cooker   

Evening Shelley - I was just thinking the same and then all of a sudden we were back up the top!!

Laura - Hope the grass is OK! Have a good 

Mandy -                 for you hun.

I'm off to  too now.

Night night.
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters 

Jen how r u hun

Shelley hope that ur ok have to   at the ebook at work

Laura hope that your having a good snooze

Mandy said it already but                  coming your way!

Shezza how r u doing sweetheart hope that your healing well
  to freya and zak

Ceri hows you and E

Harts  at your neighbour a bit of a heave ho for the cleaning of a cooker

Dizzi hope that you have had an easy day at work honey
hope last nights visit with zac was ok

Fluffs hope that you and A are ok and that the  has sorted herself out!

Free thinking of you and hope your having lots and lots of fun

Frill hope that you are having/had a lovely holiday
dont forget to come and tell us all about it!

Weebs you have been gone far toooooooo long

Suzie hope you and drew and k are ok

Nicky thinking of u hun

Hope i havent forgotten anyone 

as for me .......
well i am feeling a bit better, just feeling tired, and got awful back pain have had it mildly for about 10 days now but its got worse since friday, it gets worse when i spend a penny and that in itself hurts so think maybe a UTI perhaps have promised dh if it persists i will see gp

We were asked if we would do the honour of being my cousins daughters godmother and ian godfather, she asked us because of the interaction that she had with dh which kind of makes me feel happy but also makes me feel sad, also asked me to be godmother to her bump felt a bit overwhelmed with that

I was back at work today, i have been feeling a bit blue, mainly Bouncer is on my mind its hitting me its my first birthday coming up without her and it always hits me more when willow is away altho it feels as though when willow is not here bouncers presence is and i can smell her dh says the same so know i am not going 

Willows home now shes so wonderful, we went and collected her 
we had a long chat with steve and hes waiting for the sale of his kennels to go thru but is being messed about big time. He will keep in touch with us though i think he feels a bit of a bond with willow. I was saying to him that if our ivf failed what our plans would be

he instantly replied but its not going to fail, its going to work it will work its going to work which then made me  we have decided though if it does that i will then have the op that i so much need to get me my quality of life back and will then get another lab after i have recovered and i will be mom to two labs

Steve thinks we are doing a fab job with willow and shes a joy to have

Got a day off tomorrow so gonna have a rest (inbetween walks) DH is working 6-6
and on wednesday willows going shopping lol

night all
Em


----------



## Harts

Morning girls

Shelley-- I had to laugh when you said old dears doing silly things.  My neighbour is only 53!!!

Em- glad you are feeling a bit better and not in quite so much pain. Have a great day off today.

Jen- hope you had a nice night snoozing!

A big hello to everyone else

oh yeah... loads more       for Amanda.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

morning 

just a quick post to send loads of   to Amanda 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## custard

Morning all!

Me too       for you Amanda!

Zzzzzzz were great thanks Harts!

Em - So sorry that you're still feeling rubbish.  Definitely go to the docs and get them to sort you out.  There's no need to suffer.    

I'm having a relatively quiet day.  Friend has cancelled our meet up, so I'm off to drop off dry cleaning on my own.   Done some prep for next Monday, so I'm feeling very angelic.  Also done the ironing and some washing.  I watched the Motorcycle diaries whilst doing the ironing and I must recommend it.  It's about two blokes who drive right up through South America.  One of the guys is Che Guevara, but it isn't so much his story as a travelogue.  I thought it was fab.  The subtitles were a bit tricky with the ironing, but manageable  

Love to all!
Jen
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza

Just a quickie!

    for Amanda!!!  

All great here, Freya is adorable and Zak is being a brilliant big brother  

Will be back soon to keep you updated, when (if) we get some kind of routine   

Love always 

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S Check out the ticker and piccie on the side!!!


----------



## Suzie

awww shezza    gorgeous 

xx


----------



## Fluffs

Shezza, fab piccies    Hope you are doing ok and Freya is being a good girl for you  

Mandy              Hope you are doing ok hun  

Big  to everyone else.  Off to finish putting away my shopping as it's allover the hallway (thanks Mr Sainsbury's delivery man    )

Fluffs xxx


----------



## custard

Shezza - She's a real stunner!

Love,
Jen


----------



## Ceri.

Ah Shezza, she is bootiful! Gotta say the names go really well together too, Zak and Freya. Just great. Hope youre taking it easy!

Everyone else well today? Not stopping cos i got fat finger syndrome today, keep having to type everything twice!

Gonna go do some washing and a tidy up.....

Love to you all XXXX


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon Peeps!

Shezza she is absolutely gorgeous! Awwwwwww  for Freya!

Right I can't stop as I'm shattered, been training in Manchester all day and just got back.  Still no symptoms to speak of although just been to loo and wondered if I saw some spotting!  Now, just so you know 2ww madness if definately here! I'm not sure if it was spotting or my red skirt reflecting off the white ceiling onto the loo roll in the bright sunlight!!!  So will be going back afterwards to check!!  Surely can't be all over on Day7pt??! 

Anyway, will be back later, when I've had a drink been for some further knicker checking (sorry tmi!) and had my tea!  to you all!!

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

Well  is def here   Not quite sure what the 'ell is going on with me again  I am presuming it is cause I had a bad tummy the other week. IBS plays up as well when I am like this. I made my mate at work laugh as she asked if I was OK this morning and my answer was "OK ish, got Aunt Flo and Windy Miller nagging"  

Shezza ~ Awww bless those pics. Is Zak being a good big brother.... so far? 
My mates 2 n half yr old keeps trying to pay with his 3mth old brother as if he was the same age   
We went for a walk with bubs in buggy, when we got back bubs was asleep so we left him in buggy in back garden. Big brother only decided to try and take him back out for a walk, got fed up as couldn't open gate so tried to get in the buggy with him   Obviously wanted a kip too   Funny what they will do when think they are not being watched 

Amanda ~ So your 2ww is going perfectly then   Make sure you have a rest tonight hun  

Harts ~ I have added your story into the book at work, along with a customer I had today that was frightened of the washing machine cause it was beeping at her, it was only beeping to say it was finished, she was convinced that it meant it was broken  

Em ~ I hope you are feeling a little better today hun  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

I don't think it was spotting I think it was just a flaw in the loo roll!   I've not had anything on the 1001 trips to the loo I've done since! 

Sorry you're not feeling the best Shelley hope you feel better soon! 

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hello everyone I am still here, I was away at the weekend and before that I was very busy.
I'm feeling really good at the moment after the weekend away, I feel nice and relaxed and de stressed, Not sure how long it will last though  

Just wanted to nip on and let you know I'm still here, You haven't got rid of me that easy! 

Shezza ~ Huge congrats on the birth of Freya, She is gorgeous as I have already said  Hope the pain eases soon chick and give Zak some big kisses from me, Big Hugs for you too.

Mandy ~   for you Hun 

Suzie ~ Hows things with you? Hows K? you haven't spoken about him for a while? Hope all is OK 

Shelley ~ Hope AF is gentle with you and sorts itself out soon 

Ceri ~ How you doing Hunny? Hope your all OK chick  Hows Elysia doing? 

Em ~ Hope your feeling OK after Friday Hun.

Fluffs, Free, Harts, Dizzi, Sue, Laura and anyone else I have missed. Hope everyone is OK 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## danlau

Hiya 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR   Iv'e just had a super post wiped out     ...gonna have a cuppa de-stress and try again when I am less mad xx

****** computer to blame ...not me ....never is   

x Lau


----------



## Harts

Morning girls

Shezza- OMG how beautiful is she!  Hope you are feeling less sore now.  Zak looks like he is enjoying being a big brother

Laura- I hate when that happens! Hope you enjoy your cuppa

Nicky- Nice to see you back hun.  Glad you had a great weekend away.

Em- hope you are feeling better hun. Has backache gone?

Mandy-- same thing happened to me with loo roll!  Some rolls have flecks of other colours- not sure if it only recycled rolls or what and I saw red one day and nearly burst into tears!     for you hun

Shelley- sorry af is messing you about again. I used to work in a travel insurance company call centre and some of the calls we got.  One old lady phoned up and was yelling at me because apparently we delivered her refrigerator and left it downstairs and she wanted it upstairs.  After about 10 mins I finally convinced her that travel insurance companies did not delivery white goods!

Dizzi- how are you doing hun?

a big hello to everyone else

lots of love
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning

wont say good morning cos it aint

Some ones been and thieved my washing off my line 

interestingly enough only my clothes

who would want my knickers i really dont know i can understand the rest as its nice clothes good labels but really  off now cos it means all my birthday money will now be spent replacing them

Not sure if it washing on the line is covered by my home insurance or not

need to walk willow before work so best dash
back tonight
Em


----------



## custard

Morning all,

Just a quicky as it's nice out.  Bought plants last night....  Need to put them in the ground.

Em - I think your washing should be covered.  The same thing happened to a friend and I think she was able to claim.  VERY annoying though, so a big     to you.

Amanda -            for you this morning.

Harts - Loving the crazy caller story   

Laura -   so annoying.  Hope your cuppa was nice.

Shelley -  for you too.  Can you send me your AF as I'm on tenter hooks waiting for mine.  Always the way.  Hope you feel much better soon. 

Nicky - nice to hear from you.  Glad you had a good weekend away.

Ceri - Sometimes I wonder if anyone would understanfd my posts if i just left them the way my fingers type the,!!!  I spend all my time on backspace/  Not so bad dtoday. 

Fluffs -  for you too.  Hope the met bum is better today. I know all about that and it is mega grim. 

Love and hugs to all and apologies to those I have missed.
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Harts - I've changed my brand now hun!   I was thinking of writing to Charmin to complain but DH said they'd think I was 

Em - I've sent you a message elsewhere! 

 to everyone else will be back later, I'm just at work at mo, although can't be bothered being here been up half the night wee'ing and sneezing! 

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## danlau

Helllooo,

Em ~ What cheeky blighters  The audacity of some poeple !!! sending some 

Amanda ~ the sneezing = hayfever or cold ?? keeping    for u xx  .. r u completely cuckoo yet on this 2ww ?

Jen ~ What plants did ya get ?

Suzie ~ Are u ok hun  Unlike u to post mini posts ....   if u need em x

Dizzi ~







Are u ok sweetie ??  

Shezza ~ Hows the little un's ??









Nicky ~ Glad to hear u had a fab wkend ... go anywhere nice ??

Ceri, Harts, Fluffs, Sue and evryone else 

I'm off to tesco's now for onions ...oh what a glam life eh !!    back later chickies xx laura


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Laura

Allergies hun for definate!  I sneeze if someone looks at me the wrong way! 

Axx


----------



## custard

Oh Amanda - I'm so feeling the sneezes with you. My acupuncturist thought I was dying of some terrible man-flu this morning!!! I'm so grumpy with my hayfever at the moment. Still could be worse.... 

Laura - I got:
a pale purple Streptocarpus "Crystal beauty" for my window sill http://www.logees.com/prodinfo.asp?number=T5025-2 
a Stipa gigantea http://www.bethchatto.co.uk/plant%20portraits%20s/index4.html
a Euphorbia "Diamond frost" http://www.scenicnursery.com/archives/2006_11.html
and finally a funny pink fluffy cloverish thing called... Trifolium rubens http://www.boga.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/html/Trifolium_rubens_Foto.html
... well you did ask!!! I was very pleased with my purchases. But now need to plant them out. That was the plan for the afternoon, but it is now raining, which I'm actually quite pleased about as it means I can sit on the sofa this afternoon rather than work! Yay!

Catch you laters!
Love,
Jen
xxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## custard

Hello!

Where is everyone?  We were dropping down the page at an alarming rate!!

Love yaz lots,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all
I am pooped. I have changed teams at work, as my expertise was needed elsewhere and it has knackered me out a bit. They need a little motivation and aparently I am the best at work to   them into shape   
I would say I can't wait til the weekend, but I am up early going to Bovingdon Market on sat AM. If anyone tries to disturb me on Sun there will be   

Em ~ OMG about the nasty blighters nicking your clothes   I bet you are looking at everybody all around round at the mo  
Jen ~ I really need to sort out my back garden so I can plant some lovely plants like that. 
Laura ~ I hope you bought more than onions at Tesco's, express one item checkout  
Amanda ~ How   are you feeling today then     
Harts ~ Hows you, taking it easy I hope  
Nicky ~   long time no see   Glad the trip away has down you good 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Just been out with DH had a nice Starbucks (decaff of course) and a little cake! 

I had a not to bad day, nothing much to report til was on way home and took dog for a walk when he decided to attack a jack russell!  I was so upset afterwards cos I thought I might of hurt my embies, but all my mad mod mates reassured me I won't have done any harm - me and dog are currently estranged though!!  Wasn't going to tell DH as I thought he'd go mad at the dog but had to tell him as he arrived home to find me in tears and dog looking sheepish in kitchen!  He was fine and said he agreed no harm would be done to me by having to split them up! Dog's now not on any bonios until at least christmas! Everytime I get up and go anywhere he's coming over to try and make friends but I'm not ready to forgive him yet, which is not like me cos I love my dog!

Anyway I'm wittering... I'll go and free you all from my drivel! 

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters!

Thought would pop and post whilst watching BB, i recorded it on V+ 
hunky pc plod came at 9pm so missed it then

Jen hows u hope u had a nice time at the allotment lol

Amanda...... hugs to you oooh you enjoy the cake!
      
and heaps and heaps of  

Harts hope you and bump are ok
did dh give u a lift to work 

Shelley hows u sweetie
I def wont text u on sunday morning lol

Laura do you know how to peel the onions then 
hope they didnt make u cry!

Suzie how r u hows k
did drew have a nice birthday btw

Nicky lovely to hear from you   

Dizzi how r u honey
is it tonight your on nights 

Shezza how r u and lil ones

ceri hope u and E are ok

Fluffs how r u and A

Frill hope your ok

Sue hows u

sorry to anyone i missed
Willows in bed with dh
Shes being very good now in the bedroom when i go out lots more room for her obviously and she loves it

I have to go to work tomorrow, as the boss expects me without fail because i came home early today once i realised my purse was missing

Hoping to get there early so i can leave early only got 3 and a bit hours to do

have got 2 new tops today from envy but couldnt get the one i wanted tho didnt think i would

now down to 1 pr of trousers so need to sort that out over weekend dh is giving me half his pay friday to replenish my wardrobe bless him

love to all
catch up maybe tomorrow or if not on friday
Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

Heffalump said:


> Morning
> 
> wont say good morning cos it aint
> 
> Some ones been and thieved my washing off my line
> 
> interestingly enough only my clothes
> 
> who would want my knickers i really dont know i can understand the rest as its nice clothes good labels but really  off now cos it means all my birthday money will now be spent replacing them
> 
> Not sure if it washing on the line is covered by my home insurance or not
> 
> need to walk willow before work so best dash
> back tonight
> Em


Hi Em!

I haven't got time tonight (oh 00:12 that makes it now morning!) to read all the messages, I will go through them tomorrow and reply, but I saw this and I have to tell you that someone I used to know in Milton (not sure how far it is from you - but still Cambs!), who was more than 80 years of age, had her "smalls" stolen from her washing line. What sort of person would steal the underwear of a woman of that age, and for what reason?! Just proves that it doesn't have to make sense why these morons do something like this.

I hope it is covered by insurance and you manage to get it all replaced soon. But what a  annoyance that someone has done that.

Sorry everyone - will catch up tomorrow!

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!! 

Em - hope all the discomfort from you colonoscopy has gone away and your back is better.

Shezza - those photos of Freya are the cutest! She looks absolutely adorable!

Danlau - sending you hugs

Hugs to all that have AF visiting this week

Amanda - sending you hugs for 2ww. Hope you can mend the relationship between you and your dog!

Nicky - glad you are back, hope that relaxed feeling lasts a long time!

Not much going on here, today I am revising for minimum 6 hours for my exams next week . Yesterday I did two mock reading exams and managed to pass those, not sure what my brain is in the mood for today! Feeling a bit sad as my course is coming to an end in two weeks, it has been such a part of my life for a year and a half and I am going to miss everyone. 

Hope everyone else is ok - sending you lots of  and hugs

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

sorry - forgot! HAPPY BIRTHDAY EM!!!!!

Sue


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Just a quick one from me cuz need to get ready for work.

Just wanted to say

*Happy Birthday Em. I hope you have a great day*

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danlau

Good morning

Em ~~~~~~~~~~~ 

x Lau


----------



## AmandaB1971

Happy Birthday Em









Sue - Yes I've forgiven the dog for his naughtiness as DH reckons he was protecting me!!  So albeit he was mis-guided I'll give him the benefit of the doubt that his intentions were honourable enough! 

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all 

Just a quickie to say

Happy Birthday Em ​ Hope you have a fab day ​
 to everyone. Will try to attempt some personals later but have to sort out new tyre for car first as it just failed it's MOT 

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Afternoon all - I am about to do the school run to grab my nephews so will post properly later,
I just wanted to say its almost new thread time 
page 40 ladies ? or after Amanda's  announcment - the choice is yours 

Any list updates please pm me or post here

~Dizzi~

Happy birthday Em lets hope today has been beter in every way for you ((hug))


----------



## Fluffs

After Amanda's BFP               Of course, if she wants to test by page 40.....    (but watch out for the  !!)


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Can I join you all?


----------



## Fluffs

Dunno - are you mad enough?      Welcome aboard   

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Promise I WILL be back later (honest  )  Got MOT done but need to get tea started now  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Fluffs said:


> Dunno - are you mad enough?


Be warned - there is a test!!!


----------



## Suzie

quick post as off to take K boxing 

Em - HAPPY BIRTHDAY ! hope you got spoilt rotten! 

Had K's sw here this eve, waste of time that was as usual!!

promise will be back for personals in a bit

love to you all
Suzie xx

   to Amanda!


----------



## AmandaB1971

You'll have to be v quiet over the weekend if we're waiting for my BFP announcement!!    Not due to test til next wednesday but very tempted to sneakily do it sunday morning cos it's fathers day and how cool would that be for Steve?

Catch ya all later

Axxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Happy Birthday Em  
Hope you've had a good day Hun 


Saila, you following me  Hope your OK Hun, Saw your news on NE's  

Mandy   

Hello everyone else, I must go get myself something to eat, I haven't had any tea yet 

Nicky x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Em - I hope you've had a nice birthday hun

Suzie - Sorry the SW visit wasn't very productive, but then are they ever?

Nicky - Hope you're doing ok hun. 

Well, today I've got niggling AF pains (which I've been readin are common even with a BFP) I've also got really achey legs which hurt from my groin down to my knees, I'm still light-headed but thought a few months back maybe I had low blood pressure but then it went away so this may not be related.  This afternoon I had a sharp stabbing pain through my left boob but nothing else in the (.)(.) dept! Tonight I've had sharp shooting pains in my tum and down into my groin on both sides fairly randomly, a couple of them have been quite strong but others I've been aware of but they haven't had me doubled up.  God knows what all this means, I still don't feel like there's anything to indicate a BFP but we'll wait and see, next Wednesday seems soooooooo flippin far away!  

Anyway, sorry for me post (again! )  to all the lovely Chitters

Amanda xxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all

Well as expected I am "pooped" its like I am here in body but the brains not quite with me - so no personals tonight  sorry
Yesterday I had my health kinesology (HK) Now Im not sure if you know but when I last saw him I had homework to do, which I failed at - did it for a week . . . so have been feeling guilty on top of everything else 
Anyway what with the wedding and the baby news Ive been hanging onto my sanity by a thread, and tuesday night Dh & I were real snappy and cross with each other so by yesterday I was feeling wrung out anyway, then on my way to the appointment I felt myself get tearfull and sure enough I spent almost the whole session in tears but B was great and the session was good for me, I go back in 6 weeks
I then met G for a drink Still difficult  but I am tryingand spent some time with my nephews - 
Cuddling Zac is so good - SIL and I had our first real good chat since our fall out she understands why/howcome I cant do "bumps"

Anyway on a much happier/lighter note we had a call tonight from the solictor re our extension money - 
so TX will be planned with my next AF (if she ever shows up!) meanwhile I am looking again at job changes - I saw one tonight for a health advisor working for NHS DIRECT its the same band (salery)
as I am on with nvq3 as a requirment trouble is its not too local - so I might try and make some calls tommorow se if we have a more local one.
Sorry for the me post - guess I just need to put it down to move forward,
Dh & I are counting down the days to our holiday I just hope the  dosn't join us _again _

I always read posts, but I have found it hard to reply this week  should feel better tommorow 
Night all
~Dizzi~


----------



## custard

Morning all you lovely ladies!

A quick me bit then personals....

Pretty please can I have some swinging AF dances as my baseline is on Tuesday and she STILL hasn't shown up, so I'm getting a bit stressed out!  Been wearing best pants for days and it has not worked!!! 

Dizzi - Glad you had a good chat with your sil.  How long is it until your holiday?  Sending you big  in the meantime.

Amanda -           I hope all those signs turn out to be good ones.          

Nicky - How are you doing hun?

Suzie - Hope K's boxing was good.  How are things with you?

Saila - Hi hun!  Welcome!  How are you doing?  Have your cats been up to tricks recently?  Mine is spending all her time hunting birds through the window (she could go out, but she is much to lazy to actually try to catch anything!!!).

Fluffs - Hope you had a nice tea!

Sue - Lots of luck for the exams next week. 

Right, me and my snotty nose are off to call the clinic and see what they say.  I really don't want to be postponed as dh only agreed to this tx because it left August free for us to recover (he's a teacher) and I'm away week after next and it was all carefully planned.  Just goes to show I suppose.   Shouldn't rely on this sort of thing going smoothly.

Lots of love and hugs to all, especially those I've missed. 
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Jen, tea was yummy    I made lasagne    Couldn't get back on here though as DH decided my laptop needed some important updates doing    Why he had to do it then I will not know - why not when I'm off ironing or something else just as mundane?  Men eh!  

AF dance for you:
                      

Big hello to everyone.  I WILL do some proper personals soon  

Fluffs xxx

PS Mandy


----------



## custard

Thanks Fluffs!   

Catch you all later.  Off to work now.

Jen
xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

What kind of test  

Nicky ~ I'm not following you.... well maybe   Thanks for your good wishes it has been a very trying time


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Wraakgodin said:


> Fluffs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno - are you mad enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Be warned - there is a test!!!
Click to expand...

Salia Welcome to the Chatters thread hun hope you will soon feel a part of the chitters 
And the test is . . write everyones names for personals backwards   on your first go!

Amanda 

















Fluffs Time to put your DH in the . . .







updates in Chitter time - Whatever next!

Jen heres a dance . . 

















































     

Suzie - Just for K









Sue  for exams






















































































Emily What did you do for your birthday in end 

Nicky  nnice to see you posting again hun - I hope your feeling better 

Shelley  not long till Sunday hun when you can







the day away - dont get rushing /doing stuff - try and re charge your batteries 

Harts Will Bubba be born here or in the US of A - any idea yet  hope your taking it easy 

LouF when you comming back ?

Laura







I'm fine ta a good nights sleep and I am ready to tackle the housework Ive got a glam life too 

Ceri hows you hun - Is E in a routine for you yet  more piccys please 

Shezza Your picture of Freya & Zac are so cute! I hope your OK and getting some help at home 

Frill long time no post hun  come on dont be a stranger 

Holiday is 4 shifts away or Saturday 23rd for 2 weeks in Saundersfoot nr Tenby


----------



## ♥Saila♥

everyone on FF!!??


----------



## DizziSquirrel

All the Chitter Chatters on this thread  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Fluffs

Saila, I'll give you a start....  sffulf    The rest, as they say, is up to you....


----------



## ♥Saila♥

izzid lerriuqs
adnama
nej
eizus
eus
ylime
ykcin
yellehs
strah
fuol
arual
irec
azzehs
llirf

<<< pants as she is out of breath>>>


----------



## custard

Very impressive "aliaS"!!! Oh, is that why your name is Saila? Or just a coincidence?

Love,
Jen
xxx

P.S. Thanks for all the fab dances. Still waiting....


----------



## Shellebell

OMG how many pages 

Just enough time to send you all  or  or  or  or 

 Welcome to the nuthouse Saila  

And an AF dance to those that need it


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Sorry can't do personals, will try on Sunday.  We've been out shopping all day and I've come back with a blinding headache so have just nipped on here to do what I need to do and then put laptop away to give my eyes a rest!  Also came back with some orange knickers to get me through to test day! 

Welcome Saila!

Big  to everyone, just cos no personals doesn't mean I'm not thinking of you! 

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza

Just a quickie from me (as usual  sorry)

Amanda ~     as always hun 

Saila ~ Welcome to the  house hun! Well done on the name backwards thingymebobbin 

Em ~ Sorry  have I missed your birthday??  hunny, hope you have had a fab day!! 

 for the rest of you nutters  

All ok here, Freya is a little sweetheart, so placid it's untrue, we don't even know we have got her half the time! Zak is great, likes his cuddles with his little sis, bless. He has been a little terror the last few days but he is going through a big upheaval aint it so we forgive him  He ended up in bed with me last night but I dint take him back to his own bed, he must feel a tad left out (even though we aren't) so we had lots of cuddles!!

Been to register Freya today too and had a walk round town and boy am I tired now  Going to have a bite to eat and lat on the sofa vegetating  My 15 year old nephew is here for the night too, really great to see him, he is going to be god-father to Freya when we get round to sorting it but he doesn't know yet. Going to tell him when his exams are over as he needs to concentrate 



Dizzi squirrel said:


> Shezza Your picture of Freya & Zac are so cute! I hope your OK and getting some help at home


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no comment   

That's it from me so far, hope you are all well 

With love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Afternoon you lot! Well the my blinking internets been down for the last 4 days, has drove me mad not having it! Have been reading back thru the pages. Just a few quick personals....

Nicky... so glad ya popped in and that you had a great weekend away. You sound like youre on the up and up girl! 

Mandy ...    for wednesday. you sound in good spirits, try to stay like that a few more days yet hunnie. 

Dizzi... will get some more pics on the go soon chuckie. 

Saila ... welcome sweet, hope youre okay 

Shez ... glad lil uns are fine. Hope youre okay? 

Huge hiya to everyone else, gotta catch up on other posts n stuff, loadsa reading to do! Little miss Elysia has been quite hard work past few days, last night she was awake from 11pm til 5 this morning. Couple of naps in between though. She's currently beating the living daylights out of the giraffe and parrot on her playgym mat and just about to burst into a full blown scream/temper tantrum! Best go!.....
Love to you all XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Harts

Hiya girls

Welcome Saila and well done on the quiz  

Dizzi- not too sure where  bubs will be born, probs USA.  I think it makes more sense to stay here until after but dh wants to go asap! (You would think it would be the other way around!)  how are you doing hun?  How is the exercising going?

Em-- How was your birthday sweetie?  I hope you are okay

Amanda-      Just found out that Andrex has specks on their loo roll too  

Ceri- sorry you have been having internet probs.  Hope E sleeps a bit better tonight

Shezza- Can't wait to see more pics

Jen- hope af get sorted soon hun

A big hello to everyone else.

I haven't been too great.  Woke up at 1.30 a.m thurs in agony, phoned clinic and they told me to go to gp so went and she did urine test and said everything ok.  Pains settled down.  Woke up in middle of night again friday so went and had emergency scan at clinic.  Bubs is fine and wow has he/she grown!  Can't believe the difference from last wk.  Anyway, they did a urine test and I have a bladder infection   They put me on double dose of antibiotics.  I thought that they would put me on a lower dose.  I guess I need to stop thinking about everything. They must know what they are doing.

Right,  gonna get some rest.

Talk to you all later. I hope you are all okay

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Harts - Sorry you're not feeling too hot hun  I'll bare that in mind about Andrex hun, I've found the cheap stuff we have at work the best so I've brought some home! 

Ceri  - Glad to know little E is settling into her nocturnal routine!  I'm sure she'll get the hang of it soon hun.

Shezza - Freya and Zak look so cute hun, Nay needs to pull his weight, give him a prod! 

Suzie - I hope you're not too hungover today after your friday night out! 

Dizzi  - How are you hun? Is your tin box all packed up and ready to go on your holibobs? 

Jen - Hope you've had a happy gardening day! You can come and do ours if you like it's rained that much our grass is 6" high and my Lavertera bush has blown over in the wind! 

Fluffs, Em, Nicky, Frill, Sue, Laura & Saila  hope you're all ok, here's a big 

Well I'm still hanging in, nothing much to report a few twinges some mild AF pains every now and again (mainly early morning and late evening) not enough to for-tell the result though I don't think. 

Take care

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Well I'm a crap poster for a newbie  

I have been to a cat show in Cumbria today so I am shattered  

Amanda ~ Hang in there sweetie!!  

Harts ~ Lots of my friends have had water infections during pregnancy   fingers crossed it goes soon  

Shezza ~ Your day sounds lovely, I have walked all over today and have mega blisters! Ouch!!

Custard ~ It's just a coincidence


----------



## AmandaB1971

♥Saila♥ said:


> Well I'm a crap poster for a newbie


Saila must try harder!!   We've all be galivanting today then hun, I've been to Middlesbrough you've been to Cumbria! 

Axxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Mandy, I was meant to be in Middlesbrough today (yesterday) to watch my brother Bungee from the transporter bridge but they phoned and cancelled on Friday due to the horrid weather we've had, Typically though it was lovely here in the end until early tea time  

Will be back tomorrow (today  ) for more personals, I have no idea why I am still up at this time when I am sooo shattered  

x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Nicky GO TO BED!

I am awake and being paid 

I am on my break atm, and getting a numb bum from the silly chair I am sat on

Amanda "Tin Can"  its very cosy I'l have you know - we did take a drive today and packed some stuff in it - and I bought some more clothes for us both today             

Saila Well done on the list! I am impressed - of course we were only teasing theres no test to join us - youve just got to be a little bit mad 

Harts I dont blame your Dh for wanting bubs born state side definatly the right way round - exercising erm whats that  tbh I am just shattered - theres not enough hours in my day at the moment

Ceri   I hope Elysia has let you catch up on some sleep - is DH helping how did he cope when she screamed all night ?

Shezza  lovely to see you posting hun -I'msorry Nays not doing his share like Amanda says PROD him HARD! ( ok so I addeed the hard bit) . . . 

Shellebell Loved your AF dance - its not worked for me tho - still no sign of the  here  how are you ?

JenMy pots are looking nice, even tho I planted half dead plants in them with very little love  Dh painted some fences today so bit by bit the garden is looking better.

Got to go breakover ~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Amanda "Tin Can"  its very cosy I'l have you know - we did take a drive today and packed some stuff in it - and I bought some more clothes for us both today


 Bikers aren't allowed to like caravans it's against the biking code!  I'm sure you'll have a great time though  I hope work wasn't too busy or eventful.

I'm up cos I'm having the most almighty sneezing fit (as I have everyday for a week!  ) and DH bless him is tetchy cos it woke him up!!  So got up and dressed and took dog for a walk (ideal time as no other dogs about!  ) I'm now back home with crumpets and tea! I don't know what possessed us to put grass in our back garden it's causing me some real anguish and just at a time when I can't take anti-histamines! 

Anyway off to do a little job for Cheshire Cheese! So catch ya all later

Axxxxx


----------



## custard

Morning hun!

Sorry the hay fever is giving you hassle.  I have a tissue keeping my dribbly nose at bay at the moment    Sending you lots and lots of     

Sorry, no time for proper posting.  I love you all!  Thanks for the gorgeous dances....  I'm still waiting for her.  Yawn.....

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Jen - have you done a test hun?  

Axxx


----------



## Suzie

real quick post to apologise for not being online last few days,   dont want to moan or go on about it but I am feeling a tad   all the time at the mo and is so unlike me and so difficult  


Mandy - loads of  

 and love to all

xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I have a VERY long day yesterday. Couldn't get to sleep until 3am and picked up my mates at 830 to go to Bovingdon Market  We went from there to Hemel shopping and didn't get back til about 5 ish, then back out at 630 for food (was meant to be a BBQ, bu we did it on the grill/oven instead ) Thoughout the day only got drenched about 4 times, well from the waist down as had my brolly  Got some banners and stuff for my Mum's 70th birthday party on the 30th June, and perhaps a few more bags of clothes etc etc 
AF has now left the building and I promise I have sent her on to who needs it

Harts ~ Sorry you are feeling a little  at the mo, hope you are feeling better soon 
Dizzi ~ I love caravans/tents, was brought up with every summer. Not long now, I pray for good weather for you 
Amanda ~ Just topping up your  . I hope the weather clears a bit for your hayfever 
Jen ~ I hope the  makes it to you for your tx, but if not I hope it a good sign 
Salia ~ We will forgive you this once, don't let the none posting happen again. Next time you will get a F Could try harder 
Ceri ~ I hope that you had a better nights sleep hun. 
Shezza ~  I hope the prodding did the trick  If not i am sure we can arrange something  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

Crossed posts Suzie ~ Loads of  and  babe. If you wanna chat just shout


----------



## custard

Evening all!

Back from visiting dh's grandma.  Long drive but nice to see her plus dsil, dbil and both d nephews!!!  I even slept in the car on the way back   Just those yucky lessons to plan now.

Suzie - Big hug hun.  

Amanda - Yup!  It was of course BFN...  didn't expect anything else.  This is my first AF since our BFN, so everyone says it can be really late.  It's just a real pain as we are starting again immediately.  The clinic were lovely when I spoke to them, and they'll just put me back a week or two if needed.

Wow Shelley!!!  I'm tired just reading all that!!!  Sounds like a great day.  Hope today is a little more relaxing for you.

Love and kisses to all.
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danlau

Hiya Gals 

xx Just a quickie ...  Suzie xx   & Amanda    sorry its not a long one but im feeling v poop at the mo ... throat very sore and felling generally yukky 

Hope all my other chitters are tickety boo xx Laura


----------



## AmandaB1971

Jen - My first  was 40+ days after my failed ICSI in January. Hopefully she'll turn up soon.

Laura - Sorry you're feeling poorly hun - Get well soon.









Suzie - I PM'd ya 

Axxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hey Lovelies  

Shellebelle ~ I am trying I promise  

Nicky ~ I'm glad the list impressed you   I was going cross eyed doing it  

Sorry for no more personals girls  Dashing off to watch Britains got talent. I have decided to do the Cambridge Diet today I am going on the 28th of July


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Welcome Saila

Sorry no personals atm

Have been poorly and was away the weekend with my parents
very worried about them both but more so dad

Willow is not herself either and i am shattered after the travelling

just wanted to send         to amanda

and  to all

and extra  to star admin chatter Suzie

love Em


----------



## Fluffs

Evening all  

Suzie hun  What'sup hun?  Come and chat to your chitter chatter aunties  Sending you some huge huggles and lots of positivity   and big smiles      

Mandy, how's it going?  Any signs yet?          

Em, sorry to hear you are feeling poorly    Big  to you, Willow, and your mum and dad  

Ceri, how's the little one doing?  Bet she gets more gorgeous by the day  

Shezza, how are you coping hun?  How's your little ones doing?  

Harts, hope you are still taking it easy  

Jen,           Still dancing for ya!   

Saila, well done on passing the test.  How's you hun? Good luck with the diet  

Shell, you didn't send the   my way, she never came back properly    How are you hun?  

Nicky, how are you hun?  

Lou, how's Europe?  Still over there and enjoying it?  

Dizzi, when are you off in the tin  can then?       

Sue, how's you hun?  Hope you're ok  

Laura, sorry you're feeling poop    Think I've got a sore throat coming too    Hope y u feel brighter soon  

Who'd I miss?    Hugs to you all.  Am worn out now as have been tidying and ironing and putting pictures up etc.  Only seem to get time once A is in bed   

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Good morning!
Well the bulk of the work is done my staff nurse has gone to break so I am having a read of my boards as I never logged in today when I got up, Dh was home so we sat in the front room & read our Magazines, 
I then Phoned my dad in Canada before getting ready to come back to work!

Suzie - I really hope whatever has you feeling so blue, is soon gone meanwhile              

Emily \sorry your birthday was pants,  for your Dad & Willow although she may be picking up your vibes 

Amanda       
I am off wednesday so I will be logging in first thing to read your good news  
sorry youve got awful hayfever atm  
 @ bikers not liking tin cans

Fluffs we leave saturday morning hun, 2 weeks no tv, no pc, nothing but books and board games and walks with our furbabies,

Laura hope you get well soon 

Shelley  we holidayed each year in a tent too, theres nothing quiet like it if you cant afford 5* abroad  I hope today was a day of rest for you 

Jen  for the test  the ole  dosnt delay you too much

Free I know your still away but i also know its the 1st year milestone of your loss, and I wanted you to know that I have been thinking of you and praying the sun shone on you and the wind blew gently on your face 

Fluffs is A in a bedtime routine for you, hope you OK in yourself ?

Ceri, Nicky, Harts, Salia, Lou, Sue & Shezza  
I hope youve all had good weekends and are ready for the week ahead.

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Good Morning  

Urgh back at work today  

Dizzi ~ I have often thought of becoming a midwife/nurse I have an interview for a part time course on the 27th of June, it's an access course to go to University. Do you like your job?

Fluffs ~ We have loads of piccies to hang and odd jobs to do so I have made DH take the second week in July off!   I am going to have a list of jobs as long as my arm!!  

Em ~ Hope you and Willow feel better soon!  

I am just browsing the Cambridge Diet forum! There are lots of success stories I hope I am one of them!


----------



## Martha Moo

morning all

I have taken the day off today as hols altho not doing anything but thought i would drive myself mad at work today, i am a little tired but ok in myself  it stays that way, i am gonna have to go out in the rain as theres no grub in unless i have willows which isnt that tempting in all honesty

Dizzi hope your enjoyin your sleep as i am typing this!

Suzie thinking of you sending a big 

Saila good on you for arranging the jobs for Dh

Amanda         coming your way

Shezza hope all is ok with freya and zak, how r u feeling, hope nay is helping a bit more or does he need a chitters  

Fluffs hope you and A are ok

Laura how r u doing

Shelley hope your doing ok sounds like a fab weekend!

Ceri hope that you and E are ok

Nicky hope all is ok with you

Sue where are you

Lou hows you

Laura how r u hows mads

frill come out come out wherever you are
hows chas n dave

hugs to anyone i missed

Well  Willow has started sleeping on her own bed in our bedroom at night what a star ^clap^ shes still quieter than normal but has eaten her breakfast as normal etc

Am ringing virginmedia we seem to have continuous fault on our phone line and also our tv and am hacked off with it after 10 months of it its a joke and yet we are expected to pay for it yes right! So i asked to be put thru to the dept who cancels the service and theres a 20 mins wait  mm now theres something get an angry customer a bit more irate great idea!

right am off back later maybe
Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon All!

Fluffs - No real symptoms as yet hun, have a very dry mouth and getting up and down (and up and down!  ) to the loo in the night. Nothing more exciting or conclusive to report though hun. I thought it was all over last night I had 2 hours of weird pains which kept coming and going but they went off and from getting up this morning I've had no pain at all except for cyclogest  which of course means nothing!

Dizzi - I hope you won't be disappointed for getting up early on Wednesday hun! 

Em - Sorry you've had trouble with Virgin, they're a real pain in the backside we have trouble with them too.

Suzie - I hope you're feeling better today 

I'm at work now so had better go and do a bit! As enough time is being lost with the hourly loo trips on knicker watch!!  

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Allo chitteroonies!

Hope you are all well .....

Mandy ...       how you holding up? hope youre okay sweet?

Em ... Glad youre having a better day

Saila ... hiya hun, whats this cambridge diet all about?

Dizzi... pics as promised here ... 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=95824.msg1401988#msg1401988 Hope i've done the link right 

Pee-ing it down here so cant get out today for our walk. got loads done though round the house.
Love to all, just gonna sort some washing out XXX


----------



## custard

Afternoon all.

You're all so lovely - thank you! 

Sorry, had a really poopy day at school.  1 lovely class, one OK class and 2 that were a total and utter nightmare and enough to put me right off having kids       Well, not really, but maybe for a millisecond!  Have now got a splitting headache, so hopefully at least that is a good down-regging sign and not just stress!!!  Thank you so much for all the fab dances....  They finally seem to be working a bit   alert... No, actually I won't go into details!!!  So everything crossed, we can go ahead as planned with the scan tomorrow.

Promise to post properly to everyone tomorrow.

Lots of        and      for Amanda.  And         for everyone else!

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Ceri, E looks such a cutie pie    And snap on the baby gym - how does she like it?  A likes to trash his now he has learnt to pull the animals off!!  

Off to make tea now before DH turns up and complains he's starving and never gets fed    

Fluffs xxx

PS Suzie, where are you hun?  Your chitter chatter aunties want to give you a big hug


----------



## Wraakgodin

Blimey! I am finding it hard to keep up with you ladies! The pages are just building up! 

Jen - big hugs and all the luck in the world for you with the scan tomorrow  . Sorry to hear that you have had a stressful day at school. Have a wonderful de-stress evening tonight!

Ceri - those photos are absolutely adorable - has the instant "awwwwwwww" factor!

Mandy - loads of      to you!

Em - give them hell!  You expect to actully get what you paid for! Hope you are feeling better.

Saila - welcome!!! Good luck for your interview on 27th!

Suzie - hope everything is ok - we are here if you ever need a moan or need a listening ear, ok? 

Harts - hope you are feeling better.

First exam tomorrow - writing. I did a mock paper at the weekend and gave it to my teacher this afternoon. I got an e-mail this evening to say that I did really well and if I do that well in the actual exam I will get a pass! She has also given me a few pointers and gramatical faults that I have to concentrate on. I thought that was really sweet of her to do that.

Bought an exercise bike at the weekend to help with my weight loss. Doing 10 minutes a day at the moment because any more and I get saddle sore! 

Lots of love and hugs to everyone else! 

Sue


----------



## custard

Good luck for the exam tomorrow Sue!        

Oh and some more         for Amanda!

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

thanks for your messages  

I am ok just cant seem to snap out of blue mood   Lots of things going on, K still here and still being his usual charming self toward me. My best mate is really having a time of it at the mo and being a bloke he is trying to shut me out and deal with things on his own when all he really needs is a big hug   and other stuff too trivial to mention 

whoops seemed to have rambled there! sorry for me post but I have and do rread all your posts. hope to be back to my usual self really soon!

Mandy - truck loads of  to you 

 and love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Fluffs

Suzie, how long is K staying?  I seem to recall you saying he was only here until July (or have I just made that up, I do get confused these days  )?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning!

My last night shift is in full swing - I slept really well today but got up late, so only read a few posts before getting ready.

Suzie  We dont mind you rambling - its what chatters is about 

Emily  Virgin get your mac code and change supplier 

Amanda  OMG the  is almost over     
POPU PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  PUPO  PUPO PUPOPOPU PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  PUPO  PUPO PUPOPOPU PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  PUPO  PUPO PUPOPOPU PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  PUPO  PUPO PUPOPOPU PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  PUPO  PUPO PUPOPOPU PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO  PUPO  PUPO PUPO 
​
Ceri E's pictures are georgus - I  her little outfits! 

Fluffs so A has trashed his baby gym  typical man - bet he cant put them back on after pulling them off 

Sue  for your Exams, as a gift what about a bouquet of flowers, obvious I know but beautiful or a plant like Jen suggested

Jen our Garden angel,     for your Scan 

Saila I do enjoy my job its just ive done it for so long I want a change but its too scary!
hope the interview go's well 

LouF Welcome back,    we need to organise a trip to cheshire oaks now your back.

~Dizzi~

Big  &  to all the chatters, Pop in and say hi asap


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya chitters!

Just a quick post before bed!

Suzie big hugs for you honey

Sue  for your exam honey

Harts how r u hope your well and dh is lifting you to and from work

Fluffs hope u and A are well

Jen hope you have a better day tomorrow honey
what do you teach

dizzi u working tonight 

shezza and ceri hope lil ones are ok

shelley howz u

Amanda        coming your way, by time you read this there will only be one sleep to test date!

love to anyone not mentioned but it is late isnt it

I have had an ok day 
I have still been feeling a little low but not as much as i have been i have to say

Have been sorting out my claim for insurance today
so shouldnt be long i hope!

am catching up with BB from friday, think will leave sunday and mondays til daylight lol

Willow is quite into sleeping on her own bed now she prefers it to ours so thats good and when she needs to go out she comes and wakes me up!

ttfn
Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Dizzi

our posts crossed but you did say chatter pop in asap!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Emily - Last night shift! then ive thursday day shift to work and we leave in our tin can Saturday - YIPP EEEEEEEEE


----------



## custard

Morning all!!!

Well, I got a mini lie-in this morning, so all is better with the world.  Off for scan later and then meeting one of my FFs for coffee in town.   

Dizzi - Not long now till your hollypops!!!  You must be really excited.... How will we cope without you?   We'll miss you.  Make sure you have a fantabulous time and a total chill out!!!

Em - Glad you are feeling a bit more upbeat.  I teach Science, but only for a few more days....  I only teach on Mondays and term ends at the end of July, and I've resigned from the end of this term, and I'm away on a course next Monday and the one after that should be my EC  so I think that only leaves 3 more to go!    I used to love it, but really don't anymore.  It's just too stressful.  Gardening is so much better!!!

Suzie -       Sorry you're not having a good time at the moment.  Don't apologise for talking to us about it, it's what we're here for isn't it? 

Amanda -                                                      

Lots of love and hugs to everyone else. 

Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girlies  

Woweee   You sure can  

Custard ~ I wish I had of had a lie in this morning I am soooo tired!! I had a right stomp around the house because I wanted to stay in bed   My poor pussycats were sat in a row on the couch staring at me goggle eyed   Good Luck at the scan sweetie  

Em ~ Willow sounds so good!! We have a little chihuahua called Princess   She is quite the madam and will still wee in the house even after she has been out for a long time  

Dizzi ~ Thanks hon, it's just a part time college course I want to do a few college course this years. Some are just to self improve like sugarcraft and cardmaking. What would you like to change to?

Suzie ~ I hope your feeling better soon and your best mate too.  

Sue ~ I have a exercise bike and a treadmill and I never go on them   I am joining the gym instead though, I would sell them but DH really uses them

Ceri ~ Its a speedy weightloss diet. You have shakes and stuff, I don't understand to much about it but we have been chatting about it in belly club. I am hoping to bring my appointment with consultant forward to this week I am anxious to start losing.

Mandy ~ I am keeping everything crossed for you!! 

Well girlies I am at work   We were supposed to be getting house valued today but I have put it off till DH is off work. I have an appointment at the Cromwell in Darlington tomorrow  and I have mailed my Cambridge Diet consultant to bring my date forward so I can hopefully start this weekend.
Loads going on for me isn't there? Oh and I have my interview for college on the 27th and Miss Kitty is due to have her kittens on the 8th of July!! I'm so excited she is looking so podgy! I am definately keeping a couple so keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya chitters!

Jen hope the scan goes well this afternoon   

Amanda       
one sleep to go 

Saila ooh a litter of kittens
is it your first litter  ooh will be nice to keep a kitten

Many years ago we had 3 litters of kittens we kept one from the first litter not any from the 2nd two though
Good luck for your appt tomorrow at the cromwell  

btw my mum tried the cambridge diet several years ago and she did really well she lost over 3 stone

Dizzi yay you have finished your nights bet your looking forward to your 2 weeks away

Suzie thinking of you honey 

Nicky hope your doing ok

Sue hope that the exam goes well today

Ceri i was looking at Elysia's pics
isnt she gorgeous

harts how r u feeling

Free altho your away i am thinking of you and hope your having an awesome time with dh and your friends

love to anyone i missed

ooh the dustbin men are here and they woke willow up  shes very much like me doesnt like being woken up! then again who does 

I thought i would find the strimmer today and try and strim the weeds down but low and behold its not where it should be  i did find lots of pics of bouncer i cant believe dh had put them in the shed   i think they have been there since we moved in here

have taken willow for a walk
well i have to cos dh is so lazy he hasnt sorted the weeds and now they are like 3 ft high and willow wont go on pavement

I think i am gonna go and try and remove some of them but dont want to trigger my backache last time it was agony for a week!

we need to decide to do something with the little patch really i wanted to turf it
dh wants to put bark chip stuff down but i am cautious about it what with chemicals maybe used and maybe if willow licked or tried to eat it may harm her, altho i tend not to leave her out unsupervised

Right going to get some lunch
Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

It's not my first litter. This is Miss Kittys second litter and she was a fab mum last time, there is a pic of her first kitten on my kittens page http://www.semnipersians.webeden.co.uk/ 
/links


----------



## custard

Hi girls!!

Just a quickie because my soup is on for lunch....

You were great.  My scan was fine.  I start jabbing tomorrow.  Your AF dances did the trick in the nick of time!!!!  Amazing!

Lots of love to all,
Proper post with personals later.

Love to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Well done Jen!! Great news hun x

    ​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies!!!

Well I did it!    I just got an e-mail from my teacher and I passed writing and reading at level 4!!!!!!! I was very pessimistic about the writing because I knew I had the first 3 questions wrong! Tomorrow the difficult ones, listening and speaking!

I thought my news was exciting (well, it is to me!), and then I read Jen's message!!!!! I am sooooo chuffed for you hun!!! I will be thinking of you tomorrow (and doing more dances!)!!!!!     

Saila, saw your photo of Button - what a cutie!!! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow!   

Em - hope you get on ok in the garden - be careful how much you do.

Amanda -        

Big  to everyone!!

Sue xxxx

(ps - apologies for smilie overload - I tend to do that when I am excited!!!!  )


----------



## Ceri.

Well done Sue!! Great news hun x

Some good news on here today!

    ​


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters


Go chitters go go go!!

Wonderful news Jen
 for stimming tomorrow and beyond your on your way now hun

 sue
 for tomorrow

I have a health and safety exam tomorrow oh gosh is work not testing enough
I have had 4 exams already in the last few weeks all in the same week and now this 

never mind am sure it will be ok i passed the other 4 then i have another one in october

I didnt do too much gardening only managed 10 mins as my back was hurting too much to do more and willow was trying to eat mud!

Its still sore DH gonna go mad, i have left most of them on the pavement for him to move, in hope that he may see them and think whilst here may as well do some myself prob not but worth a go!

and i have only just ate lunch lol

Off to clean Willows ear now
she will be happy not 

what an   mummy she has

Em


----------



## Ceri.

for tomorrow Mandy, will be thinking of you sweet 

Likewise Em ....







for your exam! ​


----------



## AmandaB1971

Awwwww Ceri, your post brought tears to my eyes that you made time to do all that when you've got E to look after too! Thanks hun 

Axxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Thats nowt hunny! I may come to Blackpool tomorrow to give you a huge congrats hug!!!!! (Lets hope so!!)    ​


----------



## Fluffs

Jen & Sue    

Mandy  , Em & Sue   for tomorrow  

Big   and  to everyone else.  On a mission for DH now so back laters  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Ceri 

Anytime you fancy a trip to Blackpool with E I'll be happy to see ya! 

Axxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​
​








Praying that tommorow brings your











~Dizzi~









​


----------



## danlau

Cooooeeeeeee x

Just a quick one coz I'm full of flu  coughing and spluttering everywhere !

Just to say to Amanda & DH



thinking of you sweetie xx Love Laura


----------



## AmandaB1971

Awww thanks folks!!   I am so  now I can't begin to tell you!!! Dh has only bought 10 ciggies tonight cos if it's a BFP he's giving up (Bless him! awwwww ) and I  just know how positive we've been and how crushed we'll be if we've got this wrong!

Sorry no personals can't concentrate!   Will catch up tomorrow though...

Take care and thank you all for your support!

Axxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

AMANDA & STEVE


----------



## Harts

HI girls,

[fly]*GOOD LUCK AMANDA FOR TOMORROW      *[/fly]

LOTS OF LOVE,
HARTSXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Martha Moo

[fly]   Good Luck Amanda & Steve    [/fly]


----------



## AmandaB1971

Thanks folks... I'm feeling very humble tonight at the number of people who have sent me messages by one means or another!  Thank you all so much! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

I am a bit bust at the mo as I am looking after the team at work as teamleader is away. With that and looking after my parents house while they are away and helping to organise my Mum's 70th birthday party     

Sue ~ well done and good luck for tomorrow 
Jen ~ great news on your scan hun. FF's can move mountains when we want to  
Laura ~ I hope you are feeling better soon. No   cause I don't want to catch anything  
Em ~ I hope the test goes OK tomorrow.  Hows things with the family 
Dizzi ~ Is it just one more shift to go before holipops 
Fluffs ~ Mission for DH  I wonder what that was  
Suzie ~ I hope you are feeling a little less   babe 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

No Shell, it didn't involve 'butternut ouches' this time


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning Folk! 

Well up with a bad bout of sneezing so thought I'd pop on here rather than sit and get nervous (yeah right  ) desperate for a wee but can't have one til Steve gets up I know he's awake but I think he thinks for the sake of sanity we have to stay in bed til 6!! 

Be back in a bit 

Sweet dreams

Axxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I'm back!

BFN for us - I just can't believe it, I was so optimistic this time I just stood there looking at the test in disbelief.  I feel like I've let Steve down so badly and I just don't understand why God didn't listen to my prayers, I did pray so hard for this.

Sorry I need to go now.. but thanks again for all your positive vibes and good wishes I'm just sorry I'm not bringing better news.

Amanda xxxxxxx


----------



## bib

Manda     

Words fail me hun and i know there is nothing i can say to make it any better.

I am sending you and steve loads of love and   - just wish there was more i could do.

You are an amazing woman with incredible capacity to strive for what you want.  There is no way on god's earth that you have let anyone down, especially steve.  He loves you no matter what and that unconditional thing is so hard to find.

Lick your wounds babe, take strength from the love and comfort that we can offer.

Much love

Bib xx


----------



## Harts

Amanda-- I am so sorry to hear your news hun.  You did not let Steve down.  Please don't think like that.  Take care of eachother sweetie

    

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Amanda ~ I am so very sorry sweetheart, I just don't know what to say I am gutted for you.


----------



## Frill

Amanda - my heart goes out to you and DH. It is so heartbreaking but I know you are an amazingly resilient and strong person.  Big hugs and love to you both at this time.


----------



## Frill

Hi to everyone else - I'm back from hols as you can see but didn't want to waffle in my message to Amanda (Dizzi, should I have done a PM?)

I hope you are all okay.  

FORTY THREE PAGES TO CATCH UP ON CHITTERCHATTER!!    So much been happening obviously while I've been in Cornwall soaking up the sun, cream teas and jugs of Pimm's!

I'll try and catch up with you all later.

Much love

Frill x


----------



## Martha Moo

morning chitters

Amanda i have posted to you elsewhere
I am so sorry i had such a feeling that the news would be different
Sending you and steve a big 
thinking of you both

Frill welcome back honey
belated  

Back later for more personals

Em


----------



## Suzie

quick post to send a massive  to Amanda. You havent let anyone down hun. So sorry this wasnt your one xx

xx

welcome back frill 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am sat here in disbelief, Amanda ((hug))

I had a dream that you got that BFP and I was out shoppping and spotted your car and went over and gave you the bigest hug, so comming on here this morning I fully expected your news to be happy.

 I am at a loss for you both, youve not let steve down, you did this together you took the chance you weighed up the risk, no one knows why it works for some and not for others,

I am just so very sorry hun, I am really, 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Fluffs

Amanda     Hun, you haven't let anyone down   Your dream is out there but it just wasn't quite the right time this time, but it WILL happen  Big huggles to you and Steve  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Amanda

I am so sorry to hear that - sending you all the love and hugs in the world

Sue


----------



## Shellebell

Justa quicky as I am at work and just about to finish break.

Amanda ~ I am so sorry to hear your news   Please don't feel you have let anyone down. Loads of  and   to you and Steve.

Shelley XXx


----------



## danlau

Amanda & Steve ....I'm so very very sorry, to echo what others have said I'm lost for words ..Amanda u have not let anybody down  .

Thinking of u both at this tough time xx Laura


----------



## Ceri.

Mandy honey i am absolutely gutted for you both, you've been unbelieveably strong throughout. you *will* find the same strength to carry on and achieve your dream, i know you will. You deserve it so much. Like all the chitters have said you havent let anyone down sweet. Take time out to heal, but you know we're here for you. Sending you the biggest most squishyest hugs i can send. Thinking of you both.


----------



## Shezza

Amanda & Steve,

I am so so sorry hunny    

You have been there for me in the last few months and if I can, would like to repay the favour, I am here for you whenever hun 

Please, give each other a great big hug!! 

With love always

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## custard

Morning all!

Amanda - I really don't know what to say sweeetie.  Except, don't be too hard on yourself.  This game is a rollercoaster and some are lucky and some aren't so lucky and that's all there is to it in my book.  I'm sending you and Steve lots of      Thinking of you both.

I don't really feel like there's much I can follow that with, so I'll be back later with a more chattery post.
Lots of love and hugs to all.

Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls  

Hope everyone if ok today  

I am going to an open evening tonight at the Cromwell


----------



## custard

Good luck with that Saila!

Have you got a list of questions to take with you?  I hope they can help you and your dh out.

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

OMG I never thought of taking a list of questions!! Any suggestions??


----------



## Martha Moo

morning all

Amanda thinking of you sweetie
how r u doing sweetheart thinking of you

Dizzi not long til your hols now honey

Shezza how r u hows freya and zak

ceri elysia is gorgeous 

saila  for your open evening tonight honey

Jen hope that the stimming is going well        

Laura hows u and mads

Sue how did the exam go

Suzie how r u doing hun 

Fluffs hows u and A

Harts hope u and bump are ok

Frill how r u honey

Love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Em (and everyone else!) 

After Amanda's news of yesterday I didn't feel it right to post my exam results. Still thinking of you.

But I did amazingly brilliantly well!!!! 

Reading - I passed level 4 (last year I missed out on level 4 by a few points)

Writing - I passed level 4 (last year I missed out on level 4 by a few points)

Listening - I just missed out on level 4 by a couple of points, officially my result is close enough to 4 to be classed as "on the way to 4" (last year I just missed out on passing level 3 - so I have gone up a whole level!)

Speaking - this was the big surprise!!! I passed level 5 (and was the only one in my class to do so!)!!!! (last year I passed level 4) That is the one result that makes me super-happy - as well as stunned and totally speechless! 

I don't think I will be able to go back to school next year, they will probably say that my level is too high because they only teach and do exams up to level 5! I have spoken to my teacher and have agreed to do the more nationally recognised NT2 II exam as soon as I can, that will give me a lot more oportunities in the job market. The level of that exam is somewhere between level 4 and 5 and my teacher is certain I can do it!

I was so excited after I got my results that I went to the supermarket and bought a big cake for all the teachers! I put a few smiles on their faces when I turned up with it!!!!!

Sorry I have prattled on about it - I am just so excited!!!!!!

Love and hugs to all

Sue  xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Sue

congrats on the exam results

Em


----------



## Suzie

quick post to say  on your results Sue 

 to Amanda

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Fluffs

Sue    well done    I've missed my language classes this year what with baby and house move    I did a Spanish GCSE last year.

Back laters   to all.

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

its quiet on here today! 

I reckon all you charter members are having fun in the new shop 

xx


----------



## Fluffs

New shop??  Did someone mention shopping?    Investigation required methinks    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fluffs

And how did you get so many credits Sooze?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi All

Sue  hun Fantastic results 
I will start us a new thread tommorrow so all pms posts ASAP 

Sorry for being awol I have just got so much to do and I am getting no where fast!

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Girls!!

The open evening was fab! We are going to have a private cycle in February but hopefully we won't need it because we will fall pregnant in December on NHS  

Sue ~ Brilliant news about the exam results!!


----------



## Ceri.

Morning all, just a fleeting visit, just wanted to send a massive  to mandy. Free hope youre enjoying your holibobs hunny. Sue congrats on the exam results sweet!

Off for a walk now with bubs, the weight loss has come to a bit of a grinding halt cos we havent done much walking at all this week, the rain put a dampner on that! Got 1 more stone to lose to get back to pre pregnancy weight. lost just over 2 so far..... going to mums and mils so thats just over a 3 mile round trip. See ya much much later for more personals XX
Love to all XXX


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All

Sorry I've been missing, I just need to lick my wounds for a few days.   I am reading though!

Thanks for all the  and  Sue for your brilliant exam results!  

 to you all..

Axxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just popping in to say a quick 

I have just got back from seeing the vet 

Willows quietness does appear to be something

what a bad mummy i am  

back later on just catching up with BB from yesterday and reading the boards!

Em


----------



## Shellebell

Hi All

Just another quicky as I am at work  
I have been reading thou  
Please feel free to smack my   when I am back to normal, whatever that is   

Love n Hugs
Shelley Xxx


----------



## custard

Hi all!

Trying to keep up with you all  but I had forgotten just how tiring stimming is.  This is probably my last post for a week or so.   I am mega busy tomorrow, then off to parents in law for Sat night as my dbil is over from Bangladesh for a visit.  Then I am straight down to Brighton to help to run a Chemistry Camp for year 10 kids (15 yr olds) until Thursday!    I have no idea how I am going to cope, probably by being a snappy moo and sleeping a lot as well.  So I'm back on Friday for my day 10 scan and hopfeully lots of follicles.

Shelley - Hiya!!  No spanking from me I'm afraid!

Em - Got my fingers crossed that Willow is OK.  Thinking of you.

Amanda -  

Ceri - Fantastic weight loss.  Well done you!

Saila - Glad the open evening was good, and  you won't need it.

Dizzi - Hope you feel like you are getting somewhere by now....  Not long till your hollipops!!

Fluffs - The shop is great, but I definitely want there to be chocolates and cream cakes!!!

Suzie -   Busted!!  I spent far too long sending flowers yesterday!!!

Sue - Well done on the exam results!  They are great.  You big girly swot!  

Lots of love to everyone else.  Sorry, not much steam at the mo.

I'll be back next Friday with even less probably   

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Hi All

I am really sorry but Ive just spent the last hour re doing our list for a new thread and was about to do my personals here when my PC started crashing on me, and still is!  you get this message

I am away in the morning - well in a few hours
see you all in two weeks (I have a holiday ticker in my profile)

BIG HUGS to ALL my Bestest FF buddies

I will Miss you All

Take care - text me if you want 

~Dizzi~
*


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Dizzi ~ Have a wonderful time  

Custard ~ I have my fingers crossed that you have a lot of follies too and hope this weekend isn't too stressfull!

Hello  to everyone else hope your all having a wonderful weekend. I started the Cambridge Diet yesterday


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just popping in for a little SD!

Just made Willw her boiled fish and rice 

praying to god it stays down

Shes been sick twice this morning at 730 and 930 not since though  

Shes peeing like no tomorrow and been having accidents in the house so unlike her bless her paws

i gotta go and collect ians phone today, went yesterday as arranged to collect at 3pm and they closed at 1pm for technical training argh theymust have known that when i arranged to go and collect it at 3pm 

Whats everyone up to this weekend then hope your all out having some fun

 to those who need them

Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Just thought I'd pop in for some SD!

Em - Sorry Willow's poorly hun, I hope her new diet helps her to feel better soon.

Ceri - I hope all's well with you and little E. Give her a big  from me.

Shellebell - How's you hun?

Suzie - Is the rain cloud over you lifting any hun?

Dizzi - Sorry I missed you going away, hopefully you'll read this when you get back! Hope you have a nice time.

Jen - How are you? Hope your tx is going to plan.

Shezza - Hope your little bundle is still being good and Zak is still enjoying being a big brother!

Sorry can't manage anymore personals, my brain isn't retaining information too well at the mo and I can't remember who's been up to what!  Doesn't mean I don't think of you all though cos I do! So here's a big  for Frill, Fluffs, Nicky, Sue, Laura and Free (when she gets back) 

Take care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

how is everyone

Amanda lovely to see you posting
thinking of you sweetheart
look after yourself

Suzie i hope that your having an ok weekend

fluffs hows u and the lovely A 6 months already how did that happen!

Shezza how r u and freya and zak hope all is well

Ceri how r u and Elysia have you managed to get out walking

Free hope you have had a super holiday
frill how r u hows chas n dave

jen hope the stimming is going ok have a good week

sue how r u

nicky, laura and anyone i missed 

Em


----------



## Fluffs

Em, I know, scarey huh!    

Just popping by with some big  to you all.  Been on here ages and modding my other site so best go and see A as he's grumping  

Back laters  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

afternoon 

Sorry havent posted for what seems like ages but is only prob a couple of days! 

Dizzi - sorry I missed you , have a fab holiday! I could do with one of those 

Mandy -  hun , you are still doing a grand job 

Fluffs - who let you loose as a mod on a site    thanks for the text hun, much appreciated  

Shezza - hope freya is being lovely  

Em - hows willow now?

Custard - rather you than me!  not my ideal week with teenagers  one at home is bad enough !

Am feeling a little better  still not my usual self but better  Have started diet again this week! want to loose at least another 2 stone. Then gonna stop putting off calling the clinic and call them over the summer hols to start tx again! 

hope everyone is having good weekend?

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Ceri.

Afternoon chitters......

Sooze ... glad to hear youre feeling a little brighter hun x

Shezza ... Hope you and family are doing okay? x

Fluffs ... Oooh grumpy A eh? Lissy is asleep at the mo but was grumpy this am after getting up, hopefully in a better mood once she's had a nap! x

Em ... hope you are okay? Hows willow today? x

Saila ... hope the diets going well? x

Amanda ... How are you sweet? Hope youre okay, have been thinkin of you both x

Jen ... hope stimmings going okay and that you havent too many side effects? x

Dizzi ... Have a cracking holibobs hun x

Shelle .. hi hun, hows you? what you been upto today? x

Lou ... hope you and babes are okay if youre still checking in on us. x

Weebs ... you've been nowhere to be seen either for ages! x

Nicky ... Hows things with you? x

Frill ... hello you. hope youre ok? x

Harts .... Hows everything going? x

Free ... hope the hols are fun and youre letting your hair down x

Sue ... what you upto this weekend? owt exciting? x

Laura ... Hows maddy today? doing anything exciting?

Well its raining AGAIN here... cant get out for walks which is doing my head in a bit, but at least we can go for drives to see people. The house is spotless too. Elysia's very good most of the time, has naps at regular intervals during the day so i can get stuff done. 
Its our wedding anniversary today! 7 years.... my god where has the time gone. only seems like 7 months ago! I turned up an hour late for our wedding! Chris was pooping himself! The man with the limo got lost and nearly ruined the whole day but thankfully went without a hitch once i got there! We're not doing anything today, chris is working til 4 so just going to mums for tea, then we may go for a meal tomorrow. Got to admit.... before he went to work he said Happy Anniversary, and i said "Oh is it!!!!" 
Oooops!  
Right gonna go sort my drying out then can get some ironing done. Exciting stuff eh!
Love to all XXXX


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hello, Thought it was about time I did some SD 

Ceri ~ Happy anniversary   Hope your having a lovely day 

Suzie ~ Glad your feeling better 

Sue ~ Well done on the results 

Em ~ Hows Willow ? Hope your OK 

Shezza ~ How are you all? Must catch up on MSN again soon Hun 

Mandy ~  Hope your doing ok Hun 

Dizzi ~ Have a fab time away 

Saila ~ Had a look at your website, Your cats look lovely 

Jen ~ Have a nice week away,  With the stimming 

Hearts, Frill, Fluffs, Shelley, and anyone else I have missed, Hope your all well,  's for those that need them 


Dizzi never got chance to start the new thread before she went so I will go start one for her now, Hope thats OK with everyone 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

​






*

Ceri   Elysia  18/5/07

Dizzi hoping for a monitored cycle if AF settles again last IVF attempt 
with own eggs later this year 

Fluffs   Alexander 20/12/06

Freespirit Trying to get fit and healthy for TX 6 - IVF with immune drugs in August

Emily D/R 01/08 stims 06/08 ec  19/08 testing 02/09  

Amanda FET - BFN  Awaiting review appointment July

Frill Starting first cycle of IVF Autumn 2007   

Nicky IVF April/May 07   Going again as soon as funds allow it 

Shellebelle On Met & Holistic Therapies  

Shezza One Little miracle called Stinky pants  
And a suprise  Freya Leigh Born 10/06/07

Suzie fostering a 12yr old Chap at present
Treatment begins again when she can get her  into gear 

LouF We are having a complete break till maybe May 

Laura One DD  following ICSI

Sue  Have to lose 13kilos before the doctors will even TALK to us. 

Harts  Secret cycle ended with a  EDD-

Saila  IVF November/December ~ Doing the Cambridge Diet Until Then

Please let me know by PM if you want it worded differently or if I have missed something  
which I will update*
​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Follow the link Chitter Chatters for a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99757.new#new
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Oh well, I keep waiting for somone to post but seeing as you're all too lazy.......   

Hello everone  hope you're all well    Can't stop - not dressed yet!     

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Nicky ~ I'm not on there   The pictures on my site need updating  

How are you all today?? Raining really hard here...I think the seasons are shifting


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Saila ~ You are now Hun 

x x x


----------



## Suzie

evening 

Just quick post as to say  

Had manic day with K and social services so as cream crackered! looks like he is leaving us at end of school term

love to all
suzie x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Girls!!  

Suzie ~ I am sorry that K is leaving you, are you ok?

Nicky ~ Thanks for popping me on the list


----------



## ♥Saila♥

It's quiet today girlies! Where is everyone?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello all!!

I suppose I will have to look for all the gossip on the other thread!!!  

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Gosh it has been quiety on here today, where is everyone?

Saila - How are you hun? How's the Cambridge Diet going?

Sue - How are you hun? What comes next now you've flown through your exams so well?

Em - I hope Willow is feeling better now

Fluffs - I hope all's well with you and yours

Harts - How are you doing? I hope you're ok and starting to feel settled into your pg confidently

Suzie - I guess you'll be quite relieved to see K go even if a little sad to see your first placement come to an end. I think it's long overdue though and you'll start to feel yourself soon after his departure!  Will they be bringing your medal the day they move him out?

Nicky -  I hope you're still feeling ok

Dizzi and Free I'm thinking of you both on your hollibobs

Ceri - How's little E?

Shezza - I hope Zak and Freya are doing ok and that Nay is pulling his weight!

As for me, I'm still in a very dark place and not very good company at the mo - sorry.

Thinking of you all lots though

Axxxxx


----------



## Suzie

evening 

I am glad he is leaving but also sad as not going into too much detail, he is going back to the area he came from  Its all out of our hands so nowt more we can do! Not sure about the medal Dizzi but an age appropriate placement will do 

hope everyone is ok? 

Mandy  

love to all
suzie


----------



## Wraakgodin

MandyB1971 said:


> Sue - How are you hun? What comes next now you've flown through your exams so well?


Well, had a chat with my teacher today. I have put in for the nationally recognised exams and they are going to be (off the top of my head - I think!) 19th and 20th Sept. That was the first date that I could take them, I presume they have stopped for the summer.

Officially our course will finish next week, but I wanted to stall it a bit - a) because I want things to be a bit more certain on the fertility front before I start making long term plans for job training courses, employment etc, and b) a bit more practice before my exams. The council have stopped funding to the school and given the contract to another company - therefore the school are cutting back on classes, getting rid of a lot of teachers, and closing a couple of the schools. But I argued that I have a contract with them and the council which says that I will have lessons with them until Christmas - and they backed down, so the course will go on for 4 of us, amalgamated into another group! 

At least that is one uncertainty sorted out, I am still not sure if my volunteer job will still be there in the autumn.

Sue 

(ps - big hug for Suzie)


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Sorry i am a bit awol atm

I have been giving willow lots of tlc and just reading threads not so much replying so sorry

My mum gave me kittens tonight when she said, dad spent a night in the hospital last night

He actually got stranded there well he got stranded by meadowhell and had to walk the mile and half back to the hospital my mum works

they opened a unused ward for all hospital visitors and gave them bed and tea and toast 
My mum was stranded there too and she had a matress on a floor and had to do her dayshift before being able to get home!

I had my wisdom teeth out yesterday and some roots removed from the back
I was petrified to say the least the dr was very good told me what he was doing before he did it and what i would feel etc and kept asking me if i wanted to stop for a break

He said i did well and said he wishes he had more patients like me but i think most of it was him putting me at ease

Due in work tomorrow but dh thinks its too soon i had 6 teeth out in total including my wisdom teeth so feeling sore
Will see how i go

The vet is wanting to do a urine screen on willow and also posibly a kidney function blood test on friday

Shes back eating her own food now still sleeping lots i dont think shes pee'd so much today so will see how she goes  shes turning a corner now

Its 4 months tomorrow since bouncer died so i guess this is the main reason i am quiet

not a day goes by without the tears flowing

right am off before i waffle any more

thinking of everyone

big hugs to suzie and mandy

Emxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Well it has been quiet from me as well, but I have been keeping an eye on you all  
Busy with my Mum's party, I have sorted out what I am going to be making for deserts. Fruit Kebab thingies, Individual Meringue whipped cream and fruit or toffee sauce and individual layered cheesecakes.

suzie ~ I bet it is kinda   and   with K leaving. It's a bit pants that he is going back into the same area  
Amanda ~ Loads of  babe. I hope the sun is on her way soon hun  
Em ~ Loads of  to you too hun. I hope Willow is feeling better soon and that your teggipegs are not so sore  
Sue ~ Great news on the course being moved around for you. I hope everything else works out OK
Saila ~ Has it stopped ?   Is the diet going OK 

Love n Hugs to all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Diet is going great... I think   I am swaying from feeling like I have lost weight to feeling like I haven't lost any! Weigh in tomorrow so I am excited to see how much has come off  

Spoke to consultant last night. They want another blood test from me because I have had 2 previously and one showed high levels of prolactin  I am also going to have another shot at IUI in September and then onto IVF but hopefully I won't need it  


Shelley ~ I adore meringue!! 1 of the firsts things on my list to eat again when I can  

Em ~ Glad Willow is turning a corner hope you are ok  

Suzie ~ I hope you get an appropiate age placement soon! Are you having tx again this year?  

Mandy ~ I hope you feel better soon sweetie, I am so sorry it wasn't your turn  

Sue ~ I have got an interview for a part time course tonight


----------



## Ceri.

Blinkin nora, its been quiet on here past couple of days!

Hope everyone's okay...
but special BIG BIG SQUISHY hugs for Mandy. 

Its persisting it down here again  but it is everywhere i think, i hope youre all okay and not flooded? Em, sounds awful about ya mum n dad getting stranded.


----------



## Suzie

Afternoon! 

It is quiet on here!! where is everyone !

Shelle - can i come to the party please, with all that yummy food 

Saila - goodluck with the interview

em - hows the mouth? 

Ceri - Love the pic 

Sue - you sound like you have done fab in your exams 

Well nothing new here really. Dh at work and K now off out with placement plus worker for cinema and food so I have few hours to myself ! yey   
Went shopping to try and get some going out Jeans and can I find any in a short leg!! NOOOOOOOOOO its sooooo annoying 

hope everyone is ok?

love to all
suzie 

ps. extra special  to Mandy


----------



## Frill

Hello me darlings!

Well, I for one am relieved that I don't have reams and reams of pages to catch up on again since you lot have been a bit quiet!

First of all, some personals...

Suzie - sorry to hear K is going back.  You obviously have mixed feelings and I can't imagine what sort of rollercoaster you guys are on. Here's hoping something positive can be done for him.    

Mandy - Hello my sweet, it's nice to hear from you even if you are still in a bad place.    from me hon.

Em - ah, hon.  I know how much you miss Bouncer - it will get easier in time, I promise.  How's the tooth (or lack of)?

Nicky - how are you sweet?  

Dizzi - 'ello missus.  Are you keeping out of trouble?  

Salia - Hello!  We've not 'met' on here yet - it's great to have another chitterchatter!

Shelle - mmmmmm loving the sound of that party food!  Is there space for me too?  Suzie can just shove over a bit!

Ceri - I can't believe little one is already over a month old!  What on earth have I been up to to have missed that?!

Fluffs - hello hon, how's things?

Free - I hope you are having a brilliant holiday - or if you are back and reading this - I've missed you!    

Shezza, Laura, Sue, Harts and Lou - hello guys.  I hope you are all doing okay.

Well, the frog death toll here is four so far this week.  Chas is the kitten that seems to be adept at bringing the things in.  Dave, who I think is a sausage roll short of a picnic just sits and watches.  The two of them are driving us mad as they are hyper at night and snooze all day - typical cats then!  

Work is busy and so I seem to find it hard to get on here very much these days, but I do think of you all.  DH and I keep avoiding the decision about whether to go for IVF or not - and more importantly, how the hell do we afford it?  But, I think I'm nearly ready to say 'let's get sorted' so we shall see.  Thank god I've got you lot here to keep me 'sane'.  Ahem!

Okay, I'm going to poke the kittens awake so we can all play with the ribbon and catnip mouse for half an hour!

Have a good evening girlies.

Lots of love

Frill


----------



## Suzie

whoo hooo Frill my chickadee 

Lovely to hear from you 

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Woo hoo  
I'm back   We got back Monday but are still in recovery mode  
So , no personals as such , just want to say ,

Mandy   sweetheart , I am so sorry to hear your news  

Shezza   Fab to hear of your news - well done  

Well to give you a quick rundown this was our hollibobs ,
We had a fabbie time riding the Harley Davidson Road King 
Most of the time it was 70* -  80*+
We rode without helmets , the only safetywear we needed was shades and gloves
We went through chicago , Wisconsin , Minesotoa , South Dakota , Wyoming and Montanna .
We went to Mount Rushmore , Deadwood ,Yellowstone park
We rode the needles highway 
We rode along the Mississippi and across the Misouri 
We rode through the Badlands and the Big Horn mountains 
It was all so amazing 
We saw real life cowboys and indians 
We saw wild Deer , Elk , Prarie dogs , Buffalo , Pelecans , Eagles and a Mouse !
We ate lots and partied hard
We shopped in the bike shops 
We rode with real cool people
We found new friends 
We did 3700 miles and came home safely  

I'll post more when i'm further on in the recovery process 

Love to you all , 

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

wooo hoooo Free's back 

was just thinking about you today 

sounds like you had a fab time  

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Free 

Welcome back sweetie

Your trip sounds awesome!

We missed ya hun

Look forward to hearing more when your more recovered

Emxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Frill, glad to see ya back posting  

Free ~ Glad to see your body back in the UK in one piece, we will await your brain coming back at some point in the next few days    

Love n hugs to All
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Welcome back Frill and Free    

Big hello and night night to everyone.  Been out and not used to such late nights      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Welcome back Free  Sounds like an awesome trip! 

Axxxx


----------



## Frill

Wahheyyy Free - your holiday sounds absolutely fantastic!

Fluffs - have you recovered from your night out? 

Morning everyone!

xx


----------



## Ceri.

*WELCOME HOME FREE *  

Your holiday sounds fandabbydozy hun. x​


----------



## Shezza

Hi chatterers,

Sorry if this dampens the atmosphere but yet again it aint good news from me  

Me & Nay have yet again parted   I am just trying to get my head around being a single parent but things are still raw and I just can't do it   I love him so much but again he has let me down, I really don't know what to do , I am so confused right now. 

Both Zak & Freya are picking up on my distress, not helped with the fact I haven't stopped crying for almost 24 hours now though   

I don't think I will be around for some time, although I will possibly read the threads from time to time.

I wish each and every one of you all the luck in the world  and really hope your dreams DO come true!! 



Love always

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

Shezza

   
Sorry to hear your news.  I can't imagine where your head and heart are right now.  We'll be thinking of you and posting you lots of loving, positive messages so that when you pop by, you'll know we're thinking of you.

Take care hon
(and thanks for the babydust!)

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Free welcome home sweetheart lovely to have you back we have missed you

Ceri hope that you and elysia are well hope you can get out walking again soon

Suzie thinking of you honey, you have done such a fab job with K pants that hes going back to the area he came from

Amanda thinking of you and sending a big 

Shelley hope you had a lovely night out and not suffering this morning!

Frill aaaw bless chas n dave they sound soooo cute

Harts how r u doing honey hope your well

Nicky how r u sweetie

Saila how r u honey    for the weigh in

Dizzi hope your enjoying your time away

Fluffs how r u and A

shezza hope yoy and lil ones are well

sue , laura, jen and anyone i missed 

Emxx


----------



## Ceri.

Shezza honey ... just to say i'm thinking of you and i'm so sorry. Take care you, Zak and little Freya

    massive hugs for you sweet  XX


----------



## Martha Moo

shezza

our posts crossed

i am so sorry to read your news

thinkin of you

take good care of yourself

dont forget we are all here 4 u whenever u need us

 

Emxx


----------



## Suzie

ohhh shezza hunny 

you know where I am  if you need anything hun

Much love and hugs to you all 

xx


----------



## Fluffs

Shezza


----------



## freespirit.

Shezza  ,  I'm so sorry to hear how hard things are for you  It sounds so tough , have you got people close by to help you through this ? If not maybe it would be worth talking to the midewife/health visitor ( not quite sure who visits after a baby is born ) they could maybe put you in touch with people to help you through this if you felt the need , it's just me thinking aloud hunni  failing all that we all here for you  love to the little ones  

Olive  , you should be so proud of yourself for what you and Drew have accomplished - you have been important in a childs life , you both did a fantastic thing in opening up your lives and arms to K , 

Shellebell


Shellebell said:


> Free ~ Glad to see your body back in the UK in one piece, we will await your brain coming back at some point in the next few days


Yeah so will I hunni 

[fly]
Thanks for the welcome back ladies , made me feel all warm and fuzzy ​[/fly]


----------



## Harts

hi girls,


Shezza-- so sorry to hear your news hun.  If you need anything, let me know, I am not that far away.  Thinking of you so much.  Take careof yourself and the little ones.    

Free- glad you had a great time.  Are you going to put any pics on?

Frill- welcome back hun.

Em- hope you are okay.  Did your parents have electricity? My inlaws didn't have any for a couple of days (they live in Grenoside, Sheffield). Thinking of you

Suzie-- awww hun.  You have done an amazing job with K.  I hope you are feeling a bit better now.

I will have to come back tomorrow or over the weekend to finish personal cuz I am dozing as I type!

sorry i haven't been around much. things have been a bit manic (which i reallydon't need)

my boss is on her honeymoon so I am in charge (even though I am on the same pay as everyone else) and am stuck dealing with loads of sh*t.  To top it off, our house sale is driving me  .  In the past two weeks our purchasers went from being cash buyers, to needing a mortgage, to not needing a mortgage because they remortgaged, to needing a mortgage again!  Needless to say it is very stressful because if we are not in the states by Aug 7th, we won't be able to go for quite some time (dh's visa expires then and we can't just renew it, we would have to start from scratch-- it took more than a year to get it this time).

Everything is okay with bubs though, which is fantastic and I have been discharged from the clinic.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harts

Morning girls,

I can't sleep   Am really knackered too.

Nicky- thinking of you hun.  Hope you are okay.   

Dizzi- hope you are enjoying your hols hun.  And hope the weather hasn't ruined them at all

Amanda- thinking of you so much    

Shelley- when is your mum's party? Hope it goes/went well.

Saila- how did the interview go? How is the diet going?

Sue- great job on the exams!

Fluffs- how are you and A doing?  

Ceri- how is E?  Did you manage to get out on a walk yesterday?

Laura and Jen- I hope you are both okay

A big hello to anyone I missed.  I suppose I better try to get some more zzz's.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s it is raining here again


----------



## Wraakgodin

Shezza - I am sorry to hear that you and Nay have seperated again.  I hope the path ahead of you brings you happiness and contentment. 

I totally understand that you won't be around much, but remember that we are here for you if you EVER need us - ok?  

You take care - ok

Sending you lots of love and hugs

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Shezza ~ I am so sorry sweetie


----------



## Frill

Hi chitterchatters

Salia - what's the Cambridge diet?

Harts - I hope you got some sleep in the end hon

Helloooooo to all!

Went out for a few drinkiepoos last night - first time on a 'school' night in ages!    Bit tired and have a 900-word article to write today.  

Well, DH and I have decided to go for the IVF privately and we reckon we've got enough money for one cycle if we go for egg share (which I am more than happy to do if it helps someone out).  I'm going to ring our NHS cons next week and get her to refer us.  

I'm nervous about the side effects and the tiredness and the jabs and the whole lot, but now I feel that those things are not reason enough to not at least give a it a go.  (If you can understand that with all the double negatives!)  We aren't going to tell anyone when we're on an an IVF cycle as I don't want SIL/MIL or friends ringing to see how I'm getting on.  But, of course, you gorgeous girls will know because I know I won't get any daft comments.  Well, no more than usual anyway!   

It's quite funny that we finally made the decision while we were out last night.  DH is surrounded by colleagues having babies (them or their partners) and we both just want to try something and see what happens.

Oh blimey I ought to get back to it.  I've only written 230 words and the article was meant to be with the client a couple of hours ago.  What a naughty, lazy girl I am!

I hope you are all having a good day.  Take care

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All

Just thought I'd send a  to Shezza...  Off to watch qualifying for MotoGP with DH will be back later.

Axxxx


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!

Wow, so much chattering to catch up with.  Not sure if I will manage   So apologies in advance to anyone I miss out, or in case I miss anything really important, as we have gone over to a new thread as well!!!

Amanda - Hope you are enjoying the MotoGP.

Frill - How's the article coming along now?  Life is full of so many big decisions isn't it?  I hope that we can be there for you during your cycle - and that we don't say too many stupid things!  

Harts - Hope you are managing to catch up on some of that sleep hun!  House selling is a total nightmare - I am with you in spirit.  Hope it gets sorted soon. 

Free - lovely to see you're back safe and sound!  I've been wondering how you were getting along every time i see someone on a big bike!!  Sorry Amanda!  Even with your explanation, I'm still quite  about motorbokes!!!

Em - Sorry it sounds like you've been having a really hard time.    Hope that helps a bit.

Shezza - Don't think that there is much I can say that hasn't already been said, but here's a big hug for you and the kids from me too.  

Suzie - Sorry that it looks like things won't work out as you might've hoped with K.  Hope you had a nice break while he was out to the cinema the other night.

Shelley - How are the plans for your Mum's birthday coming along?

Laura - How are you my dear?

Sue - If I haven't already said it - well done on your exam results!!!  Doing another set sonds good too!!  How's your garden growing?

Dizzi - Hope the hols are good.

Hi to anyone else I have missed out 

As to me, well I survived Chemistry Camp and lived to tell the tale.  Not enough sleep and not enough rest, but also quite a lot of fun, so that's good!  I went for my day 10 scan today and I have 20 follies this time round and they are going to make me stim for another couple of days and then I'll have EC on Tuesday morning, so cross your fingers for me!  It looks quite good at the moment, and I'm even managing to feel mildly optimistic!    

Love and hugs to all!

Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Custard ~ 20 follies is fantastic!!!

Frill ~ It's a liquid diet that really works   If you google cambridge diet there is a website on it


----------



## custard

Cheers Saila!

    I knew I would forget someone.  How are things with you?  I hope the diet is going well.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just wanted to come on and send some massive hugs to Shezza  I have text you, You know where I am Hunny, Anytime! 


Hope everyone else is ok 

My dad went for his hospital appointment late yesterday afternoon about his hernia operation, They said it was looking to be around late Aug/early Sept before he could have it done. He did say that he was willing to take a cancellation at short notice as wanted it done asap.

They got home and sat down to have their tea when the phone went, It was the hospital asking him if he could get in for 8am this morning as they had a cancellation  So my Dad has had his op this morning, they have had to make the incision bigger than they marked out on his tummy as when they got in there it was a lot bigger than they thought it was going to be 

He's all sorted and will hopefully be pain free now  (well once his tummy has healed  ) 
My mum was gutted as she had a load of jobs round the house that she wanted doing before he had the op  

All is going well here just now, I'm still feeling fine and even booked my follow up appointment at last! I'm booked in for 13th July - Friday 13th  I'm actually quite eager to get started again so hoping I will get to go with next AF  

Love to all, Will try and get back on over the weekend for some personals and SD but am a bit busy and also covering other mods boards due to holidays etc, I promise I will try though 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Woohoo Jen, 20 follies      Good luck for EC on Tuesday    

Hello everyone, it's late so no personals sorry    Will be back for SD at some point but most likely Sunday as have a lot of stuff on tomorrow.  Big    and  to all.

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Girls

Well I am buzzing, just got in from seeing Tony Stockwell. I didn't get a reading, but it was really great. He is a very funny and down to earth guy. 
I have done my shopping for my deserts and have them all prepared ready for tomorrow afternoon. I am having hair done in the morning and then going up with my Sis and eldest nieces and doing Mum a champagne breakfast as a surprise. 

Shezza ~ Sorry to hear you news hun    
Nicky ~ I hope your Dad is healing well   And 13 is a very lucky number for some people  
Jen ~ Great news on the follies and   for Tues 
Harts ~ I hope you have now managed to catch up on some sleep now and that the house stuff sorts itself out 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

PS if I am on here over the weekend I apolog now for my drunken/hungover state


----------



## Fluffs

Shell, you, drunk?          Happy birthday to your mum.  Hope the deserts are a success


----------



## Suzie

morning   

Shelle - have a fab day  i want to come 

Custard ! you survived  welcome back   for EC on Tuesday!

Nicky - wow well at least he has the summer ( the rain! ) to look forward to fitting fit  Hope he isn't too uncomfortable. Your appointment is same day as drew goes to Kenya , what a day to fly! 

Harts - hope you managed to get back to sleep ?

Frill - my chickadee ! get back to work  Glad you have made a decision  

fluffs -  

Shezza and Mandy  

 to everyone 

things ok here! Thinking about calling the clinic to get appointment for IUI. keep putting it off though! not sure why  
Need some food so be back later 

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls!!

Suzie ~ I think you should call the clinic for a cycle of IUI if you are feeling upto it honey. Now could be the right time for you  

Nicky ~ I hope you dad recovers quickly!! Then your mum can get her jobs done  

Jen ~ It's going well, I have had a few cheats but I'm back on the wagon


----------



## Ceri.

allo chitters.....

Saila ... youre doing well with the diet hun, keep it up! I'm not gonna weigh myself til next week cos af's in full flow  so will be bloated , but i've just had a skinny cappacino with a chocolate muffin!  wheres the sense in that!!! 

will come back for more personals later, gonn get bubs in the bath.......


----------



## Suzie

you lot are all quiet so thought I best drop by for some SD 

hope it means you are all off having good weekends?

Im at work! Hate saturdays at work. never mind only 1.5 hours to go 

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I'm here, just nipped on to feed Percy my little duckling!

I've got bad cystitis so not hanging around too long as feeling very uncomfortable!   Have got some magic potion from Boots and have taken my first dose of that so hopefully things will improve soon.

 to everyone

Axxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Mandy ... hope the cystitus gets better with the potion you bought x
Sooze ... having a few beers tonight are ya? go for it girlie, let ya hair down! x
Jen ... good luck for ec hun x
nicky ... god that was the quickest cancellation ever! x hows you?

Well its another girly night in for me and babe. DH has gone out on his lads night out, better not crawl in at 3am like he did last tiime  Have warned him that midnight is late enough! So i'm having one (just one!!) bottle of them stubby bottles of beer, treating myself. (might even finish off the last choclate muffin too!)


----------



## Suzie

morning 

I am on SD as at work  

Mandy hope you feel better soon  

Ceri - what time did he roll in  bet it was after midnight! 

 to all
suzie x


----------



## Ceri.

haha sooze, good job we didnt have a bet!  1am! like a child with a curfew... he had to push it that bit further! I had not even half of that stubby bottle of beer last night but feel like i had 10 pints of lager! 
Hows everyone else today?


----------



## Suzie




----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters!

Amanda hope that the cystitis quickly slings its hook
hope the potion helped

Suzie hope work speeds by
i say go for the IUI it may be a good time honey

ceri hehe lightweight bless ya
hows Elysia
is dh being helpful or is he hungover!

Jen faberoony news on the follies
go follies go go go  

saila fab news on the diet honey

shelley have a fab day  to your mum

fluffs hope you and A are ok

Shezza thinking of you 

Dizzi hope its not too wet in tenby!

harts hope that you and bump are ok

Nicky how r u honey

Free how r u sweetheart

love to anyone i missed

Willow not 100% have to collect a urine specimen from her oooh interesting!
She was a little naughty on friday when i was at work! Dh found the mess tho and with his ocd went a bit mad i made a point that perhaps the lounge isnt as puppy proofed as he thinks (it was only a notebook but the paper and cardboard stuck to the floor!)

they are both sleeping atm

I have thought about getting a dog walker/sitter in when i am at work altho i only work 4 hrs mon weds and fri but it works out between £54 and £80 a week and if i was off sick bearing in mind i dont get paid i would be paying them regardless of whether they were walking her or not and in august i prob wont be in work at all

so not sure whether to get one or not or look further afield

She is perfectly well behaved though when someone is here with her and is ok left 2-3 but after then is a bit naughty wouldnt change her for the world tho!

Mouth is still a bit sore and face hurts to touch but otherwise ok

going to search for some "happy songs" to put on my ipod in itunes!

Em


----------



## Ceri.

Em ... he's bug*ering off out with his drinking partner i a mo to a motorbike rally! he'd only be a hinderance whilst i'm cleaning up!


----------



## Shezza

Hiya

Just a passing  really and huge thanks to you all for the  they mean so much! 

I'm not gonna put how I am feeling right now as don't wanna get you all down and in all honesty I feel a little bit of a fraud being so down yet having 2 little miracles asleep upstairs when it's those little miracles (and wanting them) that keeps us all going on here. 

You are all stars and I love you all!

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all, just sending some quick  to you all.  Stupid   me bought a namesake fluffy bunny and now have to keep posting in the charter area to feed the poor ickle thing    

Hope everyone is ok  

Fluffs xxx

ps Suzie, I say got for it hun


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

Well the party was a sucess, managed to drink loads of champers and drink a whole bottle of Souther Comfort between 2 or 3 of us, and managed to wake up this morning without a headache or anything   But I did leave at 12:30 thou, a few of them stayed up til 3ish from what I can make out today and some of those were going back to Chester and Derby this morning 
Deserts went down well, but they did look a little messy cause couldn't find my icing bag so the mix was put in the cups with spoons so the cup had smear marks everywhere  
Mum as crying/laughing and looked flushed all night, might have had something to do with us getting her on the drink at 10:30am and topping up her glass all evening 

Amanda ~ Loads of healing  coming your way, I hope you are feeling better soon 
Suzie ~ So how long are we giving you to call clinic about your IUI before we come and  you  
Fluffs ~ So how are you coping with feeding A AND fluffy bunny   
Em ~ My step brother in law (does that make sense?) works on the police dog team. He had to call out the emergency vet as his police dog Alsation (SP) had a fever. He was out in his garden at 3am in his boxers trying to get a pee sample  I hope Will's is feeling better soon 
Ceri ~ So having DH out of the house is the lesser of 2 evils then  Bless em, they can be trying do try 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Just a quick message before I get ready for work to say Dizzi has text me from her tin box to say  to all the Chitters! 

She's having a great time, but missing FF and will be back soon!

Axxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls!!

Hope you have all had a good weekend!!

I have kittens due on Sunday!!!


----------



## Frill

Ooooooh kitties!!

Salia are you getting them or is your cat pregnant?  Our two were so cute this morning but I'm dreading the fact that we have to take them to their hotel again this week as we're off to Centre Parcs with my family for a weekend.  They'll be fine though and will soon speak to us again.

Hiya to everyone!

Not much time today but will try and pop back for personals later.

Shelle - well done on the champers and southern comfort - I would have been a mess!  

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

My cat is pregnant   It was planned parenthood though


----------



## Suzie

Afternoon 

Shezza -  you are not a fraud! we are here for you 

Shelle - sounds like a fab time 

Saila - awww I have 2 fur babies! would love another but dh wouldn't be toooo happy 

Mandy -  and thanks for Dizzi message 

Well not much going on here! work and then some more work!  and a LAC review for K on wed which should be interesting 

 to all
suzie xx


----------



## custard

Hi all!

I am around....  Just very uncomfortable right now, so not really up to long posts I'm afraid.  Hopefully I'll start to feel a bit better after EC tomorrow.

Suzie - Forgive my ignorance, but what's a LAC?  I hope it goes well anyway!

Saila - How exciting about the new kittens' imminent arrival...  Fingers crossed all goes smoothly.  Do they all have new homes sorted already?

Frill - Centreparcs sounds fun.  Hope you have a good time.

Shelle - Nice going on avoiding the hangover - what's the secret??  Glad you had a good time.

Fluffs - So how does this whole new pet thing work?  If I got one, I think I'd be the first person to kill one   

Hi to everyone else and lots of big hugs too.  Sorry,    Will be better at posting later in the week hopefully.
Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Jen - Sorry you're uncomfortable  for EC tomorrow  for lots of juicy eggies!   LAC Review is a Looked After Children Review. 

 to everyone else.  I've now had my toof re-filled and got anti-biotics for my UTI so hopefully I'll start to feel better over next couple of days!

Thinking of you all and reading your news even though not posting much.

Axxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello everyone , 
Just a quickie from me .
Custard - Good luck with EC tomorrow    

Saila - Kittens sounds exciting , i hope all goes to plan , is your cat a first time mummy ?

Suzie - Good luck with the review on Wednesday   You realy have done a fab job with K !! Did you call the clinic BTW  

Mandy - Hope your doing ok hun , are you feeling any better ? . Thanks for passing the message on from Dizzi , Where has she taken the tin box to   -  

Shell - Glad you had a good time partying  

Fluffs - Hope your name sake fluffy bunny is doing ok - I think i've got enough on without getting a cyber pet , poor DH that WOULD be the last straw !!

Shezza - Hunni you arn't a fraud and we are all here for you , so don't be a shy poster !!

Ceri - Hope your ok hun . Which rally did your DH b****r off to  

Em - It's a pitty we don't live closer , cause i'd do a spot of dog walking for you hun  

I am not impressed with all this rain - what happened to an English summer time ........... then again before anyone says anything i'll answer that one too - this is the summer   

Love ya all

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Free - She's gone to Wales with it, somewhere near Tenby  I think.  Is suffering a bit with all the rain but otherwise sounded to be having a good time! 

Axxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!!

Nothing much going on here!  

Shezza – sending you a huuuuuuuuuuge hug!!!

Harts – sorry to hear that life is stressing you at the moment – I hope things calm down soon!

Frill – I will have everything crossed for you when you have the treatment. 

Jen – not only do I have my fingers crossed for you, but every part of my body that can be crossed is crossed for you hun!!!  (Garden doing well, spent the weekend getting rid of weeds and tiding up!)  Good luck tomorrow – I will be thinking of you!

Nicky – I hope your dad recovers quickly from his op.  Good luck for Friday 13th!

Mandy – you have my sympathies, I know how horrible cystitis can be.  Hope the magic potion works!

Shellebell – sounds like you had a great time!  Hope your head didn’t get worse as the day went on - that is how my body deals with hangovers, I am ok when I wake up but by 4pm I am really suffering!

Saila – hope everything goes ok with the little kittens.  Remember we want to see cute photos!!!

Freespirit – we had summer, it was those warm few days a couple of weeks back.  We are now onto autumn!!!  Just waiting for the leaves to fall……

Of course sending big hugs to all the cyber pets that seem to be running around here!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Ceri.

Free ... apparently it was the morecambe motocross but they got the wrong day!! haha idiots!

Jen ... good luck for ec tomorrow hunny


----------



## Suzie

custard said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am around.... Just very uncomfortable right now, so not really up to long posts I'm afraid. Hopefully I'll start to feel a bit better after EC tomorrow.
> 
> Suzie - Forgive my ignorance, but what's a LAC? I hope it goes well anyway!


 for EC Jen 

LAC is a short for looked after children 

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

tomorrow Jen, I'll be thinking of you!       

Axxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Laydeez  

Sue ~ Hopefully there will be piccies posted on Sunday if everything goes according to plan 

Freespirit ~ I am sooo not impressed with this weather either! Where is the heatwave?  

Jen ~ I am thinking about you today!!   thought for EC

Suzie ~ What furbabies have you got? Have you any piccies??

It's my cat's (Miss Kitty's) second litter. I show persian cats and mainly breed to keep. Naturally though I can't keep them all   so I do sometimes have kittens available. There are no shortage of homes for these fluffy beauties but I am very picky with who can have one   Mainly because people don't realise they are high maintenance and do involve a lot of work. It's been ages since we have had kittens! I am so excited!


----------



## Fluffs

Jen, a little late (sorry) but good luck for ec today          

Hi all    Back later, but got to sort A out and get dressed.  Think he may have caught DH's man flu    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

saila pics of my bigboy Sam and sister Jess


----------



## Harts

Hi girls

Jen-- hope ec went well. Sorry I didn't get to post earlier    

Saila- can't wait to see pics of your kittens!  Do you have any pics of your cats?

Sue- How is your garden?  Ours looks like a jungle cuz of all the rain. Has it been raining over by you?

Shezza- thinking of you hun.    

Suzie- hope LAC review goes well tomorrow. Have you phoned the clinic yet?

Shelley- glad you had a great time at the party.  Don't know how you were not hungover though.  What is the secret?

Nicky- how is your dad recovering?  good news on booking your follow up

Frill- glad you have come to a decision about tx hun.  

Amanda- sorry you aren't feeling well   

Em- How is willow?  Is your mouth any better?

Free- have u gotten over your jetlag yet?

Fluffs- How is A?  How often do you need to feed the bunny?

Dizzi- hope you are having a great time and not affected by all the rain

Ceri- hope you are okay. Made me laugh about your dh getting day wrong!

As for me,  have first m/w appt today.  Things still very stressful atm.  We have decided to go home for three wks on August 5th so dh's visa can be stamped because we can't move so soon.  The dogs can't fly in August because it is so hot so we will come back here for a cpl of months and then move back.  The house over there needs to be decorated anyway so we can do that during those three weeks.

Well, going to have a nice soak.  Have a well earned day off today. Can't wait til next wk when my boss is back.

a big hello to anyone I missed.
lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi all

Just a quickie as I am at work. 
I booked yesterday off work as well, just in case. Only needed it to catch up on sleep.
The secret to not having a hangover  I had a pint of Ribena and half a tube of pringles before going to sleep   Then drank plenty of Rinbena during Sun. It is packed with Vit C, it's a liquid (doh) and full of sugar  

Jen ~ thinking of you today  
Harts ~  I hope things are sorted out without too much hassle hun  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Afternoon all .... 
oooh its miserable here today, raining AGAIN. starting to do my head in that we aint had no sunshine since april really!
Off to the docs in a couple of hours... joint pain (especially shoulders and knees) so gonna see whats happening. Got told 6 years ago that the pain i had in my hips was arthritis, so will prob be told the same today and get put on voltarol/diclofenac again. So bad other morning i couldnt even lift babes out of her cot 

Anyway nuff about me....

Jen ... hopefully youre back and resting now sweet? hope it went well x

Shelle ... ribena? ewww, 'orrible stuff!

Harts ... try to take it easy hun!

Suzie ... did ya book anything with the clinic?

Mandy ... how are ya hun? 

Right off to get somat to eat before going out .... love to all XXX


----------



## Ceri.

Oh have finally posted my birth story x


----------



## custard

Afternoon my lovelies!

I feel like I need your hangover cure Shelley!      Just sent DH downstairs for paracetamol and chocolate!  Can't believe how knocked out I was by the sedation this morning....  I've been asleep almost non-stop ever since.  Anyway, the good news is that we got 13 eggs.  So I'm dead chuffed as we only had 5 last time, so that's loads more.  I'm eggstatic!!!     Thanks for all your kind words of support.

I'll be back tomorrow morning, when hopefully I'll be a bit more awake for some proper chitter chattering!

Suzie and Amanda - As soon as you wrote looked after children I hit my head.  I'm a teacher so should really have recognised that TLA!! 

Love to all   

Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Excellent brilliant news Jen!!!!  I am sooooooo chuffed for you!!!!

Take care

Love and hugs

Sue xxxx


----------



## Suzie

Excellent news jen!  rest up 

xx


----------



## freespirit.

YAY Well Done Jen 
Thats fantastic 
Rest up now hun 
Sending    for tomorrow 
x x x​


----------



## Shellebell

Thats fantastic news Jen, no wonder you were feeling a little full my ickle chicken  
Ceri How did it go at the Dr's ? 


Love n Hugs
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Ceri.

He made me feel like i was wasting his time really....said "oh most women get aches and pains after having a baby, here take these" 
gave me a script for 600mg of ibruprofen 3 times a day, will start them tmorrow see if it makes a difference  he did say that its prob as he said 6 years ago, mild arthritis.
I was the last patient in the surgery tonight so chances are he wanted to get home quickly! 

Jen fabby news hun, good luck for tomorrow! just take it easy now x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Suzie ~ Your cats are lovely  how old are they??

Jen ~ Are you resting up in bed?? I had DH running all over after my IUI when I was in bed   Well done on the eggs!! Fantastic!!

Ceri ~ It does sound like he wanted to go home early   I'd book back in if it doesn't go away  

I went to the gym last night. I was sooooo paranoid because I thought people would be looking at me!! But I got in the pool and got on with it and did lots of lengths  I don't feel too achy today though so I can't of pushed myself that hard   Going back again tonight


----------



## custard

Happy lunchtime all!

   I'm going potty already and I'm not even on the 2WW yet. Oh dear 

Well, the good news is that we have 8 embryos this time round. The embryologist is quite happy that we should be able to go to blastocysts, but we have a provisional ET booked for tomorrow at 2 just in case. She doesn't think we'll need to use it though. So now we wait for tomorrow's call to tell us grades and what we should do next. In the meantime I'm taped to the sofa and watching rubbish, trying not to eat too much rubbish and getting lots of knitting done. I'm making a cardigan and hoping that it won't like quite as charmingly home made as the last one did!!!

Saila - I have been taking it easy, mostly by sleeping. And yes, my dh did cook dinner last night. I feel really bad though as he is having a really hard time at school at the moment. Far too much work to do and not enough time to get it all done. And the last thing he really needs is a whole load of uncertainty about taking time off for ET. He originally had Mon and Wed booked off and that was then changed to Tues and Thurs but now it looks like he won't need Thurs but might maybe need Fri, the poor lamb is going round in circles writing cover work and driving the cover supervisor mad.  So I'll probably cook dinner tonight. It's easy though, just some slow roasted chicken with lemon and garlic from nigella forever summer.

Ceri - That really drives me mad when I feel the Dr hasn't listened and just tries to fob me off with some pills. If it doesn't improve can you go back and ask to see a different doctor in the team? I hope it gets sorted sweetie.

Shelley, Free, Suzie and Sue - Thanks so much for your good wishes. 

Harts - Wow, that all sounds pretty crazy. Whereabouts in the states are you moving back to? I hope that things go smoothly and that your boss is back soon to take some of the strain.

Right, I'm off to heat up some of last night's dinner to have for my lunch... Pappardelle with courgettes, pine nuts and sultanas. Yum... 

Hope you lovely ladies have nice lunches too.
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congrats on the 8 embryos, Jen!!!!!!  Good luck tomorrow with the results and the plans for the little mites!    I will have everything crossed for you!

Nice lunch?  It is the last day of the school year and I got kidnapped by a couple of Turkish ladies and force fed home made delicious food until I nearly burst!   (and bought home enough for hubby's lunch!).  Off out this evening to a restaurant with my classmates!  Not a good diet day!    I feel a bit sad that there are people that I probably won't see again because the school is closing and the students are being scattered all over the city!

Finally got the courage to e-mail one of the teachers about Reiki (someone told me that she did it).  She is a Reiki master and has Reiki 1, 2 and 3.  She also has Seichem Reiki 1 and 2 (she said that is working with aura’s) but she doesn’t do much of that.  She also trained in foot reflexology which again, she doesn’t do much of.  She also said something about talking to animals!  But she does mostly Reiki.  I am going to e-mail her back and see when she can fit me in, perhaps I will wait until after my trip to England next week.

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Jen congrats on your 8 embroy's  for tomorrows call 

x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Well Done Jen with your little embies!  Here's some snuggling in vibes ready for your ET      

Axxxx


----------



## custard

Thanks Amanda,

Sorry that you're feeling blue.    

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

8 thats fab   

loads of 

Ceri  

be back in a bit

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies ,
Jen 8 embies is fantastic   Well done   now sending them lots of growing vibes      

Shezza , thinking of you hun   hope you are coping with things , please don't be a stranger when you need us  

Sue , your teacher sounds really interesting , I bet your real glad you found the courage - well done you   Hope you have a nice evening tonight 

Suzie , hope your LAC meeting went well and didn't go on for hours  

Saila , Well done on going to the gym and swimming , your doing great - keep it up   

Ceri , I would go back to the GP again or if possible see a different one   sending you huggles and healing vibes hun     

Harts , sending you hugs   and de stressing vibes     , we need you to be calm hunni  

Lots of love to you all

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I have kittens! 3 so far...but I think she is definately finished. A tortie girl, A red boy and a red girl. I am so shattered feeel like I have done it myself 

Will post piccies in the next few days ​


----------



## custard

Ooooh cool Saila!    can't wait to see pictures!

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congratulations Saila!!!!  

Like Jen, I can't wait to see the photos!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Harts

Hi girls

Have been up since 4.30 again     Came home early from work yesterday because I had such a bad headache and felt like hell.  I would love to call in today and to be honest could really do with the day off. But I need to go in today because I have to give my notice! Otherwise we won't be able to go home next month.  We have decided that I will give my notice and pray that the house sale doesn't fall through!

Midwife appt was a waste of time. She only went through paperwork and really concentrated on smoking. I told her that I have never smoked but she kept telling me that I had to fill in some forms to advise how many a day I have in the past and how many since I found out i am pg!  I told her I have had about 3 cigs in my entire life and I smoked them badly! (drunken stupidity).  She said I still need to fill in both pages!

Anyway, enough about me...

Jen-- fantastic news on the embies     Grow little ones grow!  We are moving back to my home town which is Sheboygan, Wisconsin.  Free wasn't far away on her last trip!  We remortgaged our house here last year to buy one there (they are so cheap it is ridiculous!)

Saila-- awww, can't wait to see pics hun.  Well done on the swimming!

Free- Hope your follow appt goes well today sweetie    

Ceri-  can't believe your doctor.  i hope the pain eases off soon.

Suzie- I know I have said it before but have you phoned the clinic yet?!

Sue- hope you had a great night

Shezza- thinking of you hun 

Shelley- I understand the Pringles but the Ribena!!

Em- hope you are okay hunni  

A big hello to everyone else.  THink it is just about breakfast time for me!

lots of love,

hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Harts ~ That midwife sounds crazy   Me and DH hope to emigrate to America eventually through his work.

I am in 7th heaven with them. So far so good and everyone has latched on   They are utterly adorable! I really love them to pieces. I think one might be staying with us


----------



## Fluffs

Hi Girls

Sorry, can't stop as it's mad here   but some of you sound like you need big huge  and  

Saila, woohoo, fab news on the kitties  

Jen, massive congrats on the 8 embies, hope ET goes well    

Harts, hand in the notice and then go sick        Have you tried drinking more?  A lot of my pregnancy headaches were due to dehydration I think   Hope you feel better soon  

Back later 

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

Hi girls!

Salia - post the piccies! post the piccies! Can't wait to see your new babies!

Jen - great news on the embryos         for you hon!

Harts - sorry to hear you are having a bit of a tough time and maybe that midwife is actually trying to give up the **** herself and is obssessed or sommat?   Silly woman.

Sue - how was your reiki?

Suzie - don't rush your decision on tx, if you haven't decided yet, maybe your brain just needs a little more time?

Free - what are you up to then missus? And, er  to you for not saying hello to me in either of your posts.  

Dizzi - in your little tin box - I hope you are not floating out to the atlantic with all this rain! xxxx

Ceri - how are you doing hon? Have the tablets made any difference?

Shelle - ribena and pringles?    Well, you learn something everyday on here!

Nicky - hello my love. What are you up to?

Fluffs - hello! How's your cyberbunny or whatever it is? 

Mandy - hi hon, how are you feeling?

Shezza - hello. I know you may not be posting, but you are not forgotten.

I've got to get a couple of hours' work in before we take Chas and Dave to their little hotel for the weekend while we are at Centreparcs.  They are curled up asleep at the mo, which will make it easier to get them in their boxes, but I know they will hate us for a while. I really hate this bit but until they are a bit bigger, I don't want to leave them at home on their own and rely on a neighbour to feed them.

DH did his back in on Monday and couldn't move for a couple of days so I don't know how much he'll be able to do at Centreparcs. I'm off horse riding with my sis and stepmum while dad and brov-in-law are laser clay pigeon shooting. Our hectic schedule will include copious amounts of pimm's, wine and food though!      

So, I hope to see pics of Salia's kittens when I get back on Monday and to read lots of lovely things that you've all been up to.

Take care and  for you all.

Frill
xxxx


----------



## Suzie

ohhhh new kitties  pics please 

Frill - have a fab time! I'm sure Chas and Dave will be just fine  (i'm seeing the real Chas and Dave this month  ) 

love to all
xx


----------



## Frill

Suzie, I bet you a kilo of chocky they won't be sober!

My mum's off to a wedding reception later this summer and Chas is meant to be the entertainment!  It's all just getting silly now.


----------



## Suzie

thats a bet


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'll try taking a couple tonight when I give mum a tin of gourmet for her tea   They are so small and cute!! I am gripping onto wood hoping nothing goes wrong these precious first days. They all seem to be little fighters so far!


----------



## Wraakgodin

My parents went to a wedding once and Chas and Dave were the entertainment - they had a great time!

Sue


----------



## custard

I give up.  I'm a total numpty.  Twice I have written a post and twice I have hit the wrong key and lost my post.  So here's the really short version before I rip all my hair out.

Suzie - Chas and Dave, googled them     Should be good.

Saila - Can't wait for pics.

Frill - Which Centerparcs?  If Longleat then wave in the direction of Frome as that's where I live!

Fluffs - Hope you're good hectic and not bad hectic!

Harts - Looked you up on Google Earth and looks fab.  Just up from Millawauke....or however it's spelt!  On the shore of Lake Michigan, is that right?  Hope you didn't stay too long at work after you handed in your notice, sounds like you needed the day off love.

Free - How are you?  Thanks for the wishes.

Sue - Did you get a reply from the Reiki lady?

Right, give up now, so lots of love and hugs to everyone else.  We had a good phone call again this morning.  6 embryos are excellent scoring between 7 and 10 / 10 and the other 2 are average with a bit of fragmentation, so they are going to continue to culture all of them.  All looking good for a blast transfer on Sunday.  I'm going to hold out for it as I have a feeling they'd like to put them back tomorrow, but I want to wait.  Jim and I are both scientists originally and we like the idea of our babies spending a good few days in the lab to learn some stuff!    

Anyway, fingers crossed for tomorrow's call as that is when there is a big gear change as the embryo takes over from the egg (or something like that, I'm a chemist and not a biologist!!!).

Hugs all round.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Just wanted to nip on and send some      to Jen and some  

Big  to everyone else.  I've got a broken toe!   I was moving a cooker with one of the guys at work and the clown dropped it on my foot!  Other than that, I'm plodding along still feeling sad but you just gotta get on haven't you. 

Thinking of ya all...

Amanda xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Frill ~ Have a nice weekend, Seems theres a few FF's off to Centerparks this weekend 

Jen ~  coming your way, Hope your embies continue to do well and you can have ET on Sunday 

Saila ~ Can't wait to see the pics 

Shezza ~ Still thinking of you chick 

x x x


----------



## Suzie

[fly]It's FRIDAY[/fly]
Jen  fab news ! loads of 

Ouch Mandy!  silly donkey him dropping that on your toe!!

Shezza 

Dh off today as he is going to France in mornin with school. then off to Kenya with school on friday! lucky him! I get left here with K!!  So making him take me out to lunch! 

Then off for my usual one pint this evening 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Still can't get any pics of babies yet. The look so scrawny and 2 are right squealers when you pick them up!! I will have a concentrated effort this weekend to take some more!!

Suzie ~ Aw hope you aren't too lonely without DH. Have you phoned up about the IUI appointment yet.

Nicky ~ I will get some soon I promise they are just being difficult about it at the moment.

Amanda ~   I'm so sorry your feeling sad.

Jen ~ I have everything crossed for you sweetie! When will they be put back?


----------



## Shezza

Once again I am here dampening the atmosphere of the amazing chitter chatterers  

It is now official...........................................

Nay left me last night   he loves me but isn't IN love with me and hasn't been for a long while   I am now officially a single parent and am so scared of the future. I can't think straight   have had zero sleep   and feel such a failure   13 years down the pan!! 

My concern now is my two beautiful children, they don't deserve any of this!! 

Thank you to you all again for your hugs & thoughts.  

 for now

Love as always to one and all 

Shez     

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

ohhh Shezza     I am so sorry this has happened. 

You are not a failure you are a fab mummy to those 2 precious children and don't you ever forget it ! 

I am lost for words   

loads of hugs to you all. wish I was closer to give you real ones  

love
suzie x


----------



## custard

Shezza -        I wish we could give you some real hugs darling.  We're here for you.  You are a great Mummy and always will be. 

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza

I just wish I was a great wife though!


----------



## Suzie

Stop that! You have been   This isnt your fault hunny! remember that! I know its easier said than done but its true !

x


----------



## custard

Shezza sweetie, it's not about being a great wife or even a great husband.  You can be both be those things and still not work out as a couple.  I don't know the situation, but I'm sure that's not the problem.

Love and even more hugs,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Shezza I am so very sorry honey   Do you think there could be any chance to reconcile? Maybe take a step back and date again and try and re-kindle your romance?

You are not a failure. You have 2 beautiful children and I have no doubts are a wonderful person


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I'm BACK!!!!   

Shezza  Your not a bad wife - I am sorry Nay has left the family home The uncertantity is over now you can both move on Zac & Freya will adjust and be happier if both their parents are happy, give yourself a break hun  one day at a time and never apoligise for posting here that what friends are for 

Amanda  sounds like you need some extra       Thanks for passing on my message

Jen WOW EC all done gearing up for ET and the  stay 

Free Your back too! you road trip sounds AMAZING we saw the Badlands, Deadwood & mt Rushmore too amazing places just seeing them in print reminds me of the amazing time we had! cant wait to see your piccys

Suzie  so K is leaving you - Youve done your best, and I am sure you have learnt a whole bunch of stuff too lets hope another child is lucky enough to be placed with you 

Harts - Its all go for you hun  I'm sure once your in your new home with bubs and Dh things will be much brighter

Frill your back too


> Dizzi - in your little tin box - I hope you are not floating out to the atlantic with all this rain! xxxx


hmm nearly hence weve come back a day early 

Salia Kittens aww how cute, my poppett is ancient and I feel she will outlive me!

Nicky  for starting us a new thread - I was so cross before I left time was precious and then the pc played up! Anyway  for your reveiw hun and  for another go on the 'coaster

Emily Sorry Willows been poorly - I hope shes on the mend. glad your dads stay in hospital was short!

LouF you still here hun 

Shelle was your mums party for a big birthday  sounds like you had a really good time.

Fluffs a Moderator of another website   Good to see you and A are doing well

Ceri I love reading your Bright green posts! you seem to have settled into motherhood so quickly it obviously suits you 

Moi - 
We got back last night around 9.30pm had a macdonalds and went food shopping 
so today dh has been to town to put in the cheques for our re morgage/extension and so Ive been catching up here, as well as changing our phone/internet to BT ( I am going to change to their vision package too) we have contacted our builder and archtitec too so my plans are now to concentrate on getting it all built before christmas!
next job is clear out the caravan and car as they are filthy from the mud! and start the washing 
(I hate this part of a holiday) anyways we got loads of rain - and some sunshine the important thing is we had a break from here from the "norm" we slowed down and re charged our batteries, 
I had some texts with wishes for sunshine and those came timely as on the 3rd it was ten years since my BFP and it was the 3rd we had the best day for sunshine, we sat on a beach, played in the sea, had a bbq and put the awning down! so it made a sad day good 
My Mum was 60 on the 4th, so Ive organised a family meal with my stepsisters/brother for tommorow night and a named rose bush which I need to collect from SIL's.

Not much else to say except I missed you all and hope Ive caught up with most of your news apoligies if Ive missed stuff.

Back at work on monday so will be back for some saddo duty before then

~Dizzi~


Off to get a cyber pet now . . . . .


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

at work so very quick post

Shezza so sorry to read your news

I agree with Suzie
You were are great mother to your bundles of fun
and were a great wife dont ever forget that sweetie
we will be here to help you thru wherever we can

Dizzi welcome back 

Custard fab news on the embies hun 

I will be back later have had a few issues going on and been a bit poorly

will update on willow later i am told by the vet its good news and bad news i cant see anything good in it but will tell later

Shes going to daycare atm whilst i am at work lol 

back later after i have collected her 

Em


----------



## Ceri.

Shezza hun ...  so sorry to hear your news, dont put yourself down sweet, after everything you've been through, you've proved how strong you can be. x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Shezza will PM you later sweetie but just wanted to send you some huge  's for now 

Ceri that pic of Elysia is gorgeous 

Suzie enjoy your 11 pints tonight  

Dizzi welcome back Hun 

 to everyone else 

x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies!!!! 

First - big hug to Shezza. Don't for one minute think that you are a failure, but what you are feeling is perfectly normal. Now you have to refocus, move on and concentrate on what is best for you and your children - look forward rather than backwards. I know it isn't easy. I went through a terrible time after my divorce (and made some rather stupid decisions!). Sending you lots of love and hugs. If it is any consolation, things do get better. At least now the uncertainty is over and you can make strategies and plans for the future. I agree with everything Ceri said, you are strong (probably stronger than you realise) and you can get through this. 

Dizzi!!!!!! Welcome back!!!! As you know from another thread, I have missed you!!!  

Saila - hugs to the scrawny squealers!!! 

Mandy - sorry to hear about your toe - I hope it gets better soon - JUST REST!!!

Jen - keeping everything crossed for you for Sunday - I will be thinking of you. I am just so happy that this is happening for you!  

Nothing much going on here. Today is hubby's last day at work for 5 and a half weeks, so I am enjoying the peace and quiet (and I bet he is making his workmates lives hell  !)! He has 4 compulsory weeks off in the summer, but because of trips to England he has used extra holiday to make it extra long! I haven't heard from the Reiki lady yet, but I said to her that I would start treatment after my trip to England next week, so she has plenty of time to reply!

I have a interview for volunteers work on Monday morning - very very nervous about that!

Have a great weekend all!

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Just done a big long post and it's got lost! 

Shezza - I am going to check my diary on Monday and come and deliver some big Chitter  in person sometime over the next couple of weeks.  You can get through this hun, I agree with Dizzi completely there has been so much uncertainty for so long that once you get over the initial devastation I think you will start to make a good recovery.  I will  you when I get there though you have been an excellent wife hun, don't be thinking you haven't!  Nay is the one who doesn't know his  from his elbow at the moment he's the one who should be sorry not you.  I will see you soon for tea and biccies and dish out some big 

Dizzi - Glad you're back safely hun, I missed ya! 

Shellebell - How are you hun?

Nicky - How's your poorly toof?

Suzie - Lucky DH!  Can you not pack K in his suitcase, would he notice? 

Saila -  on your new babies hun.  I hope they grow into show winners!

Ceri, Em, Sue, Laura, Frill, Fluffs, Hart and Free - Hope you're all ok here's a big  for you.

We've got our appt today for our NHS cycle 14th August and we've still got our review at Care on 26th July.  DH reckons he's gonna insist they consider what's causing the implantation failure before we go again as we're too old to just keep blindly heading into cycles if there's a reason why they aren't working!   Not like him to be assertive so I look forward to seeing it! 

Take Care all

Axxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Sue ~ Lots of luck for the volunteer work interview 

Mandy ~ Hope your review appointment brings you some answers chick  The tooth is still sore, AntiB's are not working but the pains spreading up my ear and into the side of my head now too  I got some of those tablets you mentioned but it took 2 hours for them to kick in and get rid of the pain  I'm now swapping between Anadin, clove oil, Ibuprofen then bongela just to keep the pain down 

Ohh yeah ouch about your foot!  I kicked the door frame the other day and have a bruise on my foot but I bet thats nothing compared to how your foot will be looking!!  


x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just popping in before getting some meds before bed!

nicky sorry to read how much pain them  wisdom teeth are causing  have you managed to speak with your dentist yet honey

Amanda oh dear you are in the wars arent you hun, you have my sympathy for your toe i broke mine back in 1997 which toe is it mine was the big toe  honey

Suzie how r u feeling hun hope your doing ok

Custard        for your embies

Saila aaw cant wait to see pics of the kitties

Dizzi welcome back might have already said that lol
how r u doing hun
hows lady and amber

ceri lovely new pic of elysia
how r u doing

fluffs hope you and A are well

sue  hun

Shezza thinking of you 

harts how r u doing

Free how r u sweetie thinking of you 

shellbell hope your ok

hugs to anyone else i missed

well as for me 
i am 11 days post op from wisdom teeth op now the stitches are supposed to be dissolvable but am sure they are coming out i can feel it and it tastes mettalic dh says i should go back and have it looked at but i am like omg nooooo its not causing any pain just a bit annoying

We are in single figures now for our planning appt omg cant believe it now

I had my last zoladex injection this week  i stopped taking the hrt last week am sure thats whats been making me bleed tbh my belly atm looks about 6 months pg! dont know whats wrong with it having awful af pains, i think worse because i came off all meds about 3 wks ago just take oramorph now as and when it gets too bad other than that i have my colonoscopy follow up apt on wednesday afternoon

we are away next week thursday til tuesday i will be taking my laptop but may not get on so much so may not post 
I am going to the yorkshire girls picnic with dh
also going to spend time with our godaughter apparently she has terrible twos this week lol
her mummy is having baby no 2 on tuesday 17th by c section and we are godparents to the new arrival too so we are looking after godaughter whilst c section is done . We will be staying with my parents whilst there dh has prepared my schedule already 
atm we have one free day which will be the sunday

we were going to take willow with us, but have decided against this now as we dont want to stress her with travelling
We are taking her to the vet on wednesday morning at 10am and then steve is collecting us dropping us off home and taking willow back with him

We are awaiting bloods to confirm but the vet is almost certain that Willow has diabetes, he said its good (mmm how!) apparently good that we have been so vigilant to notice the changes this early, it means early diagnosis and treatment i guess thats because of what happened with bouncer that we were so vigilant. Willows hormones are a bit airy which may not be helping her symptoms and so is suggested we spay her which we have already had several consultations with the vet to discuss

She is adorable and so grown up and so like bouncer in looks now just a problem when i go to work shes ok by herself for 2-3 hrs but then gets bored i think and i have no middle drawer now lol

next week will be ok as dh is 2-10pm! so alls good there

well bet this is a mammoth post lol

Em


----------



## Shellebell

Evening Morning Girls 

Well I have had 2 nights of going to bed at 8-9pm and now tonight I can't sleep   is here and I think as she is early she is wiping me out, but it ain't bad/pain/heavy or anything 
I had a letter to book my follow up appointment at the hosp. I am taking bets now  I reacon I will have a wait of 4 months...any other takers ? 

Nicky ~ Trying every tab/remedy in the cupboard, one of them will work   Hope it's feeling better soon 
Amanda ~ Ouch to the poorly toe and  to the narnar that dropped it on you foot 
Sue ~ Good luck for Mon hun. Is the volunteer work with the languages thing
Em ~ I hope you are OK babe 
Suzie ~ I am all confused  You said *ONE PINT* It's not classed as one pint if you constantly drink out of one glass you know 
Dizzi ~ Welcome back. So the weather finally wore you down. Glad to see that you had a great time anyway  It was my Mum's 70th Birthday. We have my Dad's 70th in Oct 
Saila ~  There are lots of cyber Aunties waiting for these piccies  
Jen ~ Thinking of you over the weekend hun  You still on for Sun ?
Frill ~ Have a great weekend at CenterParcs, I hope DH's back is better. If not chuck him downt he slide or in one of those freezing cold plung pools 

Shezza ~ Don't you go thinking that this is all because you are not a good wife missy  Just concentrate on you and your little un's for now and let the dust settle. I know it is easier said than done, however you will soon see the rainbow from all the rain. As it has been said before, at least now you have a definate steady ground at the moment (even though it's not where you feel you should be right now) and not like before where everyone was all over the place. Loads of  and 

Love n hugs to all (esp those I missed)

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Em ~ Sorry to hear that it looks like Willow has Diabetes, Will you need to give her injections daily to help it if she does have it? Wooooo not long at all till your appointment  I can't get into the dentist until next Friday (same day as follow up  ) They can't do anything anyway as it's my wisdom tooth and because of the angle they are at that's why I have to be re refered to the hospital to be put back on the list I was meant to be put on 10 months ago   

Shelley ~ Fellow insomniac  I can normally sleep for england but since wednesday I've been waking up after just a few hours sleep with my tooth so think I'm now putting off going to sleep mantally because I know I'll only be awake in a couple of hours anyway  Going to take some tablets in a min and pop some bongela teething gel on try to get a couple of hours before I can take another lot of tablets and some clove oil  Hope you don't have to wait too long for follow up chick and hope AF contines to be not so bad  

x x x


----------



## Shellebell

So i have popped off (to another site  ) and I am back  

Sorry Em, Our posts must have crossed. Sorry to hear about Willow. So can you treat it with tabs or something. Is it like human type1 and type2  I hope you are feeling better soon, not long til your appointment  

OMG just realised there are soo many almost there for followup's etc


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

you know what we ought to start a chitter insomniacs club!

Nicky i am sorry you have to wait so long for the dentist
could you not call and speak to their secretary or something and explain the  up and ask they put a lickle bit of pressure on it seems absurd you have to be put back on the list you should have already been on

Shelley another insomniac how r u hun

If willow does have diabetes he will have to have injections daily bless her

She is really growing now will miss her when we are away

well i suppose i had better try to sleep

Willow wakes me about 8 am (if i am lucky) and dh will be up in less than an hour and will keep me awake til he goes men are so noisy arent they!

chat later on tomorrow today!
Emxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Morning 

Em, I spoke to the dentists receptionist the other day hoping she would be able to do something for me but she can't I have to see the dentist himself and get him to refer me, I can't see why because she will probably be the one writing the letter and sending it anyway 
Aww poor willow needing injections everyday, At least your kind of trained in injecting Hun, Or does DH normally to yours?  

x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,

I thought i ought to pop in an try and do a little SD - looks like this could be a good idea of mine really , seeing as a lot of you were up posting though the night !

Ok Right first off FRILL , m8 , I'm sorry i missed you off my previous posts , as I've already begged forgiveness via tx I'll just leave you a few    

Now then Shezza , I can't really add to what the other wonderfull ladies have said , you are NOT a failure , and you ARE a great mummy to your 2 little darlings , I am sure too you have been a great wife too , please don't put yourself down . The uncertainty is over now , its time to focus on your little babies and forge ahead with the next part of your life , and were all here to help you with that 

Nicky , I'm so sorry to hear you are still having toof problems  I know that a dentist is not aloud to refuse to help anyone in pain , maybe you should call them once a day and just keep asking for the help to be bought forward , it does seem like an age away how long you have to wait . If i have an emergency , my dentist give me a sit and wait appointment , it means i have to get there at 9 and then i just sit and wait until someone can see me - sometimes you have to wait a long while , but its worth it  
Shellebelle , sorry to hear the  is here and wiping you out  I hope you don't have to wait too long for a follow up appointment , could you ask to have your name put on the cancellations list too ? We threw a suprise party for my dad's 70th -the look on his face when he walked into the pub and saw us all there was amazing 

Em , I'm sorry to hear Willow is plagued with such problems , but also glad you were able to spot something was wrong so early , I'm sure with the right drugs she will be able to lead a normal happy life . Single figures for your appointment now  woo hoo your getting there hunni 

Jen ,  I hope you are going on ok and taking it nice and easy , sending a couple of ton of    to you hun 

Saila , how are your little fur babies doing ?

Dizzi , I'm glad you had a good break , you so deserved it hun  , i've missed you loads !! have you started the washing yet  Did you get yourself a cyber pet ?

Mandy , Poor you breaking your toe  ouch  is it the gear change or brake toe 

Olive , how's you missis ? Did you have a good time on Friday night ? I hope theres no hangover 

Harts, I'm still sending the stress busting vibes out to you hunni   

Sue , Good luck for your interview on Monday  I have a feeling you are going to be fine , being a volunteer is such an admirable thing to do 

Fluffs , I hope you and young A  is doing well 

Ceri , I hope you are doing ok , how is your pain now sweetheart ? Is little missy behaving 

Right well big hugs to everyone else , I know i've missed some of you out  Hope you all have a nice weekend ,

Love and huggles
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

you lot were online just about the time I was coming in! I should have popped online  

Quick post as off to work and MIL coming to look after K as drew gone off to france until monday  

Nicky  - i hope your pain has eased! tooth pain is horrible! 

Em - sorry to hear about willow 

Shezza -  thinking of you

dizzi - welcome back 

had my one pint  and no hangover!  best get my butt into gear and get ready for work! 

be back later if my evil boss doesnt hang around at work 

xx


----------



## Ceri.

Ello you lot!

It seems that some of you have been taking these!!! 









Nicky these are for you hunny ...







and ...









Suzie these are for you ... (even though you say you dont have an overhang!  









Shelle hun this is for you and your tum ...









Shezza ...







thinking of you sweet x

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!

Reporting for SD! 

I can't rival the fantastic long posts with lots of personals I'm afraid. We walked into town this morning to do some shopping, then went to Homebase and now I'm cream crackered!!! I need to sort the house out a bit as my Mum is coming to stay until Wenesday   

Well, I'm booked in for ET tomorrow morning and we will hopefully have one lovely little blast transfered. All my fingers and toes are crossed that there might be one or two to freeze as well, but that would really be the cherry on the top of my cake, so I'm not counting on it. Trying hard to be positive this morning as I haven't really been so far.

Ceri - Great pics, how are you hun?

Suzie - Has your dh gone anywhere nice in France? Or is it the classic weekend in Dieppe?! Hope K is behaving himself for you.

Free - How are things with you? I bet your adventure seems a long time ago now... Have you put any pics up yet?

Nicky - So sorry you're still in pain hun. I say camp out at the dentist until they agree to see you. It must be bad if you're not sleeping. 

Em - I hope you managed to get some sleep last night. I think there must've been a CC thing going round as I was awake from 3 to about 5. I should have come online!  I got up, made a hot choc and wrote a shopping list for today then went back to tossing and turning. If I'm awake and fed up, I kinda feel Jim should be too!!!

Shelle - Hope you got to sleep eventually as well. Sorry that  is giving you a hard time, 

Mandy -  for the toe. I broke one last year and it hurt sooo much. Sending you lots of feel better vibes. Are you resting it up lots?

Sue - Fingers crossed for your interview on Monday. What type of volunteer work will it be? Will you be using your Dutch? Good luck!

Dizzi - The intrepid wanderer returns to us    So nice to have you back and I'm sorry that you had such a wet holiday. I hope it was nice and relaxing anyway. Hope you're feeling zen.

Right, I'm off to hoover up some cat hair before the Mother arrives. Eeek.

Love to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All 

Just reporting in for SD!

Free - It's gear change toe!   Although this weekend we won't be riding any bikes so hopefully it will have recovered by mid week!  

Ceri - Your piccy of Miss Lissy is absolutely gorgeous you must be so proud of her!

Suzie - Glad to hear you've no hangover hun.

Nicky - I hope the pk's Ceri sent you are more effective than the ones I recommended! 

Shezza - You're in my thoughts 

Jen - More        

Well DH has decided we will spend our second wedding anniversary in Rome (where we had our honeymoon!) I'm very excited at this news and it's only 5 weeks off so it is something to look forward to (I've been struggling to find something worth cracking a smile for) although in true male style he's decided we're going but I'm the one who's done all the investigations/bookings and been and sorted out his renewal of passport as it ran out last christmas!  Typical bloke!

Anyway, best go and do a bit.

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie

evening 

Boss on holiday   

soooooooo many long posts so  but mine isnt going to be 

back later

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just thought I would pop in to wish Jen luck tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Jen

 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Jen​


----------



## Martha Moo

[fly][    Good Luck Jen     /fly]


----------



## Ceri.

*Good luck Jen! *​


----------



## custard

Awwww thanks guys!

We have one lovely blast on board, and now it's just a case of wait and see.  My Mum is staying until Wednesday, so hopefully that will help to pass the time.

Hope you're all well.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

great stuff Jen  

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Fab news Jen 
Sending you tons of 
                               ​


----------



## Martha Moo

Fabulous News Jen

        
         
        
        
        
        
        

Love and best wishes
Emxxxx​


----------



## custard

Don't be so nice guys!!!  You'll make me cry!  


Thanks.
J xxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Can someone pass Jen the tissues


----------



## custard

Yup, for my snotty hay-fevery nose!!!  I can't take benadryl anymore so I'm driving everyone mad with sniffling!   

Love to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Great News *Jen* on your ET and Bean on board!
Sending you lots of

        
         
        
        
        
        
        
to mark the occasion! 
​
Double  
I missed notifications of Chatter posts so diddnt know anyone had posted & then I posted a reply and the pc had an unexpected error just as I was preveiw-ing to send . . .

short version

Mums birthday meal was really nice last night, she enjoyed the suprises, a cake a banneron the table,
a badge & helium ballon, then when we got back I was overtired so started playing the Sims. . . 
today has been a mammoth clear up day! Ive lost count how many loads of Laundry Ive shifted, Ive cleaned cupboards and woodwork - how does woodwork get so filthy 
and dont even mention the ironing ive yet to do!

Back at work tommorow  
 to all the chatters 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just a quick post before i nip off into the bath

have washing on the line i need to bring in (after the last time!)

then i am off in the bath (doing an em)

then sorting out for work tomorrow i am hoping to get into work by 9am
and so finish at 1pm as willows staying home tomorrow as dh isnt going to work til 1 so can come home a few hours then go and book my train tickets

Also just to say my dads going for his results at 940 tomorrow
mum told me today because she dont want me stressing mmm
easy that

I am having early night so if anyone sees me online after 11pm please IM me and tell me its bedtime sometimes i lose track of time 

Love to everyone
and  to all that need them

Emxx


----------



## Fluffs

Just a quickie to say 'go Jen'            

 to everyone, back soon but need to feed cyber bunny      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Jen sending you plenty of sticky vibes! 

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie

morning 

Loads of  to JEN!

Dizzi - you wear me out even reading your post 

Em - hope your dads appointment goes ok 


Well I am having a lazy day   K gone to school, Drew in France til this evening and I am cream crackered as my mate from southampton surprised me with visit last night  He came up on his new motorbike to show me! 
For Free and Mandy it is a triumph 675 , whatever that is 

 and love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you lots of            Jen!!!

Well, decided not to go for the interview today (and I did let them know!), I got a really positive e-mail from Amnesty about doing volunteer work for them and I have decided to focus on that.  I will have an interview with them next month to sort out what I can do for them.  The more I think about it, the more excited I am!

Me and hubby working on the loft today and tomorrow and then going to England on Wednesday!

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Wow you girls have been 

Totally crap weekend for me I am afraid, we have lost 2 kittens  Also the dog escaped on saturday afternoon in the midst of our kitten traumas and was missing overnight and it became apparent after washing her bedding she was in season  Thankfully we have her back now.
Here is a piccy of remaining girl, please keep you fingers crossed for me that I don't lost her too


----------



## Wraakgodin

Saila - I am so sorry to hear about the loss of the other two kittens, of course I will be saying a little prayer for the remaining one.  

The little one that you have left is soooooooo adorable!  What a cute little sweetie!  She is going to grow into a gorgeous little bundle of fun!

Hugs

sue 

(Hubby just got phone call to go to job interview NOW!  Got everything crossed for him!)


----------



## custard

Saila sweetie -      Sorry to hear that you've had such a poo time.  Your kitten looks gorgeous.  Thinking lots of     for her.  Glad you got the dog back safely.

Sue - Volunteer work with Amnesty would be fantastic.  I go to our local group and ran the uni group back in the olden days!!!  What type of thing would you be doing?  Good luck and  for dh's job interview.  Have a great time over here won't you?

Suzie - Hope you are having a really luxurious lazy day.  Have you done anything nice yet?

Thanks for all the good wishes girls.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

saila - sorry to hear of your loss of the kittens!  
Stay stong little one 

Sue -  to dh

Jen - I am here on FF  and watching as good as it gets 

xx


----------



## Shellebell

Afternoon girls

Just a quicky as i am at work, and full of a head cold, so I won't give out any  
I have my appointment through for the followup at the hosp - 10th Aug, so not as long as I thought  

Jen ~ Loads of   hun 
Saila ~ Loads of   for your little un too. I was rather loud when I saw your piccies, so all of my team have seen them now  
Sue ~ Amnesty volunteering sounds interesting. I hope DH's interview goes well 
Suzie ~ So hows the relaxing time going, ventured off the sofa to get lunch yet ?  
Em ~ thinking of you today, i hope all the results are good  
Dizzi ~ Have you caught up with yourself yet, and can you do my ironing while you are at it  

Love n Hugs to all 
Snotty Shelley Xxx


----------



## danlau

Hiya ladies, 

How have you all been lately ....I seem to have missed soooo much !!! 

Blinking comp has had the heeeby jeeebies and nothing has worked proper;y for ages   ..today seems ok though x

Missed ya xx laura


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Laura, so how many pages do you have to catch up on  

XXxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Shellebell , glad I was able to make you smile , and i hope your not a snotty shelley for long 

Saila , I'm really sorry to hear about your kittens  sending the last little fighter lots of   

Jen , I hope you are taking it easy and letting that precious bean snuggle in tightly   

Sue , me thinks you are quite a special lady wanting to give up your time for such causes  I hope it works out well for you .

Suzie , I hope you enjoyed your nice lazy day yesterday and your feeling all recharged now 


Suzie said:


> my mate from southampton surprised me with visit last night  He came up on his new motorbike to show me!
> For Free and Mandy it is a triumph 675 , whatever that is


It's plastic  Mandy think thats one for you   

Mandy , I hope your doing as ok as poss  is your toe feeling any better ?

Frill , M8 , how are you ? did you enjoy centre parks ? hope DH's back was ok 

Right gonna have to shoot off now , have an early meeting at work today ,

Love y'all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All

Just wanted to send a truck load of         to Jen!

Free - Yes a Triumph 675 is more my type of thing definately!  If it's one of the new ones they're really smart, especially round the clocks - very trick! I'm ok thanks hun, toe's black and blue but otherwise ok so long as I wear sandals and not shoes!

 to everyone else.

Axxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Mornin Chitters! 

Mandy ...  hope the toe's not as painful today hun. x

Free ... well have ya settled back into work after ya hols? x

Laura  ..  the pc hun. Hope you and maddy are okay? x

Jen  ... plenty of       coming your way hun. How you feeling? x

Shelle ...  Hope the colds bogged off? Good news about the review being sooner than you thought. x

Saila ...  for the little kitty's hun, hope the other lil one is being nice and strong x

Huge  and  to everyone else, hope youre all okay? x

I've been up since 4.45 this morning, woke to give lissy a feed then she went straight back to sleep and i couldnt! so started doing some tidying etc  she's still asleep now, but we're off food shoppin in a bit, then i'm gonna finish power washing the drive whilst mum comes over and sits with lissy. Chris was off yesterday but is back at work today. Really annoys me that his only day off during the week, someone always wants a piece of him, family and friends always want their car fixing, or odd diy jobs etc. He never has a day off to himself, but he never whinges - i do!

Anyway .... off to get dressed first before i do owt!  xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello Lovelies  

Jen ~         How are you feeling??

Freespirit ~ Hope your meeting goes well! It is blissfully peaceful so far in my office today  

Shelley ~ Hope the snots have gone   Did your team think she was nice? She is getting porkier by the minute.

Suzie ~   I think this one is definately a fighter.

Sue ~ I have everything crossed for your hubby!  

Ceri ~ Wow you have been up early   Someone always wants a piece of my DH too   He is off all week and already people are trying to snap him up    I have told them sorry he is toooo busy!

House is getting valued today girls  am very excited!! Cannot wait to move to a bigger house!!


----------



## Ceri.

OOOh saila, well done on the weight loss again! Youre doing really well aint ya. X


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all - just a quickie today as I have to get ready to go off to England tomorrow.

Hubby went off to the agency yesterday, then I got a phone call at 1pm, he has a job interview with the actual company at 3:15!  It is too far to come home again, so he stayed at the agency, did some reading up about the company, had lunch and then went for his interview!  He was interviewed for 2 hours but he has to go back at the end of July to have another interview with the big boss who is on holiday until then!  So things look promising!

All you lovely ladies have a great week, and I will "see" you all when I get back!!!!

Love and hugs


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am still alive!

Work was Ok yesterday although it had the potential to be awful when 3 people phoned in sick!

Ive cleaned the & cleaned out today as it stank of wet dog!
Ive also done the school run with my SIL, I had a dreadful headache earlier too, think its either the weather or being on the PC again so much after a break.
I am considering doing the ironing tonight  
I had to swap fridays night shift as I had forgot we are going to see Jools Holland live in the Quarry (shrewsbury) so am working saturday night instead now.

*Salia*  on the los off the kittens lets hope this one is a fighter   

*Sue* - Safe trip hun enjoy seeing   too 

*Jen*       

*Free* did the early meeting mean an early finish?

*Shelley* - hope your not so snotty today!  for the reveiw!

*Ceri* you early bird! your energy puts me to shame! love E's picture shes sooo sweet!

*Fluffs* I see youve been a busy charter member 

*Laura* Sorry I miised you hun - Damn computers 

*Em* hows you holding up hun 

*Suzie*  whens drew back ?

*Amanda* your poor toe! sandles in the rain careful you dont slip!

Frill, nicky, Lou, Shezza 


~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks Dizzi!

I just got off the phone to my mum and I am already spitting fire!   It is going to feel like a very long trip!  You will come and visit me in prision, won't you......  

Sounds like you are a busy bunny!  Perhaps your headache is your body's way of telling you to take it easy!

Sue


----------



## Fluffs

> Fluffs I see youve been a busy charter member


Erm, yes Dizzi  Don't seem to have time to post in both places though  Sorry girls 

Jen     

Saila, hope the little one keeps on fighting    Sorry to hear about your losses  

Hello to everyone  Can't stop as A needs a bath as he's covered in bolognese sauce    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

sorry my posts are a bit thin on the ground atm and they are about to get thinner lol
am reading and thinking of you all

Saila
i am sorry to read about the two kitties  sending lots of     for the little beauty
well done on the weight loss way to go hun

Dizzi lots of headaches going around i am putting my money on the weather either that or work lol

Sue hope you have a fab time in the UK bring your brolly wont you!

Jen sending lots of      and   your way

Suzie hope your doing ok

NIcky  for your follow up appt on friday and the dentists too   

ceri love to you and elysia

Fluffs same to you and A hope your ok

Amanda hows u and ur poor toe

laura, shelley, free, harts, frill and anyone else i missed 





Dizzi squirrel said:


> *Em* hows you holding up hun


Well i am a bit wobbly just now a lot of reasons really
Dad had his results back not as bad as we were expecting but a few more tests needed
they do know though that he has diverticular disease, hes a few more tests to have but it doesnt look like its bowel c altho hes not got the all clear from the prostate C from last year but a bit of a relief

Willow is so so shes not eating which is a worry but shes going to see Luca tomorrow so hope that it will put my mind at ease in some ways.
She is sooooooooooooo funny shes now learnt how to growl it sounds sooo funny and oh yes she barks! shes been doing it since the weekend and barked at dh last night when he came to the door it sounded just like a bouncer bark 

On that front i am not doing that great there are still  on a daily basis and sometimes Willow is just like her but is also individual
its 18 weeks since that awful day now

I have some pains going on af is threatening to arrive  i think i feel them more atm because.....
I came off my pain meds about 2 weeks ago yesterday i did contemplate restartin but just using oramorph when it gets bad
I have concerns about the ostopenia am having problems with my left hip causing pain and my knees and ankles are so stiff too
Aside from that i have bowel spec appt tomorrow afternoon to get the results of the biopsies amd also got a heavy weekend

We are going to my parents and i am going to the yorkshire girls picnic yay!
and then we have our planning appt on monday morning at 9am, i have had a major panic as they said they dont have any out of area referrals altho they had my name down we were told last weeke we had nurse consult same day now thats changed so i am left feeling uncertain and its made me feel even more negative than i already did

On tuesday we have bobbi leigh (godaughter) as my cousin has c section booked and so we will meet our new godson/daughter then too bit excited but bit why isnt it me!

Well sorry but dizzi did ask!

Willow i think needs a walk so will move my rear if i can!

Em


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

I think something is going around, there are normally 20 people in our sales team and when I walking in their office today there were only 6 in   All off sick with various snuffles/headache/sickness. 
I am now feeling better, even thou I am still sleepy, which everyone thinks is funny at work. The keep looking out for the next silly thing I do, todays favourite was me going to make a cup of tea in 3 atemps. 1st forgot my mug, 2nd came back for mug and took my glass instead, 3rd came back to desk without my cup of tea   

Em ~ Loads of  babe. Glad your Dad's results were better than you thought. I hope tomorrow and the weekend plans go well 
Fluffs ~ We know where your priorities are  
Sue ~ Thats what friends are for, keeping you company in prison. Everyone else send postcards from holipop's, you will have a great story instead  
Salia ~ How did the valuation go today, as good as you hoped ? I hope kitty is doing well  

Sorry, completely forgot what everyone else is up to, and reading back I am all confuddled  


Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxxx


----------



## Suzie

MandyB1971 said:


> Free - Yes a Triumph 675 is more my type of thing definately!  If it's one of the new ones they're really smart, especially round the clocks - very trick!


just a quicky  Mandy it is brand new in black. It is really nice 

 and love to everyone

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Suzie said:


> MandyB1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free - Yes a Triumph 675 is more my type of thing definitely!  If it's one of the new ones they're really smart, especially round the clocks - very trick!
> 
> 
> 
> just a quicky  Mandy it is brand new in black. It is really nice
Click to expand...

 Suzie you are soooooooo knowlegable when it comes to bikes    with ya not at ya 



Dizzi squirrel said:


> *Free* did the early meeting mean an early finish?


No such luck , just an earlier start 
 with the ironing Dizzi


----------



## AmandaB1971

Suzie - That sounds nice! Although I'd never own a black bike myself I think car drivers find them hard to see! Can't miss mine it's bright yellow and I have black leathers so I look like a bee coming towards you!   The brand new Triumphs have very tricky clocks, when they set off there's lights all down the sides of the clocks which light up as the bike revs - very trick!   Free - yes, yes I'm easily amused!!!  

Axxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Emily *  with so much going on its not difficult to undersatand why your feeling so low, one day and one thing at a time hun, I'm pleased your dads results are better than you hoped, 
your TX will go ahead, and you will be ready!
Going to your god-daughters and knowing a newborn is arriving is a major rolloercoaster ride of emotions which 
hits the best of us hun, but you have the strengh to do this and we will be here for you too.
                 ​
*Free* sorry it wasnt an early finish  I never did do the ironing - took Ems advice and slowed down 

*Shelle* are you sure we are not related   


> todays favourite was me going to make a cup of tea in 3 atemps. 1st forgot my mug, 2nd came back for mug and took my glass instead, 3rd came back to desk without my cup of tea


*
Amanda*


> especially round the clocks - very trick!


I thought that was a spelling error whats a"trick" mean then ? smart  sound cool however  not that you will get me on a bike 

Sue  

Suzie is this what your talking about 









Well its bedtime so its good night from me  to all the other busy and non nocturnal Chatters


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning Folks

Dizzi - Yes trick is very smart, it's more smart than "smart" leads you to think it is!!   It's a word I'd only use to describe bikes or bike associated stuff. Widely used among the biking fraternity of Wiltshire I picked it up there!! 

Jen -         

Shezza and Em -  cos you sound like you need them.

Axxx


----------



## freespirit.

Em ,
 feel really bad i never posted to you last night , sweetie massive huggles for you  I've said it before , but you allways have such a lot to contend with . I'm sending every happy positive vibe i can think of for you , your treatment , your dad and lil miss willow 
[fly]            ​[/fly]
Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## danlau

Hello luvvies 

...well smack my   for being a bad chitter chatter ....I have like a ga-zillion posts to catch up on so apologies for being slow getting some personals up ....i'll do better i pwwomise  

Just cause Im not posting, don't mean I'm not finking of ya all xxx 

Laurax


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters 

just popping on to say a quick 

I logged off early last night 

Dizzi it was 830 when i logged off!    
was in bed by 10pm 
willow had me up at 245 and i thought shall i shant i shall i shant i
and i didnt!

Back from vets with willow and her tests are borderline
spaying her may help as the hormones are a bit haywire and it affects the results but luca (i like him!) says he doesnt want to spay her yet perhaps in 2-3 months dh came with me first time hes met luca and he felt at ease and said to luca when the time is right i would like you to do the op    
they have taken another urine sample and are testing that for infection
oh and shes gotta go weightwatchers lmao
lickle willow is no more shes huge porky willow
she weighs in at 23kg and shes 7 months sunday blimey 

We should get the results later on today and if she needs any anti bs steves going to collect them for us and we will settle with him when we get back, coming home was awful, as steve met us at the vets coming home without willow was just a stern reminder altho i kno shes safe and happy and if she barks he will take her indoors so soft with her!

I am booked in for hair tomorow at 12 wahey 

will be on and off line today tomorrow and friday but unlikely to be online sat and sun and back online monday after my appt altho wont be home til tuesday 

Have a good weekend wow sounds bit early to be saying that!

 to all that need them
Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Not having a good day and feel a bit "me me me" I also despise my body and its mind boggling way of going about things

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101975.msg1456334#msg1456334


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Have replied hun 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell

Awww Saila babe Loads of  Our bodies really know how to 'press the buttons'    

Em ~ sounds 'quite' good news from the vets, I hope they sort Willows diet out so she is feling better soon  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Saila , 
I have replied too hunni   , and don't worry about being me me me on a post , i'm sure i've done it countless times , thats what FF is all about though isn't is , giving and receiving help


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi sorry its a  me post,
Ive just got back from the Vet's Amber my elder furbaby had another Fit, they in themselves are distressing, but when I took her in the vets she refused to walk into the consultation room I had to drag her in, she is having a false pregnancy again instead odf her season, basicly the vet has said get her speyed next week, as she is probably getting ovarian cycsts, her hormones are up the shoot, and she is a risk of ovarian cancer which is obviously bad, dh is on his way home and I am off to work, in half hour.
shes booked in for next wednesday morning 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

Saila and Dizzi ..... huge  to you both xxx


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

sorry I haven't been on the past week. Have been knackered.  My boss is back now though so at least I have shed that responsibility.

I am off to London tomorrow until Sunday night so will try to get on Monday.

Lots of love and     to everyone.  Many of you seem to need them at the moment.

Take care of yourselves my sweets and I will catch up soon.

lots of love 
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Dizzi ,
Sorry to hear you had a crappy day yesterday  these little fur babies don't half cause stress and worry don't they . I hope the treatment which the vet recommends will do the trick in sorting Amber out 

Jen ,
Hope the  is going ok hunni , sending you a daily dose of       

Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## danlau

Morning all x

Saila ~ replied on your link luvvy ...sorry ur feeling all upside down inside out at the mo 

Jen ~ Sorry I missed you last week to say  sooooo  for your 

Dizzi ~ Here's some squishy   for you and fur baby

Free ~ Glad u had a smashing holiday ! ... I bet it was pure poop coming back to this washout of weather !

Amanda ~ Hows things hun ? soz to hear about your poor toe 

I know Ive missed a fair few of my lovely chitters so here's some    and  for you all xxx

Laura

As for me well apart from being flu'd up for over a week then having blinking internet problems, I'm pretty much ok  Maddie can now walk hoorahh, although she thinks she can go quicker than she can so her knees are a little bruised. DP bought her a lil liverpool kit so it seems she's gonna follow footie whether she likes it or not ...ive put a pic for those who wanna peek 










xxx ttfn Lau xxx


----------



## Suzie

awww What a ickle sweetie!  not sure about liverpool kit though! it should be a green and yellow one 


Dizzi -  to you , I hope she is feeling better?

Jen -  loads of  to you 

Shezza -  still in my thoughts and prayers 

 and hugme to everyone 

K's mum decided shes not having him home so SW due this afternoon to bring details of long term placement for us to look at! Drew off to Kenya in morning! whoopie do  

love 
suzie x


----------



## custard

Hi all!

Sorry I've been a bit quiet.  I'm trying to carry on as normal more or less as if I think about this too much I'll get upset - and there's no need at the moment!!!  Also I had to take our cat to the vet this morning.  She passed blood last night and has been a bit off her food.  We're now waiting on the results of a horrid looking urine sample before she's given any drugs.

Saila - Sending you lots of hugs.  It happens to all of us on this journey at some point.  

Em - Sending you hugs too.  You sound like you have so much on your plate hun.  I hope you're getting lots of support. 

Suzie - Wow, how long is a "long term" placement?  How is the rest of life for you at the mo?

Laura - Lovely pic and great to have you back - we missed you!

Free - Thanks for the    How are things with you?

Harts - Hope you have a nice time in London at the weekend.  I'm going up to the big smoke too for my sister in law to be's hen party.  Eeeek.  Are you doing anything nice?

Ceri - How are things with you hun?

Dizzi - I'm really sorry you've had a bad time at the vets as well.  Sending some gentle hugs for Amber.

Right, gorra dash.
Lots of love to everyone I've missed.

Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danlau

Afternoon peeps 

Suzie ~ How'd u feel about a long term placement ? Oh and Kenya ! dream hol or what ...onstead it rainy uk for us     

Jen ~ I hope your puddytat ( cat  ) is ok and all test come back ok ! 

Can I ask a question ...surely someone will know .... stoopid question warning !!! but seeing as the chitters won the knockout quiz I figured here was as good as any place  

In my washing machine (told ya it was stoopid) do ya know the bit where you put fabric softner ..well why does water stay in it after the wash finishes so that come the next load I have to empty the water out so as I can get fabric softer in it. It drives me barmy cos when I take it out to empty it, its fiddly and I end up spilling the water on the floor grrrrrrr

xx Laura


----------



## custard

Laura - Mine doesn't do that.....  Don't know about anyone else though!

Custard has been to the v.e.t.'s  and she has something wrong with her water works.   I had to collect a urine sample and it wasn't the right colour - eeek!  So now I have some anti inflammatory and some capsules to give her.  Does anyone have top tips on how to give a cat capsules?  I'm not very good at the holding the jaw open thing and I think I'd get my fingers bitten if I do the popping it in her mouth part    Can I wrap them in ham and get her to eat it?  She seems OK though, just a bit quiet.

How has everyone else's day gone?
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Jen - one of my cats will not take tablets! the only way is to wrap it in some chicken and that should do the trick  hope custard is better soon!!

Long term placement can be until the child reaches 16/18! so really is long term 

xx


----------



## freespirit.

[fly]*TFI FRIDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/fly]

Suzie , i'm really not up to speed on your situation with K , I thought he was going back , then you had him a bit longer , but now you talk of having him untill he is 16/18  If you could give me a quick refresher i'd appriciate it , as i'm feeling a bit  at the mo .

Jen , I hope Custard is soon feeling better  I think you can buy a special pill giver from the vets , its kinda like a plastic syringe , but on the end of it is a tweezer type thing whif holds the pill - saves you getting bitten , you could also try holding Custard in a towel so you don't get scratched too - 

Dizzi , Thinking of you and hoping Amber is doing ok 

Laura , Oh Your little Maddie looks a right star !! 
Sorry hun , all i know about washing machines is you put the clothes in dirty , fill with powder , press the button and they come out clean  Now then Chitters arn't you glad i didn't join you in the its a knockout    


danlau said:


> Free ~ Glad u had a smashing holiday ! ... I bet it was pure poop coming back to this washout of weather !


That is a big undrestatement !!!!!!!!!

Extra huggles to all of you that need em 
Love y'all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Laura, Custard, just ask someone on the winning quiz team    If you take the powder drawer out you will probably find it's yukky (well, mine always is  ) and where the fabric softener goes is a little pipe/hole which works by filling the fabric softner tray and then overflowing down the pipe thing into the machine.  This is probably blocked.  You should be able to unblock it with a cocktail stick or similar.  Should do the trick!    I know, I lead a very boring life but mine does it and I have spent years figuring out why      

(PS There is usually a little push in tab on the top at the back of the powder drawer to get it out if you haven't tried before)

Hello, big  and   and   to all.  Must go and get dressed and tidied as vicar is making unannounced visit sometime to discuss A's christening.  He said on pm this week but knowing my luck is will be in about half an hour!    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

freespirit. said:


> , I thought he was going back , then you had him a bit longer , but now you talk of having him untill he is 16/18  If you could give me a quick refresher i'd appriciate it , as i'm feeling a bit  at the mo .[/color]
> x x x


 Dear god no he isnt staying here until he is 18  His mum has decided she doesnt want him home so he is off to a long term placement at the end of the month 

ITS FRIDAY  Drew on his way to Kenya and K staying at his friends so I am off for a pint 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## freespirit.

Suzie said:


> Dear god no he isnt staying here until he is 18  His mum has decided she doesnt want him home so he is off to a long term placement at the end of the month


Yeah , I thought it sounded a bit _'full on' _ meself    glad I got the right end of the stick now


----------



## custard

Hiya!

Not much chittering today ladies!!  Must be the brief improvement in the weather!  

Thanks for the tip Suzie - I went out and bought some ham specially and we have managed to con her 3 times now, so feeling quite pleased with ourselves (and a bit worried by how stupid our lovely cat is!!!).  She doesn't seem too down, so hopefully whaterver it is will pass quickly.

Hi to everyone else.  I'm off to bed now as it's a busy weekend... London for a hen do with lots of people I don't know 

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Jen, your cat's stupid    I've got one that has been known to chase cat treats across the floor, then I threw a worm tablet so he pounced on that and ate it thinking it was another cat treat and then carried on with the cat treats    Never known such a silly (or lazy) cat    

Evening all    DH is out so I am here now I have done all my chores and tidied up - just me, FF and the remains of a tub of choccie ice cream - how sad is that?      Off to earn some Plopsy credits (and no, it's not something rude        )

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I am now off work for a week   however DH has his mate down from Gt Yarmouth, so I will be a xbox360 widow, but at least I will have more time on here  

Laura ~ Did try and come back on while at work to answer your question (cause it is kind of my work related) but I couldn't get on    As Fluffs says the fabric conditioner goes in the machine by water being overfilled and letting a valve open so it all flushes in the machine (still with me?) if you have water left in there it could be stuck with crud so give it a good clean out (the drawer and the inside of where the drawer goes into, sometimes the drawer compartments come apart) I usually use an old toothbrush or the valve bit itself is broken.  If it's the conditioner still left it will be a prob with the water getting in/up to the drawer or your water pressure. 
Have I bafffled you all now   And I thought describing this over the phone was bad  

Jen ~ It's good that custard will take the tab's like that. I have to get jinx wrapped in a towel so front claws can't scratch me and pretty much sit on him so he can't back away underneath me  

Fluffs ~ REMAINS of icecream  So whats that then, All I have in my house is full or empty ones  

Suzie ~ You said this last week, just the one   

Free ~ You seem a little happy that it is Friday  

Dizzi ~ How is Amber doing now hun 

Harts ~ Take it easy now hun, or else    

Sheeza ~ Thinking of you hun  


Love n Hugs to all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Shell, it was a 1L tub - even piggy me couldn't eat that much in one go        

Must go and get dressed as MIL be here in an hour or so for TWO WEEKS   (and I'm covered in porridge from feeding A so need a shower - although not as much as he does      )

Happy weekend  

Fluffs xxx

PS Laura, told you the quiz team winners would fix the washing machine


----------



## Suzie

just a quick one ! 

Had a poo day   I havent been seeing eye to eye with my incompetent manager for a while now and today she hands me a later saying I have to attended a meeting on thursday! I know I have done nothing wrong. the other manager is fuming about it and is going to come with me. Drew in kenya and i wont tell him as cant spoil his trip but feel so poo  and alone  

sorry to bring thread down

love to all
xx


----------



## danlau

Hiya ...Popping in for SD and to say ...............

FLUFFS & SHELLEBELL      you really are quizzaroony champs ... I cleaned the gunky stuff and prob is now solved ............ Oooo Errrr I'm not a dirty bird though ........honest    

Suzie ~ Don't be a silly moo ! You are not bring the board down ...ok  .That's what we're all here for isn't it ...to sound off every now and again  .. Did this incompetent manager say what the meeting was about ? Glad to hear though that you'll have some back up what with the other manager going with you ...here's some   

Jen ~ Glad your cat is doing well ..... seems she's gonna get hooked on ham though and will say ta ta to whiskas  

Fluffs ~ Don't blame feeding A as your porridge mess ... admit it your'e really one of these food wrestlers ya see on tv ...except your chosen food is porridge    SORRY BEING A MISCHIEF MAKER TODAY, IT MUST BE THE HOTTER WEATHER 

Shellebell ~ A week off eh ? sounds lovely ... what ya got planned ... anything nice ?? nosey cow aren't I 

Hope everyone else is feeling good and enjoying the nice weather  

It was our town's annual 'town show' today which was lovely ... got a bit too much sun though and my shouders are sore  DP was in his element watching a monster truck show in a big arena ...we got some good photos though ! Loads of stuff there to see and do ...it continues tomorrow so we'll be going again ...lots of suncream though !!!

xx Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Suzie before I go to work - I will post during the night 

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Hello peeps ,
Just calling in to do a spot of evening SD








I am sooooooo glad the weather has been a bit better today , it has been really dragging me down , I'm a right sun worshipper and the rain don't suit me at all .

Laura , I have to say I'm a tad jealous that you've had to use the sunscreen !! though it sounds like you've had fun  

Olive , big huggles to you missis    I know its easy for me to say , but try not to worry too much about the meeting , it could be about anything , and if you have a clear conscience you shouldn't have to much to stress about , and at least you have back up going in with you , sending you  though !! 

Jen , Hope your doing ok missis    

Dizzi , I hope you have a quiet night at work hun 

Shellebell , Enjoy your week off work hun , have you got anything nice planned ?

Well I've had a decent day , got lots of jobs done in the house and garden and been out








TBH with you all this last week or so for me has been c**p , I've been struggling again ....... short version is , I'm not handling the news of sisters pregnancy at all well , we had the results of our Chicago tests back and i have raised NK cells , DH has been very slow coming forward to talk about the results and tx , I've been worry about money , been worrying how we are gonna fund another tx and just thinking its never gonna happen ( think you'll get the picture form that )

Anyhow , I've spoke to DH and the bank and i have decided upon extra borrowing on the mortgage to pay off the last 2 treatment debts and to fund another , this has just got to be the one this time , surely it has , i can't take much more so it's got to be !

I've made us a diet sheet out and quit numbing my pain on the vino , this is it now , for the past 6 days I've been in healthy mode ( please don't let me fall off the health train ) and i am once again gonna try as hard as i can to get it right .

We are booked in for HIV , Hep B & C within the next couple of weeks - and let me tell you it REALLY P*SS*S me off having to fork out £200 for them to tell us something we already know , hate the fact you have to be tested yearly 

We then we await our protocol coming through the post , and our script for drugs ( theres a lot of em this time too ! ) We hope to do a fresh IVF cycle at the end of August

Sorry if that was a long winded me bit , but i havent been able to post about it till now , i have just got everything straight in my head and wanted to share it with you .

Love and hugs to you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Suzie ~ Just wanted to send you some  's You said you know you have done nothing wrong and will have the support of your manager, Please don't let it get to you too much sweetie 

Free ~ you need retesting for HIV etc yearly? Mines 6 monthly  sorry to hear you have raised NK cells but you know now that they will be able to help you with this during your next TX, I have everything crossed that this is the one for you sweetie  

x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Hi Nicky , 
6 monthly   I'll stop winging now then  
How are you hunni ? you've been quiet , and i see your worried about something ? Don't bottle it up sweet 
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

freespirit. said:


> 6 monthly  I'll stop winging now then


Having re read your post though Hun, Our's isn't £200 for HIV,HepB & C it's £95 so works out similar over the year 



freespirit. said:


> How are you hunni ? you've been quiet , and i see your worried about something ? Don't bottle it up sweet
> x x x


Follow up didn't go as good as I was hoping yesterday 

Allthough I had pleanty of eggs and good fertilisation rates they were of poor quality  I am no longer allowed to egg share as they can't risk it again with another couple just incase. The recipient had a -ve too 

I'm back on met for 2 months then doing IVF/ICSI again hopefully with Sept AF and see if Met makes a different to my egg quality or not 

x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Oh nicky   I'm sorry hunni . Is your cons altering any of your drugs for next time ?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Thanks for the hugs  He didn't mention altering the drugs, Just told me to try met for 2 months then ring them with Sept AF, They could change them when I start maybes  I will ask them when I ring up nearer the time.

Going to go on a search to see if Met has been proved to improve the quality so will see what I can find out about it 

x x x


----------



## Shellebell

Awww looks like   are needed all round

Suzie ~ pants about the meeting (I've had a few of those resently with my sickness) and glad that you have your manager going with you, we will all be there in spirit too. I can come up Thurs and deliver   personally  
Freespirit ~ Glad that you have straighened things out in your head a bit hun.   
Nicky ~ Sorry that you didn't get some better news at your follow-up. I know I am on met to help the PCOS stuff, but not sure how it works on egg quality but have heard it does     
Laura ~ Glad the washing machine is working OK now. It's the nature of the fabric softener to stick all over the place, mine is left to get bad before I clean it out too, and me and DH should know better   (I take the calls and his was a whitegoods eng)
Fluffs ~ Did you remember to clean behind your ears, porridge gets everywhere   Have fun with MIL, you can send me an SOS text at anytime and I will smuggle you out  

Love n Hugs to all, I hope you are all having great weekends

Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Will post tommorow now - sorry 
Nicky 

Work is going OK - nearly time to start again - off to see the Harry Potter film tonight 

~~~~Dizzi~~~~


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,
It's  again  Glad i got the outside jobs done yesterday .

Dizzi , Enjoy the film tonight hunni  Bet your real excited to see the final instalment !

Nikki  , I don't really know too much about PCOS or how different drugs affect it , so can't really offer any good advice . I have heard that some people use whey protien to help with the eggies , maybe this is something else worth looking in to ? sorry if i'm stating what you might of already done or thought of , just trying to help 

Mandy , I was thinking of you yesterday whilst out riding , hows your toe 

Shezza  , Also thinking of you hunni , and hoping you are doing ok 

Back later 
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi 

Free my toe's ok now thanks!   We're just sat watching the MotoGP and then going to do some work on one of the flats I look after for work and then hopefully a ride out! 

Catch ya all later

Axxxx


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!

Back from London - phew!  Glad I don't live there anymore, much too much like hard work!     I'm a right country bumpkin these days!!!  And it was lovely to see dh again - didn't much like being apart last night.

Amanda - Glad the toe has improved enough to go out for a ride!

Free - Glad you now have a plan of action.  Sorry your test results weren't better news, but at least they can do something about it.  

Dizzi - Enjoy the film.  I can't wait to go, but it will be later in the week for me.  Too tired tonight!

Shelley - How's xbox widowdom going?  Are you finding lots of other stuff to amuse yourself?

Nicky - I too am on the met.  In my understanding, sorting out any blood sugar issues can improve egg quality because it lowers testosterone levels, and it is the testosterone that can cause poor egg quality in people with PCO and PCOS.  Let us know how you get on.  Have you been on it before?   

Laura - Glad you got the washing machine sorted!  I hope Custard doesn't get too hooked on the ham as usually she has really boring dry hard stuff so ham is a mega treat!!! 

Suzie - Really sorry to hear that you're having a poo time at work.  Can you ask for an agenda for the meeting, so that you know what the perceived issue is?  That way you and your nice manager won't be ambushed by the silly one.  Failing that you'll have a queue of us like this...          Sending you big  in the meantime.

Hellllooooooooo to everyone else!  I've run out of steam a bit 
Well, I'm now into majorly nerve wracking territory as our last 2WW was over 12 days post EC.  That would have been this morning, and it's still OK at the moment, but I'm so nervous it's not true.  Warning in advance I'm going to be in a state which ever way this goes.   

Right, better finish the last bits of lesson planning for tomorrow.
Lots of love to you all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Morning all, thought it was about time i posted!

Jen ... only 4 days to go, it seems to have gone quick hun, not for you though? sending loads of    for you hun, hope youre holding up okay.

Mandy ... glad the toe's better hun, did you manage to get out for a ride?

Shezza ... been thinking of you hun, hope you and kids are okay. x

Nicky ... how are you hun? sorry i've not txt for a bit, must get some credit today!!! 

Gonna go get dressed now, off to post office, then into town, then to mum n dads for a brew. Best run the mop round before i go out though. The sun is actually out, how long for though? (not very!)

Love to all X


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sorry I am being a bad chatter atm, I am of to Ikea this morning with G 
So I will be about later, Friday was a tough day with G we both had tears, not sure I can explain on the public board, 
one of the reasons for not posting  but we are working through it. 
I am reading your news and will catch up before my nights tue/wed & thurs
~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

for you Dizzi


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Girls!! 

Sorry I haven't been around   Having a rough time but am surviving. 

Still no sign of  but I think Cambridge Diet is holding her off so i have stopped doing that diet for now and I don't want to mess up my cycles.

Saila xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya 

I am just popping in quickly as just back from clinic

Just wanted to send chitter  to all my chitters

especially though to Dizzi and Nicky

I am back at clinic tomorrow at 9am 


my mums just cracked me up cos she thinks when you stim you go to clinic all day every day    

I will update when i am home tomorrow
off to collect Bobbi Leigh! 

chat tomorrow

Em


----------



## Frill

Hi everyone

Sorry, I've been awol.  Been away to Centre Parcs and then have had stinking cold and still got a head full of the gooey stuff.  

Big     to everyone as it sounds like most of us need it.

I've been thinking of you all and have wanted to come on and jibber at you, but reckon I'm not sparkly enough at the mo.

I've just been sent yet another email by a colleague of a friend who's had babies.  I really do not need to see a naked mum with twins on an email.  No offense to my lovely chitterchatters who have got bundles of joy, but I know that you understand what I mean.

Chas and Dave are having their nadgers removed tomorrow so they're gonna hate us for a few days but at least the frog population will have a brief reprieve.  

Take care all and I promise to be back in a more positive mood soon.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Afternoon all

Just topping up everyones   and  
The week is going well so far. Spent the day with the 'boys' yesterday and pottered about the house. Today went out with my mate that is overdue. She kows she is having a girl, so we bought some last min bits. Tomorrow I am going shopping and in the evening I am taking another mate out to Crispy Creme YUMMY  

Frill ~ We know exactly what you mean hun. It's weird I can be soooo thrilled by one anoucement and want to   someone when there is another   And I have never known someone that can mention that and cats naggers in one post  
Em ~ I hope the 'daily' appointments are going well   
Jen ~ Topping up the   ^babydust^ not long to go now 
Saila ~ Do you have a counsellor type person when you are on the Cambridge Diet? They might advise if the AF no show has happened before  Or has AF being playing up since last tx?

Love n Hugs to All

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Suzie

just a quick post to send  to those who need it!

Thanks for messages, I have got the meeting brought forward to tomorrow afternoon as not fair to leave me hanging on all week. So we shall see! 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Fluffs

and good luck for tomorrow Suzie  (can I say kick ass too      )


----------



## Shellebell

Go Suzie !       
 I hope it all goes well hun


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ,
Right oh , talking of kicking asses   Frill , you don't have to be sparkly to come and jibber at us , i think you are getting us confused with the neverending sparkly chatters - hunni your safe here we are the ORIGINAL chitter chatters , so you come and jibber all you want you here me  

Saila ,   Big hugs for you missis  

Dizzi , You have my number hun , and if you want to talk i'm here for you  

Nicky ,   's for you too my sweet 

Jen , I'm sending you a few ton of     hang in there your nearly there  

Shellebell , Have a nice day shopping and eating out tomorrow  

Suzie ,   Go girl kick ass    

Love and huggles
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am online at last!

Thanks for my hugs and texts, Im sorry I was vauge earlier I needed to get ready anyway,
As you know a while ago G anounced her pg on round ONE of Clomid, and I got very upset as I was prepared to help her deal with a BFN, not a BFP and it hit me harder than I wanted, anyways, Ive kinda "ignored" her pg and due to shifts and holidays Ive also managed a break from seeing her, the last time I saw her it was awful I'd just had my HK, and was in floods during the whole session and met her after  you could have cut th atmostphere with a knife 
Anyways she came round friday and I chattered on not mentioning her pg as she told me previously that she wouldnt talk about it unless I asked, next thing I know shes in tears and Im tearful, as shes upset over losing a best mate, and I never rang/texted to find out her 12 week scan was ok  those who know me know I am a forgetfull person, I dont mean to but I do, and so I thenfind out shes hating being pg, wishing it had never happend and wasnt enjoying it all - because it has come between us, and Ive not been there for her 
So I was left feeling guilty, I had to have a distance, to be able to cope now, once the baby is due/here I will be 100 % fine, during her pg I will only be 50% fine  I dont want to lose the friendship, but I cant Give more than i am emotionaly anyway.

So that why Ive been a bit down, We have managed a talk about it all, and Ive put across 
how I dont want to "spoil" her happy time and that now shes a bit further along I will cope better than I have been.

Onto happier stuff!
Ive been to IKEA today  and spent a wee fortune on a new PC desk and chair plus some other bits and bobs!
DH has set it all up, took an hour and a half 

Em - Nice to have you back hun ((hug))
Frill - Dont NOT post when your down, let us support you ((hug))
Suzie - Kick some managment butt tommorow ((hug))
Shellebelle & Free  you are really in tune with me 
Fluffs A's picture is adorable!
Amanda Hows you holding up hun  did you get a bike ride ?
JEN        hows it going 
Harts Hope your OK not overworked or stressed ?
Laura  Sounds like youve had a good time at the show
Nicky    
♥Saila♥  hows the surviving Kitten doing 
Not much else to say, just trying to get used to having so much space on my desktop!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Frill

Dizzi hon, I've been exactly where you are with G so I really know the turmoil you're going through.  Well done for being honest with her and you will be able to keep your friendship as neither of you don't want to lose it.

Thanks Dizzi and Free for the     

Suzie - good luck hon for the meeting.  Will be thinking of you!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Sooze, how d'ya get on?


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Sorry I've been a very bad Chitter too  but I've been really busy at work and doing over-time (that's the best way for me to cope on the run up to our Review Appt) to raise extra spending money for our trip to Rome which I'm really excited about!!

Dizzi - I'm sorry you and G are struggling at the moment.  I hope you can work your way through it together. 

Suzie - How are you hun? How did your meeting go?

Free - How's you hun?

Jen - Sending you some more      

Fluffs - How's A hun?  I hope you're both ok.

Em - Are you getting over the excitement of your appt hun?  You must be getting all psyched up ready?

Right, I've gotta go and check my boards now as I've been out all day and just been to Weight Watchers so only just got back! I didn't get the bike ride the other day cos it started flipping raining! 

Take care everyone, just cos I'm not posting a lot doesn't mean I'm not reading and thinking about you! 

Axxx


----------



## danlau

Hello everyone !!

Dizzi ~   for ur tough time .... good on ya for having a spend up at Ikea  

Suzie ~ Hope u r ok and the meeting was ok too x

Amanda ~ Weather's gonna be poop all week   so use some OT money to buy urself something nice x

Jen ~ Hope Custard is well and truely on the mend ...hope u r ok    always here for u whateva the emotion  

Em ~ hee hee imagine having clinic everyday   hope u r tickety boo though  

Frill ~   for u hun xx 

Free, Ceri, Fluffs, Saila, Shellebell and anyone else ive not mentioned here's some snuggly huggly hugs  

 cos all my veggies are getting ruined by this blinking weather  ....roll on the wkend ta v much ...me and DP are off to see LFC vs peterborough   Ive had a manic week so far ... have had 8 mth neice to look after til fri and feel a little overwhelmed so have ropped my ma into helping ... maddie is a bit jealous   but cries when she has to go home  
oh well thats all for now ...ttfn luvvies xxxxxx Laura xxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Well I have just been to Crispy Creme, doh-nuts all round   

Dizzi ~ Awww babe, I am in the exactly same position with my mate at the mo. My 3 best mates arn't speaking to one another, both have been pg at the same time and the one that I have more issues with saying the not most thoughtful things is overdue and don't I know it  
Suzie ~ I hope all went well in the meeting  
Laura ~ Bless Maddie, don't children do the oddest things  
Amanda ~ I hope you get that ride out soon hun, esp now your toe is feeling better 


Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

I am a bad chitter and havent read too far back sorry

so a few personals

Suzie i hope todays meeting went well

Dizzi sending you a big  as i think you need them atm
thinking of you and amber sweetie 

Nicky  to you too sweetheart 

Fluffs hows A

Laura hows mads

Amanda how r u sweetie

Ok now the me part are you sitting comfy   

right here goes
I went for my planning appt, i had been told last week i may be waiting 3 months so was shocked when i was asked when i wanted to start tx leave it or start straight away
We agreed a start date of 4th august, so had to go back today for nurse appt and jab training
I am seeing my gp tomorrow to update him but the plan is
another zoladex injection on 1st august (to keep me supressed or else the endo is going to wake up and go mad!)
then i am starting stims (puregon 250IU) on 4th August ring to book action scan for 10th august and bloods, from that stage i will be monitored daily due to being a poor responder
The cons has said he will put 2 back dh says oh no only 1 but i say 2 so we will decide nearer the time!
EC will be around 18th aug with transfer 20th august and test will be 1st sept
A fellow FF did this regime with my cons and is now 20+ wks with twins 

They said we are doing all the healthy stuff already with diet, drinking 1 pint milk a day and 2 l water cut down on caffiene and choc 
we were there at 9am this morning and came out at 130

More news un tx related, dh has put in for a transfer to leeds and we are househunting closeby to my parents
although this will be after tx 

Missing my godaughter already shes such a cutie 
my cousin had her section today and had a lil girl 6lb 8oz charli Joan

I am gonna make a move cos this cotton wool is itching that everyone has wrapped me in seriouly no joking!
DH thinks i should be at home now resting up um yes right my parents and my cousin are as bad dh has to push the pram can u imagine what its gonna be like in the 

sending love to all i havent mentioned

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hello
Only me Just a quick post as I am not on my break  

I am taking Amber to the vets in the morning for her op, Dh will pick her up just before I go to work 
I am really quiet worried, although the PMA says she will be fine!

Emily great news on your summer cycle  for that  and good news on the safe arrival of Charli Joan 

Laura - how funny of maddie to cry when she goes!

Shelle ((hug)) you know where I am, I should be used to these feelings/emotions by now, but I'm not it hurts more!

Amanda when is your review  and your trip to Rome

Suzie  I hope your OK hun 

Free  thinking of you

 &  to all Ive not mentioned 

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Just a quick post .

Dizzi , sending a few more huggles your way hun  it all get so difficut to deal with dosent it . I'm in a similar position with my sis , i got a tx yesterday saying she had been for her 3 month scan and it set me realing again , and i feel so horrible for feeling like that , but its just the way it is . I king of liken it to someone whos just had their legs amputated being told all about someone who's training for a marathon  Anyway hun , i'm sending Amber lots of  for her op today .

Emily ,  fabtastic news that you are gonna be all set for cycling in August , i'll be sending a few ton of  your way for a lovely 

Shell , I'm glad you had a nice time yesterday and enjoyed the Crispy Creme 

Laura ,  the weather is making gardening very disheartening isn't it , although i don't grow veggies i like to have a lot of flowers in the garden and a lot of them have been smashed in the rain or eaten be the huuuuuuuge invasion of snails we have this year  lets hope we get an indian summer 

Mandy , you didn't say how weight watchers went  hope you did ok  I get to go to work twice a week on my bike and on Monday i decided to take the car as the forecast looked awfull , and guess what , i was stuck in traffic in the sunshine  so whatever the forecast today i'm gonna go on my bike - stoopid weather 

Frill , glad you took not and got your  back into gear - told you you could jibber all you like at us 

Jen , hundreds of    coming your way!

Right ,  to everyone else , got to go get the bike out the garage and sort out before work .

Love
Freespirit
x x x

Oh yeah , and the bad news from me , i've just found that one of my jobs is gonna cut my pay by £1 an hour  yes fuming  b****y soocial services


----------



## custard

Morning all!

I'm off to acupuncture in 30 min, so can't tarry long.

Sorry, I've been very rubbish     Have found this cycle MUCH harder than the last.  School was OK on Monday and took my mind off things, but yesterday I was driven mad.  Spent too long on here looking for stories of when to test, and convinced myself I really needed to poas. (I know, I know...).  So anyway, I managed to hold out until Jim came home and he persuaded me to wait a bit longer, but I knew if I didn't test this morning with him at home the   in my head would make me test during the day without him.  And I knew I didn't want to do that.  So..... I tested this morning (I know, I know...) and it was a BFN.  If I'm honest, I am a bit surprised, as I really was quite sure it had worked and would be positive.  So now I am trying to be realistic.  It could still be positive on Friday which is the clinic's recommended test day, but as that will be 17 days post EC, I was fairly sure it would have showed up today (15 days post EC) if I were pregnant.  Anyhow, send out the police, give me a spanking, whatever, I'm now back down on the ground, and wondering how I'll cope with a wedding and seeing my family on Saturday. 

Right, some personals as a few of you could do with a hug and some sloppy kisses!!!

Free - I'm with you hun.  It's tough, but you're right, it's just the way it is and it will get better.   Hope the ride to work was good.

Dizzi -       for Amber's op.  And  for you too.  At least if you feel that you can try to explain your feelings to G I'm sure you'll get through it.  But it's tough in the meantime, so come and chatter to us! 

Em - Sounds like you're set and not long to go either!  Brilliant.          for you.

Shelley - Mmmmmm  donuts!  Did you see the huge Homer they've put next to the Cerne Abbas giant?  It was on the news last night.  He has an enormous donut in his hand!     Sorry you've been getting earache from your friend. 

Laura - Thanks for asking about Custard.  You're right, she seems totally better now.  I'm just waiting from the all clear from the vet so I can let her outside again.  I'm really sick of the litter tray - Yuck!!!  You must be bushed having had your niece to stay!  Enjoy the footie.  My garden is a mess as well, so we're all in it together!!!

Amanda - How did you get on at WW?  I think I'll be back there in a few weeks....  When are you off to Rome?  That sounds really exciting.  Yay!   for you too.  Just because!

Fluffs - How are you doing hun?

Frill - And you?  What you been up to?

Suzie - Hope the meeting went better than expected yesterday.    Let us know how you got on.

Right, that's me out of steam.  I love you all.  Thanks for everything.  I'm off to have pins stuck in me and then I might go and spend more money I don't have in the hope that it will take my mind off things  
Kisses and hugs,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jen ((hug)

Its not over till the fat lady sings and I'm not SINGING! So as hard as it must be wait and test again on FRIDAY                                                                    

Thanks for My hugs - I am taking Amber in 25 mins then I am coming home and straight to bed!

~Dizzi~


----------



## custard

Thanks Dizzi.

Hope Amber gets on OK today.  Give her a hug from me.  And one for yourself as well.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Just a quickie...  Jen, one of the Beds girls had two blasts transferred, tested early, got a -ve and then it turned +ve and is now expecting twins so as Dizzy says....it aint over until.....     

Hello and hugs to all    Best go as have left A with MIL - she must think I am such a bad mother      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hellooooooo My Chitter Chatters 

Custard ~  You have tested too early honey  I can understand why you did it sweetie. I am a prolific early tester and not only that I constantly scoure FF for symptoms, storie similar to mine. I know how you are feeling but there is still 2 days left!!

Freespirit ~ Do you work for social services?

Dizzi ~ I wish I could go back to bed  

Em ~ We are househunting at the moment too. I want DH to put in for a transfer to America, he could but he won't 

Danlau ~ Loads of my poor veggies and plants have been desrtoyed too   I have loads of washing on the line today it better not rain!!

Mandy ~ When is your review appointment??  

All is well my end.... kind of   remaining kitten has finally opened her eyes the lazy mare   She is so cute I will post an updated piccie over the next few days  

I have been in bits again as I was convinced that I had had an implantation bleed.... no such luck. I am staring to think I am a psycho   I am really   to admit this but I had convinced myself that much I was waltzing around serenely happy just totally convinced I was going to have a baby


----------



## Suzie

Just a quick post from a rubbish chitter poster 

Dizzi -  hope Amber is ok 

Jen - way tooooo early to test but understand why  

thanks for well wishes for meeting! Seems it wasnt just me there were others they were seeing also. basically I arent someone who sits quiet, I am someone who will say something if it needs saying etc and we all know that management don't like that   Well I have my say (and was backed up by another manager  ) and am hoping thats the end of it, we shall see ! 
Dr has signed me off for next couple of weeks as arm still bad from car accident and having physio and the work thing just topped off my stress with Drew being away 

so apologises for rubbish posting ! 

 and love to all
suzie x


----------



## Fluffs

No excuses now for posting Sooze seeing as you're off for two weeks      Big  to you  

Dizzi, hope Amber is ok 

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

Fluffs said:


> No excuses now for posting Sooze seeing as you're off for two weeks
> Fluffs xxx


----------



## custard

Hi Suzie - Glad you were backed up by the other manager.  Hopefully it's now sorted for you.  Oh and yes, I know I'm a wally!!  Take it easy if you're off won't you?

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Dizzi  ~ Hope Amber is OK 

Suzie  ~Ooh nice 2 weeks off work  Hope the physio helps with your arm 

Saila  ~ We have all been there Hun, You're not a psycho Hun  It's so frustrating at times I know 

Fluffs  ~  Hi Hope your OK 

Ceri  ~ Thanks Hun, I'm OK How are you? 

Shezza  ~ How you doing sweetie? Hope your OK, Kisses and Hugs to you Zak and Fraya 

Jen  ~   Heading your way, I'm sorry you got a -ve today but have everything crossed that this will change for you   

Free  ~  's for you re the text  It's funny how sometimes even on a good day the slightest little thing can bring us right back down again.

Em  ~ As I said last night fab news on your TX coming round so fast   for you  Hope Willow is OK 

Shelley  ~ Ooh missed out on the doughnuts last night, I'm pleased I picked myself one up from Gregg's this morning then  Hope your OK 

Mandy  ~When are you off to Rome? Hope your OK 

Frill  ~ Hows Chaz and Dave doing today? Hope they didn't stay mad at you for too long, I remember when we got our previous cat done we let him out the basket as soon as we got him home and he sat himself down to `wash` himself It was actually quite funny as you could see him searching for them and wondering where they have gone 

Harts  ~ How you doing Hun? Hope your OK 

Have I missed anyone? Sorry If I have, I probably have, I can't see any further back on the thread.

Have the day off work today so went to try and get my hair cut, The hairdressers is closed on a Wednesday  I may end up cutting it myself at this rate 

Have been umming and arrhhing re TX. The clinic I'm at have just started a new 3 cycles of IVF for the price of 2 (still pay for drugs and HFEA and ICSI etc) But it is well worth it to save over £2000. I'm just not sure if it's worth me going for it, I'd really like to to save the pennies and have 3 cycles ready upfront, but am now thinking what if I have the first cycle and they tell me my eggs are still no better quality, I would really be wasting the other 2 cycles if there is no improvement - IYSWIM 
I know what I mean  It's something I'd have to speak with the clinic about and see if they would think it's worth me going for it or not.

Hoe everyone is OK 
Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all

Suzie  I hope the 2 weeks off makes you happy again ((hug))

Quick post as Ive just got up,
DH rang at 4pm to say he would be heading home soon, hes not phoned the vets as he hasnt got the number, Ive got the number but I wont ring them  so Dh will be collecting her between 5 & 6pm and I am off to work at 6.45pm so will post agin either when shes back or when Im at work ,depends how quick I get my butt into gear.
Lady ended up sleeping with me on the bed (normally shes banned from the bedroom) as she was looking all over the house for Amber and crying softly not the best of descions as when the kids came out of school she was jumping up to get to the window and barking!

Catch you all later
 to those who need it 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ambers home!

Shes very quiet, and sleepy still, Lady is pleased to have her back, and is calmer too!
I am off to work may need some pro plus tonight!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

Glad Amber is home   

Nicky - I got what you meant  It is a difficult thing to know what to do 

xx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

Dizzi ~ Glad that Amber is home safe and well  to you Amber and Lady 
Suzie ~ You aren't someone that sits quiet, you do surprise me  <thinks back to Suzie standing her ground on the quiz night>  I am glad everything seems to be OK now
Jen ~ You naughty girl  but I can understand, I think I would be the same. Loads of  that Fri's OFFICIAL test shows a different story 
Nicky ~ Loads of  I hope you get the answers to the MANY questions you have soon hun 
Saila ~ Loads of  too hun. Isn't it great how our bodys like to play tricks on us, NOT 
Free ~  right back at ya hun  Pants about the wages 
Em ~ OMG has your head stopped spinning yet  and you got your visit to the clinic once a day, so your Mum was right 
Loads of  for a summer BFP !!!

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xx


----------



## Suzie

Shellebell said:


> Suzie ~ You aren't someone that sits quiet, you do surprise me  <thinks back to Suzie standing her ground on the quiz night>  I am glad everything seems to be OK now


MOI ?   Lets hope it is over as I have a feeling there is more to come  Applied for a job with the adoption/fostering team which sounds good so hope I get interview as need a change 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Shellebell

Wow Suzie, that sounds fab.


----------



## AmandaB1971

Gosh you lot have been busy today!!!  

Well I've finally been out on my bike today!  It's been glorious weather here today so DH and I went out and had a few hours it was great! Free - Did you know it was national ride to work day today?

Jen sending you some     

Suzie forget about the stooopid place while you're signed off hun, take the time to rest your arm and recover from all the stresses and strains! 

Dizzi  for Amber I hope she's ok hun

I'm off to Rome on 17th August for 5 days (which reminds me must pm nicky about board cover!!  ) and I lost 1lb at WW which seems [email protected] but was quite good if you'd seen what I ate all week!  

Sorry for no more personals am thinking of you all though 

Axxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!!!  

got back from my hols an hour ago and just had to check the forum!!!!

I haven't read through all the posts yet, but hope to get up-to-date during the next few days.

Just wanted to say "HI!" and it is great to be back!!!!

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Welcome Back Sue!! 

Axx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,

Jen ,  I'm so sorry yo hear you gave into temptation and tested early , the key word there being early , I really do hope that when official test day arives tomorrow you see a different result , in the mean time look after yourself and don't do anything you might regret , sending lots of   

Sue ,  Welcome back , I hope yu had a lovely holiday 

Mandy , Yay good for you getting out on the bike - bet that feels better don't it  I didn't realise it was a national ride to work day at all  But i rode anyway and it stayed dry for me too  Well done on the weight loss hun , it wasn't crap , it'd only be crap if you had put the 1lb on 

Dizzi ,  I'm glad Amber is home , I hope she makes a good quick recovery now  I always remember years ago when Kizzy was a youngster and she had to go to the vets for her 'lady op' , I made up a bed in my room for her so i could be close to her that first night home , she layed there snuggled under the covers quiet all night , but as soon as i turned off the light and got in bed i heard movement . I turned on the light and there she was standing at the side of the bed looking all sorry for herself , complete with the covers still over her - needless to say i let her sleep in the bed with me that night ......... really do still miss her a lot 

Nicky , I do hope you havent got a disasterous home haircut this morning  I have never heard of a clinic offering a 3 for 2 tx before , i guess its quite honest of them to do though , but i am praying you will only need one more tx darlin  I was thinking of you and your Met questions last night as i have been reading Alan Beers book 'is you body baby friendly' and he was talking about Met and PCOS and how it can help . I wish i could type it out for you , but the book is quite hard reading and i was just reading that bit out of interest for you , and i think i'd have to study it a bit more before i felt confident enough to pass on information - you might want to sorce a copy and take a look for yourself though .

Suzie , I am so sorry , somehow i have missed you having a car accident  I do hope you heal well quickly  I am glad you have been signed off for a couple of weeks , it will do you good , also i am glad that the meeting went ok 

Saila , Hunni you are not a psycho , honest your not , with IF on our mind 24/7 it is very easy to misinterperate things , and will things on ourselfs , i think we have all been there , even me , who has no tubes has had the odd episode of thinking i was gonna be a miricle case and be the first ever woman to get pg with no tubes  

Fluffs , Sod what MIL might think , we all know you are a fab mummy 

Big love to everyone else , Shellebelle , Frill , Em , Shezza , Ceri , and Harts .

Love 
Freespirit
x x x

PS When our list is next altered could you change me to ' Trying to get fit and healthy for TX 6 - IVF with immune drugs in August ' Thanks x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Lovelies!

Still no sign of the  she is really mucking me about!!

Freespirit ~   I am also trying to get fit and healthy! Are u still on the belly club thread? I am off the wagon with the Cambridge Diet  

Sue ~ Welcome back 

Mandy ~ Ooo Rome will it be sunny there? 

Suzie ~ I have got my fingers crossed you get an interview too!! Are you still having more tx this year?

Dizzi ~ Glad Amber is home safe and sound!!

Nicky ~ Are you at the Cromwell? I have seen that too and really want to do it but I am trying to get my BMI down as I didn't think they would take me with my current BMI...what do you think?


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All

Jen - Firstly hun I'm so sorry I must've read the posts with my eyes shut last night I missed the fact that you'd poas you naughty girl!!  I'm sending you loads more  for tomorrow hun. My Clinic make you test 16days past transfer so for me 15days past egg collection is way too early and could still change!!  I know how hard it is hun to wait it's enough to send you  isn't it!  for tomorrow hunny.

Free - I had a great time!! I'd been thinking of swapping my bike cos when I went to Wales in March it was gale force wind and I really struggled with it, so I was thinking of going back to a sports bike (fairings seem like such a luxury these days!  ) but I had such a good time on it last night I've decided not to!  DH says I'm fickle and that when I start picking bikes for their technology and not because they're a nice colour I'll do better!!  I'm ashamed to say he's right, I picked this bike cos I like the colour!!!  What do they expect - blonde bird on a bike!!! 

Saila - Sorry the  is messing you about hun. Rome will be sunny and very very hot in August. Although cos I'm a sunbed queen I probably won't get much of a tan while I'm there!
Here's an AF Dance for you hun





































 to everyone else

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Shezza

Apologies from me for the lack of posting but up until a few days ago I haven't known my   from my elbow but now seem to be getting back on track!!! It is definate, I am now single and Nay is slowly moving things out of our home! I have applied for housing and our once family home will soon be up for sale as I can't bear to be here!! 

Thanks to everyone one of you for your messages, texts and hugs etc, they mean so much  

I will try to be a better chatterer, Freya seems in more of a routine at bedtime now so I am getting more time to myself at nights now!! 

Thinking of you all  to those that need them!!

Love always

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Free list changed   for still missing Kizzy, thanks for the kind words I could relate to kizzy apearing at your bedside! 
its something Amber would do!

Shezza   Sorry hun, I hope that this next step goes as smooth as possible for you, have you got family/friends rallying round helping you 

Jen                                                            

Salia lets make that  arrive!      

Sorry not to mention everyone, thinking of you   
I need to get ready for work in 20 mins, and I only got up at 5pm!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

First of all, Shezza huge  for you hun. When you get time, keep posting, just to let us know youre okay x

Will bob back for other personals later, just getting sorted for tea and stuff. Been to Jimmys at Leeds today as the acu staff wanted to see Lissy, so it was lovely to go see them all again. Didnt take her into the waiting room, wanted to try to be sensitive. So after a long drive, we're just settling down for the evening...... will come back later. 
Love to all XXX


----------



## Dee

Shezza,
Just want to send you a massive hug.
Keep being the wonderful mummy that you are and you can't go wrong  
Loads of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Dizzi ~ Hope Amber is doing OK after her OP 

Amanda ~ Hope your OK  Hope the 17th flys round for you! I have never heard of ride to work day before.

Sue ~ Hope you had a fab time away 

Free ~ Thanks for the info on the book, I'll have a look and see if the local library has it in  I have heard of a similar IVF kind of offer but only at an abroad clinic, I haven't heard of it in the UK before.

Saila ~ Yeah I'm at the Cromwell Ooops sorry LWC Darlington  It's hard to call it that  I have replied to your PM, Please let me know if you want any more info 

Shezza ~ It's lovely to hear from you Hun, I hope things start to get easier for you soon and hope you don't have to wait too long with the housing 

Shelley, Suzie, Ceri, Dee and everyone else 

Night everyone 

Nicky x x x


----------



## custard

BFN   

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Jen - I am so sorry to hear that.  Sending you all the love and hugs in the world.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a big hug Shezza.  I hope things settle down soon and you can start moving on with the rest of your life.

Sorry I haven't caught up on the thread, came back from England with a cold and my brain is to fuzzy to concentrate!  Might spend the day in bed today.

Today is our one year anniversary!  Hubby bought me Sims for the PS2 (so I can play the game still snuggled up in bed!) and a lump of rose quartz with a hole in the middle for a tealight.  Isn't he a sweetie!

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,
Jen   I really am so sorry to hear of your result   I know that no words will ease your pain right now , so i'm just sending you gentle healing cuddles  , also wishing you the strength you will need to get through this very awfull time  
Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## custard

Thanks Free and Sue,

Had a cry and sent texts to everyone that needs to know.  Just wish it wasn't raining so I could go to work and take my mind off things.  But I really don't fancy gardening in pouring rain today, so I'm going to stay at home and clean like a crazy one!   Trying to get my head sorted ready for a good friend's wedding tomorrow.  Jim and I have decided to be really blunt if anyone asks crass questions, and if I cry, then so be it.

You're all so kind and it's such a lifeline to have friends who really know what this is like.
Lots of love and huggles back.
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Jen I am so very sorry sweetheart I really am


----------



## Shezza

for you Jen, I am so sorry hunny!!


----------



## Fluffs

Jen     Lots of big snuggly  coming your way


----------



## Martha Moo

Jen

so sorry to read your news

Sending a big  to you and dh

Love Emxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jen  I am so very sorry to read your news 
There are so few words to give right now, just know that I am sad and thinking of you both 
Suppose I shoud start singing  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

Jen ... i'm sorry hun. Sending you big big


----------



## AmandaB1971

Awwwww Jen, I've only just seen this!  I'm so sorry hun, just remember we're all here for you!  Be as blunt as you have to be tomorrow, it'll serve em right for asking!! 

Axxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ,

Saddo on a Friday night coming in for a waffle ........... gee and i used to have a life 

Jen  i always go into a mad cleaning phaze when i have to try and deal with something so upsetting too ...... thing is i seem to have chucked all my stuff now , and DH is a right horder  I am debating about decorating our bedroom to try and take my mind off of things at the moment seeing as I can't go outside and do stuff in the garden . Wishing you lots of strength for the wedding tomorrow , go and have a drink , youve been through so much i think you both deserve one .

Sue , Happy Wedding anniversary , I hope you have had a lovely day , and you have a great night  

Dizzi , How are you and Amber doing hunni ? I can see from your profile your worried  I hope Amber is healing well 

Mandy , you make me laff 


MandyB1971 said:


> DH says I'm fickle and that when I start picking bikes for their technology and not because they're a nice colour I'll do better!!


All my bikes have been black , apart from my Harley which is Sinister Blue - made me smile when i heard the colours name  Well its right kak weather here , and not a good forecast , so i don't recone we'll get many miles in this weekend 

Suzie , Are you off out for a pint tonight hun ? A medicinal pint that is  - Gee looking outside i could do with one , but i'm trying soooooo hard to be good 

Saila , First off heres my AF dance for you 
[fly]          ​[/fly]
Hope it helps !!
I havent posted on the Slinkies thread for ages , i kinda got embarressed after my failed FET , as i kept hitting the choc n vino , it came to a stage where i'd post every monday morning that this was it i was turning over a new leaf and this time i was going to do it , then a few days later the pain would get too much and i'd fall off the health wagon again  ........... hey ho i hate this rollercoaster 

Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Think this could be my next one Free in Pearl Wildfire Orange! 

http://www.kawasaki.co.uk/zx-6r/default.asp?Sub=6545CCE#

Jen just another  to let you know I'm thinking of you chick.

Axxxx

/links


----------



## freespirit.

Hey Mandy , I kinda like those colours together , i mean black is classical and orange ....... well we all know about orange don't we  

You know i've just called by the chat room , but it's heaving and i can't keep up , so if anyone fancies a bit of anatter in the garden come and find me huh


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Jen i am thinking of you 

Dizzi glad to hear that amber is doing ok
wishing her a speedy recovery 

Suzie hope your enjoying a tipple

Free how r u doing honey

Amanda hope your well hows the toe healing

Sue  hope you have had a lovely day

Saila how r u doing hun

Frill hope your ok

Harts how r u feeling

fluffs hows u and A

Ceri hope that you and Elysia are well

Shezza thinking of you  to zak and freya

Me bit.....

been to dentist today, my mouth still isnt healed as it should, so they are making a guard or something to protect them and aid the healing have to go back next friday oh and have to have a filling too i chickened out today lol

Am sitting here with my bedtime snack a glass of milk dh is taking the pee but he will laugh wont he!

Willow is home and is just such an angel, she seems lots better than she was  it continues

She still loves her bed though   must take after dh on that count!

off to watch Nicky being evicted from BB

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Jen  I'm sorry to hear you got a -ve Hunny 

Nicky x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Jen* more  comming your way hun

*Amanda* I love that bike! you must have it !!!

*Free*  glad we managed a quick chat in chat hun - your not sad friday nights are great on FF 
*
Suzie* Enjoy that pint hun 

*Em* another chatter in need of a hug - lets hope the protecter gives you some relief fro the tooth pain 

*Sue* 

Back later


----------



## Harts

Jen-- I am so sorry to hear your news hun.  Lots of   and   for you and Jim

lots of love,

hartsxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been a bad poster.  Have been recovering from London!  We went because as most of you know, dh is a big Star Wars fan and it was Star Wars celebration Europe, the first to be held outside of America.  I surprised him with the tickets.  But it was non stop for three days.  Everything still hectic here... we are aiming for August 3rd to complete on this house so hopefully we will exchange next week some time.  We will have to move in with the in-laws but are off to the states on Aug 5th for 3 wks.  DH finishes work on July 31st and I finish on August 2nd.  When we get back from the states, we have quite a bit to sort.  Anyway, don't want to bore you all!  Everything is fine here. Had my nuchal scan and all seems well.

Em- wow- not long til you are on the roller coaster     Hope your mouth heals soon

Ceri- I didn't know that you were at the ACU too.  Where do you live?  I live in Leeds for another week and a half anyway!

Sue- hope you had a nice anniversary and are feeling a bit better.

Suzie- I hope your arm is feeling a bit better.  Take it easy the next cpl weeks while you are off.  I still have pain in my shoulder and back nearly a year later. and claim still nowhere near coming through!

Dizzi- glad to hear that Amber is on the mend hun.  Thinking of you and her.

Shezza- thinking of you sweetie.  I will be living in Sheffield for a little while when we get back from the states if you want to meet up.

Saila- hope af doesn't mess you around. Well done on the weightloss.

Free- hope you manage to get out on the bike a little bit.  Are we really in July??!

Amanda- glad toe is better and hope you can get out too.

Nicky- hope you are okay hun.  How is Jake doing?

Well, guess I better start cleaning/ packing oh yeah and getting ready for a BBQ!  My friend has invited me to her birthday BBQ.  Don't know if I should invest in a canoe!

lots of love,

Hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I hope everyone has a nice, dry weekend


----------



## Ceri.

Live in Blackburn Harts, bit of a trek, but thats where we got referred to. Youre living a hectic life arent ya hun!?


----------



## danlau

Hello everyone, 

Just a quick one for Jen ~~ Just popped in and noticed ..... so sorry sweetie ... wish I had the right words    xxx

Laura x


----------



## Harts

Ceri- yea, life is mad at the moment.  Can't wait til I finish work, although it will still be hectic at least I can relax a bit!

Laura- sorry I missed you on my last post. hope you are okay hun

I was wondering if anyone wanted to try to have a chitter chatter meet sometime/ somewhere in September.  It would be great to see you guys before I am out of the country permanently!

lots of love

hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

sounds good harts x


----------



## Suzie

Just a really quick post to send massive of  to Jen! hope the wedding went ok for you ?

love to all
suzie x


----------



## freespirit.

Evening all ,
I was thinking about suggesting a chatters meet too Harts , I would love to have a meet up   Glad your scan went well  

Well i've had a busy day today and after vocalising my thoughts on decorating the bedroom yesterday , thats just what i've been up to . I've got the walls stripped and the woodwork rubbed down , so i'm feeling quite chuffed with myself , i'm fine once i've started it , it's just the initial upheaval that makes me dither   just out of curiosity , do any of your men get involved with the decorating ? mine dosent , hes allways of the opinion that it dosent really need doing - huh men  

Jen ,   sending you more huggles and hoping the wedding went well .

Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Free, nope i do most of the decorating! Chris'll put 2 strips of paper up then go "Ugh!" and leave the rest to me, thats why i'm better at it!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971

I'm always up for a Chatters meet up, not bothered where it is, I'll get there!   Make it for September though cos I'm away for much of August! 

  for Jen

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

for Jen

I am definatly up for a meet in September I dont mind driving 

On the decorating DH does it all - I am "allowed" to rub down walls/woodwork but I am the _designer_ I have painted some walls - then DH does the top coat 
Free thanks for my hug 

Amanda  lol forgot about steves cat_S_  

Suzie hows you hun 

hi Laura are you OK hun 

Love to all

Free thanks for my hug 
Amanda  lol forgot about steves cat_S_ 
~Dizzi~ 
Totaly engrossed in Harry Potter  - so modding for an hour! then I am out of here till tommorow (on a night shift!  )


----------



## Shellebell

Hi all

Sorry, been offline for a few different reasons   My best mate had her baby girl on Thurs which was also DH birthday. We went to see them at home Fri, there was a LONG winded story of complications (just like last time) just what I didn't need. Made my excuses after an hour or so. Also like Dizzi I am now engrossed in the new Harry Potter book   

Jen ~ So sorry to hear your news Loads of  hun. I hope the Wedding went well 

Free ~ My DH has the idea's and starts things, then kinda looses his thread/enthusiasm   What colour was you thinking, or haven't you thought that far yet  
Dizzi ~ HP now means that there is yet another thing that we have in common    
Harts ~ Glad the nuchal scan went well and  that your plans go without a hitch.
Em ~ I hope your teggies are feeling better and glad to hear that Willow is feeling better  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

PS I will be up for a meet up and don't mind driving


----------



## Wraakgodin

Harts said:


> I was wondering if anyone wanted to try to have a chitter chatter meet sometime/ somewhere in September. It would be great to see you guys before I am out of the country permanently!


Sorry Harts, a great idea but I won't be able to make it. I came over for my niece's christening and I have got my ex-boss's retirement party next month, and my bank manager won't let me come over a third time!!!

Have a great time whatever you organise!

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Ok right, where we going then? 

Axxxxx


----------



## Suzie

morning!

where ever is central to us who can make it I guess 

Well I have to travel and dont mind as live in tractorland!  

Everyone posts where they live and we can work it out from there!  also september dates !

Best weekend for me is the 14th as wouldnt have to take annual leave but having said that I am prob leaving over the summer so any weekend really 


hope everyone is ok? I have harry to read but havent started it yet! cant seem to get my head around it  
Am bored pooless  thank goodness drew is home this week ! 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Ceri.

Morning everyone....

I live in Lancs Suzie 

Hope youre all okay and not too affected ny the floods 
My aunty lives in worcs and had to spend the night on the motorway the night before last, loads of them stranded. Its a joke this weather. Lets just hope its a freak year and that next year it'll be cracking the flags. Cos i dont think we'll see the sunloungers in the back garden over the next month or so!


----------



## AmandaB1971

I live in Lancashire too, but I don't mind where we meet preferably not London cos that's difficult to get to for us, but anywhere from Midlands to South West is fine by me or further North than us.. Weekend of 14th September is also good for me I can't do weekend of 22 September but any other is fine! 

Axxxx


----------



## Harts

Morning-- oops afternoon!

I live in Leeds but think I will be in Sheffield by then.

Hope everyone is okay.

lots of love

hartsxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> Dizzi ~ HP now means that there is yet another thing that we have in common


Are we linked by a prophesy do you think 

I will request the weekend of the 14th off when I go into work tonight - 
need to do it asap otherwise septembers window will be lost for me 
I'm in Shropshire so able to go up or down the M6 to where ever we choose,

*Nicky* do you still have the virtual map think you linked us on when we last tried this 

*Suzie*  thinking of you hun 

*~Dizzi~
Finished HP! *


----------



## freespirit.

Well I'll take the bull by the horns and steam in with a list

 Chitter Chatters meet 

14th / 15th September   

Freespirit - Nottingham 
Suzie - Tractor land
Harts - Sheffield 
Dizzi - Shropshire 
Mandy - Lancashire
Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
Shellebelle - 

Sue - Bank manager won't let her come ​
Are we gonna do a Friday till Saturday ? or just a Saturday ? I think we should have a meal whatever ? Is it just gonna be us ladies ? 

Well i've had a busy day again , done the glossing and painted the celing , bought the paint , Crushed Almond , and the paper ( for the back wall ) which is kinda neutral , with bird butterflys and flowers on it , which shines in the light , also got a new carpet ordered £61 + £30 for fitting - bargin huh 

Hope your all ok

Love 
Freespirit
x x x

Ps Ceri I have real trouble reading posts in green  sorry but thought i ought to say


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Love the List Free ((hug))

Was thinking of coming on my own - unless LouF wants me to pick her up 

I dont mind a an overnight stay so we can have a tipple 

I am off to work soon so  see you tommorow 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

Good list free 

Shall we say weekend of 14th sept then ? 

Def girlies only  and overnight stay on the sat   No idea where as I am useless of geography 


How about Nottingham? How far is that for peeps?

As soon as we know where we can check out travel lodges etc 
xx


----------



## Fluffs

I live in   too - with Shellebell      Will consult diary/DH etc and let you all know (have a BIG weekend with visitors etc planned for the one after - A's baptism - so may not be able to do it  )

Shell, it was my DH's birthday on Weds - they must share the same star sign then         )

Back later, but A needs a bath first  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

Noooooooo Fluffs you just have to come!!!


----------



## Ceri.

Fluffs youve been told! We will hunt ya down ya know!


----------



## Fluffs

Tell me how to make 612 credits for Plopsy's next training session then and I'll discuss it with DH    Just lost all 300+ that I had on the   bossman's pants      

  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## freespirit.

freespirit. said:


> Chitter Chatters meet
> Ladies only​
> 14th / 15th September
> 
> Freespirit - Nottingham
> Suzie - Tractor land
> Harts - Sheffield
> Dizzi - Shropshire
> Mandy - Lancashire
> Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
> Shellebelle -
> 
> Fluffs - Also in  consulting DH
> Sue - Bank manager won't let her come ​


If you were suggesting Nottingham , this is a few minutes from the centre , and there's bars and eateries around the motel complex too .
http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/en/hotel/notuk?rpb=hotel&crUrl=/h/d/hi

Or this one is right in the centre 
http://www.britanniahotels.com/hotel_home.asp?Page=357

Oh yeah and this is an unconfirmed link thingmijig


----------



## custard

Evening all,

Can't stop as totally pooped.  Wedding fine, but my Mum bawled during reception     Great day at Wisley today.  Tomorrow is last day of school for me - YAYYYYYY!

I would definitely be up for a meet in September.  I think the 14th is fine for me.  I'm in Frome, Somerset, but know Nottingham well as I was at Uni there.  It doesn't take too long to get there, and would be fine by car from here.

I'll catch up properly with you all on Tuesday when I'm more awake.

Thanks so much for all the cuddles and kind words. 
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,
Jen , nice to see you posting hunni  I'm adding you to the list 



freespirit. said:


> Chitter Chatters meet
> Ladies only​
> 14th / 15th September
> 
> Freespirit - Nottingham
> Suzie - Tractor land
> Harts - Sheffield
> Dizzi - Shropshire
> Mandy - Lancashire
> Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
> Jen - Frome Somerset
> Shellebelle -
> 
> Fluffs - Also in  consulting DH
> Sue - Bank manager won't let her come ​


Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning My Lovelies!! 

Still no  I wonder if the pink/brown spotting/discharge on the 12th was my effort of AF   I hope not as it will be increasingly concerning the lack of womb lining!!

Fluffs ~ I am constantly losing credits on Bossmans pants   It so addictive as once you are on a winning streak you can't stop till you lose  

Suzie ~ Have you started Harry Potter yet?

Free ~ Sounds like you have been busy I am going to start decorating one end of my kitchen soon


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

I had to make a dash up to yorkshire this weeked last minute thing then low and behold my laptop was  when i got back managed to conect finally an hour ago so all is fine and dandy

well come sept 14th i wil be celebrating or in need of a good tipple

Will have to see about trains to nottingham from our new home tho  

Dizzi can you update me on the list please D/R 01/08 stims 06/08 ec  19/08 testing 02/09   

we have been delayed by 2 days and i may need another baseline scan will see how it goes!

Sorry for no personals will try to later i am cream crackered had no sleep technically since friday night  

I met my new godaughter on saturday shes sooooo tiny! have lovely pic of dh with her and my mum has one of me dh and godaughter

Our big news is that we are moving 100 miles odd up north we looked at two houses i like both of them so need to decide which one i want now decisions decisions

love and 
EM


----------



## Shezza

Hi,

Sorry was gonna do a long post today as Zak is out for the day with his grand-parents and I only little madam to sort but I am on a real downer.

I still love Nay with all my heart and all this is hurting so so much. We had talks last night but it seems, for him, it's all over, he doesn't feel the way he used to about me. I am hurting so so so so much and I think I am heading for a break-down. Only Zak & Freya are my excuse to get up in the mornings. I shake when I leave the house and can't even look people in the eye anymore. What is happening to me? 

I am sorry to bring the thread down, yet again, but I can't put a happy face on right now. 

Love as always

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Shez honey i really wish i could do something. I just hope that time ease the pain. If thre IS anything i can do just shout hun.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shezza  These days are the darkest you will face hun, if you can remin on speaking terms with Nay then Do it is better in the long run, I speak as a 14 year old who was told her dad diddnt love her mum anymore, 20 years down the line I look back and know my parents tried really hard to split as amicably as possible, thats not to say it wasnt without pain it was, my mum said some nasty things to me - It was her grief talking 
have you seen your GP 
I think prehaps some antidepressants will help - if your all ready on them go and get reviewed 
Right now it will be hard to see the light at the end of this you have a new baby a little boy and a self esteem so low as to be invisable, at times. Shezza I so wish we could come and hold your hand through this, we are limited to our words here for the time being, please hun take one day at a time, and see your GP - they are there to HELP you get through this let them ((hug))

~Dizzi~
Em update done.


----------



## Suzie

Shezza hunny  As dizzi put we are only words at the mo   but we are all thinking of you and you WILL get through this!  Have you been to the gp hun? Dont blame yourself in any of this hun, remember that  and you have just had a a baby so your hormones will still be all over the place 

thinking of you all 

xx


----------



## Suzie

Fluffs said:


> Tell me how to make 612 credits for Plopsy's next training session then and I'll discuss it with DH
> Fluffs xxx


well best you get discussing   no excuse now!


----------



## Suzie

if we book soon the nottingham central travellodge is only 26 quid for a family room so if 2 share each room only £13 for sat 16th 

x


----------



## AmandaB1971

I'm definately up for Nottingham on that weekend!

Shezza  You are doing really well hun, you are managing to get up and face each day even though it's difficult and that's really good - I'm so proud of you hun.  This will all get easier remember after every pitch black night follows a nice sunny day! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Can i come please ?


----------



## Suzie

ohhh I see decided you want to be a chitter chatter now hey ?  

shall we let her come ?


----------



## Ceri.

mmmmmm i dunno!


----------



## Lou F ❁

i do read just dont post alot  pretty please !


----------



## Ceri.

yea i say! hell yea, its gonna be a party!


----------



## Suzie

well should we have a vote on it 

of course you can come  on one condition! no brass elephants


----------



## Lou F ❁

oooooo thanks will sort it with dh now !!!!! I promise from now on to post alot more    
lou xx

is it just brass elephants i cant bring ?


----------



## Suzie

ohhh yes anything else is allowed! 

anyones birthday near it so we can celebrate


----------



## Lou F ❁

nope but it is my 15th wedding anniversary on the 19th sept !!! any reason to get pi$$ed tho !!!


----------



## custard

I'll be there!  Who do I send money to?  Do you think the travel lodge takes FF credits??!

'Fraid my birthday was in April, but my 6th Wedding anniversary is the 1st September if we're really scraping the barrel for a reason to celebrate!!!  I'm sure we don't really need an excuse.

Right, I'm off to bed, but tomorrow a proper catch up post. Promise.

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

oohhh good stuff! its my 30th on 11th october does that count ? 

pity no one getting hitched love a good hen night 

maybe we could pretend


----------



## Martha Moo

our 16th anniversary is 12th oct

hey i am coming of age all over again but why do i feel so old!


----------



## Lou F ❁

any excuse for a good session is ok with me !!!
right bed time 
lol
lou xx


----------



## Fluffs

Knew it was you Suzie        I mentioned it to DH and he seemed more peeved that it was girls only, not that it was in Nottingham      Will discuss it a bit more at weekend once MIL has gone home - she doesn't understand the need for girly weekends    Never says anything but I am sure she thinks that there is an irresponsible hussy in here somewhere       

Big hugs to all, especially Shezza  Hang in there hun, you're doing a fantastic job and remember it's always darkest just before the dawn  

    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

Fluffs said:


> Never says anything but I am sure she thinks that there is an irresponsible hussy in here somewhere
> Fluffs xxx


<note to self ( and lou f ) be on best behaviour  

think we need to know by sunday evening who is def so we can get cheap hotel rate  and then no chickening out 

so EVERYONE  sunday pm please  do you like my stern voice 
x


----------



## Fluffs

OK Ma'am.  I'm hatching a plan as we speak


----------



## Suzie

offer yourself on a plate! always works


----------



## Ceri.

mmmm, i just mentioned it to dh too 
well i'm gonna take sooze's advice! DH is addicted to the sanitizer hand wash stuff in hospitals so i'm gonna smother meself in it!!!!!! 
will be a definate yes by sunday sooze!


----------



## Suzie

*ceri* said:


> well i'm gonna take sooze's advice! DH is addicted to the sanitizer hand wash stuff in hospitals so i'm gonna smother meself in it!!!!!!


I was thinking more along the line of whipped cream but whatever floats their boats


----------



## Fluffs

Can't Sooze - you just smashed them making Greek meatballs


----------



## Ceri.

pmpl !!!! oh boy we're gonna have a fabby do! Cant wait!


----------



## Suzie

pmsl   well you will have to get the roasting tin out


----------



## Fluffs

And if I stuff an apple in my mouth I will look just the part....


----------



## Suzie

I was thinking more along the lines of a spit roast! 

<suzie makes a quick exit before they ask what she means>


----------



## Ceri.

aw fluffs! duno bout you but i'm looking forward to seeing sooze drunk!!!  only going off the things ive heard 
BUT you aint seen me! i will need someone to prop against after my half a lager!!!


----------



## Suzie

*ceri* said:


> aw fluffs! duno bout you but i'm looking forward to seeing sooze drunk!!!  only going off the things ive heard




Oi what they been saying  I am a quiet mouse!!


----------



## Ceri.

eek!


----------



## Ceri.

Sooze after a few.....


----------



## Fluffs

Not sure I can manage more than half a lager these days  

Sooze   back  - spit roast indeed


----------



## Suzie

have you been stalking me on my nights out ceri?


----------



## Ceri.




----------



## Fluffs

SO which one is sooze on a night out?


----------



## Suzie

pmsl


----------



## Suzie

so any suggestions on where we can go on sat night? free you must know some good places 

x


----------



## Ceri.

can we bring this night out forward!!!! looking forward to it. 
(gonna buy lots of sanitizer!) maybe make it a week long eh?!!! gonna be a laugh thats for sure 

was just thinking that sooze, need to have a good bop, aint been boppin in years!


----------



## Fluffs

> so any suggestions on where we can go on sat night?


Just credit whored 10 credits for asking that one


----------



## Suzie

It wont be that long  time K goes and I have been to my folks it will be here 

OHhhh love dancing 

54 days to go!!!!


xx


----------



## Ceri.

we need tickers sooze!


----------



## Suzie

ohhh yes we do ! I will go make one and then you can copy it so they are all the same !! brb 2 mins! dont go to bed


----------



## Ceri.

okay, me n flufffffffs (like that did ya fuffy!) are still cw'ing!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Would love to come meet you all but I don't drive and Nottingham is a bit of a way to have someone drop me off, Also not sure yet when in Sept I will be starting TX as I have no idea what will happen with my AF's and when she due etc. (day 39 now and no sign again  Kind of hoped after last months 28 day cycle they would be a bit more regular  )

It's my brithday 27th Though so please all have a drink or two or three for me  

x x x


----------



## Ceri.

nicky train hun, i'll pay ya gotta come!


----------



## Suzie

nooo nicky you have to come! we will check out train times!! 

check out my ticker 

anyone want it added to their profile?

Nicky ditto i will chip in for your train fare 


xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I could get 2 singles tickets there and back £10 each, That's not bad but it says I'd have to change trains  

Saila ~ Fancy coming? We can get the train together and hold each other hand


----------



## Ceri.

Yes the pair of you must come i'll hunt you down if you dont!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

It is times like this that I wished that I was still in UK.

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

freespirit. said:


> Chitter Chatters meet
> Nottingham​Ladies only​
> 14th / 15th September
> 
> Freespirit - Nottingham
> Suzie - Tractor land
> Harts - Sheffield
> Dizzi - Shropshire
> Mandy - Lancashire
> Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
> Jen - Frome Somerset
> Shellebelle -
> Lou f -
> Em
> 
> Nicky -  Were not gonna take no for an answer , please update us
> Saila -  Were not gonna take no for an answer , please update us
> Fluffs -  Were not gonna take no for an answer , please update us
> 
> Sue - Bank manager won't let her come , excused cause not in the UK ​http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral​


In a rush this morning , but just called in to catch the latest goss , it's gonna be sooooooooo cool , and Nicky i'll chip in for your train fare too hunni  Just get Saila to come too !!



Suzie said:


> so any suggestions on where we can go on sat night? free you must know some good places


The travel lodge is right in the centre of Notts , and Notts has to be one of the premier places in the UK to spend a night out , there are hundreds of bars and eateries to choose from 

Nicky don't worry about not having a drink , I'll prob be stimming on the 14th , but we can take the pictures and remind everyone of what happened the next day 

Shezza , as the others have said darlin , to get up everyday and look after those 2 precious babes is a great acheivement after what you have been through , you are doing so well , it's f*****n hard i know , but you will get there 

Tonight i am off for my first meeting with the acupuncturist - never done this before but hope it's gonna make the next cycle 'the one' 

Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Oi Frill where are you too missis   
Your gonna come too arn't you


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Free is the train station close to the travel lodge? 

Can I just check it's the Friday and Sat? Stay over friday night?

x x x


----------



## danlau

WOw !!! Can't leave for 5 mins    Come back and a meet is arranged ...how long have I been gone ..... a day or two   

Think its gonna be too hard for me to get to u all  .the AA route planner says this : 

Dagenham,London

To: Nottingham,Nottinghamshire  

Distance: 148.4 miles  

Time: 2 hr 52 min Arrgghhh how long !!!!

Please take lots of piccys xx 

xx Laura


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girlies!!

Whats this? Whats this? A meet?? Go on then I'll come!! 

Free ~ I am definately going to get back into acupuncture!! It is so worth it. Even if it regulates my cycles I'm ahead  

Nicky ~ You want to hold my hand  ...........    Ok then, but you better not have clammy hands   What station shall we meet at? I start IUI in Aug/Sept so if there is no drinking we shall be sober together  

Oh my god I am scared!! This is why I bottle out of the North Easties meet   What if no-one likes me


----------



## custard

Morning all!

OOOOh what fun!!!  I should warn you all in advance though, I am a total shandy light weight and fall over after 2 teaspoons of weak lager!   

Suzie - Please can I have the ticker on my profile?  thanks!  Are we staying Saturday night?  I'm writing it into my diary as we speak.  I am a definite yes.  Do you want me to send you a cheque for the room?  I'm happy to share if others want to, but my dh would say I should warn that I snore, so I'm equally happy to pay for a single room as it's not too expensive.  I'm going to go and check out trains.  I could drive but if I book now I'm sure a train will be cheap and that way I can sleep on the way home!!!

Places to go in Nottingham....  I went up for a hen do a couple of months back and we went to Jongleurs to see comedy and then stayed for the night club after.  Jongleurs wasn't super cheap though....  There are loads of pubs and bars and things in the centre.  And there's always the Irish for clubbing   It's a seriously cheesy nightclub.... Usually full of nurses and geeky science students like me in my day!!!  For food there's waggamamas, pizza express, loads of choice those are just the first in my head!!!  A bar like Via Fosse would be good as it's huge and central.  Oh, and for me one of the highlights of going to Nottingham is that they have a Bravissimo so I can stock up on large lovely underwear.  In fact, that could be a treat for dh/dps to persuade them to let us come!!  

Shezza -   I'm sure that nothing I say will really make a big difference sweetie.  But just to let you know that we're all here for you and ready to do anything we can.

Saila - Don't be a ninny!  We love you already!  We're sending Nicky round to get you as I type! 

Right, I've lost track of everything else I'm afraid as all I can see are weird spit roast pictures and the like!!!

Sending lots of love and hugs to anyone who needs them.  Jim and I are going to talk properly tomorrow once he has finished school.  So we decided not to be unhappy until then!

Lots of love and hugs,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OMG!!!  I just checked train times and prices....  It would take me 6 hours to get home on the Sunday!       I think I will drive instead.  Gonna go and see how long that will take.


----------



## custard

Driving is 3 hours.  Phew.  That sounds better....  Might have to avoid too much hangover though 
J
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Suzie can i have the ticker please   
Well i have  metioned it to Dh he just gave me a look but never mind the look will change with promises of things for him    
It only a couple of hours from here(Wrexham, North Wales), but may check out trains might be easier than trying to drive with a hangover it nearly killed me after Stratford   hard to drive whilst heaving    
Shezza massive hugs n       lol to all
right i had better get some struff done.
hugs
lol
Lou xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

OMG I have only been gone a few days and look whats happened  
I am meant to be working that Sat, but I will beg and pleed for someone to swap with me. Are we doing Sat night, if so I can leave straight from work at 1pm at worst case.
I'm saying this and I haven't even discussed with DH yet  

Fluffs ~ You coming too  We can drive up together

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

PS Finished HP Sun/Mon 12:30am


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Your sending Nicky round??  I look like 

_Saila scarpers upstairs to unearth a moldy mascara and a long suffering powder compact_

Has she got a camera on her??


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all

Not sure about the meet    DH not convinced he should let me loose  in a place I've never been before with a load of people I've never met before    Think he's just having a paranoid moment but will get him to reconsider.  Although tbh as I have the christening the week after I may be better off not coming knowing how disorganised I am about planning such events     (and house to spring clean etc etc)  Is there a FF wide meet planned anytime soon?  Would really love to meet you all    

Back later as time to do A's lunch  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Shezza thinking of you sweetheart

Free can you update my location as........... Barnsley

I will be travelling from there it will be changes for me also

Will see, i am a bit unsure tho as by then i will be either BFP and not moving anywhere lol or bfn and maybe wont feel like it

oh poop i just checked the trains for the wrong date lmao

what am i like

be back soon, just a thought tho if myself nicky and saila all came by train we could share a cab couldnt we to the travelodge that would cut down on costs too!

Em

ok for me its hour and half each way costing less than £9 each way not too bad!
what kind of time would others be getting there for


----------



## AmandaB1971

I've cleared it with the boss (so he thinks!  ) and I've got clearance!!   He'll stay here and look after the Critters!

Shelle - you've gotta come hun, we'll all email your boss en-mass and plead for leniency for your time off if it'll help? 

Right I gotta go and sort our washing out!  I've had such a poo-ey two days at work!!  Tonight will be nice though my Sis and BIL, neice and nephew are here for 3 days staying at my younger sis so we're off to visit them!  Jack my nephew (3) adores Dh so we're going for DH to get some ego-strokes off him!   Neice (2) is a little bossy-boots at the mo so no doubt we'll get reprimanded for something from her!!  

Catch ya later

Axxxxx

PS Suzie can I have the ticker in my profile pleeeeease hun  xxxxx


----------



## Frill

Hee hee hee!  A chitter chatters meet!  Yaayy    

I would love to come and I think I'm free too.  I'm in Berkshire, but Nottingham would be okay for me.  If the floods have receded by Sept, I could get the train rather than lifeboat!  

Jen - big, big hug.  I hope you and DH managed to enjoy the wedding.

MASSIVE HELLO to you all! Sorry, I've been trying to catch up on posts, but I got all excited about the meet!

I'd prefer not to bring DH but if others are bringing partners, I expect I can persuade him to come along.

Got letter from clinic this morning - are referral from NHS cons has been processed so things are now starting.  I'm not sure if I'm happy or not.  I'm pleased we're finally doing something, but nervous about everything it entails.  But, seeing as there are amazingly strong, determined chitter chatters here, I know I've got lots of support and inspiration to get us through.

Love to you all - sorry for lack of personals.  Promise to do better.  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

freespirit. said:


> Chitter Chatters meet
> Nottingham​Ladies only​
> 14th / 15th September
> 
> 
> Definates
> Freespirit - Nottingham
> Suzie - Tractor land
> Harts - Sheffield
> Dizzi - Shropshire
> Mandy - Lancashire
> Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
> Jen - Frome Somerset
> Frill - Berkshire
> Saila -
> Lou f -
> Nicky -
> 
> Maybe's
> Shellebelle -
> Em - Barnsley
> Fluffs - If you feel you can come tell your DH were not strangers !!! and you'll be quite safe - i pwomise
> 
> Absent friends
> Sue - Bank manager won't let her come , excused cause not in the UK ​http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral​


*We need to confirm which night were doing , I thought it was Saturday to Sunday , in which case the dates on the list are wrong  It would be 15th /16th  Is it Fri to Sat or Sat to Sun  I vote Sat to Sun ( i think )*

Right oh , don't have time to chatter much now , as got to get ready for the acupuncture lady , just called in for a meet update . Hope the list is looking ok - big apologies if i get owt wrong , i'm not a profecional list type person .

From the train station it is a very short taxi ride to the travel lodge , there are always taxi's at the train station too , though if anyone would like me to meet them there i would do 

Back later for more 
Sooooooooo looking forward to seeing my cyber buddies

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shezza

HEY 

I need cheering up so put me down for a maybe at the mo.

Nay can do his fatherly duty and have the kids!!!!!!!!!

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


P.S I am a 'bit' better today! Having major ups and downs though!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Shezza!!!  I hope you decide to be a definate hun, you need that big group  we can offer you!!   I think it'll do you the world of good to come with us and get away from all this even if it is just one night! 

I think Sat to Sun gets my vote it means I don't need any time off work.

Axxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

sat/sun get my vote too (if i come)
am hoping to all being well

just had earache cos i havent been resting up honestly its doing my head in
have cleared out my storage cupboard today doing a bit at a time and when dh finds me some boxes can start packing a few things as i may not come back down here after i go up to barnsley on 12th august 

Hope all the chitters are doing ok

Will do personals tomorrow
Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening All

I am excited about our Chitter Meet - do I need to book/send some pennies to anyone  
Sat/Sunday for me please.

Lou If you want to drive to me I will drive the rest  I dont do hangovers 

Shezza Make that a DEFINATE hun - we _need _ to  and give you   

Salia I  at your post


 ♀saỉla♀ said:


> Your sending Nicky round??  I look like
> 
> _Saila scarpers upstairs to unearth a moldy mascara and a long suffering powder compact_
> 
> Has she got a camera on her??


Jen  glad your going to make it too!

Emily  you have your BFP and we can celebrate it with you 

Amanda hope you have a good time, sounds like it will be fun -despite it being bittersweet 

Frill  -  yay another chatter!

Suzie is Drew back in the UK yet   I know you still need them

Ceri is Dh having Elysia 

Fluffs I apreciate what your saying - but please try 

Shelle  Now listen here you and I need a good natter this time
so get your  on that definate list!

Free thanks for the List  its perfect
I am so looking forward to seeing you again!

Harts  hunnie ! WOW we are mostly all comming to see you before you go stateside 

Nicky why the  pleaseeeeeeee come 

Sue   ^thankyou^ 
for being on Chitter Duty to save us from board invasion and page 2 
its a responsible job we put you are in charge 

Is that everyone 

*Moi !*
I am on childcare duty tommorow from 9.30 am for my 3 nephews aged 8 yrs, 7 yrs and 6 weeks will be taking a stopwatch - 7 or 8 mins on the bottom step for fighting, being rude or running off!
my other rules are have fun - dont hurt each other and LISTEN!

Harry potter sticker books for good behaviour along with smiley stickers 
(7yr old has adhd & aspergers and the 8yr old is a cheeky monkey!

Will let you know how it goes after my migrane tablets/Jack D and coke kick in tommorow evening  
Today has been a Sim day followed by walking the dogs round Elsemere lake ( oh and washing and cleaning too!
Exciting life I lead 


~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

freespirit. said:


> Chitter Chatters meet
> Nottingham​Ladies only​
> Sat 15th - Sun 16th September
> 
> 
> Definates
> Freespirit - Nottingham
> Suzie - Tractor land
> Harts - Sheffield
> Dizzi - Shropshire
> Mandy - Lancashire
> Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
> Jen - Frome Somerset
> Frill - Berkshire
> Saila -
> Lou f -
> Nicky -
> 
> Maybe's
> Shellebelle -
> Em - Barnsley
> Fluffs - If you feel you can come tell your DH were not strangers !!! and you'll be quite safe - i pwomise
> Shezza - Chesterfield
> 
> Absent friends
> Sue - Bank manager won't let her come , excused cause not in the UK ​http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral​


Hey Shezza  it would be sooooooooooo great if you could make it hunni - I won't be drinking so i could even come and collect you if needed , I think it would do you the world of good and we need to give you lots of huggles in person 

Dizzi , You are such a fabbie lady  I do appreciate you listening to my waffles  Hope you go on ok today on childcare duty 

Frill  ,    YAY missis , so glad your gonna come - Tell Chas Aunty Free is still sending big get well huggles  

Em , you reset up there missy if thats whats needed , we need you to be as fit and as healthy as possible for your tx cycle  

Shellebell , Can we put you on the definates list yet hunni ?

Well i saw my acupuncture lady last night , so was so nice and so knowledgable , I am so glad i found her . She knows the clinic i am with and most of the cons very well too . I had my first session , and felt very goodd about it 

Do you think we want to have a natter in the chatroom about our meet and booking for it ? What about Sunday 5pm 

Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Frill

Sat/Sun is good as Fridays travelling can be a right pain in the wotsit.

I haven't told DH yet, he's in NY so I'll tell him when he gets home and shows me all the presents he's bought!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Free ~ I think me and Nicky are defianates...check with her though but if she is in so am I!!  

Dizzi ~   I never wear makeup as my skin goes weird off it and breaks out, I only use it for nights out and they are few and far between!   Ooo you have tempted me into having a drink tonight since you are   I haven't an excuse either 

Shezza ~


----------



## Lou F ❁

Dizzi could do that if u want would be good to arrive together   
I told Dh again last night that i am deffo coming he just said
"oh right u go out and enjoy yourself whilst i am doing 7 x 10 hour shifts the the next 8 weeks" 
so said thanks i will   
diet starts now  
What is happening about the Moolah then is it a book n pay on departure or do we need to pay now 
Free can put me down from North Wales please the little   makes me feel i like an alien   close tho  
right lunch beckons
Dizzi hope today goes well with the boys  

   to all
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Dizzi I think the  is for our loactions as we are under the definates bit 

Free ~ For the List I'm in Co.Durham 

Saila ~ Is Darlington station inbetween us both?  I know we had to pass darlo to get to middlesbrough at the weekend.

Em ~ I don't mind meeting at the station to save Taxi costs, if we plan our train times we should be able to work it so we are there at kind of similar times  If your in yorkshire would it work out that the train will come from Darlington to yorshire then on towards Nottingham?  Just thinking if that is the case we may end up on the same train anyway 

Shezza ~ Ohh Hun it would be fabroony if you can come too, it would be great to meet you again and give you some well deserved Huggles  please please please please come sweetie 

Fluffs ~ At least DH is looking out for you, John wouldn't think about that sort of thing at all 

I'm actually excited about a meet, Haven't even told John yet but he is working away  I'll tell him at the weekend - Notice the way I said tell him, Not ask him 

Sat/Sun would be better for me too I wouldn't need to take time off work that way 

 to everyone not mentioned 

Day 41 here today and still no signs of AF, I even tested Sunday in the hope it would hurry her along but no that didn't work 

x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

I can't make it to Sunday's Chatroom session cos we're at a Christening so could someone PM me after with instructions! 

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie

wow you lots have been chitter chatting 

I have added the ticker to those who have asked for it   any probs let me know!

shezza  - tell nay the date now and tell him he is having the kids that weekend  

Def the sat night to the sunday 

I can be online for chat sunday but not until later on in eve? 

love to all
suzie xx

The premier lodge can be booked but doesnt have to be paid for until the day so I think we need list of who is sharing etc so we can arrange how many rooms we need to book between us all  If we stay at travel lodge it has to be booked and paid for at same time. I arent bothered which you want to stay at 

FABBY ! so many of us are going  

Fluffs does any of us live near you and could meet up with you before we go to reassure dh we arent all nutters 

I am in winchester this weekend , drew got back about an hour ago and K off out with placement worker so we have some catching up to do


----------



## Suzie

p.s I will be driving from norwich to nottingham if anyone lives on my way they are welcome to a lift 

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Free, Just had to read back to what this Sunday chatroom thing was everyone is talking about  I should be about Sunday but someone will have to PM me just before to remind me because I will forget  

I don't mind which we stay at Suzie  I just hope we have even numbers coming so no one is left on their own in a room  

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

i will be a definite!

no probs for willow and dh will prob be working that weekend 

Have checked out trains and i change at sheffield then straight to nottingham, roughly theres a train per hour so thats good

cant wait, suzie i have no room to put a ticker in unless it can go into the ticker wall thingymajig

I am around sunday evening as far as i know think i will be doing a bit of packing sunday all being well!

Sue sorry you wont be able to make it but hopefully this will be the first of many chitter chatter meets eh girls

Shezza hope your able to make it
how r u hun

Saila how r u and your precious furbaby

Dizzi hope the day with the boys has been ok

Suzie hope you and drew have caught up!

Nicky how r u hun

Free hows u sweetie hope your ok

amanda hope the toes are all better 

harts where r u hun!

frill why did i think you lived in edinburgh  

shelley hows u hun you been quiet!

Fluffs are u still credit whoreing
hope all is ok with A

Laura hope u and mads are ok

Jen hope ur ok

love to anyone i missed

not much to report here no one do anything i told a lie!

I went and got my new engagement ring today and ordered my wedding ring
Mum rang to say that we possibly have a house so  theres a bout 6 in the running and  wont be long til we move

and they are still doing my head in thinking i should be sitting doing nowt all day cos i shouldnt be getting stressed i tell ya am gonna be  before i get to  at this rate

oh well least i know they care but hacks me off when they say well we want this to work    

right thats me for now
Em


----------



## Shellebell

Well I am a deffinate. People at work think I am a loon wanting someone to swap/work my shift for me so far in advance   Even if they can't I can leave at 1 when I finish work and should be there in about 2 hours. Thats if I don't get lost  

I have met Fluffs, but didn't meet her DH last time, so I might have helped with his worry's. There again I might have made things worse   

I should be around Sun at some point, I might be popping out for a meal in the evening so you will have to let me know what time you were thinking of.

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Let me know where we're going and what I have to book!

I don't mind sharing but if we've got uneven numbers I don't mind being on my own either (at least I'll be safe from Elephants that way!  ) so don't worry! 

It's our review appt tomorrow so I'm feeling a little anxious ready for that as I have quite a list of "straight" questions which I need honest answers to!! DH is even more anxious cos he'd like me to turn up and be all meek!! ( Yeah right!! )

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie

for your appointment !  

xx

p,s I will have no brass elephants at this meet!


----------



## freespirit.

Woo hoo 
Oh my this meet is gonna be so fab isn't it 

Maybe we should just be deciding on the thread rather than trying to arrange something in the chat room 

Suzie , Premier lodge & Travel lodge  which is which  Isn't the link on the meet list the travel lodge on Maid marion way- the cheepie one ?

If anyone is coming with another chatter , or is particually close to another chatter , do you want to shout up to room share , then we can see who's left to pair up with ( just an idea ) and i can also get that on the list and we'll all know what's what for booking - i recon we need to have all the rooms in a row eh ?



freespirit. said:


> Chitter Chatters meet
> Nottingham​Ladies only​
> Sat 15th - Sun 16th September
> 
> 
> Definates
> Freespirit - Nottingham
> Suzie - Tractor land
> Harts - Sheffield
> Dizzi - Shropshire
> Mandy - Lancashire
> Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
> Jen - Frome Somerset
> Frill - Berkshire
> Lou f - North Wales
> Nicky - Co Durham
> Em - Barnsley
> Saila -
> Shellebelle -
> 
> Maybe's
> Fluffs -
> Shezza - Chesterfield
> You two ladies have just GOT to come to the meet
> 
> Absent friends
> Sue - Bank manager won't let her come , excused cause not in the UK
> Laura ​http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral​


Shezza , I agree with Suzie , just tell Nay he has the kids that weekend - it's enough notice after all.

Fluffs , Tell your DH to get on here so he can 'virtually' meet us all , and then he'll know what a great bunch we are and how safe you'll be etc etc ................. just give us lots of warning so we can be on best behaviour 

Love
Freespirit
x x x

PS 
Are you really sure you want to ask me the best places to go 
You are 
Then follow me .....................


----------



## danlau

guess my last post was missed   ... its all gone chatter crazy ... but I'm v sad cos I can't come to the meet   waaaaahhhhhhhhhhh ...the aa route thingy majig says it 3hrs away !! 

Please take ooodles of piccys and fink of me at home  

Gonna go and eat a crunchie blast ... nite nite xx   I'm ok really    waahhhhh x Laura


----------



## freespirit.

Laura , Come here and let me huggle you   
Its my fault - bloody list knew i wouldn't keep up  
Really sorry for missing a post , as you say theres sooo much   these days .
Where do you live hunni ? maybe someone could meet up with you to come along


----------



## Shezza

Hi

I have text Nay and basically told him I am going away for the weekend on that date so its tough!! 

I am coming, just hope I am in a happier place by then!!! 

I have been diagnosed with severe depression and PND today too, going to docs tomo for tablets and to arrange some councelling too! 

Love ya all 

Shezza

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

ditto as free says , is there anyone who could pick you up on route? 

Free i think the travel lodge and premier travel lodge as very similar in price  

Shezza -  on coming to the meet   and good on you for going to get a little help  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning!

I surrvived the day!
seriously It was a lovely day the boys were well behaved, earned their stickers which their mum then exchanged for 5p's!
they took some pictures with my camera, we played hide an seek - (its not easy to hide an adult!!! )
we also manged a trip to the park (with SIL) to feed the ducks
I got in at 6pm, and was in bed snoring by 7pm - Dh woke me as he'd cooked tea at 10pm  so I am here awake but sleepy.
Ive just exchanged my tesco clubcard vouchers for an Open Uni course 
*Digital photography: creating and sharing better images *which starts in October. <gulp>

A quick mention to a few chatters
*Shezza*  I am so glad youve seen the Gp and are getting help, 
we dont mind what state your in for the meet so long as you are there  

*Laura*  too are you sure we cant find a way to get you to nottingham 

*Free * 


freespirit. said:


> If anyone is coming with another chatter , or is particually close to another chatter , do you want to shout up to room share , then we can see who's left to pair up with ( just an idea ) and i can also get that on the list and we'll all know what's what for booking - i recon we need to have all the rooms in a row eh ?
> 
> Are you really sure you want to ask me the best places to go
> You are
> Then follow me .....................


 - 
I dont mind Sharing but I have to warn you 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90201.msg1257374#msg1257374

Well any takers  LouF  Amanda  Suzie 

*Shelle*   yey!

*Amanda*  for your reveiw  i dont know about anyone else but having appointments at the clinic fills me with emotion even if its good news!

*Suzie* I saw your other post hun, I started a reply but cancled it as I was talking tosh 
Just want to send a cyber  your way  

*Emily* how comes youve got new rings  are you going to get them blessed 
 for your cycle and house move 
*Nicky* 


> Day 41 here today and still no signs of AF, I even tested Sunday in the hope it would hurry her along but no that didn't work


 SNAP well I am day 35 and tested at cd30 
Well thats all folks back tommorow (1st of three night shifts for me)

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,
Dizzi  , I', glad you survived the childrens visit , even if you were a bit worn out , i think your positive reward scheme was an excellent one . I'm glad to hear you treated yourself to something nice nice with the Tesco vouchers - you must have had a lot to put them towards your course .

Shezza ,Sweetheart I am so proud of you for going to ask for help in dealing with life at the moment , it is a very hard thing to do  Remember how you are feeling is not something that you can help or snap out of , it is a medical condition for which you need help with , and i am so pleased you are now gonna get the help you need .

Mandy ,  for your review today . I always take a list of questions too , as other wise they tend to float away whilst i'm listening to whats being said  Remember hun , don't be meek or intimidates , you are the customer and they are the service provider 

Laura , Did the crunchie help you feel better ? Am i forgiven yet ? and more importantly have you found a way to get to Nottingham yet 

NickyI'm sorry to hear that the ol  is messing you around 

Well I've now finished the painting and papering in the bedroom , really looking forward to just lying there and looking at it when it's all back together . I have some major sorting out to do tonight , take the carpet up , and have to move my clothes and wardarobe out ready for the new carpet coming on Saturday ......... Mmm wierd , but i love the smell of a new carpet 

Hope you all have a good day ,
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Harts

Morning girls,

Haven't been able to post because laptop adapter keeps playing up so it keeps kicking me out   I have been reading the posts at work but we are not allowed to log on to any sites so I haven't been able to post back.  Fingers crossed, laptop doesn' t shut down in middle of this post.

Free- thanks for the list hun.  I don't mind sharing or being by myself.  Looking forward to seeing you again.

Suzie- how is your arm doing?  Have you decided to claim?  Looking forward to seeing you again too hun.
Shezza- glad that you have gotten help hun.  I really hope that things get brighter soon.  And best of all, you are coming to the meet so we can all give you proper hugs!  I will be on the train too.  Don't know if the Chesterfield one passes through Sheffield  

Em-- yay, you are coming too.  We could meet at the Sheffield train station.  Wow, not long til you start stims.  Are you excited?    

Dizzi- glad to hear you survived the day!  Sorry that af is messing you about    Only 7 and a half weeks to the meet  

Amanda- Good luck for the review appt hun.  Make sure you don't leave there with having unanswered questions.  See you soon!

Frill- Glad you can make the meet too!  How is your furbaby doing?

Saila- how is your little kitty?  Any more recent pics?  Don't worry, I don't think that any of us bite.  See you soon

Nicky- sorry af is messing you about too   I am so glad that you can come too hun

Oh no, am going to have to be quick.  Laptop has changed from mains power to battery and it isn't fully charged   Damn adapter is only 3 months old- the last one did the same thing at first and then died out completely.  And they are not too cheap.

I will try to post again soon and finish personals when this thing allows me too.  A big hello to anyone I missed.  I am so glad that there are going to be so many at this meet.  Sorry to those who can't make it.  Really wish you could

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danlau

Morning all x

Free ~ Nothing to forgive sweetie   and Yes the crunchie was v scrummy but think i'd better do a davina dvd today .... as for the meet ..I'm in Essex so a bit of a trott to Notts (hey that rhymes   ) Good luck shifting the wardrobes .... I love walking on new carpet, no shoes just squishing my toes into the softness.

Suzie ~ Hope u r feeling better today  

Dizzi ~ sounds like u had a great day ...I'm gonna keep that stickers for 5p's idea in mind for my nephew and for mads when she gets older and more mischievious  

Harts ~ Have u checked the connection port on the computer it might be that instead of the adapter ... sometimes the pin inside can become bent causing loss of contact with the adapter part .. ark at me sounding all techy .... I'm not though   

Amanda ~ Good luck for ur review appt today   Make sure u get all your questions sorted.

Em ~ Hope the house business doesn't stress u too much ...... remind everyone   that u need a stress free environment and if that can't happen then showering you with gifts s always a good stress remedy   

Shezza ~ Glad u r seeing the doc ..... this is a majorly faboo decision and know from now that things will only get better ... we are always here for u hun and glad to hear u r going to the meet xx

Thats all folks ................ well for now anyway   xx Laura


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!!

Just thought I would pop here and wish you all a Good Morning!!!!

Working in the loft today, hubby nearly finished the sanding, just have to tidy up, get all the junk (tools!) out of there and sweep up all the mountains of dust today, and tomorrow we start painting!!!!

Hope you are all well

Hugs

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning My Little Wonders 

I phoned the consultant yesterday  I need to ring back on Friday lunchtime to get an appointment for something to bring AF on and then I can start downregging for IUI  So I'll be either pg at the meet or totally peessshhhedd 

Harts ~ Here she is 









Shezza ~ I used to see a counsellor and it did me the world of good!

Free ~ I am a definate!!

EM ~ She is fine! Hope you liked the piccy!

Nicky1 ~ I don't know where you live, I think it should be though. Do you want me to give you a ring on Sunday night to discuss this?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Saila, isn't she the most gorgeous thing, what an adorable face!!!!!!  She makes my heart melt!  I am glad to hear that she is doing well.

Hope you get an appointment soon!!!

Hugs

Sue 

(Not happy - AF arrived today  )


----------



## Lou F ❁

A quick morning from me am off out in abit.
I am up for sharing i dont snore much   
Hope all are well.
hugs to all
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters!

Amanda sorry i missed you going for your appt honey
Hope it has gone well honey and you have a future plan

Shezza good for you for texting nay
sorry to read about the pnd but good to read you are getting some help there counselling is fab it really helped me and hope it helps you also

Dizzi hope your ok, woohoo on the open uni course
how are amber and lady

Suzie how r u honey hope your ok

Free ooh i love the feel and smell of new carpet

Harts hope your doing ok, yes we could meet at sheffield hun 
hope u get the laptop charger sorted i had a similar problem and it was like i think laura said the pin inside it connects to was lose and came out altogether

LouF hows u where u off to anywhere nice

sue sorry that af arrived honey 

Saila shes gorgeous i do like
not sure willow would i would love a cat always had one before my beautiful bouncer 
good news on you starting tx

Laura hows u hope mads is well
shame yu cant get to the meet 

Nicky sorry af is messing u around

shelley fluffs frill ceri and anyone else i missed 

as for me i went to the  this morning 
dh arranged the apt cos i was all set for work tomorrow and he thinks not 
i also had to take a letter to him about getting the zoladex injection on wednesday my gp is on hols typical so saw the other gp who i dont particularly rate but he was ok

hes agreed to do the injection which is good as saves a journey to clinic 
he took a look at my arm and hand, said i cant go back to work yet, as its not healed yet so off for another 10 days i go back the day i start stims when i go back i have to have health and safety assessment altho not sure its worth it is it as i will only beback for 3days and wont be going back after treatment due to moving, i have to get a splint for it anyhow

Havent had af now since 6th June  the drugs do work just takes a while oh yes 6 months lol
have been off all my pain meds for a month now faberoony still get some niggles here and there

Willow is coming on really well shes a similar size to bouncer now shes now 7 months 
this last week shes totally changed, walks off lead, comes back when you call her, gives paws no end and has stopped her chewing
Healthwise shes not too bad she still has bladder probs she has recurrent cystitis and has a monthly test to observe things and will be spayed in nov/dec

Shes onto her 3rd collar as she outgrew the other two

She has also helped my 8 yr old nephew overcome his fear of dogs he actually screamed blue murder for almost 80 miles cos he wanted to stay with willow lol

Update on the move, well it looks like we will be moving before EC possibly

i reallyam keen on the house from yesterday
its 2 beds, with huge lawn and small patio at back
laminate flooring downstairs and carpets upstairs

theres another one today, all refurbished laminate flooring d/s carpets upstairs
2 beds but not sure on garden, then theres 2 for tomorrow but one we know wont be suitable i have looked at it but the 2nd bedroom u would be hard pushed to fit a cot and chest of drawers in! the other one is a refurbished one also

my role in the move is supervisory! other than packing my ornamentals and cleaning out the cupboards its going to feel a bit weird
I will be up in yorkshire a few days before the move so i can sort out a new bed and arrange delivery of my new suite

its all go!

right thats me
Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Gosh what a lot of Chatter!!   We've just got back from the Clinic it's taken forever as the weather was so dire on the M6.  It was good news really in that we were with the Clinical Director for over an hour!! He was a lovely man we've never met him before but we talked in great detail about our previous tx's my anxieties about defecting to the NHS now etc... He confirmed that our first cycle was a chemical pregnancy which although it had been suggested before had never been confirmed, so he said that was very encouraging news and that although we've been unlucky this far, we've produced excellent quality embryos and so he thinks it's just a matter of keep trying.  I discussed with him the likelihood of the PCT caving in and letting me have my NHS tx at Care as we have an established relationship there and he said that he had known that with other PCT's and that he always matches the price of St Mary's to help secure it for the patient if it's what they really want, so he's left me to go and check it out tomorrow! 

Anyway I know I'm half-way through a post but gotta go will be back in 5, MIL just arrived unexpected 

Axxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I'm back!!! She only called briefly! (I think to subtly remind us it's her birthday tomorrow!)

Anyway, enough of me waffling on about my appointment 

Em - Good news on your move hun, what does that mean for your jobs and stuff?
Shezza - Good on you for being assertive with Nay and for seeing your GP you'll start to feel a bit better now you've taken some control I'm sure! 
Free - Well Done with keeping the list going hun, you're doing a great job!
Suzie - Hope you're feeling a bit better today, don't let the peevish in-law upset you hun! 
Laura - Sorry we missed your post hun 

 to everyone else, I need to go and get some tea now as I've had a v busy day with work and review etc... I promise to be a better Chitter from now on, I've given up modding peer support which will give me more time for Chitter Duties! 

Take care all

Amanda xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

amanda glad to hear you had a good meeting with the clinics director
i hope that your pct is as helpful as mine

thats what happened with me and i hope it can happen with you too

a little update on the move
house is sorted
removals sorted

there is 6 people doing the moving (and that aint me included and i wont be doing any moving!)

its all timing nicely, we go away next thursday come back sunday start stims monday and then i will go to mums on the friday 

right dinner is done be back later
Em


----------



## Suzie

quick post as had busy day 

Mandy - sounds like you had a positive appointment? 

looking forward to the meet 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ,
Just a quick post from me too - just finished taking the carpet up ect ect and now pooped 

Saila , That little kitty is just soooooooooooooo cute  Great news you can get some drugs to sort the ol  out

Em  ,  Fabbie news on the house and getting the gang round to help you move 

Mandy  ,  Great to hear you had a positive meeting hunni

Sue  , hope your painting goes well , what are you planning to do with the loft ?

I've booked in for a tattoo next week , i've been planning it for ages and today found the guy who i want to do it for me 

Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

ohhh Free what you having done? I have one on my back ( long story from drunken evening on girly holiday a couple of years ago  ) but i was thinking of having one more for my shhhhhh (30th) this year and dont know what to have!

xx


----------



## Suzie

p.s drew says mine could say **** off instead of heaven! as its in chinese


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Suzie, Get one in Nottingham and I'll get mine done there too  I want another one but don't know what or where yet, with my other two I knew what I wanted and where ages before I had them done so need to get thinking and looking 

Sorry Guys, Just a quick one, I keep getting side tracked tonight and still have lots to do 

BBL
Nicky x  x x


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Its ............................
  *FRIDAY*  














So pleased about that one as you can see 
The tattoo I am having will be a star stream on the inside of my forearm ( allways said I'd never have my forearms done , but i feel this is right ) I am having 10 stars , 1 golden , and the rest pink and blue , it will symbolise the baby each embie we have lost . I have been thinking about it all year - even discussed it with another FF , who kinda went along and took my idea  but hey i guess stars are popular things right now . I am using a studio in Derby . I think it would be tricky to just turn up in Notts and expect to get in for a tatt on a Saturday , you'd be best off booking http://kryton.clickandbuild.com/cnb/shop/dannys?op=merchant-contact-null . I know a few of you talked about piercings a while back , aside from Dannys , theres a great place ( Ice Nine http://www.greenbean.org.uk/images/icenine_back.jpg ) to get pierced in town - does great jewelry too , its the kind of place i could spend a fortune in  So anyone game 
Love ya all , 
Freespirit
x x x
Yeah and this post also contains unconfirmed link thingmijigs


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Are we really thinking of getting tattoos?  well I have always thought about getting a tribal on my foot..... and there is a piercing I want doing  

Estate Agents are coming on saturday morning to take piccies of our humble abode! I can't wait, then hopefully someone will buy off us quickly and we can look for our dream home.

I am having a night on the tiles on saturday before IUI starts again and majorly sorrowfull Saila re-enters my life   Phoning consultant at dinnertime 

Nicky ~ Are we still going together?? text me on **** REMOVED **** I will give you a ring over the weekend!

Free ~ Those tattoos sound lovely  

Suzie ~ I have 2 on my back both birds.... they sound strange but are ok, well I think they are  

Amanda ~ I hope you can stay on at the clinic you are at for NHS tx and it is really good news about your embryos being good quality future tx will be successfull!! PMA!!

Em ~ The house sounds lovely!! I can't wait to move house and have somewhere new to settle and a room I know will be the nursery!

Sue ~ I am sorry the witch arrived honey   If that made your heart melt you should of seen her last night when I was tickling her belly!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Saila, Fancy putting your number on the boards   PM me with it instead Hun 

Free, That tattoo sounds lovely  A lady at work has something that sounds similar to that, On the inside of her wrist, It's like a star burst, 1 large star with tiny ones coming off it like a shooting star kind of thing, It's really pretty 

Hi everyone else...










Yay and I have a day off  Should be doing housework though but couldn't help coming on for my FF fix inbetween 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwwwww Saila!!!!  Don't!!!!  I wish I had been there to see it!!!  

Well, I have just come back from my first Reiki session and I am quite impressed.  She said that I would feel sleepy afterwards but actually I feel invigorated!  Before I went I felt tired and lethargic, but now I am feeling energised and feel like a burden has been taken off me.  It is really weird, I feel different!

She did have a "look" at my fertility side, but she said that she couldn't find any problems and I am quite healthy but she picked up on the fact that I have very cold feet (in the past I have put that down to walking round the house without slippers!) and she said that is disrupting the energy flow between me and the earth.  She also found my bad back that I got from doing too much work in the loft yesterday, she did something to it and it actually feels a lot better.  She picked up a problem with my left knee even though I have had no complaints with it!  Overall it was a very interesting experience, I could feel the warmth, some places more than others and even if it doesn't do anything for my fertility, I would definitely go back for the relaxing benefits.

She gave me a malacite stone which she said would help.  I did ask her about another appointment, but she said to wait approximately 4 days and see how I feel, see if I get any benefits and then contact her.

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Sue ~ It was very sweet but she did hiss at me 3 times   That wasn't so cute  

Nicky ~ I will pm you now  

Phoned consultant no answer so I have left a voicemail and am hoping they call me back


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All!

Saila - Your little Kitten sounds like she's developing an attitude!  Bless her, I bet she scared herself when she hissed more than she did you! 

Free - How you hun?  

Shezza - Thinking of you hun  I hope you're ok

Dizzi - How are you?  You been working hard?

Well, DH picked his new motorbike up today a bright red Ducati 999, so I'll be making his bed up in the garage tonight so he can protect it!!     I rang PCT who were very helpful indeed, I've to email them by Monday morning outlining why i want to stay at Care and they'll take it to the Commissioning Meeting on Tuesday, but she was a really helpful and sympathetic lady! 

 to everyone I haven't mentioned.

Ttfn

Axxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning all

Just a quick post, I am working hard theres never enough hours in the day when I am on nights, tonight has been particually fraught, my back is killing me this is my break from 7pm, weve litrally not stopped.
and ive got to come back tonight!

Free your tatto sounds lovely hun,

Amanda glad your appointment went well -  now getting the rest of it sorted. 
so when do you get the orange bike 

Emily  are you buying a house or renting again 
you wear me out just reading your posts!

Salia the kittens really cute, good luck with the house hunting 

Sue your reiki session sounds good! I might book in for a session inbetween my HK appointments

Nicky did you get any housework done  or were you dancing between FF fix's 

Harts rotten PC connection, hope you get it sorted soon 

Shezza  &    

Ceri, suzie, Laura & Lou   

Sorry for the quick post I am brain dead right now,
my off duty is a bit poo from next week, as 
nights will be Tue Wed & Thur then Sat Sun Tue Wed Thur 

Thinking of you all counting down the days till the meet!

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Reporting for SD and good job i think cause we havent had a post on here all day , well not since Dizzi's unearthly hour post .

I bet that sunshine has had you all outside huh ?
Well my carpet came and i've worked on the house all day and it is now back in order , really pleased with the bedroom .

Dizzi , sweetheart , don't take too much on , please watch your back .

Mandy , have you and Dh been out riding ? How's he liking the Ducati ? Has he let you have a go on it yet 

Saila , Any news from your cons ? Did they got back to you ? Hope you have a fab night tonight hunni .

Sue , Glad you enjoyed the reiki , i've had it before and thought it was excellent . Is your back feeling any better ?

Nicky , Any sign of the ol witch ? If you see her will you send her to me ? 

Right best go check on our dinner - don't want the quorn to burn , salad , quorn and cous cous tonight and i'm sooooooooo ready for it .

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Evening Chitters

Free hope your quorn didnt burn!

Dizzi when do you get a break
try and take it easy

Suzie hope your doing ok

Nicky hows u

saila any news hugs to the kitten

Sue how r u doing

Amanda hows u hope you get the email sorted

love to anyone i missed

Dizzi we are renting initially until we get sorted and back on our feet
What we do after that we are not really sure it all depends how things develop with tx

We do plan to buy down there eventually, we needed to move anyway and even with me working here we would never be able to afford to buy here anyway at least where i am moving to i have support all around me no matter what happens with tx, willow gets the space she needs 

right off to cook pizza then wake dh up hes sleeping hard life eh!

em


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Free ~ No still no sign of AF  I have put out a wanted post on the North Easties, so if anyone finds her I'll send her to you too  

Sorry just a quick post everyone, I'm trying to set up DSS's laptop to the wireless, Have been trying all afternoon but cannot get it connected  Came away for a breather before I throw the laptop   Going to check some posts and then make a cuppa before having another go.

Be back later
Nicky x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All!

Free - Let me ride it?? No chance, I'm only allowed to walk past it if I put my hands on my head!!   We've been out all day today on our bikes with a friend of ours who we don't ride out with very often, we've had a brilliant day (apart from all the cars cos Saturdays are busier than sunday!  )

Nicky - I hate IT!! Laptops are great when they work, but they're poo when they don't 

Dizzi - Don't work too hard, I saw your off duty somewhere earlier, you need to be kind to yourself hun, that's a lot of work!

Right I'm off now, Ty's on with Extreme Makeover so sorry ladies but priorities!!   We're going to a Christening tomorrow so that'll be fun!  I've done my letter to PCT which I've copied into the bottom of this post, if you can be bothered readin it, I'll be glad to hear what you think but it is reeallly long so don't worry if you can't be ar$ed!! 

Take care all

Amanda xxxxx

Further to our telephone conversation on Friday, as I explained we have been on the NHS waiting list for ICSI since December 05 when we were told by St Mary's we would wait 12 months for treatment. In November 06 they informed us we would be waiting considerably longer therefore due to anxieties about our age we self-funded a treatment cycle with Care Manchester in December 06 unfortunately resulting in a bio-chemical pregnancy and 2 frozen embryos. In May 07 we underwent a Frozen Embryo Replacement -resulting in a Negative. St Mary's advised us in July that we were now at the top of the Waiting List and we have been invited to attend the Waiting List Meeting on 14th August with a view to starting treatment there shortly afterwards. However, we have some serious anxieties about this and really do not want to move clinics at this critical stage, we now have an established relationship with Care Manchester, particularly with our Consultant Mr Patel, for whom we have the highest regard and respect. They are familiar with our medical and emotional needs in relation to this highly stressful form of clinical treatment, it could be detrimental to the outcome and certainly to our emotional wellbeing to now be uprooted from a clinic we are very happy and familiar with to be processed through another, alien, clinic having our treatment managed by a Consultant we don't know. Unfortunately age is not on our side at 36years 6 months old we simply don't have the time to do anything other than the treatment that will result in the best possible outcomes for us.

We respectfully request the PCT consider funding our NHS cycle through Care Manchester rather than St Mary's, we understand Patient Choice hasn't yet formally extended to Assisted Conception and further understand the PCT in Blackpool has a great many serious financial priorities and need to be assured of the best possible value for money. To this end, we can tell you that Care Manchester have previously matched the price of treatment at St Mary's for PCT's where patients have felt strongly about wanting to continue treatment with the same clinic, the Clinical Director Mr Glen Atkinson eluded to us on Thursday that he would be prepared to do the same for us.

In conclusion, whilst there is no statutory obligation on the PCT to offer us Patient Choice on Fertility treatment, we feel there is a compelling argument for you to consider our request given the treatment at the alternative clinic will not increase costs and will allow us to receive the continuity in care we deserve in what is already a highly stressful set of circumstances. Furthermore, we believe that as Care have a success rate of triple that of St Mary's within our age range (7.6% at St Mary's against 23.6% at Care) Care offers us the best possible chance of a favourable outcome and represents the best value for money for the PCT.

We appreciate you taking the time to consider our request and would be grateful of an early response as obviously we are due to attend St Mary's within the next few weeks. Whilst we're sure we have included all the facts in this email, it isn't possible for us to record how much it would mean to us to be able to continue our treatment with the Consultant who has already supported and guided us through two other treatment cycles, the first of which was very stressful with the outcome being a Chemical Pregnancy.

Thank you


----------



## Wraakgodin

Great letter Amanda!!!  Can't think of anything I would change.  Well worded and articulate.

Sue


----------



## custard

Hiya!

Just popping on to say that I am still here.  Sorry not posted.  Life very busy trying to catch up with all the stuff that was on hold during tx.  Especially earning money!!!  I'm still definitely up for the meet in September - do I need to do anything?

I'll hopefully be back later and will post properly.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Jen , It's lovely to see you posting hunni  I hope you are being kind to yourself and not working too hard . Have you booked a review ? I don't think you need anything for the meet , just your good self and a sense of humor 

Mandy ,


MandyB1971 said:


> Free - Let me ride it?? No chance, I'm only allowed to walk past it if I put my hands on my head!!


    It's definatly love for him and the bike then  . 
I read your letter and let me say if i ever need an important letter putting together i'm coming to you ,you have done it excellently  Really hope you get the go ahead  Good luck in getting through the christening today hun 

Nicky  , Did you get the laptop sorted or did it go flying 

Em , hows the packing going hun ? Are you on target ? I bet little miss Wollow wonders what is happening huh ?

Shezza  , Thinking of you and sending  's and  for you . Is Nay ok about having Zak and Freya the weekend of the meet  I've got you down as a maybe , but i'd love to see you on the definates 

Fluffs , Have you worked your womanly charms on DH yet about coming to the meet ?

Saila & Shell , Where do you ladies live ? it would be nice to get you up to date on the list 

[quote author=freespirit. ]

 Chitter Chatters meet 
Nottingham​Ladies only​
 Sat 15th - Sun 16th September   


Definates 
Freespirit - Nottingham 
Suzie - Tractor land
Harts - Sheffield 
Dizzi - Shropshire 
Mandy - Lancashire
Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
Jen - Frome Somerset
Frill - Berkshire 
Lou f - North Wales 
Nicky - Co Durham
Em - Barnsley 
Saila - 
Shellebelle - 

Maybe's
Fluffs - 
Shezza - Chesterfield 
You two ladies have just GOT to come to the meet 

Absent friends  
Sue - Bank manager won't let her come , excused cause not in the UK 
Laura ​http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral​[/quote]

Well it looks like its gonna be another dry day , two dry days on a row ? eh do you think were gonna have a bit of summer 

Love y'all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

morning chitters

Just popping in before breakfast and i go and do some sorting

Free hows u hun hows the new carpet!
you up to owt today?

Jen take good care of your self honey

Shezza hope you are being kind to yourself
hugs to zak and freya and a big  to you

Dizzi how r u hun be kind to yourself

Amanda a fab letter  honey

Suze hope you have had a good weekend

Shelley hope your doing ok

Nicky hope af turns up for you soon

Saila hope all is ok with you

laura hope you mads are ok

sue how r u hun

 to anyone i missed

I was up early this mornng, willow wanted the loo at 6am but i did go back to bed and dh got up with willow

We are off to order new bed and matching wardrobe chest of drawers and bedside cabinet  it arrives for when we move in!

I am sorting out as theres some things that we arent taking so having a good clearout atm

Does anyone have any reccomendations for isp - broadband, we have had virgin but decided not to carry on with them so arranged bt and now cant decide on what bb provider to have two in the running is aol and orange any other suggestions

Em


----------



## Fluffs

Em, have a look at Eclipse.  Not sure what packages they do or if there is anything fancy but we have never had problems with them (obviously need a BT line too)

Hi all.  Busy day planned but will be back later   to all

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am Awake I survived 3 nights of hell! Dh wants me to change jobs 
Thanks everyone for your concerns, my off duty is a bit of a mare trouble is I agreed to swap and work the weekend of the 4th, for a good colleague and we picked out dates she could do in exchange before my off duty was done, but shes in a another team & neither of us foresaw them altering her off duty as it was already "out" !!! and the days we had earmarked dhe could do in return she was now working! so I have days off at the end of the duty and a lot squished toggether now - hope that makes sense, I actually only work 13 - 12.5 hour shifts a month - although due to the previous holiday co*k up I am working 14!
anyways, this morning I showered and got dressed and DH and I went to a boot market (loads of tat) but I got a robbie williams book and a framed hand drawn picture of Dumbo for £1.50 then we called at the sunday market (more tat) and got a couple of plants for the garden and some fruit & veg by 12 midday I was fighting to stay awake so got home and went to bed and I am just up now 

Amanda WOW  your letter is great - if they dont sit up and take notice of that then they are fools! where did you ride out to on your bikes 

Jen   so good to see you posting - has the weather improved enough for you to get in the garden 

Free my back was better last night, thankfully, unfortunatly its a hazard of the job 
despite moving and handling properly 
have you got out on your bike this weekend 

Emily you sound so happy and posative for your move - and it sounds like its going to be a good move all round for you   
as to Internet Ive been with tesco's ages without hassle, ive just switched (tommorow is change over day) to BT as I am going to cancle sky and go with their tv package too (check out bt.com)

Shezza  always in my thoughts hun, one day at a time - hows Freya doing - bet shes changing rapidly, is Zac a good big brother 

Nicky Is Dss wireless now or have you








heres an AF dance, not as good as Suzies but a start I hope 
     

Suzie hun hope your OK  I expect your spending some quality time with Drew   

Well I'm off to make coffee number 2 and sort my boards, catch you _all_ later - enjoy your sunday evenings 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

look what I just spotted



laurab said:


> Well I had a fun night out in Notts with the boys, we went to a pub called the trip in Notts and it has.. ready for it... A fertility chair!!!! Aparently you are destined to get up the duff soon after sitting on it!! You can guess where I was sitting slurping my booze!!  I'm suggesting a big PR night out at the Trip and we can all take turns?? All the blokes had just ahd babies (or so it seemed) so there was alot of dad talk going on, Tim was the oly one who doesn't have a sprog.
> There was only a couple of girls in the whole place and millions of blokes... so any single mates they would love it!!


Can we find it  on our meet up!!! pleaseeeeee


----------



## freespirit.

I never knew the Trip had a fertility chair 
You bet were gonna visit it - its a cracking pub , it's the oldest in Nottingham and is kinda carved out of a cave under the castle .
http://www.triptojerusalem.com/

Yeah it's another unconfirmed link thingymijig


----------



## custard

Yup, the Trip's nice.  Never knew they had a fertility chair though.... obviously didn't sit in it!!  Last time I went there was a funny old guy doing magic tricks!!!  Salutation Inn is only over the road as well.  Used to like that too.  Must admit to being an old fogey and liking pubs where you can sit and chat and actually hear each other!     I truly am an old bat!!!

Great letter Amanda!  I think they'd be mad not to agree.  If they don't I would take it to your MP as there is no reason in the world not to agree.

Take care all.   
Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

custard said:


> Must admit to being an old fogey and liking pubs where you can sit and chat and actually hear each other!
> I truly am an old bat!!!
> Jen
> xxxx


SNAP! unless I am out dancing the night away then I need music!!!

Free     I will look at your link next 

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Bet you liked the Salutation , and The Bell on the square to then Jen ? I like a propper pub where you can sit and natter too  
Did you ever venture to the Tap and Tumbler ?


----------



## freespirit.

Derrrrrrr   you mentioned to Sal too 
^note to self - take time to read posts properly^


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> The chair was big and wooden and not comfy... maybe we could invent a new one with more tech support... in-built dildo cam etc!?


----------



## custard

What about the Victoria in Beeston by the station for Sunday lunch before heading home?  Now that is the best pub EVER!!!  It's almost a reason for moving back up to Nottingham!!!

Don't know the tap and tumbler though...

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxx

P.S. Was anyone else up for ice skating??!  Or is it just me that never quite got over Torville and Dean??


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I was up for it - so was Nicky and Em I think 

~Dizzi~


----------



## custard

Excellent!!!  I should warn you that I love it but that doesn't mean I am anything other than really [email protected] at it!!!   

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

YAY , I'd be up for ice skating too ! We went a couple of years back on my birthday it was a right laff  I also know that on a Saturday afternoon it's the ice disco - loadsa fun  We found it amazing that we were all concentrating on staying in the upright position , but when they played Greese Lightning for some reason we all thought we could skate better than we could    oh how the music takes you 
For those interested ....... heres another unconfirmed link thingy  http://national-ice-centre.com//iceskating/iceskating.htm


----------



## custard

I'm up for that!!!
J
xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I'm up for skating!! Love it, not so good anymore and lost my confidence when I broke my ankle (warning no-one should hang onto me!!  ) but I'm up for it! And the lunch on the Sunday before we come home!! This is all starting to take shape isn't it?!  Any decisions on where we're staying yet?

Axxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> I was up for it - so was Nicky and Em I think
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Nicky was up for it i think

I said i would take the pics for the gallery!   

remember     i will have my 

I told dh yesterday about the meet he was quite put out that it was ladies only but i said he could go and have some tinnies with my cousin and have a boys night out! Hes happy with that 

i am a bit tired tonight
we have packed up the bedroom just need to dismantle the wardrobe in there, dh has sorted through the outside cupboard i cant work any further til dh brings the boxes, our neighbour above us works for tescos and hes going to bring us some boxes too so that should help dh is on earlys this week so he can help i tell you what this is the most packing hes done in 16 yrs of marriage!

Am having bad af pains atm so been laying on the sofa all night with my hot water bottle so hope its not af going to arrive 

Will catch up tomorrow
Em


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Yay, I was up for Ice skating, I haven't been since I was little but I love Ice skating! 
Saila was up for it too, We said we'd get some practice in at the one near her  

Saila did you get my text Hun?  Hope your not too hung over 

Em ~ I think the train will go from us to york then Nottingham so maybes if we sort something out we can arrange to get the same train? 

I like a but where you can sit and chat too,Maybes have a game of pool too?   Don't mind busy pubs/clubs etc but usually just stand and watch from the side  

x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ohh yeah Suzie ~ Is there any chance of having one of your fabby dabby dosey AF jigs?  Plleeeeeeeaase 
I think yours was the only one to work last time 
Day 45 and still nowt 

x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

_Hungover isn't the word to describe the shadow formally known as Saila_

Urgh never again and I mean it!!

Good news is  arrived today  I am praying I get an appointment this afternoon so I can start stimming tomorrow 

Free ~ I live in Middlesbrough 

Nicky ~ Yup I got your text and will ring you tonight!


----------



## Lou F ❁

God u lot dont half natter  
I cant wait for the meet up i keep talking about it to Dh  
I will try the ice skating BUT last time i did it i fell over and knocked myself out   it took dh about 10 mins to shuffle over to me as no staff came to my rescue   so am abit of a wuss since then but i will try my bestest  
As for sunday lunch out b4 we come home also great i lurve food  
Amanda fab letter , i know where to come when a letter is  needed  

Right i need to go      to all
lol
lou xx


----------



## Suzie

Nicky1 said:


> Ohh yeah Suzie ~ Is there any chance of having one of your fabby dabby dosey AF jigs?  Plleeeeeeeaase
> I think yours was the only one to work last time
> Day 45 and still nowt
> 
> x x x


there you go 

Sorry have been a bit awol! I went to southampton to see a friend this weekend  was nice to have a break 














































































re the meet  Lou F and I are going to share a room! as long as she doesnt bring the brass elephant 

we need to book rooms 

This is the link to the premier lodge  http://www.premiertravelinn.com/pti/hotelInformation.do?hotelId=24073

shall we arrange a day to all book our rooms so to make sure we get as many as we need? You only have to guarantee with a card and pay on the day .

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Suzie

p.s I am no way going to skate! I will sit and watch! fractured my wrist 4 times so prob not a good idea 

def maybe up for a new tattoo 

sunday lunch!! yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## AmandaB1971

Shall we book the hotel tonight?  I'm up for booking as soon as we can so we know we're going! 

Axxx


----------



## Suzie

yerrrrrr


----------



## Lou F ❁

I just been on the link and not sure they have rooms available or maybe i got the wrong hotel  it looks like they havn't got any twin rooms at that one !!! let me know if i am being thick !
lol
lou x

I did take a look at a site i use for hotels and found this one

http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/britannianottinghamhotel.html?aid=303948;label=charleroi;sid=48d9073c65cd7b7bcd29768fbd7c0b90;checkin=2007-09-15;checkout=2007-09-16

not sure if it any good tho !


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all  

Just popping in to say sorry for being a bad chatterer of late    Big hugs to you all, and will try to pop back for some personals later but must do A's tea first.  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tonight is fine for me too
~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

just off to cinema, Lou i am happy for you to book if you all decide to do it this evening 

will log back on when i get home

xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

is it a chat room meet up  have i missed it ??


----------



## freespirit.

Hey ladies ,
Before we all start booking let's make sure were at the right place !!! 

I thought we were going for the Travelodge on Maid marian way 
(New City House, Maid Marian Way
[email protected] NG1 6DD
Tel: 0871 984 6280 )

Just searched that and got .............

This room is available
FLEXIBLE RATE

Family Room (Non-smoking)
Ensuite room with double bed, sofa and pullout.
Sleeps 4 (maximum 3 adults).

£55.00 per night

We also have: 
Double Room(Non-smoking) - £55.00 
Double Room(Non-smoking) - £55.00 

Have I got it all mixed up  this is the place that i put at the bottom of our meet list ? ( It's also closer to the Trip and the Sal and Old Market Square  )

[quote author=freespirit. ]

 Chitter Chatters meet 
Nottingham​Ladies only​
 Sat 15th - Sun 16th September   


Definates 
Freespirit - Nottingham 
Suzie - Tractor land
Harts - Sheffield 
Dizzi - Shropshire 
Mandy - Lancashire
Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
Jen - Frome Somerset
Frill - Berkshire 
Lou f - North Wales 
Nicky - Co Durham
Em - Barnsley 
Saila - Middlesborough
Shellebelle - 

Maybe's

Shezza - Chesterfield 
You have just GOT to come to the meet hunni 

Absent friends  
Sue - Bank manager won't let her come , excused cause not in the UK 
Laura
Fluffs ​http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral​[/quote]


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am here! Free - not sure hun 

Ive not clicked any of the links


----------



## custard

That's fine with me Free, although it is a bit more than the rate Suzie originally quoted.  But it's no probs here.  Does anyone want to share with me?  And are we an even number for sharing?  Maybe we need to book tomorrow once the others have had a chance to catch up....  I'm off to bed now (early I know but I've been gardening all day and I'm shattered!) so I'll catch up with what y'all want to do first thing in the morning.  If someone does want to share with me, then I'm happy to book for us.

Love and hugs to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I don't mind which we stay at, Once we have decided can someone PM me, I should be around all evening tomorrow if everyone wants to book then? 

I'm guesing Saila and I will probably share (saila may have other ideas though    ) 

Jen we have 13 defo's so far on the list but I'm sure Shezza has said she is coming which should leave it even numbers?

Shezza/ fluffs are you both coming? 

Suzie ~ Thanks for the dance,  it does the trick 

Hello everyone else, I will pop back on after work tomorrow and see what has been decided for the hotel etc 

Nicky
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

I won't book til the others have had chance to comment... Let me know too tomorrow what we're doing please!   I don't mind where we stay, whether I share or not or anything else for that matter, I'm easily pleased, just glad to get away and see you all! 

Axxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Hi girls, don't think I will make the meet    As much as I would love to I know how disorganised I get sometimes and I have A's christening the following weekend and we are planning a big tent etc in the garden and loads of people to stay so I think I should have a garden tidying/house clearing/cleaning weekend.  The meet sounds like so much more fun but I have my sensible hat on (today!)    Promise I will do the next one.  Is there a FF wide meet anytime soon?

Sorry, will miss you all    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Just a quickie - I don't want to go upsetting the apple cart with the hotel - i'm not bothered either way where we will stay , so if ones cheaper than the other and the vote is to go there thats fine .
Not sure if this helps anyone , I can't remember what everyone said but the following have said they would like to share oor have confirmed they are sharing , please update it as you see fit .

Sharing list  
Nicky & Saila 
Suzie & Lou F
Jen & 
Dizzi & 
Mandy & 

TBH , I've got to sit and work out my tx dates yet as it is possible that i might have to be attending clinic Sun AM for stimms monitering , if this is the case i will proberbly not stay over , dont worry though , there is no way i am not going to be coming to the meet !!! I'll try and work the dates out later , i pwomise 
Right love y'all gotta dash for work
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shezza

Hiya 

Just a quickie as Nay's parents will be here in a mo to pick Zak up for the day! Yes I am coming  I don't mind who I share with either!! As for Ice skating........................................ I will be on the sidelines with Suzie I'm afraid as I DON'T DO Ice skating, sorry! However, I am up for a tattoo though  

Let me know if I need to book a room or owt, I'm not online as much as I used to be though so maybe a text is in order? 

Will catch up with you all later but for now  all round!

With love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

yay shezza  that good to hear you are joining us 

Free if you say the other one is closer to where we need to be then we should def go with the one you suggest  (travel lodge maid marion way  )  do we want to book this evening then?  

Lou will you be online this eve? so we can book

love to all
be back in a bit! things really stressy here 

xx


----------



## Shellebell

sorry, been offiline for a while

I think me and Dizzi are sharing a room (well just got a PM from her )
I ain't ice skating  

I will be back online later


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I am definately up for ice~skating







and of course I don't mind sharing Nicky! I will definately ring you today


----------



## custard

OK, sounds like we're getting sorted!  I think Travel Lodge on Maid Marion Way is a grand idea as it is really close to everything.  I'm happy to book at some point this evening, so I just need to know if anyone's prepared to put up with my snoring!   Seriously, I am quite happy to book for one if everyone else has already paired up.  So just shout if you're still roomie-less!

Love,
Jen
xxxx

P.S. Tatoos aren't obligatory are they??!


----------



## freespirit.

Chitter Chatters Meet 

Nottingham
Ladies only

Sat 15th - Sun 16th September  

Definates 
Freespirit - Nottingham 
Suzie - Tractor land
Harts - Sheffield 
Dizzi - Shropshire 
Mandy - Lancashire
Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
Jen - Frome Somerset
Frill - Berkshire 
Lou f - North Wales 
Nicky - Co Durham
Em - Barnsley 
Saila - Middlesborough
Shezza - Chesterfield 
Shellebelle -

Our Absent friends  
Sue 
Laura
Fluffs

Definatly staying at  
Travelodge Nottingham Central Hotel
New City House, Maid Marian Way
[email protected] NG1 6DD

Tel: 0871 984 6280

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral

Room Sharing 
Nicky & Saila 
Suzie & Lou F
Jen & 
Dizzi & Shellebelle
Mandy & 
Shezza & 
​


----------



## freespirit.

I'm so stuck on the room sharing thing , don't know what to say , don't want to say i'm staying if i'm full of follies and have to rush off early on Sunday , but if i don't have to go to clinic then i want to stay  
Off to do T , back later 
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

I am up for sharing a room dont mind who with

I am a quiet sleeper maybe cos i dont do much of it!

bbl

off to eat takeaway
Em


----------



## Frill

Hiya!

I haven't read the full thread so get the feeling that I'll be ice skating and getting my **** tattooed at the same time??!!!!    

I'm definitely up for the ice skating!

I don't know Nottingham AT ALL and so I'm not sure if I'm driving up or getting the train (probably drive as trains are a nightmare on a Sunday).  I'm happy to share or have a room to myself, whichever, but I'll probably be up early and get on the road on the Sunday.

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LOOKING FORWARD to meeting everyone.  Really excited!

My only problem in booking is that I haven't been paid yet so I have no money, so it might be easier if I just book a room on my own?  

I'll pop by tomorrow morning to see what's what and if you can confirm which address it is for the hotel and I'll print off a map.

I hope everyone is doing okay.  We've got our presentation evening at the Oxford Fertility Clinic tomorrow night - 25 couples hearing about IVF, so hopefully we'll know at the end of that if we really are going to go through with it all.

Love to you all
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

I've PM'd Shezza to see if she wants to share with me, so just waiting for her to come back on line and confirm then I'll book!

Good news today too, the triage group at our PCT have agreed to progress my request for tx to be continued at Care up to the Patient Choice Committee so they're ringing Care for confirmation of details!  this is gonna go our way! 

Catch ya later, going for T

Axxxx


----------



## Shezza

Ive PM'd Mandy back to say I am more than happy to share with her so book away hunny!!! 

BBS got bottles to wash, rinse & sterilise then others to make up!! 

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Cool... Has anyone else booked yet?  Let me know when you do and I'll book us in!

Axxxx


----------



## custard

I've not booked yet.... but am happy to.  

Free, do you want to share with me, then if you're not staying then I'll just pay for the room anyway and the others can thank their stars that they didn't have to hear my snoring.  If you aren't needed at the clinic then hopefully you'll be so happy to be able to stay that you won't notice!    As I said before though, I'm happy to share with anyone or noone.

Send me a pm and I'll book.

Right, off to bed now as had too much beer (very unlike me  ).

Lossa love,
Jen
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

evening 

I know if we have odd person that some of the rooms at the hotel can have 3 adults in  so no one need be all alone  unless they want to be!

Lou i will text you about room 

Shall we all say we wil book our rooms by friday or something? so we know they are booked? Im so not organised  

x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Sorry had wireless problems earlier and couldn't get on   

Saila, Do you want me to book our room tomorrow? I finish work at 2 pm so can book it then and secure it with my card  Will text you in the morning 

Night guys 

x x x


----------



## freespirit.

freespirit. said:


> Chitter Chatters Meet
> 
> Nottingham
> Ladies only
> 
> Sat 15th - Sun 16th September
> 
> Definates
> Freespirit - Nottingham
> Suzie  - Tractor land
> Harts - Sheffield
> Dizzi - Shropshire
> Mandy - Lancashire
> Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
> Jen - Frome Somerset
> Frill - Berkshire
> Lou f - North Wales
> Nicky - Co Durham
> Em - Barnsley
> Saila  - Middlesborough
> Shezza - Chesterfield
> Shellebelle -
> 
> Our Absent friends
> Sue
> Laura
> Fluffs
> 
> Definatly staying at
> Travelodge Nottingham Central Hotel
> New City House, Maid Marian Way
> [email protected] NG1 6DD
> 
> Tel: 0871 984 6280
> 
> http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral
> 
> Room Sharing
> Nicky & Saila
> Suzie & Lou F
> Jen & Freespirit
> Dizzi & Shellebelle
> Mandy & Shezza
> 
> 
> ​


Jen  Thanks darling that's a great offer and will stop me frettin about it .
I've linked us all up so we can see who's sharing with who , just Em ,Frill, Ceri and Harts to pair up now .


----------



## Frill

Morning

I'll definitely be able to book a room before Friday (good idea Suzie).  So, I'll book one at some point this week and then if Ceri, Em, or Harts - want to share, that'll be great.  And if you don't, then I won't cry and will still be friends just the same! 

xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Yet again a quick one from me !!!
Suzie we will def be booked by friday !! 
Am having a issues at home my sis has called me and she has kicked out my nephew 18 driving her mad so it seems i have a lodger till he goes to UNI end of Aug oh god what dh will say when he arrives home tonight !!!
right i better go GOD WHY DO I HAVE TO BE INVOLVED.
hugs
Lou xx


----------



## Frill

Oh dear Lou, are you all okay?


----------



## Lou F ❁

Thanks Free yeah we will be once he is here and away from his mad mother  i love having him around and will miss him when he goes to UNI but i hate getting too involved !! it always backfires on me !!!!


----------



## Shellebell

Awww Lou  I hope all goes well when you drop the bomshell with DH  

I have booked mine and Dizzi's room and breakfast  

seez ya later, break now over Xxx


----------



## Suzie

just to say we have an invader for the meet  Gayn is gonna bunk in with me and lou! 

On one condition she doesnt bring any brass elephants with her 

Lou is gonna book for us tomrrow 

x


----------



## Suzie

p.s gayn you have to start posting here again now !!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Shelle  

Welcome to the Chatters Gayn   

I am having internet explorer/outlook express issues so will do most of my posting later, while at work, DH just walked in and I have half hour before I need to get ready for work 

Catch you all in the small hours!

~Dizzi~


----------



## custard

Evening all!

Free - We are booked in hun!  No stopping us now!!!  Roll on the 15th!

Lou - Hope talking to dh went OK.  Famillies are hard work aren't they?

Amanda - That's great news that the PCT have agreed to process the request.  It was the only logical thing for them to do.  Well done you!

Frill - Hiya!  How are you doing?  Great that you're coming.  I too am really excited about meeting everyone.  Not sure about getting a tat on my   though!!


Hi to everyone else.  DH has made dinner, so I'd better not keep him waiting.

Love and hugs to all.
Jen
xxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

DH has just had a bombardment of me making plans without him   I reminded him of me going away for chitters weekend and I am also seeing my family in Chester this weekend (he doesn't like pub crawls etc so it's own fault staying at home on his own  ) We were hoping to go the Chester Races family fun day if the weather is OK, but I think it's cruddy and the course will already be too waterlogged to take the cars on anyway.

Just realised I haven't told you, I went to see Tony Stockwell in a Medium Demo on Mon night and I was one of the lucky ones to get a message. My Grandad came through, loads of validations, no real messages other than he apologised for leaving me while I was so young (I was the youngest grandchild at 13 yrs old) He even took the mick out of my Sis who was with me cause he brought up the Bay City Rollers    One thing that was weird thou, right at the end a child that was stillborn or dies not long after birth came through, a boy named Arron or similar. I couldn't validate it but a woman shot out from the room right behind me. It doesn't surprise me one little bit that my Grandad would bring through a child for someone else, he doted on ANY kids, bless him  




OMG the 3 of them back together    I will call the hotel and make sure all movable ornaments are bolted down    
It will be great to see you again Gayn  

BTW I live in Luton Bedfordshire


Love n Hugs Shelley Xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just checking have you guys booked the family rooms? Saila is going to book ours for us as I'm working 7.45am-6pm the rest of the week now 

Saila, If you book that tomorrow then we can have a chat about trains etc Sat 

Em ~ Shall we try and work out the trains? I have a feeling the one we get on will go through York so if you want we will meet you on the train 

Hello everyone else, Sorry it's just a quickie, I have been out for a meal tonight with my mum, dad, 2 brothers, SIL, Gran, DSS and a friend of my brother who is staying with him for a couple of weeks, He is deaf and had CP so is in a wheelchair but OMG he is such a funny man and even though he has a lot going on right now in his own life he still managed to keep us all giggling all night  

Night

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya chitters!

Its been all go today! (again!)



Frill said:


> Morning
> 
> I'll definitely be able to book a room before Friday (good idea Suzie). So, I'll book one at some point this week and then if Ceri, Em, or Harts - want to share, that'll be great. And if you don't, then I won't cry and will still be friends just the same!
> 
> xx


*Frill i will share with you hun 
are you/have going to make the booking *

a few personals......

Amanda fab news on the pct decision   

Gayn welcome back to the chitters oooh are we ready for gayn!

Saila hows u did you get an answer from clinic 
hows the little kitty coming along

Nicky, my train doesnt go thru york hun i go via sheffield straight to nottingham

Shezza how r u hun hope u r okish 
are you driving to the meet or catching the train?

Dizzi hope you are well
nightshift again hun
hope that lady and amber are well

Jen how r u doing hun

suzie hope yr ok

Fluffs hows u and A

Ceri hope you and E are well you have been quiet

Harts hope you and bump are well

Free hope you are well any dates for tx set 

Lou i have posted to you elsewhere but thinking of you hun

Nicky glad that you had a lovely evening hun

Sue hope your ok

Laura oh quiet one hope u and mads are ok

I think i have everyone there

If i missed you then sorry! lol

as for me
I am fine i think 
I think i overdid it today with the packing 
DH did say i should look on FF and do something useful not sure how to take that actually!
Headaches now seem to have cleared 
Had my last ever zoladex injection  now just wait til monday for first stims injection 
We have almost finished packing 
I have a coffee table of small ornaments to pack and crockery and cutlery toaster and kettle dismantle the wardrobe and the bathroom and thats it!

Telephone line is all up and running!
Cooker being delivered tomorrow 
I am taking my laptop over to my parents tomorrow so hoping to sort internet connection either tomorrow or sunday night so we are all up and running

We are away tomorrow afternoon as we are going to Edinburgh festival so will be back online monday til thursday next week,then we move on friday morning 8 days and counting well and 10 mins lol

Willow is grand doing really well
shes so comical now she gives a paw now everytime we tell her to sit the paw is given

Right i am being tol its nearly midnight and i am not allowed up later than midnight during my tx so best be off

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning all 

I am cream Crackered, looking forward to my bed!
my eyes are sore and watery my sinus's are bunged up and Ive bumped and bruised my self more times than I care to count!
tonight has been a scream at work, Ive had a bedpan made into a pink bonnet on my head my hair tied up with a pink pinny, ive been in the linen cage and tipexed on! and worn a pink blanket like a shawl!
Ive laughed till ive cried, Ive forgotton stuff dropped stuff and just been a bit manic - even the dr suggested I may have had to many e numbers! still its been fun 
I am in no fit state for personals, my fingers and brian are not communicating anymore -  the  is here soon!

Last night tonight then back Sat & Sunday catch you all properly soon
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Think weve just about cracked the sharing thing then ? Harts & Ceri are you 2 ladies gonna share 

 Gayn , As someone said , you gotta post now chuck so we can all get to know you - can't just go on rumers can we 

Em , You sound like you have the packing in order now , just go steady with it all !!

Dizzi , Are you sure E numbers is all youve had  Its sounds like you had one bizzare night shift !

Nicky , glad youve hada fun night out 

Jen  Nice one for getting the room booked hunni 

As for me I have a cracking headache which i've had from last night   is here and i feel very kakky , TBH I think i'm gonna go back to the GP for prozac again , from what DH has been saying to me I don't seem to be anything like the woman i used to be and i find it all very upsetting ........ I start DR on 21st August . Tonight i am going for my tattoo .



freespirit. said:


> Chitter Chatters Meet
> 
> Nottingham
> Ladies only
> 
> Sat 15th - Sun 16th September
> 
> Definates
> Freespirit - Nottingham
> Suzie  - Tractor land
> Harts - Sheffield
> Dizzi - Shropshire
> Mandy - Lancashire
> Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
> Jen - Frome Somerset
> Frill  - Berkshire
> Lou f - North Wales
> Nicky - Co Durham
> Em  - Barnsley
> Saila  - Middlesborough
> Shezza - Chesterfield
> Shellebelle - Luton Bedfordshire
> Gayn -
> 
> Our Absent friends
> Sue
> Laura
> Fluffs
> 
> Definatly staying at
> Travelodge Nottingham Central Hotel
> New City House, Maid Marian Way
> [email protected] NG1 6DD
> 
> Tel: 0871 984 6280
> 
> http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral
> 
> Room Sharing
> Nicky & Saila
> Suzie , Lou F & Gayn
> Jen & Freespirit
> Dizzi & Shellebelle
> Mandy & Shezza
> Frill & Em
> 
> 
> ​


Love you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Frill

I've just popped by to give Free a big     because you are feeling so poo.  There's not a lot I can say except that we're here for you and give you lots of cuddles and giggles if you need them.

Em - yayyy!  I'll book the room this week and PM you with my mobile number.  I hope you have a great time up in Edinburgh; I'd love to go to the festival one year.

How is everyone?

Dizzi - you make me laff!  E numbers indeed - are you sure it just wasn't a bit too much tippex?  

Salia - how are your kitties?

Lou - How did DH take the news about your nephew?  I hope it was all okay.

Nicky - hello my hon, how are you doing?

Jen - are you sure you don't want your   tattooed?  

Fluffs, Ceri, Shezza, - how are you guys doing?  How's all the little ones?

Harts - I hope you and bump are keeping well

Shellebelle - if I bombarded DH with plans, I'd have to go through it all again as he doesn't always pay attention or remember    That's great you got a message come through from your grandad.  You must have been very chuffed.

Amanda - hello missus, how are you?

Hello Gayn - welcome to Chitter Chatters.  Get posting!

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Things here are okay - we had our presentation evening at the Fertility Clinic last night.  I'm a bit worried about all the drugs (I suffer from nosebleeds but would rather have that than have extra injections) but we're going to go for it.  It's either IVF or just hoping and that's got us nowhere in the past four years, so we've got to try.  DH is great because he's good at talking to me if he has a problem and at least this time round we know that I become crazyfreakgirl on the hormone stuff whereas before, we thought I was just losing it.

Anyway, I must get on and do some work.

Have a good day everyone, I'll be back later hopefully.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just popping in to say 

I had a weird nights sleep last night

I keep having this dream and its quite unsettling and the fact that Willow is away atm is perhaps making it worse i think

Frill thanks for your IM
good news about the IVF evening
Will be keeping my  for you have you a timeframe in mind

Free sending you lots of big  
ooh fab news on the tatoo

Dizzi sounds like you had a fun night last night!
good to hear honey!
can i have some of what you are on please!

Easy day for me today 
Just got washing to hang out altho it looks like rain 
got case to pack for the weekend
everythings ready apart from those clothes dh washed that need drying and need jst to be popped in the case 

note to self not to forget the puregon pen!

Doing first jab at mums monday morning before coming home 

Right i prob wont post again today 
so have a good weekend chitters
love to all
Emxx

PS Frill i will be in touch monday


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!!!

Just a quickie!  My Reiki consultant phoned up in response to my e-mail trying to arrange another appointment and she can fit me in in a couple of hours time!  So I have to have a shower, wash my hair, get ready, have something to eat etc etc etc!  Busy busy!

Frill - Glad you had an interesting evening, I hope the treatments go well for you and it will all be worth the trouble!

Free - hope you feel better soon.

Dizzi - sending you a big hug, sounds like you need it!

Em - sounds like you are busy!  Hope everything goes well on Monday, and have a great time in Edinburgh!

Hope everyone else is ok.

I feel sad reading this thread, sad that I won't be with you all at the meet-up.   

Next Thursday going to England again, it has come round so fast!   

Love and hugs to everyone

Sue


----------



## Lou F ❁

Afternoon ladies
i am alive still from my session at the GYM ! OMG what on earth made ne join !!!
Hotel Lou doesnt open till Monday !!! DH was ok with my nephew staying he is even going to work with DH for the 2 weeks that he is here !!! He is at my mums till then !!
Havnt got round to booking hotel yet but will do it asap !!
hugs to all
Lou xx


----------



## Frill

That's great to hear Lou!  Your DH seems very chilled about it all. 

OMG I haven't been to the gym in over a month and have been eating ice cream/chocolate nearly every day at the moment!  Something's gotta give and it'll probably be me elasticated Primark trousers!


----------



## Suzie

Frill said:


> Something's gotta give and it'll probably be me elasticated Primark trousers!


 you do make me laugh!

Lou - glad dh is ok with it  thanks for sorting out the hotel 

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Just thought i'd let you know I'm going away in the Morning til Monday so I won't be around for SD this weekend! 

Have a nice weekend and I'll catch up with the plans on Monday! 

Take care

Amanda xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Just a quick one! Me and Nicky are booked in  

One night the 15th of September.... <--that is right isn't it


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls 

How exciting! Not long now 

I start downregging again on the 20th, 2 days before my birthday  Not much else going on my end. I have some ridiculously long false nails on which makes it horrifically difficult for me to type anything  I have been trying to wean the kitten unsuccessfully! Last kitten we weanedd was like a duck to water but this one is being so difficult







Looks like it will be a nice day today  let hope we don't get any nasty surprises









Mandy ~ Have a nice weekend away 

Lou ~ I'm glad your husband is chilled about your nephew! I've joined the gym but am never getting motivated to go 

Sue ~ How is the reiki going?? I am going back to acupuncture I think to prepare for the next cycle of IUI

Em ~ Have a good time at the weekend!!  Kitty is fine just starting to try and wean her without much success

Frill ~ Will it be synarel your having? I start that on the 20th but would prefer jabs instead 

Dizzi ~ Ben pan on your head?? 

Nicky ~ I booked a family room so we are all booked in  sorry about ringing you when you were in the middle of your meal 

Shelley ~ I'm going to York races in August  Very excited I just don't know what to wear 

Free ~ Are you feeling ok now?


----------



## Frill

Morning!

Another sunny day and it's *F R I D A Y ! ! !*
Just popping by to say hello and see what's going on.

Salia - I have no idea what I'm going to be on or when we're starting. We've got to have our initial consultation appt, hopefully soon. But then I lay awake last night wondering if I should wait until after the ChitterChatter shindig.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Grrrrrrr..... typed a long post and it came up with an error message and I lost it!    

Saila - Good luck with the acupuncture, I hope it helps you towards a BFP!!  And good luck with weaning that adorable kittie!  

The Reiki is going well.  I feel a lot better for it, I have more energy and feel a lot more focused.  Usually I feel sluggish, but after treatment I feel a weight has been lifted off me.  She also does a foot massage on me to focus on the target problems.  It is weird, during my first session I had a sudden strong image in my head of me standing in my local church in England holding a toddler.  During my second session yesterday I had an image of the same child but a few years older.  I hope it is a sign!    I have made another appointment for next Wednesday, I will keep going once a week just to keep it "topped up"!

Started the diet again today, put on a kilo and a half since I have been off it.  At least I had the courage to get on the scales again!

Not much happening today, hubby got a job interview so I will probably just potter around the house tidying up!

Sue


----------



## Suzie

sue - tell dh  for his interview!

ITS FRIDAY !  I am having my usual one pint this evening  Cant have too many as meeting K's new carers tomorrow 

love to all
be back later
x


----------



## Frill

Yaayy - Em's and my room is booked for 15 Sept!

Em - I know your away at the mo, but I'll PM you with details.

I've got a shed load of work to get through as I'm taking Monday off (I'm reaching the grand old age of 35 and want to go out for champers and cream cakes)!

Suzie - I hope it goes okay with K's carers.

Sue - good luck to DH for his interview

Free - I couldn't download your text today hon - I might not be set up for whizzy stuff on my mobile

To everyone else - have a great weekend.  I'll be back on FF on Tues or sommat.
         
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I phoned in Sick for last night, but have phoned in fit for Saturday  I feel full of cold, but last night I had a cracking headache, anyways, today has been one of those rare things! a good day!
Things are better with G - in fact ive teased her terribly and weve been looking at baby stuff in toys r us and Ive given her a baby book keepsake, but she found a job for me in the paper so I am writing my CV out tonight  its a HCA in a rural GP surgery the right hours 30-35 pay scale what I am on now with no nights and weekends!
Ive got to go for it   closing date is 24 aug

a few Personals 
Frill List updated     Good news hun  for you we will be 100% behind you.

Lou are we still traveling to the meet together  hows things at home hun ?

Em I hope youve had a great weekend 

Amanda missing you already! where have you gone for your long weekend ?

*Suzie*  for K's meeting and enjoy your pint  are you feeling any better 

Shezza  always in my thoughts hun 

Ceri where are you hun 

Laura hope the better weather means youve been able to go out a bit more.

Harts you still got tinternet trouble 

Sue your relexology sounds great  its the boost you need 

Nicky  hows things with you 

Salia   with the kitten weaning - are you keeping the kitten or selling her ?

Free  Sorry ive not replied to your text - your Tat looks FANDABIDOZIE 

Shelly I am sooo looking forward to the meet we can natter to our hearts content! see how many other things we double up on!

Mrs Chaos there are M&Ms if you post before 7pm tonight 

Jen Jen our garden Gem ! how are you hun  another chatter whoose far to quiet 

Thats all folks

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies ,
Dizzi , I'm glad you seem to be in a better place to manage your relations with G  Also hunni I really really hope you get the job you are applying for , your such a hard worker they would be daft not to snap you up straight away 

Frill  Aww mate thanks for your hugs and tx's  . I'm so glad you have reached a decision on what to do re your tx . You will be fine to start as soon as you and your cons feel you are ready , it won't get in the way of a Chitter Chatter meet up i promise you  and if you have 10 zillion questions about it all going round in your head then call me

Saila , I can nearly say SNAP with you  as i start DR on the 21st August

Olive , Enjoy your pint  Hope tomorrow goes ok with your meeting 

Sue , Reiki is so good isn't it , i'm thinking i might go for a couple of sessions too , I really hope your vision is a positive sign 

Mandy , Hope you have a nice weekend 

Huge huggles to everyone else 

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Frill

Chuffin' 'eck - I haven't been on SD duty for months!  

Just popping by as I've been doing some work so I can have Monday off guilt-free.   

Dizzi - thanks for updating my little thing at the front.  I have everything crossed for you for the job app - it sounds perfect for you!


Free - you didn't say how you were doing hon?  Are you going away for the weekend?  

Suzie - how was that one pint?  I'm off out for cocktails and dinner tonight so I plan to be tired and emotional tomorrow!  

Salia - how's kitty doing today?

Sue - the reiki sounds good.  I'm thinking of going back to the acupuncturist when we start our IVF as I found that very relaxing although, worrinyingly, my periods were far more painful.  

Big sunny hello to everyone - you must all be out enjoying the sunshine! 

I'm off now.  Sis and BIL are due soon and I'm still in my jim-jams!  It really does feel like another work day!    

Take care all.  Speak Tuesday - I'm hoping for more champers on my day off on Monday! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Allo! Sorry been AWOL for a while, been decorating so just managing to grab an hour here an there to have a peek on here! Hope youre all okay?
Will have a look at the updated list for the meet in a bit, nippin out in a mo. Will post more later i promise!  to all XXX


----------



## Suzie

reporting for SD 

quick post as packing for hol  

off to see new carers at 6, thanks for goodluck wishes 

sorry for lack of personals, will come by later to catch up 

xx


----------



## Shezza

Sorry yet another quickie from me   but i have a little bit of news.

I received a letter today, asking me to contact the council as a property has become available in an area I stated in my application. I am a bit stunned to be honest as it has been so quick but we shall see after I have contacted them. The area is a tad out of the way to what I wanted but it will get me out of this house and hopefully on the road to recovery and to start our lives a fresh. 

I was shaking when I was reading it as I know it is going to be one of the biggest steps I am going to make and it also means closure on my marriage and the one time family home   I told Nay and he said 'well just don't make any rash decisions'   my god I was so angry when he said that.

I have been for a little drive around the area this afternoon and could only see 2 properties that are empty, they are both 3 bedroom semi's (currently live in a 2 bedroomed terraced) so Freya will get her own room (when she goes out of mine   ) but we shall see huh? 

I will keep you all informed after I have spoken to them on monday morning.

Wish me luck guys!

 to each and every one of you and apologies that this is yet another 'ME' post (seem to do a lot of them recently) 

Love you all loads  

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
I thought i'd take the first SD shift today  I got all my jobs around the house done yesterday , and went riding on my harley  today the sun is going to be doing its work so i plan to get a magazine and  that big orange ball  - 

Shezza  ,  Wow that does seem quick work on you getting a house from the council , I think how you said you reacted is totally normal though hun , your bound to be shocked at it . It is going to be really tough moving on , but as you have allready done try and focus on the positive things about it , like the fact the little Fraya will be able to have her own room when the time is right . I think you have done really well going to have a look at the area  How are you feeling in yourself hun ? has your medication started to have any effect yet ? Oh and one last thing ..... This is Chitter land and were your buddies so NEVER appologise for a me post , ya hear me 

Suzie , How did the meeting go with K's new carers ? I hope they got your approval 

Ceri , Hows life with you chuck - aside from busy ? Where are you decorating ? and hows the little missy 

Frill , Hope you enjoyed your cocktails last night , where'd you go ? to a bar ? friends ? Which is your favorate ? I don't know a lot of them ( as i don't get to drink them that often ) but i do lurve em , I like to make sure i try a large variaty when we holiday in Greece  I deffo like magaritas when its hot , and love things with baileys and malibu in em ...... Shame theres not a little cocktail bar in the village here really  Don't work too hard now chuck and have a fabbie day tomorrow 

Em , Hope all's well with you , it's tomorrow you start stimming isn't it ? sending you lots of   

Have a great day ladies 
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## custard

Hi All!

I am around... just trying to spend a little less time on here while we're on a break from tx.  Hope that's OK, and doesn't disqualify me from Chittering. 

Free - Glad to hear that you're making the most of the    Thanks for the pm.  I tried to reply, but your inbox was full!!!   Must be too popular.

Shezza - Glad to hear that the council have moved quickly on your housing, but of course it is normal to feel like it is a big step.  AS you an the others have said though, hopefully it will bring you lots of benefits.  Take care.

Suzie - Hope the meeting with the carers went well.  And that you're getting excited about your hols.  Where are you off to?

Ceri - What are you decorating?  A cake?  A room?   Hope you're well.

Frill - Hope you have a brilliant day tomorrow. 

Dizzi - Yay!  The job sounds fab!  You go get 'em girl!     I have of course been making the most of the weather and therefore been outside in the garden!!!

Sue - Hope dh's interview went well.  How are things with you otherwise?

Right, Jim's now ready for breakfast, so I'd better get on.
Lots of love to one and all.
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

custard said:


> Hope that's OK, and doesn't disqualify me from Chittering.


You confused me there Jen! Chittering is the name of a place just north of Cambridge! That was my first thought! I thought that you were going there! Then the penny dropped!!!!! 

Hubby was up early and did some painting, now he is relaxing in the garden enjoying the sun. I am feeling guilty, so I am just about to start doing some work preparing the floor for the laminate tomorrow!!

Excellent news on the house Shezza!!! I hope it is a nice one in a nice neighbourhood and you and your children will be very happy there. (and don't you dare apologise!!!! We like hearing from you and how you are doing)

Ceri - good luck with the decorating!!!!

Frill - hope you had a great birthday! Have fun tomorrow - remember to have a few glasses for us!!!! 

Dizzi - hope you are feeling better!

To everyone else - sending lots of hugs and hope you are all enjoying lovely weather!

Sue


----------



## Suzie

afternoon  popping by for a little SD 

Shezza -  ditto what the others have said ! Never ever apologise for you posts! It is just good to have you posting   It is a massive step for you!  for monday 

Frill - happy birthday for monday ! Enjoy 

Jen - of course its ok to take time out from ff during tx break! we all need that sometime! 

Sue - how did dh job interview go ?

Em - is it this week you start stimming?

Free  - hope you are having a chill out in the sun 

Dizzi -   with the job application! I am applying for new job as need a change and if I dont do it now I never will! Seeing as drew starts his new job september and no more boarding duties for him

Saila -  hows kitty doing?

nicky - you made any desicions yet re tx?

Shelly - where be you?

lou you old trout! we need to sort out hotel 


meeting with new carers went better than I thought it would! They have dogs which K loves and a huge trampoline!  they are quite a bit older than we are but k seemed to get on ok! 
He is at respite while we are at my parents this week in France and then he is going for 2 night stay with them when we get home and then moved in by 24th! 
We are back on placement list on 13th!  but for younger ones!  I keep telling drew we are going get a new born and sleep deprivation! 


love to all
suzie x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Suzie said:


> Sue - how did dh job interview go ?


Oh - I forgot to say! It went really well (he thinks!), they are going to let him know on Tuesday!

Sue


----------



## Ceri.

Allo! Am back! Lissy asleep at the mo, so taking the chance to catch up! Thanks for asking about her, she's doing really well. Eating well, sleeping right through (one morning she didnt wake til 9.45am!  ) Cant believe where the times going though, she's not a little dot any more. she'll be 14 and have a major attitude before we know it! 
I've been decorating the lounge and dining room for the last week, stripped all the old paper off and put a load of new stuff up only on one wall in each room, then sanded, sugar soaped and painted the other walls in a matching colour. looks good and am really pleased with it. Managed to do most of it myself, the odd day when dh has been off he's looked after lissy while i got a bit more done. Speaking of which, she's just woken up! 
Had a pampering sesh week before last, it was great. mum n dad had bought me vouchers for my 30th in may. so had my eyelashes tinited eyebrows shaped and tinted and nails done. then had my hair re blonded. So feel a bit more normal! Chris said dont expect to be doing that every month! It'll cost a fortune! Oh shut it!  
Well will scroll back in a bit and see who's left to share with for the meet. so will pop back again later on!  take care all X


----------



## Suzie

ceri that pic is gorgeous 

x


----------



## Ceri.

Aw thanks sooze, will upload some more to my gallery later


----------



## Suzie

think we should have one of these posts everyday until the meet!























































































42  Days​


----------



## Shezza

Anyone around for a  in the chat room? I am free & easy today, Nay has taken the kids to Matlock for the day (with his parents though (lightweight!!!) ) so am having a chill out!! 

Any takers??

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

MORNING! well it is for me 

Suzie Fantastic news on K's placement - and drew not boarding anymore - what job are you thinking of doing instead  
I love our countdown 

Jen - Ceri has put Lissy to work for you already  (ceri's avatar piccy) your always welcome in chitterland - we all need time outs from FF especially after a treatment heartbreak 

Ceri  wish you lived nearer to come do my decorating - we are not doing much at the moment because we hope to completely re wire the house when we do our extension, so every room will need re- doing. Lissy is looking beautiful i must check out your gallery later.

Shezza  what can I say your doing well - the more in control you are the more Nay will be digging his feet and making crass coments - just put You and your childrens happiness first - a new house in a nice area with their own rooms fantastic     

Em hope the weekends gone well for you -  on the stimming stage   

Sue I'm better than thurs/fri yes thanks - just my little finger thats painfull now  another chitter with hidden DIY talents (puts me to shame)

Amanda I hope your having a lovely weekend where ever you are 

Free Hope youve enjoyed the  today after al your hard work yesterday
shall I do the Pm's tonight or have you done them 

Lou & Harts  Where are you 
Nicky  Slow down girl!
Salia & Shelley what are you up to this weekend to miss saddo duty 
GAYN are you going to join chitterland 

Back to work for me tonight - and tuesday and wednesday and thursday Ive not looked at my "off" duty beyond that I need to sort out my spare rooms to have my nephews stay over and then my mum! and will need a few days to do it in.
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shezza I can - not for long though - see you in there hun 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

evening 

last post before I finish final packing  as off early in the mornin 

will try and log on from my parents in the week but going to try and have a complete chill out as need a holiday after year I have had   

love to all my wonderful chitters 

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi chitters

Just to say  i am back 

but off out to 

i am such a plank i couldnt sleep last night worrying  about the first injection this morning

I was up at 6am read thru everything and mission accomplished what was all the fuss about!

be back later on
Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hope everything goes well, Em!

Sue


----------



## Shezza

Em!!! 

Have a nice break Suzie ~ you deserve it babes!

Love

Shez

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been awol. It has been absolutely manic with us!  We have now completed on our house but only had one week between exchange and completion.  We had a house clearance company come but they wouldn't take the big items because they already had enough so we ended up having to bin our settee and loads of other things.  Our buyers messed us about so much. We accepted a low offer because it was meant to be quick and after 14 weeks they tried to get us to reduce some more. I told them where to go and they decided not to press their luck any longer.
So I finished work on Thursday, moved on Friday and am here in Sheboygan (arrived yesterday!).  We are here for three weeks. DH's visa got sorted, thank God, so he is okay for the next year to come and go.

Sorry I don't have time for personals. I have been up for hours (it is 5.30 a.m. here) and am feeling a little tired now.

I will try to post again in the next few days.

As for the meet, I think it is just me and Ceri left.  If you don't mind sharing Ceri, I would be more than happy to.  But might need you to book and I will pay you at the meet cuz I am across the pond until the end of the month.

DOes anyone want anything from the states?  Let me know in the next couple of weeks if you do.

Oh yeah, one quick personal... noticed you were starting stims EM     Have everything crossed for you hunni.

lots of love,
harts xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Sorry, just a quicky as i am at work

I have been visiting family in Chester all weekend. Got VERY drunk on Sat (not as bad as my Mum tho  ) and spent all day yest relaxing at the park etc. Not a very good ending tho cause my 4yr old Great Nephew fell over and broke his collarbone. We ended up coming back a lot later than planned and now my cold/cough thing has come back to a head cold  

I will catch up with you all later if I am still awake/not hiding under the duvet


Xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

41  Days​


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hello All

I'm back!!!

This is a very quick post from me, we've been back about an hour, been to collect the dog and now we're doing the washing and need to go shopping!

We went to North East to Yarm for a Ruby Wedding Anniversary do, but we went by bike and did a big bike run on Saturday so we're shattered! 

Shezza - Glad you've had a house offer hun, I know it's scarey but moving on is the first step to moving up chick, so it's a good thing! 

Dizzi -  with the job application hun  you get shortlisted.

Right folks, I'll catch ya tomorrow... 

Axxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Afternoon
sorry for being AWOL Sat spent cleaning   Sunday spent hurling V V V V bad hangover    and today more cleaning and shopping my nephew moves in tonight   he is on his way now with my mother   
plus having lots of probs with my back n neck again the Dr today was worse than useless so have moved surgeries hope the new one is better as not sure how much longer i can cope with the pain     
Sorry for no personals i will try tomorrow, i can hear the car pulling up god help me    
huge hugs to all
lol
Lou xxx
p.s i will book hotel asap too, and yes Dizzi we will travel down together if it still OK with u.


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!

Just a quickie as dinner is ready.  Worked really hard today...  Morning gardening for one of my clients and then this afternoon Jim and I hired a breaker from the local Hire shop and we broke up a load of concrete in the front garden!!  Then we moved it and now we are ready to dig over the lot and level it before we lay a membrane and gravel and plant some exciting things!  Anyway, dh took a quick pic of me with the breaker and it is my new avatar - for your amusement!!

Lou - Get down to the new surgery and refuse to leave until they sort you out!  That's what I recommend...  If that doesn't work, we'll send a delegation up to sort them out!!   Hope it feels better soon.

Mandy - Lovely to see you back hun!

Shellebelle -  Hope your grand nephew is OK.  Sounds like you had a good weekend apart from that.

Harts - Hiya!!!  Lovely to hear from you.  So glad that the house finally went through.  Buyers can be really bad can't they?  We had to drop our price just before completion and it is a total stressy nightmare, so I'm v pleased for you that it all went through in the end.  If you're serious about bringing stuff back from the states, I must admit a real Reeces pieces thing!  But really only if you have a spare corner in a bag. 

Hi to everyone else.  Must dash as dh is yelling at me to come and eat!
Kisses and hugs all round.
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danlau

hiya ladies,

Sorry to have been awol ...DP and I had a few days away .. how lucky were we with the weather eh ??

Hope u r all doing well ...lookin forward to the meet by the sounds of it .... u lucky   ...next time I'll vote for down south ....say err ....... Dagenham ha ha ha ha ha xx when is the next big meet ??

Missed ya xx Laura


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies ,
Laura  , where did you go for your mini break ? Hope you feel nice and recharged now 

Jen , My you have been busy , but i bet you feel real satisfied when you can see your progress , just watch where you going with the breaker  what exciting things are you planning on planting ?

Lou , Sending you huge dollops of    hope you and DH get on ok with the new 'housemate'

Mandy , Youve had some great weather for biking hun , hope your recovery session is going ok now 

Suzie & Dizzi , I'm loving the countdown to the meet , you clever peeps 

Shellebelle , Aww your poor nephew  what a rotton end to the day for you . Hope your cold thing isn't developing more , my advice is get some orange juice down you and have a nice early night  Hope you feel better soon 

Harts , I bet the weather in Sheboygan is fab right now huh  It sounds like you are well ready for a bit of calmness after all the stresses with the house 


Harts said:


> DOes anyone want anything from the states? Let me know in the next couple of weeks if you do.


I don't think you ought to ask me that  as theres allways something for the Harleys were after 

Suzie , Try and relax and put your feet up a bit in this next week hunni , you deserve it 

Em , We spoke via tx earlier , but sending lots of follie growing vibes to ya hun 

Shezza, Keep popping in to see us when you can hun 

Moi ? i'm ok ish ..... Tattoo is now starting to flake nicely , really looking forward to seeing the true colours when its ready . Tomorrow i have a training day at work , which will be a little different from the 'same old' so that will be ok . Then tomorrow evening i have my second acupuncture session .

Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all

Just a quickie from a bad chatterer    Tried to read back but can't remember it all now so only a few personals for now...

Shezza  good on you for moving on  

Suzie, have a nice relaxing break  

Em,       for the DR and stimming  

Shell   for your appointment this week  

Dizzi, have fun with your nephews and mum coming to stay.  I have mine coming soon too so planning some nice kids days out  

Free, hope the tattoo heals quickly  

Jen, nice hardware    

Lou, hope the docs sort you out real soon 

Big huge huggles to everyone I missed.  Nothing personal but it's late and I'm tired and all  'd out    Back soon, I promise    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

I am cream crackered

promise to do personals tomorrow

Have to get up at 7am to do stims injection at 715 so will catch up after that

Willow had her first bath today
courtesy of dh    she was a good lil girl

love to all
Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Mornig Girls   

Not long now till I meet you all  but you have to meet me    

Nicky ~ We are all booked shall I ring you tonight?

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters 

Just popping by to do some personals

I have done a little wrapping of breakables this morning feel bit tired so going to have an hour in bed this afternoon!

Saila glad that the kitty is coming on well, any news on doing your iui 

Nicky hows you hope all is ok with dss do you still have his friend staying 

fluffs hope you are ok and A too did u get ur fish and chips yesterday 

Shell hows u  for your gynae appt at end of the week!

dizzi hows u hope that amber is doing well hows lady and dh

free what is your tattoo of sorry if u have said!

Amanda hope you had a good weekend away, i did think of u on sunday as traffic was awful around blackpool and loads of motorcyclists were whizzing past us!

jen how r u

Lou hows the shoulder

Gayn where r u hun are u still speechless!

harts hows it going hun hope that your trip across the pond goes ok

Suzie have a fab time away at your parents

laura hope you had a good weekend away hows mads

Frill hows u honey hope your doing ok did u have a good day yesterday  belated  wishes to you

Shezza.... hows u good news on the house  will be fab for freya to go into her own room hey hun thinking of you, is it in the same area  We wont be that far apart soon!

As for me, todays jab went better than yesterdays as in i didnt make it bleed lol, dh stayed in bed am quite ok with them now 

Dh has gone to work now, hes on 2-10 today tomorrow and thurs peace in the afternoon! Hes been to see his mum this morning and told her she can come stay anytime mmm i have other ideas 

Wilow had a bath last night lol bless her

Our new suite is hopefully going to be delivered next wednesday

Off for some water and to watch neighbours in bed!

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Em ~ I have posted some piccys on my site of the kitten she is sooo sweet  

Travelodge have deducted the money for the room.... strange I thought they didn't do it till you'd stayed there


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ,
I finished my training sesion at work early , so look where i am  I'm not adicted though , honest ....... er ok well just a ickle bit 

Saila , sorry can't help re the travel lodge and the payments being taken as Jen has booked our room , is it worth giving them a call ? Oh BTW I ain't scared of meeting you  .....  . How are you doing with your diet hun ? havent heard you mention it for a while ?



Heffalump said:


> free what is your tattoo of sorry if u have said!


I have said , but not a problem Em , I have got 10 stars on my right forearm , 1 larger yellow one for our angel we lost and 9 pink and blue ones for the embies we have lost .

Gayn  Where is Gayn  Who is Gayn  Gayn if you reading and your coming to the Chitters meet you got to start posting 

Frill , Are you in recovery after your birthday  Hey hun i just ordered a new pair of DM's oh my word theres some cracking ones about !

Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Saila  ~ Yeah you can ring me if you want, But will have to be before or after the FF quiz, I haven't been for months and hoping to make tonights one 

Em ~ DSS's friend?  DSS is still with us but don't know what you mean by his friend? Sorry 

Free ~ I fibbed about the girl at work with a tattoo that sounds similar to yours... Hers is a butterfly, Not a star at all   I looked today and realised 

Hi everyone, Hope your all OK, Have been busy again, Off for a hot bath now, Have back ache, It's been getting worse for a couple of weeks now but keep getting a pain in my bum too so not sure if it's a touch of sciatica (sp?)  

Still no AF for me - Day 54  ... Sorry Suzie, Your dance didn't work for me this time  

Nicky x x x


----------



## danlau

Cooooeeeee, evening all 

Free ~ What tat did you have ... how many have u got , any pics ?

Em ~ Glad willow enjoyed her time in the tub  did DH end up the wetter of the two though   ,,, Glad to hear u r getting the hang of the jabs ... in no time u'll be a pro x

Nicky ~ Hope u had a nice ralaxy bath and ur back feels better 

Salia,Shez,Dizzi, Ceri,Suzie,Fluffs,Jen and anyone else ive missed ...hope u r all ok ...whatcha been upto ....

Moi ... DP & I went to Blackpool for a long wkend ,,,, faboo time ...we go nearly every year.... it is so nice we can't resist going back   ...Mads latest thing is picking her nose or farting and laughing at herself ...hmmm think I'll have to blame DP for that ...not my doing  

Still uber jealous coz I can't make the meet ...think I'll be patrolling SD all alone    ... lucky sods     x Laura x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

39  Days​


----------



## Suzie

bonjour 

just a quick one to send nicky a dance! hope this one works          

the travel lodge now takes payment on booking, its only the premier lodges that dont now. 

em - hope the jabs are going ok?

love to all
off to sit in the sun 

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm sorry I didn't ring last night Nicky I am in a bit of a flap!!

Really upset at the mo..... waiting for prolactin results to come back from last weeks blood test and have got myself convinced that they are going to be high and I won't be able to do IUI and I'm just a bit down about it all at the moment


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning 

Just a quickie from me

Well last night i went to bed at 8pm i had a headache all day and its still here this morning, my hayfever is bad also driving me mad but cant take owt for it 

I got up to let dh in last night and let willow in the garden and upstairs cat was asleep on the sun lounger

Willow did her jobs   and i proceeded to get washing in turned around and willows looking at the cat and the cat is clawing her i shouted to willow and she came to me but the cat still wouldnt leave the garden

Shes fine this morning, but when i went to let her out this morning before my jab the cat was there again, so called dh to move it 

Anyway alls ok apart from the headaches thought i would leave them behind but ho hum injections are going well, i had to do the changeover in the pen mid injection this morning and all went well 2 stabs instead of one  

well thats me.....

Saila i am keeping everything crossed for you for your blood levels to be fine sweetie sending lots of        to you 

I will try and pop back later need to pop to bank this morning with dh

and need to finish packing the ornaments and maybe some crockery

Love to all
Em


----------



## Fluffs

Laura, I'll be on SD with you that weekend.  Shall we have our own party?    

Morning all, hope you're all well today.  Can't stop right now as little man is covered in porridge and strawberries and really needs a bath    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

Wotcha!

Thank you for my Birthday wishes! I had a bloomin' brilliant weekend - actually, my birthday lasts a month, but I think that's wearing a bit thin with DH. We went to Marwell for the afternoon and then had a great Thai din-dins in the evening. And cocktails on Sat were great - of course. I even managed to stay upright in my heels! 

Em   - glad to hear the jabs aren't going too bad - are the headaches related. Oh blimey, this'll be me soon, am I mad?! Sounds like you have so much on at the mo, what with the move and everything. Make sure you take care of yourself in all this 

Fluffs   - sounds your boy eats like I do!

Salia   - where are the pics of your kitten? I must post some new ones of Chas and Dave -they are getting bigger and now Chas has his first war wound and has a little chunk missing out of his ear.

Free   - New DMs!! What are they like? I'm very jealous - although I want to show you my pink platforms in September - they are not DMs but nearly as good. Made of real plastic and everything!

Dizzi   - I laugh everytime I see your countdown to our meet! How are you sweet?

Suzie   - How are you? Are things calming down?

Lou - do what Jen says and get yourself to the Dr!!  Has nephew arrived yet?

Nicky   - how are things going with you hon?    

Laura   - Glad to hear you had a nice time in Blackpool - and am loving the fact that M is picking up lots of 'fab' habits! 

Ceri   - where are you hon? Haven't heard from you in a while. 

Shelle, Harts, Shezza, Amanda, - how are you my lovelys?

Big hello to anyone I've missed.
I can't believe how excited I am about our meet! What time are we all getting up there or will it be just a case of clogging up the airwaves with texts and calls on the mobiles?


----------



## danlau

Fluffs ~ I'm thinking tons of alcohol and some nibbles   















 ;

Laura









Fluffs


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!!

Just checking in before I leave - have a great time while I am away!  "Talk" to you all in a week!!!!

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Ceri.

Allo, am here sorry been a bit quiet lately! Defo coming to the meet, harts hun, think its me an you thats left. will sort somat this week. pm me your no. been out for a meal wi dh my family and his family tonight as its chris's b'day, his twin bro's b'day and his mum n dads anniversary. so that was nice. lissy bit unsettled at first but soon settled. had a couple of lagers (1/2's) with meal, and a couple of vino's when home. so nice n relaxed......... but gotta say.........[fly] 
*CANT PIGGIN WAIT FOR THE MEET!!! * [/fly]


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning All  

Ceri glad your OK hun, I cant wait for the meet either

Laura WOW loved your Saddo post! must have took ages glad your OK too

Sue  Safe trip and Happy times in th eUK

Frill great to see you posting again - glad you had a great Birthday - Its suzies countdown I am just keeping it updated while she's away 

Fluffs did you get all the porridge & Strawberries out OF A's Ears/hair/nose 

Em - Mrs busy! I have updated pics of Lady & Amber in the gallery   and stimming vibes 

Salia  - I'm sure your blood work will be fine stay posative   

Suzie bonjour
its the three R's for you . . . .

REST  RECHARGE  RELAX​
Nicky the ole  is not here either - dont know whos got her  have another dance from me too,
     
Free you are so totaly Addicted to FF! we all are 

Jen I  your new avatar piccy! hope you have plenty of rest days too 

Amanda I'm glad you had a good weekend, Ive done my CV and Am just needing to complete my cover letter the sooner I am out of here the better 

Shelley hope your feeling bettter and not working to hard 

Shezza  sorry I was cut short in chat  i dont see my brothers online for ages then I see them all the time!

Harts WOW moved already! glad your OK. if your serious about bring stuff back DH & I would love a bottle of Jack D - Pm me if your able to.

Lou Lou where are you 
Have I missed anyone  I hope not

Moi ?
Still on nights and will be for a while yet, I have a long weekend off Friday morning I finish nights, and in the afternoon/evening I hope to go to the Shrewsbury flower show.
Saturday we are off to Twickenham to watch England v france rugby
Sunday day of rest (and hope to sort out spare rooms)
Monday FF day!
Tuesday back on nights 

Ive just looked at my off duty for the meet - and I am not happy they've got me working the 
thur & fri (days) then the mon & tues (days) its too much - I am going to speak to someone
I will pay back the holiday Ive had instead of working an extra shift each month  then I may even drop my hours DH & I worked it out last week,  this Job comes off . . . .

~Dizzi~
Reading even if I'm not posting


----------



## DizziSquirrel

38  Days​


----------



## freespirit.

Grrrrrrrrrr  Just done a post and the piggin pooter froze and i lost it all .

I'm off to the DR in a while to discuss prozac again , don't know wether this is the right thing to do or not , just feel so alone with my feelings , like i'm on my own little planet and its hard ........

Dizzi , sounds like you have a nice weekend planned , you deserve it hun  Really  for you getting this other job .

Ceri , Sounds like you family have had a lot to celebrate , glad you had fun and got a bit squishy nicely chilled out .

Laura , You are a nutter hunni  Love the SD list , especially the 'sad sods so far' OMG PMSL  I recon it's gonna be the best SD shift of the year 

Sue , Hope you have a nice week away .

Em , I hope the stimming is going ok chuck , sending follie growing vibes 

Saila , I hope you get your blood results back today , and that you get the news you want to hear   

Frill , Glad you had a great birthday !! DM's are 8 hole purple shimmer , so many nice ones to choose from though could have ordered a few pair , but i'm content with purple .

Oh well best crack on , back later 
Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Frill

Good luck at the doctor's today Free   Maybe just talking it over with him/her will help you get it a bit clearer in your head if you want to do it?  Your DMs sound lovely - I think I have a pair similar although not sure they're purple shimmer, more bronzey.  My little sis didn't wear them anymore so like an ageing indie chick I had 'em.  

Laura - loved the SD Meet list!  Made me laff!

Dizzi - sounds like work is a nightmare.  I have my fingers and toes crossed for the job application


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Sorry I am such a bad FF'er at the mo  Normal service will resume shortly  Still haven't got results and I am whipping myself up into a right state someone give me a slap 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107297.msg1509356#msg1509356 <--- heres a recent piccy of kitty!!!


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hiya
Sorry i havnt posted for a few days but with my nephew being here and my mum spending lots of time here     i dont seem to have time to even turn on the pc and when i do nephew hijacks it    but he has started work today so hopefully he will be toooooo tired to use it from now on    
I took my mum to ikea yesterday it was ok i managed to buy lots more gadgets for my kitchen which i love ikea for !!!
It seems everyone is having a baddish time so am sending huge hugs n      to everyone.
The hotel will defo be booked today i am so bad at getting stuff done.
I hope everyone has a lovley sunny day i am yet again taking my mum out  
Well this turned out to be a me post yet again am sorry  
huge hugs
Lou xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Dizzi, Nicky, have just finished with the   - which one of you wants her first?    Will send her in a generally northern direction and one of you can grab her    (I must say though 35 day cycle last month woohoo!  Almost a first for me  )

 to everyone, especially Free hope the docs goes ok hun  

Laura, yippee we-hey saddo party all the way!      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

bonjour 

quick post as have 30 people coming for boules comp and bbq  oh the excitement  
bring on the vino and hotdogs 

Free -  hope you got on ok at the dr  (think we might be on same planet at the mo  ) 

lou you sound busy! did you manage to do hotel? if not i can when i get back next week?

 to all
be back later
suzie xx


----------



## Fluffs

Ah, ze famoose boules    Hope you score for Team England Sooze        Hope the holiday is doing you the world of good  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

*Fluffs*, I am loving zee french accent you 'av!

*Suzie *  - sounds like you are having *les vacances fantastiques*!

*Free *  - thanks for your text and I'm glad I could be there for you to offload a bit. How are you feeling?  

Too much work and all I want to do is finish off my slab of 500g chocky and drink Pimm's. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## custard

Tired!

Just done an 8 1/2 hour session for a client.  Lots of pruning and stuff.  Looks fab now but I am dead!!!  Told dh there was no way I can cook tonight, so we're going to have a pizza instead.  I'm not sure I'll even manage knitting in front of the telly.  And that is how exhausted I am!

Sorry, no energy for more at the mo....

Bisous and hugs to all!
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## danlau

Excusemoi I ave arriveeeddd  

Suzie ~ Ah boules how smashing ! Will u be taking part in the game ??

Dizzi ~ Blinkin 'ell hunni ... how do u have the energy for all that work and find the time to put ur spesh touch to us lot on FF ??

Free ~ Yep sweetie I'm a complete fruit & nut bar    ....must ave had a knock on the head sometime in my life eh ? ..... Soz to hear u r feeling low at the minute   ..its not always easy to pick urself up and dust urself down like I'm sure some peeps expect of you ... good job for talking to the doc about things though ...let me know how things go ? Also always know ... I'm not just ur FF cyber buddy .... If i lived up ya street I'd give ya a huge huggle and we'd have a good ole chinwag, biyatch a bit , cry a bit and I could have a listen to ur probs ... if u ever wanna txt u down times (and/or good) just shout hun and u can have my mobily number  

Custard ~ Hope the pizza was scrummy ...well deserved I say, glad the business is filling ur days ...hope the weather stays fab for you .

Frill ~ Pimms and choccy ....one word > YUMMY !!

Sailia ~ Won't slap ya ....here's some huggles instead   

Fluffs ~ Get ready to PARRRRRTTTTTTAAAAAAAAYYYYY !!!     

Lou ~ I have a soft spot for Ikea too ... DP hates going through the marketplace bit cos thats when the trolly fills     Hope u had a nice day out with your ma xx

Helloooooo to everyone else who ive missed ... luv ya all ....howz thangs 

xx Laura


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

just a quick post to say  for a few days

Frill i have IM you

free sending u a big  sweetie hope the dr appt went ok

hugs to anyone that needs them

oh nicky i realised it was my error re dss friend the wrong nicky   

I blame the drugs!

Todays jab was weird it was like a magnet lol

Had lots of CM today was a bit freaky since not jabbing anything for d/r atm
Had a afternoon nap lol

Off for an evening one as bit of headache  

Then get up about 9ish to start taking apart the futon didnt think be fair to leave it to dh as hes not in til 1045pm

love to all

I will be txting one of the snowflakes on dec/jan cycle buds after my scan on saturday 

Em


----------



## freespirit.

Sorry no personals tonight , Just wanted to let you know my GP appointment was utter crap  and a total waste of time 

Thanks for all of you who have listened and sent love and cuddles to me today


----------



## AmandaB1971

Free 

At the risk of telling you sommat you already know, have you considered contacting your clinic counsellor hun?  Being alone with your feelings is not necessarily something which is going to be cured by Prozac and having someone to share those feelings with and work through them with might be more useful.  Tell me to shut up if this is poo and you've already done it or thought about it, but it was just a thought!   Men do handle things differently that's true, but that's because they are completely different to us in their emotional responses to trauma, that doesn't mean that your way is wrong we're just different to them!  That's why men think Counselling is their idea of a nightmare and women tend to find it more useful.

I hope you find a way through this hun 

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

37  Days​


----------



## custard

Free -


----------



## Shezza

Morning,

Just wanted to send  to Free   Hope you are ok hun!

Yet again its a me me me post, sorry  

I am having really bad second thoughts about this house I have been offered   I can't sleep properly because of it! It means closure on my marriage and at this moment in time I am not ready to do that (even if Nay has, which I am not convinced he has totally yet) It needs alot of work (thats not the reason for my thoughts) is way out of the area and further away from my friends and family too!! It has great potential to be a lovely home but something feels wrong! 

I just feel sick all the time thinking about it. I haven't looked inside yet though as the keys aren't back yet but I plan to look inside and see what vibes I get from it first before I make a complete decision. I am nowhere near 100% better with the PND & depression and feel that if I made this decision while not 100% then will it be the wrong/right one   does that make sense??

Sorry again for the me post  

 to you all  

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Shezza Hun

You have to think really carefully about this.  I am a great believer in going with your gut instincts and if something doesn't feel right not doing it, however, given all you've been through and the fact that moving to this house signifies closure on your marriage then I'm not sure that you can trust your "feelings" to guide you in the right direction.  If I were you I'd take someone you trust with you wen you go to view and see what they say too.  Hun, I know you're not "ready" to move on yet, but sometimes staying where you are in the home you shared together stops you from being "ready" and a fresh start somewhere new which is just yours and the kids will help you to get to that place.

Take care hun

Amanda xxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

free - hunny I am sorry to hear the gp was a complete waste of space! I would make an appointment to see another one!    (and i may have to slap you with wet fish if you start editing posts with the reason cause it brings the thread down!!! ) 

Shezza - that post made perfect sense !  if something doesnt feel right then 9 times out of 10 it isnt ! like you say have a look inside and see what feeling you get  to you all


lou - did you manage to book if not i can when i get home after the weekend 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Fluffs

Free    to the GP and 'do as your auntie Suzie says!' or I'll send her a supply of wet fish to use    

Shezza   Hun, go with your instincts.  Just ask yourself what's the worst that will happen if it turns out to be the wrong decision?  It's always good to have a back up plan as a security net but at the same time sometimes you have to put yourself out there and leap in to the unknown to be able to move on 

 to anyone else that is in need too 

Hope everyone finds the sun today  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Need we say any more Free!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Free hunnie   I can only echo what the others have said - GP's a strange people and male ones especially 
If hes given you the script - get it filled, take them and see how you feel, I also think it may be worth a second trip to see another dr prehaps and ask for coucilling I know it helped me last year.

Shezza  I understand what your saying completely hun, its a big descion and your making it under emotioanl stress, being a little further from friends and family is not always a bad thing - how will affect childcare etc  is it in an area youve requsted  go take a look and see how you feel afterwards imagine doing each room up as you would like it to be  
I really hope that one day soon you will be feeling so much happier and stronger, and all this horrible stuff will be behind you  

Sorry for the lack of personals, DH is on his way and Ive just got up, I need to go to the post office, then to matalan and then into town for the flower show which does not finish till late as it has an amazing firework finale
I also wont be logging on tommorow as were off to London for the rugby
- but will be around Sunday

Have nice weekends everyone   
~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell

Well I only had to wait 1 and a bit hours   
I am not ovulating at all (which didn't surprise me) and my FSH, LH and Prolactin levels are all OK, well I think he mumbled that. 
I'm now on 4 mths of Clomid and upped my Met to 2x500mg a day instead of 1.
Back in 4mths, I did ask about scans etc before on Met in case of Endo etc, but he didn't want to. He said we will have to chat about it next time.

Shezza ~ This is a HUGE decision hun, with all the added emotional stuff going on I am not supprised you are feeling a little unsure. I am so proud of you to be coping with this as well as you are   As Amanda said, I would talk someone with you that you trust who will be able to guide you without so much emotional attachment to it. I hope it all works out hun, you never know you might just fall in love with the place  

Free ~ Awww babe. I had similar issues with my old Dr. He seemed to think that a good holiday etc would cure me   When I changed Dr's they referred me for counselling.  Is there another Dr you could see ?  

Dizzi ~ I guess we will see you at some point when you catch up with yourself  

Em ~ I hope all goes well this weekend and just topping up the   

Suzie ~ The closest thing I have come to French in the past week was Pain Au Chocolate last weekend that my cousin got from CostCo   I hope the Boules wasn't too exciting for you  

 Frill, Fluffs, Laura, Sue, Jen, Lou, Saila, Ceri, Amanda, Harts, Nicky.... ermm have a I missed anyone  Soz if so


Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Shellebell said:


> OMG the 3 of them back together  I will call the hotel and make sure all movable ornaments are bolted down
> It will be great to see you again Gayn
> 
> Love n Hugs Shelley Xxx


I know I don't post on here guys...but just wanted to say God help Nottingham!!  The troublesome threesome (Suzie, Gayn, and LouF) will be together 

Hope you all come back with your sanity intact 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Suzie

just a quickie  

back in the uk and just home so catching up 

be back in a bit!

xx

came back to dh getting £75 parking ticket!! in post


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

Think all of you know me! and if you dont .................hello!

Nicky1 told me last night about your meet in Nottingham and i hope you dont mind if i come too? 

Hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Suzie

ohhh I dont know! who are you again?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Suzie said:


> ohhh I dont know! who are you again?


Me? i am a crazy gob sh*te!   ..........


----------



## Shezza

Hmmmmmmmmmm 

Mez, hmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Nope can't remember her?


----------



## Ceri.

Looking like the fruit loops day out int it!! 

 ​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

M J said:


> Me? i am a crazy gob sh*te!   ..........


 Ohh no who let her in!!! 

Is it OK with you guys if Mez comes along? She can share the room with Saila and I and has said she will drive which means it saves us getting the train 

Please say yes 

x x x


----------



## Suzie

ummm its ok with me 

back from hol and it all kicks off again with K ! his mum not turned up for contact and his sis has rang in a state as his mum has gone off with no phone money etc and not said anything to her, so have to make decision what time to call the emergency foster team for his sis 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## freespirit.

Reporting for sunday SD .
Ladies i am sorry about my post/editing my post the other day , just thought in retrospect that it was too full on  Can i be forgiven ?

Suzie , I hope you had a fabbie holiday . Also hope that you manage to sort things out for/with K , you really are proving to be an angel with him 

Nicky , I don't mind Mez coming along to the meet - i'll add her to the list . Any sign of the  yet hun ?

Em , I'm sure you will of started your stimms monitering , hows it going chuck ? Sending follie growing vibes to you 

Mez , As i said to Nicky , no probs with me hun 

Shellebelle , Sending you tons of  for the clomid working with the met

Dizzi , I hope youve had a nice weekend at the flower show and the rugby

Ceri , I'm not quite as crazeeee as the soldiers (?) in the little picture 

Fluffs , Please can i be forgiven and will you cancel the order of the wet fish for aunty suzie 

Shezza  , Wishing you strength to make the right decision for you and your babies 

Mandy , You always give good advice hun - Thankyou . Hope youve had a nice weekend

Laura , Hope your having a good holiday

Jen , Thanks for your kind words hunni 

Frill  , Hope youve had a good weekend , any news on when your clinic meeting will be ?

Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit.

[quote author=freespirit. ]
  Chitter Chatters Meet 

Nottingham
Ladies only

Sat 15th - Sun 16th September  

Definates 
Freespirit - Nottingham 
Suzie  - Tractor land
Harts - Sheffield 
Dizzi - Shropshire 
Mandy - Lancashire
Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
Jen - Frome Somerset
Frill  - Berkshire 
Lou f - North Wales 
Nicky - Co Durham
Em  - Barnsley 
Saila  - Middlesborough
Shezza - Chesterfield 
Shellebelle - Luton Bedfordshire 
Gayn - 
Mez  - 

Our Absent friends  
Sue 
Laura
Fluffs

Definatly staying at  
Travelodge Nottingham Central Hotel
New City House, Maid Marian Way
[email protected] NG1 6DD

Tel: 0871 984 6280

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral

Room Sharing 
Nicky , Saila & Mez
Suzie , Lou F & Gayn
Jen & Freespirit
Dizzi & Shellebelle
Mandy & Shezza
Frill & Em
Harts & Ceri


​[/quote]


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Sorry no personals, just saying hi  
I have done a load of housework today and need to finish the ironing. If not I will be going to work tomorrow in just my bra   


OMG not long til the meet


----------



## Suzie

its quiet on here  makes a change 

Just a quick one as trying to sort things out for K, looks like he is going home either this wed or next monday  out of my hands now, we have done all we can do i think

 and love to all
be back later when i get a mo 

xx


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all

Suzie  sorry to hear about K leaving so soon   but the break will probably do you good    How do you feel about it all? 

Shell, did you go to work 'topless' then?        

Free, I have put the wet fish order to Suzie's house on hold for now.  I will cancel it as long as you promise to be a good chitter chatterer and post lots when things get to you     

Big   and  to all.  Must go as have loads to do and want to make the most of the 30 mins I have now whilst A sleeps  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​






*

Ceri   Elysia  18/5/07

Dizzi hoping for a monitored cycle if AF settles again last IVF attempt 
with own eggs later this year  telephone consult on the 20th Aug 

Fluffs   Alexander 20/12/06

Freespirit Trying to get fit and healthy for TX 6 - IVF with immune drugs in August  

Emily  19/08 testing 02/09 

Amanda FET - BFN  review appointment July

Frill Starting first cycle of IVF Autumn 2007   

Nicky IVF April/May 07   Going again as soon as funds allow it 

Shellebelle On Met & Clomid now + Holistic Therapies  

Jen 2nd IVF July 07 1 blastocyst transferred and 1 frostie  

Shezza One Little miracle  called Stinky pants (Zac)   
And a suprise   Freya Leigh Born 10/06/07 

Suzie fostering a 12yr old Chap at present
Treatment begins again when she can get her  into gear 

LouF We are having a complete break 

Laura  Madeline  following ICSI

Sue  Have to lose 13kilos before the doctors will even TALK to us. 

Harts  Secret cycle ended with a  EDD-

Saila  IVF November/December ~ Doing the Cambridge Diet Until Then

Please let me know if you want it worded differently or if I have missed something  
which I will then update *
​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Time for a new home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108068.msg1523773#msg1523773


----------



## DizziSquirrel

35  Days​[quote author=freespirit. ]
  Chitter Chatters Meet 

Nottingham
Ladies only

Sat 15th - Sun 16th September  

Definates 
Freespirit - Nottingham 
Suzie  - Tractor land
Harts - Sheffield 
Dizzi - Shropshire 
Mandy - Lancashire
Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
Jen - Frome Somerset
Frill  - Berkshire 
Lou f - North Wales 
Nicky - Co Durham
Em  - Barnsley 
Saila  - Middlesborough
Shezza - Chesterfield 
Shellebelle - Luton Bedfordshire 
Gayn - 
Mez  - 

Our Absent friends  
Sue 
Laura
Fluffs

Definatly staying at  
Travelodge Nottingham Central Hotel
New City House, Maid Marian Way
[email protected] NG1 6DD

Tel: 0871 984 6280

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral

Room Sharing 
Nicky , Saila & Mez
Suzie , Lou F & Gayn
Jen & Freespirit
Dizzi & Shellebelle
Mandy & Shezza
Frill & Em
Harts & Ceri


​[/quote]


----------



## Shellebell

ME 1ST  (after Dizzi that is)


Errrrrmmmmm not sure what to say  

Does anyone have the  she has gone missing. I am getting spotting but nothing else  
In Dr's tomorrow with this cough/cold/sneezing thing as it has been on and off for nearly a mth now 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Suzie

She has just left me! shelly so may be coming your way


----------



## Frill

'ellooooooo

Where is everyone?

Just having a skive - in fact I've been doing that most of the day.  Have a horrid, horrid project on and just can't seem to focus.  Shouldn't hang around long, but just want to do a couple of personals:

Suzie - how are things hon?  Has K gone yet?

Shelle - I'll do one of me morris dancing routines to get   on her way to you!

Free - how are you doing hon? 

Shezza - I agree with the others, you've got to go with your gut instinct. As Dizzi said, take a look around and see how you feel and don't rush yourself into a decision.  

Big hello to everyone - I hope the week has started off well for you guys.  

xxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

K is going home on monday morning ! so not long left now 

get back to work


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Shellebell said:


> Does anyone have the  she has gone missing.


Tell me about it Hun I think she's gone on Holiday for the 6 weeks, Maybes she only works term time 

Suzie How you feeling about K going back home?

Have been to ruff and tumble today with Mez and her neices, Had fun playing in the play area and on the slides etc  (it's a big indoor play area  )
I have also put a deposit down today on a vivarium and 2 Geckos  I have finally managed to talk John round to letting me have some  Hopefully picking them up Sat AM if not before 

Hope everyone is OK 

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just a quick post to let you know i am back online

Just a quickie tonight as have early start tomorrow

Mum is on an early shift so travelling in with her she starts work at 7am and then dads dropping me off at clinic after for appt at 8am

Update on saturdays scan is



olwen said:


> Hi snowies,
> 
> Sorry, I had a text from Emily after her scan but havent had a free minute to post until now. She's still without internet connection after her move. Anyway, she has 4 maybe 5 follies, 1 x 12, 1 x 10, 2 x 8, and 1 x 7. She wasnt feeling too positive so lets all send her LOTS of snowie       She has another scan tomorrow. Follie-growing vibes coming your way Em.
> 
> Love and hugs, Olwen xxx


I look about 5 months pg just now and getting lot of ovary pain so heres hoping these follies have grown some

DH is worried as been in lot of pain with ovary today

Will update tomorrow now the faults sorted on the line finally

Em


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Thanks for the new home Dizzi , my poor old pooter was groaning under the weight of opening 40 pages !! Any news of the new job 

Em , sounds like the stimmings going well , feeling big and full is a good sign in my book , just remember water water water !! Again sending follie growing vibes    

Hey nicky , Sorry to hear the   is messing you around soo much   Saturday , expanding your family huh - have you thought of any neames for the Geckos ?

Frill , Whats the horrible project your working on ? Can you say ? Just try and whizz through it and then you can spend lots of time doing the good stuff .

Shellebelle , Sorry your feeling poorly   Good luck at the DR's today , let us know how you go on .

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## danlau

Morning ladies, 

Reading as always even though not posting at the moment ... Hope u r all ticketyboo and excited about the meet ....  wish I was going xx 

Love Laura x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Wonderful Chitters  

Not long now and it will be the meet 

I'd just like to say sorry about the little vanishing act I had pulled lately it was a combination of being highly stressed due to my bloods being tested and also I had some whopping false nails put on and couldn't do a thing


----------



## custard

Morning all!

Just a quick hello from me.  I'm still in London and it's raining.    Hope it stops before Friday.

Hugs and kisses to all.
Jen
xxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Well my mood is just like the weather   I am sat here in front of my PC just pretending to work. My stat's later will be horredous   Admin time is when we are on the phones but making yourself un-avail and not taking calls, I know mine is going to be SOOOO high today  

I will chat to you all later tonight, hopefully if I don't fall asleep in front of TV like I did last night

Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Hope that you are all doing ok

Will atempt a few personals.....

Nicky oooh fab news on the geckos i know you have been wishing for them for a long time now

Free not long until you start d/r hun   
how are you feeling sweetie

Dizzi  for you consult on monday

Laura hope you and mads are ok

Shellebell  with clomid hun 

Fluffs hows u and A

Ceri hope that you and E are ok love her new avatar pic and ticker pic

Harts hows u and bump

Frill how r u honey

Suzie how u diddling hun

Jen hope that london is ok is it business or pleasure

Saila no need for any sorrys hun we all need time away from time to time hun

Lou how u hun
Gayn hope your on the mend

Sue are you on vacation or did i dream that 

Amanda hope that your well
any news on a start date for your nhs tx

Shezza hows u and lil ones    all round

Hope i havent missed anyone

Me.....

well on sat i had a scan day 6 and was told only 4 follies and pending todays scan may abandon so as you can imagine i was gutted getting this far and then told that, i had been doing all the right things havent changed anything at all since saturday

I kept telling myself that they hadnt increased my meds it had to be a good thing and also the scan was a day early!
my mum and dh were trying to keep me positive but it was a hard weekend then yesterday i had awful pain on my left ovary (my only ovary) DH was panicking it was so hard for him to watch he doesnt think he could go thru it again!

Today i went for my scan was panicked but had a lovey nurse specialist scanning me i have a fair few and she wasnt suprised i was in pain with the huge follie i have i have 3 i think then 4 med - large 3 slightly smaller ones and lots of tinies

She asked if i had been showed the trigger jab i said no
then asked when ec would be was expecing monday when she said thursday i nearly fell off the chair

So never expected it to be so soon

I have to call between 2 and 3 to get a time to take the trigger

then i got hom and my bb modem had arrived so we are all up and running now

DH will be pleased!

bye for now
Em


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all

Can't stop, having pc probs today    but just wanted to say     good luck for EC on Thursday Em       

 to you all    Back once I get this ****** thing sorted out  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

OMG Em Great news hun      for Thursday


----------



## Suzie

for thursday Em 

fluffs hope you get pc sorted 

Shelly - hope your admin time isnt toooo high 

Nicky I love gecko's 

 to all
be back in a bit

suzie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just spoke to clinic

My trigger is 1115 tonight 

EC thursday at 1115am have to be there for 10am

Yikes feeling bit  now!

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Emily
​​
Back in a bit - need a pc break!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Where do I start!

Emily  Trigger tonight! where has the time gone!  for you hun, not long now till the 2ww and a BFP!

Suzie  You seem happier than you were pre holiday seems its done you the world of good to get away, any news on the work front 

Nicky Gecko's  well done in talking John round  you will need a naming thread for them 

Salia more kittens due soon  they all survive, have you named the last little one 

Amanda   Well done on your Radio/tv appearence more kudos to FF!

Jen how comes your in  

Fluffs  hope its not to serious and keeps you away to long 

Laura  glad your still reading, most of us will be on an FF detox while we are away 

Harts Hun - hows things stateside 

Shellebell & Frill  


Free emails sent  sorry about the 40 page loading 

Shezza   when are you going to see the house  

Lou  how are you feeling at the moment  are things better ?

Ceri  Are you and Lissy OK 

Moi ?

Well after a nice but busy weekend with the Flower show and the rugby
I am now back to work on nights, as of tonight, my application form has been sent for the new job, closing date is the 24th so I hope to hear something by the end of the month 
I was hoping to shift a few pounds pre meet up - but its not happened yet!
Ive just realised I dontthink Ive had an AMH (ovarian reserve) test done  
So I am going to ask about it on Monday, as it will be pointless having a "last attempt" with my eggs if Ive got none!
Dh will be home soon so I need to sort Tea and iron my uniform have a shower. . . . .

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell

Thanks for that list Dizzi  
Out of 7 half hours being at work I have been on Admin for half of it


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Em-- wow that has gone quick.     for you hun.  I really hope ec goes well on Thursday.

Shezza- hope you are okay hunny.  How are the two little uns doing?

Suzie- glad you had a nice break.  Hope work is okay.

Oh,  got to go.  Will try to come back later (pizza has just arrived  )

lots of love,

Hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All 

Can't stop cos I'm feeling very peeved tonight!  Been to our NHS Waiting List Appt which was just a big JOKE!  We were herded in like Sheep and the Consultant running the meeting told us it was a "luxury" to be treated at St Marys and we were very lucky!! She then told us that the unit was shutting for 8 weeks for a refurb so there'll be a further delay until January   Well, firstly a "luxury" have you ever heard anything like it, as if IVF could ever be considered a luxury! And Lucky!!!!!!  Yeah I'm sure we'd all agree we feel so lucky to be going through this misery, we feel almost like lottery winners!

Anyway, I'm gonna wait til I get back from Rome then I'm gonna chase the PCT up.  DH was still insisting that we'd be doing tx at St Marys cos it's free if PCT won't transfer our funding to Care but I think he's clear now that we will not be doing that!   

Anyway, sorry for the "me" rant.  Just wanted to send Em some huge       for Thursday.

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie

Amanda thats terrible  I think they forget sometimes that we would rather not have to be there! silly mares! hope PCT comes up with good news for you 

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies!!!!   

Em - good luck for Thursday!!!  I will have everything crossed for you!!!!

Amanda - that is terrible - I hope you get everything sorted out soon and PCT comes out ok.

Good luck with the job search Dizzi!!!

Well, back from England!!!  I had a nice time catching up with people that I haven't seen in years!  The first few days was not really holidayish because mum had a terrible pain in her knee and we had to take her to the docs who diagnosed arthritis and gave her some tablets, so for the first couple of days we were waiting on her hand and foot!!!!  I went to an arts and crafts exhibition where my mum had put in one of my cross stitches as part of the exhibition!  Then it was my ex-boss's surprise retirement party!  He was totally stunned when he saw all the ex members of staff that had turned out!  That was a day of gossip and good food!  But the downside was that we were the only married couple there without children, everyone that I used to work with, even the "lads" have now all got children and they were all running around at this party.  Just a twinge of sadness there.

And now I am back!  When I was in England I watched lots of diet programmes trying to get myself motivated for losing the weight again!  See how much of an effect it has!!!

Anyway - hope everyone is well!!!

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Thanks Ladies.... 

I'm  about it this morning cos now I've calmed down a bit I've remembered the amusing side of it!! As we were being literally herded up the 3 flights of stairs to the Lecture Theatre with the other 160 people DH started Baaah'ing like a sheep!  Then when we were in there and I was becoming more agitated and wriggling in my chair, DH kept prodding me and going NO, NO and then when they asked did anyone have any questions or comments, he said NO you haven't Mand!!   Poor bloke was  for the last hour that I was gonna cause a riot!!  

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie

Amanda! I can just imagine it!


----------



## AmandaB1971

It was like in a wedding when they go "does any person know of a reason" and everyone holds their breath, you saw Steve holding his breath when she said any questions?    

Anyway the PCT emailed me this morning to see how the meeting went and I told her that if they don't approve my funding request I'll have to progress it further as I am NOT being treated at St Mary's!!  

Axxx


----------



## Suzie

good for you! they need someone to stand up for themselves 

At our wedding my family all joked that they would surround my MIL so when they said does anyone know of any reason etc that they could stop her jumping up


----------



## AmandaB1971

Axxxx


----------



## Frill

at A!  Blimey, you've got to see the funny side of it, haven't you?

Em: 
         
         
for tomorrow hon.  Have lots of digits crossed for you!

Sorry I can't do personals at the mo - just wanted to send some   out as am still head-butting the wall over the project.  The client is really nice but there's so much information to write and make it sound interesting that I keep going round in circles.    Thankfully, I've got a big stash of hot chocky to get me through it.

Sue - glad you had a good time at your boss' retirement party and big  for the bits that were difficult

I hope everyone's doing okay


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Em good luck for tomorrow sweetie!!

Dizzi ~ She is called Oprah I am sending her registration papers off today and registering her as Semni (my prefix) Burning Ember

I am so sick of this house malarky! It's stressing me right out!!


----------



## Shezza

for tomo Em   will be thinking about you!!

No personals (yet again) from me   sorry. Got health visitor due in 10 minutes so grabbing the pc while I got the time then straight off to mum's when she has gone!

I have news..........................


Yesterday I got a phone call to say the keys were in and to go and get them and give them a decision   pretty much straight away. I made a few excuses and they have given me til today and as off an hour ago, I am now the tenant   Got to go in to sign the paper work tomo, I have phoned council/job centre etc for all the benefits and loans and help I can get (see what I get though) so that's it!!! Our new life starts now, going to decorate the place first as this house isn't even on the market yet so a bit of time spare there and is easier to decorate without all the furniture around aint it? 

Oh there's one snag................ there isn't a bath    it's a shower room thingy and they wont put one in for me to but I can put one in at my expense   but it's going to have to happen cos I can't bath two little one's in a shower can I?? 

Had a brief chat with Nay last night, he is still confused about what he wants but he did admit that he misses me? I am NOT getting my hopes up though, just going to concentrate on this new house and take life as it comes each day (what else can I do) 

So that leads me to the meet, it is posible that I won't be able to afford it, what with the decorating and everything but please bear with me for now as I am seriously going to try my best to come, I promise!!

That's all from me for now.

With love to each and every one of you   

 

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

shezza I am glad that you have decided to take the house  Let nay concern himself with himself at the mo and you concentrate on what you need to be   Dont worry about the meet you can bunk in with one of us as the rooms are family rooms that sleep 3 adults  so dont worry about the cost  and I think I can safely say that for comes from all of us 

xx


----------



## Shellebell

I second everything that Suzie said !!!  

amanda ~ Dig ya heals in girl   I hope the PCT get the seriousness of the situation  
Frill ~ I hope the words come out properly without too many bruises  

I had better go, work is going a little better today, but still feeling really run down. Early night tonight I hope and I have decided I am not getting out of bed at all on Sun (as I am working on Sat am)  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Just been making some mischief   I've emailed my MP and Dari Taylor!!  Caused a stir and now s*dding off to Rome for 5 days to leave em all to squabble among themselves! 

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Amanda & Suzie your posts woke me up with a giggle  
Amanda 5 days in  Hope you have a fandabidozi time - we will miss you 

Shezza I 100% agree with suzie any costs for the weekend will be picked up and shared by the rest of us, your comming!
As to the bath you may be able to get a grant  I agree not ideal with two little ones 

Sue 

Emily                                     

Salia  with the house  Opera is a cute name 

Shellebell  for work cant wait for our 

Frill  I hope your project is soon done so you can have some fun 

 to everyone else, Ive been up just under an hour now - need a second coffee!
I got moved wards last night, it was ok they dont half no there born tho! 2.5 hours break!
in a shorter shift than I do anyway  I am not moved tonight as they had no internet on there pc's so I could only come on here at my break 
Take care all
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

32  Days​


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
I hope your all ok , just wanted to do a few personals .......

Shezza , Wishing you tons of love and happiness in your new home , i know a strong lady like you will get it just how you want it in no time . We will definatly all club together and cover any costs you can't meet re coming to the meeting , I can even come and collect you to save on the petrol , so no excuses now 

Mandy , Thankyou for your posts , you make me laff  Hope you have a fabtastic holiday in Rome

Frill , Hope you get the rubbishy work stuff done soon

Harts  , Sending you lots of unstressy vibes - we don't need you getting stressed out hun !

and Emily  ............
*Tons and Tons of Luck for EC tomorrow *  
    
  
      
    
​
Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Am sorry for not posting just dont seem to have time atm  
Between nephew laptop knapping and my shoulder i'm not on it alot.
HUge hugs to everyone tho
Good luck for tomoz Em
I asked Weebs today about Nottingham havnt heard back yet tho will let u all know what she says  
right am off out to Weatherspoons for a burger n a pint cant be ars*d to cook tonight been sowing new sofa covers most of the day     Be back tomoz
lol
Lou xx


----------



## Suzie

lou i will book room in the morning 

x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Free - I'm glad I make you laugh hun, I don't think DH was laughing last night he was a very anxious bunny!   

I've just spent hours ironing ready for Roma! 

Em        for tomorrow!

Axxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Ok Suzie 

have a fab time Amanda might pick your brains when u get back it our wed ann is sept and want to go somewhere we not been b4 
enjoy
lol
lou x


----------



## Ceri.

Thought it was strange that 'no new replies' had come up for ages for the chitters, but having a blonde week i think. havent posted in our new home thats why!  i'm a div!

Anyway .....

Em } Masses of       for tomorrow sweet, will be thinking of you. Hope everything goes really well. x

Lou } would be great if weebs can come to the meet too. tell her we'll hunt her down and kick her  if she doesnt come!

Mandy } have a fabby time in rome hun, Have an extra spesh time for your aniversary x

Shez } you've got the kids sorted hun, theres no going back now! we'll all help in any way we can. you need a night out for fun with mates, and thats what you'll have ...







x

Shell } Hope youre feeling better soon hun, lie in'll more than help probably!

Huge     to everyone else
We're okay at this end, not much going on really, just been finishing off the decorating in the lounge and dining room. Chris has been off for a week and a half goes back to work on monday, so we got loads done between us. Lissys been a good girl, had her 2nd lot of jabs yesterday and was so brave bless her. only murmered for a second then all forgotten about. 
The 3 of us are going to b'ham on friday to pick my niece up (the one that lives in norwich, but her mum meets us half way) then we're all off to see my uncle and aunty who live in worcester as they havent met lissy or my niece yet. Stop there a couple of hours then head back up the M6 so is gonna be a long day (prob home about 9pm ish)

I promise i'll try to be a better chitter, i always seem to find work for myself though! (ie decorating!)  when i could sepnd more time on FF! 

Love to all, off to bed shortly X


----------



## AmandaB1971

We went for our Honeymoon Lou, I can thoroughly recommend it, it's a fab place!  Not been to this hotel before though so we'll see if that's as good as it looks! 

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi *Ceri* glad you DH & Lissy are ok

*Amanda* how many years is your anniversary for  when do you leave and more importantly when are you back !

*Lou * how many years is your Wed anniversary going to be then 

Quick me update, before leaving for work tonight Amber had another fit  shes OK but we need to monitor their frequency.
I am on my own ward tonight - and so far so good  my off duty has been sorted, and I have the bank holiday weekend off - so I think DH and I will have a weekend in the caravan 

Coffee finished - back to it  to all
~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just a quick post from me as i have to finish packing my bag before bed 

Amanda have a lovely time in Rome

Dizzi aaaw poor amber glad shes ok tho hun

big  to all

thanks for the  wishes

I have been asked to go with an overnight bag
basically due to the endo and adhesions it could become too painful in which case they may need to observe me and give me pain relief overnight, hoping that wont be the case but best be prepared

To get to some of the follies they are gonna need to press down on the abdomen sooo not looking forward to it 

DH has got me some books lined up to read and i told him i aint moving for 3 days well apart from the bathroom bedroom 

I told him i need flowers and choccie its compulsary lol

Dad is picking us up at 915 in morning and dropping us off, hes taking willow for a microchip tomorrow afternoon

right signing off for now

Em


----------



## Fluffs

Good luck Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Em!

Dizzi I go in the morning and I'm back on Wednesday.  It's our second wedding anniversary!

Axxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls!!

4 days till downregging  Really getting worried. Don't know what to do to optimize my chances............  

Em ~ I have everything crossed for you  

Dizzi ~ Is it your own caravan or do you rent? I've always loved caravaning but I always have to drag DH along   ps the kittens name is Oprah not Opera  

Ceri ~ Sounds like you have a long day Friday! I hope you have lots of fun  

Lou ~ Hope you enjoyed your burger and a pint  

Free ~ 

Shezza ~ Great news about the house sweetie!! It won't be long until you are nice and settled.


----------



## Lou F ❁

afternoon
this is a moan am sorry i dont poet often enough and when i do it a moany one  

Right my sis kicked out my nephew u know that anyway he is here it going OK aswell as it can with an 18 year old gobsh*te in the house   anyway he flatly refuses to talk about or to his mum this is my quandry i guess, things havnt been great with me n my sis since beg of May but we were getting there anyway she asked me to have him so i did i love him and will miss him when he leaves for London he will be living with my brother whom i dont speak to he a kn*bhead a nasty 1 at that  
Anyway my sis has just come back from London and been very offish on the phone to me so i called her just now and asked what the matter was, and she said" i feel left out u all are fussing around him after he called me a sl*g (wrong as she is deffo not that, 1 man in 18 years   ) and that is only recent. And u all know what he is doing etc, what am i supposed to do she asked i did it like usual   
I cant make him do something he doesnt want to do and i dont want to make him feel i am taking sides, as at the mo i certainly wouldnt take his mums side anyway, i feel very let down by her at the mo and feel that this is something she has to deal with herself. I just dont know what to do i dont like them not talking BUT it is not for me to sort out, she told me a few months ago she wanted everybody to butt out off her life and that is what i am doing and now she is reacting as though i am being distant, i just dont understand, my Dh has treid to talk to DN but he just says she has hurt him and he cant stand her   how can i tell her that it is killing her already but alot of this she has brought on herself something else she doesnt see.
Oh god i dont know not sure why i am writing this down i cant really talk about it to Dh as Dn is always here plus Dh just gets angry and tells me to tell her where to go she made her bed she should lie in it helpful NOT  
plus to make it worse my shoulder is so painful i cant sleep which makes everything a 100 times worse   god why is family life so crap mlost of the time.
Am sorry for that moan but just had to get it out and dont have too many folk to talk it through with (Mrs Chaos has larangitus sp) and cant speak she is usually my sounding block  

Dizzi 15 years this year   

Think i will go out for an hour and have a wander round the shops pick up something nice for dinner, Dh in Birmingham today so have to go n get Dn from work at 6   So it not just Lou's Hotel but also Lou's taxi
lol
lou


----------



## Suzie

ohhh lou  you can choose your friends but not your family hey!  to you. hope it sorts itself out soon. 

On good point I have booked room   and said 3 adults incase mrs old trout (love ya really Gayn  ) wants to join us 

just been at tesco so need to put food away so be back in a bit

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Salia    at my spelling error - thought it diddnt look quiet right . . . 

Suzie anythng nice in your Tesco shopping ?

Lou  hmm 2 things strike me, one your newphew is an adult now at 18 and its totaly his choice not to speak to his mum, you can ask him not to draw you into his row, ie say he's welcome at yours and you understand why he may be feeling as he does but she is your sister and as much as you dont get on prehaps you would rather not make things worse by taking sides, and second you need to say this to your sister too, by remaining neutral between them your sister can be kept informed that her son is OK otherwise he could fall of her radar completely!
My DH cut his mum out of his life for 16 years and diddnt attened her funeral, so strong was his feelings,
so I kinda know how piggy in the middle you are 
BRB 
Sorry G was on the phone,
Lou dont feel bad for putting it in writing, often it helps put it into perspective,  
I hope youve got something nice for Dinner, 
your shoulder sounds painful hun  are you taking your painkillers regulallly ? 
also have you tried adusting your seat / height while on the pc to reduce agrivating it 
I thought you had been married almost as long as me - 15 yrs is crystal  with each passing year the IF side of life hurts more too so dont beat yourself up to much hun  especially with whats going on with your sister and her son, cause I bet your thinking how differnt it would be if he was your son 

~Dizzi~

Back in a bit


----------



## freespirit.

Any news from Emily yet 

Lou , I'm sorry you are having such a tough time when you are trying to be so helpfull to everyone   Would there be any chance of setting a rule that if you are to continue to help out then your sis and her son must meet up and talk to each other once a month ? sorry if its not a good idea , but it's my best shot


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning
No news from *Emily* then 
Where are you Em how did it go 

Where is everyone 
Back in a bit not long got up 'cause working tonight

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am still here, Dizzi!  Just got no news to report!  Just working in the loft and studying!  

Hubby has been offered a new job, but there is a complication with the company that he works for, they want him to pay money back for the courses that he has done.  He only did those courses because they told him that it was a way of progressing within the company and he wanted to better himself - also his body is also suffering with all the manual work, he wants a desk job.  Half way through they changed their minds and told him that there was no chance of him getting the job he wanted, so he had the choice of continuing with his studies, or stopping and having to refund the money that the company paid to put him on the course!  Now a year after completing the course he spoke to the HR person at his work again and was told again that his only chance of doing the job that he wanted to do, that he trained for, was to get it outside the company.  They even put him in contact with a job agency to help him find that job.  Now he has successfully found his perfect job, they want all their money back for the courses - 4,000 euros!!!!  He is going to go in today and argue!!!  Grrrrrr!  What a bl**dy cheek!!!!  There is no way we can pay that, so if he can't argue his case successfully, he will have to turn down the new job.  

Sorry - needed a rant!!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Sue thats terrible,  he is sucessfull today - I about to commence a mammoth housework session!

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies ,
It is quiet on here , hope it means your all out having a life somewhere .....

Emily , I just want to send you love hugs and strength , I've been thinking about you all day , and have read your news on posts elsewhere  I am praying so much that you get good news tomorrow    

Sue , I'm sorry to hear of your DH 's work problems , has he looked at the original contract he signed to see if its in writing that he has to pay back training fee's after a period of time ? Really hope his meeting went well today 

Dizzi , I hope you get a reasonable shift tonight hunni  Did you get my PM ? Is that ok ?

Lou , Hows things with you hun ? was any of the advice any good - i hope so 

Saila , Not long to start DR now hun  How are you feeling about it today ?

Suzie , Have you gone out for your pint ?

Love you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies!

Hubby just back from work and he has "negotiated" down to 600 euros - but will try to get the whole lot wiped out on Monday!  One step at a time!    I am very relieved - the thought of 4000 euros was frightening!  It is still 600 euros that we don't have, but we will have to see what happens next week!  Thanks for your kind wishes  

How did the housework go, Dizzi??  do you want to do mine after you have finished??  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

30  Days[/center​


----------



## Martha Moo

Good Morning Chitters

Free thanks for your txt and message
Dizzi thanks for your message also

Well update for those who dont know and news from this morning

We went to EC on thursday it was agony due to the adhesions and endo the dr said i did incredibly well with it considering the state of my insides it brought tears to my eyes i can tell u

we had 7 follies but 2 were overripe so that left 5
from the 5 follies we got 4 eggs
Yesterday i got the call and was devastated, not only had they had to do icsi as opposed to ivf but only one had fertilised and wasnt looking good to continue

I spent the whole day in tears DH didnt know what to do he blamed himself

I got up this morning at 6am couldnt sleep any longer

came down and been playing online games

Call came at 845 dh answered the phone and then couldnt speak, think he thought the worse

they said that the single embie i had yesterday is looking ok to transfer

then went on to say yesterday afternoon we took another look at the unfertilised eggs and before our eyes one more was fertilising

DH was chuntering so i said could you repeat that please and again!

Obviously the 2nd embie isnt as far developed than the 1st one but if i want both putting back i can

DH has always been abit unsure about replacing two embies but now wants both back

I have to be there for 1130 and transfer is at 12 noon

I still cant believe it talk about a rollercoaster ride

Em


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

I am at work   but only until 1. I went out last night for pizza with this work crowd and I had a couple of glasses of wine, wish I hadn't now   I am pooped 

Em ~ I have been keeping an eye on your posts elsewhere, what a rollercoaster ride !!   
Sue ~ Good news on the reduction, hopefully he can get the whole lot sorted 
Lou ~ I hope things are a little better now at home hun. Rant away, that's what we are here for   
Dizzi ~ So where are you now, I can never keep up   How are you and G at the mo 
Ceri ~ Did you enjoy your drive round the country yesterday  

errrrrr sorry, brain freeze
Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxxx

OMG not long til the meet


----------



## Shezza

Em!!

Will be thinking about you!!! 

Loads of love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

P.S Back tomo night, I am off out with the girlies tonight and staying at mum's. Nay is staying here with the kids!!


----------



## Suzie

mornin 

shezza have a lovely evening 

Sue - hope dh gets it sorted! if not we can come sort it   

Em -  for et!  


freespirit. said:


> Suzie , Have you gone out for your pint ?
> Freespirit
> x x x


ummmm yep just the one 

be back in a bit 
love to all
suzie x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chiters

just popping in as parents are calling in very soon

Shezza have a great girls night out you deserve it honey

Dizzi hope that last night wasnt so bad are you off tonight 

Free thanks for you txts hun how r u

amanda hope your having fab time in rome

shelle hope you have a good afternoon evening

suzie only the one!

sorry to all i missed

We have 2 embies on board a 4 cell and a 3 cell (the 3 cell is the late developer it was a 2 cell this morning but went onto a 3 celljust before transfer)

Test date is 30th aug

Am now resting up on the sofa and off to bed after my parents have been around

love to all

Em


----------



## Suzie

Glad you got on ok Em , now rest up   


evening to all 

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Like I said before Em ~ Fab news chick, Relax and take things easy  

Sue ~ Dh's company can only ask him to pay back any training/course fee's if he has signed to say he will do, If he hasn't signed a contract then he does not have to pay the course fees back! Our boss tried to put it in our contracts so that if they paid for training and we left the setting within a year we would have to pay the cost of those courses back, Yet they said we *had  * to attend so many training courses per  Thankfully it never did go into our contracts, I think lots would of refused to sign it 

Big hellos to everyone else  

The gecko tank is set up and on heating and we pick them up in the morning  The tanks gonna look huge and empty with just 2 geckos in though so may need some more soon 

Can't believe there is only 4 weeks until our meet  

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Evening ladies
Hope u r all well and those who have gone out are having a fab time and those in like myself are enjoying the night in front of the box(nack all on even sky) 
Things are pretty much the same here my sister has realised that it's not soo much my fault but she still going on about it, I have decided that sod em all i dont care i am enjoying having my nephew here it her loss not mine  
Dh n nephew gone out tonight AF here so i cant be bothered so sat on here with hot water bottle cuppa tea n chocolate    and watching Bily Connoly usually makes me larf.
right will nip off and peep on ******** b4 i log off for the night, try and sleep b4 a beer breathed dh comes in  
night all
huge hugs
Lou xxx


----------



## Fluffs

rest up well Em    

Hi all, pooped so off to bed but   to all 

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

*Em * i had 2 X 2 cell so dont you have any worries!  

*Sooze* just one   just you wait til the meet i'll b monitoring ya! 

*Shez* hope you got tankered hun and had a great night!

sorry for being awol again, been to pick up niece yest got stuck in traffic for 5 hours (should have been 2 hr trip) piggin v fest!!!
then went to visit rellys in worcester, so got home at 11.30pm last night after setting off at 12 midday. long day but enjoyable seeing relatives. then tonight had mum n dad over for a wee drink, good night, dancing in the lounge (mum was steamin!  ) so heading off to bed soon, knackered. yesterday caught up with me. 300 miles drive all together. lissy was good too bless her. and my niece ellie (4) 
CANNOT WAIT FOR THE MEET!!!!! talkin to chris about it again tonight. no probs with him, just know i'll miss bubs, but it'll do me good to have some 'away' time. harts hun my room sharer, i'll drink for ya that w'end!  (will put old sooze to shame!!!!) love ya sooze!   
right up the wooden hill for me, sooooooo tired after the driving.

love to all XXXX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just calling in to say 

Hope the weather is better with you than it is here just as well i werent planning on doing owt!

ceri thats good to know about the 2 x 2 cells

I actually feel really positive even more so about the 3 cell embie

I have this ache in my shoulder but otherwise feel ok just tired

sending big hugs to all
back later after breakfast

Em


----------



## freespirit.

Just doing a spot of SD 

Em , Glad to hear your feeling positive , your on here early missis , make sure your resting up and taking it easy  

Nicky , Big day today eh hun   You got any names for the Geckos yet 

Ceri , It sounds like your gonna be doing some serious drinking at the meet then   

Anyone want to drink for me at the meet  Well it would be as good as an excuse as any for ya  

Lou ,   Hope the   is easier today - at least now we have located her you can send her on ..... I think Nicky and Dizzi are next in line .

Shezza , Hope you had a fab night last night , also hope your head isn't too sore this morning  

Frill , Did you get that dreaded work thing finished off hun ?

Harts , Hope your feeling a little less stressed and not so much under pressue with all this house business 

Love n hugs all round
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

afternoon 

at work    

K going home  in the morn so busy evening packing etc tonight as came in what he was standing in and going home with 4/5 suitcases! 

love to all
not long until the meet 

xx


----------



## freespirit.

I'm blummin fed up with this weather today


----------



## Suzie

me too Free! Its been peeing down all afternoon!! 

xx


----------



## custard

Hi all!!!

I'm back!!!  I don't mind a bit of this weather as I've spent the day making jam and chutney and soup for the freezer, so I'm really feeling like a domestic goddess!

London was good, bad, tiring and relaxing all at once.  Had a really busy week, and fitted lots of stuff in.  Saw quite a few old friends which is always good.  I found my family quite stressful, but there's nothing new in that.  The wedding went OK, but I'm jolly glad that my brother's new mil isn't my mil.  She is a total nightmare.  I love my mil to bits and wouldn't swpa her for all the tea in China, so I think my bro got a raw deal there.  We got back yesterday totally shattered, so it has been nice today to just potter about in the kitchen.

Free - I think the weather is due to improve during the week.  How are you otherwise?

Suzie - I'm sure that K will miss you and Drew lots and lots, even if he has made you tear your hair out on occaisions.  Hope work is OK today.

Em - So glad to hear that you've got 2 little fighters on board.  Sending you piles and piles of                     

Ceri - Wow, sounds like you've been busy too.  Our drive home yesterday sounds a bit like yours.  Should have been 2 1/2 h but took over 4     I was so exhausted when we got in.  How's everything else with you?

Fluffs - Hope you had a nice sleep!

Lou - Glad that things are settled a bit.  My Saturday night was much like yours!  It's just what is needed sometimes isn't it?

Nicky - I too am getting excited.  Have the geckos arrived yet?  What colours are they?

Right, big kisses and hugs to everyone else.  Sorry I've not written to everyone....  Just too much to catch up on.  I'm going to be really good at keeping up to date with everyone for at least a week now!!

Take care.
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Welcome back room mate Jen , glad all went well in London  
Yes i heard the weather is due to get better in the week  , defiantly gonna go to work on my bike tomorrow whatever . I guess we just have to consider ourselves lucky , and think of the poor people in Caribbean and Jamaica who are bracing themselves for the worst .


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good luck Em!!!!!!!!!  I will keep everything crossed for you.  You get plenty of rest and look after yourself – ok?!

Thanks for the info Nicky.  Unfortunately it is in his contract, but he signed it 7 years ago when he first started, it didn’t even occur to him then that it would be a problem.  I will let you know how he gets on tomorrow.  How are the gecko’s settling in?  

I know what you ladies mean about the weather!  We have thunderstorms forecast for most of the week!

Had a busy weekend.  Went out with hubby, m-i-l, b-i-l, and s-i-l yesterday, m-i-l’s treat to an “all you can eat” buffet restaurant!  My stomach still hurts!  I was determined to get value for money!!!!  But still b-i-l and s-i-l ate more than me, and she is stick thin!  At the end I kept thinking about Mr Creosote on Monty Python’s Meaning of Life (if any of you know that film!) – don’t pass me the wafer thin mint!

Today we have been busy (again!) working on the loft.  Hubby got the electrics done, and now the computer is up here.  It is a much nicer working environment and I think I will be more willing to study now!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Fluffs

Sue, just one leeetle wafer thin mint.....?    

Hi all, I'm worn out again.  I am entertaining a 10 and 12 year old for the week and it's knackering!        

Big hugs to you all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fluffs

ps stand back girls - Mr Creosote gets messy!


----------



## custard

Fluffs - Mmmm, wafer thin mints... I feel a bit like that after tonight's dinner!!  And yes, it gets terribly messy!!!  Although I must admit that the meaning of life is my least favourite MP film.  I much prefer Life of Brian or Holy Grail myself.  What do you have planned to keep the kids amused?

I've just uploaded some pics of my outfit for my bro's wedding to my gallery if you're interested.  Plus it will help with recoginising each other on the 15th, as the view of my bum on my avatar won't help much!!

Sue - Study in the loft sounds great.  I find working at home really distracting as there is always something I'd rather do.  How are you getting along with things at the moment?

Free - As ever, you are so right!  Ride carefully tomorrow, won't you?  Have a good day!

Right, I'm off to bed.
Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Sorry Guys just another quick post from me, Was going to post a long post this afternoon with personals but we ended up having to go to Ashington to pick up a camper van John won on Ebay 
It's meant to be 40 mins there from us, It took us an hour to find the place then by the time we were showed round the van and John went inside to pay and sort out details etc we had to put petrol in to bring it back then John got through the tyne tunnel fine but my dad and I got stuck for around 15 mins due to a load of ambulances and police needing to be through the tunnel then we took a wrong turn coming out of the tunnel and we eventually made it back 3 hrs and 45 mins after setting off  I have had a quick bath and am now in bed and shattered 

The geckos are here and settling fine  We haven't decided on names yet but am kind of between George and Mildred and Mr Jingles & John Coffee from The Green Mile  Suggestions welcomed, They are 1 male 1 female, I like daft names 

One of them bit my finger when I took it out the box to put into the vivarium but that was my own fault for turning it upside down to try and look at it's `bits` to see which one was male and which was female   It didn't hurt, I thought it was just hard gums but when I was reading about them on the net apparently they do have tiny teeth 

I will get some pics and post them soon 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## freespirit.

The tortoises at work are called George and Mildred , though they think George might have to be a Mildred and Mildred a George - you can't sex them till they are a couple of years old , but Mildred is looking way bigger than George  
Funny names ... Jack and Vera - Stan and Hilda  And no i don't watch Corrie its just what spring to mind


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Nicki how about "Ben & Geri" Ie Ben & Jerry's Icecream! 

Back later peeps


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning chitters

Dizzi hope your doing ok are you on a day off today  if so hope its a relxing one you work way too hard !

Free  for starting D/R tomrrow sweetie we are all rooting for you sweetheart

Nicky hope you have some nice fitting names for the geckos pics please 

Jen will check out your pic later

ceri hows u and E

FLuffs hope u and A are well

Amanda hope that your having a great time away (not that u will be reading this haha)

frill hows u hun, u have been quiet again!

SHell hows the clomidgoing honey

Lou how r u doing sweetie

gayn/m j are you still with us 

Suzie thinking of you this morning

Sue hows u honey

Shezza hope you had a great night out saturday
hope z and F are ok hun

Any news on the house

Harts are you still overseas hun

sorry to anyone i missed minds gone blank

Willow decided it was time to get up so i got up and within 10 mins shes back in bed the cheeky minx
Dh has gone back to work today hes in training this week for his secondment which starts next monday

love to all
Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls!!  

Had my first sniffs of the synarel today, just waiting for scan appointment now  

Nicky ~ I like George and Mildred  

Sue ~ I love all you can eat buffets, I am always determined to get my moneys worth too   DH generally has to roll me out  

Custard ~ Jam and Chutney soup? I've never heard of that? You do sound like a domestic goddess  

Free ~ I didn't mind the weather so much yesterday as I was majorly busy bathing Red and weaning Oprah  

Em ~ I have everything crossed for you sweetie   

Sorry to the ladies I have missed out I will catch up with you throughout the day


----------



## Suzie

morning 

 sniffing Saila 

 Em

Nicky  - will have a think on the names 

Well K has left the building! Weird feelings really as sad he is going back to what he came from 

have meeting at work this afternoon so be back later

 to all
suzie x


----------



## Fluffs

Hi, just a quickie to say Suzie  for today, hope it all goes ok and is not too emotional/stressful  

Em, just topping up your          

Saila,     for the scan

Nicky, Terry & June? Wallace and Grommit?  Pinky and Perky?  Bodgit and Scarper?       

Hello everyone I missed  and    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Suzie ~ I hope everything goes ok. Here's a big hug  

Fluffs ~ I'm still waiting for a date for my scan

Is there any point in getting a downregging scan before  arrives? They are booking me a scan for roughly ten days time and last time it took 3 weeks to get the  here and nothing thinned out untill then.


----------



## Ceri.

*Afternoon all!

Jen ... you look v posh in ya togs. i gotta go clothes shopping this week, (havent GOT to really!) i just HAVE to! got a 21st do this fri, and of course get somat nice for the meet too. got more in the bank than i thought so off to town tomorro! SShhh dont tell dh though! 

Sooze... hope youre okay hun, you've done a fab job with K and i'm sure he'll remember you and drew for a hell of a long time, you're special people ya know.

Shez... hope youre getting sorted at your new home, need any decorating doing just yell, i'm quite handy with a paint brush and love hanging wallpaper! honest i'll come and help if you need it x

saila... hope your scan date comes through soon hun, its horrible feeling in limbo, i bet youre all fired up and ready to get going now x

Em... how you feeling today sweet?  i hope. sending you truck loads of    take it easy and keep your lil ones warm x

Nicky... thought of any names yet? i love stupid names too! when i was 5 i had a goldfish called susan (but my brother knocked my 2 front teeth out playing hockey with upturned walking sticks and so she was called thoothen til my teeth came back!!!!  ) oh and a guineapig called william!

Dizzi... you working tonight? i honestly cant keep up with you! you never seem to have a day off! pull a sicky!  

huge hello to everyone else, L has just snapped her eyes wide open! and the dogs nudging my arm so think its food time all round! 
Whats the plan with the meet? time? or we going with the flow? any ideas? Not long now eh! *


----------



## Lou F ❁

just a quick hello from me took too many painkillers over weekend and am now sufferning wiht a bad stomach  more pills from the DR hopefully it wil right itself in a few days.
A quick idea for naming the ghekos
rastus & shag my mate called her goldfish these names when we  were kids i loved them god knows why i remember them now 
right am to sort dinner out for DH n DN coming home what fun NOT 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

at Lou - RASTUS AND SHAG? Love it! I'm glad you're managing to work your way through the whole sis/nephew thing. It really can't be easy. 

Helloooooooooooooooooo! I'm nearly free! I got the first draft of the sodding project I was doing to the client on Friday and so now just waiting for the reams and reams of amends.  Ah well, hopefully I can do a bit of chilling out this week - I AM SO DETERMINED to get out in the garden and do something contstructive!

Em -      honey!

Nicky - what about Hinge and Brackett? 

Free - 'ello matey. Did you get out on the bike?

Suzie - how are you feeling? I hope the house doesn't feel too empty without K

Dizzi - how are you hon, is work any easier this week?

Shezza - I hope you're making progress on the decorating already. If you can make it to the meet, that would be grea and as Suzie says, we're all in family rooms so you can just bunk up!

Shelle - how are you doing hon?

Harts - haven't heard from you for a while - I thought I was the quiet one? 

Ceri - hello! Blimey, your weekend sounded hilarious - apart fromt he horrendous car journey, obviously

Fluffs - how are you doing - completely worn out yet?

Amanda - I hope you're having a great time in Rome - lucky thing!

Salia - hello 

Sue - glad that your DH is managing to sort out the wrangle of the course costs. Not what you want when you move jobs.

Big hello to anyone I've missed 

Things here okay, although I heard from my sis that a lad I was at school with, and who was my best friend's first true love, has died suddenly. I don't know yet what it was or if my friend knows. Trouble was, he was a right toerag when I knew him and into lots of drugs, so I don't know if his death is related to that or something else entirely. I haven't seen him since we left school, so he could have become a really different person and anyway, no matter what a prat he was at school, you don't wish that on anyone do you? I'm trying to get hold of my friend, but I think she's on hols. 

On another note...

*I AM SO GLAD I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE RIDICULOUSLY EXCITED ABOUT THE CHITTERCHATTER MEET! *


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Ladies!!  

Frill ~ You can come and do something constructive in my garden if you want   

LouF ~ Those are funny name   How too many painkillers did you take sweetie? Hope your ok  

Ceri ~ I am raring to go just want this to be the time it works  

Phoned Cons yesterday and she is on holiday for a week   So I'll have to wait till next week to get a scan date. I'm not too bothered though as I think it will be a waste of time being scanned untill  has been and womb linng is nice and thin


----------



## Shezza

Morning 

Jeez, I feel so bad for doing 'me me me' posts all the time but time is never on my side   so again I am sorry  

I have been so busy these last few days with the new house, have only got Zak's room and the living room left to strip then the clean up operation begins   then go and get the paint and start painting. I know it will be worth it in the end though! 

I am feeling rather sad today and probably more so tomo as tomo 'should' be my 9th wedding anniversary   I still love & miss Nay so much.    Don't get me wrong I do feel better in myself but that is probably the anti-d's at work but deep down I am so sad.

Saturday night out with the girl's was good fun   I won't say what happened on here but I will tell you all at the meet   keep you in suspense hahaha!!      I had a hangover sunday yes but not a major one, more a tummy hangover then a headachey one!! 

Right, washer has finished so need to sort that then off up to the house (that's when Nay decides to arrive to have Freya, Zak is out with his nannan!!) His mum & dad informed me at 10.30 that Nay was still in bed   can't be bad huh!!!!!! 

With love as always to you all 

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

22  Days​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Time for a catch up, hope your sitting comfortably it could be a long post!

Me news  - I had a quiet weekend, as Saturday it was 10 yrs since my M/C  and my Af had been 50 days when I started with a blood stained discharge - which by saturday morning was an uncomforatble sensation of a heavier flow then back to the stained discharge I was hoping it would turn to a proper AF but it didd't
sorry for the   but I hate it messing me about like this leaves me feeling down,

especialy as I had a telephone consultaion with Jaya at the Lister yesterday, and knew the irruglarity of my cycles was not going to help my case for using my own egg reserve, and as expected she was "very concerned" about the poor Af history in 12 months Ive had 5 periods, if you call the weekend a period!
I was honest in that I told her we had confidence in herself and the clinic to have a second go with them, but that we were realistic enough to know that there would not be a third try. So

I'm starting another Monitored possibly stimulated cycle, starting the pill Today for 3 weeks, then clomid on day 2 with a baseline scan then cetrotide with more scans . . . . until we get 1 follie big enough to take to EC 
no point in doing an AMH or inhibian b test as we know my reserve is Low so it wont tell us anything we dont already know.
So Today I got the script filled and I'm Off feeling stressed and worried already! needing to lose weight do more exersice and chuck whatever I can at this cycle to help all in 3 weeks!  
Ive spoke to pay services and if I go off sick (which I may have to, as Ive no holiday)
I will get full pay till Feb! Ive an appointment with my GP next week to see if they will put me off Sick, And I'm going to have a weeks unpaid holiday for the first week of tx which I will arange when I'm in work tonight.

Shezza great news on the decorating hun, any luck with a grant for a bath 

Emily  heres a dose of       

Suzie I sorry K has gone back, but I'm sure you will have left a big enough imprint on his life for him to cope better in the future, big  for you

Salia  for getting a scan

Frill glad youve got that project sorted, work is OK although my shifts are still crazy! 
I will be back on days come mid september so it will be easier to have a life!

*Lou * glad your OK hun  we will need to sort out our travel plans soon for the meet

Ceri I'm affraid I cant pull a sicky I cant lie to save my life! although if I feel the tinest bit unwell i can magnify it to make it worth being off 
your travel sounded a nightmare - hope youve recovered, is lissy good in the car ?

Fluffs hows you and A ?

Shelle G & I are good, I cant say I dont get pangs of jelousy cause I do, but all in all I think weve muddled through , youve been quieter than me this weekend - what are you up to ?

Free the weathers really horrid, the shops have summer stuff on sale already and autum/winter collections in! so thats this years summer over, for sure.

Jen Glad you had a nice time away, you looked real nice on your pictures, we will recognise you now 

Sue  glad your DH got the money reduced, and the nicer enviorment will mean we will see more of you on FF too  

Nicky  have you named the Gekos now ? are they settled in ? what do your SS think of them ?

Harts hope things are ok for you wont be long till we see you and the bump!

Amanda  not sure if your back tonight or during the day tommorow, 
just want to say I hope youve had a great time away and we missed you 

Well need to do some newbie replies then sort T ready for work,
~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Excuse the lack of personals as i am really tired today
I had a bit of a tumble on the stairs this morning at 6am

but i just wanted to pop by and say to free


Hope that the first stab today went well sweetie

thinking of you

Love Emxx


----------



## Shellebell

OMG it's all go on here
I am offically meant to be working   There will be gaps in my writting when I am being interrupted on the phone by customers   

Well my body has really decided to mess me about, still getting odd days of spotting, just when I get Clomid   Was thinking that the spotting was my half hearted attempt of AF as it was 7 days, but I got it back today after a break of 2 days     

Dizzi ~   
Em ~ I hope you are OK after your tumble  
Free ~ Back on the rollercoster then hun  
Shezza ~ I hope the decorating goes well hun
Suzie ~ Those Bags that K left with, they were also full of the love and experience you gave him  
Lou ~ I hope your tummy and shoulder are feeling better hun. Hows the home front  
Saila ~ I have a list of Mrs & Mrs/double acts etc at home, I will have to dig them out for you, unless you have already named them 

Love n Hugs for all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies ,

Shelle , Nice to see you posing hun , I agree with Dizzi , youve been a bit quiet recently - don't go bottling it up now 
I was wondering hun , were you interupted at this point 


Shellebell said:


> There will be gaps in my writting when I am being interrupted on the phone by customers


 

Emily , Don't go scaring me by tumbling down the stairs !!!  You get sat on your  in front of that TV - ya hear me !!! Sending you huge amounts of      Thanks for the good luck wish , first stab went fine  ......... Before Dizzi steps in and contridicts me i'll own up and say it went fine once i sorted out where i was pulling the bloody plunger back to - units ,mils , little dots  I had a bit of a panic on you see and had to tx for advice - but it's all sorted now  .. FFS you think i would have got the hang of it after this long , but the syringes i was sent had different measurements on them this time 

Dizzi , sweetheart , I know so well that the pain dosnt leave  I've PM'd you

Shezza , Now what have we told you about appologising for me posts  , DON'T ! You sound like your doing well with the house  don't go wearing yourself out all at once though hunni . Looking forward to hearing about your drunken night at the meet 

Suzie , I totally agree with whats been said about K leaving , I recon you and Drew will have given him such a lot that he will remember you both for a _very_ long time

Saila , I don't understand why they would want you to have a baseline scan before the  has been either ? Hope the DR is going ok 

Frill , Matey , we 'talked' via text earlier , and you know i ment it  And yes i got out on the bike monday , went on my Honda chop , but unfortunatly the throttle cable snapped on the way home , so looks like its gonna be a Harley day tomorrow - oh the hardship 

Lou , I hope your tummy is feeling all better now 

Ceri , Did you buy owt nice hun 

Nicky , Did you decide on names 

Harts , When are you back this side of the pond ? Don't forget bring a jumper and your umbrella chuck

Love and hugs all round 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

quick post as at work and boss still here 

Shezza - you sound like you are getting on with the new house  I demand to know all about the girls night out at the meet 

Free-  with stabbing

Dizzi-  for this cycle  to you

Em - do as the others have said! you rest up! you hear! 

Shelle - sorry af is messing you around  mine is also at the mo!

Frill  my chickadee! you getting any work done this week 

Ceri- did you get anything nice?

Lou - you feeling any better?

Nicky - you have gone all quiet again !

Amanda  - hope you had a lovely time in Rome 

 to all

Not long until the meet!  

Got letter today saying I have interview on 3rd sept for a job I went for at our local fostering/adoption contact centre 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,
Just a quickie - oh er  
Emily sending you a daily dose of big          

Also want to send Dizzi     for this cycle   Have you heard anything about the job you applied for ?

Suzie , I think with the work you have put in you stand a real good chance at getting the job you got the letter about  

Love n huggles
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## custard

Morning all!

Just a few personals before I hit the kitchen again (Welsh cakes and rhubarb and ginger jam on the list today!).

Suzie - Fab news on the interview got everything  for you. 

Shelley - Sorry to hear that  has been messing you around. 

Em - Lots and lots of  and you take it easy - no more tumbles on the stairs, OK?                      

Dizzi -         and   for this cycle hun.  I couldn't wish more luck for you hun.

Shezza - Glad to hear that you are getting on with things in the house.  I'm seriously impressed!  You'll have to bring some pics to the meet.

Saila - How are you feeling on the d-regging drugs?  Not too horrid I hope.  Hope the scan gets booked soon...

Frill - What type of constructive did you get up to in your garden?  I hope the weather stayed clear for you.  I've been indoors making jam for the last few days.  But we need to crack on with the front garden before the weeds take hold again.

Right, I'm pooped now!   
Hi to everyone I've missed. Hope you all have nice days.
  

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

It's quiet on here !


not much happening except rain!  Got heating on!  

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Helloooooooo 

Suzie ~ I had my heating on too but just power walked up to town and back and now I'm red hot so have the doors and windows open and heating off trying to cool it down in here  Does it feel all strange now having a quiet house?   Good luck for the interview 

Jen ~ Ohhh cakes and Jam yummy 

Em ~ Hope your OK after your tumble this morning Hun 

Dizzi ~ Hope the monitored cycle goes well 

Shelley ~ It was me that needed the double names Hun so if you have a list that would be cool  Sorry your AF is meesing you round too 

Free ~ Glad first stab went well chick 

Shezza ~ Glad your getting sorted with the house sweetie, big   's for you today Hunny 

Saila ~ Are you at BA for your TX Hun? Hows that gorgeous little kitten doing?

Frill ~ Have you managed to do any chilling yet Hun?  

Lou ~ Hope your feeling better soon 

Ceri ~ How are you Hun? I keep laughing at the Thoothen thing and told my mum last night 

Fluffs ~ Hows the little man doing?  Hope your all OK 

Right that's as far back as I can see who have I missed? ... Laura! Where are you  Anyone else I have missed  

Me ~ I have had a poorly puppy  instead of re-typing it I will pop some links in from another post  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108423.msg1539758#msg1539758 &
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108423.msg1541965#msg1541965

He seems back to his usual hyper naughty self today  One of the girls from cycle buddies said protein and white cells in his urine mean it's been a urine infection he's had so hopefully the AntiB's will have kicked in soon.

TX wise I have spoken to the clinic and I can start once AF arrives rather than waiting another AF 

Right got to run, MJ has turned up with her neices so we can go feed the deer today 

Chat soon, Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters!

Nicky sorry to read about Jake being unwell
I hope that the anti b tabs will make a huge difference to him
its sooo frightening isnt it when they are poorly cos they cant tell ya exactly whats wrong

Hows the geckos coming along u any pics yet any names ??

Suzie  for the 3rd hun 
others have said it but K will remember you and drew further on in his life

Dizzi i am sending you and dh lots of      positivity and love for this next round of treatment sweetie , dates are hard sweetie so sending u a big hug

Free yay well done on the 1st stab sending u lots of       

Fluffs hows u and A

Ceri how r u and E hope your all well

Shelle sorry the  is playing about sweetie hope she settles soon

Frill how r u doing sweetie

Shezza hope that the painting is coming along 
I would offer to pop down and help but i think i might get lynched!

Jen ooh the jam sounds lovely yum
hows u doing hun

Saila hope that ur d/r is going ok
is it next week your baseline scan 

Harts hope all is well with u and bump

Amanda welcome back from your break sweetie hope you and steve had a lovely time
cant wait to hear all about it

Laura where r u

Lou hope ur tums better sweetie

 to anyone i missed

I am ok here 
well apart from my war wounds which i think are sorer than they could be as i cant take anything well they said i could have some paracetamol but i havent 
Dh was more concerned if his embies were ok than how i was 

now he just asks stupid questions like does it hurt the toe is broken it aint likely to tickle is it  men eh

Everything else is ok
am having to go braless as they are all too tight 
still am only sitting around the house so prob dont matter that much

right am off for a drink

Em


----------



## Suzie

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAILA

HOPE YOU HAVE A LOVELY DAY

xx

          ​


----------



## freespirit.

Buseralin side effects have kicked in already


----------



## Suzie

ohhh Free  

PMA hunny bunny  

xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

HUGS FREE    
Am around but still having lots of probs with back n shoulder but alteast now i know what is causeing it i have BULGING DISCS in lumbar not much they can do more physio and a scan when the NHS can fit me in maybe 2010   so more pills and less time on laptop      nearly killing me    
Gonna have to use laptop 1st thing in morning b4 the pain kicks in  
Got nephew here for a few more days offered extra work over Bank Hol so he took them     still wont speak to his mum which is causing alsorts of probs but i am trying my hardest to ignore it    
Huge hugs to everyone wil read all posts tomoz and then post properly.
      
Lou xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Free

sending a big  honey

and plenty of                                 

Lou sorry to hear about your bulging discs 
take it easy hun we want you on form for the chitters meet!

Love to all
Em


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Free ~ Loads of    and   hun 
Lou ~ Ouch, a nice GENTLE  I wouldn't be sure what I could cope with more. No FF or the pain  
Saila ~ Happy birthday hun  
Jen ~ Can I put an order in for some welsh cakes and jam please.. they sound YUMMY  
Em ~ So are 'the girls' hanging well   you tart going braless  
Amanda ~ Are you back home yet 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies!!!!

Can't stay online too long, got a bad back.  I realised that trying to move a wardrobe, while it is full of clothes, without hubby was a very stupid idea!!!!  Not serious, just a twinge, will be ok in a few days.  Got a Reiki appointment tonight so hopefully she will be able to do something with it.

Hubby had a talk with the HR person again and he doesn't have to pay a penny - so he has handed in his notice today and starts his new job on 1 October!  It will be good for both of us for him to have regular hours.  

Got letter yesterday, school starts again next Wednesday!

Nervously waiting to see if AF arrives this weekend, every month I live in hope that she will miss me out!

Anyway, haven't had chance to read the thread, so love and hugs to those that need it, and also to those that don't!!!

Sue


----------



## Shellebell

Great news about DH Sue and   for trying to move that wardrobe


----------



## Suzie

quick post to say  

had 3yr old this morning for a few hours as her contact visit was cancelled and her carers needed to go to an appointment. she was a little darling 

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hello Chitters!

I'm back! 

This is an ultra short post, as I got back at 1am yesterday to a text from work saying wear a black suit tomorrow you're in court! Which is where I spent all yesterday and today I'm desperately trying to catch up!  I just wanted to let you know I'm back and give you all a 

Rome was great, weather was great, hotel was a hovel and when I get time I'll be ringing Thomas Cook to complain!

Catch up properly tomorrow I promise. 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Its quiet on here! saving it all for the meet are we? 

Mandy good to have you back! sounds like you have had busy time on your return!

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just a quick post from me too I have  Yay!!!    Will ring clinic in the morning and should  be DR in 3 weeks time, Just before the meet 

Sorry just a quick post but have lots to do, I'm going to my grans this weekend sat-Mon and still need to iron clothes and pack, Hoping to leave Sat AM and am working all day tomorrow until 6 pm 

x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Just popping by to say hi quickly on my way to bed.  Neice and nephew have left now and I'm shattered.  Not sure if I'll get on much over the weekend as we are off out and about for a few days so big hello and cuddles to all and will catch up properly next week        

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Hello you lot.... 
I have got the witch here too if anyone needs her! she's here with avengeance too  feeling a bit  and  past day or so, cos my brothers being an ar$e. we have come to the conclusion that we aren't siblings any more. dont want nothing more to do with him or his b*tch of a wife. less said the better i think, will only start and not be able to stop.
Brew then bed for me, whacked today what with the lovely weather and evil aunt flo! in a better mood tomorrow hopefully 
Love to all XXX 

Dizzi ... ya know ya good at doing ya lists? pairs for the hotel and meet etc, can ya do a list of all the tee-totallers and those who *are* gonna be drinking!  dont wanna be making a fool of myself if i'm the only one!


----------



## Suzie

Ceri I can assure you that I for one will be par taking in a glass or 2 !  (unless of course there is some divine intervention of a miracle conception   ) 
My SIL doesnt have anything to do with her brother anymore! and it saddens me to say that she does the right thing my having nothing to do with him. Its weird but sometimes siblings just dont get on. big  to you though as can imagine its really hard on you 

Nicky - my dance was just a week early for af! 

xx


----------



## Suzie

oh missed my lovely Fluffs , sorry   so not happy you arent coming to the meet ! 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Mega quick post as break is over 

I am offline atm as my PC blew up and we are away in the morning till Tuesday

Emily I read your  Diary tonight Sounds good just take it easy OK!   
Amanda glad you had a nice time away, shame your work was full on no sooner had you landed 
Suzie can you post the countdowns while I'm away/offline   with the Job 
I bet having a 3yr old was a doddle compared to K 
Ceri 
Free     
Fluffs  get some rest!
Nicky Fantastic news hun for your tx   
Sue  hope your backs better soon rest up on FF awhile 
Lou  hope your shoulder gets better real quick
Salia       
Jen yummy Welsch cakes - your a domestic Godess
Laura 
Harts 
Shelle not long now - I promise not to snore . . . . 
Frill how are you doing 
Anyone I missed ?
Sorry If I have - have good weekends I will be thinking of you and missing FF like mad
Take care 
*~Dizzi~*


----------



## freespirit.

Morning , 
 Firday  oh i'm soooooo pleased 
Well the side effects of buseralin have continued  but i went for acupuncture last night so hopefully one of the 13 needles will have hit the spot 

Emily , Sending tons of    hope your doing ok 

Mandy , Great to see you back hun , glad you had a nice time 

Dizzi  , Sorry to hear you have pooter problems , hope your soon up and running again with it  Have a fabbie time away , you taking the caravan ? Where you off to ?

Ceri , Come ere missis , I think you need a huggle 

Fluffs , Have a nice time being out and about over the weekend 

Suzie , Ahh i think a 3 year old would be much you than a hulking great teanager  Really hoping you get a little un to help on your next placement .

Nicky , YAY the  finally arrived !! It won't be long till your on the rollercoaster again 

Sue , Hope the Reiki sorted your back out hunni 

 Drinkers 
Suzie
Ceri

The Sober ones ​Freespirit
Harts​
Update the list as you see fit ladies 

Huge love and hugs to everyone else

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## custard

Hiya Free!

Can we have another catefgory for drinking lightweights!!!

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

add me to drinkers !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shellebell

Lou F said:


> add me to drinkers !!!!!!!!!!


You do surprise me  

Back later as break over


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Thank you all for your birthday wishes! I had a lovely day in York except  arrived CD24 the earliest she has ever been and I felt ill quite early on but she didn't spoil it for me.


----------



## freespirit.

[quote author=freespirit. ]

 The Drinkers 
Suzie
Ceri
Lou F

The half a shandy brigade 
Jen​
The Sober ones ​Freespirit
Harts​
[/quote]

It seems the acupuncture i had to help with the buseralin side effects hasn't kicked in yet - felt awfull all day 
Hope youve all had a good day 
x x x


----------



## Shezza

Sorry I with the shandy brigade


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Can you add me to the shandy brigade too please, I'd love to have a good drink but I will be DR so will only have one or two but only because it's a special occasion  

Put Mez down on the drinkers one 

I'm off to my grans in the morning until Monday so will catch up once I get back 

I phoned clinic today to let them know AF was here and they have done my TX plan for me, I'll pick it up when I go Wednesday for my bloods, She said TX (as in EC/ET) is looking to be around 15th Oct 

Have a fab weekend everyone  Will chat when I get back  

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Shezza ... my  !!!! youre with me and sooze in the drinkers brigade!!!!


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!

It's a bit quiet on here today, so here I am to do some saddo duty!!

I'm glad I'm not the only shandy lightweight!   

Free - Hope you're feeling better soon.  Down regging sucks. 

Saila - Glad that AF didn't spoil your birthday.  Sorry that you're feeling poop though.

Sorry, not many personals, it's too hot to think!

I've just got back from the local horticultural society show and I won 4 first prizes and a third prize.  I was so excited!!!  I got first for novice vegetables, novice flowers, rhubarb and aubergines.  And my third was for a potted streptocarpus.  Jam and chutney didn't win anything though.   Hopefully my preserves will do better at the Frome Cheese show in a couple of weeks.    I'm such an old lady I am!!

Lots of love and big hugs to anyone that needs them.
Jen

xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Congrats Jen on your flowers & veggies, pants about the conserves, did they give you any feedback so you can knock their socks off at Frome  

Nicky ~ My Dad's 70th birthday is on the 13th Oct, I will tell him to pass on some of his birthday   

 and   to everyone, whether home or away

I have been out today to get the frozen gataux's from Asda for the christening tomorrow, and couldn't resist a fresh Toffee Caramel Cake, somehow the big one ended up in my trolley          
I have also bought a photo book (the one that you stick the photo's in) and added some calligaphy and turned it into a kind of guest book, like at weddings. I have called it ' Benjamin's Wish Book'    I am so chuffed with it


----------



## Suzie

22
 Days​


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Sorry i havent been around

head is elsewhere have felt really positive perhaps a bit too much

and now thinking if i get a bfn i am going to fall from a great height

Nicky fab news on you getting started!
oct is a fab month our wedding anni and dads birthday!
hope u have a lovely weekend

Suzie u been for a pint or 3 

Dizzi i know u wont read this atm but      for this monitored cycle sweetie

and Free

                        being sent your way

 to everyone else

Cyclogest is looming so must sign off for now, just a littleupdate on me.....

I have been feeling tired lots on and off nausea and such sore boobies i cant explain yesterday i had what i think were implantation pains today tho have been having af pains and some endo symptoms i get in run up to af and now each day seems about 4! 

DH is starting to feel the strain a bit too

Until thursday i wont know which section i am in re the drinking!

love to all the chitters

Emxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Morning evreyone
How is everyone enjoying the bank hol so far 
Congrats Jen on the prizes i would be sooo proud aswell.
Shell hope the Christening is going well
Nicky   for Oct
Em      for u 2
     to everyone else today
Weather abit mixed here one minute sunny then cloudy might do abit of gardening want some colour in garden so might nip and buy some pots.
Well Al (dh) is away again    so u stuck with miserable Lou for the next 6 weeks  
 
  am gutted i know it for good things tx money but doesnt make it any easier to be apart.   
Right might take myself off for a bath and then go out cant sit here allday will go mad    
huge hugs to all sorry for the me post but am feeling sorry for myself.
   
Lou xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies!!!!

Not much going on here, hubby working on the loft and won’t let me help.  AF eventually turned up a couple of days late and is rather painful this month.

Lou – sorry to hear that DH is away and that you are in pain.  I hope the time flies and DH will soon be in your arms again and that you get your discs sorted out sooner rather than later.

Sorry to hear about your computer, Dizzi.  Have a great weekend!

Jen – CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I had no doubt that you would win!  Good luck with the next show!

Sending you lots of hugs, Em - with plenty of      

Sending lots of love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been around much.  Have been so busy and so tired!  We leave the states today.  Managed to get quite a bit sorted on the house here though-- ordered the flooring throughout, got some painting done, ordered furniture, designed the kitchen, etc.  All that and also getting pulled every way because I am from a big family!

Emily-          for you hun.  I have everything crossed sweetie.

Free--      for you too hun.  Hope the d/r side effects start to ease off.

Saila-- GLad you had a great birthday.      for you as well.

Jen- congrats on all the winnings!  Good luck with the next one.

Sue- sorry af is so painful.  Hope it eases soon

Nicky- Great news on starting again.      Any news on names yet?

Dizzi- sorry you are having pooter probs.  I will try to pick up a bottle of JD at the airport (if I remember!)

Suzie-- How are you doing hun?  Is your shoulder still hurting?

Lou- sorry the hear that dh is away.

Shelley- how was the cake?

Shezza- thinking of you hun. How is the decorating going?

Ceri- roomie. Not long til the meet. Can't believe how big E is now!

Fluffs- how are you and A?

A big hello to anyone I missed.  Am all over the place atm.  Still need to finish packing and dh is still asleep!  I will have to set up the internet connection at my inlaws so I will probs not be online for a week or two.

lots of love,

hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

21
 Days​


----------



## freespirit.

Freespirit reporting for SD

Well it's been a lovely weekend hasn't it  I pottered in the garden yesterday and have been out on me bike today , went to Bakewell for an ice cream , then to Matlock so DH could get some fish and chips . The side effects have eased off a little bit ( thank god ) must be all those positive vibes you guys are sending this way 

Emily , your sounding positive and your 'sypmtoms' are sounding good , really really hoping your gonna be on the Sober List     

Olive  Thanks for the countdown update - can't beleive its only 3 weeks 

Harts , Glad things are slowly moving forward with the house - it'll all be worth it in a few months when your sat in your lovely new surroundings nursing your bubba 

Sue , sorry to hear the  isn't being nice to you

Lou , This is Chitterland so dunna worry about a me post , thats one of the reasons were here - isn't it gals !! You come and post here lots and lots hunni 

Shell , I hope the christening went well , and you made sure you got some of that lovely gataux !! I think the little book sounded a lovely idea by the way hun 

Jen You sound like a domesticated gardening godess  You allways seem to be busy in your garden so i'm glad it is paying off and you are getting the credit you deserve by way of winning the competitions  How big is your garden ? We only have a little postage stamp , which is tough to live with after being bought up on a farm !! I enjoy pottering around in it , but there no room to grow any veg or fruit ( aside from the pepper and chilli plant i have in pots )

Ceri , I think i'll listen to you and put Shezza in with the drinkers 

Nicky  You on the other hand will qualify for the half of shandy brigade 

[quote author=freespirit. ]
 The Drinkers 
Suzie
Ceri
Lou F
Shezza

The half a shandy brigade 
Jen
Nicky​
The Sober ones ​Freespirit
Harts​[/quote]

Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

woohoo only 21 days to go
I keep reminding my dh    dare i trust him to look after her willowness  if i dont my dads around the corner no panic!

Free     hows the d/r going sweetheart
yes i hope i will be in the sober brigade with you and harts!

Dizzi hope ur having a good weekend away and hopefully the pooter probs will be sorted very soon

Nicky hope ur having a good weekend away with your gran also hun
  for starting your cycle very soon!

SHelle hope the christening went well sweetie

suzie hope ur ok hun

Harts lovely to hear from you sweetie, where does MIL live 

Sue  to you sweetie

Lou thinking of you sweetie just think the chitter meet is half way thru the 6 weeks 

ceri jen and anyone i missed 

Well we havent been in long
We went out today with my parents spooky enough though we were going to matlock originally if we had we might have seen Free lol 
but we didnt we went to bridlington early afternoon after cuddles with a wee baby who was rather interested in my boobies 
he was screaming the house down i walked in picked him up instant silence lol

I have been experiencing some low down af type pains so not as positive as i was but still semi positive

I spent most the journey to bridlington in   

Today is 6 months from Bouncers operation and tomorrow 6 months since she died
I always imagined that Bouncer would share my  and it wasnt so

En route to Bridlington, willow came into season what a day for it to happen though

We are booking her in for a spay on 19th november i am going to register her this week with the vet and pop along to have a chat i had lots of confidence in willows old vet altho bit far to take her for a spay! mmmm

Well off for supper

sorry for the me part of my post
tomorrow i think my parents are taking me to the garden centre to see if we can get the sweet princess rosebush in memory of our princess bouncer

love to all
Emxx


----------



## Shellebell

Morning girls   

The christening went well, had a few drinkies    Fell into bed and into a deep sleep at about 11 ish.I have now been up since 3 as I woke up sooooo hot  

Em ~   for the next fews days, both tx and Brouncer wise  
Lou ~ sending you loads of  babe  
Harts ~ Great to hear that you are sorting you house out, there was a while back there when it all looked like it wasn't going to happen. 
Free ~ Glad to hear that the side effects are going a bit now   
Sue ~ Sorry that AF is bad at the mo 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Suzie

20
 Days​


----------



## freespirit.

Oh ,all quiet in here then , i guess your all out making the most of the bank holiday - I've just finished work .
Just callin by to send Em a ton of                      
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Ceri.

*Hya chitters ..... just a fleeting visit, may pop back in a bit but sending tons of                                                                                                                              to our Em. XXX*​


----------



## Martha Moo

Afternoon chitters

Just poping in gotta go and cook dhs dinner as he starts nights tonight

We have been to the garden centres today didnt end up buying anything cos couldnt find what we wanted!

thanks Amanda for your kind PM this morning 

Free thanks for the        
cant believe how slow the days are going now

I still have trouble believing i have got this far! altho still nervous that the symptoms are cyclogest

anyway i am still feeling positive but wont allow myself to believe otherwise

Could just go to bed now!

10 mins til i have to cook dh dinner

love to all
Em


----------



## Lou F ❁

Huge Hugs n      Em 
I wasnt gonna post here but i thought i would mite explain my mood am sorry it not a nice post  
I have had a call today to tell me my auntie Ann has only days to live    we new she was poorly but thought it was managable with drugs and O2, but a scan has shown she has cancer in her lymph glands and are so big they are pressing on her lungs which was her only sympton shortness of breath. I am devastated she was my dad's best friend from primary school and i have know her all my life, she is the kindest most caring person in my life, i am so sad she is only 64. They r saying she may slip away in her sleep which is what we are praying for my cousins are telling her today as she doesnt know yet    her daughter is flying over from New Zealand where she lives as i type.
Please say a prayer for her that she arrives in time and that my aunt passes as peacefully as she can.

I just wish Al(dh) was here to give me a big hug, we have decided not to go and see her at the mo as it too raw with only loosing my dad last year, plus it is a time for her children and grandchildren to be with her.
Sorry for the down post just feel like a need to say it maybe make me understand it is happening, even if i wish it wasnt.

hugs to all
lol
Lou xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Lou ,   I am so sorry to hear of the awfull situation that you have to deal with right now . I am sending you , your Aunty and her family strength to get through this sad sad time   Although your DH isn't able to be with you right now , please know that each and every one of us Chitters are here for you - and i know i am speaking for us all here


----------



## custard

I ditto what Free has said.  Sending you lots of warm cyber hugs Lou.   

Em  -                 

Lots of love to all.
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Lou 

Em        

Big  to you all.  Am away on a short break atm and just sneaked on DH's laptop so can't stop.  Hope everyone is well  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Lou - Big  for you hun.  

Em -      

Axxx


----------



## Shellebell

Well I am knackered, I had a chat up sleep yesterday afternoon and last night I was stressed/peeved/upset/uncomfortable for no real reason   I didn't get to sleep til about 2am  
I was all stroppy with DH this morning too  


Ooo Lou ~ Ditto what Free said  
Em ~ Topping up    

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
Just wanted to give Lou another huggle   and say I'm thinking of you sweetie  

Also wanted to send a extra dollop of     To Em - I'm hoping i don't have to send the   round  

Shellebelle , think you need a   too , are you feeling any more 'yourself' yet ?

Fluffs , Where have you gone on your break ? have a fabbie time hun  

As for me I'm feeling all fat and ravenous - just want to stuff my face with naughty carbs , so I'm guessing it won't be long till the   shows ( at least i hope not - but you know what its like when you want her to arrive ! ) S'full moon tonight so she should be here soon , thinking bout it Shell hun , thats probably why your feeling a bit out of sorts too  

Laters me loverlies
love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Free, I am on an ickle boat in Essex!  

Big  to everyone, sounds like some of you really need it right now.     for Em    Shell, are you still waiting for the witch to start clomid?  Hope she comes soon (or not at all   ) 

Love to all 

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girlls

Ooooooo full moon, that explains a lot, thanks Free  
Fluffs ~ yep still waiting, well I have had very light spotting for 7 days from day 37 or 38, I presume that was my effort of an AF   
When you say ickle boat, how ickle is it? I am imganining a row boat  
Em ~ topping up your   

Well I am gonna have a long soak in the bath and an early night

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Suzie

19
 Days​


----------



## Suzie

Big  Lou sorry to read you post. thinking of you x

Em - loads of 

sorry for short post but been mega busy as sw coming tomorrow so tidying up fostering paperwork today 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Fluffs

Shell, 35ft - is that ickle?       Maybe you should count that as AF and expect another in 30 or so days    I get that sometimes - I think it's what they call an annovulatory cycle where the body doesn't quite get all the chemicals/hormones in sync to make a proper period happen.  Generally the next one I get is on time (for me  ) and normal.    to you  

Suzie, good luck with SW.

Hello all (again  )  Not stopping as wireless connection is a bit dodgy here  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I'm BACK!

My PC is very poorly and Dh's Laptop too So I am only online this week while here at work, I am hoping to have one of them working by the weekend.
We got back yesterday afternoon and I'm on the first of the three night shifts, tonight has been mega stressful & busy I so wish I wasnt here, the only thing keeping me sane is I have an interveiw for the job on the 10th sept 

Lou hunni  Thinking of you.

Emily OMG Test day!          
I am praying and wishing that your dreams about to come true 

Free I think I might be on the sober list too as this monitored cycle kicks off around then

Jen  on your prizes ^good luck^ for the Frome

Big hellos to everyone Ive missed, my break is almost over, back in the small hours

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Dizzi , It's nice to see you back hun   I've missed ya ! Great news to hear about the job interview , i am crossing my fingers very hard that you will get it , personaly i think they will snap you up 

Suzie , Hope the visit with the SW goes well today  

Em , OMG I can't beleive it's tomorrow   it's gone quite quickfrom where i've been watching    but i know for you this last 2 weeks has been more like 3 months   I've read your diary , and everything seems to be sounding right on track for a   Please post early tomorrow morning so i can read before going to work !!!                                   

Right best get off for me milk , special K , vitamins , actimel and brazil nuts  
Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

just quickie  as SW due any mo

Em -   

Know I live in the middle of nowhere and we are meeting in Sept but just wanted to let you know my 21st 30th birthday evening in tractorland city is on Sat 6th October and is open to everyone  and if anyone wanted a visit to Norwich for the weekend that weekend I would love to see some of you 

right SW is here so best log off 

be back for personals later
love to all
suzie x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Just popping in to send all that need it a big 

Free         for you

Just to say i dont feel very optimistic

I had rectal and vaginal bleeding yesterday and tested bfn on peestick
been in a lot of pain 

Beta test is tomorrow but result wont be in til about 130

We arent doing a hpt tomorrow morning before we go so will update the beta result when we have news

Emxx


----------



## custard

Em - know how you feel.  Sending you huge hugs and love.  Praying tomorrow's result is different for you.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Awwww Em, I know how you feel too, it's poo it really is  I also hope tomorrow's result is different for you and I'll be looking out around lunchtime for the news.

Take care hun

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Suzie

18
 Days​


----------



## freespirit.

Em , Just like the others I also understand how your feeling , sending you much love and strength and praying so hard for a different result tomorrow


----------



## Shellebell

Em ~ I really hope that things are different with your bloods   
Dizzi ~ Well come back and  for your interview  
Suzie ~ How did the SW visit go?

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Frill

Hello my little chickadees!

Did anyone miss me?    

Em - thinking of you and hoping really really hard that it's a BFP for you tomorrow      

Lou -      I really hope your relative makes it back from NZ in time and that your auntie has a peaceful and painless passing. xxxxxxx

Free - how are you feeling today missus?  By the way, I reckon there should be another category on the list for those of us who want to stay sober because of trying to be good and healthy for tx but will probably end up under the table singing!  

Dizzi - brilliant news on the job inteview!    

Salia -   Happy Birthday for last week - sorry I wasn't around! Slap me when you see me (not hard though cos I hate crying public)  

Suzie - only 30!  Aaaah, I remember what it was like to be so young.  Good times!

Sue - how's the back?  Naughty you for trying to move a full wardrobe!  

Fluffs, Nicky, Ceri, Shelle, Harts, Shezza, Jen - hello my darlings!  Sorry for running out of steam there is so much to catch up on!  I hope you guys are all okay.

I enjoyed my week last week although didn't get much done - apart from redecorating the bathroom, which wasn't on my list!  I was meant to just repair one wall but got the wrong paint and so had to do the whole lot.    AF came late (horrible time thinking I might actually be pregnant) and is still here, the ol' moo.    Anyway, consultation is next Monday so I'll let you know how that goes.

Right, be back soon.  I promise to be a better chitter chatter and catch up properly with everyone.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

*Em* hun i really hope that tomorrow brings you really good news, will be thinking of you XX
*Lou* big squishy hug coming up hun, youre having a tough time aint ya.  

*Dizzi* fingers crossed for your interview X

Love n hugs to everyone else, hope youre all okay? Off to bed now as absolutely knackered today X


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all
Em  
I am sorry to read youve had pain and bleeding  tommorow brings you better news from the Beta, I really wish we were sending you big colourfull congratulations posts instead of hugs I hope one day in the not to distant future We will be celebrating with you Chin up hun cry when you need to, we are here 
       

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Em I have everything crossed for you and I hoping today brings better news!!


----------



## Frill

Same here, Em.  I've been thinking of you all morning and have everything crossed.
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

thanks for your posts and good wishes

Have been into clinic had the blood taken they are still hopeful

I am so tired need a sleep but have to ring at 1 for result and knowing my luck i will fal asleep and not wake up til after haha

will pop back after one

Em


----------



## Lou F ❁

Em
lol
lou xxx


----------



## Ceri.

*FAN BLOODY TASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters


Its a 

hcg is 109 14 days post ec

stll in shock and shaking

Em


----------



## Fluffs

Go Em, go Em              Congratulations, what fabtastic news        

Back later once I've sorted out the chaos here!

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

*CONGRATULATIONS EM!*


----------



## Lou F ❁

Oh Em so happy for you.
Huge Hugs
Lou


----------



## Shellebell

OMG Em I am soooooo chuffed
So much so I have just shouted out loud in the office and made a scene


----------



## Ceri.

Em i'm crying happy tears of joy for you here hunny, mum n dad have just been over and they didnt know what was to do !!!! they also say congratulations!!!!
Blummin ecstatic for you both XXXXXXX​                                  ​


----------



## custard

OMG OMG OMG!!!

Em - hugest happy hugs!  That is fantastic news.  You take it easy my dear.               

Yay!!!

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Suzie

em fab fab news  (have posted on other thread  )

My news is placement is arriving at 7pm this evening! 23 month old little boy and looks like he is going to be here a few months!!
So just had to go and equip house  buggy and everything! 
Think drew is in denial 

try and log on when he has gone to bed later

xx


----------



## Shellebell

Yay  congrats to you to Suzie


----------



## custard

Wow!  Congrats Suzie.  That sounds great, hope you manage to get everything you need.
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Sooze ... fab news!


----------



## freespirit.

*  OMG OMG OMG 
 Congratulations Emily 
 Your going to be a mummy 
 I am so so thrilled for you both 
 Wishing you a very happy & healthy 
 pregnancy *​


----------



## freespirit.

Also .........
YAY Suzie  
A little 23 month old for you   Fab news hunni - bet your up on   too   Hope it all goes well for you


----------



## AmandaB1971

Wow, a day full of good news!!!

 Em, I've said it elsewhere but I'll say it again!      Hopefully you've calmed down a bit now! 

Suzie  to you too, how exciting!! At least he shouldn't have the same amount of attitude as K!

My good news is that got home to a letter from PCT saying they agree I should stay at Care for next cycle of tx and to ring Care tomorrow book it and get invoice sent to them!!!!  Am sooooo pleased and Em's great result has just reminded me it can happen! 

Anyway, gotta dash DH has now fallen asleep just as his tea is ready so have switched it off and left it in the oven! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Em, Em, Em!!!!!!!!  I am soooooo chuffed for you!!!!  Doing a happy dance here!!!!!!  Congratuations, and more congratulations!!!!  Wooohoooooo!!!  Remember to take it easy and look after yourself - or you will have us lot to answer to!!!!  

Sorry I have been away the last few days, I tried to do more work before my back was better, and twinged it again!  Still aches, but a lot better now - but still taking it easy!  Nothing new here, school started on Wednesday and we were just given our new books and shown around the new building, the proper lessons will start next week.  

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

Sue , you go steady and watch your back sweetie  

Mandy too YAY   more good news   Thats fab to hear the PCT are gonna fund your cycle  

I'm so wrapped up in everyone elses news I forgot to tell you mine   The   arrived today , so i have been able to book my baseline scan - next Friday 7th Sept   
Also this weekend we are going away to a bike rally ( its the Woz Wolf Rally over Lincs way ) Really looking forward to this , i'm gonna let my hair down and party


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Thanks for all your txts and messages 
They really do mean sooo much to us both

I wasnt expecting this to work and it has the odds were against us from the beginning and it was a BFP
DH is on nights he got to bed at 1130 this morning and i woke him up at 1pm
he was crying cos i was crying and when i told him the result he cried some more, he rang his mum and she was crying, shes told the BIL  hes so happy altho i havent spoke to him and dont intend to as he stresses me out and i dont need that 

I will be alcohol free for sure now

Free fab news on af arriving  for next fridays baseline
lets see if we can continue hoping so much for you

Suzie fab news on your new placement hope you got everything equipped

Amanda thats absolutely fabulous news
sounds similar to what happened for us and i so hope your going to have the same outcome as us

Frill hows u honey not long til your pre tx appt 

Jen how r u

Dizzi how r u feeling
when do you start the clomid 

sue hope your ok

NIcky how r u

SHezza hope u and lil ones are well

Right i need to go and wake dh as hes off to work in 45 mins he dont wanna go bless him

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Suzie

mega quick post 

Good day all round then  love it 

Em - you look after yourself and get dh to do everything  

Free- glad af has appeared so you can get on your way

Mandy - fab news 

Sue - rest up and watch that back of yours 

well K (yes another K  ) is asleep in bed  took all of 5 mins to settle  please god let that be the norm 
need to go clothes shopping over the weekend 

bring on the chitters meet  as dh gets him all weekend 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Awwww bless him Suzie, I'm sure he's gonna be a little sweetie you deserve that after the last few months!

Do you not have any idea how long he's stopping yet?

Em - I too hope you are the first of many Chitter BFP's hun!   I am so chuffed for you!

Free - While I think on, cos I've been meaning to ask this for aggggeees!! Do you ride your bike during the 2ww?

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie

mandy at the mo it is how long is a piece of string  but likely to be at least 6 months during assesment phase 

xx


----------



## Suzie

17
 Days​


----------



## AmandaB1971

6 months wow, that's great!  Is he looking at a return home or being adopted?

Axxx


----------



## Suzie

at moment return home but sw seems to think strong possibility we will have to bridge him to adoption. 

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Ahhhh bless him!  Well he's lucky to have got such a good foster placement although obviously not lucky to be in the situation in the first place, poor little fella.

Axxx


----------



## freespirit.

MandyB1971 said:


> Free - While I think on, cos I've been meaning to ask this for aggggeees!! Do you ride your bike during the 2ww?


Ride my bike    I don't even leave the bedroom for at least the first 7 days of a 2ww , then after that i only ventue down the stairs to the settee


----------



## Fluffs

I can't keep up, it's late    but huge hugs to everyone, especially those with fabby news today        

Night night all zzzzzzzzz

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

SUZIE   A toddler in the house What fantastic news to log onto tonight and for 6 months,
shall we call this guy Little K or K2 

AMANDA  Congrats on getting the right clinic for TX, when do you hope to go again 

EMILY Ive said elsewhere but I really am Chuffed to bits for you, 

FREE I  when you said how much you do on the 2ww!  hun for this cycle  and everything else ALL THE WAY! 
AND this time I'm joining you on the  if I get that far of course . . . .

FLUFFS sleep well hun 

SUE  REST!

SHEZZA hows things hun 

SHELLE & CERI & SALIA & NICKY & LOU & LAURA & HARTS & JEN & FRILL   sorry for the lack of personals, 
I cant scroll back as Ems news is filling the page & quiet rightly so 

MOI ?
I am online tonight then unless the PC gets fixed over the weekend it will be Tuesday before I can login again (day shift monday, Nights Tue/wed)
I have my mum & SD arriving tommorow evening for the weekend  
I am out at a leaving do,they are out too, then Sat night is my SS 40th, and the folowing morning is my other SS miracle's Christening - So I have a busy weekend 
good job really as without the PC I am going *nuts*!
I even did housework before comming to work tonight 

Ive been trying to work out dates for this cycle, 
this is how I think it will pan out 
21st Aug pill day 1
7th Sept GP appointment re sickness
10th Sept Job interview & last day of Pill
11th Sept expect the 
12/13 or 14th London for baseline scan
15th Nottingham for CHITTER MEET

~Dizzi~
 
to 
_ALL Chitters_


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Em that is fantastic news!! I am so pleased for you sweetie!!!!

Sooze brilliant news for you too!! We should call him K2!! Will there be a possibility you could adopt him?


----------



## Frill

There's such brilliant news this week - it's really made me feel positive for next week!

*Suzie * - you must be thrilled to finally have a little one in your care! And how much fun is it to shop for clothes and goodies for him?!    

*Free * - Great news on the date for your baseline scan you get a pompom dance for that!   

*Dizzi * - busy weekend ahead then, missus! Got my fingers crossed for you that you can start your treatment soon.

*Sue * - naughty you for doing too much before your back is better! 

*Amanda * - great news for you too, you must be relieved. 

Big hello to everyone - sorry I can't stop long. This nightmare project is STILL raging but I'm getting there. I think! Our consultation is on Monday and I've got a list of questions ready (diet, exercise - can I still go the gym, what if I have to have painkillers at dentist, blah blah blah). We're hoping to egg share but DH and I haven't made any decisions on whether we want to freeze any embryos too. 

Anyway, enough of me. It's so great to hear such good news - we all need it! And best of all only 17 days to CHITTER MEET! Seeing as I'm going to have a sober room mate now, I'd better be good too! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

I am just popping in before going in the shower i need my hair washing

I just rang my gp (not registered here yet) my notice at work hasnt run out yet so needed to ask nicely for a  med cert!

He asked how the ivf was going when i told him he was cheering think the whole surgery must have heard him

Hes absolutely thrilled and wants to book me in with m/w early i feel quite sad really about leaving the fab gp behind

Frill keeping everything crossed for you for monday honey

love to all chitters i will do personals later

Em


----------



## custard

Morning (duh!) Afternoon all!

Em - Glad GP was lovely, so sorry that you'll have to move, but I'm sure you'll find another lovely one.

Frill - Sorry that your project is still a raging nightmare, but glad that you're getting there with it.

Saila - How are you?

Dizzi - Eeek, so much going on!! We'll be in Nottingham before you know it! Hope the next week or so goes really well for you.

Fluffs - I feel like that too at times. Hope you had a good night's sleep.

Amanda - How are you?

Right, sorry guys, my eyes are going funny and I have a headache, so that's it for personals. Hope everyone else is OK though.

My news is a bit sad really, we had a call from the vet yesterday to follow up on blood tests that Custard had done on Tuesday, and it's not good news. The vet is 99.9% sure that she has liver cancer which has spread to the lymphatic system. The vet says that surgery would be too much for Custard and wouldn't really help as it has probably already spread. I am totally gutted. We only took her in for a check up as she has lost some weight and is fine in every other way. So all we can really do is giver her some tablet to try to support her liver and hope that she has a bit more fun in the meantime.  She seems so fine that it is really hard to believe.

Right, must go and eat.
Lots of love to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

Oh Jen, I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Shellebell

Awwww Jen so sorry to hear that. Big  to you all (and I 'm sure my Mr Jinx would throw in a couple of cat claws   )



Free and Amanda ~ Great news for your TX's  

Lunch break over, going to the cinema tonight to watch that 1408 film. Hopefully get online this weekend


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just a quick message to Jen

So sorry to read about custard

  

i pray the tablets help

Thinking of you dh and custard

Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a big hug Jen - I am so sorry to hear about Custard.  

Nothing new here today.  Went to school - that was a farce!  Trying to rest my back this evening.  Very difficult to rest when I have a lot of ideas on what we are going to do with the loft!  Want to get moving!!!!

Anyway - lots of love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Shezza

guys 

Sorry not been around for all the wonderful news but been so busy, went shopping yesterday and spent an absolute fortune   but all for the new house!! I have news but am going to keep it for the meet, YES I AM STILL COMING!!!!   Mandy, are we still sharing hun??

Just popping on to say huge huge  to Em & Ian, I am so so pleased for you both   wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months or so and of course beyond!!!

Suzie, wow a 23 month old, good luck   if you need any tips then give me a shout, don't forget I have been there once before  but I know you are going to have so much fun too!!! 

Everyone else, sorry yet again I am copping out   but we are all ok. The days are whizzing by and I have lost all track of time, can't believe there was 4 pages to catch up on   

Can't wait to see you all in a couple of weeks time too!!

With love as always

Shez  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hiya everyone
lots of news some good some not so good
So       for those with good news

and      for those who need a hug

will try and do personals next week.
My aunt passed away late last night in her sleep peacefully with most of her family around her, grateful she not suffering but devastated at same time.  

Wish Al was here for some cuddles, to make it worse we had a huge row last night aswell    and am so angry with him but miss him just as much too.  

right enjoy the weekend everyone
lol
Lou


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon Folks 

This is me reporting in for SD!

Lou - Hunny, I'm so sorry to hear about your aunty and your row with Al.    

Shezza - Hun, I'm glad you are getting on with your move, you seem quite a bit more positive about things now you've got some practical stuff to take your mind off it.  In answer to your question, I don't know about the room share hun, unfortunately whether I can come or not has a bit of a question mark over it at the mo, I'm in real agony with my hip and I'm not sure I could sit in the car for so long just at the mo!   I'll make a decision by middle of next week hun and PM you, if I go then we're def on for sharing.  Otherwise I think some of the others have got family rooms so I'm sure you'll be able to share with them.  I don't want to mess you around hun  I am sorry, but this is soooooo painful I can barely drive or walk at the moment with it.  It makes me feel sick most days!   Hopefully once my x-ray results are back they'll be able to start treating it and then it might feel better.

I hope everyone else is ok...

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Went to see the film 1408 last night. Highly recommend it, especially if you have the sound effects we did   A group of 13-15 yr old girls sat behind us, complete with the "OMG, I cant look" sounds when you just know somethings gonna happen. Then the screams when it did happen  

Sue ~ You make sure you look after that back hun 
Amanda ~ Ooo sorry to hear you are in pain hun    I hope you get some results and pain relief soon
Lou ~ So sorry to hear your news hun   I can't quite say this right, but I am glad that she is not suffering anymore and passed peacefully. 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Suzie

15
 Days​


----------



## Suzie

just quick post as at work 

Shezza - sounds like you have been a busy bee  

Jen - so sorry to hear about custard  

Lou - masses of  to you hun you know where I am 

 to everyone

things manic but good here! he has slept right through on both nights  
and first thing he says in morning is cuddle 
Will bring little pic for you to see at the meet  think he should be K2 

be back later after work
love
suzie x


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all, it's late but just popping in quickly to say hi and let you all slap me for being a bad, lazy chitter chatterer.  Now that A is crawling I don't get many spare moments as I can't leave him unattended for a second   He has already been at the dog food, cat food and tortured the cat!  Before he would sit on his mat and play nicely for a few minutes at a time but now he can move that is all he wants to do!  And he seems to have given up on his afternoon nap too          

Anyway, just wanted to send big hugs to everyone  as it sounds as if some of you really need them right now .  Will post again very soon (promise) but be warned MIL is coming to stay again next week (in advance fo A's christening) so I won't be able to get on here much then either      

Love to all

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya

just a quick post from me 

Lou just wanted to send a big  
so sorry to hear about your aunt

thinking of you sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## Ceri.

Mornin chitters......
Lou hun, i'm so sorry to hear about your auntie.  

Afraid i have to follow in Fluffs footsteps, will keep reading but cant post much at the mo, lot going on, and Lissy isnt too good, poor mites got a cold and cough and she's got the infamous rosy cheeks and dribbling!  
Off into town in a mo to get something to wear for a wedding tomorrow, always leave stuff til last minute me 
Huge  and  to everyone.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitter

Just a quick pop in from me too

isnt it what we call doing a shezza from distant memory  

I am off to clinic tomorrow for a check up have been experiencing some pains dh is panicky about them so they said since i have to pop over to collect some more cyclogest they will check me over if i go in at 9am, my cons is in tomorrow morning as well so he can review me as well

They arent concerned think its pretty normal but are happy to look me over to give me peace of mind

Will try and pop in later dh nipping me to meadowhall and then going to parents for dinner about 4

love to all
Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

with your appointment Em, I'm sure it's fine but getting peace of mind is a good thing! 

Axx


----------



## Suzie

just a quickie  as at work

Em hope everything is ok . i am sure it is 

you all sound as busy as me!  

another nights sleep  K2 being a little lovie. drew taken him to seaside to have paddle 

be back later

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Awwwww Bless him!!! You deserved a little lovie after the challenges of the last placement shall we say!

Axxx


----------



## Suzie

14
 Days​


----------



## freespirit.

Hiya ladies ,
Well not long since back from the bike rally , feeling all partied out , but just wanted to check how everyone was . Just a few personals , but otherwise doing a shezza , cause i'm pooped ........

Lou , I am sorry to hear that your aunty has passed 

Jen , I'm sorry to hear your sad news about Custard 

Mandy , I'm sorry to hear you are in pain , what is wrong with your hip ? 

Suzie , It sounds like you have a little angel there -


Suzie said:


> first thing he says in morning is cuddle


 Oh Bless him 

Frill ,  with your appointment tomorrow hunni 

Shezza , your posts seem a little brighter , i hope that cloud is lifting 

Love n hugs to you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Lou - I am so sorry to hear about your aunt.  My prayers go to you and the rest of her family.

Em - I hope everything goes ok tomorrow.  As everyone else said, it will give you some peace of mind.  The last thing you want at the moment is to get stressed!

Sending love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

Sorry Em   Forgot to say to you too   for today


----------



## Fluffs

Good luck Em


----------



## Shellebell

Afternoon all, just a quicky as at work (Aren't we all saying that recently  )

Em ~ Hope everything went well today hun


----------



## Suzie

13
 Days​


----------



## Suzie

just a quickie as at work 

everything fine here just busy week as always when its first week of placement meetings for new placement. K2 is being an absolute star  

Cant believe it is only 13 days until chitter meet  yey! Shezza text and asked me what time we will be meeting.any suggestions?

hope you are all well?

x


----------



## custard

Hi All!

Suzie - Some of us talked about falling over at the ice rink on the Saturday afternoon.  Are there enough of us interested to do that?  Or shall we fix a time at the hotel or a cafe in town?  I MUST get down to Bravissimo at some point to get some decent underwear!!!  I'm spending Friday night with a uni friend in Chilwell (outskirts of Nottingham) so I'd quite like to have the morning with her, but any time from lunch is fine with me.

Lots of love to all,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

sorry i am very bad at personals just now 

I hope that everyone is doing ok

 to those who need them

I have a mild ohss
have free fluid in pelvis

I had a repeat beta today and the levels are doubling nicely 
I saw the prof and another prof! lol

Told its not going to be the easiest of pgs but i knew that anyway
I feel nauseated most of the time (ohss is contributing to this) but pains are managable

Clinic are happy to continue with betas until scan or not whichever i decide
my veins are not happy to give any blood but if i want them to do the betas then they will repeat them

Have an afternoon nap every day now for a couple of hours 

Next beta is due thurs if i decide on it

I will hopefully have energy for personals tomorrow 

Em


----------



## Fluffs

Good news Em   

PS Girls, if you go skating then I want piccies        

Night all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you lots of hugs Em.  I am glad everything went ok.

Take care

Hugs 

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters!

just popping by to do a few personals

Frill i hope that your appt went well yesterday 
let us know how you and dh got along

Free not long until your baseline scan       

Amanda loving your new ticker honey the days will go by really quickly
are you doing a lp or sp

NIcky hows u honey hope your doing ok not long for you either 

Dizzi hows the tx going sorry i am a bit lost are you still on the pill or have you started clomid
hope u get your pc up and running very soon we  miss you!

Shezza hows u and zak and freya are you settling into your new house

Suzie hope all is still wel with k2 

ceri hows you and lissy

harts hope ur doing ok

shelley how r u doing

Jen hows custard doing

Saila not long until your kitties are due bet you are excited, will dh look after them for the chitters meet 

Lou how r u doing thinking of you sweetie


sue hows thebackhun

Fluffs hope u and A are well

am sorry to anyone i missed

I am off to one of them pre registration appts at drs at 12 and need to shower before hand hope dont wake dh up lol hes asleep as on nights

Love to all

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Girls!!  

Sorry I haven't been around much!!

Em ~ I am hoping DH will look after the kittens for the meet  

Its touch and go at the moment if I can go girlies     put an early appearance in and IUI was brought forward and now I am not responding well I could possibly be basted a week on Friday and that will be the day before the meet and I don't feel too comfortable going on the meet the day after basting  

Nicky ~ I will ring you tonight I promise. Was upset after yesterdays scan and didn't feel upto much!


----------



## Fluffs

Saila, ^huge^ hope things start looking better soon            Hope this IUI is the one        

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

Hello my darlings

Well, I will try not to do a shezza so will start with some personals....

Salia  - sorry to hear your news hon  Completely understand that if you're blasted day before the meet you won't feel like coming. Fingers crossed things get better for you 

Em  - good to hear you are resting every day and taking it easy and it sounds like they put your mind at rest yesterday

Lou  - sorry to hear about your aunty  at least now she can be at peace and without pain. But I know that doesn't stop the grieving, so my thoughts are with you and your family.

Suzie  - K2 sounds a real sweetie, looking forward to seeing a pic!

Shezza  - manic as ever missus! Intrigued by your news, you definitely sound bright and positive which is great! By the way, me and Em have a family room so if you want to share, that's no probs.

Free  - thanks for your texts yesterday hon - always thinking of others, aren't you? How's things going - any more side effects?

Jen  - how is custard doing? I'd definitely be up for ice skating, but depends what time everyone is meetin up.

Dizzi  - how are you hon?

Fluffs  - does A like cat food then?!   Sounds like you've got your hands full!

Ceri  - how's Lissy doing? I hope she's feeling much better today.

Nicky  - how are you hon? Haven't heard from you in ages!

Sue  - how are you? Is your back getting better?

Amanda  - sorry to hear you are in such pain with your hip 

Shelle  - my DH wants to see 1408 but I hate horror flicks. I think he'll have to wait till its out on DVD and he can put the surround sound on and scream like a girl to his heart's content! 

Big hello  (and sorry) to anyone I've missed. I hope you are okay.

Me, me, me: 

Thank you to all of you who sent good wishes - it meant a lot as I actually started getting a bit worried/scared about the whole thing and hardly slept the night before. 

Appointment went well yesterday - although we were there about 3hrs - I was so hungry I could have bitten my own arm off! It's unlikely we'll be able to egg share as my right ovary doesn't seem to have many follicles and so sharing would really reduce our chances. So we are frantically working out pennies to see if we can afford the full cost (we can, just) and if so, then I may start on my next cycle! 

DH's stuff is all fine and healthy, so that's one thing off our minds too. My head's all in a tizz really - I'm keen to do it, but then obviously daunted at the side effects, procedures blah blah blah. Also, because I suffer from sinus pain and nosebleeds, I'll do the injection form of stimming. Not great when I'm not good with needles either. Talk about a lost cause!

So that's us really. I'll keep you posted and let you know when we actually start. If it's not at the end of this month, we may leave it to the new year as I'm not sure I could cope emotionally with it in the run up/over Christmas.

You guys are the only ones who know we are doing this (apart from one of my friends who won't hassle me and DH's boss) as we don't want friends and family always asking us how it's going etc etc.

*The MEET*

What time are we all meeting? It's going to take me about three hours to drive up from Wokingham, so it'd be good to meet in the afternoon rather than morning/lunchtime. I'm definitely up for ice skating if others are but I'm also happy to just eat cake all day and sit on my !!


----------



## custard

Ooooh cake!!!  Did someone say cake??!
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Frill

Jen, why is your ticker 13 days' to chitter meet and mine is 11?  Am I going to a different one?


----------



## Suzie

reckon your ticker is not right   

It will take me about 3 hours to get there for me , check in at hotel is 3pm onwards. So shall we all meet around one ish? for coffee  

x


----------



## Frill

Oh, big nadgers, I'm never good with numbers.  

I'm more likely to get there for 2-3ish - but if I can manage for 1pm, will try.

I'll let you know what colour DMs I'm wearing so you'll know its me (rather than that Free bird)!


----------



## Wraakgodin

It isn't FAIR!!!!  I feel sad that I won't be with you lovely ladies at the meet-up!

Sue


----------



## Frill

I know, that's you and Fluffs and who else

We'll raise a slice of cake/beer to you though!


----------



## Wraakgodin

On second thoughts Frill, send the cake in the post!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Suzie

no cake as I am mega fat at the mo   sorry slap me  

will be sad not to meet you sue and fluffs 

K2 doing well, he has been at nursery this afternoon so had a little time to brush my hair etc  

be back later as got to go pick him up

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls
At the mo i can't get anyone to cover my Sat moening at work, so I will leave Luton at 1. Thinking I will be there at 3-4 ish 

Saila ~ Pants it looks like you can't come, but it's for such a good reason    
Frill ~ Good news from your appoint  
Em ~ Good news from you appoint too, at least you know what is happening 

Love n hugs to all, will try and get on later at home  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya all.....
Thanks for asking about Lissy, took her to the gp's yesterday and the poor mites got a chest infection, she's quite chesty and sneezy and weezy (sp?) but she's being very brave bless her, but i hate seeing her like this. 
Then i'm coming down with a stinking cold, my head pounding tonight, sore throst and snotty. proper whinging ar$e arent i!!!?
So early night for all of us i think!

Sorry for the me post, will have a read back to see how you all are.


----------



## Suzie

12
 Days​


----------



## custard

Meeting for coffee at 1 sounds great to me...  Just say where.  I can't think of any nice coffee places in the centre of town at the mo.... I'll put my mind to it.

Gorra dash - breakfast's ready.
Kisses and hugs all round.     
Jen
xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Just a quickie as off to work ladies ..........

Mmmm Cake Cake........ Who said Cake Is that part of the plan to sit and eat cake  Not up on the coffee shops , but somewhere on the Old Market Square should be good and close to the hotel . Theres a lot of new places the top end of the square , but i'm not sure on names ect .... Theres a small Costa coffee place , and theres also a Hard Rock Cafe just of the square too .

Gotta rush , back later ladies ,
Love ya all
x x x


----------



## Frill

Oooerr, if we're meeting at a coffe shop, will someone who knows Nottingham meet me at the Travelodge and be my guide? Mind you, my superhero cake senses can usuall sniff out a coffe walnut slice at 3 miles!   

Ceri - sorry to hear you're feeling poorly too.  Hopefully it's a fleeting thing - there's a lot of it about.

Well, I was meant to start work at 8am but had got to a really good bit in my book and then of course I had to catch up on what happened at the Mercury Music Prize awards and come on here!  

Later chitters.
xxx


----------



## Suzie

Frill I dont mind meeting you at the hotel at one  as I have no idea of my way around nottingham 

Ceri - get better soon! 

just quicky as little man is asleep on the sofa  
have planning meeting in an hour so best make myself look respectable 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Frill

Great Suzie, that's a date!   But can we say 2pm? 

I'll PM my mobile number to you as I'm not sure if you've got it or not.


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon All

This is very important!! 

Unfortunately I can't come to the Chitters Meet cos my hip is so painful, I've made this decision today after having been to Manchester and back and being in agony now. There's just no way I could drive twice as far as that and then be fit to do anything once I arrived. Unfortunately I'm not due back at the docs until next Thursday so it's unlikely that it'd be fixed by the Saturday (if it's gonna be fixed!  ) This does now leave a problem as Shezza and I were supposed to share a room! Could you make room for Shezza in another room as I'd feel terrible if she ends up all on her little own cos I'm a mardy ar$e!

Sorry to not be coming, I was looking forward to it but I feel like poo at the mo, with my very badly painful hip, allergies which are driving me to distraction and sleep deprivation caused by both of those things it's not good!

Sorry for the whinge and I'll be looking forward to the piccy's when you get back! I'll do SD here with Sue, Fluffs etc which you're gone! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Frill

Oh, Amanda I'm so sorry to hear that you're in so much pain AND that you can't make the meet.  

I really hope that they can do something to help with the pain when you go for your appointment next week.

Shezza - I've said before, you're welcome to share with me and Em if you want and I'm fairly sure a few of the others have got family rooms too, so there'll be no shortage of choice of who you want to crash with.  

I've just finished doing my accounts (or some of it).  Blimey - how tedious is that!  I haven't done any real work today - oh dear, what a surprise!  DH is out tonight and I'm at the point where I've just got to finish my book.  

I hope you all have a good evening.  Amanda - take care of yourself.

x


----------



## freespirit.

Mandy , I am so sorry to hear that you are in pain and are not gonna be able to make it to the meet  

Frill , I'm so glad to hear you haven't over done it on the work front hunni  

If anyone wants meeting anywhere round Notts , I'd be happy to oblige being a local lass n all that


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a huuuuuuuuge get well hug, Amanda!!!!  I hope you feel better soon.

Sue


----------



## Suzie

ohh dear Amanda  so sorry you are in pain and also sad you cant make the meet  get better soon

Shezza you are welcome to kip with me and lou if you want as not sure mrs chaos will be able to come as she is going to hossie sometime next week.

frill just got your message   have sent you one back 

xx


----------



## Suzie

11
 Days​


----------



## Suzie

we have 13 at the mo coming ! lets home it is lucky for us  

sooo excited it's gonna be fab!

I apologise now for any tipsy behaviour  

x

p.s who is joining me in a beer? please say im not the only one


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

I think I will join you Suzie in a tipple or two   
Dizzy ~ As per the above = I will make my apologies now just in case      
Amanda ~ So sorry you will not be able to make it hun. Don't worry we will get your mobile and send drunken texts to you and Fluffs   Get painless soon hun 
Frill ~ Don't overwork yourself  

Love n Hugs to all

Shelley Xxxx


----------



## Shezza

Hiya

Just a quickie, sorry, yet again!!!

 for Mandy, I have PM'd you hun  

Can we meet at the hotel cos I haven't got a clue around Notts either!?

I will kip with anyone, I don't mind at all!! Who is gonna argue over someone who farts  

Im off to bed as shattered!!

Night all

Loads of love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Shelle - Sssshhhh don't give Suzie my mobile no I've heard about her and the drunken texts!!    Only joking Suzie! 

Thanks for all your nice messages, if the x-rays show nothing I'm off to the osteopath apparently he does hips! So I'm determined to get it sorted soon cos not being able to sleep is terrible I'm shattered and I'm too busy to be tired! 

Anyway sorry to be a moaning old bag! 

Axxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

I WILL BE HAVING A TIPPLE OR 5    so i apologise in advance also  

Me n Dizzi are coming down together so will chat with Dizzi and work out time n place n let u all know.

Amanda so sorry u not coming u will be missed soo much hope the hip starts to mend soon.

I was gonna go n see Al on Sat for a few days in Ireland but i have the funeral on Mon so i am now going day after our meet up so i will be doubly giddy  

As for bunking up with us Shezza more than welcome   (suzie farts)

Right i am sooo cold i am off to watch Brothers n Sisters on the sofa with a cuppa tea n a quilt  

Huge hugs to everyone 
   
lol
Lou


----------



## freespirit.

Jen , I've PM'd you


----------



## freespirit.

*Happy Anniversary Jen*
  ​


----------



## Suzie

Lou F said:


> As for bunking up with us Shezza more than welcome   (suzie farts)
> Lou


I do not!  



MandyB1971 said:


> Shelle - Sssshhhh don't give Suzie my mobile no I've heard about her and the drunken texts!!    Only joking Suzie!


umm no idea where you heard that from  

  Happy Anniversary Jen     ​


----------



## Ceri.

Mornin all.... 
*
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY JEN!*
are ya doing something nice today?

Lou... how ya feelin today hun?

Em ... hows you and bubba?

Sooze... hows the lil un doing, still asking for cuddles?

Mandy... hows you today? hope not in too much pain hun x

Nicky...you gone quiet again, you ok sweet?

Hiya to everyone else, hope youre all okay. 

bl00dy ell i aint never had a cold like this before. am absolutely smothered. Need to go food shopping but havent the energy. sod it chris is off tomorrow, he can go! Going to curl up on sofa for a bit whilst Lis is asleep.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Amanda i am sorry to read that your in a lot of pain i hope that it eases up for you very soon

Jen  to you and dh

Ceri get well soon sweetie 

Suzie hope you and k2 are well

Lou how r u 

Nicky how r u hun

Dizzi hope you get your new pc up and running asap we miss ya

free hows the d/r going

sorry to anyone i missed

Sorry i am not very active here atm
My mind is working overtime mainly because others at the same stage as me have betas in the thousands and mine are in the hundreds, i have huge waves of tiredness and today i have been up since 4am feeling sooo sick 

Am waiting for todays beta result if they could test the blood as it was such a minute sample so hopefully that will give me some reassurance

Am going to try and eat some soup and then after i speak to the clinic will try and sleep for a little while (if i can!)

Em


----------



## Shellebell

Em ~ Awww babe   

Jen   I hope you have a great day

Love n Hugs to all
at work and on here when shouldn't be  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Suzie

quick post as K2 is at nursery 

I cant believe the chitter meet is sooo close now 

Em  - hope everything is ok 

xx


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

finally managed to get connected to internet today.  Don't know how many personals I will be able to manage as have a lot of catching up to do!

Emily-- I am so happy for you and dh hun.  DH was on settee watching a film while I was reading your news and I just started bawling! Are you still coming to the meet?  If you are, do you want to catch the train together? Oh-- I now live in Grenoside in Sheffield (Barnsley side!) so if you want to meet up at any time, give me a shout.    lets hope that we have started a 2007 BFP chitter chatters trend!

Free- how is the d/r going?  Sorry but I couldn't fit a harley in my case on the way back, although I had seen plenty of them!

Suzie- great news about K2.  He sounds like a little sweetie.  Is your shoulder all healed now?

Dizzi- how are you hunni?  sorry, absent minded me forgot the JD!

Ceri-- hope you and E feel better soon.

Jen- happy anniversary to you and dh. How many years?

Shezza- great that you are still coming to the meet.  You are intriguing us with your news.

Mandy- sorry to hear you are in so much pain. Fingers crossed that it eases soon

a big hello and lots of love to everyone else. sorry but I will have to read further back to catch up but got to go now cuz think I need some food!

oh yeah- had 20 wk scan on Monday and all is well. We wanted to know the sex but bubs obviously didn't want us to know cuz kept its legs crossed

Are all the rooms booked now for the meet?  Ceri- have you booked ours or do you want me to?  

I will try to get back online later today or tomorrow.  A bit awkward with MIL and FIL around all the time!

lots of love,

hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## custard

Hi All!

Just a quickie...  Thanks for your kind wishes.  I hadn't updated my ticker...  Our 6th wedding anniversary was on the 1st Sept.  I've done a new one now.  It was a lovely day and we had a great meal at a new Chinese restaurant in town.

Shezza - I've already booked a room with Free, but it's looking a lot like she might not be able to stay over, so if you want to share with me you're welcome.  I feel a warning that I probably snore should be made here....

Anyway, just a quickie as I said as I've been gardening all day and need a bath.

Lots of love to all,
Jen
xxx

P.S. Amanda and Saila, I too am very sad that you won't make the meet.


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies ,
Shezza , as Jen said , I'm not sure if I'm going to be staying over , so you would be doing me a favour to room share with Jen . I am definatly coming to the meet , but TBH with you my DR has been horrible , I've had terrible SE and I've been in bed for 9.30 everynight now for ages , i will be on my stims by next week too  and really don't know what I'm going to be doing with scans etc  .... so you see I'm just not sure where I'm gonna be at for staying over    I can't wait for the meet though , i am really looking forward to seeing you all .

Jen , sorry for seeming to mess you around   This whole thing would be easier if we knew 'this is gonna be then' and 'this bit then' etc etc - still in a total muddle about what to tell work and friends etc ( not gonna tell them the truth , but haven't got a story straight yet   ) and that along with the current buseralin and all the other wonderfull new drugs I'm gonna be on is messing with my head .

Em , Hope you get some news soon to ease your mind re the beta's  

Harts , Lovely to see you posting - don't worry about the Harley babe  

Ceri , Get well soon hunni  

Suzie , is K2 all settled in now ? What does Drew think to being the stay home daddy when you come to the meet ?

Dizzi , Are you up and running with that new pooter yet 

Laters lovely ladies 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## custard

Hey Free,  worry not hun.  This whole thing is hard enough.  I TOTALLY know how annoying it is not to know when everything will happen and all the rest.  That's the beauty of us - no need to explain.   Looking forward to meeting you.

Lossa love,
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya chitters

well i am in a bit of turmoil about the meet, but really dont want to let anyone down or anything

ATM i am having pretty much all day nausea and needing to sleep for between 2 and 3 hours in the afternoon and so dont think i am honestly going to be up to much let alone out for the evening, i just dont want to spoil everyone elses time

On a positive note......

hcg levels have gone up to 1124 clinic are happy with this and unless i have any concerns (pain/bleeding) i am not back to them until 17th Sept for my scan at 6w4d

slept from 2-5 this pm dh cooked dinner washed up went to work 

I will try and do personals tomorrow sorry to moan i am happy to be where i am just finding it a tad harder than i thought i would

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I'm back!!!!!

Sorry Ive not posted Ive been so tired, tonights no different but I am making this post my priority . . . .

So much going on for us chatters, I hardly no where to start!

Mandy, I am really sad to see your not coming, and that the reason behind it is your painful hip, what have the doctors said  how do you think youve hurt it ?

Emily     sounds like your being taken good care of, so long as your betas are going up, dont worry.

Jen  sorry I missed it, glad you had a nice time.

Free I'm like you at the moment all over the place with this TX,  Wishing you so much luck and  I need a truck to get it to you!

Lou We need to start planning our road trip to Nottingham  Sorry to read about your aunt 

Ceri   hope you and Lissy are on the mend 

Suzie its amazing to think you have a little one in the house, sounds like your enjoying the fresh challenge K2 is bringing. hows your work stuff ?

Harts glad your scan went well, dont worry about the Jack D, I'm not allowed to drink it at the moment

Frill  your posts are bursting with enthusiasm for the meet - not long now

Shezza glad your OK hun, looking forward to catching up

Fluffs  are you and A OK?

Nicky hows things with you what did you name the gekos 

Salia not long now till your new kittens arrive

Me 

Nothing new here I am back online with a new laptop pc I have the Drs tommorow to work out a sicknote for tx, and monday is my Job interveiw 

I have a cracking headache so I am going to pretty this post up, then jump in a bath and listen to some soothing music
Sorry if Ive missed you feel free to bash me . . . 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

just quickie to say  

dizzi - work stuff is ok thanks , senior manager apologised !   and i still find it difficult to believe we have a toddler in the house also 

Free - have my daily truck loads of  not been getting to you 

Em - as dizzi said as long as your betas are doing well then thats great 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Suzie

10
 Days​


----------



## Frill

Morning!

Dizzi - lovely to see you posting.  I hope you had a good night's sleep and that headache has gone.  Just the weekend to go and it's your job interview!       

Em - so sorry to hear you are having a hard time.   I really want you to come to the meet but you've got to put yourself first which means don't give yourself extra pressure.  We'd all love to see you, but why not wait until nearer the time and see how you feel?

Free  for you hon too.  It sounds you're having a tough time too.  Hopefully a big dollop of cake next weekend with us will help!  

Jen - glad you had a lovely anniversary day.

Hi to everyone else  

I'm going to be good (after skiving on here ) and do some work this morning - have realised I need to get me **** in gear as I haven't invoiced much money in the past couple of months.  Oh dear. 

We're off to see Run Fatboy Run tonight - it's had average reviews but I like Simon Pegg and it'd be interesting to see how David Schwimmer shapes up as a director.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

afternoon all

Em ~ I really hope you make the meet, but we can all fully understand if you are not feeling 100%  
Frill ~ Get back to the W word, your know the thing that I am skiving from as well  

Love n Hugs to all
Not sure when I will have time to get online over the weekend, I hope you all have a good one

Shelley Xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
I just wanted to call in and share my good news - I've been for my baseline scan today , and am all down regg'd , i start stimming tonight , i'm feeling all happy that i'm moving on to the next stage  ........ chants this time hun this time  

Emily , I think Frill gave good advice , 'see how you feel a little nearer the time' , I sooo hope i get to meet you , I feel like i've chatted with you for ever , and still we havent met in the real world yet , but i totally understand if your not up to coming 

Shellebelle , Don't you get caught skiving missis ...... Just a thought for you skivers out there in office environments - a little mirror somewhere on your desk may prevent the boss stumbling on you in mid post 

Frill , Enjoy the film tonight hun 

Jen , Thankyou hunni  Even though i know you all understand i still feel the need to explain waffle on 

Sooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to meeting you all and having a big slice of naughty cake 

Love and huge huggles to you all
Freespirit 
x x x


----------



## Shellebell

Cake... did someone say cake again    If there ain't no cake when we get there ain't gonna be impressed      

 Great news free


----------



## DizziSquirrel

How About I buy a cake and bring it with me 

Although I love Chocolate cake, as a first choice, carrot cake as a second and any as a third 

Headache better, think I must need my eyes testing,
I went to the GP today and have been signed off for a month  So I am a very happy banana atm, and work have no idea 
Free great news on the scan hun  you get beyond the 2ww this time 

Sue   I missed you off my previous post, can you forgive me 
I just thought I need to host part 3 of the harry potter quiz now I'm back online 

Shelle  have a good weekend catch you Monday

Suzie thanks for posting the countdowns we are almost in single digits  Glad the work stuff got sorted, is K" enjoying nursery  has he been there before ?

Lou shall I ring you Monday evening to sort out our road trip 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Dizzi

Welcome Back Hun! 

I'm going to the Docs on Thursday to get the results of my X-ray.  I haven't hurt it hun it's just started on it's own which is why he thinks it's arthritis!  I only walked about half a mile yesterday and I could've been sick when I got home with the pain. Still hopefully the x-ray will shed some light and we can move towards making it a bit easier even if not curing it!

I'm sorry not to be coming to the meet, but I do know it's the right decision.

Take care

Amanda xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

OMG   I've just read the Gonal F leaflet and wish i hadn't 'genetically engineered chinese hamster ovary' - pass me the bucket pleeeeease 

Dizzi fab news about getting signed off hunni


----------



## Lou F ❁

Evening ladies
Just a quicky from me am cream crackered  
I had my hair cut today and if i say so myself it looks lovley am very impressed with her 1st time she has done it for me.
I was back at the Dr today as Physio have discharged me saying nothing else can be done !! So i have an Xray on Tuesday and got new pills hope they work   

Dizzi i am at my aunts funeral on Monday but should be home by 7 so if u want to ring after that i will PM u my home number if that easier.

Everyone else sorry for the quick me post will be back tomoz and do personals after i have baked cakes for the wake on Monday  

Should i bake some cakes for the meet up for a midnight munchies    

Right bed time calls 
hugs to all
lol
Lou


----------



## Harts

Good morning!

I am a bit confused.  Everybody's ticker seems to be wrong except for Frills

Is anyone taking a train to the meet?  If anyone is, would you like to meet at the station? Please let me know what time you are due to get in and i will get the closest train from sheffield.

Free- great news about starting stims hun    Not quite sure what to make of the gonal f though!

Dizzi---     for you too hun. Wow, a month off work.  That should make this cycle a lot easier.

Suzie- how is K2 doing?

Lou- hope the new pills starting doing the trick hun.  Did not see your post before about your aunt. sorry to hear the news.

Mandy- hope you feel better soon

Nicky- where are you? hope you are okay. any names yet?

Em- hope you are feeling a bit better today. Not long til your scan!

Frill- how was the film?  We want to see that one.

Shelley- did you get caught skiving?

Jen- glad you had a great anniversary

Fluffs- how are u and A

Ceri- hope you and E are feeling better

Shezza- how are you doing hun?  How are the little uns?

Saila- when are the kittens due?  Anymore news on your cycle.

A big hello to anyone that I missed.  Sorry if I have. It is not personal!

As for me, going a bit loopy stuck at MIL and FIL.  Yesterday FIL took out our dogs and one of the leads broke.  He asked if we had a spare one and we said we did somewhere!  (Living out of boxes atm).  We said we would look for it once we finished tea (I was in the middle of cooking it!) Next thing I know, I hear loads of noise from the garage, went out to have a look and MIL and FIL sat there going through all our stuff.  Needless to say, I was not impressed.  Told dh who told them to stop and all they could say is "we are just trying to help".  Dh wasn't happy and said that we would look through our own stuff. Then FIL piped up to say that he had seen it somewhere a couple of weeks ago which makes me think that they went through everything while we were in the states. I hate not having my own space and privacy.  ARGHHHHH!

sorry for the rant

chat soon and see a lot of you next week!

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​






*

Ceri   Elysia  18/5/07

Dizzi hoping for a monitored cycle if AF settles again last IVF attempt 
with own eggs later this year  telephone consult on the 20th Aug 

Fluffs   Alexander 20/12/06

Freespirit TX 6 - 1st IVF with immune drugs, Stimming NOW!  

Emily  19/08 testing 02/09 

Amanda FET - BFN  review appointment July

Frill Starting first cycle of IVF Autumn 2007   

Nicky IVF April/May 07   Going again as soon as funds allow it 

Shellebelle On Met & Clomid now + Holistic Therapies  

Jen 2nd IVF July 07 1 blastocyst transferred and 1 frostie  

Shezza One Little miracle  called Stinky pants (Zac)   
And a suprise   Freya Leigh Born 10/06/07 

Suzie fostering K2 at present 
Treatment begins again when she can get her  into gear 

LouF  CZ for DE 28th Feb  for EC and ET on 2nd March God it feels fanbloodytastic to be on the road to tx again

Laura  Madeline  following ICSI

Sue  Have to lose 13kilos before the doctors will even TALK to us. 

Harts  Secret cycle ended with a  EDD-

Saila  IVF November/December ~ Doing the Cambridge Diet Until Then

Please let me know if you want it worded differently or if I have missed something  
which I will then update *
​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

[quote author=freespirit. ]
  Chitter Chatters Meet 

Nottingham
Ladies only

Sat 15th - Sun 16th September  

Definates 
Freespirit - Nottingham 
Suzie  - Tractor land
Harts - Sheffield 
Dizzi - Shropshire 
Mandy - Lancashire
Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
Jen - Frome Somerset
Frill  - Berkshire 
Lou f - North Wales 
Nicky - Co Durham
Em  - Barnsley 
Saila  - Middlesborough
Shezza - Chesterfield 
Shellebelle - Luton Bedfordshire 
Gayn - 
Mez  - 

Our Absent friends  
Sue 
Laura
Fluffs 
Amanda

Definatly staying at  
Travelodge Nottingham Central Hotel
New City House, Maid Marian Way
[email protected] NG1 6DD

Tel: 0871 984 6280

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral

Room Sharing 
Nicky , Saila & Mez
Suzie , Lou F & Shezza
Jen & Freespirit
Dizzi & Shellebelle 
Frill & Em
Harts & Ceri


​[/quote]


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

ooh i am first (well after dizzi!)

Dizzi i am glad you have the time off work for this treatment cycle i hope it will make a huge difference to how this cycle will go, i know our circumstances are completely different but i truly believe if i hadnt had the time off work our outcome would have been totally different

sending lots of       

ooh just to say my test date was 30/08 and my edd is 08/05/08

Harts sorry to read about the inlaws i think i would be feeling exactly the same as you honey
Just think of next week and a weekend away from it!

Free sending masses of           
i recall the merionial (sp?) was horse wee yucky glad i didnt have that one sometimes reading this info reveals things we didnt rather know!

Amanda hope that your not in too much pain

Suzie hope that k2 is doing ok is drew all ready for their boys w/e next week

Ceri hope that you and E are feeling much better

Jen hows u hope custard is doing okish

Lou hope that the new pills help and i will be thinking of you on monday 

Nicky hows you honey your v quiet just busy no doubt

Fril hows u sweetie

Shelley hows u have u started the clomid yet or still awaiting af

Saila sending lots of        for you sweetie for monday

Shezza hows you hope that zak and freya are ok

Fluffs how are u and A oooh only 2 wks until the christening  hows the preperations coming along

Laura your too quiet hope all is well with you

Sue how r u sweetie

Well i dont think i missed anyone!

As for me.....
well i am feeling a little more upbeat after speaking to the clinic on thursday afternoon about the levels they say so long as they are doubling every _72_ hours they wouldnt be worried and for thursda they were lookin for levels of 1000 and i had 1124

I am still feeling tired 24/7 and seem to have a whole day of nausea followed by a day with none quite strange but the tiredness never leaves

DH is working nights at present and willow is still in season i think shes feeling alittle fruity atm as keeps wanting to go out in the garden and just nosying about which i have no objection to but at 4am and 6am its taking it to a bit extreme the little 

My godaughte Charley was rushed into hospital yesterday night with suspected meningitis her mum is obviously petrified and she has a lumbar puncture today so waiting for news, i havent been to see her as obviously want to take no risks shes only 7 weeks old bless her am not sure how long results take to come back for lumbar puncture but i hope it wont be too long

Am off to meadhowhall this afternoon when dh is up to collect my new wedding ring ooh better late than never it was supposed to be ready a month ago

Am off now to have a little of what i fancy this morning its beans on toast!

love to all
Em


----------



## Shellebell

Ooo I lost you there in the move. The last thread was locked but no mention of the move  

Em ~ Glad you are feeling a little better with it all hun. You take it easy hun  
Harts ~ I would be   too. I would put mouse traps in the boxes   Well garages are full of mice aren't they    

Well I am knackered at the mo. Slept for 12 hours heavily last night   I think it's a mix of my cough that has been coming and going for the past few weeks and the fact  has done a runner (well apart from the spotting I had, If I class that as AF she should have been back around now) I am back in the Dr's on Tues so hopefully they can sort me out  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oops - it was early . . . off to leave a link now back later this evening as DH due home any time 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

NEW HOME THIS WAY ------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110500.msg1572960#msg1572960


----------



## Ceri.

Em ... Glad youre feeling more upbeat hunny, unfortunately tiredness is a good sign! I was constantly knackered for the first 12 weeks ish, napping every afternoon, it will get better 

Free, glad the jabs are going well hun, keep at it 

Mandy... hope youre feeling better?

Lou... hope youre okay hun 

Hiya to everyone. I'm jibbing out on personals today i'm afraid. Still absolutely smothered in a cold. Never had a cold like this before. My best mate rung me last night. she's also been in bed all week and off work with it. Mums rung me this a.m and she's now got it.  so its doing the rounds. Took some benylin 4 flu yesterday and it floored me, spent most of the day in bed, soooo glad Chris was off work. Not taking owt today so i can keep awake for Lissys sake! She still has a cough and snivvely nose bless her, but is improving slightly.

Hugs to all XXXX


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
Nice new home Thanks Dizzi  

Ceri , you have my full sympathy with your cold   

Shell , big huggles to you too hunni   Personally i think if you sleep for 12 hours , you obviously need it and it will do you good .

Em , Hope you on a tired day rather than a sick day   Sorry to hear about your god daughter , i hope she makes a full speedy recovery  

Me - right now i feel absolutly kak   my head is splitting and i am all bunged up with a cold full of catar , seem tobe developing tooth ache too  , that coupled with SE of drugs is great - NOT - . It also makes me very worried that having a cold will upset the tx , just so can't beleive i'm feeling ill after all the vitamins and healthy eating i've been doing  

Laters loverlies
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Free , try not to worry about the cold with tx, i had a full blown one in the middle of my last tx!  Doesnt help though when you feel so kakky


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello ladies!!!!

Nothing new here.  Tried to move our bed into another room and twinged my back, AGAIN, so spent the last couple of days in bed!!  Going for a meal with friends tonight and then to a firework display.  Then tomorrow we are going to visit DH's friend who has just had a baby girl.  Auntie Sue has spent too much money on prezzies!!!!  

Sending everyone a big hug - sounds like everyone is suffering in one way or another.  Hope you all get well soon.  Hope all the side-effects subside for you Em!

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

Thanks Ceri , your post has brightened my day , knowing you had a full on cold and now have little Lissy has made me feel emotionally a bit better


----------



## Suzie

quick post as at work this mornin and it is K2's 2nd birthday today  and we have present opening and bbq etc this afternoon 

get well wishes to those who are feeling poorly 

and did someone mention cake!  

be back when he goes to bed later 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Suzie

ticker done correctly now 

anyone want it I will add it to your profile for you  

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning all
Not long now till the meet up I am getting excited now cant wait to sit on that fertility chair in the old pub 

Suzie  K2 I hope you all have a great time

Lou I will call you tuesday, hun as we both have big days Monday  I will be thinking of you

Emily Glad your feeling more upbeat, I was extreamly tired when I was pregnant could have fallen asleep standing up most days, I am pleased I have the time off work its definatly one less stress, I'm not missing it all.

Ceri glad to read you and Lissy are feeling better, sounds like its been quite nasty

Free we need to update your tx details on the list  thinking of you and sending another truck of     & 

Amanda hows your hip  I hope your on strong painkillers and better soon 

Sue   please be carefull your back is an Important part of you !!! I pulled a muscle in my back once and was off work 5 weeks paniking Id never work again take painkillers regular and REST!

Shelle I slept 12 hours soilid last night too  Sory the witch is messing you about _again_ my last AF was only a light spotting too so when I finish the pill tommorow I am expecting the worst 

Big  to everyone else, I hope everyone is enjoying the weekend 
need some breakfast now so will be back later

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell

Well I am just about getting used to my new laptop   Soooo much lighter than the last one  
I have had another lazy ish day.Catching up on bits I didn't do last weekend   I have decided only do enough washing for work clothes next week and the bits for next weekend !! I have cleaned the loo yest and the kitchen this morning.... front room is still a tip  
BTW I am still stropping around work as I can't get anyone to cover me next sat am. I am hoping if I strop enough on the day they will let me leave early  

Suzie ~ I hope the birthday celebrations are going well   K2  
Ceri ~ I hope you and Lissy are feeling 100% better soon 

Love n hugs to all
Shelley


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelle I diddnt realise you had a new Lap top too! is there any limit to our doubles 

I must confess Ive plugged in my cordless mouse as I was too slow using the touch pad and was getting my fingers tied up in knots!
Ive installed itunes & windows messenger to the pc today and done not a lot else, well 2 loads of washing if that counts

anyways need to move my butt so back later
~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Afternoon ladies ,
Suzie , i hope you are having a great day with little K2 - i know it probebly isn't allowed but i would love to see a picture of you and him mid birthday celebrations - hope you have a fabbie day !!

Dizzi , for the benefit of the list i am now stimming on first immune IVF 

Shell , Strop away hunni , sulk and drag your heals too !!!!

Could everyone have a look at the meet list and update us if it is wrong , as i know some people arn't able to make it now , and it's nice to know whos gonna be there and sharing with who ect . Then we'll have to make a time & place to meet - we could allways go all traditional and say meet at the left lion on the old market square http://www.bbc.co.uk/nottingham/community/asenseofplace/lions.shtml 

Ohhh i feel sooooo bad today , don't know which is cold symptoms and which is side effects anymore  

Love
Freespirit
x x x

PS YES its an unconfirmed link thingy


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon All








Happy Birthday K2!! I hope you all have a lovely day and that K2 has a day he'll remember with his special foster family! 

Free I'm sorry you're feeling so poo hun, just keep your eye on the prize and that will get you through!       

Shelley & Dizzi I hope you're both enjoying your new pooters! 

Em How's your tiredness and nausea hun? It's good to have symptoms just try and remember that, shows there's lots of hormones around! 

Well, my hip is still hurting I'm only taking Ibuprofen and paracetamol Dizzi cos I still need to be able to function and anything else will knock me out! I've got my protocol now for start of tx so that's exciting. Feeling positive cos there are no drugs on it that I've ever had before it's completely different which is good.

Gotta go as my bacon's burning  see ya later 

Axxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Afternoon ladies
Suzie i hope little K2 is having a wonderful birthday party i am sure he is loving every minute of it.
Shell hope u manage to strop enough next Sat   
Dizzi no worries am around on Tuesday night. GOOD LUCK for your interview it is tomorrow isnt it   
Free hope ur SE soon sod of for you big hugs
Ceri     to u an Lissy
Sue hope your back is bit better today, and that u had a nice time at your friends house  
Amanda hope the hip gets sorted soon i know what it like with constant pain and pain killers that either do nothing or knock you out  
Em hows u today ? U prob having your seista at the mo   
Harts hope your outlaws stay out of your stuff how rude.
Fluffs,frill,Nicky,saila,Jen & shezza huge hugs to u all

Am off to my aunts tonight so that we dont have to rush around b4 the funeral   not looking forward to it  but who does look forward to one.
My new pain killers have managed to knock me out not so much at night but in the mornings i am like a zombie    . but havnt done much for the actaul pain   Will see what the Xray shows on tuesday.
I booked my flight to go n see and Al this morning i fly out liverpool - shannon 17th sept cant wait.
I have got mu outfit sorted for Sat night already  
Right am off for a cuppa tea b4 my mum n sis arrive.
HUGE HUGS TO ALL
Lou


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all

Just popping in to say Happy Birthday K2 and send some big hugs and       to you all.  Oh and STOP talking about the meet, you're making me jealous                Hope you all have a fab time and get to sit on THAT chair    

Can't stop as MIL here and dinner about ready  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## custard

Just a quick Hellooooooo!

Been a mad weekend.  Sorry, no time for personals as I've a couple more jobs then bed.  Love and hugs to everyone though.

Will post properly in the week (maybe even tomorrow...)!  Kisses and hugs all round.

Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Oooo   forgot to say earlier. I will be thinking of you tomorrow Lou  
Dizzi ~ ^fingerscrossed for the interview hun. 
Fluffs ~ I will text you ALLLLLL evening next weekend so you feel like you are there  
Amanda~ you haven't had your check up for your hip yet have you? I hope they sort it out soon hun   great news about the tx plan  

I have just checked the hotel and it says the internet connection isn't working, so no almost live updates of our weekend  

Love n hugs
Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OH no - No internet all weekend!

thanks for the wishes

Jen you work too hard!

Fluffs  we will text and ring you during the weekend - just make sure we have your number 

I've sat and watched the rugby this evening then done a bit of ironing, just checking the boards before its bath time and Bed interveiw is at 3.30pm and its a bout half hour away, SIL is popping by in the morning with baby Zak swo I doubt I will get much peace! still it will keep me busy

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap

Can I be a Chitter Chatter?  

I know I won't be doing your meet this time round but I'll try do the next one


----------



## Shezza

This is not a very easy post but I am afraid I won't be able to come to the chatters meet nest week   sorry but here's why...................

1) Head gasket just gone on the car so can't get there or back  
2) No money whatsoever, see above for the reason  
3) Sister is over from St Helens (not a planned visit otherwise I wouldn't have said I would go if I knew she was over) and I don't see her very often so want to spend some time with her
4) I need to try to get more done in the new house so we can move in asap as getting charged full rent til we do move in (will get it paid as soon as we do) so am £63 a week worse off  

I am so sorry peeps as was looking forward to it too  

All my love as always

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope you are all well


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Took you long enough to ask! 
your More than welcome Hun, the more the madder  I mean merrier 

~Dizzi~
PS Someone needs to Organise Vicki's initiation ceremony to the chatters . . . .


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Shezza  I am so sorry hun I really wanted to give you a hug in person, but I do understand, 
all of you not with us will be greatly missed we will just have to plan another meet just as soon as we are back from this one  

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap

Oh Shezza what a bummer hun   Flippin typical isn't it?

Initiation ceremony?   As long as it doesn't involve taking clothes off and running about like a loony-atic in the street


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I Just noticed Vicki's bear is Angry <dizzi runs out of room fast!>


----------



## MrsRedcap

Don't panic...I'm back to lovable again


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Phew for a moment I was worried!

I'm not sure if it was Jen or Salia who joined us last . . . must have a read back . . . .


----------



## Shellebell

MrsRedcap said:


> Initiation ceremony?  As long as it doesn't involve taking clothes off and running about like a loony-atic in the street


Isn't that a usual sat night for you MrsR   BTW are you following me tonight ? 

Awww Shezza Sorry you can't make it hun, but understand why not. Next meeting will be your house warming then


----------



## Shezza

Shellebell said:


> Awww Shezza Sorry you can't make it hun, but understand why not. Next meeting will be your house warming then


What a great idea Shelle


----------



## MrsRedcap

Shellebell said:


> MrsRedcap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Initiation ceremony?  As long as it doesn't involve taking clothes off and running about like a loony-atic in the street
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that a usual sat night for you MrsR   BTW are you following me tonight ?
Click to expand...

Not at all Shellebelle...you know how quiet and shy I am  and my saturday nights consist of listening to The Archers on Radio 4 and a cup of cocoa 

And I'm not following you...I'm STALKING you Mwah ha ha ha ha


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Found it!

Salia's test to Join the Chatters
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=93563.msg1397671#msg1397671

Ive just read back a few posts on that thread that made me gulp back several emotions, I did start blogging my personal posts from my IF journey, and that thread contains a fair few I need to add 
So much has happened this year for all of us, and theres still more to come
<sorry got all fil i soph i cal>


----------



## Fluffs

Texts?  I want pictures          Shell and Suzie have my number....!

Dizzi, you should get some fil i del fia to cheer up your fil i soph i cal mood!     

Night all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

ooo - phil i del phi a <what you got today then>


----------



## Wraakgodin

Fluffs said:


> Texts? I want pictures


Me too!!!!!!

Sue


----------



## custard

Morning all you crazy peeps!

Right, personals....

Dizzi - All my fingers and toes are crossed for the interview this afternoon (lucky it's not this morning or I'd be no good at work!!).  We want to know all about how it went as soon as you're back, OK?  Lots of lovely luck.

Lou - I hope that today goes off OK, and that you get a lovely opportunity to say goodbye to your Aunty.  I hope that seeing the family goes OK as well.

Shezza - So sorry not to be meeting you this weekend, but I can totally understand why you won't make it.  We will miss all of you who can't make it, lots and lots.    

Sue - How's the back?  I hope that you are taking it easy.

Laura - How are you hun?  It seems like ages since we last heard from you.  Hoping that you're very well.

Fluffs - I can do picture texts on my phone so will happily send you some.  Make sure you have some cake in so that you can join us in spirit for a slice!!!

Vicki - Welcome to Chitterland!

Shelley - How are you doing?  Looking forward to the weekend now!  Does this mean that we are all excused SD if we are at the meet??!

Amanda - Hope the bacon wasn't too burnt!!  I too am very sad that I won't be meeting you this weekend, and I hope that your hip gets much better VERY quickly.  It really is miserable for you.   Exciting to have your new treatment plan through, and I can't remember if I said before, so well done again on getting this cycle at the right clinic.  This whole lark never leaves me much feeling like sticking up for myself, so well done on writing such a great letter and following it up and all that.

Free - Sorry that side effects and your cold are leaving you feeling pooey.  I do hope that it improves now that you're on stimms.  I spent most of my last cycle wanting to be in bed!!

Suzie - Hope you had a lovely weekend with K2 (I keep wanting to call him K9  ).  And a belated Happy Birthday to him!!  Hope you're well.

******************************

Me - Well, things as ever have been really hectic, in a great way.  I spent lots of last week madly finishing things off ready for the Frome Cheese Show on Saturday, and it all paid off because I won two first prizes (sloe gin and a collection of 3 preserves) and a second prize for my cardigan that I've been knitting since January!!  It was so exciting going into the tent on Saturday morning and seeing the certificates!!  And I even won £5.50 in prize money as a result!  Result!!  Not quite enough for the first round next week, but who knows?!

My bil, sil and two nephews came to stay on Friday night and then joined us at the show on Saturday morning.  They then went down to Jim's parents in the afternoon.  We spent the afternoon with my uncle and aunt just wandering round looking at things and saw loads of our friends, which was fab.  My aubergines also made it on to the Horticultural society's stand in the centre!  That almost made me more proud than my prizes!  And the Hort Soc stand won a large gold medal!!!  After the family had gone Jim and I wandered on our own and ended up stopping to talk to a local fostering agency for quite a while.  We have been talking about it on and off since before we even started ttc and I feel like the time may be arriving for us to give it a go - so watch out Suzie I may come armed with lots of annoying questions next weekend!  Then we went down to stay with jim's folks as well, and it was great because his bro was also there with his gf, so it was a mega family reunion.

Yesterday we stayed for Sunday lunch and then came home so that Jim could plan his lessons for the week.  Finally we flopped on the sofa and watched Blood Diamond on DVD.  If you haven't seen it, it is an amazing film.  Sad and poignant as it is very much based on real life for many west Africans, but with a hopeful ending.  Watch it!  Then I did a few bits of Amnesty work before bed, so all in all a chocka block weekend!

Well, that's a mega post done, so I'd better go and get ready for work.  Lots of love and hugs to all, especially those I've not caught up with (sorry  ).
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

Morning chitters!

EEEEKKKK not long now till the meet!

I'm just popping by quickly - Dizzi - is it your interview today? I'm sure you said 10 Sept so...

*G O O D L U C K* 

Helloooo to everyone. I'll be back later to do personals

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Wow a lot to catch up on since yesterday ....
Right first up Saila  I was on holiday when you did your chitter chatters initiation test , but I've just read back and you missed me out  me thinks that Mrs Redcap should have the same test to start with , and you should have to check it _very carefully_ as you were last one in !!

Won't tell you what we do to the new bikers who come to a rally for the first time - Rally virgins 

Shezza , I'm so sorry to hear that you won't be coming to the meet , we were all looking forward to seeing you so much .

Fluffs & Sue , I have a camera phone too , so if you'll PM me your number i can also send you tx's and pictures of the drunken ones 

Lou , I hope today goes as smoothly as possible 

Jen , you seem to be a real life Barbara Good , you seem to have so much energy and traditional values . Where do you get it all from , do you have farming or something in your family ? I'm glad to hear that you had a nice weekend anyway hunni . Well done on winning all the prizes , it sounds like you work really hard and deserve them . The slow gin sounds great BTW 



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Ive just read back a few posts on that thread that made me gulp back several emotions, I did start blogging my personal posts from my IF journey, and that thread contains a fair few I need to add
> So much has happened this year for all of us, and theres still more to come
> <sorry got all fil i soph i cal>


Its gotta be all the good stuff to come now Dizzi 

BTW ladies , do you know that one of the ingredients to the topping on carrot CAKE is phil i del phi a 

Had to get the C word in again 

Well i phoned in sick today , just feel so kak , the cold is improving - i can breath again  but i think I'm struggling with the SE of drugs now . I have acupuncture today though so hoping that will help ,

Love to you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Chitter Chatters Meet 

Nottingham
Ladies only

Sat 15th - Sun 16th September 

Definates - Cake Crew  
Freespirit - Nottingham 
Suzie - Tractor land
Harts - Sheffield  
Dizzi - Shropshire  
Mandy - Lancashire
Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
Jen - Frome Somerset
Frill - Berkshire  
Lou f - North Wales  
Nicky - Co Durham
Em - Barnsley 
Shellebelle - Luton Bedfordshire  
Mez  
Saila  - Middlesborough Are you still coming hun 
Gayn - Lost the plot weather your coming or not 

Our Absent friends   
( Weekend SD )
Sue 
Laura
Fluffs 
Amanda
Shezza 

Definatly staying at 
Travelodge Nottingham Central Hotel
New City House, Maid Marian Way
[email protected] NG1 6DD

Tel: 0871 984 6280

http://www.travelodge.co.uk/find_a_hotel/hotel/hotel_id/290/NottinghamCentral

Room Sharing  
Nicky , Saila & Mez (?)
Suzie , Lou F
Jen & Freespirit ( Free not sure if staying over or not - prob not )
Dizzi & Shellebelle 
Frill & Em ( Em not sure if coming or not )
Harts & Ceri​


----------



## Suzie

Dizzi! really hope it goes well for you! 

Shezza  so sad you arent coming but totally understand hun 

Free- sorry you are feeling poo  I called in sick today also as have bad throat and ache all over  

Jen - fab you won some of the competitions! 

Sue - hows your back?

Mandy - hope the pain eases for you soon 

Fluffs - I will send you a pic  

Lou - thinking of you 

K2 (or K9 as Jen calls him  )  had a lovely birthday  got lots of nice pressies and we had a thomas cake 

Now to important stuff , whats everyone wearing on sat ?  I having nothing that seems to fit at the mo   the huge heffer that I am 

Love to all
suzie xx

p.s who let Mrs R in ?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Suzie*  you are not a hefer OK!

I'm going to wear my white jeans and probably a pink top

Glad K2 had a great birthday and a Thomas CAKE got the C word in again

Thanks for the wishes, will fill you all in on it later 

*Jen* great news on your win's and thinking about fostering too what a wonderful descion to come too.

*Lou* thinking of you hun 

back later peeps, going to put all my Ironing away ( 2 baskets full  )
~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> *Jen* great news on your win's and thinking about fostering too what a wonderful descion to come too.


did I miss this ? will read back 

x


----------



## Suzie

read it 

Oh Jen you can ask away hun  and I will be honest  

xx


----------



## custard

Thanks Suzie!  It makes all the difference to be able to talk to someone who is doing it.

Free - Barbara Good!     And certainly no farming in my background.  I was born and bred a real west London city girl!!  Seems hard to imagine now.  I just really love cooking and growing things, and I've joined a whole load of clubs and societies here because I didn't know anyone when we first arrived (and lets face it, that was a bit scary!).  Must admit though I've got really into the whole show thing.

Cake - yay!!!  Very exciting!
I've no idea what I'm going to wear...  Probably a skirt and top if it's going to be warm, and just jeans and a top if not...  Is that OK?  I have no idea what to expect!!

Frill - Hi hun, how are you?  Are the kitties behaving themselves??

Right, must go and do some of the new things on my to do list!!

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Well I am wearing trousers and a coral colour top.
And I think Mrs R followed me, sorry  

BBL - I am on here again when I shouldn't be


----------



## MrsRedcap

Suzie said:


> p.s who let Mrs R in ?


Oh is that right is it?   am I really that bad?

I'll have you know the list of the  I had to kiss is long and distinguished! (well only Dizzi's  )

I'll attempt personals later as I'm feeling sad today because Kieran has left home 

See you later

Vicki x

_*MrsR farts and leaves a whiffy smell behind*_


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Vicki why has Kieran left home hun 

that smell was awfull I needed to use my gas mask to pop in just now <cough, splutter cough>


----------



## freespirit.

Oi Mrs Redcap  I don't think we want any smelly farts in here Thankyou very much  You gotta learn a few manners to hang around with us lot you know


----------



## custard

Did I mention that I am world renouned for the volume of my burps?!   I'll have to be on best behaviour at the weekend!

J
xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

custard said:


> Did I mention that I am world renouned for the volume of my burps?!  I'll have to be on best behaviour at the weekend!
> 
> J
> xxx


Hehehehe Jen...With your burps and my farts we could really shake this lot up



Hee hee this could be fun 

On the serious note...Kieran has left home back to Liverpool. He's gone so he can get a job/go to college. He's better off down there as there is nothing up here for him. The hotel he was working in here closes over the winter months and the tourist season here will be coming to it's end in October.

He's applied for a job at the Liverpool shop at Anfield's ground. I so hope he gets one (there are three jobs going I think) as it'll be his dream to work at Liverpool Football Club 

So I'm wandering round like a lost soul today


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I'm Back!
Interview over <phew> Ive decided I hate interviews, I dont think it went to bad, part of me feels I could have done better, but I'm afraid I go in with an attitude of whats ment to be will be, and I just do my best with what I'm asked, which is hopefully what I did.
the ladies interveiwing me seemed really nice, so  cause I would still like the job!
I wont know for at least a week as they have more interviews next week, Ive also got to post my refrences, 
As I got part way home I realised the qualifications I was asked to bring with me I'd left in the car  
I'd not took them in with me 

Oh and why is today became a "fat day" ie clothes that fitted perfectly last weekend were tight today!

Vicki  for Kieran moving back to liverpool,  he gets his job, is he staying with friends or family 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap

Staying with my mum


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

Just to say i am DEFO coming on sat to the chitters meet!

Cant wait to see you all
xxx


----------



## Suzie

good stuff MJ !  for panel tomorrow 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Great news MJ - Are you Joining us on the Chitter thread too 

~Dizzi~
back later T is cooking


----------



## freespirit.

MJ i'm making a wild guess that your Mez on the list and updating it , where you from hun ?
Right personals tomorrow now as i need to go to bed 
Nan night x x x


----------



## custard

Me too, I'm off to bed.  Just wanted to say lots of luck for the panel tomorrow MJ!

Love,
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Good evening ladies & Mrs R     
Well today was extremly sad but exactly what my aunt would have wanted, her 16 & 18 year old granchildren played her favourite pieces music on the violin and Cello(sp)      OMG what a tear jerker we were so very proud of them, I was a mess throughout      
One fantastic thing happened today for me n Dh tho we were offered our dates for tx       we are off to CZ for DE 28th Feb for EC and ET on 2nd March God it feels fanbloodytastic to be on the road to tx again.
I will be back tomoz for personals but right now i need a glass of wine a bath n bed, sharing a room with my 6 1/2 month pg sister and a snoring mother has just about finished me off.
HUGE HUGS
Lou
  

Could u change my bitty at the beginning to tx in feb please


----------



## Suzie

Lou what a mix of emotions for you today  for getting through today

. . . . and Woo hoo  fab news on tx!

x


----------



## Shellebell

Awww Lou a mix of emotions today then  perhaps your Aunt wanted to send you some good news    
Good luck for the panel tomorrow MJ

love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Suzie

and I thought I was the only one up 

must get to bed ! 

night all

xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hello everyone  Sorry I haven't had much time to catch up properly but I am still coming to the meet with Mez (MJ)

Has anything been decided yet on what time we are meeting and where? I have had a flick through the last few pages but couldn't see anything definate  

I don't think Saila is coming and I'm not sure Gayn is going to be able to make it now? Lou have you heard anything from her Hun ?

I start DR Wednesday so will be injecting at the weekend, I must remember to pack needles and suprefract  

Catch up through the week everyone 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Suzie belated  wishes to K2
i hope you all had a lovely day 

Free                          

Do you have a scan date hun sory if u have alreadysaid

Amanda hope the hip is a little less painful

Nicky hope your well and not working too hard
did u name the geckos

Shezza sorry to read that you cant make the meet, dont tell me we have to wait til the next one to find out the news
Hope zak and freya are well

Fluffs hope u and A are well

Ceri howsu and lissy hope your on the mend

Dizzi how r u hun glad you got your time off

Frill hows u hun

Harts how r u doing sweetie, is bubs moving yet

shelley hows u

Mrs R welcome

Jen hope you are ok

Lou loving your new signature, you were in my thoughts yesterday
and i do think that your aunt has had some deal in this

Oh forgot to say, i spoke to Louandian week before last and also had an im from Lilly too
they are all well

The clinic are reviewing me today as dh called them today to say he is a little concerned
i had mild ohss last week, it seemed to improve, but yesterday i was in bed almost all day, the nausea was awful and lot of pain, and also been breathless last 2days have spoken to the sister at clinic and shes not overly concerned it could be that everythin is inflamed inside but is getting the duty cons to look through my notes and give his opinion

Meanwhile just resting on sofa, dh has gone off to morley for an interview, will mean less travelling but i think he wants to stay with Ikea which wouldnt be so bad if they were sticking to the agreed package but they are realy taking the pee and he lets them so they do it all the more!

love to all not mentioned

Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

Heffalump said:


> love to all not mentioned




Love back, Em!!!!   

I hope you feel better soon and that everything is ok

Hugs

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

Sue how r u hun

Willow sent the message and so i had to edit the post and couldnt scroll down

Sometimes there are disadvantages to laptops!

Someone needs to tell her you only give paws when you say thank you for something!


----------



## freespirit.

Afternoon ladies ,
Lou , what a tough day you had on Monday , as the others said one filled with so many emotions   its fantastic news though that you got good news about treatment  

Em , Just keep resting up and taking lots of fluids to be on the safe side of things hunni   I have my first stims scan on Friday btw chuck .

Nicky , I shall be sending you tons of     for your first stab on Wednesday 

Dizzi , Fat days suck don't they   I can't offer any insight in to why they just leep on you either  

Mrs R , How are you feeling today ? has your lad settled in ?

Big group hug to everyone , cause i know theres a few needing huggles    

Well i have signed myself off from work now till i get my BFP , these SE are totally doing me in - just hope i'm fairing better on Saturday !! 

So can we have a call of what time were all going to be in Nottingham Saturday ? Then we can plan meet ups ? How about we just meet up in the Cafe/bar at the travel lodge - i've seen they do a new york cheesecake (  ) for £2.95 

Love 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

I will be leaving home around 10 am (depending on K2  ) and should take me no more than 3 hours so I will be at hotel around 1 . so anytime to meet is good with me

I will text Gayn and see if she is coming

x


----------



## Lou F ❁

A quickie from me bout Gayn she is havinjg a few health probs right now but is hoping to come over for an hour or so she only in Derby  but will depend on how she feeling.
back later just off for my xray.
hugs
lou
xxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Just thought i say food wise - theres a TGI Fridays in town , but also  I just found theres a Frankie and Bennys in too  - sure they all do cake  

Ok Suzie , i remember someone saying 1pm before , how bout we say the first meet up time is 1pm , and we can do a second meet up time for ..... well later   

 Lou , hope all goes well


----------



## Suzie

that sounds good free  I love TGI as we dont have them in this part of the country 

we could have cake and coffee at 1 

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Oh i love it when a plan starts to come together


----------



## Frill

Free and Suzie - If you have cake at 1pm, I hope you'll have cake again when I arrive!!

I'll try for 1pm but it's more likely to be around 2pm when I get there.

I don't know what to wear! I'm having a fat MONTH at the moment and am on healthy eating during the week (there is NO WAY I'm missing out on goodies on Sat!) but all my clotheseses are sooo tight!

Is anyone going sparkly for the evening or owt?

A few personals...

Em - glad to hear you are resting up but sounds your are in a bit of discomfort  I hope it eases for you soon. Great to hear about Lilly and Louandian. How did DH's interview go?

Free -  good idea to be signed off sick missus, now you can concentrate on getting over your cold and getting a BFP    

Nicky - lovely to hear from you hon - good luck tomorrow for the stabbing

Dizzi - I think you're right, you can only do what you can in interviews and what will be will be. It sounds positive though so FINGERS CROSSED

Lou -  what a week you have been having. I'm glad your aunt's send-off was beautiful and great news about your tx

Jen - hi hon - how on earth do you have the energy to do all the things you do!  Great to hear about your possible adopting/fostering

Harts - sounds like staying with the rellies is taking it's toll. Not long now though?

Ceri - have you got rid of the lurgey yet?

Fluffs - hello hun, how's things?

Mrs R (fartypants) and MJ - hellooooo - looking forward to meeting you at the weekend

Shezza, Amanda, Shellebelle, Salia, Sue, hello me darlings.

Work is sooo quiet at the moment, I'm starting to get a bit worried. However, as DH has got the week off, I'm taking tomorrow off and we're going into London for a bit of a day out and then we've got tickets for the England v Russia match at Wembley! I'm quite excited espeically as I hope to get a chance to learn some Russian swear words as we win! I'm a bit of a rugby fan like our Dizzi too, but there's no way I can afford a ticket to see the lovely Jason Robinson's thighs mmmmmmmmmm........ Ahem. Okay, better stop that now.


----------



## Suzie

Frill we will still be eating cake at 2


----------



## Frill

I always knew you were dedicated to such worthy causes!


----------



## freespirit.

Well were definalty talking a lot of cake , i think Mrs R's initiation should be to count up how many times cake is mentioned from page 1 to 10  What'd you think ladies 

Woo hoo hello frill matey  Dunna worry about having a fat month i think we all are 

Ok Coffee and Cake 1 - 2pm - does that sound good to everyone ?

Right clothes are we doing day and evening wear  - gee it sounds like a fashion show don't it


----------



## Suzie

I change about 4 times a day so def day and evening wear 

umm daywear will be what I travel in. so umm denim of some sort  and evening I think smart jeans and top/jacket?

I will prob bring with me around 8 pairs shoes  just to be sure (sorry roomie Lou  )


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I was going to do day and evening wear as I would prefer comfy clothes for driving and cake eating  
can those not coming to the meet please send me a PM asap

~dizzi~


----------



## Frill

Ahhaa, it scares me that we all think alike.  I too will be wearing my driving/cake trousers for daytime and then will shoehorn into something for the evening!

The trouble is, how do you know what you're gonna feel like wearing on the day?!  

I've been downloading directions and stuff - Nottingham looks really big   but I've got Free's, Suzie's, Shelle's and Em's numbers with me so at least one of you will know which roundabout I'm stuck on!


----------



## Suzie

Frill said:


> The trouble is, how do you know what you're gonna feel like wearing on the day?!


hence the 8 outfits I will be bringing


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I will be stuck right behind you! I'm just off to get directions now
~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

I will do my upmost to come and find anybody who is lost 



Frill said:


> I too will be wearing my driving/cake trousers for daytime and then will shoehorn into something for the evening!


Cake trousers and evening wear it is then  ( are you gonna be able to keep count on the cake Mrs R  )


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Free I love the cake initiaon for MrsR great thinking, 

I just got directions it willtake an hour and 3/4 for Lou & I traffic allowing on the m6

~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

*cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake 
cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake 





















*​


----------



## Suzie

I apologise now for the state of my hair  I havent had time to get it cut/coloured due to K2 arrival  

x

did someone mention cake


----------



## Ceri.

ps back in a bit...going to tesco..........
for cake! (and other bits)


----------



## MrsRedcap

freespirit. said:


> Well were definalty talking a lot of cake , i think Mrs R's initiation should be to count up how many times cake is mentioned from page 1 to 10  What'd you think ladies
> 
> Woo hoo hello frill matey  Dunna worry about having a fat month i think we all are
> 
> Ok Coffee and Cake 1 - 2pm - does that sound good to everyone ?
> 
> Right clothes are we doing day and evening wear  - gee it sounds like a fashion show don't it


Right ok so I have to wait until you're on 10 pages..or is it the past 10 messages?

You're evil buggers  I'm sure you lot been sent to this earth to torment me


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ceri  do you know how many times youve said cake  cause someone is going to have to count up with Mrs r to see if she got them all 

Suzie my hairs a mess too - I'm seeing more grey ones every day!


----------



## Suzie

oh and did I mention I am actually shy


----------



## freespirit.

Tell us about the CAKE when we hit page 10 Mrs R  

Suze we ain't bothered about the state of your hair hunni - but were gonna draw the line at bringing your plant - bet were all shy if truth be known


----------



## Suzie

<suzie unpacks plant from her case>


----------



## freespirit.

Well done Suzie , be strong , you can do it


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Yes suzie we know your Shy


----------



## Suzie

<my names suzie , and I am very attached to plants>


----------



## freespirit.




----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## Suzie

<suzie makes note to bring wine for getting ready at hotel due to Lou drinking like a fish  >


----------



## freespirit.

At the rate I'm going i will be the one sat hooked up to the water dispenser - someone else will have to drink my share of wine ......... i can normally drink quite a bit BTW


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Free I'm not drinking either, and I dont drink fizzy pop so I will be on water too, but I can eat my CAKE!


----------



## Lou F ❁

me drink like a fish  never 
NOW cake that another story i love cake mite even bring something with me for midnight snax suzie


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lou do you want me to give you a ring now  we could discuss what cake to bring on the journey  

Mrs R where are you


----------



## Lou F ❁

yeah dizzi u want my home number ??


----------



## DizziSquirrel

ok pm or Text me it


----------



## freespirit.

Dizzi , Lou are you gonna have cake for the journey too , make sure you leave room for the cake fest with the rest of us too ............. Hmmm yes Mrs R where are you


----------



## MrsRedcap

I'm here...I had to nip to the shop!

Hmmm...I'll wait till you get to page 10 and then start counting.

I'll be a  by the time I've finished


----------



## Shellebell

Well i have been to Dr today and have a-biotics, but gonna be naughty and not take them until after the weekend 

Hi, My name is Shelley and I am an alcoholic ... Chocaholic...Cakeaholic.....


----------



## Ceri.

back from tesco's... whilst down the cake aisle i saw a lady absolutely cake-d in make up and she was buying cakes, i ended up buying a battenberg cake and a lemon sliced cake. 
(you still counting vicki!?)


----------



## Ceri.

mmmm good idea shelle, take them and drink...you'll end up a fruit cake!


----------



## freespirit.

whos a fruit cake ?


----------



## Ceri.

dunno but my heads mashed!


----------



## Shellebell

Fruit cake.... who said fruit cake   
I think you will find I am already a bit of a friut and nut case


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hey! how come I get a hard forfeit to do and Saila got a really easy one?


----------



## Suzie

Lou - yumm yes bring one for the midnight snack and I will bring getting ready wine 

Cake did someone mention cake? 

x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Ok i am gonna bring each and everyone of you a little pressie maybe some 
CAKE


----------



## DizziSquirrel

MrsRedcap said:


> Hey! how come I get a hard forfeit to do and Saila got a really easy one?


Arh *Mrs Redcap * We feel youve know us longer and so can handle the task, I think if succesful we may even give you a prize,would chocolate cake be ok 

*Lou* nice talking to you  cant wait till Saturday!

Back in a bit looks like I have some serious modding to do today  

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap

You can shove your chocolate **** up ya  After completing this task I don't think I'll want to see another **** in my life!  

I wouldn't mind...I love **** too!


----------



## Wraakgodin

If I had known there was going to be a midnight feast with cake, I would have booked the ferry!!!!

Sue


----------



## MrsRedcap

You're determined to get this thread up to 10 pages as quick as possible ain't ya?


----------



## freespirit.

10 pages ...... don't think it'll be long


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Vicki have you started counting yet  cause I think free edited a post with some more cake words . . .  
are we at page 9 yet 

Where is everyone come on join in the cake debate chocolate or Carrot cake


----------



## freespirit.

I personally prefer chocolate cake to carott cake Dizzi , though my fave has got to be chocolate birthday cake


----------



## Lou F ❁

ergh carrot cake dont like carrot cake but i am quite partial to chocolate cake n lemon cake, apple cake, walnut cake, victoria sandwich cake ooo a few cakes in this post !!!!! ooo nearlt forgot orange cake now that is nice cake that is


----------



## Suzie

Is this talk about cakes?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

How about chocolate orange drizzel Cake 

Vicki oh Vicki arnt you glad you joined us 

and you thought we had a serious thread here on FF . . . .


----------



## Suzie

this must be cake page 10?


----------



## Suzie

umm nope well this must be cake page 10?


----------



## Suzie

umm well this has to be CAKE page 10 !


----------



## Suzie

this really really must be cake cake cake page 10 !


----------



## Suzie

CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE


----------



## freespirit.

Orange cake and orange drizzel cake  Never tried them , are they a bit like jaffa cakes ?


----------



## Suzie

CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE CAKE


----------



## Lou F ❁

this surely must be cake page 10


----------



## Suzie

JEEZ LOUISE! CAKE


----------



## Suzie

NOPE ! CAKE


----------



## freespirit.

nearly on page 10 me thinks suzie 
You ready to count the cake Mrs R


----------



## Suzie

cake


----------



## Suzie

woo hoo  

xx

<suzie runs off before bossman tells her off for spamming>


----------



## Lou F ❁

cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake ckae ckae ckae ckae ckae cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake cake

few spellin errors thrown in for good measure


----------



## DizziSquirrel

not Spam suzie CAKE!


Ok girls post nicely now, a list of personals comming right up, after Ive had some cake . . .


----------



## freespirit.

OK Mrs R were waaaaaaaaaiting


----------



## Shellebell

OK so my last word on cake.. I was pmsl at work because of this thread. I didn't mention the c word out loud at all I must add, before I tell you the story.
One of the girls is leaving on Fri, and as senior I have to do the collection. I sent an email round for ideas and someone came up to me and said 'what about cake' I was laughing/coughing/crying and they couldn't work out why     

Looks like no go on getting out of working sat unless extra quiet and can sneak out on the day. So I think I can get up there in about 2 hrs, so will see you at 3 ish. I will go to the hotel and check in (as that is at 3) and text you if you are not there. Does this sound right?

Ooo Dizzi I still have to PM you, I will set a reminder on my phone  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Suzie

I have added them all up so will know if mrs R is telling the truth 
x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Have a heart I've just got back from Weight Watchers and there's 5 pages of Cake!!!  

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

So have a weight watchers cake only 1 1/2 points  I'm cooking T brb


----------



## Ceri.

got to think of something for the next iniatian <<<total balls up of spellin!) person that comes to chatterland! gawd blinkin help them!


----------



## Lou F ❁

suzie if i new u were gonna count i would av added more CAKE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971

I would have one WW cake and then another WW cake and then another WW cake   if I had any! 

Otherwise you could just all eat some cake for me instead!  Oh wait a mo, I could ask DH to eat a cake and Teddy to eat a cake and all four cats to eat cake, cake, cake, cake!!   and tell me what the cake tastes like! 

Sorry Vicki!! 

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie

I have a tally


----------



## Suzie

anyone like to guess?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Cake on page 10 - but if we get onto page 11 then the cake-threat has passed??

Sue


----------



## Suzie

sue you spoke to soon!


----------



## Suzie

ohh and sue I saw your post to asking a mod to delete my christmas post 

x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Buggers...the lot of ya!


----------



## Suzie

usually referred to by the informal and derogatory term, "buggers," are an insectoid alien species from the Ender's Game series of science fiction novels by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## MrsRedcap

Huh? Suzie are you trying to be intelligent again  it doesn't wash you know


----------



## Wraakgodin

Suzie said:


> ohh and sue I saw your post to asking a mod to delete my christmas post
> 
> x


Me Never! I think I have been hacked......!

Sue


----------



## Suzie




----------



## Suzie

Wraakgodin said:


> Suzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohh and sue I saw your post to asking a mod to delete my christmas post
> 
> x
> 
> 
> 
> Me Never! I think I have been hacked......!
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

admins see and hear all !!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good - hope they can help me with this computer virus I have got!!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Vicki how many cake mentions did we have hun 

the good news is you can set the next chatter who joins task


----------



## MrsRedcap

Between pages 1-10 at a quick count there is 338 and one picture


----------



## DizziSquirrel

WOW that Many!
and just think only half of us have been posting !!!

Where is everyone today 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo

evening chitters

Your all stark raving bonkers!

   

I have been here on and off reading

but been too lazy tired to post!

Following clinics orders and resting on the sofa with exception of cooking dinner and no there was no cake!

Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

Don't worry - there is plenty of left over cake for you here - just help yourself!!!  

Sue


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

OMG it's taken me ages to read through all your posts about cakes incase I missed anything about the meet   

OK so we are meeting at 1pm (for the first lot) Are we meeting at the hotel? 

As to what we are wearing I think I too will wear my comfy's for travelling and eating cake and take a couple of things for the evening so I can decided which to wear  

Just had John's ex at the door, She's had a message left on her phone from the school about DSS's school work (already  ) for some reason they have called her instead of us. Silly cow tried shouting at me and intimidating me on my own door step, I wasn't gonna stay quiet and agree this time, Ohh no, I spoke out this time  Made her look daft I did  and she doesn't like being answered back, so shouts and try's to make herself look aggressive  Pah  

Right off to cath up on my modding, chat soon 
x x x


----------



## Lou F ❁

well i am here bl**dy dh just hung up on me am bl**dy furious he is pi$$ed so i got mardy having to repeat myself and he said i was being mardy and hung up, then text to apologise he can sodding well sweat glass of wine is needed now so off i pop i might even have a slice of cake !!!!!!!!!! just got another txt telling me he loves me i must stay strong and punish


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh lou (((hug))) silly silly man!

and Nicky! What an awful woman - good on ya for saying your mind!

~Dizzi~


----------



## custard

Good morning nutters!!!

What have I let myself in for? <desperately searched brain for excuse to stay at home this w/e and can only manage, "must bake a cake!!"> Can you imagine my surprise when I logged on for a quick catch up before bed and there were 7 pages to read!!!!! I gave up and went to bed.   Heaven help the next person who asks to join, I clearly got off lightly!

So we're meeting at 1 at the hotel, if I've correctly worked out sense through the madness!! I've been wracking my brains for good cake eating locations and have come up with Fat Cats, which is opposite Sinatras, have you been there Free? It's nice and central and close ot the hotel. Otherwise there are all the usual Starbucks, Cafe Nero, Pret a Manger etc... Personally I'd much prefer carrot cake to chocolate cake. I'm not much of a choc cake kinda girl....

Right, must go and get some work done... I'm hitting the books today, so feel free to spank me if I'm on here too much.
Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

Jen, you want to be spanked? What kinda thread do you think this is?  

Have been in hysterics over the past umpteen pages - at least it was all about cake so not hard to remember 

By the way, I know we're done on the whole cake thing but have to say that my friend's speciality is Baileys cake. That's really why she is my friend. 

Nicky - go you! Nice one for giving DH's ex a run for her money.

Lou - I hope that glass of wine helped after your daft DH's antics on the phone.

Couldn't sleep again last night and got to thinking about Sat and soo looking forward to it but then my brain started going wibbly (as it does at 4am) and I started worrying that I'd never find you all and get lost in Nottingham  

Free and Dizzi - I'll be on l'eau de boring too so don't worry. I may sneak that odd glass of vino but have to be good.

Off into London this afternoon. DH and I have decided to take a touristy jaunt around St Paul's and maybe go for a glass of bubbles (just the one!) somewhere before going on to the footie match at Wembley tonight.

Love to all - catch up with you tomorrow I expect.
xx


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

OMG how much cake talk?  Personally I prefer carrot cake to choc cake but only cuz bubs doesn't like choc (cake, biscuits and apples made me sick, cake and biccies still do but I eat apples now and want apple pie all the time!)

If I end my post quickly I must apologise. DH and FIL playing golf and I struggle on net when FIL in cuz he likes to sit next to me and read everything I do!

There will be a few of us teetotal ones then!  When everyone is saying evening wear, how evening do you mean!  I don't have many clothes atm so will need to go shopping!

Free--    for you hun.  I might need your number cuz we are bound to get lost.  I think FIL is driving me cuz he doesn't want me to take the train by myself!

Em- how are you feeling hun. Hope you start to feel better.  Bubs has been doing gymnastics for a while now.  It still hasn't sunk in that I am pg though.  How did dh interview go?

Nicky- glad to hear from you hun.  Great about not taking sh*t from dh's ex.    

Dizzi-     for you too. Hope you are taking it easy

Suzie- glad K2 had a nice bday.  Is dh all set for his weekend with him?

Frill- sorry you are having trouble sleeping too.  I have not been managing many hours at all atm.

Lou- has dh made up for it yet?  

Jen- I was a bit worried about the spanking too!  Sounds like you have done your cake research.

Shezza- sorry that you can't make the meet.  Totally understand hun.  If you want to meet up sometime, let me know,  I am in Sheffield now.

Ceri- hope you and E are feeling better.  Are we booked in or do I need to book?

Fluffs- how are you and A

Shelley- so what cake did you decide to buy for your colleague?

Amanda- hope you are feeling better hun and not in quite so much pain.

sorry girls, got to go. Will definitely get back online before saturday but might not be on til friday (FIL golfs again and MIL will be at keep fit!)

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,
Well first off i just want to say what a giggle these last few pages have been - Thankyou 

I see Mrs R hasn't posted yet today 

Suzie   Well done on volunteering to be the official adjudicator

Nicky , Good on you for standing up to DH's ex , she ain't no better than you so you shouldn't take her c**p 

Jen  , I havent heard of Fat Cat's before - does it do cake ? We could give it a go , i recon between us we'll suss some fun places out .

Frill  , I hope you and DH have a really nice day today hunni 

Harts, I've PM'd you with my number should you need it . Glad to hear your bubba is nice and active  I bet you really can't wait to get away from mil and fil , from what i've heard i think they would really do my head in !

<Free makes note to self to dig A-Z out for Saturday for when people start calling saying 'Help i'm lost and i'm on ***** Street >

Though i know Nottingham quite well , I have always lived in the outskirts , not in the town , but don't worry i pwomise i'll make sure you all get your cake 

Well it's taken a while for me to get going this morning , when i woke i felt ike i'd done 10 rounds in the ring with Tyson , Have also started more drugs today  really hoping theywon't make me feel any worse 

You know ladies , if were meeting at 1pm , 2pm and maybe later i'm not sure that we'll get ice skating into our agenda  Are we gonna lounge around the coffee and cake places in the day , then do TGI 's for tea , and then go and find this fertility chair and a propper pub ( not a plastic one and one where we can  ) for the evening ?

Love you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## custard

Sounds good to me.  Don't worry about the skating thing....  it was only a passing whim on my part.  I will beat dh into taking me somewhere for skating this winter!

I'll bring my A-Z as well.  I lived in Nottingham for 4 years, so know the centre fairly well.  Let me know if anyone wants my mobile number.

Can't wait!!

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Suzie

woo hoo its nearly sat  

cant be arsed to read back so  to all 

Free- lounging around in cake all afternoon sounds fab  and then TGI  everyone ok with this? oh and a  later 

K2 at contact so have a couple of hours to do nothing  

love to all
suzie x


----------



## freespirit.

Jen , This year in Derby there is going to be an open air ice rink , i would love to go and play on that , but hoping i can't cause  i'll be pg


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all  

Not even going to attempt to catch up    I gather it's all a load of CAKE anyhoo!!        

Back laters but atm am knackered from doing the hokey cokey at playgroup whilst holding a heavy monkey          A loved it though, thought it was fab so see mummy all hot and sweaty whilst he giggled and wriggled!!

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

fluffs sounds like a fun afternoon 

MJ we will have something to celebrate on sat   again to you and Stu 

Cant go into details but     to the parents of children in care and think they can mess me around! 

x


----------



## freespirit.

Oh Suzie , i sense a spanner in the works  , try and stay calm , count to 10 , then come here and let me give you a soothing huggle


----------



## Suzie

thanks free  I will count to 10 when I have collected him from contact sucessfully! and not had to get other agencies involved 

x


----------



## Ceri.

Phew! Chris is home so am multi tasking to get stuff done so i can park my **** on here! (gotta go and have a bath though first!) Will be back later on but just a quickie to say i'll be there with the 1 o clockers at the travel lodge. Is that still the arrangement? Been frantically trying to sort out who's lookin after Lissy on Sunday. Saturday wont be a prob, but Chris has had to cancel his sunday shift! Oh what a shame eh! In fact best ask mum if she's okay with a few hours on Sat in case she's working, cant take it for granted can i?   Naughty me!
Right be back in a bit X


----------



## Ceri.

PS Harts i'lll book room tonight or tomorrow a.m hun.


----------



## Suzie

woo hoo 2 more days to go  and I really need the time away  oh and the cake  

x


----------



## Suzie

hate to say this ceri but just checked nottingham central travel lodge where we are staying and its full of sat! 

dont think Gayn is coming so one of you can bunk in with lou and I if she doesnt and the others have a third bed in their rooms 

x


----------



## Lou F ❁

thinks Gayn's coming  now


----------



## Suzie

woo hooo


----------



## Lou F ❁

she working on dh tonight and aslong as her throat is OK i think she will be coming anyway.
When i mentioned cake she soon felt better  
Hope u ok roomie
u bringing getting ready white wine or red wine ??


----------



## Suzie

I though rose? but dont mind. what shall I get ?

x


----------



## Ceri.

MMMmmmm i'll bring a wine carrier! or even better... one of them 3litre boxes!  oh gawd dammit about the rooms, well spose itll be cheaper still split 3 ways. You sure they got 3 beds? dont fancy kippin in the car!


----------



## Lou F ❁

i am ok with rose or white dont do red !!!!!!


----------



## Suzie

I will get rose as wine gives me gallbladder pain even though had it removed last year 

Ceri all rooms are family rooms suitable for 3 adults hun 

x


----------



## Lou F ❁

I got vodka but is that abit naughty !!!


----------



## freespirit.

to help with the room sharing stuff 



freespirit. said:


> Chitter Chatters Meet
> Definates - Cake Crew
> Freespirit - Nottingham
> Suzie - Tractor land
> Harts - Sheffield
> Dizzi - Shropshire
> Mandy - Lancashire
> Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
> Jen - Frome Somerset
> Frill - Berkshire
> Lou f - North Wales
> Nicky - Co Durham
> Em - Barnsley
> Shellebelle - Luton Bedfordshire
> Mez
> Saila  - Middlesborough Are you still coming hun
> Gayn - Lost the plot weather your coming or not
> 
> Room Sharing
> Nicky , Saila & Mez (?)
> Suzie , Lou F
> Jen & Freespirit ( Free not sure if staying over or not - prob not )
> Dizzi & Shellebelle
> Frill & Em ( Em not sure if coming or not )
> Harts & Ceri​


----------



## Suzie

not as long as its got diet coke with it  one of our pubs does treble spirit and mixer for £3 

thanks free 

x


----------



## Ceri.

Lou .... never mind naughty! i'll bring some jack d too then!


----------



## Lou F ❁

vodka n lemonade for me but will bring it may have to get ice tho from somewhere mmmmmmmm


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

I doubt i will make the meet andd if i do i think would prob be for cake and water!

I dont want to go into just atm but i am having a reassurance scan tomorrow and have posted other details on Amandas board  

Em


----------



## Lou F ❁

Em    hope all ok.   for tomoz.

god if everyone brought there favourite tipple we could have a bar in our rooms.    
I am soooo exciting i am like a kid !!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will be thinking of you tomorrow Em.

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Shellebell

evening girls

if we had thought about it earlier we should have called the hotel and made sure we had rooms all together  

I will be thinking of you tomorrow Em


----------



## Ceri.

Em ... good luck for tomorrow hun, though i'm sure you wont need it, will be thinking of you.

Can any of you pm me your mobile no's in case i need to ring someone, if i get lost! got my map ready and dh's sat nav but dont trust the silly bint that talks to ya!


----------



## Suzie

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening All!

Did Some one mention Jack D 

I'm jiggered tonight, spent the day up town with SIL & nephew had a nice day to be honest, then I hoovered and cleaned the car and put it through the car wash.
and about an hour ago realised I'd left my handbag with purse and phone in the buggy  I will get it tommorow.

Quick personals . . .

Suzie sounds like you needed to count earlier, I hope it all ended better than it started 

Fluffs you must read back when you get chance you will be in fits of giggles, glad playgroup went well 

Free stay    your turn is around this next corner 

Harts sounds like fun living with the inlaws _not_  not long now till your weekend break  when do you leave for good 

Sue & Vicki  I have two words for your pair BAH HUMBUG  - Merry Christmas 

Lou did you sort things out with DH 

Shelle I  at your Pm when I got in glad your Ok

Salia  where are you hiding 

Nicky hows things in your house today  better I hope than yesterday 

Shezza Thinking of you, when shall we have this housewarming of yours 

Em Ive not read your other thread yet, ^good luck^ for tommorows scan 

Ceri me and thee on the Jack D is it 

Frill  SPANKING  is that how you get your work done on time 

Amanda I never asked how did you get on at WW  and well done for not giving in to the Cake temptation 

Well I read a lot of the boards when I was cooking T so Ive now just got to make some posts before bath and bedtime for me,
still no sign of the  Although I woke with back ache this morning which is usually a good sign

~Dizzi~
*PS those not comming to the Meet please PM me asap *


----------



## DizziSquirrel

DAMN I missed Laura  - Hope your OK wherever you are


----------



## Lou F ❁

pm'd u ceri 
xxx
evening dizzi what happened to the water drinking didnt take much to coerse(sp) you, 1st sniff on JD and u caved !!!!
I made it up with DH he has been lovley today called  text the lot and never moaned when i told how much money i spent today !!!!!
right i need my bed, backache from hell tonight old witch is on way 
hugs to all
Lou xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lou  I know the  backache

I spent some pennies today too, Dh hasnt seen half of it  . . . . 

I havnt completely caved, I said no tonight to a JD & coke . . . . .

Night All, dont let the bed bugs or MOZZIES bite!


----------



## Shellebell

well i am a southern comfort kinda girl, but if a jd is going...... 

glad you liked the pm earlier dizzi. bet you can guess what i have been doing at work today  

will pm you next ceri


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Ceri , I have also PM'd you hun 

Suzie , I hope you managed to get yur troubles sorted out hunni 

Em , I hope your scan goes well today and is able to reassure you   

Dizzi , What you been spending on ? owt nice  Heres a little AF jig for you 
      

Lou , I'm glad to hear you and DH have made up , what did you spend his money on chuck 

Right i'm off for acupuncture again this morning so i'll catch up this arvo , 2 more sleeps till the Chitter chatters meet up Sooooooooooooo looking forward to it 

Love 
Freespirit
x x x

PS , I think it will be jeans and black top for cake eating , and purple dress for evening .......... well thats this mornings decision


----------



## Frill

Morning!

Would you believe I've got a stinking cold now?     Am doing my best to get rid of it for Sat - there is no way I'm missing this!

Em -    for today hon.  I'll be thinking of you along with the others.

Free - your idea for the itinerary sounds great - I think finding places where we can do a lot of    and even more   sounds like a great plan!

I've still got my fingers crossed for Em to make it to the meet, but if anyone needs a place to crash we've got a family room too.  I certianly don't mind having it all to myself, but there's space there if anyone needs it.

Sorry I can't manage personals am feeling   today but it may be cos of the exertions of yesterday (clambering up to the domes in St Paul's and then shouting myself hoarse at the England match).

xxxxxxxxx

PS Does anyone have a problem about me coming if I've still got a bit of this cold


----------



## Suzie

dont be silly frill you are coming! cold or not   mon cherie  Its before a cold starts that it is most contagious! 

I cant believe it is only 2 more sleeps  

FREE - a dress  send me a pic so I can see  as if we are doing dresses I have a red one 

x


----------



## Suzie

p.s do we need to book TGI as it is a sat eve?


----------



## Frill

I'm glad you said that Suzie!

DRESSES?!!!!!  I've got some lovely dresses but can't get into them.  I think a skirt will be my option (and a pair of back up 'going out' jeans just in case)


----------



## Suzie

not sure I can get into my red one either Frill


----------



## Lou F ❁

I got a red dress yesterday for Sat night !! but also got a green 1 so will bring both n u can choose !!! am wearing them with leggins n dolly shoes yes i know i think i am 15 but am fat so want to be comfy with loose clothes on  
I feel very peculier this morning     was gipping and had horid tummy pains bl**dy af due tomoz and i hate her     
Have got my mum coming up today please send me some patience  
I have been so lazy since Al left and i realised i have no decent clean pants left so am now washing  like mad it will look like a launderette later on here. 
Right well that my moan n groan of the morning not bad but it is only 10.50    
Free hope ur acupuncture is good
Frill big face mask    
everyone normal hugs  
lol
Lou


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning DRESSES!! Arhggg Ive none I can fit in I wore a dress to stratfords sat night, so this time it will be my white Jeans and Top

Em  for today hun.

Frill Oh dear fancy getting poorly, take plenty of Vit C and if you can get it elderberry juice Small bottle Holland & Barret sells it. its wicked for getting rid of a cold.

lou I cant find a patience smiley but know that my thoughts are with you for your mums Visit Lou -->

Shelle I like Southern comfort and Lemonade too 

Free I bought a clock for my mantle from Next, they have photo frames to match so guess what I'm getting next week . . . I bought a new top and watch from New look too.
I spotted some new cusion covers for the front room, which Dh says I need to know how much they are before I can get them and I nearly bought a new light fitting for our bedroom (so they are on next weeks list too) 

Suzie good thinking on booking TGI's esp as we are a largish group - is K2 at nursery every day for a couple of hours 

Back Later

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

dizzi he goes on tues and thurs afternoon but also has contact on another afternoon 

So my job while he is at nursery this afternoon is to try on red dress  I wear my crop jeans underneath it 

lou send me pics so I can see that mine isnt too dressy! 

right best sort K quick dinner out oh and wake him up  before nursery

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## freespirit.

Back from acupuncture , lower tummy feels a little odd now , all warm , hope its the blood flowing nicely .

Dizzi , Good on ya gal , sounds like you had a right good retail therapy sesion 

Frill , As suzie said you are most definalty coming missis !!!

Suzie , wear the dress - wear the dress wear the dress oh go on 



Lou F said:


> I got a red dress yesterday for Sat night !! but also got a green 1 so will bring both n u can choose !!! am wearing them with leggins n dolly shoes yes i know i think i am 15 but am fat so want to be comfy with loose clothes on


Bit like me then chuck , I will be wearing flatties , and be wearing leggings under my dress too  Didn't know there was an age limit to that kinda thing though 

What time do we want to book TGI's for


----------



## Shellebell

afternoon all 
Well I tried my trousers on last night and they are a ickle bit tight. Off into town later after I have had my hair cut.

Frill ~ Well I am coming with my chest thing, but I am being naughty and not taking by anti-b's   I only cough when I laugh too much, so there's no hope this weekend  
Dizzi ~ I have found drinking SC with ginger ale is LOVELY, goes does very well  
Free ~ glad the acu went well, warm tummy is a good sign  
Lou ~ I hope you are coping well hun. Deep calming breaths  

love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

my peculiar feeling has turned into full on   session have been sick twice and feel like poo     have put mum off for now feeling like this and my mum will certainly not go together be back later after a kip on sofa am freezing


----------



## freespirit.

Oh noooo Lou, you can't be ill !!!
Go to the sofa , get under the poorly blanket , get warm and drink lots of clear fluid hunni  

Frill , i'd tell you to get under the poorly blanket too , but bet your already there , installed in front of the tv , in full skive mode  

Shell   if you have been perscribed anti b's you should be taking them missis  

Please all get well for the weekend , i am on drugs that are shutting my immune system down   ( Think i'll be ok with you all  instructions just say have to keep away from anyone with chicken pox ) but just want everyone to be well , so we can all have fun .


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!

Another flying visit I'm afraid...  Been diggin' hard this morning and am now pooped.

 to all who are feeling under the weather.  Hope you're all better very soon.

There's no problem on space in rooms - Free is down to share with me, but fairly sure she won't stay over, so I've got 2 free beds, and probably a spare breakfast as well!!!!!

I think booking TGIs would be a good plan.  What about 7? or 7.30?  I turn into a moody bag if I eat too late!   But I'm sure with cake in the afternoon I'll survive until whenever if you want to book for later.

Someone wanted a mobile no.  but I can't remember who it was....  If you want mine, send me a pm.

Lots of love and hugs to all.  I've just got one more sleep in my own bed as I'm staying Friday night with another friend in Nottingham.  Yay!!!!

Lots of love to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

shall we say 7.15 for TGI ? is that good with everyone?

Lou get better quickly! 

right off to try on my dress 

x


----------



## custard

Sounds perfect!


----------



## Suzie

well I can get it on but must not move or sit down


----------



## custard

Ooops!  No good for dancing then!!  I'm going to wear a skirt and top as I only have dressy dresses or summery ones and I don't think it's going to be that hot!

J
xxx


----------



## Frill

@Suzie - so your outfit sounds perfect for an afternoon of cake noshing and TGI Friday! 

OY!  Free   Admittedly, I had to catch up with my lunchtime session of ER but have as yet not been allowed to stay on my sofa with blankey because actually have to do work.  Funny that I'm on here instead though, ain't it?  

By the way, warm feeling in your tummy must be a good sign surely?        

Lou -  you can't be poorly too!  Sounds like you've got something nasty - not food poisoning or owt is it?  Poor you!

Yep, around 7.15/7.30 for TGI is good idea.  Like Jen, I get all ****** if I eat late.

By the way, since some of you are having 'get ready wine' anyone who fancies a 'get ready herbal tea' can come to me!  I'm bringing me own camomille and honey teabags!   Yeah, you're jealous now aren't you?

Oh sod it, I'd better do this work.  The sooner I do, the sooner I can go back to my snot rags.
xxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

OK so this is a very odd Q    
i felt fine all day yesterday had lamb steak n veggie rice for dinner last night at 7.30 
I had an aromatherepy massage yesterday aslo.
Woke up today hurling and feeling generally weird, cold achy stomach pains    
I am on tablets co codemol and amitripylin for pain relief for my back n shoulder.

What do u reckon it is    i am so tired but cant sleep  
I really dont know what to do with myself  
Hate being ill especially when i home alone so not likely to get TLC    
god what a moany old cow i am sorry.
lou


----------



## Suzie

could be a combination of everything Lou 

you rest up and get better for sat 
x


----------



## Suzie

any news from Em?


----------



## Frill

I was just going to ask the same thing Suzie

Lou - I'm inclined to agree with Suzie.  When you think about everything you've been through recently maybe your body is just having a bit of time out?    

    

Take care Lou and get some rest.
xx


----------



## Suzie

oh my now I am panicking about what I am going to wear !


----------



## Frill

Why?

Surely it wasn nothing I said <Frill looks heavenwards all angelic-like>


----------



## custard

I too am just slightly panicking...  Not met any of you before, and I'm always a bit unsure on what to wear anyway...  Hmmm.....  I think I'm going with comfy and I'll not worry too much.  At the end of the day I'm not on the pull!!!!  

Lou - Take it easy sweetie...  Like the others say I'm sure it's just a combination of everything and you just need to rest on the sofa and you'll be right as rain tomorrow 

Lots of love to all.  I can't put it off any longer.  Time to mow the lawn!!!

Kisses,
Jen

P.S. I can't decide what to bring for late night drinkies.....  I'll have to see what sort of a mood I'm in on the day I think!


----------



## Suzie

dont worry Frill I change my mind several times about what I want to wear before I actually go out


----------



## custard

I might end up bringing my whole wardrobe at this rate!!!     Not sure I'm likely to wear my steel toe cap boots though, so might leave them at home! 

I'm sure we'll have a grand time regardless of what we end up wearing.

Right, I'm switching off the computer now and going outside, right this minute as soon as I've pressed post.

Jen
xxx


----------



## Suzie

you are still online


----------



## Frill

Suzie you'd better just bring everything!  

I bet if our DHs were meeting up there wouldn't be all this fretting over outfits.  Except maybe my DH would be trying to narrow down his choice of shoes (I'm sure I live with the Imelda Marcos of Berkshire)

Right, if anyone needs me, I'll be on the sofa, not even pretending to do any work.  

Jen, feel free to come over to mine to cut all the brambles back, cut the grass and dig out the borders when you're done at your place.    

Catch you later
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​
Jen is that you


----------



## Suzie




----------



## DizziSquirrel

Who could this be


----------



## Suzie




----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ive just found ME!


----------



## Suzie

what a weekend we are in for


----------



## MrsRedcap

I'm soooooo jealous that I can't come


----------



## Suzie

why cant you come ?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Vicki theres a spare room at mine and a space in the car . . . .

~Dizzi~ whos supposed to be mopping the floor & going shopping!


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awwww thanks Dizzi.

1. I can't afford it and it's too short notice  

2. Can't find my passport to cross the border    

I'll definitely come next time though   I'll be watching for news footage to see if you've been doing norti things!

I'm a happy bunny today though...I'm getting a new laptop in three weeks!  I done the AOL offer of a free laptop through Carphone Warehouse if you take out their broadband contract for two years! I'll be coming to you Dizzi for help with the Vista


----------



## MrsRedcap

Oh and another reason why I can't come..

I'm in my fertile phase  so lots of  to be done!


----------



## custard

Mrs R -  

  

Give us a chance Suzie!!!  I did log straight off and I've now cut the grass and even been round with the edging shears so it's looking much smarter!!

Still not decided what to wear.  Am considering a bin bag....

Frill - That's no problem, but it'll cost you a lot of cake!    

Kisses,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Suzie

so does someone want to book tgi ? 

x


----------



## freespirit.

Booked it suzie


----------



## freespirit.

*Table booked for 
The FF Crew 
TGI Fridays 7pm*​


----------



## Suzie

thats fab thanks free  

xx


----------



## custard

Yay!!!  It's all so exciting (certainly when compared to my accounts which is waht I'm meant to be doing!). 

Cheers Free!


----------



## Ceri.

found another for you sooze! ....









I cant wait til saturday. You gotta keep an eye on me though, cant take me beer like i used ta!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thank you Free for booking  

Ive just got back from shopping and placed a few goodies in the trolley for us a selection of mt Kippling cakes and 3 bottles of non alcholic wine ( scholar ) ?sp

Vicki 

Lou get well soon - well by SATURDAY !!!!

Em have read your news elsewhere, glad today went OK.

Jen Accounts v FF Accounts v FF  Accounts v FF  Accounts v FF  Accounts v FF  = FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF

Dh on his way home so I'd best look busy!

~Dizzi~
brb


----------



## custard

As you can see!!!

Jen
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to say 

 to free for her scan tomorrow

      

All went ok today at hospital
I saw a cons who examined me all feels ok and looks ok not eptopic
Although we have to go back on monday to confirm 1 or 2 hb's

Have to rest when i get the pain but the pain i have is stretching pains coupled with the stretching of scar tissue combined with the fact that prior to ivf i was on the zoladex (d/r drug which suppressed the endo) prior to that i was on morphine for pain now none of those are in my system is another reason why i am feeling such awful pain

and also have to take paracetamol which i hav been trying not to do but they are advising me now to do so and assure me no harm will come to bubba(s) thru taking them

I also got back to a letter to choose and book for antenatal care so rang them up and they have booked my 1st appt with my cons for 24th Sept    

So scans this mon, the following mon and the one after.

Dh went out for kfc   and now gone to work! peace and quiet at last

Mums just rang so hopefully that will be it now for a peaceful evening
apparently my cousin rang my mum and asked my mum to tell me that she was home with charley the godaughter who had suspected meningitis, dh has rang daily but apparently shes in a strop because i didnt visit the hospital  and cant understand why despite knowing our situation  

be around later probably

Em


----------



## Ceri.

Good news today then Em, bubba(s) nestling in the right place then bless him/her/them!  I actually forgot about the stretching sensations til you mentioned them, i remember being at tesco's when i was 20 weeks still having them, i'm sure its bubba(s) growing nicely so try not to worry hun 

Gonna go get some booze tomorrow for Sat..... 
Am currently trying to get to grips with dh's satnav (or natsav as i call it  ) gimmee a road map anyday!  Am usually really good with directions so we'll see whether i'm coming with you lot or end up in Kilmarnock!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Is everyone excited about the met by any chance?    I've never known this thread be so busy  

We should have a spare bed in the room with Mez and myself aswel, Saila isn't coming so if needed someone can have her space 

Suzie I noticed the other day too that there was no spaces at the hotel for this weekend  

OK I have just text Suzie to make sure I still have the right number incase we need to ring to find you on Saturday 

Free that sounds like a plan, I'm sure Mez will agree to Cake too 

I think I may end up wearing jeans and black top for dinner/drinks, I do have some lovely cream short linen trousers but I don't know if I want to risk it incase AF puts in a slightly early appearance  

1st DR injection done last night  I'm doing them later in the evening this time as I found it awkward last time trying to fit an injection inbetween finishing work and meetings etc (especially when going there straight from work ) and didn't like the fact I had needles in work even though they were in my locker  

I ended up in tears at work yesterday  I got a gorgeous vase of flowers sent to the nursery from a very very special FF of mine as a thank you from her, I was no more good   

Ohhhh!!! Mst go charge the batteries up for my camera for this weekend  

If anyone going to the meet wants to send me their number please PM me, I figure the more phone numbers we have for each other this weekend the better  

Chat soon
Love to all
Nicky x x  x


----------



## freespirit.

[quote author=freespirit. ]
  Chitter Chatters Meet 
Definates - Cake Crew  
Freespirit - Nottingham 
Suzie - Tractor land
Harts - Sheffield  
Dizzi - Shropshire  
Ceri - Blackburn Lancs
Jen - Frome Somerset
Frill - Berkshire  
Lou f - North Wales  
Nicky - Co Durham
Shellebelle - Luton Bedfordshire  
Mez  
Gayn - Lost the plot weather your coming or not 

Room Sharing  
Nicky & Mez
Suzie , Lou F
Jen & Freespirit ( Free not sure if staying over or not - prob not )
Dizzi & Shellebelle 
Frill & 
Harts & Ceri​
[/quote]

Just havin a check on how many peeps are out at the weekend , cause i know a few things have changed and want to let TGI's know if its a deal different .

Em , Fab news all is looking well  Thanks for the wishes hun 

Nicky , Glad first stab went well hunni 

Gotta go to bed now i'm all worn out 
Nan night 
x x x


----------



## custard

Morning all!

Last post from me before the meet.  I'm going to pm my mobile number about a bit!!!  Then you'll need to text me if you want me to have yours as I'm not online again now until I get home on Sunday! 

Sending tons of love and hugs to Saila, Sue, Fluffs, Amanda, Em, Vicki, Laura and anyone else on Sd this weekend.  We'll miss you.  You'll have to have some virtual FF cake here instead.  Infact, here you go, to start you off I'm leaving you all a lemon drizzle cake and some virtual sparkling wine.  Enjoy!

Free - Hope you slept well, and that you get a big old sleep tonight!!!  Need to be on top form for tomorrow. 

Right, gorra go and make sarnies for Jim.
Love hugs and all the rest to everyone.  See you tomorrow!!
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Morning  quick post as off to city to try and find something to wear that fits ! 

Jen thanks for your number will send you mine back in a mo 

Free -  for scan

Nicky  - fab in starting the injections 

will be back later prob be depressed after finding nothing I like in my heffer size!  

love and see some of you tomorrow 

suzie x

p,s Lou are you feeling better?
oh and frill?


----------



## Frill

Morning!

Last one from me I reckon before the meet up     

Free - hope all goes well for the scan today! 

Em - good to hear everything is okay - even though you are in pain.   

Feeling much better today (thanks Suzie) although still snotty and pathetic.  Cancelled my trip to Ikea but going with DH into Reading and have some pre-Meet CAKE!

Fluffs, Sue, Mrs Redcap, Laura, Salia and anyone else I've missed - I hope you have a nice weekend and we will miss you on Saturday

By the way - Dizzi and Free - can I join your non-alcoholic party?  I've got a bottle of no-alcohol something or other I could bring along (I think it's rosé) - or there's me herbal tea!  

One more sleep!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning

Suzie  Good luck with the shopping, most stores still have good sales on so you should get something reasonably priced 

Jen Safe trip see you tommorow! I may text you later 

*Frill * By all means Join us in a our non alcy drinks - I may still have a glass of wine with my meal.

Nicky WOO HOO youve started your Jabs!!!  for this cycle hun My Fingers are crossed 

Free I hope your feeling more rested 

Ceri I had a giggle when I read natsav! looking forward to seeing you tommorow 

Well the witch hasnt shown up yet, so I may need a dance later.
when she does show Ive got 2 days to get my butt to london for a baseline scan,.
Well today is packing day for me, and tidy the rooms Lou will see  then this Evening Dh and I will sit and watch England Play Rugby 
I will most likely log in tommorow morning while waiting for Lou to get to me and post just as we set off!
I hope those not comming have a great time, I will drop some stuff of for you later 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁

I'm Better  must have been a 24hr bug thing.
Thankgod as at 1am i was sat on bathroom floor crying i felt so poop  but as of 9.30 when i woke up i feel almost human   AF arrived so apart from her driving me up the wall i am ok. One good thing was the 30 odd hours that i didnt eat helped out lost 4lb's !!!! but i am sure it will be back by tomorrow as am starving    
I now have soooo much to do b4 leaving, as i leave 1st thing Mon morn for Ireland so am packing for Notts and Ireland.Am sooo excited.
See you tomoz.
dont know why i wrote that actually as am sure i will be back on here later on   
hugs to u all
Lou


----------



## Fluffs

Oooo Jen, lemon drizzle cake      Can I have a slice now?  Or should I be polite and wait for official saddo duty?    Hope you all have a fabby fantastic time this weekend girls, wish I was coming      
Are any of you going to the May meet?  I am trying to talk DH into it but it is BH weekend I think and we always attend another annual even then so not sure if I can talk him round - or maybe even come on my own whilst he does the usual (which involves watching him drink beer with his mates usually so it must be my turn      )

Love to all, have fun in Notts and   to the SD crew  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I typed a long message and the computer came up with an error message and I lost it all!  

I had the same question as Fluffs - can we eat the cake now?  It looks very delicious and is calling to me - "please eat me" it is saying (in a very loud voice!).  Thanks Jen for being so thoughtful to leave it for us.  

Have a great weekend.  I really wish I was coming, I feel sad being so far away from you lovely ladies.  

Have some fun for me - I have exams next Wednesday and Thursday, so I will have my head in a book all weekend!!!    - Dizzi, I am buying Bon Voyage the second my forth exam finishes!!!!    I think I deserve it!

Take care everyone - and I want to see all the photos when you get back!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Ceri.

Sue ... dont you worry, i'm sure we'll all do our best to have a drink for you and the sd crew!  And there'll be plenty of pics for ya all. (Reminds me to get camera out ready!) Of out now to get some booze for tomorrow night!


----------



## Suzie

woo hoo  

Good day today  manager of sw teams (bigwig) called and apologised for sw behaviour towards us  and said she shouldnt have assumed that as a 'childless couple' we would want to claim every child that is placed with us as our own! stupid mare that sw is  makes me so mad that just because we are short term and not gone for permanent or adoption being a childless couple that there must be something wrong with us! 

phew all sorted anyhow and he said some really lovely things about us  and that we are being recommended for specialist carer status as review on Oct 1st  which means I can drop a few hours at work and concentrate on the little one and his development and all the others that come our way 

anyhow back to the important stuff of cake and drinks  I just got some bargains! in New look, for the grand total of £23 I got linen trousers ( for kenya) long shorts (for kenya) a black jacket, and 2 tops!  

Fluffs - i shall be there at the meet  there are lots of us who's dh/dp's dont come, hope you do come 

will miss those who arent joining us tomorrow 

Lou and frill glad you are both feeling better  

xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiyaaaaaaa

Well packing tonight, Working tomorrow AM and I then get to meet you !!!! 

Fluffs ~ I am going to the May meet on my own. I can drive you up. 

Sorry no other personals I offically should have finished break, but took me a while to catch up


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies ,
Ohhhh so exciting isn't it , really looking forward to tomorrow - just put camera on charge .
I will just be down for the day/evening  and not stopping over , hope that isn't letting anyone down .

I have had my first stims scan today and all is looking good   i have got lots of follies (20) and have been told to rest up and drink loads of fluid . 

Lou , glad you are feeling all better today  

Suzie , I'm glad you efforts at being a great foster mummy are being recognised by more people than us lot   Sounds like you got some nice bargins - did i miss somewhere that you are going to Kenya or summut ?

Sue , It is   annoying when pooters play up with posts like that isn't it hun  

Dizzi , If the   dosent show soon , we'll have to sit you in the fertility chair and do a big mexican wave around you me thinks  

Frill , Glad your feeling a bit better today , up that vitamin C and hopefully you'll be right as rain tomorrow  

Em , Sue , Laura , Saila , Mandy , Fluffs & Shezza Please don't let us slip to the depths of page 2 !!! Don't want anyone doing the fandango to push us out of place  

Laters ladies 
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

Free I am off to Kenya in 6 weeks time   K2 has to go to respite as no chance of parent allowing him to come so thats poo and not looking forward to flight  but hope its going to be good 

of course you arent letting anyone down by not staying 

xx


----------



## freespirit.

OMG you are going to Kenya !! I obviously missed that when you posted it before - like how fantastic is that gonna be  !!!!


----------



## Suzie

2 nights at nairobi club, 3 night safari in the masi , 5 nights voyager beach all inclusive and one overnight train 

x


----------



## freespirit.

All i can say to that is WOW - but its nothing short of what you deserve   That will be one fabulous trip


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Any room for me Suzie in your case  
I echo what frill says that is one amazing trip, shame about K2 not being able to go with you least you and drew will have some fun  Great news too about the SW bigwig 
Free  


> If the  dosent show soon , we'll have to sit you in the fertility chair and do a big mexican wave around you me thinks


  at that one! Ive packed two outfits for tommorow night, Black strechy loose linen trousers and snug fitting white jeans. . . .

Lou glad your better hun, was worried I would have to map read and drive 

Shelle  for having to work in the morning - see you tommorow roomie 

Sue have you seen Lauras Photo book on our sims thread 



> Vicki, Em , Sue , Laura , Saila , Mandy , Fluffs & Shezza Please don't let us slip to the depths of page 2 !!! Don't want anyone doing the fandango to push us out of place


 I second that !!!
Dh just rang hes just finished work and is off to give blood then he will be home, Ive had a bath and de-fuzzed, hair is washed, although ran out of hot water so need to condition it later Ive been to the salon and had my nails done Case is packed & Ive manged most of the hoovering/dusting so I just need to run a mop round the floors before bed, trouble with being home and having dogs, I feel guilty If I dont do it!
Back later, you know me I pop in and out of here all day & Night 

~Dizzi~ 
nearly forgot, Ive got some goodies for those on duty tommorow,

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]               Saying goodbye to HARTS  [/move]


----------



## freespirit.

Wow Dizzi you set me taste buds going there , it was like watching the generation game conveyor belt go by  - was expecting to see a cuddly toy at the end of it


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ive Updated the generation Game goodie Train!


----------



## freespirit.

Arhhh


----------



## MrsRedcap

Have lots of fun you guys   wish I was coming with you.

Don't do anything I wouldn't   and someone have a drink for me.  

Suzie...your holiday sounds fab! Social workers eh?  

Dizzi...I'm sure you'll keep everyone on the straight and narrow, with you being an upstanding member of the community and all that 

To all the other chitters have a safe journey and all get home in one piece eh?   

Love

A very sad and jealous  

Vicki x


----------



## Ceri.

Sooze, you'll have a fabby time there, mum n dad did exactly same trip last Jan and loved it.

will pop back in a bit, gotta get tea on the go!


----------



## Ceri.

Cor blimey you're all quiet! ya packing?!! 
SD's where are ya?!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ceri - BOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Lou F ❁

the 
cakes 
are made     
see u all tomoz
lol
Lou


----------



## Wraakgodin

Leave some behind here please Lou!  I don't think the ones that Jen left are going to last the whole weekend!!!  

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Everyone going to Nottingham have an awesome time!

Everyone staying here with me, we're gonna have a good time too! 

I've had the results of my hip x-ray today and it showed nothing so must be soft tissue injury! Which is good cos I didn't want arthritus at my age!  Anyway had a bad turn on Wednesday terrible pins and needles down my left arm and pain down it and up into my neck and jaw!  I thought it must be a panic attack but my GP thinks I need an ECG  so I've got to have it done on Thursday!  Also AF turned up today on Day 18!!!!  Which means that I had no drugs to start or anything, anyway after charging round like a loon I can now start as soon as they tell me too.  Got to ring tomorrow for Consultant to decide if this is genuine AF or some other sort of bleed! Flippin typical when you're trying to start tx isn't it? 

Anyway have an awesome time in Nottingham and we want to hear all about it when you get back (gore and all!  )

Axxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Mandy - good news on it not being arthritis but pants about the ECG! 

I just went to pack and realised case is under k2's bed! whoops! So its all ready to be loaded in the morning 
Have choice of 4 outfits for tomorrow , nothing worse than taking only one and then not feeling comfy all night wearing it !

just got to check admin stuff then off to have bath and early night at leaving at 10 am

 to those who arent coming! I will tell you all about those pee heads


----------



## Lou F ❁

Ok so plenty of apple fairy cakes made and left on side for u all and then nice chewy flapjack aswell, u may still be chewing said flapjack when we come home on Sunday    
I am sat here without a care in the world u would think i had packed wouldnt u    u would be wrong.
Have had bath n coloured my hair tho got my 2 outfits for tomoz night sorted just got to get stuff for traveling and cake eating ready now, oh and then sort out what i am taking to Ireland on Monday morning   
Amanda hope the ECG is all clear,    to the witch fingers crossed Mr Atkinson sorts you out   Am still waiting for my xray results they seem to be taking ages.
right i best get my backside moving.
night all
lol
Lou


----------



## Suzie

just seen that hotel has no car park! the one they use is an ncp on st james st. we get 30% discount for being travel lodge guests but 12-24 hours then works out £9 . 

xx


----------



## Ceri.

ah you work fast suzie!  have to ring about the coupon thing?


----------



## AmandaB1971

Lou

 your x-ray results come back soon.  I think Mr Atkinson will get it sorted, he's a good guy!

Axxxx


----------



## Ceri.

will wait to see if you found any others first x


----------



## Suzie

nope ceri just hand your ticket to hotel reception for validation before paying at car park on sunday 

xx


----------



## Ceri.

cheers suzie x

where we meeting?  have lost the plot tonight. Was it the travel lodge bar at 1pm?


----------



## Suzie

It is  I was just checking car park in relation to hotel and is only a couple of streets away 

I have directions printed and should take me about 3 hours so should be around 1 

x


----------



## Ceri.

great stuff, right gonna nip out for some petrol or i aint going anywhere! Gotta drop Lis off at 10am so i can set off about 11 ish to get there for 1 (I hope!)


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

I am about

been in bed most the day again  

Just had a huge blow out with my mum 

just chilling in front of x factor 

the delights of the pessary awaits be shortly still will miss them wont i when i stop them!

Hope everyone has a good time at notts tomorrow

look forward to hearing all about it

Em


----------



## Shellebell

well i am all packed, just gotta put my toiletries in me bag. Ooo just thought, I need to put some alcamahol in my bag  

I found out about the carpark too tonight, it's pay on exit. I should be there at 3, so I will text you, well those I have numbers for, to see if you have moved   Isn't it 3 for check in anyway 

SEE YOU ALL SOON  
Love n hugs to those not coming, we will raise a glass to you  

Amanda ~ Great news on the xrays, pants about the ECG


----------



## Harts

Evening!

Sorry haven't been around.  Struggling to get privacy to come on and today dh and I decided to go to Twycross Zoo so missed the couple of hours when both inlaws were out!

To all the girls going tomorrow... what time are you planning on leaving on sunday?  Do you plan on just eating brekkie and checking out?  It is just so I can sort out transportation back!

All you girls are bringing loads of outfits!  Not me, don't have much to choose from.

Does anyone mind if I take up one of the beds in one of the rooms that are booked?  Don't really fancy sleeping in the hall. 

Right, I will be there before 1 (dh and FIL going to pub at 1.30 so told me that is how it will be!  I was happy to take a train.

Haven't had a chance to read the many pages since the other day so will have to catch up at the meet.

Can't wait to see you gals.  To all the ones that can't come    

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Well still not packed but have got everything i need all piled up for morning 
Am cream crackerd so off to bed for me.
By the way Gayn is coming will be at hotel for 1 aswell.
See u tomorrow ladies.
lol
Lou
   to everyone


----------



## MrsRedcap

Still wish I could come  

Oh P.S I want texts and gossip  

Dizzi..you never know you may get a surprise phone call


----------



## Martha Moo

Vicki

I want to go too!  

I am sure that there will be another one though as i cant go to the meet in may  

Although if anyone fancies a mini chitter meet in sheffield let me know as i am there every other weekend and most mondays!

Em


----------



## MrsRedcap

Wish I could get down to Sheffield hun! I live in the back of beyond and takes me ages to get anywhere


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all!

WOW - what a busy night, I logged out to walk the dogs cooked T, then watched the rubgy, then walked 2 miles to to the garage and back to get a bulb for my brake light - So I am on here now doing a last min run through before bed!

I got a text from Gayn, Lou and I will be detoring (sp) to pick her up 

Vicki  I will ring you  dont you worry

Em rest up hun and hold the fort here by night 

Harts not sure if you will see this in the morning, but I am sure we will find you a bed 

Amanda great news on the hip - I could do the ecg for you, cant read them but can do them 
I'm Going to miss you

Ok I need to go enjoy the snacks I left too its all in order cake drinks and cocco with a biscuit then a send off bear for Harts.

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap

Cool call me...I can be there in voice spirit     and listen to the shenanigans going on


----------



## Wraakgodin

MrsRedcap said:


> Cool call me...I can be there in voice spirit    and listen to the shenanigans going on


MrsR, can you PM me updates so I get to hear about all the outlandish behaviour as it happens?!!! 

Ta muchly!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Good night
x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

No problem Sue  

Watch this space for commentary


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good morning ladies!!!!!!!

I have left some cyber-toast and freshly squeezed orange juice for you all this lovely sunny morning!!!

(trying to keep myself cheerful- wish I was getting drunk with the others!  )

Studying until 2:30, then going for my weekly Reiki!  Got exams on Wednesday and Thursday and starting to panic!!!  

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Have a fab time all of you at the meet!!!!!!

Dizzi - Shame I'm not coming or you could've done my ECG while we were all getting ready tonight!  

Axxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning!

@Amanda

Sue  *Best play the Sims * - much safer  Seriously  hun I know your working hard for these exams 

oh and the Toast & Juice is great, just what I need before a long drive . . .


----------



## Ceri.

to all of you who cant make it. will be thinking of ya all whilst having a drink (or 2) for ya.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Sue  *Best play the Sims * - much safer  Seriously  hun I know your working hard for these exams


There is coverage of a party political conference on Dutch TV at the moment and it is interesting because they kicked out one of their controversial high-profile members yesterday and they are having a big discussion about it and it is getting interesting! My worst subject is listening so it is very good practice - I never thought that I would find politics interesting!!! 

But don't you worry, I will be nipping to the shops later to buy Bon Voyage!!!!  I would have played it all day if I didn't have to pay for the exam retakes!!!   

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lou Just texted she is 21 miles away from me in traffic


----------



## DizziSquirrel

We are leaving BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Fluffs, sue, amanda, vicki, laura, shezza and anyone i missed staying behind!

Hope everyone has a great time

dh is in bed

Willow was going round to my parents to play this morning but after last night decided she can stay here instead so shes in bed with dh

he will be getting up soon tho as hes only got today of and working tomorow night then off til thurs

Back later on girls

Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning all those staying behind!

I'm having a really boring day   DH is on his way back from his night out but isn't here yet, my Mini is still broken down so I'm restricted to my bike for transport and it's raining so I don't want to go out and get wet! I'm under house arrest which is fine if you're in cos you want to be but when you're in cos you've no choice it's v annoying! 

I'm watching lots of A&E programmes on Home & Health!  Course I could be doing some jobs cos there's stuff to do here but can't be bothered so watching rubbish telly instead 

I hope everyone else left behind has a nice weekend!

Catch ya later

Axxxxx


----------



## Shezza

Afternoon,

Hope all the chatterers have fun this weekend  Have one for me!!

Been to Relate this morning, weren't too bad and we are going to go for more sessions. Hopefully we can finally get our lives back on track!

I should be around for SD today and tomo but not sure what is happening yet apart from Nay is taking me on a 'date' tonight, no idea where we are going but really looking forward to it!

Love to you all, whether here or in Notts!!

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Good afternoon Chitters,

What a dreary day here. It's been piddling down and we had -2 last night so it was pretty chilly. Hope the weather is better in Nottingham.

Not doing much today. I'm watching the Rugby, and may get round to going into my oldest son's room to clear it out one job which I'm dreading as I dunno what I might find in there. 

He enrols into college on Monday. He's doing Health and Social care. But he's looking into the nursing side more than the social work side of it. It turns out he's the only lad in a class of girls   not that he's complaining like   He can be a right tart my son. I'm worrying in case he gets bullied because he's studying a 'Girls' job and gets called a poof etc. You know what lads are like. He can hold his own but he's quite sensitive too.

Mandy...Don't blame you for not wanting to go out on your bike hunny.

Shezza...Good to hear that things are progressing sweetheart. Enjoy your 'Date'  

Em...Is DH up yet?  

Hello  to anyone I've missed

I'm hoping to speak to Dizzi later so I'll give you the goss


----------



## MrsRedcap

**NEWSFLASH**

Just had a text from Dizzi...They're all together and eating cake


----------



## Wraakgodin

Noooooooooooo - not cake!!!!!!       

MrsRedcap, tell Dizzi that I am just about to load Bon Voyage and thinking of her!!!  

Hope they all have a lovely time!  I keep wondering how they are getting on.

I am glad things are going well for you Shezza.    Have a great time on your date!!!!

Sue


----------



## MrsRedcap

So far so good it seems...I've had a picture through on my phone of Frill and Shellebelle with boxes and boxes of Mr Kipling cakes 

They should be at TGI now


----------



## AmandaB1971

Shezza

Have a great time on your date hun, enjoy it for what it is and don't get bogged down in all the upset and hurt that's gone before it! 

Axxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Had more pics sent through to my phone...Looks like everyone seems to be enjoying themselves!

They're all dressed up...They don't scrub up too bad


----------



## MrsRedcap

**UPDATE ON MEET**

Just spoke to Dizzi...They're still quite well behaved for the moment  they're at a pub sitting outside. OMG the noise out of them all is horrific    bunch of nutters the lot of them 

No doubt I'll be getting drunk texts later hehehe.


----------



## Wraakgodin

I wish I was there     

Sue


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awww I know Sue   

Would you be able to get over from Cloggyland if they do another one?


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all    quick late one from me on my way to bed...  Wish I was there too.  I have had a couple of picture updates too - looks like they are having fun    I've spent the day with MIL and DH and A on our boat and just got home so very pooped.  Will catch up tomorrow sometime (SD rules!!)  

Night all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

MrsRedcap said:


> Awww I know Sue
> 
> Would you be able to get over from Cloggyland if they do another one?


Hopefully, but it depends what the future holds!!!! The only reason I couldn't come over this time was because I already had two trips back to England during the summer, one for my nieces christening and one for my ex-bosses surprise retirement party - so financially it was out of the question.

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning Folks!!!

Hope all those still at home are having a nice weekend and I don't think I need to ask if those playing out are ok?!  

DH is onto day 2 of fixing my  Mini today so I'm left drifting around on my own again!   Weather's not very nice here so can't even go out on my bike.  Although there is good news cos we've just had a McDonald's breakfast!!! Yum Yum

Catch ya all in a bit

Axxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning chitters

I wasnt about for much sd yesterday as i had a dodgy tum so went to bed at 6pm til 10pm popped on checked boards and went back to bed

i had a txt frm free yesterday about 3pm saying the cakefest had begun!

hope everyone has had a brill w/e 

em


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
 I guess I'm the first one from the cake crew to log in huh - doesn't suprise me really  I was a party pooper , and left the gals in the pub around midnight (had to listen to me bod which was shattered and my ovaries which were aching) At that point i think there was still talk of going off to find dancing ? won't tell you just what the last tx i got said - I'm sure someone will though  
We had a fabtastic time !! And crew it was great to see you all and get real life huggles 
We all thought about you ladies who were left behind though ( as the photos and tx's should show ) WELL DONE !! you did a sterling job of keeping us all on page one 
Well , gawd knows what those who were drinking feel like today , i am absolutely pooped  Tomorrow i have my scan and acupuncture , where hopefully they'll say EC Wednesday - so just lots of R & R ( and water ) for me today .
Looking forward to hearing about the late night shinanigans 
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hellooooooooooo 

Am I the first to post (apart from Free)  Yay I am, Credits to me please Dizzi 

I have had such a fab time! I won't do personals right now as I think I'm going to go and have an hour or two in bed  5am stay ups and 4 hours sleep don't do anything for you the next day  

Not sure how long it will be before others are around, I think a fair few are feeling rough this morning  

I will be back later 

x x x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Awww had a text from Ceri - She is stuck in traffic thats not moving anywhere! She should of been home an hour ago  Hope you get moving soon Hun!!

Hope no one else got stuck either! We had a clear run all the way home!!! 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Ya bunch of dirty stopouts...5am indeed    

Sounds like there are a few fuzzy heads today. Poor Ceri don't envy her at all being stuck in traffic. 

Glad you all had a fab time. I'll be coming to the next one if there is one.


----------



## Suzie

afternoon 

I was well behaved and had early night! the others however, thats a different story!

Thanks for a fab weekend ladies  had a great time 

Shezza - hope your date goes well  

be back in a bit after admin catch up 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Shellebell

Afternoon all 

I am knackered but so still on a high   Pretty much a clear run for me too, apart from trying to get out of the city with the fun runners   
Well I did go to bed at 3 ish, but Dizzi kept me awake til 5    
All I can say to that Dizzi  is 'blah blah blah, blah blah' in a french accent  

I'm sure there are LOADS of pics out there but I will try and get the video clip off my phone. They didn't get into a club for dancing, so they improvised part of the bar area, until the music turned pants

Off to have something to eat, a bath and bed.

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Suzie said:


> afternoon
> 
> I was well behaved and had early night! the others however, thats a different story!
> 
> love to all
> suzie x


I spat my Coffee at the PC reading that!

Ive been home 10 mins and Lou has set off for the last leg of her journey and hour or so if traffic OK.

Free Hope your R&R is going well hun - Thank you for a great time and real life huggles

Nicky what a giggle - glad your home Ok

Shelly!


Shellebell said:


> Well I did go to bed at 3 ish, but Dizzi kept me awake til 5
> All I can say to that Dizzi is 'blah blah blah, blah blah' in a french accent
> 
> Shelley Xxx


All I can say in return is . . . . . Jem a pel claude!

Lou and I were the last to leave we waited half hour with Gayn as we were going to follow them out the city, but knowing we had such a drive ahead of us we abandoned her and hit the road, traffic good, signs not so good I think we added an hour to our journey after we left the M6 Toll ( the roads I should have done with my eyes closed) We ended up taking the scenic route 
I wil try and upload piccys next.
The  put in an appearence Sat am so I am off to London in the morning for my baseline scan 

Back later. Dh Is Home

~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell

ANOTHER cup of coffee Dizzi  

Yep, I can say Suzie went to bed very early IN HER DREAMS


----------



## DizziSquirrel

pictures
Chitter meet Slideshow - click the Pic! (Piccy's From my phone)


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hmmm...I've just priced up travel if you were to do a meet in Nottingham again.

I'd have to stay over the night before the meet to be able to get to see you all at a decent time. If I left on the actual day of the meet I wouldn't arrive until after 7pm   or I could get an overnight coach and be knackered the rest of the day and I certainly don't fancy having to get the train at 6.01 on the Sunday morning  

it'd cost me £72 to get there.


----------



## Shellebell

OMG (see how you spell that by the way  ) that is brilliant.
So who is going to explain what Lou is doing in that picture


----------



## MrsRedcap

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> pictures
> Chitter meet Slideshow - click the Pic! (Piccy's From my phone)


I know what she's saying...Aha! There's that piece of cake I lost earlier 

Fab pics!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelly OMG is spelt moiscttlarions ask Nicky!

Lou just texted shes home too 

Vicki thats a mad amount I think though we might do Leeds next time 

Back later
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Vicki better pics to come when everyone uploads from the main camera's


----------



## Shellebell

Nicky Dizzi ~ was that how it was spelt. Just tried to find it in online dictionary but it's not recognised  
Didn't someone say at some point that we could do leeds next time


----------



## Suzie

just looked and leeds would be 4 hours + for me!  

Noooooo photos of me! 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Suzie yours is the last picture in the slideshow! look again 

Ive got a headache! 
Ive just re packed my case  Coach leaves at 8.45am 

~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap

Suzie said:


> just looked and leeds would be 4 hours + for me!
> 
> Noooooo photos of me!
> 
> x


4 hrs?? That's nothing...13 hours to Nottingham for me. 10 hours if Leigh brought me down in the car


----------



## custard

Just a quickie.

I'm home at last!  Only took 3 hrs 15 min (with 2 quick service station stops) this time.  Yay!

had a fantastic time.  Lovely to meet you all.  Will do a proper post tomorrow.

You'll have to wait a while for my pics as they are old school and I haven't finished the film!

Kisses to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

no I meant dont put any pics of me dizzi


----------



## DizziSquirrel

oops! Suzie I took one out, diddn't think you'd thank Me !!!

Jen Glad you got home in less time 

Ceri you home yet and having snuggles with lissy  Sorry we lost you this morning  


~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁

Well am home and shattered who forced all that wine down my neck   
I am in a daze and havnt even started to pack for Ireland yet   
Have got some piccy's to upload later !!!
Luckily none of me fiddling with my change    
Had a fantastic time drank far too much slept far too little but laughed the most.
Thanks all again for making it a fab trip, well worth the scenic route home and tour of City of Nottingam   
Ceri was gutted not to get say bye this morning.  to u 
Might be offline for a few days untill i(remove myself from Al   ) find way around the town so all u lovely ladies cycling at mo         to u all.
To the rest of you     
Right i need food n bath.
huge hugs
lol
Lou


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I'm off out for Takeaway now then its bath and Bed! 
I may login first thing (before getting the coach) , I may not - So will post again from London afetr the scan 
Night All 
x x x

Lou have a safe trip to Ireland and plenty of  on your


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I never got to bed in the end  Had a second wind and am now hopefully gonna be able to stay awake for a little longer then go to bed early instead 
Ceri got home at last and text me a while ago 


Suzie ~ You were not in bed early at all you fibber  It was lovely to see you again chick 

Lou ~ Fab to meet you Hun, Hope you have a fab time in Ireland  

Ceri ~ Me little drunken bum  It was fab to meet you Hun, Hope your not feeling too rough still  Must sort out the bluetooth dongle then I can upload the video of you   

Gayn ~ It was lovely to meet you too, Hope everything is OK and you got home fine 

Harts ~ The bumps looking good but OMG I can't believe your 22 weeks already   Lovely to see you again  You did well to stay up until that time of night 

Jen ~ It was nice to meet you too Hun  Make sure Jim gets all the drunken stories so he can wind that mez up in the mens room  

Dizzi ~ Was nice to see you again too  Now having tried the OMG myself it came up as noi so how on earth you have managed to get moiscttlarions I have no idea, Me thinks someone was still peewissed this AM   for scan 

Shelley ~ It was nice to meet you too this weekend  I think you, Free and myself were the most sober ones, Unless you take your drink very well 

Frill ~ It was nice to meet you, Hope you got home OK?  Hope we haven't put you off meeting us again    Thanks for looking after Ceri this morning and making sure she got safetly into bed 

Free ~ It was nice to see you again chick  You were very quiet   I have everything crossed for you chick, Take it easy and hope tomorrows scan shows lots of ripe uicy follies  Ohh yeah thanks for take up to the trip 

Mez ~ Thank you for being my taxi driver again  I am cheeky and did deserve to walk home  Hope you've caught up on some sleep now  


I have sat and counted the names and wondered who I have missed from it as I knew there was 12 peeps there - It's me I've missed  I did that last night while doing my little head counts too, Kept missing myself off and wondering who we had lost  


I had a brilliant time everyone so thank you  We definatly need to sort another one out, Lots of giggles and reccomended to all those that couldn't make it this time 

I have pics on my camera and a video (  )on my phone, Both camera wire and dongle are poorly broke so need to sort out a dongle or find another way of uploading these pics, Looks like I may need to set up the PC again, We still haven't got it back together since we moved it upstairs  Will try and do that this week when I am off 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


Oii Dizzi, Wheres my credits


----------



## Ceri.

Got home after a 5 hour journey, shouldve took 2 hours. Never mind it was worth it as i had an absolute ball! (Am dreadin some of the photo's!) havent looked at them yet Dizzi, need to install the flash thingy)

Shezza ... Fab news on the relate and date x

Am gonna go for a nice hot bath and wallow for a bit. And then have a VERY early night!

SD crew .... No doubt you'll be there at the next meet up? 

Piddlepots ... Thank you all for a fab time, one of the best nights out ever! I apologise if i was a bit loud?!

Nicky .... NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  Ruins the image of me possibly being a lady! (phhhhherp!)


----------



## AmandaB1971

Glad you all had a great time. There's some fab piccy's there Dizzi you all looked great! 

Gotta go now, DH just finished fixing car after 2 days so think he deserves some pampering now!

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Fab piccies girls, sounds like you had a fab time    Sorry I missed out    

Mrs R, can you fly to Luton?  Would it be quicker?  I am sure Shell and I could plan a night out in Luton/Milton Keynes......

I feel like I've had a night on the town as I have another cold coming    My head hurts  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Awww I would fly hun but my passport has expired and really can't be bothered getting a new one   and have you seen the price of them?  

I'll find ways and means of getting to a meet don't you worry


----------



## Fluffs

Do you need a passport to fly in the UK (or is that just to get out of your part of the world?      I used to live in Wales and we let anyone out - just charged them to get in    )  How much are passports these days - mine needs renewing soon  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

piggin expensive fluffs! 

http://www.passport.gov.uk/fees.asp

/links


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yep to fly within the UK you still need a passport. All to do with security.

When I went on the ferry over to Belfast I had to have my passport then too!

£66??   what a flippin rip off!!!!


----------



## Fluffs

Eek!  An I need to get A's too


----------



## MrsRedcap

I remember having the old 12 month passports that only cost about 9 quid   my 10yr passport expired in 2005.


----------



## custard

Morning all!

I fell asleep at 8.30 last night, and slept right through to the alarm at 6.30 this morning!     That's the effect you all had on me!! 

I was wondering about flying to the next meet as I'm so far south!!!  How about Edinburgh??

Nicky - Jim had a blow by blow account of all the larks last night, so I'll get him on the case!!!

Free -           for the scan today.

Dizzi -           for your scan today as well.

Must potter along.  Work to be done.  We've got our follow-up at the clinic tomorrow afternoon, so wish me luck.  I can't really think of many questions we should ask.  Any ideas?  We've had 2 failed cycles and we've got 3 frosties, so we're trying to decide when to use the frosties and whether to do a 3rd cycle or not....

Kisses and hugs all round. 
Jen
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

just a quicky 

when i last took an internal flight you didnt need a passport, only photo ID 

thought it was still the same?

xx


----------



## Frill

Morning girls!

I'm glad everyone is slowly recovering today!  I can't believe I managed to get on the road at 7.30am yesterday - was home by 9.45am, went out for a massive bacon sarnie and then snuggled on my sofa for the rest of the day!  

I had a brilliant, brilliant time but I want to know the gossip post 12.30!  My happy room mate Ceri gave me a couple of details but that's just not enough!  I demand gore!    PM me if you have to!  

Dizzi -   for your scan today

Free - thinking of you today   for your scan too

Lou - you've probably gone now, but have a brilliant time in Ireland.  What am I saying, of course you will!  

I'll come back later for more personals, but just wanted to say to all of you that it was soooooo good to meet up and, as Free said, get real life huggles and giggles.

To all those that couldn't make it - we'll just have to make sure we organise another meet! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Glad to read that everyone had a fab time

I too thought within the uk you didnt need a passport maybe wrong though

Dizzi hope your scan goes well honey    

Free hope your scan and bloods have gone well and you have lots of juicy follies and time for your trigger and EC

Saila how is your tx coming along

Amanada hows the hip honey
bet your glad to have your mini back hey

Looks like i am in for a quiet day today, dh is in bed, hes just got in from nightshift, mum is at work til 3 and i will have gone out before she gets back  love her really but shes doing my brain in just atm!

 to all not mentioned

Em


----------



## Fluffs

How about picking somewhere really out of the way but fab for a night out next time...  How about Cardiff?    
It's got loads of pubs and is near the sea so we could feel like we've really been away    And there's an airport nearby so you could fly from Edinburgh.......


----------



## Shellebell

Oooo Cardiff. You could all meet my gay-best-friend   Then you will all see a VERY drunken side of me


----------



## Ceri.

Have put a few pics in the gallery! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=1


----------



## AmandaB1971

Great Piccys...  Keep them coming we want to see them all!

Axxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

It'd cost me a fortune to get to Cardiff. cheapest flight I could find was 105 quid EACH WAY!


----------



## Ceri.

OOOh its quiet!  Still got overhangs? Or you at work but not skiving?!

Well i had a fab time meeting you all.....

Dizzi (the smiley one!) I hope everythings goes swimmingly for you today in London hun. Let us know how things progress x

Shelle (the one that never seems to get drunk!) Not even a gentle sway! You'll have to give me some tips!

Lou (The sharon stone lookie likie!) Hope you have a fab time with Al  

Jen (The knowledgeable one!) Like you say we can now read our posts without our own accents! And its so nice to picture a face too. I had loads of q's to ask ya about my garden and never seemed to get round to it! Will grab some advice of ya soon!

Suzie (  ) Am sayin nowt my little carrot cruncher!  Was great to meet you.

Frill (the one who put up with me and put me up!) i love your sense of humour frill, you did make me laugh!

Harts (the blooming one!) i hope you manage to get some you and dh time hun. start buying some 'practical' things for bubs though!  oh youve put me off buying 'bought sarnies' now! i will make my own! (with no salt!) 

Nicky (the giggly one!) thanks for being my buddy outside  you did a marvellous job doing the head counts on sat night 

mez (the phantom breakfast thief!) dont think we'd ever chatted before on here, but it was great to meet ya, fantastic news too on the panel hun

free (the tiny bonny one!) you did so well to stay late free, being so full and uncomfy, but never complained did ya hun.   

sd crew, hope i get to meet you all at the next meet up, we thought of you all often x 

i just hope i didnt make too much of a show of myself being fairly drunk!!
remember teaching the kurdish barman some welsh and he was very good! toni basha!! which is kurdish for hello, how are you? hence calling him tony all night!!  
Well i'm gonna nip out for a bit, before it starts persisting it down again! 
xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

OMG   what on earth was I doing with my eyes/face  

Ceri ~ I carry my alcamahol well   Just stuck to my Southern Comfort, not varing wine % levels  
Harts ~ I forgot about the sarnie


----------



## Suzie

oh my the pics !  

x


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Can't stay on long so this will be quick (they have just arrived home as I was logging on  ).

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to all for the beautiful card and gorgeous gift.

I also had a thought. With all this talk of how long it would take people to get to the next meet and how much it would cost, why don't you all come to mine!  The flight time and cost would be about the same for everyone!

Right, I better go.  FIL is coming down the stairs.  I should be able to post properly on wed morning and do personals then.

I hope everyone is okay and that all scans went well today

lots of love,

Hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies , 
Hope the recovery process is still going well for the cake crew 
Shezza , I hope the 'date' goes well hunni  is this anything to do with the news you planned to tell us at the meet  If it isn't seeing as you couldnt come to the meet are you gonna tell us that news now 

Saila , I have seen you have a new ticker on your profile  so i'm sending you tons of    for a fabastic result !

Mandy , Is your mini all better now ? what has been wrong with it ? How is your hip feeling ? have you thought about any 'alternative' remedies to help with it insted of the pain killers ? Maybe its time you got yourself a







instead of the







, then you could streach out a little  

Em , I guess your not back from your scan yet , but hope all went well 

Jen , I'm sending you lots of  for your follow up , it's hard to know what to ask , apart from is there anything we could do differently or better ? I allways take a little list with me , as questions tend to flit in and out my head on the run up to the appointment , then on the day my mind clams up 

Dizzi , I hope you are posting later with good news about your scan  also hope your journey wasn't too bad .

Suzie , How did Drew get on with little K ? ( when the babysiter wasn't there that is  )

Harts , Won't be long till you have your own space and then you'll be able to post as often and for as long as you want - that is untill bubs arrives and demands all your attention 

Well i've just spoken to the clinic and i am to stim another day - really thought i'd be ready today , but my follies need to grow just a little bit more , feel so increadibly full now , they stopped counting this morning at 28 follies !! Looks like EC will prob be Thurs now .
Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I'm In LONDON!
Ive just jumped on the pc before BM gets in from work and the teenagers get on here first!

I left home at 8 am and got here at 4pm  
Scan fine Lining as should be, re scan Friday and Bloods before "going with the flow" 
I may have some menopur depending if we get a response so I am officially on a trial of stimulation!
Thanks for everyones  I will post proper tommorow when everyone is at work/school/sleep
just going for a wizz around my boards.

Ceri Fab personals & pictures Hun  

Free I have my stone in my pocket  for my cycle 
And I'm thinking of you


----------



## custard

Phew, safe from embarassing pics so far.....  It's only a matter of time though!

Love and       to all,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Dizzi       

Can I just say 'wooooo hooooo, I'm coming to Stratford!'


----------



## Suzie

wooo hoooo  thats great fluffs 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Suzie said:


> wooo hoooo  thats great fluffs
> 
> x


I second that!

Jen Ive not uploaded my Camera pics yet lol!


----------



## freespirit.

Dizzi  Great news that you went on ok at clinic and all is how it should be , sending you a big huggle though   cause your journey and time spent travelling sounded bloody horrendous


----------



## Shellebell

Great news Dizzi  

Fluffs she did wave at us as she went past on the coach and I did wave back for us    

So who got a text from Em  I will let her tell you  

Free Loads of    hun  

Harts 'Chitters do USA'


----------



## MrsRedcap

Dizzi...Well done on the scan hun  when are you back?

Shellebelle..You and Dizzi OMG where was her other hand?? 

Lou..You and your drink what you like? 

Harts, Ceri, Free, Suzie, Nicky, Em, Frill, Jen, Mandy, Saila,  anyone I've missed I'm sorry 



Shellebell said:


> 'Chitters do USA'


Hmmm...that sounds like some dodgy porn film  Dizzi can be the main star and be renamed 'Dizzi Does Dallas'   

Right gonna dish tea up

Love

Vicki x


----------



## custard

MrsRedcap said:


> Dizzi can be the main star and be renamed 'Dizzi Does Dallas'


OMG     


Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Come on gals we need more pics for em all!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

What do you mean where was my other hand!
Dizzi goes to look at pictures again 


MrsRedcap said:


> Dizzi...Well done on the scan hun  when are you back?
> 
> Shellebelle..You and Dizzi OMG where was her other hand??
> 
> 
> 
> Shellebell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Chitters do USA'
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...that sounds like some dodgy porn film  Dizzi can be the main star and be renamed 'Dizzi Does Dallas'
> 
> Vicki x
Click to expand...


----------



## Martha Moo

Evening chitters!

Late on tonight as didnt get back in til 7 and then had a themed chat til 9

Dizzi i know i said it in txt but glad scan went well today keeping everythng crossed for you this cycle
      

Free spoke to you also via txt like i said i have a good feeling for you this cycle and i so want to be proved right!
      

I did send txts to all those who i had their numbers in my phone

but we have one beanie baby on board with a fantastic heartbeat, all sizes are spot on
we also had an empty sac 
Obviiously i am just so relieved for the one heartbeat
DH is ecstatic so much so hes taken 4 days leave from Ikea

cor blimey

sorry for lack of personals been a bit of a day!
Will catch up with you all tomorrow and attempt personals then

I have to ring my aunt tomorrow
might be too late tonight!
She rang on saturday and said she had left a small gift at my parents for me

Small gift........ it was a radley bag am soooo made up with it have wanted one since christmas
strange enough dh was looking at one yesterday for me so no excuse now to replenish my wardrobe!

love to all
Em


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey ladies

Well i am gonna attempt to do personal!

Dizzi- so glad your scan has gone well- nice to meet you

Shell- lovely to meet you.

Lou- well by now you prob wore Al out! Was lovely to meet you

Gayn- my ickle donkey! After all these years we meet! My life will no longer be the same!

Suzie- sorry who are you? Did I meet you? Oh and saying you went to bed early! Hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I think not!

Jen- lovely to meet you- please pm me if I can be of any help to you and “young Mr James” 

Harts- I am very up for a “chitter chatters do USA” – lovely to meet you and your bump

Free- good luck for your tx-was lovely to meet you 

Frill- glad you got home ok – lovely to meet you

Ceri- well hun- what do I say! Drunk drunk and drunk again! You had me giggling so much! It was fab to meet you! Had a pie yet? (oh and breakfast was yummy- I ended up having pancakes and maple syrup in the pub! ) – when I read your Tony comment I sat here gigging and Stu thinks I am mad(well madder) oh you forgot poor Daz Mitchell!  

Nicky- well what do I say to you!!!!!! Had a fab time- thank you for letting me come with you! 

Vicky- shame on you for not being at the meet!  (said in a Al murry –pub landlord accent)

Hi to everyone else!  (for all that don’t know me I am now an honoureee chitter chatter meeter!)

Well I am up for another meet! However I think we should do a fri and sat night- that way we can drink fri night and do meal sat night and no one has to worry about not drinking due to driving home or being shattered!! (oh and also being able to do a bit of shopping on the sat) 

I got home about 4pm yesterday and within 30mins had unpacked, put washing machine on and was in bed by 4.30 and slept on/off til 7am ! Dh and dog came to bed with me and we all slept! I have to say enjoyed every min of meeting you all!

Today at work i have been a ramberling idiot(no comment Nicky1......or anyone else!) everyone thoguht i was still drunk- think i was just still high on giggles!

Hugs

Mez
Xxx


----------



## Ceri.

M J said:


> Ceri- well hun- what do I say! Drunk drunk and drunk again! You had me giggling so much! It was fab to meet you! Had a pie yet? (oh and breakfast was yummy- I ended up having pancakes and maple syrup in the pub! ) - when I read your Tony comment I sat here gigging and Stu thinks I am mad(well madder) oh you forgot poor Daz Mitchell!


pmpl too! forgot about daz mitchell! poor bloke kept trolling round in a circle round us wi me shouting alreet dazza mitchell, didnt look none too happy in the early hours! Oh and there was mr boombastic aka mr luvver luvver aka shaggy!

Pie? what pie? i that somat else ive forgotten?!!! If its too rude pm me!!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Did you forget Brian/Shaun too Ceri 

Mez what are we doing in that photo?   I can remember us doing it but can't remember what for? 

I have some pics on my camera but need to set PC up first to be able to upload them.

Vicki I tried texting you over the weekend but it wouldn't let me, Not sure why it just refused to send  

Am still shattered, I was in bed by 9.30 last night, managed to fall asleep about 10 then John woke me up coming in at 11.30  He was talking away and turned the TV on and woke me up, I think I managed to get back off gone 12 so haven't really caught up on my sleep yet properly 

Night all
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All

Are all the Meet-Goers recovered from their very late night (which of course we know was Suzie's fault!  )

Sending loads and loads of              to Free & Dizzi

I went to Clinic today and start stimms tomorrow!  first scan on saturday!

Catch ya all in a bit I'd better go to work and stop skivving! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Frill

@ Dizzi Does Dallas!

I've just looked at the pics!  Shelle and Dizzi - is there something you need to tell us?  And no one told me I had me tongue out.  I blame Harts and her sarnie!  

Amanda - great news    for your stimming and scan at the weekend.

Dizzi - good to hear the scan went well; not so good about your journey.  Take it easy my hon

Free - 28 follies!    No wonder you're in some 'discomfort'       I've got everything crossed for you

Em - thanks for the text yesterday.  Great news that there's a good healthy heartbeat.  And great news on your new handbag!  I love Radley stuff too.

Ceri - I didn't think you were drunk at all when you came in at 5am, tried opening out the sofa bed and then just got into bed fully clothed and jibbered at me for five mins before zonking out!      I sooo wish I had your stamina!

Nicky - how are you doing today?  All caught up on the sleep?

Jen - it was so great to meet you and the offer still stands: sort my garden out and you can have all the blackberries you need!  

Suzie - how are you ma petite fleur?

Shelle - how are you today?

Lou - hello missus - hope you're enjoying Ireland/DH

Harts - I really enjoyed chatting to you at the weekend - and Chitters in USA sounds a brill idea!

Fluffs - how are you hon, what you up to?

Shezza - yes, tell us your news!  Hope the date went okay.

Salia - how are things going?  Haven't seen you on Chitters for a little while, hope you're okay.

Sue - how is it in cloggyland missus?  

Vicky - so sorry you couldn't make it to the meet at the weekend.  I hope you're okay.

Well, I spent most of yesterday in bed - this cold has got worse and AF has been a real   nightmare.  However, it means that next week the clinic is going to show me how to stab myself and then I'll start down-regging sometime first week of Oct.  I think.

I've already decided that the next chitters meet I'm making sure I'm not going to do anything daft like get up early to beat road closures.  And, unless tx works, I'll be on the loopy juice too.  Who said about doing it over a Friday night?  That could be a great plan, as long as we can all get out of work etc.  I'm up for that!

Right, you may be (un)surprised to learn I have done buggerall work so far, so I had better at least check emails.

The photos from the meet are brilliant and I can stop thinking about you guys and how happy I am that most of us could meet up.

I still can't get over the fact none of you have got the same accent as me!  

xxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Frill

It's funny you should say that about the accent.  As we all talk on here all the time you sort of assume that everyone has the same accent as you  Then when we went to Stratford in May I couldn't get over everyone else's accents!  The one that threw me the most was Vicki Redcap, I knew she lived in Scotland but didn't before that know she was a scouser so when I met her I was expecting this broad scottish accent and got scouse!  

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Think there were quite a few people who were shocked by my accent  People's faces were a picture.

I'll do personals later as doggy has to go the vet this afternoon for her yearly jab. So need to cover the car seats


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Good Afternoon

I am home alone but feeling cold and sleepy may have to have an afternoon nap!
Although it looks sunny out 

Amanda  yay another Stimmer!     
I had a lie in this morning so thats helped me catch up - so youve heard about our "oozie" then 

Vicki 


MrsRedcap said:


> Think there were quite a few people who were shocked by my accent  People's faces were a picture.


I was one of them! I cant believe you had snow this morning 

Mez It was great to meet you too & its lovely to have you here with us, shall I add you to the List 

Frill  for the rotten cold, glad you had a nice time.

Nicky Every time Ceri  shouted to *Daz* as he did his patrol I kept thinking of those dodgy adverts on TV! 

ShezzaI hope the "date" went well and youand the kids are OK.

Salia Where are you hun 

Em a Radley bag how lucky are you 

Jen I still cant think of a good enough bribe for you to come sort my garden out!

Suzie are you fully recovered yet 

ShellyI hope works not been too bad for you, I shall be waving again tommorow afternoon 

Free     for tommorow 

Harts Glad you had a good time, Ive no problem comming to visit you in the 

Fluffs where are you hiding  whats A up to these days 

Sue Are you studying or playing BV  

Ive booked my coach ticket home tommorow I leave at 1pm so I should be home for 6pm then I am back on the coach Friday Morning and in London for the weekend, we are apparently doing Karokee on Sat night,
so I had a practice on singstar last night - I just hope everyone is drunk on Saturday . . . .  as I will be SOBER! 

I had a chat with my BM too last night told her that we are not going to be using her as our donor if this fails  and that we would go to spain, next year she was ok with it, although she was clearly not expecting me to say it. 

New Home and List soon, cause I know Free's pc struggles to load after 20 pages, so any List requsts shout now as I will do them Wednesday eve/Thursday.


----------



## Suzie

I am recovered 

Need to do washing/ironing etc etc as K is at nursery. so just a quick  to everyone! and will be back later for catchup 

xx

ps mandy I have no idea what you mean or if you have heard anything ITS NOT TRUE


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lou has emailed me her Pictures so I have uploaded them theres only 5 . . . CLICK TO VIEW


----------



## Suzie

omg I look merry in all of them


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Suzie! I'm Warning ya stop being negative


----------



## Fluffs

Dizzi, this is what A is up to these days - trying to help mummy! Unfortunately he can only stand if he holds on to something so not much help really   










Fluffs xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Afternoon ladies ,
Well I've been to clinic again today , and now have just over 30 follies , please ignore all previous comments i made about feeling full - because now i really really do !! I had a bit of a panic on today as i was worrying i was gonna have too many and ET might be delayed , but I've just spoken to a nice nurse who has tried to reassure me i am doing fine , and everything is looking good . I do my trigger shot tonight and EC is 9am on Thursday .

I'm luvvin the photos of the meet , and so far I'm pleased to say my old pooter has struggled through them and I've sen them all . I will try at some point to load mine up , though i have big problems with doing this as A) our big Pooter is old and tired , B) our laptop doesn't like me , & C) I'm not really that bright in the pooter department .

Fluffs , A is looking a total darling !!!!!

Suzie , Glad you have recovered now 

Dizzi , Your not the only one feeling the cold , I got my jumper and scarf out today !!! I also wore my new boots and they were lovely and warm , they are snug/ugg boots and have sculls and roses on them - very snazzy  I'm not quite following what your doing in London chuck  are you staying there for a little while a few days to save on travelling to clinic or something ? Oh and as for karaoke , you are v v braze to do it sober , I myself have swore that i will never do karaoke again after me and a few friends screeched along to Gypsys tramps and theifs one drunken night in a local <free cringes at the distant memory>

Frill , Have you got some vit C to take for that cold missis ? I recommend with having a cold and AF hear too , that you should skive as normaltake it nice and easy and not do too much work , and stay in your comfy jimjams 

Mandy , Sending you lots and lots of  for starting your stims

Nicky , I hope the DR is going ok and the side effects are minimal 

Ceri , it sounds like you had a right old time after i have left on Saturday - did you ever get to have that sambuka for me  

Hi MJ our honorary chitter Chatter <Freespirit wonders if MJ just wants to stay an honarary member so she dosent have to do an initiation test like Mrs R >

Em , I'm sooo not a designer type of gal , but i kinda gather from your enthusiasm that your bag is a good un  As i said via tx yesterday , fab news on your scan 

Chitter chatter meet in the USA sounds Fab to me - can we coincide it for the Harley party ( Milwaukee )one August  Maybe in about 10 years time though when we've finished paying for all this tx !!!

Love to every one - especially those i didn't mention 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Free great news hun, just wish it was this time next week for you at least you should feel comfier by then X

Nicky I have done a search on you tube!!!!  Just in case!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

~ceri~ said:


> M J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ceri- well hun- what do I say! Drunk drunk and drunk again! You had me giggling so much! It was fab to meet you! Had a pie yet? (oh and breakfast was yummy- I ended up having pancakes and maple syrup in the pub! )  when I read your Tony comment I sat here gigging and Stu thinks I am mad(well madder) oh you forgot poor Daz Mitchell!
> 
> 
> 
> pmpl too! forgot about daz mitchell! poor bloke kept trolling round in a circle round us wi me shouting alreet dazza mitchell, didnt look none too happy in the early hours! Oh and there was mr boombastic aka mr luvver luvver aka shaggy!
> 
> Pie? what pie? i that somat else ive forgotten?!!! If its too rude pm me!!!
Click to expand...

Oh Ceri you make me giggle- the pie thing was you asked those "young boys" to get you a pic and red cabbage (nowt mucky)

Free- Good luck for EC on Thurs

Dizzi- yeah add me to the list please

hi to everyone else!

xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

OMG Free How full    
Fluffs A is looking soooo cute. I think I will use that pic for work  
Dizzi I will be waiting at the window to wave back at you again   


Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

BTW my mate at work had her baby yesterday. 10 days late and a bit on the lrg size 10lb 6   We found out today that she had him by C Section, luckily for her.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya girls

Free  for the trigger and EC on thursday honey

      

Dizzi safe journey home honey

I have just got up for dinner and to mooch the boards
heading back to bed shortly feeling soooo tired

 to all that need them

Em


----------



## Ceri.

oh god yea tato pie and red cabbage! 
How embarrasing is this!


----------



## Suzie

see Ceri stay at the bar like me and they have no gossip


----------



## custard

If you say so! 
J
xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Suzie

You forget I've BEEN to a meet with you, so I know it's all true!!  

Free -  hun for Thursday

Dizzi - Have a safe trip back tomorrow

Axxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Suzie said:


> see Ceri stay at the bar like me and they have no gossip


Oh but we do have gossip about you!!!!


----------



## Ceri.




----------



## ♥Saila♥

OMG I am so jealous! I wish I could of come   I got basted on Monday so am officially on 2ww!

Please can I come to next meet!!


----------



## Shellebell

of course hun, you and bump  



~ceri~ said:


>


Very good Pic 

Not long now Free


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I hope there is a bump!

Feeling horrifically bloated today grrrr


----------



## Lou F ❁

Good afternnon from Ireland
it is pi$$ing down so thiught i would sneek into net cafe b4 going to pick Al up. We got champers,chocs n dinner out cant wait.
I was fast asleep on Monday night at 9pm was exausted with extra activities and the weekend      
I will deffo be back tomoz do personals now that i know where nat cafe is.
Is great to be with Al again already on 1st name terms at the pub opposite the apartment.     took maybe 1 hour after arriving    
Good luck to Free for tomoz and everyone else cycling.
I  only got 20 mins left and have few more bits to do.
So huge hugs to all
Ceri ur accent still now makes me chuckle to myself, i keep saying things to Al in your accent he thinks i am nuts   (well knows i am) Thanks for the Wedd ann thread by the way.
Right am off now
huge hugs
Lou
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## custard

Morning all!

Lots and lots of                                                for Nicky, Saila, Free, Dizzi and Amanda.  I hope I've not missed out anyone who's cycling at the mo.  Send me a big  if I have.

Our meeting with Mr W yesterday was fine.  No really new information, but he did say that we shouldn't give up.  So now we are thinking about a natural cycle FET in the new year (if I can persuade young James as he's soooo busy with work stuff).  The other bit of good news is that my PCT has changed their funding criteria for IVF and we are now entitled to a free go, so I think we probably will take that, but need to chat to Jim tonight.  Don't know when though.  He said no tx this school year, so I'm already pushing it with a FET.... Veee vill seeee!

Sorry no more personals than the above.
Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

Jen, that's really positive news. Good luck with the arm-twisting of DH.

Fluffs  - A looks very cute!

Lou  - glad you're having a good time and happy anniversary!

Free  - oh my hon, 30 follies! Will be thinking of you tonight and tomorrow especially. By the way, I've had a shed load of jaffa cakes - surely that counts as vit C?!

Dizzi  -   I have everything crossed so that you won't have to go to Spain for tx next year

Suzie  - you're alive!

Mez  - beware of any Chitter initiation. Not sure Mrs R has recovered!

Nicky  - how's the stabbing going?

Salia  - sorry you're feeling all bloated hon 

Ceri  - 'ello missus!

Shelle  - blimey, your friend had a big bubba didn't she!

Amanda  - what's that Christmas ticker doing!  How are you feeling hon?

Shezza  - how's you?

Harts  - hellooooo. I take it you can't get on pooter cos of the rellies.

Hi to anyone I've missed (sorry).

Feeling a bit better today but still skiving  recuperating. DH is playing xbox  working from home today and so we've been out for chocky muffin and coffee. I just want to feel human again - or at least as close to it as I'll ever get!  If I don't get my **** in gear soon and get some more business in, I may have to get a proper job and that would never do!

xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ya ,
Jen ,Glad your appointment went ok , and that you had good news re the funding . I am quite sure you will pursuade Jim to do whatever you plan , as us women are good at doing that arn't we  

Lou , Hope you have a lovely evening tonight hun  

Saila , PMA all the way hunni       

Shell , I bet your work mate was pleased to get a C sextion - OMG 10lb 6  

Frill , I hope you don't have to go out and get a propper job - you have to wear propper clothes for that and not just jimjams    Glad your starting to feel a little bit better 

Laters loverlies
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Hi girls, sorry but not getting much time to post this week as have Christening at the weekend so very mad busy    Just wanted to send       to everyone on the treatment treadmill and say good luck for ec tomorrow Free  

Big hugs all round   

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

I know Free! It's hard enough having to change out of jim-jams just to go up to the bank!  Can't be doing with proper colour co-ordinated stuff.  In fact DH came home yesterday to find me in spotty jim-jam bottoms, stripey socks, aussie-patterned t-shirt and my sofa cardy.  Well, I thought it looked good!  

Dizzi - was meant to say.... loving your avatar.  We may be losing the world cup this year, but there is always Jason Robinson to warm our hearts.  ^Frill drools over keyboard^


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Free ~ Good Luck for tomorrow    

Frill ~ Oooo   wish you hadn't mentioned muffins!! I don't arf fancy one now  

Jen ~ I notice you have only had 1 blast transferred before? Have you considered 2 to optimize chances?  

I am still bloated and achy but the achy is probably because I spent so much time in bed on Mon & Tue


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Sorry i havent been around

Just popping in to leave some          
for Free for EC tomorrow, Amanda Nicky and Dizzi for their tx cycles 

and  to Saila 

Frill hope your feeling better hun

ceri hope you and lissy are well

Lou enjoy ireland and al  

Jen hope you can get dh to come your way, normally if we persist they do

Dizzi hope ur journey back home is a smooth one

Suzie hows u and k2

sorry to anyone i missed

I have spent the last 2 days trying to arrange a midwife today i have been told unless i pay private i cant have one

So my maternity care consists of 11wk check at hospital then wont be seen until 20wks and then for c section at 36wks and this is a monitored pg yeh right

DH has put in a complaint to the gp surgery and i have to go tomorrow and see a dif gp as part of the problem they say is my "foreign accent" they dont understand what i say

well thats why i have been quiet oh yeh and i have sleeping lots 

Em


----------



## Ceri.

Free ... will be thinkin of you in the mornin hun x  x  x  x  x  x 

Loadsa cyclers atm, and that only means more bfp's surely! 

Have just got back from taking Lissy for a walk, absolutely persistin it down out there so got p wet thru. Little un on the other hand was snuggly buggly and waterproofed so slept thru it all! she must think she got teleported to nanna's then teleported back home!

well i'm gonna go make some tea, havent the foggiest what yet!
will be back later X


----------



## freespirit.

~ceri~ said:


> Little un on the other hand was snuggly buggly and waterproofed so slept thru it all! she must think she got teleported to nanna's then teleported back home!



Ahh bless her

Thanks for the good luck wishes youve been sending me ladies


----------



## Suzie

just a quickie as little monster has only just gone to sleep! 


Free -  for tomorrow  

Jen - good news about funding! 

loads of  to all those cycling  

be back later when checked boards 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all!

I'm Home DH is cooking T while I upload som chillin music for my Ipod and the ivf cd I bought, and run through the boards
then we are going to watch a film, before I have a long soak in the bath and climb into my own bed which when I turn over I dont almost fall out of cause its a kingsize! Instead of the single bed I have a BM's.

Free Sorry I am confusing you, I am traveling by coach to the London (4hr 35min) each journey but its a five min walk to the clinic and a short bus ride to my Best Mates house, where I stay for a day or two before returning, basicly I come home between Clininc appts if theres time! its my best mates birthday Monday so I am staying the weekend when I go back on friday.
Anyway enough about Me -                             

Lou glad you and Al had a great evening   and that you found a cafe to chat with us.

Jen  Great news on your pct funding an IVF and  you get your FET sooner rather than later 

Ceri had to  when you said, "she must think she got teleported to nanna's then teleported back home!"

Em Journey back was fairly uneventful, till I dropped my ipod down the side of the chair by the window! sleeping loads is good for you cause when bubba arrives you dont get no sleep!

Suzie  Hows your week been since you got back 

Salia Glad your OK    

Fluffs I Love that picture of A and toddling about too aww 

Frill Glad your liking the picture, let me find one for you . . . . How about 

Vicki, Shelley, Amanda, Nicky, Mez & Laura  T is ready so I am logging off 
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥ M J ♥




----------



## AmandaB1971

Free

          

Ttfn

Ax


----------



## custard

Me too!

Just checking in to wish Free lots of luck for EC today!!!         

And to top up on                for Saila on 2WW and Nicky, Dizzi and Amanda and anyone else who needs any!

Kisses and hugs all round.  Off to dig in the drizzle now.  Must admit I am quite loving my job at the moment.  Jim's HoD has been signed off for two weeks so poor little pumpkin is working like a dog.  I can't believe we are only 3 weeks into term...  it feels like an age already.  Roll on the next hols I've barely seen Jim for days!!!!

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Free ~ Good Luck for today!! I am thinking about you!!   

Jen ~ Not long now till Christmas! Is that the next hols?

Dizzi ~ Oooo I would love a long soak in a bath! On 2ww at the moment so I can't  

Suzie ~ How is K??

I am still really achy today


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ok I must be dim - but why cant you have a soak in a bath on a 2ww 

~dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hello my lovlies
Well yesterday was lovley very nice so quiet but perfect,
A bit of news from me for a change i hear u holla !!
My \Xrays are back and i have Scoliosis (sp) not very bad but bad enough the NHS wont do anything so i have to go to a Chiropractor privatly      not too happy about that but if he can do something then i dont care, they have said they will refer to pain clinic but they will only offer Tens machine and i have one already   So it looks like i stuck with  it.

So today is D day for Free hope all is going smoothly for you.    
I know i said i would do personals but it not easy reading all posts then replying when in a net cafe so sorry       instead.
We r off to Limerick on Saturday for the day then Cork Sunday to the Blarney stone thingy mebob   
Al is soo tired working so many hours he has only had 5 days off in the last 60 days    so i am looking after him very very well   
Right will go n mooch round boards for 5 mins then i off to tescos for scrummy foods to cook for dinner.
HUGE HUGS TO U ALL
Still smiling at stuff from weekend   
lol
Lou


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

just a quick post to say


Free
thinkin of you
sending lots of 

      

for lots of eggies

Amanda Nicky and Dizzi

      
      
      

for the 3 of you

Saila  and         coming your way

LOu sorry to read about your dx of scoliosis
Ians nephew has that altho he has had it since he was a baby 

Love to everyone
Em


----------



## Frill

Popping by to see how Free is.  Hon, I've texted you but also wanted to say here that I hope everything went okay this morning and that you are resting up today.

BIG       for Dizzi, Amanda, Nicky and Salia

Lou - what's scolliosis?  It doesn't sound good whatever it is.  Nice of you to pop by - don't worry about doing personals, it's good to hear from you.

Hi to everyone else.  I'm feeling much better but still having trouble doing my work.   

xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Dizzi

Some clinics ban baths during the 2ww because it increases your body temperature which isn't good for your embies.  Just the same as some say you can't use hottie bottie or wheat bag.  At CARE they just say that you can have a bath but you must have it luke warm and not wallow in it for too long.

HTH

Axxxx


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!

I'm feeling very virtuous as I've spent the afternoon cleaning the house from top to bottom (boy did it need it!).

Amanda - You inspired me to do a Christmas ticker too.  I love Christmas so much.

Suzie - We were talking about who replied to our first posts on FF at the weekend, and I just checked mine.  You'll never believe it, but both you and Mrs R replied to my first post.  How lovely.

Right, must go and eat some tea now.  Sending loads of                         for all you cyclists.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Topping up everyones    

I hope things went well today Free  
 Saila
Jen Just looked round my front room   

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Girls, please STOP all this christmas talk.....it's only SEPTEMBER!!!        

(Actually, I looooove Christmas, just not sure how I am supposed to feel about it this year after having the worst one ever last year....  )

Even so, it's still waaaay to early  

Free, hope everything went fandabbydozey for you        

Here are some more           for all the other cyclers too    Shell, how's the wacky pills?  

Hope everyone is well.  I am off to chill now as just spent an hour with the vicar talking through the christening  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Fluffs ~ so far so good. DH in one piece, haven't shouted at anyone at work, cat hasn't been kicked, full set of glasses/mugs/plates.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening All

Amanda thank you for answering my Bath Question, I learn new stuff everyday.

Free I hope today went well, I will text you tommorow   

Jen Enjoy having a tidy house, bet you have a bath and get into a freshly made bed too 

Shelle I take it the waky pills are Clomid 

Fluffs  for the Christmasy stuff, I keep thinking about starting my Chrismas shopping, but need this TX out of the way first I think.

Loads of      To all who need it.

I need to check the boards before I pack my bag and go to bed  I will post tommorow after my scan with an update
~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

Dizzi ... good luck with the travellin and scan tomorrow hun. Ay an theres nowt like gettin into a freshly made bed after a bath, bliss!

Free ... hope youre okay hun and things went well today XX

Well i know you'll find it hard to believe but guess what!? i've had a glass of wine tonight!!!  just fancied one after me tea (beef snoganoff!) It were good. but only the one mind! We all know what happens when i have more than one!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ceri *SNOG*ANOFF



~ceri~ said:


> Well i know you'll find it hard to believe but guess what!? i've had a glass of wine tonight!!!  just fancied one after me tea (beef snoganoff!) It were good. but only the one mind! We all know what happens when i have more than one!!!



I'm going to bed on a chuckle, I was going to start us a new thread - Oh heck I will New home comming right up!

NEW HOME THIS WAY!
--------> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112350.msg1599166#msg1599166


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​​





*

Ceri   Elysia  18/5/07

Dizzi last IVF attempt with Own eggs - I abandoned the cycle due to No response 

Fluffs   Alexander 20/12/06

Freespirit TX 6 - 1st IVF with immune drugs,  

Emily  19/08 testing 02/09 

Amanda FET - BFN  ICSI September Stimming NOW 

Frill Starting first cycle of IVF down-regging sometime first week of Oct 2007   

Nicky IVF April/May 07   ICSI - DR 12th Sept, Baseline 2nd Oct   

Shellebelle On Met & Clomid now + Holistic Therapies  

Jen 2nd IVF July 07 1 blastocyst transferred and 1 frostie    for a FET!

Shezza One Little miracle  called Stinky pants (Zac)   
And a suprise   Freya Leigh Born 10/06/07 

Suzie Fostering K2 at present 
Treatment begins again when she can get her  into gear 

LouF  CZ for DE 28th Feb  for EC and ET on 2nd March God it feels fanbloodytastic to be on the road to tx again

Sue  Have to lose 13kilos before the doctors will even TALK to us. 

Harts  Secret cycle ended with a  EDD- 19 Jan '08

Saila  IVF November/December ~  IUI?

Laura  Madeline  following ICSI

Vicki I'm on my 3rd loopy pill cycle    

Mez Approved at panel 11th Sept 07 for 2-3 children 0-5yrs 
Now waiting to find our babies!

Please let me know if you want it worded differently or if I have missed something  
which I will then update *
​

​


----------



## MrsRedcap

You missed me out  I'm on my 3rd loopy pill cycle

_<Goes and sulks in the corner all sad> _


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sorry I have been away for a while - been studying for my exams.  Now they are over I can spend more time here!!! 

I haven't read the other thread for the last few days - I hope I haven't missed anything!

Hugs

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

MrsRedcap said:


> You missed me out  I'm on my 3rd loopy pill cycle
> 
> _<Goes and sulks in the corner all sad> _


I'm Mortified  Can you forgive me 

Unfortunatly I always manage to miss someone 

*Sue* Read back, its worth it  Hows Studying/exams and playing BV going    

Well FIL will be here in half hour so best be ready, catch everyone later

~Dizzi~


----------



## custard

Sorry, but I'm still chuckling at Ceri's snoganoff....  Can I have the recipe?!  It sounds delish!!

Right, must go and do some work on my botany....Eeeeks!

Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxx

P.S. You were right Dizzi - the cleaning was followed by a bath and clean sheets.  Mmmmmm!  Oh and are we preserving the luck with part 7 and a half??!


----------



## MrsRedcap

Squirrelpops...you're forgiven


----------



## Shellebell

Dizzi ~ ow on earth did you forget the loudest  ooo sorry Mrs R, didn't see you there


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Mornng Girls!! 

Well I am officially going loopy   On the dreaded 2ww   Anyone fancy popping over and giving me a slap??


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies ,
Thankyou so much for all your wishes - Just a quick update .......
I got 19 mature eggs collected , 15 of which have fertilised this morning   sat and cried when the clinic gave me this news . We are hoping to go to blast ( first time and very nerve wracking ) I feel very tender from yesterday , so resting up in bed , just wanted to come and share my news with my buddies  
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Free

Have been popping on and off whilst waiting for m/w to arrive

Fantastic news on the eggies and embies

Have everything crossed for you and pray you get to blastocyst stage 

Rest up for now so your nice and relaxed for the embies coming back to the mothership

Love Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Shellebell said:


> Dizzi ~ ow on earth did you forget the loudest ooo sorry Mrs R, didn't see you there


Oi missus I heard that 

Free well done on your embies hunny! Sending you lots of


----------



## Shellebell

hey up chicken   Fabbylous news on the embies Free. Come on ickle embies   

Mrs R ~ who what where        

Saila ~        Does this help


----------



## Ceri.

Just a quickie  .....

Free ..... woohoo hun way to go! fab news that! have a well earned rest now sweet x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Free great news no wonder u felt full        all the best will pop on over weekend to see how u r getting on.
Well today is nice n sunny so we off to the beach for a walk later on, i have been very good and made spag bol n shep pie for dh when i leave       may stay longer am pricing it up today i just dont want to leave Al      
Right must fly things to do as they say
Huge hugs to all
lol
Lou


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Free ~ That is fantastic news!! I am so happy for you!!!  

Shellebell ~    Right I am behaving now


----------



## Harts

Hi girls

Managed to get a bit of time on laptop without peeping eyes!

Free--It was great seeing you again.  great news about the embies hun. I have everything crossed that they make it to blast    

Jen- Roomie-- it was great geeting to meet you. great news about the funding and glad your appt went well. Fingers crossed that you talk dh around for FET

Shezza- how was the date? How are the two little uns?  

Fluffs- hope the christening goes well. You will have to post piccies.

Saila-- loads of       coming your way. sorry to hear you are fed up hun

Em- glad that your scan went well.  If you want to meet up, just let me know when and where.  How are you feeling now?

Dizzi- hope your scan went well hun.  Have a nice weekend    .  It was great seeing you again

Mandy- good luck for your scan hun.  How are the pains?    

Nicky- how is the d/r going?     for you hun.  It was nice to see you again

Mez- it was great to meet you last weekend.  I hope you are okay

Lou- I hope you manage to find a cheap flight hun.  It was great meeting you last weekend. Hope the pain eases from the scoliosis. Sorry to hear NHS are not much help  

Suzie- how is K2?  Not long til your hols.  Bet you are excited. I am jealous.  I always wanted to go there.  It was great to see you again

Ceri- How are you and E?  It was great to meet you hun. Thanks for the things.  I think we are going to have a massive shopping spree when we get to the states!  It will probs be cheaper and there will be less to ship over.

Shelley- have you been watching football (American, of course!). I have managed to watch a few games. Not long now til you get to see it live.  Hope the loopy juice isn't too bad hun.  It was great to meet you

Frill- It was great to chat with you.  Not long til you cycle again.  Any news as to when you will start or is it dependent on af?

Vicky-The card was gorgeous!  Sorry that you couldn't make it to the meet.  Hope the loopy pills aren't too bad for you either hun

Sue- I hope your exams went well.  Great to have you back

A big hello to Laura.  I hope you are okay.  If I missed anyone else, I apologise.

We are going to my ex-boss's birthday do tonight in Leeds.  I think we will just stay for the meal and a few drinks (OJ of course) cuz we will have to drive back to Sheffield.

I am a little bit annoyed.  How stupid is this.... I have just called the airline to see how we go about booking the dogs on our flight.  They said we need to book our flights (which we don't want to until after my glucose intolerance test) and then we phone to book the dogs on.  The airline will then contact us within three days to let us know if they can be on our same flight or not!!! It is not cheap either.  Luckily we have enough airmiles for our flights but if we didn't, the dogs would still cost at least twice what both of our tickets would cost!  They are part of our family though so there is nothing that we can do.  They are definitely coming with us.

Well, not much else going on.  Suppose I better get ready.  Lost track of time and we are leaving in 45 mins.

lots of love everyone

Hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Harts what a nightmare about the dogs, i know what you mean about them being part of the family

When do you fly or should i say when it the GTT 

I am in sheffied 1st and 5th oct but could meet with you anytime really except sundays but we are away 26-29 oct

Free        
will you get daily updates from the clinic 
hope that the drugs are going ok

Dizzi hope that ur scan has gone well today

Lou glad your enjoying your time with Al, dont think i would want to leave either
hope you can get a cheap flight and stay on

Suzie oh quiet one hows u and k2
are you off for a drink or 3 tonight

Vicki hows the loopy pills going hope your ok hows grant

Amanda         to you sweetie

Saila hope the  isnt driving you too    

Shelley hows u hows the loopy pills for you or have you not noticed much difference   

Fluffs hope that A christening goes well on sunday we look forward to the pics!

Ceri hows u and E

Shezza hows u and the lil ones
how was the date
your keeping us in suspenders!

Mez hows u 

Nicky hpe the jabbing is going ok       
did the geckos get names 

Frill how r u feeling about starting tx
hows chas and dave bet they have grown!

sue hows u 

Jen hows u hun

Laura yoohoo where r u absent chatter

To anyone  i have missed 

Got to make a start on dinner shortly
dh on nights tonight so will leave about 6 i will walk down with him as freezer is now working and want to filll it with something!

My parents have been buying willow ice cream from the ice cream man but she aint having any of mine!  

toodlepip for now

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am in London, again having a bit of a wobbly day, feeling a bit emotional. 
Been Scanned and she had to do an external scan to see the left ovary which does have a small follie on it. 
I am to start the cetrotide Sunday and re scan Tuesday, I had a blood test today too, so if its any different they will ring me.

Free Fantastic News hun I am so chuffed for you    and  

Harts Glad you got some PC time without prying eyes,  stupid airline system!!!

Salia      &   

Lou  I hope you get to stay with Al longer

Sorry for the lack of personals BM's Daughter just got in from school & wants the PC so I will pop back on later tonight 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All!

Free - That's a FANTASTIC result hun  If I get half that many I'll be delighted!

Dizzi -  for your emotional day, this is a hard old road isn't it hun 

Saila -  to you too sorry you're finding the 2ww hard hun, not too long to go now!

Em - Are you ok Hun?

Shezza - How did your date go?  You're keeping quiet 

As for me, well I am feeling fairly  about scan tomorrow I definately can feel more going on than I did last time which I am hoping and praying is a good thing but not long to wait til I know now.  Exciting though that I have bought a new Mini today (well 6 months old!) Cooper S in bright canary yellow, it's sooooo cute! I am very excited to pick it up on Thursday and don't think I'll sleep for the excitement! 

Right I'm off to check my boards now, catch ya later!

Axxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all

Just popping in quickly with some         for Free and Dizzi and everyone else who is d/r, stimming, 2w waiting etc       

So much to do here....but I do have a 10ft by 20ft tent in my garden now ready for the christening    Will post pics as soon as I can  

 to all

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Fluffs ~ Pics of the tent    Hope all goes well, and I have tried to put a word in for some good weather  
Dizzi ~ Loads of   and 
Amanda ~   for your scan. The new mini sounds fab. what colour was your bike 
Harts ~ I hope your fur babies get on your flight OK, stupid airline paperwork  
Em ~ I hope you are keeping well
Lou ~ I hope you get another cheap flight so you can stay on with Al a little longer

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

My bike is Burgundy and Black hun! I've still got my bike and the new Mini is Yellow!  I'll be like a little Custard flying about! 

Axx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks for the hugs, I think its all just dawned on me today, the enormity of trying this for the last time, its 12 months since we last tried & I'm back and forth knowing I am a poor responder does nothing to help me feel posative, not being in my own home and able to "really chill" DH is a brick but so far away, guess I need a bullet up my 
I'm listening to the IVF CD but am finding it difficult to visulise and Imagien all I should be while doing it 
Not sure when I will get online tommorow as everyone is home we are going to the hospital for BM's daughter to have her thumb checked over (swollen & bruised) and shopping then in the evening its Karoke which I'm sort of looking forward too.
Anyway enough of my Moans and groans
    To All

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Forgot to say Fluffs Enjoy the Christening hun, I hope the wee man is the star of the show  

Amanda  great news on the new car too


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just poppin in before bed

Dizzi thinkin of you so much and hoping and praying for you

am off to bed shortly after mum gets off the phone 

Just thought would pop up a wee pic of willow who is now not so little










Hasnt she grown!

love to all
Em


----------



## custard

Morning all!

Dizzi -   I've got my fingers crossed for your next scan.  I hope that the karaoke is fun tonight.    

Em - Willow looks like a lovely dog (and this from a girl who is sooo much more into cats than dogs!  ).  Does she really like ice cream then?!  I'm not sure I would share mine. 

Mandy - I used to have a custard coloured 2CV   But it certainly didn't fly anywhere!       for your scan.

Fluffs -  for good weather for the christening.  Hope the day goes really well.

Harts - Roomie!!  Glad to hear that you got a bit of privacy to pop online.  I hope that the dogs do get to fly with you.  You don't need any extra stress with the move.   When are you having the diabetes check done?  I've got everything crossed for you.  If you need to escape from Sheffield for a bit then feel free to take a trip down to Somerset and see us. 

Saila -     for 2WW and stay away from the pee sticks.   

Hi Shelley - How are you?  Hope things are good with you.

Free - Well done Missus!!!     We went to blasts last time, and it really gave my body a chance to recover from EC, so make yourself comfy and let the lab of lurve work its magic.   Have you got a good stack of DVDs to watch?    for the next step.

Vicky - Morning Mrs R!  Hope you had a nice Friday night.  Did you do anything?

Sue - How's your back at the moment?  I hope that it's not giving you any trouble.  I've just realised your exams are over, and I was going to send you lots of     although my Dutch is limited to Dank u vell (or however it is written) and Spiderman dree (we went to the cinema when we were in Amsterdam a few years ago!!!).  I hope they went well.

Lou - Glad you're having a good time with Al.  Hope you can stay a little longer. 

Ceri - How are you today?  Have you totally recovered from last weekend now?!

Frill - How are things with you?  Not long now.  Got everything crossed for you too.   

Suzie - How was your Friday evening? 

Shezza - How are things with you?  We're dying to know how your weekend went....  Updates please.  Love to the kids.

Nicky - Have you had your baseline scan yet?  Or is it next week?      That everything is going really well for you.

Laura -      We miss you!  Hope you and Maddie and dh are all well. 

Mez - Great news that your paperwork has been signed off.     Here's hoping you don't have to wait too long now.

Right, that is the most marathon post I have ever written I think.  I feel exhausted now!     Might go back to bed!!
Lots of love to all (hope I didn't miss anyone  ),
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Well back from Scan! 9 Follies so far all of decent size so already that is a better response than last time which is a relief! phew!

Dizzi - Try to stay positive hun, don't let those uncertain or negative thoughts creep into your head.  

Free -        

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters!

Amanda fab news on them follies wonderful, when is your next scan

      

follie growing vibes coming your way

Free hows it going this morning, do u know if your going to take them wonderful embies to blast 

      

Nicky         coming your way not long til baseline scan now huh

Dizzi thinking of you, i hope that you have a wonderful time tonight at karaoke!

Jen hows u

Yes Willow is a gem she can be a minx strange enough i did used to be a cat person, well until Bouncer funny enough i had a phobia of dogs but she changed all that 

Shes on the countdown to be spayed OMG so shes going for a check up to her new vet on monday yikes

Well i have parents coming for dinner today well ok early tea roast beef and all the trimmings i must be mad the size of my kitchen, i spoke to mum last night and said that willow wont have the beef well not until everyone else has had enough as when we went to parents for sunday lunch the dog (hers not mine) swiped the beef      and we ended up with kfc 

Popping to morrisons so back later

Em


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi Girls,

Just a few personals today as I'm full of the lurgy feel like crud! I got up at 12.30pm    

Mandy...Great news on those follies mate...sending you lots of follie    

Dizzi...now now young lady PMA. Enjoy the Karaoke tonight!

Em...Willow has grown so much.

Love and hugs to everyone I've missed 

Right off to get more tissues and hot drinks

Love

Vicki x


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies , 
Once again , Thankyou for al your kind and thoughtfull wishes , they are helping no end !!! Well the news toady is we have 15 embies !!! all 2-3 cell and grade 1-2 , so Et is provisionally booked in for Tuesday , they say Tuesday , though i have been warned there is a possibility of it being Wednesday depending on how they grow - just praying they grow nicely   
I'm still a tad sore , so taking it real easy , so apoligies for not doing a full round of personals .

Dizzi , Sending you huuuuuuuuuuges amounts of    It must be so difficult doing this out of the comfort of your own home  I know i'm hundreds of miles away myself , but if you need a friend or an ear - or owt !! you know where to find me , again sending   

Mandy Woo hoo  your doing fab with your stimmin missis , keep up tht water now  Arn't you a lucky lady to get a new mini  - bit confused though as i thought DH spent last weekend repairing the old mini  I quite like minis meself

Nicky , I hope the DR is going ok hun and the side effects are minimal 

Saila , Theres plenty of us wathcing you you know and it only takes one phone call to send em round    Hope yor doing ok hun and not going too loopy  sending you lots of   

Vicki  , I'm sorry to hear you are feeling poory  rest up and treat yourself to a lazy day hun

Emily , Hope you have a nice dinner with your parents , and that Willow only gets the beef thats destined for her 

Fluffs  , I'm not sure if the christening is today or tomorrow , but hope it all goes wel , and you have a lovely day celebrating with your friends and family 

Lou  , although i am trying to peice togeter all the information , i do not understand why you will be in England and Al will be in Ireland ? Is it something to do with work ? Sorry i'm being thick , and i'm blaming it on the drugs - ok ?

Harts , not long till your off now , are you going to get yourself a ticker 

Frill  , Matey lovely to get your tx's , best of luck with being on the wagon for tx from now on 

I know theres loads of you who i havent mentioned , but i love y'all

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

sorry for late  to those cycling! things been manic here as usual 

Free - fab news !  grow little ones grow 

Mandy - looking good  

Nicky - Loads of  to you

Saila -  for 2ww 

Dizzi -  to you ! Positive thinking  

Fluffs - hope you have a lovely christening day 

 to all

Have wedding reception after work at 8pm tonight so just deciding what to wear! got to work tomorrow so cant be very late home !  

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Shellebell

Well there has been lots of great news about tx's .... and that does include you too Dizzi!!!  
LOADS of             to you all 

Mrs R ~ I hope you are feeling better soon hun


----------



## AmandaB1971

Free - No you're not confuddled hun he did spend last weekend mending the old mini!!  A stone went through the radiator which left it completely broke!  So he fixed it then we MOT'd it so that we'd get best trade in deal for it which we did! 

           to all the Chitter Cyclers! 

Axxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello My Little Honoloulous  

I am sailing through the weekend..... with only minimum amounts of panic. Finding it hard to stay positive still...  

Hoping your all having a good time! 

Love Saila xxx


----------



## Harts

Morning girls!  I can't get back to sleep but realised it was the ideal time to come on line cuz all peeping eyes are in bed!

Em-- I can meet anytime.  Are those the dates that you are at the clinic.  Let me know the best time/day depending on how you are feeling and I will be there!  Bless Willow, my how she has grown!  She is a cutie!

Jen- I hope you are okay hun.  I might just have to take you up on the invitation!  How is your garden?

Mandy- great news on the follies      And also great news about the new mini!

Free- fantastic news hunni.  Lots of embie growing vibes for you    I hope the pain is easing a bit.  Have a nice relaxing couple of days.  I hope dh is waiting on you hand and foot.

Suzie- I hope you had a great time at the wedding. How are you feeling today after your one drink?

Vicky- sorry to hear that you are feeling under the weather. Hope you get better soon  

Fluffs- I hope A enjoys/enjoyed his christening.  I am not sure if it was today or yesterday.  Can't wait to see the pics.

Saila--      Hang in there hunni!  I hope you have loads of dvds and books to keep your mind off things.

Dizzi- thinking of you hun.     I wish I could give you a hug in person.  It must be difficult going through it all away from home.

Shelley- how are you hun?  Anymore crazy customers?  How is the loopy juice?

A big hello to everyone else.  My Glucose test is October 16th so have a couple of weeks to wait.And then hopefully I can book our flights.

  Atmosphere hasn't been too good here.  MIL and FIL fight all the time (MIL picks fights over stupid things constantly- yesterday was a bad one and all because FIL was 15 mins late from the pub!)  FIL is getting very annoyed and I am not sure if things are going to go further.  He is a very patient man but I think he is going to explode soon and if that happens I reckon there will be no going back for them.  Sad really.  Not sure if that made sense but I blame it on the time of day!

Oh no, I hear movement from upstairs!  My peaceful time may be coming to an end!  

Lots of love to you all

hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All!

Reporting for SD here! DH still in bed sleeping off 8 pints of Guiness  Went to a wedding reception last night but of course I didn't drink cos of stimming!

Harts - You do make me  hun, you sound like you're in boot camp not staying with in-laws!  Your poor FIL sounds like he has a hard life! Just keep remembering you're only there temporarily!

Fluffs - I hope the Christening is a success and that it all goes off without a hitch.

Suzie - Is K2 still being a sweetie?

Dizzi - Sending you lots of follie growing vibes too      

Saila - Try to stay positive hun remember PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO

Free - Van loads of       to you hun

Mrs R - Did Kieran sort his EMA out? 

To everyone else sending you lots of big 

Take care

Axxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Mandy I am at work trying to sleep off 8 pints of beer after a wedding reception!   serves me right! 

love to all
be back later when I am less grumpy! 

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning All

Thanks for the texts  perfectly timed as usual, and the messages here all are apreciated.
sadly the Karaoke was off last night due to new managment at the pub so no food either, we found another pub but the atmostphere although good wasnt the same.
Part way through I got a text from my mum, asking why I haddnt rung her Wednesday  so I texted back I forgot, which I did then rang DH cause it really wound me up. 
(she does not know about this cycle/me in London)

Anyways I feel a bit better than I did Friday, I bought some protien drinks yesterday, so just need to get a wheat bag or simular for my tum, we are off out to BM's Mums for breakfast then to Asda so I can stock up on thing 
so I will pop back on later, and do personals tommorow when everyone is at work/school.

Take care all    

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Morning Afternoon ladies ,
Just calling in to do my bit of SD



♀saỉla♀ said:


> Hello My Little Honoloulous


     straight back at ya Saila  Sending you lots of    hunni , you _must_ stay positive , hope is all we have , and without that ...... well its very scary  Do you have a positive visulisation CD you can listen to or a stone/crystal you can hold . Sometimes i think it dosent matter what you beleive in , so long as you do beleive , cause its that that will get you through . Hang in there hunni 

Dizzi , Ahhh Fancy the karaokee being cancelled  Were all thinking of you and routing for you huni    A wheat bag or a hot water bottle is great for coaxing the follies on , mine is perminently attatched to my tum both for follie growing and lining growing (and pain releif) This of course will stop after ET . The whey sounds a good idea too , are you drinking lots of milk well ?

Mandy , Sending you lots of    for your stims scan tomorrow , hope they are coming on well .

Shelley , Sorry please excuse my drug frazzled brain , what loopy juice are you doing ?

Suzie , 8 pints  Hope the hangover cures quickly - water water water hunni 

Harts , Glad to see you got a little bit of time on your own before the boot camp bell rand for the day 

Well i didn't have a great night last night , nearly came on here at 2pm  couldnt sleep , don't know weather it was the new drugs i'm on or what , felt uncomfy and my mind wouldnt shut off . Anyhow i spoke to the clinic today and all our embies are doing fine , the nurse said the embriologist had put a little note on my notes saying 'lovely' of course i sat and sobbed my heart out at this  10 grade 1's and 5 grade 2's ( Thankyou thankyou thankyou ) Have to call for a theatre time for tomorrow , and ET should be Tues . 
<Freespirit wanders off to look round the boards chanting This is going to work this time  >

Love to you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shellebell

Well I think I have had my 1st Clomid  I am blaming the Clomid, I'm not normally like this, well not a bad as this 

I have stomped (and I really do mean stomped) up and down stairs. Banged all the washing up on the worktop (well the dishwasher was empty so WHY was the washing up all over the side) Chucked the lamb joint in the oven (which is now gonna have to be guess work cause I forgot to set the timer)
I am going to see one of my bestest mate this afternoon, we have one of those relationships that we can rant/cry/laugh/get legless with each other.


freespirit. said:


> <Freespirit wanders off to look round the boards chanting This is going to work this time  >
> 
> Love to you all
> Freespirit
> x x x


I thought I could hear muttering 

Dizzi ~ As I said in my text Luton to London is a very short distance misses for both  and  
Free ~ soooo glad to hear that embies are still doing well  
Suzie ~ So the one drink you said you were going to have was one VERY Long on then . tut tut and on a work night 
Saila ~ It's really not that long now hun   
Harts ~ I hope things are as trouble free as possible while at the in laws

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Oh shelly  big huggles darlin  when i asked about the loopy juice i thought it was the clomid , but thought it was a pill not a fluid - oh well , hope you have a good afternoon with your friend , that the lamb joint dosent burn and the pots arn't cracked or broken


----------



## Shellebell

you are right, they are pills
I must try not setting the timer more often. Lamb was perfect


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shellebell said:


> freespirit. said:
> 
> 
> 
> <Freespirit wanders off to look round the boards chanting This is going to work this time  >
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I could hear muttering
Click to expand...

 classic!

*Evening All*

Free             

*Shelly*  sounds to me like a classic Clomid Rant - bet you were as mad as hell with no control 

*Salia Mandy & Nicky * Some       for you too, Hope your not going mad too.

*Suzie* 8 pints!  hope your resting now

*Fluffs* Cant wait to hear all about the christening I hope the weather stayed fine for you 

Not sure where everyone is hiding this weekend but I hope everyone is Ok.

Ive borrowed my mates wheatbag as I couldn't buy one today in boots or Asda, Ive seen one back home at Tesco so will get it when I go home, which should be Tuesday after the scan.
I'm Ok today, I did the cd earlier, with the wheatbag on my tum, the moonstone in my hand, then I did the cetrotide jab. 
Back tommorow Night all
x x x 
*~Dizzi~*


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Dizzi i am thinking of you and sending lots of       

Free sending lots of        to you and your fab embies

Amanda  and        for your next stims scan

Nicky        coming your way also

Saila  and        to you honey hope you are managing to stay sane

Shelley and Vicki  for the loopy pills this month       

Frill how r u feelng

Ceri hope you and lissy are well

Harts be lovely to meet up in sheffield, i have appt at clinic a week tomorrow at 4 and also at hospital 5th at 4 altho will have dh in tow  so if you prefer to do the following week  let me know hun
Sorry the situation with the inlaws is a bit tender

Fluffs cant wait to hear all about the christening and see the pics 

Suzie hope you have recovered from the 8 pints mmm i think dh was in sympathy with you this morning

Lou hope your having a fab time in ireland did u manage to find a cheapish flight so u can stay on with al 

Gayn and mez hope ur both ok

Sue hows u hun

Laura hope ur doing ok wherever you are

Have i missed anyone  bet i have !

if so sorry

Well yesterday we had parents round for dinner, dh cooked it all what a star they liked so i said in future when we have guests he can get his apron out!

We went out for a drink last night with parents, well they did the drinking lol and they were worse for wear this morning i was too but not cos of alcohol  

We popped into town for some breakfast which i couldnt eat 
and tried to order some trousers in next but cant get any in petite so popped to pets at home, on the way we came up to a little puppy and as we got closer, saw it was a lab not just that but was a double of Bouncer at that age (14 weeks)

Having a bit of a hard time with that side of things atm, think seeing that puppy just instilled it a bit more, october would have been her birthday and this week we are taking willow into the vet for a check up and assessment for her spay, cant quite believe its almost 7 months since she left us  

Am off to bed shortly dh working so willow and i have bed to ourselves!

Em


----------



## Ceri.

Evenin all ........

*Dizzi* ...    for your scan on Tuesday hun. You keep yer chin up now. 

*Shelle* ... OOOh baa lamb, why didnt i get an invite for tea then? thats me favourite 

*Fluffs* ... Hope the christening went off well. You'll have to gimmee some tips on how to organise one  In the early stages of 'thinking' about it!

*Free * ... hope youre a bit comfier today hun, not long to go now til tues. keep us updated, hope youre resting though for the time being. X

*Suzie* ... my god 8 pints!!!  are ya less grumpy now though!? 

*Saila* ...     and plenty of  for you hun x

*Harts * ... god its turning into a military operation for you to get 5 mins on pc isnt it! good news about getting date for gtt though, get it over and done with then you can get a few more plans laid out 

*Mandy* ... oooooh new yellow mini eh, we aint gonna miss ya whizzing up and down the m55! i used to have an italian job mini (miss my bob so much!) called bob beacause he bobbed a lot!) leather seats and white alloys, in british racing green. he was everything to me then i sold him for a ford ka! moment of madness!  the pillock i am 

*mrs R* ... well you whatcha been upto? any thoughts on the next meet up? gotta have one before xmas 

*Em* ... Hows things going with you and bubba hun? not long til next scan now eh? x

*Jen* ... Slowwwwwww down woman! Put ya feet up for once purlease! you cant take my







title off me! (  i wish!  )
*
Lou* ... you get sorted with travel back home yet? so glad you're managing to have 'quality' time together!!  

*Nicky* ... how the drugs treating ya sweet? hopefully not getting too many loopy side effects? x

*mezzy mez * ... tut!  i dunno! pmsl the other night, thanks for that! was on one before you txt me cos the witch was almost at me house. so ya cheered me up x

*frillybobs* ... hows you hun, you gone a lil bit quiet. is that the effect i had on ya?  

*sue* ... god your another one! busy busy busy! have some 'you' time x

*shezza* ... come on girly, how are ya, hows things? hope everything going okay so far  hows zak and freya?

*laura * ... youre another thats a bit quiet of late. hope things are ok with you too. just a quick post to let us know youre ok hun 

phew ... copied and pasted all that as i went along!  
well i had a bit of a mad day today, thankfully the other half has been off today to help a bit.... am lookin after mum n dads 3 dogs this week as theyve gone away (back sat) they only live 5 mins drive away. been round 4 times today and stayed for a while each time. then went to a friends as chris was helpin him to wire up something. then went to chris's dads with a belated b'day pressie. so it was dashing here there and everywhere today, in between sorting elysia out and doing housey stuff. oh and valeting my car! so have enjoyed sitting on my tush tonight!  
Gonna make a brew and take it bed with me, watch telly for a bit and hopefully crash out pretty soon. ZZZzzzzz. Night all XXXXXX


----------



## Frill

Hellooooooo

Oooh, we've got a new home!  Been trying to catch up on everyone, but there's so much going on!

So I'm gonna do a shezza for now and then pop back for personals proper (by the way, where is shezza?)

Free      about embies.    for ET.  Thinking of you hon.

Salia -     for test day.  Keep away from the   until then missus?  What are you doing to stop going mad during 2WW or are you already  

Shelle -  I suffered terribly on clomid so I know how you feel.  Stay strong and keep up the ranting on here!

Dizzi  and     for you sweetie

Nicky  and Amanda   

Big hugs and hello to everyone.  As I say, I'll come back and do more personals.  Got to go out and post prescription for drugs and sort money out so we can pay for them.  GULP!

Off to clinic tomorrow so they can show me how to stab myself (won't be sniffing, but will be injecting) and then start on 6th Oct.  Scary isn't it?
xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hiya quicky from me I am staying        till next monday at the mo Al hopefully will follow on few day later, then either back here for 2 weeks or to or Kuwait   for 3 months (me go too)
Had fab weekend Limerick Sat shopping Al bought me a lovey watch for our anniversary and some clothes, then sunday we went to the races my back is really bad again so didnt get to Cork mite go this Sunday will see.
Right huge amounts of       to all who need it.
HUge amounts of      to those who need them
Will be back on the week
hugs
Lou


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!

Just a quickie from me.   Got a stinky cold so feeling sorry for myself, and not working today.  Spending the day on the sofa with TV and knitting for company.  Just popped on to top up                          for all those who need it. 

  

Jen
xxx


----------



## Frill

Hi! Back for personals part 2..

*Jen *   - I am only just feeling better after my cold, so I hope you get rid of yours quicker than I did! I hope you had a nice snuggle on your sofa today. Get well soon.

*Ceri * - hello my little chickadee! Sounds like you're a tad busy at the mo, looking after your parents' pooches! Hope it's going okay.

*Lou * - lovely that you can have more time with Al. Are you really going to Kuwait? Blimey!

*Fluffs * - how was A's christening? You must be cream crackered today.

*Suzie * - how are you doing hon? Not so tired today? 

*Harts * -  on the PC in the middle of the night! At least you got to post uninterrupted. Shame to hear about FIL and MIL; maybe it's just a phase?  I can't believe the airline's policy on your dear doggies. I would want them on the seat with me!

*Em * - how are you feeling hon? That's a lovely pic of Willow - she's so big and grown up! Thanks for asking about Chas and Dave - they are getting big too, although Dave is a bit smaller (Chas nicks his food) and are rather too good at catching frogs!

*Amanda * - lucky you with a loverlee new mini! How's tx going?

*Sue * - you must be relieved the exams are out the way and you can relax a bit. How's the back?

*Mez * - how are you hon? Did you have a good weekend?

*Mrs R* - how are you feeling? Sorry to hear you've got the lurgey too. 

*Shezza * - hope you are okay, you've gone a wee bit quiet!

*Laura * - helloooo, where are you?

Hello to anyone I missed (check my previous post cos that was part one )

Have done a little bit of work today but not as much as I should have. Thinking about tx starting which is naughty cos I need to make sure I work while on tx otherwise I'll be really, really skint. 

Had a dream last night that I had a baby; I woke up feeling absolutely bereft. Didn't tell DH cos he only worries. So had a cuppa in bed and Chas and Dave cheered me up by wiping their muddy paws and wet fur all over the duvet! 

Off to clear up before DH gets home. Here's another shed load of                       and a liberal sprinkling of  for all of us who need it.

xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Had a right crap day . ET tomorrow . 
Done a copy and paste , hope you don't mind .
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=112324.new#new
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Free hun wish i could give ya a big squishy hug again. youre going through a lot right now hun so its only natural your response to dh, i wouldve done *exactly * the same with or without the extra hormones!  chances are he'll prob be feeling like poo now that its done with, lets hope he does a u turn and goes with you tomorrow. tail between his legs syndrome i reckon hun.
You keep yer head held high for tomorrow. you cant do any more than what youre doing/ have done, them embies are strong uns  
(I had anti b's btw on last go, so dont worry too much about that) 
You make sure you rest up when you get home after et, take it easy and let everyone wait on you, just make sure you have pc near by!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I got the Job!

Do you remember I had an interveiw for a new job in a gp surgery well Tonight the practice nurse finaly got hold of me to say i'd got the Job!!!!
Need to phone my refrences to her tommorow, then sort out my notice, they want me to start asap!
 because I'm in the middle of a Tx Cycle!!!



> You Nana said by the end of the year, and I asked which year, she says next year. Just when you have given up hope and waiting. But I do feel that by the end of 2007 you will have two children, or two children are on the way well and truly. Nana says where theres life, theres hope her saying to you. She is almost a little stern about this, nicely saying dont fret yourself about it, it will all work out in the end just when you dont expect it to. She is cuddling them for now, then they are yours.
> 
> also on asking about a career change, I got
> Quote
> THE ANSWER IS ABOUT TIME TOO!
> Again I get the feeling that like the emigration, you were going to do this anyway, it is a matter of time and NOW IS TIME! Lots of busy things happening next year, your Nana is saying New Job, new baby. But that is because of the new job, don't let it put you off, rather like the new career will distract you and then you will find you are pregnant.


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69630.msg967046#msg967046 (full post)

~Dizzi~

*Free*  What can I say a typical male response and action, keep your chin up hun, these dark days will pass,


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!!!

Wow - a lot to catch up on here!!!  Sending hundreds of   to everyone!  So much going on - so many treatments!

Congratulations on the job Dizzi!!!  I have a job interview today, so fingers crossed!  It is for an accounting assistant, not something I have done before, but as I worked for 18 years reconciling bank accounts and I think it is a natural progression.  I obviously put enough waffle in the covering letter to convince them of that!  The big advantage is that it is in English!!!   I can't put my life on hold waiting to conceive - I have done that for 2 years and enough is enough.

Exams went ok, I had a few wobbles, so hopefully it didn't affect things too much!  I am not confident on any of them, but I never am!  Results in 6 weeks - a long wait!  As a wind down after my exams and all my studies, I had a Sims binge at the weekend!!!  

A big good luck to everyone.          

Free - got everything crossed for you.  I hope your dreams come true!

Jen - big get well hug, hun!  Hope you feel better soon!

Better get back to reading up about double entry book keeping and suchlike!  Then I have to wash my hair, beautify myself and hope I scrub up well enough for the interview!!!    Sorry that I haven't had chance to send messages to everyone, I have just run out of time!!!  I don't want to be late (school first, then direct to interview!)

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Girls!!

I am still hanging around just v.emotional at the moment and slowly going  

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning
*Sue*  for your interveiw

*Salia*  Stay  

*Free*  &  

*Jen*  Get well soon 

I am leaving for the clinic now  my scan is at 10.30 & the coach home at 1pm,
so I will log on later this evening,
Take care everyone

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thinking of you Dizzi, and also Saila (hope your sanity is restored soon!)

Just came back from the interview.  At the end they said that I would probably get a second interview - so apparently it went well!!!  They asked what my last salary was in England and I guessed, but when I got home and checked I was 4,000 under!  I am not motivated by money, so I never gave it much thought how much my yearly salary was!!!  They just outlined the company, and what my job would involve, how the company is now and how it will be restructured (creating my job).  They didn't ask many personal questions, just about my previous job, which was exactly what I put in my CV.

So fingers crossed!

Sue


----------



## Fluffs

Morning girls

Dizzi, fab news on the job and  for the scan

Sue   for the job

Free          for ET (and some  for your DH) 

Saila      

Mandy, Nicky, Frill and everyone else going through TX here's some     for you

Big  and  for everyone else, sorry I am keeping it brief as still have loads of clearing up to do  Piccie this way of A in his christening clobber if anyone is interested!  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110574.msg1607698#msg1607698

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

Congratulations Dizzi!!!         

Sue - looks like your interview was very positive.

Free - my hon, MASSIVE   for you. As Ceri said, maybe DH will change his mind and realise his mistake.  Am thinking of you today - hope ET goes well and I know you'll rest up and let those precious embies snuggle in. 

Fluffs - cute piccie of A!

Just got back from clinic so I now know how to stab myself.  I was petrified and nearly couldn't do it, but actually I did okay and now the only part of this whole thing I'm dreading are the bum bullets.  

Catch you later.

xxx


----------



## Ceri.

*Dizzi* ... well done hun!! betcha well chuffed! Have a safe journey home x

*Fluffs* ... god you could just put him in between 2 slices of bread couldnt ya!

*Sue * ... well done on the 2nd interview hun, sounds promising 

*Free* ....       

Right gotta go back to mums let the dogs out. (All they do is sleep when i'm there!  )


----------



## Suzie

just quickie as trying to sort out a naughty member  

Dizzi - fab news  

Free-  silly men what are they like   (sent a truck to you today  )

Frill - woo hoo you are on your way  

saila  

nicky 

Amanda 

fluffs off to look at pics now 

be back in a bit

suzie x


----------



## custard

Morning Afternoon all!

Thanks for your kind words. I'm on the sofa again today, and crossing my fingers that I'll be up to work tomorrow.

Sending huge hugs and love to Free -             Blinkin' drugs, blinkin' men, blinkin' IF. It sucks, but we're here to hold your hand (only virtually I know, but it's the best I can do on short notice!). I hope that tomorrow sorts itself out and that you have a better day.   

Dizzi - Well done on the job - you star you!!!   

Saila - One more day gone hun. Keep     

Nicky -   

Amanda -   

Frill - Not long now.   

Hope everyone else is OK.   

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Ceri, don't think he'd fit between two slices of bread, even if they were cut lengthways!


----------



## Suzie

ohh fluffs he looks sooo cute! love the tie and shirt  

x


----------



## Ceri.

Suzie said:


> just quickie as trying to sort out a naughty member


DONT BAN ME SOOZE PLEASE!!!


----------



## Suzie

~ceri~ said:


> Suzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> just quickie as trying to sort out a naughty member
> 
> 
> 
> DONT BAN ME SOOZE PLEASE!!!
Click to expand...

  dont worry you are safe ! for now 
x


----------



## Frill

Hiya, just had a text from Free:

*"Two wonderful blasts on board, test day 8th Oct. Everything went okay but I'm gonna stay in bed for a couple of days. xx"*

Jen - sorry you're still feeling poo. There's a lot of it about.


----------



## Suzie

woo hoo  thanks for letting us know my chickadee! 

Free - loads of  hun , rest up

x


----------



## Fluffs

Thanks Sooze...  NEXT online - up to three years for the whole outfit should your little man need a posh outfit for any reason....


----------



## Fluffs

Free


----------



## Suzie

ohhh I have a next account! might have to go look


----------



## Fluffs

they have a fab one with jeans and a waistcoat too


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

just popping in to say a quick 

Free fab news on them fab embies being back onboard sending lots of  and       

Amanda hope all is going well with your follies       

Dizzi said it elsewhere but congrats on the job, hope the scan has gone well today honey       

Saila hope that ur not going too   coming your way

Jen hope ur feeling a little better today

ceri hope u and lissy are well

Well, i havent been about too much i was in bed almost all day yesterday just popped on to check my boards and back to bed

have a cold and horrendous morning sickness, dh stayed home last night as he was worried am trying to explain to him much of what i am feeling atm is _normal pg symptoms!_ my mum did say that i could stay with them but when ur feeling crappy nothin like ur own bed is there

talking of which off for a lie down til 5

Willows been for an adventure with dh this morning 
oh and i had a call yesterday from the head of Midwifery services at our local hospital was very interesting and may be better for me but still deciding on that will share more when i feel less sick!

Em


----------



## Shellebell

Jen ~ I hope you are feeling better hun 
Free ~ Great news on the embies    rest up hun  
Dizzi ~ Great news on the job  just need the rest of it to come true now  
Em ~ It always seems silly to me that you have to decide so early, most people are just trying to come to terms if the news or have sickness.

Loads of    for those on or due to cycle

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

I've only just come in from work!   

Free - Great news on the Embies Hun, I hope things have settled down with DH now and you can get on with  for your 2ww.

Dizzi - Great news on the job  I bet you're looking forward to getting home tonight!

Fluffs - A is looking gorgeous in his outfit - bless him!

I'm off for another scan in morning with EC possibly on Friday!  It seems to have come around really quickly this time!  Still will know more tomorrow.

Gotta go now folks cos been at work for 14 hours today and now I'm tired! 

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning Chitters!

Just popping in to leave some              for our cycling chitters (dizzi, nicky, amanda)

and  and              for our  ladies saila and free

Jen hows the cold 

Sue  for that 2nd interview

Suzie hows u and k2

fluffs have you got over the weekend!

ceri hope u and lissy are ok

Harts hope you are getting some "you time"

shezza any news on the date you have been very quiet!

Shelley and Vicki hows the loopy pills going    

Frill how r u feeling not long to go hun
nice new pic of chas and dave

mez, gayn, lou, laura and anyone i missed 

I got up to let willow out to the loo, went back to bed (5am) and then thought omg i erased an IM yesterday with some info on it i needed to keep DOH! so had to get up and try and find the info which i did so can sleep better now!  Not for long though as got to be up by 9am 

Still need to decide what options i want to take re the m/w the original problem was that because we opted for patients choice, ie to have baby at a hospital of our choice we were told that we werent entitled to an NHS Midwife we would have to pay for a private one, we found this was unfair and it seemed that although patients choice is there for the patient if you choose that option you are being penalised for standard of care.  We also felt like it was an emotional blackmail to say stay with care locally you get a midwife opt to go elsewhere you cant!

anyway dh saw diff gp he agreed with us and said everyone is entitled to midwife care, i had contacted pals about this and they were unaware of this so they investigated

Head of midwifery services contacted me wanting further information, i explained to her what i had been told and by whom, she was very apologetic and is sorting the situation speaking to the relevant person and has sent a memo to all gp surgerys and midwifes to confirm the correct procedure

She discussed with me my reasons for going to the hospital of my choice and an option i have at present is to receive my ante natal care at my chosen hospital, but be delivered at the local hospital altho i dont have to make any choices yet, she has also told me the outline of care i would be given did i choose to change hospitals which at this point i dont think i would change but nice that there are some options there should i decide to take them

Well i am going to head back to bed for an hour or so!

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

arrived today. I am absolutely devastated


----------



## Frill

Oh Salia, I am so sorry  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Saila hun  i'm sorry sweet XXX


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Salia  I am so sorry to read your news, Its so bloody unfair 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks to everyone for my  it helped me through a difficult decsion to abandon my cycle yesterday as my scan was showing only slight activity, nothing measurable even. I was offered stim drugs and re scan Friday, but decided against it, Without a lead follie what was the point  my E2 levels were low on fridays blood test.
I headed home holding in tears for 5 hours until I could be with DH, I couldnt even speak to him or anyone on the phone, as even texting had me crying, in fact I am tearfull telling you now.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Just popping in 

Saila i am so very sory to read about the  arriving 
thinking of you and dh
there are no words but sending a big 


Dizzi
I really am so very sorry you and dh so deserved this to work for you both, i cant imagine what a hard decision this must have been for you, especially being there by yourself

Sending you all the love and  i can find, there simply are no words we are all here to support you in any way we can sweetheart

Love to all

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Dizzi ~ I am so incredibly sorry honey!    I wish I was there to give you a big hug! Life is so crap at times


----------



## Fluffs

Saila and Dizzi, sending you both the biggest  in the whole wide world    I am gutted for you both


----------



## AmandaB1971

Saila and Dizzi

I am so sorry you haven't both had better news! Sending you both great big    to help you through a really [email protected] time! 

Take care of yourselves

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Frill

Oh Dizzi, I am so sorry.  

My thoughts are with you and Salia right now - I've been thinking of you all morning.

Massive  for you both.

xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Oooo girls  I am so sorry to hear your news  

Loads and Loads of   and  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending all the love, hugs and strength in the world to you both, Dizzi and Saila.

Sue


----------



## MrsRedcap

Oh Saila I'm so sorry babe   

Squirrelpops my lovely buddy I'm so so sorry life is a b**ch totally. Cry as much as you need sweetheart.   

I'm waiting for my AF to arrive...I'm 2 days away from testing but don't think it's worked again this month as I have no symptoms. 

Another month...another disappointment.  

Oh dear we aren't cheerful chitters today are we?   But one good thing is happening today for me though, is my new laptop is arriving wooohooo!! 

Love  and   to everybody

Vicki x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Am nipping in to send huge huge hugs to Dizzi n Saila            
Hope all are well had a quick squiz thru but running out of time again.
lol
Lou


----------



## Shellebell

sorry, just a ramdom post to bring us back up the page, but also.........

Shezza ~ Just seen your status change on ********


----------



## AmandaB1971

Come on...Shelley for those of us who aren't on ********!!! What's changed??

Axxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Shelley oooher thats a bit naughty isnt it 

Think you should share with chittersville


----------



## Suzie

Dizzi and Saila - masses of  to you both! lifes poo and then some 

x


----------



## Ceri.

Dizzi hun, so so sorry to hear your news.  many hugs and much love x

Free hope youre okay 

Shelley yes i saw it too yesterday! 

Shezza hellooooo!


----------



## Frill

Dizzi and Salia -   again for you today

Free - ooodles of         

C'mon Ceri and Shelle - tell us!  I can just about cope with FF technology and now you're saying I've got to dive into ******** to find out what our Shezza's up to?!

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

I will just say that she changed her marrital status from 'complicated'


----------



## Ceri.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NICKY!

HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY HUN X *


----------



## Suzie

Happy Birthday Nicky

Hope you have a lovely day

xx

p.s I saw shezza's ******** also


----------



## Lou F ❁

Happy birthday Nicky
huge hugs
Lou
XXXXXXXXXXX
hugs to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

*Hippy Burpday Nicky*


----------



## Frill

Happy Birthday Nicky!

I've posted on yer birthday thread but wanted to say it here too!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Happy Birthday Nicky!

Axxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Happy Birthday Nicky    (I've graffittied on yer book face thing too      )


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
Tis me  
Well i am so sad to have had a few days off line and come back to such devistating news   

Dizzi , I am so so sorry to hear the news that you have had to make the awfull decision to abandon your cycle   Life is just so   unfiar , i was routing for you , wishing so hard for you , that you would have a better result   I know theres nothing much i can say to ease your pain , so i'm just going to leave a huge big cuddle   and say i am here if you need me . I know it's no balance at all , but i was thrilled to read your first news that you have got the job - i knew you would do it  

Saila , You too hunni   I was just so sorry to read of your result   I was so hoping this lucky 7 thread was going to be it for the Chitter ladies . Hunni , I know words are inadiquate and your pain is imense   we are all here for you , when you are ready  

Frill , Well done you mate on learning your stabbing   And Thanks for all your lovely tx's  

Suzie , Thanks for the truck you sent round , i'm gonna need lots of em , cause i feel more paraniod than ever , analising this and that and worring if i should do this or that - just so desperate to make it work this time .

Fluffs , I'm glad A's christening went well , and when my pooter lets me i'm going to go and have a peak at how scrummy the young man looked  

Mand , Do you have EC today  If you do I'm sending you lots of     for some nice follies 

Nicky , Hope you had a great birthday   Did you get spoiled lots ? I hope you did !! Hows your DR going hun ?

Hope everyone else is doing ok in the land of Chitterville  

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Free            and some more  for you!


----------



## custard

Me too...                 for you Free.

And some big huggles for Dizzi and Saila -     So sorry to hear your news.

I'm feeling better, but still wiped out.  Thanks so much for all your good wishes.  Just no energy for anything at the moment, so I'm afraid proper personals will have to wait.  

Speak soon,
Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon all...


A flying visit as very busy at work today.  Sending         to Free and Nicky and    to Dizzi.

Egg Collection is tomorrow so I'm all set and can't wait for it to be over now as I feel soooooo bloated and uncomfy (don't know why only have 10 follies!  ) I don't know how big responders cope with loads of follies it must be horrible feeling.

Anyway gotta go  to everyone else, will try and get back later.

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Huge hugs A hope tomoz goes smoothly i hope u get nice nurses and not Diane the Dragon 

huge to all
lol
Lou
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Suzie

for EC tomorrow Amanda  

Free- lovely to see you back with us    

Dizzi -  to you , thinking of you 

Saila - same to you 

Jen - sorry you have not been feeling well. get better soon! 


not much happening here, K2 still a little sweetie ( except for this moment where he is on sofa and wont go to sleep! ) 
Have panel on Monday morning for yearly reapproval and asking for level 5 specialist carer status! Then off to london straight after it to collect my visa for Kenya! K's first time out of Norfolk! 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## custard

Wow, sounds like fun Suzie!  Good luck for panel - they'd be mad to refuse...  you've done such an amazing job.

Lots of luck for tomorrow Amanda!    

Lou - Diane the dragon sounds a bit scary!!!  I'm glad the nurses at my clinic are all called Helen the lovely!!! 

Love,
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Girls  

I am feeling a bit better, still quite emotional. Looking forward to the weekend.

Hope you all have a good one

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Lou I'm not sure the Dragon's still there hun, I've not seen her this cycle at all and they have a new Deputy Nurse Manager now and I thought that used to be what she did?!

Anyway, I'm sure it won't be her and all the others are lovely! 

Axxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Great news A as she is vile !!!! all the best anyway is Sue still there ? now she is lovley
have to go 25 secs left online huge
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Lots of    for tomorrow Amanda
I am glad you are feeling a little better Jen 
Ditto to you too Saila  
Ooo a big day out then Suzie, I hope all goes well witht he visa and K being on best behaviour  
Free topping up your    
Topping up your  Dizzi  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks for my hugs, I am Ok, just feeling a bit p'd off it ended this way again.
thinking about our situation makes me cry, so I'm not thinking, trouble is the sillyest things set me off, like a song on the radio I start singing, 
then crying, "I dont look back" (by robyn) is quite poignant at the moment 

I'm not going back to work until my sick note expires, next friday Ive told my current ward sister, about the tx and job so thats one less hassle.
anyway enough about me.

Salia hun,  will you move to IVF from this now  as did you just do IUI ?

Free thanks hun,  I just want you to get a  this time, we are not *The Original Chitter Chatters Lucky Part 7 and a half  * for nout you know 

Amanda       Lets hope its 3rd time lucky for you 

Nicky Sorry I missed your birthday hun I hope you were spoiled rotten 

Lou glad youve been able to pop on and keep up with us 

Suzie good luck for Monday - enjoy the trip to london too 

big hello's to all, sorry for the lack of personals, my concentration is poo.

~Dizzi~

PS Got some retail threapy from the tx money  A brand new PC package! & the sims Bon Voyage - I like living in sim land, it sure beats reality


----------



## AmandaB1971

Lou - Sue is still there and you're right she is absolutely lovely.  Alison has led my tx this time round and she's been great too but my favourite is Denise she is fabulous, so kind and caring she looked after me on first tx when it all went pear-shaped and I really did find her to be lovely.

Take care all

Axxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi guys,

Dizzi...sending you 

Sorry...no other personals I'm not a happy chitter...another BFN and the  arrived this afternoon.

  

I've had enough of this c**p! People are right when they say 'It's not meant to be' for me.

Sorry for the me post


----------



## AmandaB1971

Vicki 

I am so sorry to hear of your  Hun    

You must NEVER be sorry for me posts in Chitterland!  You must only ever be sorry for not telling us when you're sad and giving us the chance to smother you with    

Take care hun

Axxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Vicky 

Mandy, good luck for tomorrow        

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Huge hugs to saila, dizzi, vicki    

Mandy good luck for tomorrow hun 

Free thinking of ya hun, hope youre doing ok 

Love to everyone else  , am pooped tonight! have run round like a blue arsed fly today, mum n dad back tomorrow so dont have to go to theres 4 times a day! phew! just tomorrow mornin before they get back. have been to tesco tonight to get them some shoppin in, nowt worse than coming back off holibobs and nothing in! gonna eat pizza, have a bre w then bed for me! xxxx


----------



## Suzie

ditto vicki ! no sorry for me posts in chitterland! 

Ceri  -  you make me chuckle with your posts, you can hear the rush tone in them  hope little one is ok?

well first fri night in for months  best mate is on hols and others are all working or away so decided to stay in, have had wine  and choc oh and kettle crisps! 

love to all
suzie xx ( who needs to go to bed  )


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending special hugs to you MrsRedcap.  

Good luck today Mandy!

Suzie - KETTLE CHIPS!!!!! One of the things I miss from England!!!  I looooooove them!!!  

Oh Dizzi.........  are you there?  Have you surfaced yet  How is BV    

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

We were half way down page one ladies  
Hope your all having a great day out there - what you all doing ?

Mrs R , I'm sorry to hear that the    turned up , sending you big huggles  

Mandy , It's a bit late to say good luck now , so i'll just say i hope EC went really well     

Sending super big squishy huggles to Dizzi & Saila   thinking of you both darlins


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sending    to Dizzi and Saila

        to Free and Nicky.

That's me for today sorry Chitters, but my EC didn't go as well as last time.  I got 8 eggs which is fabarooney but the Anaesthetist and sedation were different and I've been quite poorly off it (blood pressure in my boots, feeling v v sick and still wiped out tired).  Sorry will come back properly tomorrow but for now I just need to check my boards and go to sleep.

Love to you all...

Axxxxx


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!

Amanda - Sorry that you're feeling rough after egg collection.  Got everything crossed for you hun.     for good news tomorrow.

Free - How are you getting on?  Are you still taking it really easy, or are you up and about a bit yet?   

Sue - We'll have to send you a box of kettle chips for Christmas!!!

Suzie - Hope you had an easy trip to the big smoke today.  Enjoy the rest of the weekend.  Not long now till you're off on hollypops!

Ceri - Hope you're enjoying the weight of responsibility being lifted with your parents' return...  What are you up to this weekend?

Fluffs - Are you having a quiet one to recover from last weekend?

Vicki - Big hugs hun, and ditto what the others said.  We'll  you if you apologise again! 

Dizzi - Hope you're enjoying the rugby... England weren't too bad last night I thought!  I'm drawing the line with dh and his brother today though as we've already watched 2 matches, plus last night and there's talk of watching Scotland later...  I've said that's fine as long as we play a game or something at the same time...  or I'll start to dribble in the corner!!! 

Shelley - What are you up to this weekend?

Right, that's it for me for the mo...     for Nicky too.
I'm off to check ******** before cooking curry for dinner.
Love and hugs to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

custard said:


> Suzie - Hope you had an easy trip to the big smoke today.


I'm not going until monday   but thanks anyhow 

At work and its been mega busy!

Amanda - you rest up and get some sleep 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Mrs R  I'm sorry hun clomid is EVIL it builds you up, and brings you down faster than you can say Jack Daniels!

Amanda  I'm sorry your feeling rough from this EC - Get well soon  I have been thinking of you  

Free     

Salia  you laying low too huh 

Jen I loved Englands match last night! really enjoyed watching it.
I watched bits of Wales today and the last ten mins WOW what an exciting game, and yes Scotlands match will be on here too,
although like Wales I wont see all of it.

Ceri I smile when I read your posts now, as I can just here you saying it!

Sue BV is  see my next post (on the sims thread) for details, 
lets just say Sim world is better than the real world atm and I have it minimised now  while I cook tea and post here.

I had a text from *Harts* today she has a poorly laptop, so cant get online, she sends loads of    to us all.

Yesterday was not so good, I started having second thoughts about my decsion, and driving myself nuts with the what ifs, todays been a little better, seems the  will be here before to long, I have the spots, the need for chocolate and the backache  (although the backache could be from sitting at the pc for 8+ hours every day  ) and I am crabby! at least when she turns up I can draw a line under this cycle.

Sorry not to have done personals to everyone, I just cant concentrate atm
Love &  to all     

~Dizzi~


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all, just popping by with some  for everyone.

Mandy        

I will make a real effort this week to do some personals as I never seem to have time these days.  A is moving so fast that nothing is safe for even a minute and if I ignore him he starts pulling on the phone socket       

Love to all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Evening chitters, I did come in on Mon or was it Tues night quite late and did a huge post with personals and everything while I was laid in bed but bl00dy AOL went off on me  and by then I was too tired to re type it all  

Soo am gonna attempt some quick personals now, I think it's about time I did 

Vicki  -   for you, Hope your feeling OK and AF is being gentle with you 

Dizzi  - Again I'm sorry to hear your news chick  

Suzie  - Glad K is still being a little treasure for you   for panel and if they don't give you the level 5 send `em to us 

Free  -   How you feeling today chick?

Jen  - How was your Curry?  Have I got you on ********? There's so many names on there I don't recognise because we all have different names on there than we do on here  

Amanda  - more   coming your way Hunny  Hope your feeling less  now 

Sue  - Goodluck for the Job, Glad to hear the interview went well 

Ceri  - me little outdoors buddy  I have now worked out how to get videos form my mobile onto face book so expect to see your video being passed round everyones funwall soon    

Fluffs  - A looks gorgeous in that little outfit bless him, And so big now too!

Saila  - More big  's for you too chick, How you feeling now? Hope you got my PM 

Mezy  - Hope your having a good holiday 

Lou  - Hows Ireland? You all worn out yet?   

Shelley  - How you doing Hun? Hope your OK 

Em  - Not long now until your next scan  

Frill  - The bum bullets aren't quite as bad as you think they are honest  I was dreading doing them but they go in easier than you think they would  

Shezza  - Haven't seen you around latley, Hope your all OK chick 

Harts  - Sorry to hear your PC is poorly, Hope you get it fixed soon Hun 

Laura  - Haven't seen you round for a while either, Hope your OK?

Right I think I have everyone  Had to double check on the list from page one to mae sure 

Thank you all for your birthday wishes, I had a good day, only worked half a day at work, Came home openend my pressies and cards, Went for a meal with my family then onto the pub for drinks and a quiz with some guys from work, (my team won the first 2 rounds   ) 
AF arrived on my birthday night so hopefully all will be fine to go ahead and start stimms on Tuesday after my baseline 

Have a whole weekend of doing nothing, I can't remember the last time I had one of these  Have spent today tidy/cleaning the house, We have no Step son either he's at his friends allllllll weekend  It's actually quite nice having the house to ourselves again, Shame AF is here though 

Anywhoooo, Gonna shoot, John should be in in a min from the pub unless his friend has kept him out again  If that's the case I will not be waiting up for him 

Chat soon, Enjoy the rest of your weekends everyone 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Suzie

just popping by really quickly as at work and its really busy  

hope everyone having good weekends 

x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning Folks

This is a quickie as DH is waiting to go out.

Clinic just called with not so brilliant news.  Out of 8 eggs, 6 were suitable for injection and this morning only 3 have gone on to make it to embryos.  Obviously I'm disappointed but just have to keep everything crossed they do ok today/tonight and we'll get a progress report tomorrow.  Please say a prayer for them.

I'll be back later,

Amanda xxx


----------



## Suzie

Amanda - i know this is a cliche but remember it only needs one  sending loads of 

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Mandy  I am praying that your embies grow big and strong darlin


----------



## Shellebell

Afternoon girls

Well I was online at 2am this morning and I was sure I did a long post on here  
I really can't remember what I put either  

Amanda ~ Sending you and your embies loads of     

Love n Hugs to all 
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thinking of you Amanda and hoping that your embies go from strength to strength.      

As Suzie said, it only takes one!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning!

Amanda        thinking of you and praying that ET is a breeze and your embies are soon back on the mother ship 

Free  How are you feeling  any different feelings to your other 2ww's  I am really praying that its your turn this time, keep       

Nicky  for  for your baseline scan  for this cycle   

Shelle you were online but must have fallen asleep when pressing send  What were you doing awake at that silly hour 

Sue have you finished your studies now ? any news on the job ?

Suzie is it today your in London   for Panel   

Fluffs A is certainly a cutie! I hope you get some rest during the day 

Jen & Frill  what are you up to this week  dont forget to have some Chitter time in your busy day 

Mez & Lou  missing you both 

Laura  come back 

Ceri I'm off to check ******** next I saw some notifications from Nicky  . . . . 

Em & Shezza your both very quiet - hope your both OK 

Well I loaded up all my Open Uni course stuff last night  I was right to be worried, its a ten week course spending around 8-10 hours online
so if I'm not around much that will be why - theres loads to get my head around in just week one!
I need to work out a timetable esp as I am back at work the end of this week,
my mum is about to call in, so I will say good bye for now and catch you all later 
~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Morning , 
Just wondering if there was any news from Mandy  Mandy hun , i hope all is going well   

Dizzi , I hope you enjoy your course , i think it will be really good for you to throw yourself into something like that , something which you enjoy and want to progress in - wishing you luck 



Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Free  How are you feeling


Moi ? Feeling ? Frazzled and loopy - oh and i've got a sore  from the gestone jabs 

Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just popping in to give our cyclers         

and also to give free some     and some 

 to Nicky for her baseline scan tomorrow

and hugs to Dizzi and Saila

Sorry i am not around atm, but i have a mixture of emotions going on right now and i find it hard with recentnews in chitterville and feeling happy when others are so sad  

I am however reading a couple of times a day

Just sending this post before i go to clinic for final scan there 

I have also been a bit pre-occupied with Willow
We took her for a check up and to discuss spaying and feel  
her op is now booked

best shoot dh is finally ready 

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

at the scan Em  
Its understandable to be feeling as you do, but soon Mandy & Free will be Joining you being  

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sorry.... been a BAD Chitter today 

Clinic phoned this morning and of our 3, 2 are doing well and are 2 cell and 3 cell and the other one has galloped along to be a 6 cell which the clinic are feeling is not a good thing on day2!  Still at this stage I'll be ecstatic to get 2 back on-board tomorrow as obviously this time there'll be no frosties.

Sorry for the short post, I feel absolutely [email protected] today and I'm at work and can't go home til after a meeting at 4.  I don't know WHAT sedation he used on Saturday but I'm still wiped out today and it's monday! As soon as I can get out of here I'm off home to bed.

 to those that need it and  to Free and Nicky.

Axxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Em ~ How did your scan go chick? 

Dizzi ~ What course are you doing at uni? Think I missed that 

Mandy ~ Glad to hear you have a couple of embies doing well Hun 

Free ~ Stab the gestone needle in faster   Mine didn't hurt really last time, Maybes bacuse I have so much fat on my bum 

Shelley ~ Were you drunk again by any chance the other night  

Sue, Suzie and everyone else hope your all OK 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Shellebell

Evening Girls

Well I have the snots   I was fine this morning apart from a dry throat, now can't stop sneezing 

Em ~ I hope the scan went well today
Nicky ~ No drinkies involved honest, unless you can get high on Ribena  
Amanda ~ Glad to hear things are OK with embies  
Free ~







I hope you are doing well 
Dizzi ~ Was this the photography course hun  Can see you with a great big timetable on your wall with coursework/FF/Work labelled on it 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi chitters

Nicky, shelley et all

Scan went well measuring 8w6d +2 ahead
Jellybean is like dh    got a big head!
The 2nd embie had grown but was still v small in comparison with jellybean and no heartbeat was detected
We have now been discharged from the clinic 

Will pop todays scan pic in the gallery tomorrow

Shelly hope that your cold clears up for you

Nicky  for your baseline tomorrow

Amanda  for ET

Love to all

Em


----------



## Ceri.

*Hellooooooooo! just a fleeting visit.

Free ... hope youre okay hun

Dizzi ... hows you hun?

Nicky ... hope youre ok

Em ... how the scan go hun? hope everything ok

Mandy ... get them embies on board and chill chill chill hun x

Sooze ... hope you had a good trip today

Saila ... hope youre ok hun

Fluffs ... oi! alreet there matey?

jen ... come n do me garden for me sweet! dunno whether i been pulling weeds or flowers out!

Shelle ... ahh southern comfort and ribena, yuk!  

Shezza ... hope youre ok and not confused  saw f.b status hun X 

Hiya to everyone else frill, harts, vicki, lou  (   ), mezzy mez, Sue and Laura  XXXXX

DH has man flu (ugh god nooooo!) but is still well enough to drink lager, so in my book he's not really that ill! 
Well i ventured out to the local on sat night (first time in 2 years!) and did nowt but laugh all night with friends, then power walked up the hill back home with no shoes on (nottingham meet up lot know this as a "i'm drunk" when the shoes come off!)   
Anyway, Miss Liss is going great with the weaning (2 weeks now!) and had first taste of cauli and brocoli today, mmmm she loved it, but think i'm gonna let chris change her first nappy in the morning!!!  
Well off to bed shortly, so will say say ta'da for now!  and (((hugs))) to all XXX*


----------



## freespirit.

Morning , 
Just wanted to spread some good luck around

*Mandy Sending you tons and tons of Good Lck for your ET today hunni 
       *​
*Nicky Sending you msses of Good Luck for your baseline scan , hope your all thin and quiet    *​
*Em , Fab news that all was well at your scan hunni *​
Ceri , Great news lil Lissy is doing well on her weaning  she'll soon be decorating the walls for you 

Back later off for a shower then off to acupuncture 
Love
Freespirit


----------



## custard

Morning Free,

Lots of           for you too!

I've just uploaded some pics of the chittering meet.  They're in the meets album.

Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning Jen , I'll go and have a quick mooch before my shower then . Are you feeling better now hun ?


----------



## custard

Yes ta me duck!  You only saw half the pics, as I did them in 2 batches.
Love,
Jen
xxx


----------



## Shezza

So sorry I haven't been a very good chatterer lately  

I have lost the plot   with where everyone is TX wise so I do apologise for not sending   to those you need them or  to the one's where things haven't worked out. 

Erm, I don't know where to start in all honesty.  

The date with Nay was lovely, and things up until a few days ago have been great, spending time as a family as well as a couple etc but there is something missing, not on my part but Nay's   It's difficult to explain and I don't want to put it all on here anyway. We are waiting for an appt with Relate but at the moment I am quite sad and very confused   

Sorry gotta go Zak is demanding breakfast!! 

Zak & Freya are both great too  

BBL

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Shezza hun  hope things get a bit better each day.


----------



## Frill

Helloooo my little chitters.

I feel like I've been away for ages, but I'm sure it's only been a weekend. Maybe not? 

Okay, some personals...

*Shezza * -  just take it one day at a time, I hope things get better soon.

*Ceri * -  at your barefoot power walk home! You always makes me laff! Good to hear Lissy enjoys her food. How was that nappy? 

*Salia, Mrs R and Dizzi * - more  for you lovvies - you can never have too much, that's what I say. And Dizzi, our boy may be back on the team for the Oz match!! Fingers crossed cos we'll need him! 

*Nicky * - how was the scan? I hope all is going okay    And thanks for the enouragement about the bum bullets! 

*Free * - honey, lovely to see you back online. How are you holding up. I didn't get much time at the weekend and missed not sending you a jibbering text! I'm still on the wago - yeah, go me. Here's some             for you

*Mandy * - I hope you have managed to get some rest and get over that anaesthetic - it sounded rough. How are embies doing?   

*Suzie * - sorry to hear work is so manic - I hope you had a good jaunt into London with K

*Jen * - glad you're feeling better - will take a look at the pics in a min!

*Shelle * - are you still snotty and sneezy? Poor you, get well soon hon

*Lou * - how are you sweet? Are you still in Ireland?

*Harts * - helloooo, not good news about your laptop - hopefully you can log on soon and catch up with us

*Fluffs * - hello hon, how's your week going?

*Sue * - hello hon, any news on the job yet?

*MJ * - hello missus, what you up to?

As for me, things are okay (although I don't have enough work in at the mo) although feel as if I've put my foot in with my friend yesterday. Can't go into details but just think my big mouth has run away with me. 

Anyhooo, nuffin else going on here. DH off to Helsinki on Weds and will be back on Friday unless Santa enlists him to make toys or sommat!  I'll come back when I've got something intersesting to say.


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all, I know I promised personals but bit rushed today, sorry    A still has a stinking cold so more washing for me as (tmi) everything seems to be covered in snot atm            

Just topping up the             to all those that need it, the  and  to all those that need them and the       to anyone not in the above two categories.  Oh and Shell, d'ya want some lemsip and lockets - I'm off shopping once A wakes up        

Bye for now, will try to get back on later  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon All!

My embies are back on-board the Mothership so the 2ww madness starts here  

Shezza - I'm sorry things are still so confused, perhaps you need to back away from him again for a bit so that he can work things out in his head.   He can't keep doing this to you, it's so unfair.

Free - I hope you're doing ok and still as sane as you can be a week or so into your 2ww!    

Suzie - I hope the London Trip went well and that K2 was a good boy!

Ceri - Glad the weaning is coming along well, Lissy is doing well if she can smile about Broccoli and Cauli! Yukkkk!! 

Fluffs - Sorry to hear A is poorly, hope his nose starts to dry up soon! 

Shellebell - Are you feeling better?

Nicky -     

Dizzi - I hope the course is going ok,  for your return to work.

Right sorry to all those I've missed but I need to go and do some work, I'm running a course for 12 delegates tomorrow and I've not written it yet!!  

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Afternoon , 
Mandy   fab news that your beans are back on board where they belong - Well Done you !!! Fancy having to run a course tomorrow though - your a braver woman than me , that would just be tooooooooooo daunting , i need me bed at times like that  Wishing so much luck sweetie , i really hope this is the one for you    er maybe it's time to change your ticker now  BTW keep thinking of you everytime i see the bennets advert , and proberly tell my DH each time 'you know one of my FF mates is on there ' 

Frill  , Mate  What have you got yourself into with your mate huh ? if you need an ear you know where i am  Well done for keeping the wagon rolling , i find its honestly not to bad a week or so in ( not that i'm an alci or owt )

Fluffs , Sorry to hear A is poorly , he sounds like hes keeping you right on your feet

Shezza ,  Its lovely to see you posting , as the others have said , one day at a time sweetheart , thats all you have to do 

Hope everyone else is ok

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Lou F ❁

S*d it i did a huge reply n lost it will do it again later i even did personals     am bl**dy livid.
lou


----------



## AmandaB1971

Free - Hun I do need to change my ticker!!   Being as you've mentioned it I'll go and do it right now this minute! 

I need my bed too hun and I really don't want to do this course I am sooo tired still from saturday but I've got no choice 

Right off to do my ticker before Free  me! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Sorry guys just a quick one, John has my bath running bless him 

Scan today was fine, Lining has all gone and ov's are quiet, No cysts  Though she did have trouble finding my right one, It's normally my left on that they have to search for 

Starting stimms tonight and next scan is next Tuesday  Am on 200 puregon again so fingers crossed I don't over  stimm too quick like last 

Thanks for your messages, I think I'm out tomorrow so may not get chance to catch up again until Thursday, Chat soon

Nicky x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Nicky1 said:


> Sorry guys just a quick one, John has my bath running bless him


How'd you train him to do that nicky?!!!
All systems go with tx then hun, sounds good so far


----------



## freespirit.

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
Nobodys posted today , so i thought i ought to do something about it even though i have nowt to say   
Oh hang on i do have something to say , Frill i had a rather nice dream about a certain Mr Kiedis last night   Mmmmmmmm  

Nicky   Fab news that you are on to the next stage of your journey , i hope the first stims stab went well  

Mandy , How are you doing chuck  how did your course go ? I hope your not too worn out , you got to look after yoursefl you know missis , don't strech yourself to thin on the ground IYSWIM 

Love to you all

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Afternoon ladies
Well after me losing my post yesterday i thought i would try again and coopy n paste lots  

So we have a few sick folk Jen  hope u r all better now 
Shell how are the snots today     to u 
Free  n Mandy    n    to u 2 aswell.
Frill yep am back at home now ta for asking 
Nicky great news on scan hope all ok for your next one, did u enjoy your bath. 
Sue hows u hows life in Holland 
Mez where qare have u gone away   to u
Harts hope u get your laptop fixed asap. 
Dizzy huge hugs u know hwhere i am if u want a natter.  
saila how r u doing 
Em great news on scan get lots of rest.
Fluffs hope A is on the mend 
Suzie did u have fun in london ?? are u all sorted for your Birthday.  
Ceri did u get a nice pressie from your parents.  to Lissy
Vicky hugs to u hope u r ok.
Shezza hope u ok as the others have said 1 day at a time. Hugs to ur little ones.

God i hope i havnt forgot anyone if i am i am soooooooo sorry.

Well have been back for 2 days and the family rows have started already am sick n tired of them wish i could just ignore it but my mum is making things very very hard for us, was only with her for about an hour b4 she wound me up that much that i reacted and ended up having words in the middle of a cafe  so am now in the dog house but dont care whilst in there she cant wind me up  
Right i best sort the house out got my cousin over tomorrow for a few days b4 she leaves for home in NZ.
Great to be home but am missing Al loads, hoping he home on sunday for a week or so.
so huge to u all
lol
Lou


----------



## Ceri.

*Aw Lou,  for the dog house hun. Its sh*tty int it, i dont speak to my brother, its hard work when family dont get on. 
Yep i got a lovely pressie off mum n dad though.... a willow tree figurine!!! like the one harts got from us lot! Was chuffed to bits with it too.

Plenty of       to everyone
(EEwww the dogs just boffed! .... sorry!  )

Hope ya all okay, back later after i get tea on the go[/color*].


----------



## Suzie

really quick one as at work 

Mandy - fab news you have them on board   

Free- truck was dispatched today  

Nicky - good news about no cysts  

Frill -  for starting 

Dizzi - thinking of you 

Lou -  what are families like , you coming sat?

Shezza -  hope he gets his  into gear and starts treating you properly!

 to all 

London was good thanks , k2 loved it  Panel we went through no probs and gave us level 5 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## custard

Congratulations Suzie!!  That's great news.  You must both be really pleased.

Take care all,
Love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Woo hoo      congrats Suzie

 to all

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning ladies!!!!

Got a second job interview this morning, so keep everything crossed for me!!!  

Sending big hugs to Lou and Shezza, it sounds like you need them.  

Hope everything goes ok, Nicki and Amanda - sending lots of        to you.

Sorry it is a short message!

Sue


----------



## custard

for you Sue!  Wishing you lots of luck.

       for Amanda and Free on 2WW.

       for Nicky and Frill.

And love and hugs to anyone else who needs them.

  

Jen
xxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ,
*Well Done Suzie and Drew 
on getting the recognition you both so rightly deserve
  Level 5  *​
Sue 
Good Luck  
with the job interview this morning 
    ​
Big hugs for Lou  Sorry to hear things arn't easy right now hunni  ​
Laters ladies
Love and hugs
Freespirit
x x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Goooooooooooooooooooooooood morning ladies!!!! 

Just got back from the interview.  It went like this:

Interviewer: Hello!
Me: Hello!
Interviewer: Do you want a drink?
Me: Water please
Man comes back with water
Interviewer: Well, I think we are in a position to offer you a contract! 
Me: 

Huh That has to be the easiest second interview on the planet!!!! It totally shocked me!!! We chatted a bit about the money, gross I am getting about the same as I got in England, I think net it is less as the deductions are more over here, but that doesn't matter. We chatted about holiday entitlement, met the other members of staff, I was supposed to sit in with them and talk about how they worked but they were very busy so that will have to be put off until another time. I met the personel department - and I was out of the building within 30 minutes!!!!!!!!

Perhaps it was my natural charisma that persuaded them!!! Because they sure didn't ask that many questions! 

Sue 

ps I will leave cake and a celebratory couple of bottles crates of wine in the corner to celebrate! Please help yourselves!


----------



## freespirit.

YAY Well Done Sue    
Big Congratulations hunni  
Mmmm maybe a slice of chocolate cake is just what i need right now  ............... having a wobble moment on the 2ww


----------



## Suzie

no wobble moments allowed free!   

Sue  on the job 

K at nursery to trying to catch up with the boards 

love to all
suzie xx

 to all those in 2ww and cycling 

x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sue well done and I hope you're really happy in your new job.

Free - No wobbles allowed  Although I'm feeling a bit unsettled too as just been to loo and have brown spotting! What's that all about on only Day 3!!  Sending you some     and the cure-all Curly Wurly to help you over it! 

Suzie - Well Done on your Level 5 Accreditation that's fab news!  Glad K2 is being a good boy.

Off now to look for a treat! (There aren't any here so I'll be disappointed but it'll pass 5 mins while I look!  )

 to everyone else

Axxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

 sue on the job 

 Suzie and Drew way to go and so deserved

       and  

to Free and Amanda

      

to nicky for stims

and

      

for Frill for starting her d/r

 for those that need them Lou, Dizzi, Vicki and anyone else

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Girls! 

I am keeping up on the reading the posts!! Still feeling all depressive and yukky   Trying to put myself back together!!

 for our 2ww ladies   Free I know you feel like you are going crazy but I have everything crossed!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all

I started personals this morning and got half way when I closed the tab by accident so lost it all  
so I've come back to try again . . .

Sue     On the job - Loved the interveiw 

Free  I cant imagiene how hard this 2ww is I'm sure they get harder for you,     

Suzie  on getting panel - Fantastic news to read and that K2 enjoyed his adventure too

Lou Mothers who'd have 'em  Thaks for the offer of a chat, can I call for a coffee and a chat when I'm up visiting my mum  she moves in this weekend 

Salia I feel as though i'm turning a corner these last few days, so its good to read you are too, do you have any plans for what you might do next 

Amanda   have you had any rest  did you find a treat ?

Shezza  sorry things are still so tough for you, men   

Jen have you got over your cold  what projects are you working on at the moment 

Frill  our boy is playing, lets hope the camera follows him all match  hows things with your friend  its horrible when these things happen 

Emily glad things are going well for you right now.

Ceri fancy getting the same figurene  do you collect them or is this a first 

Nicky hows the jabbing going   and heaps of    for you this cycle

Mez 

Fluffs  I hope A is better now and your OK 

Shelle your far to Quiet what up Mrs  Found something to make you giggle



> *Phoebe:* Well this looks pretty simple. Ok repeat after me, Je ma appelle Claude.
> *Joey:* Answers, Je de coupe plough!
> 
> *Phoebe:* Je ma appelle Claude.
> 
> *Joey:* Answers, Je de coupe
> 
> *Phoebe:* Ok repeat after me, Je - ma - appelle - Claude.
> 
> *Joey:* Answers, Je - de- coupe -plough!
> plough!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Joey:* My audition is tomorrow. Che ble blah. Me la pee! Oublah! Poo.


Vicki How are you feeling now  do you go back to your consultant soon ?

Laura I know youve not been active on FF awhile now, but we miss you 

Harts any joy on getting the Laptop fixed 

Me News . . .

I'm feeling better - thanks to everyones daily hugs - theyve been much appreciated 
Ive had a busy day or two, and tommorow I have my 4 month old nephew for a few hours  but I am looking forward to it,

Tx wise I think Ive got my head more sorted, as soon as the  turns up I will start the DHEA again for 3 months as suggested by the consultant then in the new year I will sort out the DE stuff, I have had many days this last week  myself for ending the cycle when I did, although it felt right at the time 
esp as in my head I still have lesleys predictions and shes been spot on for everything else this year . . . . 
but I have accepted that I wont be putting us/me through this again, it will DE or adoption, and DE needs to be attempted first.

Meanwhile Dh & I have booked a holiday, over Christmas, we are off to my Dads in Canada for a whole week, flights are booked I am so excited need to tell my mum tommorow/saturday <gulp>
Anyway I need to do some modding, weve been out this evening to our friends their daughter just turned 11 today, and Ive got my Photo assigment to upload, I also need to upload the rest of the chitter pictures now they are on the PC.
good night everyone 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ive just put a new ticker in my profile . . .

2 months 2 weeks and 2 days till Christmas in Canada    
  








  















​


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls

Sorry I have been quiet resently. I had had a cold all week which has gone straight back on my chest. By the time I have been getting in from work I have bene eating and then going to bed. DH has been running around after me, bless him







Well I now have a few days off work as I have arranged to see my gay best mate in Cardiff.

Free and Amanda   
Dizzi ~ Glad to see you have a few plans in place now  and  at Joey quote. Was watching frinds last night and had a fit of giggles/coughing at a very small clip  an opening when Ross is talking about the museum and they cut to everyones thoughts, it ends with Joey humming and then phoebe saying whos humming  
Sue ~ What a fabby 2nd interview   Congrats on the new job hun. So when do you start
Lou ~ I hope the family stuff gets sorted soon hun  Al will be home soon  
Suzie ~  great news from the panel. You and Drew sooooo deserved it. I'm sure we all would have gone down and  if you hadnt 
Saila and Shezza ~ Take every day at a time girls 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Shelley ~ Sorry to hear you have had a cold! I hate them and am desperately trying to avoid it.

Dizzi ~ We have a review appointment next Thursday, we have had a talk and decided to put back IVF until January. I am too emotional at the moment to cope with a possible failure and would stress myself out thinking of getting one. I also need to lose some weight.

Hope you are all looking forward to the weekend!!


----------



## Frill

Morning

Just stopping by quickly to catch up with everyone but will come back for personals a bit later after I've done some WORK (oh yes indeedy, someone give me a medal)  

Free - hang in there hon, sorry to hear that you had a wibble yesterday.

Big  to everyone on 2WW/cycling or those that are in the dog house (Lou - )

BIG CONGRATS to Suzie on the results of your panel.  Brilliant news.  

My drugs arrived yesterday so tomorrow's the big day - thank god for you lot to help me through it!

Thanks for the hugs and positive vibes.

BBL
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

No news here - just sending a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig hug to everyone!!!!  Well, except to Dizzi and her Christmas cheer!  

Good luck tomorrow Frill!!!! 

Get well hugs Shellebell 

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

Not a lot of news from me either , but just wanted to say .....
Frill 
GOOD LUCK 
With your first DR injection tomorrow  
     ​I hope things are more sorted out with your friend now hunni 



Wraakgodin :) said:


> Dizzi and her Christmas cheer!


Hmmm Christmas , couldn't agree more . When will you start you new job hun ? What will you be doing ?

Dizzi , No offence chuck  but it's ages away - though i guess your entitled to count down seeing as youve got a fabbie christmas holiday to look forward to  Are you still enjoying your new sims thing ?

Saila , I am glad you have been able to decide on what you are going to do next , wishing you lots of luck with loosing the weight you want to loose 

Shellebelle , I'm sending you big soft get well huggles  Has the Clomid anger/frustration passed , i do hope so - i'm sorry i don't know much about that sort of loopy juice 

Mandy    How are you doing today hunni ? I hope your ok , I think any spotting you had would have been from all the messing around they have been doing to you  Are you able to take it easy for a few days now the course is done ?

Nicky , I hope your going on ok with your stims jabs    whens your first scan ?

Emily , Hows things with you and your bump hunni ? Are you doing ok , has any of the pg symptoms kicked in yet ?

Suzie , Hope your doing ok , is little K still keeping you busy ? Are you off for your pint tonight ?

Lets have a big Friday group hug 
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## custard

Just dropping in to top up everyone's                                                              especially for Free as it's not long now.  Everything's crossed for you.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

freespirit. said:


> Suzie , Hope your doing ok , is little K still keeping you busy ? Are you off for your pint tonight ?


Ummm No   I am out tomorrow for my birthday drinks ( few days early  )   

Saila - thanks for credits 

Frill -  with the jabs 

Free - did your truck arrive ? 

Dizzi - Fab hol to look forward to  ( ps Loveeeee Christmas  )

Mandy - Hope you are taking it easy! 

Nicky - Loads of 

Shelle - hope you feel better soon 

 to all 

xx


----------



## custard

Hope you have fun birthday drinks tomorrow Suzie.  Sorry we can't join you for some!!

Love and hugs from the land of zider.
Jen
xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I survived looking after a 4 month old and his big brother who had a day off school cause he was "achey" 
Ive also mangaged to upload my first assignment photos to the course web page, and So it Modding and the Sims for me tonight

Free    PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO   
Amanda PUPO PUPO PUPO   

Suzie Many happy returns in advance for your birthday 

Frill  are the drugs tommorow for DR then stimming and beyond   tell us your protocol 

Salia  Putting more Tx back is sensible hun, I took YEARS between my attempts  I regret that now,
but I never had FF so I knew no better.  for the reveiw

Shelle  sounds like youve been proper poorly ((hug)) glad youve some time off now enjoy cardiff

Nicky,        

Jen, Sue, Mez, Vicky, Lou, Shezza, Fluffs, Ceri & Emily & bump  big Hellos hope your enjoying this last of the 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Frill

Oooo, Free, a Friday group hug - that's just the job!

See, I told you I would be back.

Thank you Free, Dizzi, Sue, Suzie and everyone else for the good wishes for tomorrow. Once I've done the first jab and got a little routine going, I'm sure it'll be okay. I just know that I can't rush it. DH is going to be on hand just to make sure I don't freak out. 

For those who would like to know, I start DR tomorrow and then 30th is blood test/scan and then I should start stimming all being well. I think e/c is around w/b 12 Nov, which I suppose testing at the end of November. ish. 
*FREE *  - how are you holding up my hon? I know it's not long now and like everyone here I'm praying for a brilliant outcome for you. And what's this, DREAMING OF OUR KEDIS? Lol now that's a good night's sleep!

*SUE *  - congratulations on the job! What a brilliant second interview!  Are you celebrating this weekend?

*SUZIE  * - as it's going to be your 30th, I reckon your celebrations should continue throughout October!

*DIZZI *  - I'm glad you're getting your head around what you want to do tx-wise. Don't beat yourself up about your decisions, you can only do what you can based on the information you have and the way you are feeling.  Your holiday at Christmas sounds great - although I'm like Sue, not happy with these festive tickers when the weather is so gorgeous still! 

*EM  * - thanks for the  me darling. How are you doing?

*AMANDA  * and *NICKY  * - lots and lots of  for you two.

*SALIA  * - lol at your signature pic! It's nice to see you posting even though I'm sure you don't always feel like it. Just remember we're good listerners and great huggers whenever you need it!

*CERI  * - how lovely to get one of those figurines; what a good daughter you are lol! How's things my hon? That's a cute picci of Lissy too. Aaahhhh

*JEN  * - how are you missus? Have you been baking and cooking up prize winning dishes recently?

*SHELLE *  - I hope the bogies are clearing up and you are feeling a bit better. Your DH sounds a little treasure to look after you so well.

*SHEZZA *  - hi hon, hope you're doing okay 

*MRS R and MJ  * - hello! Are you there? 

*HARTS  * - hello missus, I take it your laptop isn't fixed yet? Any news on your diabetes test or is that not for a while?

*LOU  * - so sorry to hear you had a clash with your mum  - you've had such an intense time of it recently with your family. I hope you've got a nice weekend lined up to take your mind off it all.

*FLUFFS  * - hellooooo! How are you sweetie? How's A doing?

As for me, well I did sort out things with my friend. I think I just over-reacted and thought I had offended her with offloading about the tx situation when she is going through a rough time herself (she's splitting from her husband). But she was completely fine and just pleased that she could repay the favour of being a shoulder to lean on. Phew!

DH is on his way back from Helsinki as I write. Apparently he tried reindeer for dinner last night. So that's one boy that's now on Santa's naughty list! Lol

I hope you all have a lovely weekend.

Dizzi - I'll be glued to our boy (if only! - those thighs are to die for!) unless we get an absolute trouncing 10mins into the match!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Frill said:


> DH is on his way back from Helsinki as I write. Apparently he tried reindeer for dinner last night. So that's one boy that's now on Santa's naughty list! Lol


UHHHHH  he will be on santa's naughty list


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Free -       How are you feeling hun?  More positive today?

Suzie - Have a nice night out tomorrow for your birthday. 

Shelley - Sorry you've been poorly hun, hope you're feeling better soon.

Frill -  with your D/R hun

Nicky - Sorry to hear you're feeling bloated hun not long now!

 to everyone else!

I'm still feeling completely wiped out, so much so I went and checked my BP at my mum's tonight as it was v low after EC and I wondered if it hadn't gone back up properly.  Don't know what's causing it but I can't stay awake for more than about 3-4 hours at a time!   Wondered if it might be the HCG Jab?

Anyway enough twittering from me, I'm off to check my boards now!

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just thought i would pop in and see how everyone is doing

Frill  for first stab honey everything crossed for you

Free sending lots of  and topping of        

Amanda  and top up of       
take it easy and listen to your body  

Nicky       for your stims sweetie

Suzie have a lovely night out tomorrow have a drink or 3 for me!

Dizzi well done on your photography assignment being uploaded
wow christmas in canada you will have an awesome time enjoy it!

Saila thinking of you sweetie

Vicki how r u feeling hun thinking of you also

Ceri how r u doing lovely avatar pic of lissy

Shelley hope your feeling better soonish

Fluffs hows u and A

Sue are you celebratiing the new job tonight with dh

Shezza hope you and lil ones are well

mez hope your ok

Lou, Jen shezza and anyone i missed 

I am doing ok still a bit zombified really, got a little bit of a bump forming
was involved in bit of trolley rage and the bloke made a comment of my size   

Have had a nightmare arranging midwife and hospital care after a catalogue of balls up by gp surgery was due to have scan today but they cancelled it the gp surgery next scan is 18th oct

Dh would like a reassurance scan and found out he can claim on his health insurance so we will see after the weekend

oh our other news is that Willow is booked in for her spay, 30th november, i can stay with her whilst shes sedated and goes to sleep 

Willows sibling is due 21st october, we ummed and aahed about it but decided to go for it, they will share the same daddy and am sure she will make a great big sister pup will come home around 16th December

Have a good weekend all
Will popp in sunday hopefully as out tomorrow

EM


----------



## Ceri.

Just sending some







to *Free* and *Mandy*
Frill this is for you should you need it 








Hope everythings going okay hun 

Nicky sending loads of    for next scan 

Will pop back in a bit for more personals ... m'lady has just woken up from her nap.... she rolled over yesterday first time back to front (just after i put the camcorder away too!  )


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning chitters

Just popping in for some SD

       

for 

Amanda, Free, Nicky and Frill

Have done all my housework well ok then downstairs!

DH has come home from work and is going to take me for breakfast, then go to the gym and then take me shopping he insists i need some bigger clothes hes spending so who am i to argue!  and if i get it in this week will prob end up with a bit more next week for wedding anniversary  

Back laters

Em


----------



## freespirit.

Morning , 
Reporting for SD  
Ceri , i loved your post , the dog with the waggley tail made me smile   What a pitty lil miss lissy did her star turn just as you had put the camera away   

Em , am i right in thinking you are getting another furbaby  Hope you have a nice time clothes shopping today  

Suzi , Hope you have a great time tonight enjoying your birthday drinkipoos 

Thanks for all the positive vibes and babydust ladies , today i'm on the verge of being excited and scared ......... Please please please bless us this time     - must try and stop looking at the blummin 'symptoms that went on to be a BFP' thread in the voting room or i'll send myself over the edge  

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Free

hi hun

        

OOh i read that thread over and over during my  sent myself    

and yes we are getting a new furbaby but not for a wee while yet 

We are hoping for a little black boy labrador, the litter is due on the 21st of this month we have pick of the litter and puppy will have same daddy as wonderful willow

DH is excited as anything it will be his puppy! All being well they will arrive with us around 16th December although he is not an xmas present he has been planned since may time  but the breeder advised letting willow have a season before introducing the new pup, so she will be spayed by the time he arrives 

best get dressed dh is moaning and hes gonna be cranky as hes not been to bed oh shopping should be fun NOT!

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Freespirit  
​[fly]                                                                        [/fly]
​


----------



## freespirit.

Oh dizzi , thats so sweet  it dosent take much to set me off at the moment hunni , i don't know how i'm gonna make it though till Monday i am so emotional and scared and terrified and hopefull .............


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Your *going to * make it hun  when are you supposed to be back at work


----------



## freespirit.

Monday ,thats when my sick note runs out ,  but seeing as Monday is OTD i will go back Tuesday .


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I would want to test Sunday then, just so I have a day to myself (& FF ) with the good news 

Not long now 
Back in bit am multi tasking at the moment


----------



## freespirit.

I so do want to do it tomorrow , but im scared  ...... do you think the result would change in one day ?


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Free

I'm sending you cart loads of     

 to everyone else.  Have to shoot as been in Yarm all day visiting the two naughty gnomes!  Just got back and need to check my boards..

Catch ya all tomorrow!

Axxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Free hun, i tested a day early too (day 14) and was almost sure drugs were outta my system. Are your clinic doing beta or you doing pee stick? (or both?) Whenever you decide to test sending you an absolute convoy of trucks, plane cargo full of      hun. Cant really offer advice of when to test, gotta be down to you if youre ready. Hoping and praying that theres gonna be a big blue cross or 2 lines for you.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Free Darlin, I wish I could answer that for you 
[fly]                                                         [/fly]


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Me again Ive just up loaded 15 new pictures from our meet up - finally edited ( well cropped ) and saved for FF!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=8


----------



## Shellebell

evening/morning girls

Well i had a ickle napparoony earlier and can't sleep now   will be leaving here in 9 ish hours time to see my mate in Cardiff. Feeling better, but cough still catches me out every now and again   DH kept pausing TV earlier thinking it was gonna be a marathon cough, but by the time it paused I had stopped  

Free ~ Not long now hun     
Amanda ~ what  gnomes    
Suzie ~ Had a look on the local news, just in case there were reports from your birthday drinkies  
Lizzy ~ You are naughty doing that just as Mummy took the camera away, bet you waited on purpose  
Em ~ Another furbaby, you are are going to have a  funhouse in a few months  
Frill ~ I hope all went welll today hun, and you didn't need Ceri's target    
Dizzi ~ When do you NOT multitask   

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

PS Taking my laptop with me, so next time we speak I will be in Welsh


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,
Laptop still not fixed but inlaws have just bought a pc so I can spend a bit of time online.  Am waiting for Comet to phone me to arrange fixing laptop (I phoned them last Monday and they said they will phone me in 5-7 working days and then we can arrange a time for it to be fixed but it could be weeks  )

I am going to attempt personals but am going to apologise in advance cuz can't concentrate at this time in the morning.

Free-- I have everything crossed for you hunni       

Amanda- loads of       coming your way too.

Frill- hope your first injection went okay     

Shezza- sorry you are having such a confusing time atm. Thinking of you hunni  

Em- glad to hear that your scan went well and that you have been discharged from your clinic. Also brilliant news on dh's xmas pressie.  Really need to try to get together soon!

Dizzi- sorry to hear that your cycle was abandoned hun. I hadn't realised.  Glad to hear that things are getting better and I am sure that you will have a brilliant time in Canada (should be a white christmas for you!)  

Saila- sorry to hear of your news too sweetie. Glad to hear that you are getting better too.  

Nicky- good luck with the jabs.      

Shelley- hope your cold is better.  Have a great time in Wales

Suzie- great news on the panel hun.  Sorry if I have missed your birthday

Ceri- sorry you missed E on your camcorder hunni. Glad you had a great night out.

Sue- loved the 2nd interview story.  Great job hun  

Fluffs- hope you are ok. Are the snots gone now?

Lou- sorry to hear that you have gotten into a bit of a fight with your mum.  Hope dh manages to come home soon sweetie.  

Jen- how are you hunni?  Still managing a bit of gardening?

Mrs R- how are you doing? THinking of you hun

Mez- hello mrs. how are you?

A big hello to anyone that I have missed.

As for me... had m/w appt on Thurs and was sent for an emergency scan (won't go into detail).  Anyway, all is okay and we were told that we are having a not so little boy!  He is measuring top of scale for all measurements  so I think he is going to be a whopper. dh is v happy and decided to open his 200 or so Star wars figures that he has been collecting for the past 15 years!

Right, gonna get back to bed! Will try to get back online soon.  Inlaws are on pay as you go so don't want to rack up the phone bill too much!

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## custard

Free hun, got every finger, toe and even hair crossed for you hun.                                 

Love and hugs to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza

Hiya

Just a quickie really....

to send   vibes for Free!!

Will be thinking bout ya hunny!! 


Love to each and every one of ya!

Love ya loads

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Shelley - My Neice and Nephew that's what we call them! (A term of endearment not an insult!  ) They're 2 and 3.5 so a bit of a handful to say the least!

Free - I hope you're coping under the pressure hun   this is the worst time on the run up to testing. Sending you loads more      I so want you to get your BFP and if it means I can't have mine I'd rather you had yours! If God can only see his way clear to one then I'd rather it was you, I can wait til next time if it means you get a BFP, you deserve it so much!   

Right I'm off to Asda as I have such a rocking social life 

Axxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

I wimped out ......... I'm doing it tomorrow , i'm just so scared of seeing another N .........

Mandy you have me in tears putting what you put in your post   i wish we could all get our much deserved BFP

Harts a   how wonderfull  

I'm going to have a look at the meet photo's 

Thanks for all the good luck ladies  

Love
Freespirit

x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

freespirit. said:


> Mandy you have me in tears putting what you put in your post  i wish we could all get our much deserved BFP


I wasn't supposed to make you upset!  I'll be on here early doors tomorrow to see how you got on hun and I'm saying as many prayers as I can that it's a BFP.    

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> I so want you to get your BFP and if it means I can't have mine I'd rather you had yours! If God can only see his way clear to one then I'd rather it was you, I can wait til next time if it means you get a BFP, you deserve it so much!


*Mandy * I just read your post too and filled up  I want all of you to get a BFP eveyone here deserves it, It wasnt my time but it sure is yours 

*Free*  your still PUPO  and if you need another day thats fine 
      I have good feelings for you 

*Harts* Hun glad you got online somehow  for the scan sounds as if it was scary, guess DH is on  baby being the blue flavour  

*Shelle*  for feeling rotten - I think cardiff is a busy city right now enjoy ( rugby played there last night)

Back in a bit
~Dizzi~

Just Harts's DH


----------



## AmandaB1971

Don't get me wrong Dizzi - I want us all to get BFP's too!  But if it's a compromise, I'll give mine up for Free and Natasha cos they both deserve it so much and have been through such a lot to get this far.

Axxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

just popping in to say hello

Free everything that can be crossed is crossed for you for tomorrow                          

Harts congrats on the  wonderful wonderful news

How r u fixed for 18th of this month 

Well it feels like a strange kind of day today

I had a text this morning from my BIL       

A rather nice text all the more dh was as shocked as i 

We are off to meadowhall (against my better judgement) have told dh that i wont go until my money hits my account so i know i have some available funds to spend

Will hope to do personals later

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Amanda I know exactly what you meant thats why I had real tears in my eyes, your selflessness just came through that post unconditionaly for Free and the others
~Dizzi~
 to All


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just popping on to wish Free tons and tons of   for tomorrow, I am at work all day so wont be able to check on until later on but I will be thinking of you and am keeping my fingers crossed that you get the P tomorrow and not the N 

[fly]                               [/fly]

Lots of love
Nicky x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Just wanted to nip on for one last chance to say to Free



Sending you







of    to you!

Axxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Nipping in to wish Free all the very best for tomorrow.
Huge amounts of
     to you     
will be nipping in to see your news
huge hugs
lol
Lou
      ​Al is home today


----------



## Wraakgodin

More good luck wishes from me, Free!!!            

Sue


----------



## Ceri.

*FREE ... lots of love and luck for tomorrow hunny *  

      
    
   
  
 
​


----------



## Shellebell

Thinking of you tomorrow Free   

Love n Hugs to all

Been chatting all day so thought I would pop on for the gossip 

Shelley Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Freespirit

      

Wishing you so much love and luck

for your test date

Everything crossed

  

      

Love Emxx​


----------



## Fluffs

Hi, quickie 'cos it's late but just to say

FREE

GOOD LUCK HUN


----------



## freespirit.

Ladies , i am sat here in tears ,
happy ones because 

    
I'm in shock  I'm so happy 
Thankyou so so much for all your kind words and encouragement 
I love you all
Freespirit
x x x​


----------



## custard

[fly]WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO[/fly]

Amazing news Free! I am totally and utterly blown away. Over the moon for you. Wishing a very happy and healthy 9 months. I can't get over it, you must be made up.

Loads of hugs and all the rest.
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​
 YES YES YES! A     
Oh I am so excited I dont know what to say!
*Free's* going to be a mummy!​
      ​


----------



## ♥Saila♥

*FREE i AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU


YOUR GOING TO BE A MUMMY*​


----------



## AmandaB1971

​
Free I am soooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you! God had truly answered all our prayers hun.

Enjoy the next 9 months!​
​


----------



## Martha Moo

Free

I cant do the fancy pics like the others 

but

OMG OMG

What a wonderful start to Monday

Congratulations on your 

Such wonderful news for a

wonderful Mummy to be

So so happy for you and dh

Love Emxx​


----------



## Shellebell

Well done Free, I am soooo chuffed for you 
Big hugs to you and DH

Bora Da from Cardiff, Well in a village just outside that I can't pronounce or spell too well  Laying i bed overlooking hills, sooo what I need right now.
Gossiped with my mate last night, he sends his love and thoughts to you all. 
Not sure if I said this before, but he is a white witch and also psychic. It was his Dad that was on chan 5 resently with the penomition dreams.

I will be back later, off to find a sheep.. ooo sorry, I ment a cuppa 

Love n Hugs
Shelley Xxxx


----------



## Ceri.

*    

WOO HOOO!!!!!!
BLOODY BRILLIANT FREE

CONGRATULATIONS HUN

YYYYYEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

   

(There isnt a smiley that shows how excited i am right now!!!!)*​


----------



## Frill

*FANBLOOMIN'TASTIC!

I AM SO UNUTTERABLY, DELIRIOUSLY, UNBELIEVABLY OVER THE MOON FOR YOU FREE!        

YOU ARE GOING TO BE WONDERFUL MUMMY!

OMG OMG IT WORKED!*

*Here's to a healthy, happy and blooming nine months me darling. You really deserve this special gift.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Lou F ❁

Free am so thrilled for you u must be on cloud 9.
CONGRATULATIONS
lol
lou
                    ​


----------



## Fluffs

Yippeeeeeeeee!

Way to go Free  I am soooo soooo sooooo happy for you


----------



## custard

I'm still on a high from this mornings news.  Free, you must be on  

Love and hugs to all.
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## Suzie

WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

FREE GOT A   

FANBLOOMINGTASTIC !  ​


----------



## freespirit.

all so much - Yup i'm high as a kite


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon All!

Just reporting in as home from work briefly before going back out to a meeting at 6pm 

Free - I cannot tell you how absolutely delighted I am for you hun, you deserve this so much!

Dizzi - How's the course going?  When do you start your new job?

Suzie - How's K?  When you do go on your Holibobs?

Frill - How are you feeling hun?  Has the Burserelin sent you  yet?

Shezza - How are things Hun? 

Shellebell - I hope you're having a nice time in Wales and it's not raining.

 to everyone else.  I'm off now to walk Teddy before I make DH's tea, cos he rang me at work earlier and seemed quite concerned that if I was working from 6-9 he wouldn't get his tea til 10pm!  I resisted the temptation to ask why he couldn't make his own!   Still no point moaning, he's lazy round the house cos I let him be so not really his fault! Nothing to report here much today, feeling very sick this afternoon but feel sure it's the syrup sponge and custard I had at lunchtime rather than anything else 

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all
I'm shattered, I slept badly last night diddnt get to sleep till 2am ( I almost did some ironing!) 
and then I woke this morning when Dh did, 6.30am, having come round from a disturbing dream, I then played the Sims, caught up here, went to town and food shopping before cleaning house  cooking tea and comming back here 

_Dream-Dh introduces me to blonde, slim, pretty woman,in a sexy red dress in my kitchen, she is comfortable in my home/kitchen and seems to know dh too well, instinctivly I am on alert & I see my shortcommings in comparrison, 
soon I am confronting her thats shes having an affair with my Dh! she does not deny this, 
I leave the kitchen in tears and head for sanctury *FF (chatters page)* and *Our Amanda * come's to my rescue, I go back to talk to him and find them in bed naked! I'm begining to wake now but I know I told him he wasnt forgiven! before the dream ended_
Horrible dream wouldnt wish it anyone, Told Dh this morning he assures me he wouldnt do it, hasnt done it and that I imagiened the whole thing!
So you can see why I dared not go back to sleep, came here to read *Free's* good news Instead 

I am back at work tommorow 2 long days in a row, handing in my months notice as well <gulp>
Other news from Me the photography course is going well, I got my first assignment in Ok, just need to think about this weeks photos before I take them, Ive read the course so I just need to do the practical Thur/Fri ready for upload at the weekend.

*Quick personals*

Free   The best news of the day  for the whole 9 months to be perfect

Amanda   on going back to work tonight thaks for your advice via Pm 
                 ​
Nicky how you doing hun are your Follies growing nicely now              

Emily hope you got some bargins while out shopping

Frill how are you feeling with the 1st cycle stress 

Lou glad Al is home, hope your Ok ((hug))

Vicki where are you hiding Mrs 

Suzie not long til your b'day what are your plans ?

Ceri 


> (There isnt a smiley that shows how excited i am right now!!!!)


 I looked for one of those too  hope you and Lissy are ok

Shelle


> but he is a white witch and also psychic


 Did you have a reading ?any messages  we need to know 

Jen, Sue, Fluffs, Salia, Shezza & Mez and anyone I have missed 
Thinking of you all sending   &  with a 

~Dizzi~
Is it







Yet ?


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Free - woooohooooooooooo as i said on the ohter thread the chair worked! 

Hi ladies- i am here- have been reading - DH and i were away last week! it was lovely to have some time to our selves!

will try and do some personals later in the week- AF here and being a total  to me!

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Dizzi what an awful dream

question for you

Do you have the sims house party keep meaning to ask you!

Mez 

Free 

Nicky

good luck for your stims scan tomorrow        

Amanda PUPO Princess          
everything crossed for both you and Natasha!

FREE   lady hope you are doing ok i can see the grin on your face from here!

shelley, hope your enjoying cardiff

Frill hope the jabbing is going ok

ceri hope lissy is ok 

sue, vicki and anyone i misssed 

Dizzi i managed to find a pair of combat trousers yay only been trying to get them for oooh 3 weeks so happy about that and they are soooo comfy

DH bought me a blanket from disney store to keep me warm of an evening  

and he bought a few bits from the disney store for himself

oh and did a bit of food shopping in M&S yum! and picked up a variety of goodies to take into the clinic with a card

We had a reasurance scan at the clinic this afternoon, despite being discharged from there we saw one of the sisters yesterday and she said if we were concerned after the run in with the trolley on friday to call today and they will slot me in so went this afternoon at 245

Jellybean was bobbing around waving and kicking around bobbing about
they checked for any bleeds but didnt find any which was good and also checked the cervix which is tightly closed and shows no cause for concern so am happy dh was delighted i was stood getting dressed and he opened thedoor and walked out modesty outta the window!

Right off to watch Doc Martin
since amanda mentioned the treacle pud and custard what do i fancy lol

Will have to make do with rice pudding  

Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Dizzi

 for the dream! DH had a very similar dream on Saturday night and woke up yesterday morning looking very flustered apparently I'd had an affair with Bamber Gascoyne!!  I did say to give me some credit and at least let me have an affair with someone credible in his dream!  Bless him!

Em

Glad your scan went well.  M&S food Yummmmy!

Axxx


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Can't stop on long. Just wanted to say hello to everyone and

[fly]*A big congratulations to Free and her hubby. I am so happy for you hunni. Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond*[/fly]

lots of love,

hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
I will try to get back on tomorrow or wednesday


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

On my way to bed but remembered I hadn't come and posted to you yet free...

I'm so chuffed that you got your BFP today Hunny, Am over the moon for you 

    

Well done to you and DH and I wish you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond chick 

Lots of love and best wishes

Nicky x x x​
Hello everyone else, Hope your all OK, was feeling bloated sick and uncomfortable earlier but it seems to have eased off a bit again now, Scan tomorrow morning, Can't wait to see whats going on in there 

Will update once I get bac from scan 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Just off to bed in a mo, have spent 3 hours solid puree-ing veg! spinach, butternut, sweet potato, carrot, swede, cauli, broccoli, parsnip etc. Tell ya she eats better than us!!!

Anyway just wanted to say ....

GOOD LUCK for scan tomorrow *nicky * x

*Mandy*     hope youre not going too loopy hunny. x

*Frill * dont think ya needed me target! you seem to be doing really well x

*Harts* hello you hope you and lil boy are well x

*Em* great news that scan went well today x

Hello to everyone else, love to all x 

Off up the wooden hill now......ZZZZzzzzz sweet dreams all x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just a quick one to update.....

Am back from scan which went fine 

Missed exactly how many on the right but there's a few at 12mm and a couple at 14 & 15 mm, 
On the left hand side I have approx 6 @ 12mm, 3 @ 14mm and 3 @ 15mm

Back on Friday for another scan then  EC Monday.

I have to drop my puregon tonight to 150 but they said they don't think I will hyperstimmulate this time like I did last  

Right off to try and do all the bits of house work John wont think of doing next week which means windows, skirting boards, blinds, clean the fridge and microwave out etc, I'm sure he thinks running the hoover round and hiding all the rubbish in a cupboard is cleaning the house  

x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Nicky 

fab news on them follies hun

wonderful news

Glad to read they dont think you will over stim  hey

 for scan on friday

Free   lady how r u feeling

Amanda   

Em


----------



## Lou F ❁

Morning sorry i have been a bad chitter on less now than when i without a pc  
Al is home came home on Sunday and i had my cousin over for a few days she leaves for home in NZ next week so wont get to se her again not planning on coming home for 10 years now that my aunt has gone 
Anyway it seems lots is going on i will try and do a good read through later on today BUT................ i am away from tomorrow we are going to Zante for a week we booked it yesterday and leave at 7am tomorrow, so wont be online atall in that time not sure about net cafe's in Greece   
So   for those who need it
   for who needs them
and   for everyone else
Am off to pack and tidy the mess that is my house   
lol
Lou
  ​ps Ceri i text u last night did u get or i have text a random person


----------



## freespirit.

Good Morning Ladies ,

What mucky weather we have today !

Em , Its still sinking in hunni  I'm glad your scan was ok - bet you feel like you want a 'reassurence scan' each week though don't you  . How nice of you to take yummi treats into the clinic , i have been thinking of doing the same .

Nicky , Fab news to hear that your stims scan went well , though not great to hear that your feeling sicky with it  it sounds like your clinic are doing a fab job of monitoring you , and hopefully you will get just the right amount of big fat follies  You made me laff to hun , cause i allways have a good clean up so everything is 'just right' for the 2ww 

Ceri , You sound tired in your post again hun  3 hours of puree ing veggies - wow  do i take it from that your freezer is now stocked ? Has the lil miss done any more rolley overs ?

Harts , Great to see you popping on , even though it was breif , how are you ? any news on your diabetes thing yet ?

Frill , How are you doing with the freak juice hunni  has it made crazyfreakgirl come back ? I hope your doing ok , and drinking loads n loads of water 

Dizzi , I tx'ed you earlier , but you really are in my thoughts today , going back to work after your time off . I hope you coped with it ok  I also hope you had no more horrible dreams !!!

Mandy , How are you doing my love , I hope the madness of it hasn't got to you yet  I am sending you loads of  and   

MJ, Sorry to hear  is visiting 

Suzie , Did you have a good night out on Saturday celebrating your birthda early ? Can you remember it ? 

Shezza , Lovely to get your tx hunni , I hope the house is coming on just to your liking . Which room are you on now ? and how much is left to do ?

Jen , How are you my lovely ? What are you up to ? I guess theres not too much to be doingin the garden right now - bet your cake baking and knitting 

Fluffs , Hows young master A ? What ae his latest tricks ?

Shelle Bora da , the view from where you are staying sounds lovely , i hope you have a lovely relaxing break , how long are you staying for ? How nice of your friend to send us his love - i'm waving staight back at him 

Lou , Al is back - fab  though i never worked out the whole him in ireland thing and ou over here  Zante !!! That sounds ace !! I've been there and thought it was lovely - though i think most of the Greek islands are lovely  Hope you have a fab time - where are you going ?

Saila , How are you doing hun ? Have you started your new diet regeime ? Wishing you lots of luck with it 

If i missed you - i'm sorry

Huge love and huggles
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Frill

Wotcha chitters



MandyB1971 said:


> DH had a very similar dream on Saturday night and woke up yesterday morning looking very flustered apparently I'd had an affair with Bamber Gascoyne!!


    

*Amanda*, you've had me in hysterics! How are you holding up hon on the dreaded 2ww?

*Nicky * fab news on your follies!   

*Lou * have a great holiday missus. You should have some good weather shouldn't you?

*Em * you're getting a new fur baby? How brilliant! Can't wait to see the photos when you get him/her and I hope Willow will love having a playmate. You're going to have a very busy Christmas then!

*Dizzi *  for your horrible dream and lack of sleep. It's awful when that happens and it feels so real

*Free * -  am still over the moon for you and DH. Bloody brilliant news!

*Ceri*, matey, you crack me up. The target was brilliant. I thought at one point I might need it!

*Suzie * - how's you hon?

*MJ * - good to hear from you but sorry the ol' witch is being horrible 

*Jen * - how are you? What's the news from the West Country?

*Shelle * I hope you are having a good time in Wales

*Harts, Shezza, Fluffs, Mrs R, Sue, Salia * and anyone else I may have missed. I hope you are doing okay.

Thank you to you all for your good wishes and thoughts for me. Stabbing is going fine and I think I'm not going too mad, but it's so difficult to tell!  So far though, no appearance of *crazyfreakgirl*! Yaay! Feel thirsty and a bit headachy (Free - I'm upping my water intake but I know it's not enough yet), but otherwise all okay.

I'm trying to cut out junk food (apart from this weekend I just went into 'sod it' mode) and eat me brazil nuts and drink water but not sure what else I need to be doing. Am still trying to get hold of Zita's book off ebay/library.

Righty ho. Off to do some shopping as I'm up to date with the little work that I have.

Catch you later my lucky chitters!
xx

oh and lots and lots of        to Mandy and Nicky


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Chitters  

Free ~ How exciting!! I am still so excited for you   How are you feeling??

Frill ~ Which Zita book are you trying to get hold of??

Lou F ~ Enjoy your holiday!!

Nicky ~ Fab news about the follies  I have everything crossed for ec    Your DH's cleaning techniques sound very similar to my DH's  

Well I am slowly getting back to normal. I have been a right selfish ninny lately and need to get my finger out   Hope you ready girls as I am back!!


----------



## Ceri.

lou am just gonna go get some credit hun x  
i aint a posh bird! only on pay n go! keep pestering for a contract phone so will c what santa brings! txt ya in a bit


----------



## Frill

Salia - it's the fertility and conception one. Free recommended it as there was lots of useful stuff about nutrition. I've got Mary Glenville's book, but she just scares me and there's stuff in about it that IVF is against nature, blah blah.  So I'm not opening that anymore!


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!

Just a quick me post I'm afraid.  Well, the rain hasn't totally scuppered today's plans as my lovely client decided we should re-do her containers at the front of the house, so we went for a wet walk around the garden centre and bought a load of plants (my favourite part of my job - spnding other people's money on lovely plants) and then I got soaking wet potting them up.  Looked nice when I was done (but I didn't as a was soaked to the skin and covered in compost!!!).  Only did 2 hours instead of 3 but that's a lot better than none.  Since then I've been madly working on knitting patterns as I've started a new business with my aunt and we're making knitting kits with beautiful alpaca wool.  It is the softest wool available and it's gorgeous!  I'm up to my eyeballs in designs and stuff and then I need to get knitting!!  So you were right Free!!!!   We aim to have a product to sell within the month, so no pressure really!!!!

On which topic, must dash and find some suppliers.
Lots of love and hugs to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Frill , I am sending you my Zita bible , and hoping some of my good luck will rub off onto you  

Jen , Wow arn't you busy , even in this rain .   with the new business venture , i'm sure from what i know of you that you will be able to make it work


----------



## Lou F ❁

We r off too Argassi in Zante and have now read a few dodgy reviews anyone been there 
We dont expect the best holiday in the world like they say u get what u pay for and we got a bargin but now a little worried that it gonna be horrid   
Am usually not bothered about what we get but for some reason i am worried about this trip maybe coz Al needs a holiday so much i want it to be nice for him.
Lou
  ​
Will be back later on off to pick up pills from Dr and post some mail, then ironing an packing   dotn seem to be getting anywhere.

hugs


----------



## freespirit.

Lou , 
I didn't go to that part of the island i was further North East , but i'm sure it will be lovely , it will be plesant weather , and i'm sure you will find good food and fine wine in plenty of little tavernas !  Zante isn't big place at all , and jeeps are cheep to hire and a fun way to explore the island anyway . You'll have a great time i'm sure hun


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Lou

I went to zante year before last

We stayed in laganas the lively part 

Its pretty easy to get around the island 

Am sure that it will be fine and at least you will be away from the grind of the usual routine with some sun sea and whateveryou fancy thrown in!

Love Emxx


----------



## Ceri.

*RRRAAAAAGGGGGGGGRRRRRRGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*
























BL**DY DOOR STEP SELLERS, THEY MADE THE DOG BARK, WHICH MADE ELYSIA WAKE UP, WHO'S ONLY JUST GONE TO SLEEP, OVER TIRED AND SCREAMING ALL AFTERNOON BLESS HER. 
OPENED THE DOOR HE SAID "HELLOOOOOO" REALLY COCKILY
ASKED IF HE WAS SELLING SOMETHING HE SAID YES SO HE HAD THE DOOR WELL N TRULY SLAMMED IN HIS FACE. GODDDDDDDDDDDDD

Sorry for ranting but they get on my saggy boobies.....  (that bat aint big enough neither for an angry smiley)

Back later when i've simmered down a bit!


----------



## Lou F ❁

Right that is me off to bed.
ta for info Free & Em
Hugs to all
catch ya's next week.
lol
Lou
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Have a lovely time Lou!

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lou  Have a fabby dabby time - Its Just you and Al so it will be perfect    
           ​


----------



## Suzie

have a fab time you old trout  

xx


----------



## Suzie

Ceri your post made me


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I just wanted to catch Lou Online, hence the seperate post, cause I may miss her else 
Work was Ok today, I was tearfull at times, crazy have been fine here at home the last few days, I guess its everyones asking " are you better" or those in the know, how did it go.
Ive not handed my notice in as I am waiting for a call tommorow from the practice manager <gulp> but a lot of people at work now know
I have a new job and all are pleased for me  and _most _ have said I will be missed  
anyways I am home and On here DH did tea so Ive ate that, next its a bath & bed

Love to everyone not mentioned, Youve had a good natter today so took me ages to catch up 

Free PAL
your text this morning was perfectly timed, I had just put my stuff in my locker at the beggining of the shift 

Ceri   salesmen I was at SIL the other day when one did it to her and Zak woke 

Frill      Glad the stabbings going well,  the headaches improve with the extra water, did you see "our boy" play - WE WON! cant wait for the next match, bet I'm working 

Jen  I hope youve had a nice hot bath and got warmed through after your soaking can I be cheeky and ask how much you would charge to do what you did today  ( both my mum & dad are keen gardeners, dads buisness in fact. Me I like it to look nice withouth the effort  )

Salia  glad your feeling stronger hun, after an emotional bashing its OK to be selfish awhile 

Emily you sure do have a busy time planned ahead 

Amanda & Nicky


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Lou- have a fab time

Ceri- you make me     

Hi to everyone- just off to bed as shattered! will try and do personals soon however thinking of you all

x


----------



## Ceri.

Will bob in tmorrow ..... Have been in a pretty foul mood for most of the evening, not like me at all that. Hardly ever bad tempered, and it aint chocolate week til next week. Them piggin blokes at the door. Have now put a thing on my letterbox (looks really tacky! Just til i can buy a proper one , saying NO JUNK MAIL AND DEFINATELY NO SALES AT DOOR!) I know you can get signs saying no hawkers, but kids that drop off menus and other crap mail dont sometimes understand what hawkers are?! Anyway off to bed shortly as i'm prattling on and on about crap basically! Sorry! 

Love to all x


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I am back home, even thou it was a short break it was fab.
Just to let you know what my mate is like, I told him about Free cause I was thinking about it when I got there and when I told him it was a BFP he screamed the place down and was close to tears   Him a typical gay man    

I have 1 more day before back in work Thurs, so going to do some retail therapy tomorrow  (note to self ~ If see a sign for 'no cold callers' buy for Ceri)

Ceri ~ Go to your happy place  lalalaaalaaaa        
M J ~ I hope the early night helps hun       
Dizzi ~ Was thinking of you today hun. Wouldn't you like to walk into managers office tomorrow and say 'I have a better job now so stuff it'    
Frill ~    I hope the headaches are as bad as the se's get hun  
Saila ~ OMG she is back      
Lou ~ Sorry I missed you, have a fabby holipops
Jen ~ You were out in this weather   At one point on the M4 today I was thinking of pulling over and putting wellies on just in case  
Amanda ~    You still hanging in there OK 
Nicky ~ Great news of the follies   
Suzie ~ You have been quiet, what happened on your birthday drinkies 
Em ~ Glad to hear that everything was good on your last checkup
Harts ~ Hi and bye   I hope alls well on the 'home front'  

Love n Hugs to all

Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelle the call is from the practice manager at my new job  shes checking stuff out from my refrences  and is ringing me tommorow to say I am Ok to hand in my notice . . . 

I am really tired now so Night all
x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Yes I am back!!  

Ceri ~ Last time I had someone chuntering down the phone from some remote foreign country trying to sell me something I said " Why don't you give me your phone number and when you about to sit down to tea after a hard days work I'll give you a call and try selling you gas and electric   " Or I hang up instantly!   Poor [email protected] they are only trying to do their job but its so irritating!

Dizzi ~ Do you work in a doctors office?

Shelley ~ I love gay men   I am the unofficial *** hag of the north east  

Dizzi ~ I hope your feeling ok sweetie.   I am thinking off you  

Lou ~ Have a fab time!!

Jen ~ Glad you got some gardening done! How come the gardening thread has gone quiet!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All!

Dizzi -  for today hun, I hope you get the go-ahead and get to hand your notice in at long-last!  Bet you can't wait to get outta there!

Shelley - Glad you had a nice time hun.  My Assistant Manager at work is Gay and I love him to bits!  I always give him the staff "tellings off" to do cos he's so much more *****y than me!  

Jen - Do you want to come and do my garden hun?  We landscaped it at start of the year and everything's grown really quick and needs cutting back!

Suzie - How are you and Little K?

FREE - I'm shouting you hun, so you can hear me up there on  How are you?

Ceri - Are you feeling happier this morning?

Right I'm off to carry on doing a bit more at work.  Still got a stinking cold and still can't feel anything going on so think this really is gonna be a BFN.

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
You lot do make me smile 


MandyB1971 said:


> FREE - I'm shouting you hun, so you can hear me up there on  How are you?


I'm doing fine thankyou hunni , i'll admit to being a little nervous , but still up on  trying not to worry about anything , though its a little easier said than done isn't it 



♀saỉla♀ said:


> Shelley ~ I love gay men  I am the unofficial *** hag of the north east


  well thats one i havent heard before - *** hag 

Dizzi , I can't wait to hear the news that you have handed your notice in - bet you can't wait to do it either 

Shellebelle , Ah bless your gay friend - he sounds really nice  Hope you enjoy your retail therapy tomorrow , what are you after getting  - aside from a sign for Ceri 

Ceri , hunni , is your mood any better today chuckie ? I do hope so !!!



Suzie said:


> have a fab time you old trout
> xx


Oh Suzie , the lurvvvvvvve shines though 

Frill , your books in the post m8 

Mandy , Listen ere lady  when i had a wobble on my 2ww i was told in no uncertain terms that wobbleing and negativity wasn't allowed , so i think that will go for you too - you hear me  I'm sending you heaps and heaps of the very best    and  ........ ok 

Love you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

Shellebell said:


> Suzie ~ You have been quiet, what happened on your birthday drinkies


Im here  just mega busy and feeling a bit  for no reason so dont want to bring thread down 

 to all
be back later
suzie x


----------



## Frill

*Suzie * my lov, I have never known you to bring the thread down! What's up?

*Free * you are such a generous mate! Thank you for sending the book (please let the posties actually do some work for a couple of days!). Every morning I get up and I think of how things have changed for you since Monday and it brings a huge  to my face. Never mind you being on  I think us lot are too for you!

*Ceri * are you feeling a bit calmer today? God, what a pain in the **** door-to-door guys are! As I work from home my friends know to knock on the door and then step back on the drive so I can see them from my office window. If I can't see anyone, I ignore it!

*Shelle * I'm glad you had an nice time in Wales. Your friend sounds a right scream

*Dizzi * have you handed in your notice yet? I've got a pint of water ready to celebrate with!  And of course I watched the rugby - our boy was brilliant! I also watched all the other games too over the weekend. Talk about being sporty. My sofa stamina is second to none! 

*Amanda * on a scale of 1 to 10 how insane do you feel?  Here's a nice big dollop of         for you

*Nicky * not long now for EC. Here's your dollop of         too!

*Em * how are you hon? I hope you're not feeling too tired/sick or anything.

*Sue * you've been quiet, are you okay?

*Jen * I really felt for you doing those planters in the rain. Did you treat yourself to something lovely and chocolatey when you got home?

*Salia * good to hear you are back with a vengence. Oh dear, what are we in for? 

*Fluffs * how are you sweetie? Is A keeping you busy?

*MJ * I hope you are feeling better today missus

*Mrs R, Shezza * - how are you both?

Who have I missed?  Hellooooo to you 

I was really good on the water yesterday, felt a bit groggy this morning but AF on her way (or whatever the equivalent is while down regging) so gearing up for feeling lardy. Not got much else to say but wanted to pop by and see who's doing what! 

Meant to go the gym this evening but wondering if I can make up an excuse! DH said he would help me improve my fitness (obviously being flexible over the next few weeks during tx) as I've got it in mind to try for a 10k run next year. I know it sounds daft when really we both want a BFP but I spent the first few years of ttc putting a lot of things on hold. This way, although we have to be flexible, it gives me something to think about (if not actually do since I am so lazy!) and not get too obsessed. Not sure that makes sense, so just ignore my wittering.

Okay, back to the grindstone.

xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Suzie   I hope you brighten up soon!

Frill I don't feel insane at all hun to be honest, I just feel like I know it hasn't worked this time and I'm focussing on what I'll do next.  I can't describe it I just "know" in myself it hasn't worked. How's the loopy juice Burserelin going?

Free I'm trying not to be negative hun and I don't feel it.  I just "know" it hasn't worked (how I don't know it's just instinct) and so I'm looking beyond test date to what's next.  It's ok anyway cos one of us got our BFP and that's what matters! 

Nicky How are you?

Dizzi  Have you done the deed yet?  Do they officially know you're leaving?

Axxxx


----------



## custard

Afternoon all!


Just popping on for some long due personals:

Frill - Glad that the d-regging is going OK.  I had a lovely warm cup of white choc mocha yesterday, thank you!  And then spent most of the afternoon pulling my hair out over the knitting!   What have I got myself into??      for you.

Suzie - If you're feeling   come and tell us about it - surely that's the whole point!  I'm sure you have  others for "not wanting to bring the thread down".  So here's some  and come and tell us about it.   Hope you feel  soon anyway. 

Free - Glad you're good hun.  I too am still well chuffed for you!

Amanda - You posted while I was typing.  I was going to but have decided that it would be nicer to  instead!       I do hope that you're wrong.  Lots of ladies on here are wrong every day.  Got everything crossed for you. 

Saila - No idea why gardening is so quiet.  Maybe everyone has been out getting on with it?  What have you been up to in yours recently?  I've just finished taking in all my tender plants for the winter.

Dizzi - Got my fingers crossed that you've been able to give that notice in today...     

Shelle - It certainly was wellie weather yesterday!!  Luckily it has been dry today and the forecast is dry here for the rest of the week.  Perfect!  Hope the shopping was fun today.

Ceri - Hope you've been left alone today!   When my dh was writing up his dissertation he used to get so lonely that he would talk for hours to anyone that knocked on the door, with no intention of buying anything of course!!!   Would even invite them in and make tea!   

MJ - Hope you're well.

Em - How are you doing hun?

Lou - I know this is too late, but hope you have a lovely break.  I'm sure it will be fab.

Fluffs - How are you doing?

Nicky -     how's the stimming going?

Shezza - Hope things are settling a bit for you hun.

Harts - Lovely to hear from you the other morning.  Hope you're not going too loopy and that things are going well for you.

Sue - How's things with you?

Vicky - You've been quiet Mrs...  what's new?

Right, I'm pooped!  Lots of love and hugs to anyone I've missed.  Must go and cast on for attempt number 3 at design!
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Hiya  

Was gearing up for personals but have just had phone conversation with DH and he's put me in such a bad mood that I need to go and take it out on the housework or something for half an hour          It doesn't help that I'm tired and I only called him to route him via the chippy for tea......      

So, for now just sending some         to Mandy and a big  to Suzie.  I've just come here to offload so you can too hun    That's why we're here! 

     to all, back later

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I went out looking for a jumper/roll neck top to go under my american football shirt. We are off to Wembley on the 28th Oct   it has come round sooo quick. Spent most of the morning round  my parents, they are doing a Wedding cake for my Sis's best mate and I got ropped in   I have to do a sign explaining the edlewiess that my Mum got for the cake topper. (it's sealled in perspex)

Suzie ~ Listen here Mrs, I had a good   when I hid cause I was down    
Fluffs ~    DH too   
Jen ~ What knitting are you doing then 
Amanda ~ It ain't over til the fat lady sings, and I ain't singing yet (Well I was yest when I was belting out at the top of my voice in the car, but thats different  )


Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]  . . . I'M LEAVING  [/move]

I handed in my notice today, they know I am Officially leaving! 
they are going to work out when I finish.
Today was a long slog, I ache so much & my feet are so sore I'm thinking of having a foot transplant!
I seriously am so pleased to be making the change however scary it is,

Salia  I work at the hospital now as a health care assist, and I am going to be a health care assist in a gp surgery 

Suzie   Turning 30  Whatevers bringing you down - I hope it disapears faster than a morning mist in summer.

Amanda  "knowing" its not worked in the midst of a  is not intuition its MADNESS CREEPING IN! Its good to have plans cause then you can change them when you type those special words . . . . "I got a BFP! "  PUPO PUPO PUPO 

Nicky glad youve got a good crop  for a bumper harvest       

Fluffs  men 

Big  to everyone I'm pooped, I am off tommorow & friday so I will catch you with you all then
Night All 
~Dizzi~


----------



## custard

Morning all!

Just popped on before work to wish Suzie a very Happy Birthday!!!

Shelle - I am currently knitting 2 baby jumpers for friends due to drop with the next 2 weeks, a jumper for Jim for Christmas and I'm knitting and trying to design a baby blanket and cushion for the business with my aunt.  Pure madness!!!

Dizzi - I remembered that I hadn't answered your question....  I spent 2 hours with my client, so that was £24 and the plants came in at about £22.  I drove her to the garden centre, helped her to choose the plants, emptied the old containers, divided some of the bouught plants to make them go further, and replanted the two containers. Oh, and got very very wet!!!  So it cost her about £46 total - not cheap, but she won't have to re-do the containers until the summer bedding is ready in April time, so it works out quite well really.  Hope that helps.

Lots of love and hugs to all,

Jen
xxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Happy Birthday Suzie


----------



## Martha Moo

[fly]Happy 30th Birthday Suzie!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## Frill

HAPPPY 30TH SUZIE!

*I hope you're having a great day!* 

Congratulations Dizzi! Although at first when I saw your flying letters I thought you were leaving us!  
By the way, what is PUPO??

Amanda - hon, I can only give you a  and say that I really, really hope you are wrong. Just remember there's us lot who can keep sending lots of  regardless of how you're feeling. It's great that you are focusing on stuff post-test date. I'm not going to say to you 'don't think like that' or anything because you can only do what you can do. DH and I are planning to have a weekend away after our test date, whatever the result so we can either celebrate or drown in champers.

Nicky - here's your dose of         

Can't stop long just wanted to give some hugs and congrats where needed. Feeling a bit mixed up today. Certain AF is on her way and I know it's really stupid but I was hoping against hope that somehow we'd achieve a natural pg. It's hearing all those stories about how people go for IVF and have it abondoned cos they miraculously get preggers. Dagnammit. Ah well, at least I can blame tiredness and mood swings on AF now and not cos I'm crazyfreakgirl! Wonder what my excuse will be next week! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SUZIE!!!  

Hope youre feeling your usual self today hun x
Have a crackin day whatever you get up to ....
here's ya pressie from me! 







*


----------



## Suzie

thanks guys  

I have just been out to dinner with my sis  Got back to find a interflora message ! saying they tried to make a delivery! No idea who it could be from ! I have had all family gifts etc and flowers from Drew last night! they are re delivering in a little while 

Am officially in my next decade! AHHH  
Have to work later but never mind 

Will just check boards and be right back for catch up 

xx


----------



## Frill

Oooooh, intrigue Suzie! We like that.

Ceri - any chance you can find me a nice bottle of red seeing as I've been on the wagon for three weeks now!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Suzie have a beer or 6 for me wont you!
not long til your hols now either!

lol at frill

i have done 3 months on the wagon woohoo

Will catch up later

I am going to parents for dinner oh and told dont forget to bring willow can hear willow licking her lips in preperation for her custard creams want to leave before 7 tho as the ice cream man comes then and they buy her an ice cream (in a tub) 

We are going away from tomorrow til sunday for our anniversary with parents going for a meal tomorrow night parents are putting their dog into kennels and willow is coming with us.  DH did think of putting willow in kennels too but she comes out with us and just sleeps in the car when we go for a meal and get brought a doggy bag lol

Best be off dinner is at 5 as mum is on nights

Em


----------



## Frill

Em, your post has made me hungry and I've already eaten for England today!


----------



## freespirit.

*Happy 30th Birthday
Suzie 
  *​
Em , Hope you have a nicce evening and a nice anniversary weekend away 

Frill , oi missis , you should not be requesting bottles of wine  .................. 

Dizzi ,  Fab that you have been able to give your notice in and it's all official now 

Shelle, How did the retail therapy go ?

Jen , I hope that knitting isn't sending you too 

Mandy , How are you today my darlin  I'm still gonna send lots of    cause i really do beleive you don't know for sure untill its test day !!

Fluffs , Sorry you were in a rotten mood yesterday  did things iron themselfs out ? I do hope so !

Nicky , your a little bit quiet hunni ? Hows the stimming going ?

Love ya all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Frill said:


> Ceri - any chance you can find me a nice bottle of red seeing as I've been on the wagon for three weeks now!


Me? you sure? me? find you a bottle of red? why ya asking me? 
well seeing as its you frill, i'd hate to let you down!!!! 
Just this once mind!
we're off out for a meal tonight with parents, but lil girlie is miserable today (teeth) so might have to cut it shorter than usual, we'll see. Chris has been off today so have got loads of the finnicky jobs done that dont get done for a couple of months. Changed my dining room round too, looks a bit better. 
Well best go throw somat decent on.....
Back later. Love to all XXXXX


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Suzie I'm sorry hun, I've been out all day so didn't realise it was your Birthday!







Happy Birthday!

Well I've had a [email protected] day, AF has arrived, I'm almost sure of that, still brown but quite a bit of it and I have wobbly feeling legs and AF pains! So this is the end for us today I'm sure! DH and I have had a good cry tonight and now we've got to focus on the future. I'm gonna test in the monring but I know what it'll say before I do.

Sorry for bringing the tone of the thread down on Suzie's birthday, I'm gonna go now so that I don't infect you all.

Ttfn

Axxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Oh Mandy hun   It isn't all over yet    I hope tomorrow brings better news but for now I am keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending you and DH truck loads of     

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Awwww Amanda Loads of  and   I hope it's not what you think hun


----------



## Ceri.

Mandy    hun i hope you are sooo wrong i really do XXX


----------



## Martha Moo

HIya chitters

Amanda i have posted to you elsewhere
i so hope you are wrong sweetheart
keeping the     going for you

Dizzi fab that you have given your notice whens your official leaving day, perhaps we can do a countdown for it 

Frill sorry i made you feel hungry, willow didnt get her ice cream as the ice cream man didnt stop for them my parents dog was not happy!
however willow the little    did find the dogs food bowl, and helped herself to that!

Ceri love elysias new pics what a beauty, hope her teeth dont cause too much pain hugs to her
hope you have had a lovely evening did you have something yummy

Shelley hope that your first day back at work was ok

Free how r u feeling still high up there on  have you a scan date yet

Fluffs hope you and A are well

Jen how r u sweetheart

Suzie what a bummer eh working on your birthday
hope you have had a tipple or two tonight

Nicky         for tomorrow scan

Mez, harts, shezza, saila, sue, laura, vicky and anyone i missed 

I may not get time to post before i go away tomorrow we are leaving about 12ish but need to go to the bank beforehand and get some more vits also to get a card for dh (havent got one yet)

Had a good evening
Willow and shena (parents german shepherd dog) met have to admit to being a bit nervous about it as shena is a big flighty
Last week she was muzzled she would rather bite ya than look at ya, especially dh    last week was a bit scary she went a bit nuts, but me and dad thought it may be cos dh grabbed willow and she hates him

They got on quite well altho i was a bit worried when willow tried eating out of her dish!

All was well willow was giving her a   but shena didnt take too kindly to willow keep pawing her but they were fine together would never beleive that they were laying next to each other so close if not seen with own eyes!

Well i need to shower and wash hair shortly so will sign off

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning!
Just a quick post, before I start my six 'o clock work
I worked a night shift last night at short notice ( asked at 5pm!) 
and weve been really busy all night, so I will post proper this afternoon,
Just wanted to say
*Amanda *   its not all over  been thinking about you since I read your post last night, Wishing you have a happy outcome from this torment of a                
~Dizzi~


----------



## custard

Morning all,

Amanda -            So thinking of you both and wishing that you're not right. 

Dizzi - I admire your stamina, a night shift and then work at 6   Sounds awful!  I too think we need a countdown to your new job!

Em - Glad the dogs were good.  Did they know they should have been getting ice cream?  I would be very disappointed to be expecting it and then to be denied!   

Ceri, Shelle, Fluffs -  

Amanda - Another  for you!

Free - Hi hun.  How's it going up there in Notts?  Hope you're taking it a bit easy still.

Frill - I'm looking for a bottle for you, how about this one? Or this one?  Pictures are at the bottom - Haven't quite mastered photo bucket or the like... 

Right, love and hugs to everyone else.  Must get on - work and then lunch with one of my BACC FFs who's due in 2 weeks time. 
Love,
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning Jen, Mind if I have a glass before I go to sleep ?
I am home and in bed after a quick shower, when I said work at 6 - I meant it as part of the night shift 6-740am is the buisest and its also the last of the 12.5 hour shift! I left work at 5 past 8 this morning oh well back in on Sunday day next.
As soon as I get my leaving date I am gonna have a ticker 
thanks for the Info Jen re the gardening, I think your price was reasonable in fact I would pay you £50-£60 esp as the weather was so bad  I may employ someone yet to do a bit for us . . . . need to work on DH a lot I think.
Back later to say hi to the chatters still in bed or at work already


----------



## Frill

Amanda  
As the others have said, I really hope you get better news today.         
We are here for you and never worry about bringing the thread 'down'.  You know we don't like it when a chitter goes through a hard time and keeps quiet   

Nicky - is it your scan today?  Good luck missus, I hope it's good news.      

Hello everyone, I'll pop by for personals later.

Oi, Jen, I couldn't see those bottles of plonk!  What are you trying to do to me?      

xx


----------



## Suzie

quick post as loads to do as usual 

Amanda - as the others have said I am sending loads of  to you xxx

The flowers were from a certain bossman and wife 

xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Suzie ~ Sorry I missed it  Hope you had a wonderful time! Did you find out who your flowers were from hon?

Had my consultant appointment yesterday and we are back on the 3rd of January to get sorted for IVF! I need to lose a mega amount of weight by then so I am joining slimming world next week.

Amanda ~ I am hoping and praying it's not  . Am hoping we hear good news this morning  

Dizzi ~ I always wanted to be a midwife but I stayed in Languages and regret it now! Wish I had of gone to Uni and done midwifery

Jen ~ I haven't been upto much in mine as we are moving soon, I am just tidying it up. Next spring though the garden is getting it with a vengance. 

Sorry for anyone I've missed

Love Saila xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sorry not to have been on before now but I've been at work all day.

It was a BFN as I knew it would be.  Bleeding is heavier today so I have no doubt that this is AF, but I do appreciate all your positive vibes - thanks! 

Take care

Axx


----------



## custard

So sorry to hear that Amanda, we're here for you.  Take time for yourselves and look after each other.

All my love and support,
Jen
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Awwww hun 

Loads and Loads of Love and Hugs to you and DH  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Mandy hun, you are always the one who dishes out the good advice and always finds the right words for encouragement and support, i'm not very good at that, although i'm a good listener, as are we all. So all i can say is, i'm so so sorry hun. 
If youre having some time out, we'll understand, just dont go too far without letting us know how you are hun. Thinking of you


----------



## AmandaB1971

Thanks everyone 

I'm ok, I expected it this time so it's just the way it is.   Still not turned red yet but is a lot of brown blood so I know the red is on the way!  Twelve Months off now though before we do another go cos I need a break from tx (although not from FF!  )

I'm off now though folks so sorry no personals but I've got a bad headache and I need a rest.

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Mandy , Sweetheart i am so so sorry to read your post   I was so hoping things were going to be different ......... this IF lottery is all so bloody unfair , and it hurts me so much to see friends get so hurt , especially those who have been so supportive of me . I can't help but think back to what you wrote a few days ago , and its really heartbreaking ....... i so want everyone to their broken hearts healed and their empty arms filled   
All i can do is send you big warm huggles   and wish you strength ,
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Amanda  Have you rung the clinic what do they say  I cant believe this is it for you, I really dont, 
thinking of you sooo much right now wishing you strengh to cope 

Sorry Peeps i'm bushed, Ive had my 7yr old nephew since 3pm not long took him home, Ive uploaded pictures to my OU assigmnet for week 2 and am about to read through my threads, and I will do a proper catch up tommorow, I also did the  this morning as its CD 28 from my abandoned cycle  as expected, least I can move forward now.
Night all  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just a quick one from me as waiting for Mez to arrive, Shes coming to pic me up for a NE's meet 

I never got chance to get on and update yesterday after my scan but it went well and EC is Monday 9.30 am, Pregnyl tonight 9.30 pm 

I was too amazed watching all the follies fill up the screen that I never took in properly what he was saying as he called out the follies and sizes to the nurse so she could write them down 
I know on the right I have [email protected] 20mm [email protected] 17mm and [email protected] 15mm, I have no idea about numbers on the left but had roughly the same sizes a couple of 15mm's and the rest 17 & 20 mm's  
Lining was 10. something I'm sure at my last scan it was 11.3 but maybes I missheard that or it has thinned out a little  

Thanks for all your messages  I should get chance to get back on tomorrow but if not will update after EC monday and let you know how many eggies we got 


Nicky x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Good luck Nicky


----------



## Suzie

Just about to start work and its busy  

Amanda - I'm rubbish with words so just a big big 

Nicky -  

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
Nicky - Go girl go  your follies are sounding great  Hope you have a nice time at the NE meet , and wishing you all the best for your trigger tonight  My lining thinned a little before ET , but it was still evidently ok , so don't worry about that hunni - we'll all be sending you tons of 

Mandy , Sweetheart , how are you today , sending you tons of big squishy huggles 

Suzie , another one me thinks that needs some big huggles - listen missis where all here through thick and thin , pleased on't feel your gonna bring the thread down if you need to let a little of it out , hunni that is what we are here for , for the good times and the bad , for laughs and comforting hugs - am i making myself understood 

Dizzi , More hugs for you too darlin  even when we see a result we expect it dosnet make it any the easier i know 

Jen , How are you doing with the knitting patterns ?

Frill , How are you doing with your stabbing , hope the SE are minimum - any sign of the ol  yet ?

Saila , How is your new diet going hunni ? Wishing you lots of strength to get where you need to be , are you still with the shrinkies ?

Harts , Hows things with you ? Any more news ? Are you still pooterless 

Love to all of you
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Dizzi -  for your BFN Hun.  I did ring Clinic they just said no point increasing Progesterone Support as I'm on a high dose anyway sit it out.  AF has arrived Full Flow and some today so I know it's the end now and like you, I just have to move forward.  So I guess we'll move forward together won't we Dizzi?! 

Free - How are you hun?  I hope you're ok and all's well up there on Cloud 9!

Shellebell - Thanks for the flowers hun, I really appreciated them when I logged on! 

I've had a terrible traumatic incident today (yes on top the of the BFN!) Teddy and I went on our walk this morning and were attacked by an English Bull Terrier it had hold of his leg and wouldn't let go, I managed to get him in a Garden and slam the gate shut and then the man who owned the house who realised what was going on ran out and hit it with a spade as it was trying to get over the gate! Then he walked me and Teddy home back to Steve.   Steve wanted to go to the house who own the dog but I wouldn't let him cos they have 5 of these dogs and I think that anyone who owns 5 savage dogs like that isn't the sort of person you tackle like that! I rang the Police and they said it wasn't their problem I should ring the Dog Warden!  However, I am very well connected in the Police through my job and on monday I will ring the Chief Inspector for the area I live in (who I've known since he was a PC and used to drink with locally!  ) and ask him to take action!

Anyway enough of me waffling on, we're having a chinese tonight for a treat then back to Weight Watchers on Monday! We're having 12 months off treatment and I'm gonna lose 4 stone during that time before doing it all again.  We're also going to the Adoption Roadshow at our local council in November so we can consider all our options before doing anymore tx.

 to you all, you deserve it for listening to me prattle on!  Sorry!

Axxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Amanda  What can I say I am just so very sorry we will move forward together, sounds like youve some sensible plans 
 I am so glad that you and Teddy were able to take refuge in the garden, your experience is one my nightmares are made of, 
I NEVER walk our dogs on my own, just because I have a phobia/fear of meeting other dogs, Off lead  I hope your able to take some action against the owner 

Nicky Great news on the follie count       

Free  Thanks hun 

Sorry this is rushed Dh came home early and messed up my plans for an FF afternoon, as we took a drive out to lake Vrnway we got in half hour agao Ive just ironed our rugby shirts and got changed straigtend my hair 'cause at 7pm we are off out to watch the rugby with friends and a chinese takeaway - My diet starts monday too, I want a stone gone by christmas & more if I can do it 

I'm working tommorow so take care all see you in the evening. 
~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

Dizzi - DH and I went out together with Ted tonight with DH armed with a golfing umbrella!   As traumatised as I am I have a rather amusing mental image of the nasty mutt skewered on end of Steve's brolly! 

Enjoy the Rugy hun

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks for my Texts, Jen & shelly    
Lou sent me one from Zante!!!! they watched the match sat in a bar 
Frill I need your number  I wanted to text you !

I thoughly enjoyed the rugby thanks Amanda  Just glad your OK

Must go to bed now 6am will soon be here 








  








 Swing low Sweet Chariot, 
Coming for to carry me home​


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

I cannot sleep   And I am really tired. 

Still waiting for my laptop to come back so don't have much internet access

Amanda- so sorry to hear your news hun.  Take care of yourself and dh. You know we are all here for you.    

Dizzi- I hope work wasn't too bad.  You are mad! Take care hun

Nicky-- good luck for monday    

Free- how are you feeling hun? Any sickness?

Em-  If you can still meet up on Thursday, I am available, just let me know when and where!

Suzie- I hope you had a nice birthday.  Not long now til your hols.  I hope you are okay hunni

OH, I think I am going to have to go back to bed now because I can't concentrate or type.  I should be able to get back online later when inlaws are at dinner.

WIll do more personals then (this has taken me 20 mins to type and I normally am quite fast!)

lots of love
hartsxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning all

Reporting in for SD!   DH and I are having a nice quiet morning watching MotoGP which we taped in the night from Australia.  I have AF pains which are so bad, I can't stand up straight! 

Harts - Sorry you couldn't sleep hun, I hope you caught up when you went back to bed.

Dizzi - Glad you enjoyed the Rugby, it was a good result although my DH reckons if they end up with South Africa in the Final then they'll have their work cut out (apparently he tells me they're really good!) Jonny Wilkinson did it again didn't he the little sweetie!

Anyway I'm off now to walk the dog!!  I'm going armed with a golfing umbrella and I'm going to go a different route so hopefully we won't see that horrible dog again!

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I had a lovely day with my family last night. Watched Footie and the Rugby  Poor ol Dad wasn't allowed his cards or prezzie til SIL got there just before the Rugby kicked off   Everything seems to revolve around food and drink in our family   Lunch at pub when I finished work, nibbles and drinkies while watching footie, chinese while watching strictly come dancing and birthday cake and nibbles while watching rugby  

Amanda ~   what a horrific dog. Had a   with the pic of you having a dog spiked on the end of your brolly 
Harts ~ I hope you have managed to catch up on a few zzz's mrs  
Dizzi ~ I have a feeling that it will be South Africa, mainly as  my BIL moved out to live there about 8 years ago. He took his England rugby shirt out with him, everyone will be taking the mike as to which side he will be supporting  
Nicky ~ Will be thinking of you tomorrow  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Harts

Hi again girls,

Shelley- sounds like you had a great night!  Only a couple of more weeks til you watch proper football!

Mandy- sorry to hear you are having such bad af pains   

Jen- how is the knitting going?  I haven't even though to christmas yet!

Frill- how are the injections going?  I hope you don't have any horrible side effects

Saila- hope the diet is going well hun.

Ceri- how are you and E doing hun.  She is soooo cute!

Fluffs- how are you doing?  Is A okay?

Vicky- Hope you are okay hun.

Lou- hope you are having a great time

Mez- hello. are you okay?

A big hello to everyone else.  GOt to sort out shipping quotes!  Well, we are officially moving!  We booked our flights for November 6th. It was the first day we could use our airmiles to get business class.  Just in the process of sorting out the dogs flights and shipping.

I hope you all had a nice weekend

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

It's finally happening Harts 
You all  and    I know I am   it didn't feel right to say "Yay you are going"


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just popping in to say 

have been awol as we went away for our wedding anniversary on friday til today

It wasnt that relaxing tbh as mil has been taken ill and bil has swanned off somewhere so ihad to liase with the on call drs 

I did tell dh to cut short our break but hes been speakin on the phone with her 

I spoke to her on the phone tonight   as we havent spoken since march 

We are having to go down in the mornng to collect prescription (drs know shes housebound and expected her to travel 10 miles to collect the prescription) and make sure shes comfortable, make her some lunch and prepare her some tea, BIL is home tues pm and dh will call in tues am to make sure shes ok

I have a bit of a headache (had it all day so off to bed) 

just to say
Amanda so sorry sending big hug and so sorry to read your mesage about teddy hope hes ok how frightening

Nicky  for EC

heres to lots of juicy eggies

Right i am off
dads 75th tomorrow
oh and willow is 10 months    have had lots of proud mummy moments with her over the weekend  

Love to all
Em


----------



## Ceri.

*Nicky .... GOOD LUCK*

You should have loadsa juicy eggs hun with them follies! Great news! ​


----------



## AmandaB1971

Nicky  for today hun I hope it all goes well!

Em Sorry to hear BIL even managed to put a damper on your weekend away  Hope MIL gets better soon.

I need to get ready for work in a minute, just wanted to drop in and send Nicky some      for today.

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Had a few mins to spare before setting off, Am papping myself now  Thank you for all your good luck wishes  I will update when we get back later on 

Couldn't decide between Mika or now 66 CD so am taking them both and gonna let the nurse choose, If she decides on Mika I hope I don't sing along too much, You know how high pitched he can get...... I however can not quite get that high!! 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Suzie

Nicky  

Have poorly little one here  and he has given it to me! Snots and he has runny bum! so feeling sorry for himself and sitting on sofa watching tv

Health visitor coming to do 2 year check this morning! timing 

Amanda - thinking of you 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Frill

*Good luck Nicky for EC!*

In fact, as I post this, you'll be in the treatment room.   

Big, big  for Amanda and Dizzi who are focused on moving on

Dizzi - oh ****, we've got the Springboks next week! I think I'm too scared to watch!  (I'll pm my moby - pm yours to me too!)

I'll have to come back for personals later, I just wanted to pop by for to send my good luck and hugs.

Of course big huggles to all chitters!

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Good Luck Nicky for egg collection!!

Mandy ~ I am so sorry it didn't work this time for you sweetheart


----------



## Frill

*Okay, back for some personals....*
*Harts - good news that you've finally got some dates. But you are going to keep in touch with us aren't you? 

Suzie - poor little K2. I hope he (and you) start feeling better soon.

Salia - it's good to hear you have something to focus on and sounds like loads of us are on a bit of a healthy eating drive (mine is mainly monday to friday - weekends are a nightmare; I have no will power!). What languages did you do? I did Russian and French. My French is rubbish and my Russian is a bit rusty but I absolutely love it and just wish I could find the time to keep it up.

Free - hello my darling. How are you feeling? Any morning sickness yet? I have my little moonstone with me at my desk, since I spend most of my time here and I find myself talking to it and thinking lots of positive things for you!

Shelle - sounds like you had a good weekend. Our family is obsessed with food too - it's the only time we're quiet when we're stuffing our faces! 

Em - Sorry to hear you anniversary weekend away wasn't all it was supposed to be. I hope your MIL gets better soon. 

Dizzi - I forgot to ask, when do you start your new job?

Amanda - that incident with that dog sounded awful. Good for you being a brave soldier and going back out there, albeit armed with golf umbrella. I'd take a water pistol too, but maybe dogs aren't as bothered about water as cats are!

Jen - how was your weekend? Are you seeing knitting patterns before your eyes where ever you go now?!

Sue - how are you doing hon, you've been quiet

Fluffs - hello missus, did you have a good weekend?

Ceri - my crazy chitter, how you hon? What did you get up to at the weekend?

MJ, Mrs R, Shezza, Lou -  hellloooo, how's things?

Hi to anyone I've missed *

*Well, AF arrived with a vengence on Friday. It was so awful, I was in tears coming back from the cinema because I was in so much pain. Thankfully, yesterday I felt all human again and just ate and ate and ate. So it's off to the gym tonight. Stabbing is going fine, I'm so proud of myself. I'm coping with the headaches okay and - touch wood - no other side effects, thank goodness.

I'm trying to concentrate on work but to be quite honest, I don't give a monkey's **** about it even though I need to earn the money to pay the bills. I've only been down regging for a week and there's a long way to go so I really should buck my ideas up. Maybe after lunch! *


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies , 
Nicky i'm a bit late to say  so i'll be the first to send your embies loads n loads of  I hope all went smoothly and you didn't sing too loudly 

Frill Fab news that AF arrived , have you got booked in for your baseline scan ? Glad the SE arn't too bad for you hunni 

Dizzi & Frill , Was thinking of your gals on Saturday night when i caught a glimps of the rugby - wasn't watching or owt , just curious  Dizzi that hariy french dude had a similarity to me DH don't you think  hope you both had fabbie times watching it .

Mandy & Teddy   poor you meeting with that nasty nasty dog  Is Teddy all recovered now ? I do hope so !! Mandy , how are you feeling darlin ? Sending you lots of love 

Suzi & K2   for suzi and  and a  for K Sorry to hear your both on the sofa with the poorly balnket , hope you are both feeling tip top soon 

Em , I hope you managed to have a nice weekend away , even though there was extra stress for you . Also hope you have a great time with your dad on his 75th - what are your plans for him ?

HartsFab news that you have a leaving date , i hope all is now going to plan . Does this mean you have had your diabetes test ? and that all is well ? Sorry if i've missed yousaying about this . Thank goodness for the internet , and though you'll be thousands of miles away you'll still be able to call in to the land of the Chitter Chatters  ................ Hmmmm really looking forward to the USA meet up 

Shellebelle , Glad you had a nice time eating , drinking and eating nibbles with your family  who are you going to see play at the football game ?

Dizzi  , I loved you 'swing low' little song  When are we gonna see that ticker to you leaving this job or starting the next one - bet your counting down on each shift you have to do 

Sue  Youve been a bit quiet  how are you ? Have you stated your new job yet ?

Love and hugs to you all 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Frill ~ I am fluent in Spanish, I live there most of my life, my french is quite rusty thought  

I feel quite ill this afternoon. I have had lots of cm   I think it must be because I was on such a high dose of stimms for IUI last time


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Afternoon 
Nicky     for you today.

Amanda  hope work isnt too bad today.

Free   hows your week off been ? are you back at work today ?

Suzie & K   get well soon your holidays just round the corner, and  for K's 2 year check - i'm sure he will pass with flying colours 

Frill I got your number, just need to add it to my phone in a mo - so I can send you a naughty rugby joke 

Ceri hope youve not been rushing round all weekend

Emily  sorry your weekend got a dampner on it.

Harts   your going soooo soon, Probably a good thing to be out of your current living arrangments and in your own home for Christmas,  Buisness class too 

Shelle your posts made me  Glad you had a great time cause thats the most important thing

Jen  hows it all going ?

Salia  hows the healthy eating going  any tips ?

Sue Your quiet is everything OK  or are you in sim land still 

Shezza  hope you F & Z are all Ok

Lou Hope zante is giving you and al the break you need and that your having fun

I hope Ive not missed anyone 

Work was ok yesterday, got in on time to watch the rugby  then DH asked me to watch a program with him about P. company  which I did (see my post on G&B) so I got on here quiet late, although I had the laptop on I cant concentrate when the Tv's on.
Ive sorted out a date for my Leaving do - but am waiting for confirmation of my leaving date due to working out my holiday hours owed.
the paper work for the new job is here, I hope to get that sorted later, and finally I have HK tommorow and am working nights 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just back from EC we managed 26 eggies  I am sore now, but felt a lot more through the collection than I did last time, Bless the anesthetist just kept squeezing and patting my hand telling me I was OK, Hes such a lovely little old man  
I think they then upped the sedation because I don't even remember them taking me out of the bed into the wheelchair and into my room  Apparently the consultant came into my room and was chatting to John about everything but I was flaked out until 12pm  Feeling a little groggy still now.

John said when the con came into the room he mentioned about putting any embies back Sat? I kind of got excited at that as that would be blasts or just about, But when I asked the nurse she said no transfer is Thursday  The embryologist will tell me when she phones tomorrow when we need to go in.  

Thank you all for your messages, I will pop back on later to read the last few messages properly as still feeling lightheaded and nothings going in right  so going to have something to eat then maybes another nap and will then pop back 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## freespirit.

WOW WEll Done Nicky 26 eggies ​[fly]      [/fly]
Think you deserve your lie down now missis 
Surely with so many eggies you could go to blast if you wanted to ?
Sending lots of big strong growing and dividing vibes


----------



## Suzie

wow  well done you Missus  26 !!!

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Nicky      
now GO REST! see you later  

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Wow Nicki thats fab!! Lots and lots of eggies!!

Dizzi ~ Healthy eating isn't going at the moment   Joining slimming world this week!!


----------



## Fluffs

Wow Nicky, well done you!  Make sure you rest ready for Thursday


----------



## Ceri.

*YEE- HA!!!! WELL DONE NICKY! *


----------



## Shellebell

Yay chicken   
Make sure John pampers you well over the next few days
 Come on ickle embies


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Salia Ive just Joined Rosemary Connely Online <gulp> as my nearest class is now in Wrexham (19 miles away)

Back later I am supposed to be doing my OU study now. . . .

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

Well Done Nicky  - You've done soooo well,  they're having a party in the lab tonight! 

Axxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Chitters  

Has anyone ever had any trouble with their gums before during treatment?

Joining slimming world tomorrow eeeek!! xxxx


----------



## Frill

*Brilliant news Nicky! Lots and lots of sticky vibes coming your way.*  I hope you continue to rest up!

Just a quickie as we were nearly at the bottom of page one! 

Well done for signing up to Rosemary Conley thingy Dizzi. Good luck!

I didn't make it to the gym but I did do 30mins on the crosstrainer (or, as we say in our house "the crossdresser" )

Salia - Are your gums bleeding? I've just read that you have to take extra care with your teeth and gums when on tx or indeed pg. My dentist reminded me to keep flossing. I think it's just to do with the hormones raging around.

Catch you later. Chas and Dave are winding me up at the moment and claiming that they are "oh so hungry". Uh-huh. Like I'm going to fall for that one. 

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I might of overbrushed them....? the bottom ones are quite sore   I've been rinsing with salt and water starting last night


----------



## Frill

Mmmm, salty mouthwash, nice.  

Poor you, .  Maybe if it doesn't get any better in a few days, pop to your dentist?


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Arrgggghhhhhhh!!!  OMG 

Am sat here with the phone next to me waiting for `the` phone call and the thing only went and rang  Yeah I know that's what phones are meant to do   Pushed the mute button on the TV and took a couple of deep breaths you know preparing myself before answering to find it was my dad asking how I was  Bless him  He started talking about ideas for his xmas presents though....... Err hello dad I am waiting for an important call  

Saila, you can get mouthwashes that help with sore/infected gums 

Frill, Tiddles does that all the time  Apparently you can mix 1/2 a weetabix with 1/2 a pouch of food and this gives them the feeling that they are full up yet they don't notice the difference and it helps get their weight down, Not saying Chas and Dave are fat  This is what the vet told us when she told us Tiddles was too fat and we had to cut her food down.

Dizzi, Hope RC helps you Hun 

Thank you all for your messages 

The ovary pain seems to have gone this morning but I have such bad trapped wind right under my ribs! trying peppermint tea and remegel chews but they only shift it a tiny bit then it comes right back again 

Nic x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Nicky not long now till you find out!! I am sat waiting with everything crossed for you!!

I will have a look for the mouthwashes   but will probably book in dentists anyways


----------



## freespirit.

Just wondering how your eggies are doing Nicky ?   

Salia , ouch  maybe you've been over enthusiastic with the brush hunni - can't really offer any advice I'm afraid 

Dizzi , Sending lots of strong motivation thoughts to you for doing RC 

Suzie , Are you and little K2 feeling any better today ? 

Frill , Well done for saving us from a near page 2 experience  

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Nicky      Hope you get the call soon  

Sorry girls, I am such a bad chitter chatterer atm.  A is keeping me on my toes as he is in to everything and  I can't leave him for more than a couple of minutes before he is in a cupboard/cat basket/drawer/breaking the tv remote etc  I promise I will be back to do personals soon but for now huge big  to everyone  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just had the call!!! they ICSI'd 16 of my eggs as the rest were immature and 14 have fertilised  
She will call me back tomorow to let me know how they are doing and what time on Thursday to go in for Transfer 

x x x


----------



## Ceri.

way to go nicky! 15 brothers or sisters!  Seriously tho, thats great news hun. 

Just off to buy some paint


----------



## Shellebell

FAB NEWS NICKY !!!


----------



## Frill

That's great news Nicky!  How exciting!

Fluffs - you sound like you're tearing your hair out but your post did make me laff!

Nicky - thanks for the tip for our potentially fat moggies!    They can be so fussy and not eat the dried food so I pretend to put more in and then they are happy!  

Free - glad you're doing okay missus.  I shall be thinking of you next week.

Hi to everyone.  Sorry, got a thumping headache.  Have had quite a bit of work in but it's taking ages to get through; my concentration is worse than normal.  Arrrgggghhhhh.  And I think the hot flushes have started.  Either that or my jumper is too big and thick!   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

*Thats fab news Nicky & John Well done !  * 
     ​


----------



## Suzie

woo hoo  Fab news Nicky & John 

Frill -  

Fluffs -  you sure you are leading my life at the mo  K2 managed to get finger stuck in video nearly this morning  ( yes have lock on it but he managed it still  

 to everyone 

K2 feeling better  but I had yellow fever jab yesterday and feel poo ! she did warn me though 

love to all
be back later as at work!

xx


----------



## Ceri.

Hello you lot! 

Well i have nearly just pooped myself.... cedric has made a reappearance! 








Damn him (I know it was a him! bigggg!) Anyway was in the bathroom and he's quite happily strutting his stuff round the bath, weaving in and out of the bath toys (will get the milton out) he is now sailing towards the mersey as we speak!

Not much to report here, been peeing it down most of the day so ventured to b and q to buy boys toys (eletrical sockets and stuff  ) then visited mil and my parents. 
Hows you lot?

Nicky fandabbydozy news hun!!!

Frill hope the headaches go soon hun 

Mandy thinking of you hun. hows ted today?

Suzie glad k2 is better bless him x

Fluffs breaking the remote? did he get a gold star? he wouldve in my house!

Saila hope the gum pain has ease off now hun x

Dizzi we used to have friends we visited in wrexham, as we lived in denbigh. have other rellys in kington and knighton just on the powys border.

Sorry for pants personals, only done a few but my excuse is that i gotta go make a brew! (only want a brew so i can dunk digestives!) 
sweet tooth week is approaching... fast!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

I only just got home from work   I'm gonna be AWOL for a few days now so if I don't get on here to post don't worry I've not sunk into the depths of depression (well no further than I am now!  ) I'm going to a Conference in Birmingham!

Nicky - I've said it elsewhere but well done hun! 

Ceri - I think Cedric's rushed round the drains and come up our plug-hole we've got him and about 3 of his relatives here! 

 to everyone else I'm off to check my boards now.

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Good MORNING!
I am on my break at work, and the ward has got busy (it was quiet before MN   )

So what to say . . .

Fluffs I missed you on my last post   I am sorry feel free to bash me, have you considered a playpen for A  how are you anyway 

Nicky         Great news  for a BFP!

Amanda  Ok I wont pm you when I notice your awol  seriously hope its not to tough a Conference,  as you pass a Shrewsbury sign  or J10a on the M6 heading home  

CERI  the living daylights out of me with cedric, we have his cousin, you know, Boris must be away as Ive not seen him in a while 

Suzie Glad to read K2 is better and into everything, sorry your poorly after your Jab 

Frill  for the headache it best be better by Saturday - lots of shouting and cheering then 

Free   any news on a first scan ?

Back in a bit work to do . . . .


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning chitters

Dizzi ..... dont shout at me!

I went to bed at 10ish and had to get up at 330am to get a drink and toilet stop, i also had a fab lolly (yes at this hour!)

Sorry if i have been a bit quiet, think i am still recovering from the weekend and thats with no alcohol  

I went with DH to see MIL, we have mended a few bridges she rang yesterday and  just kept saying i know your trying to rest so sorry to disturb you lol, the dr thought she had a blood clot   but think its not now, dh is keeping a close eye out (BIL is in turkey until sunday)

I have felt a bit apprehensive about the bump mind you i always do just before a scan  but am sure all is well

I think i need a swift kick up the backside i do read but find it hard to do personals

Willow is an absolute joy I have to say she is a mirror of her angel sister the way she does things, some things she does so much better such as walking off the lead, coming back when off the lead, walking on the lead, It would have been bouncers birthday next week and i think this will be hard but it is gradually getting easier it seems to have taken a while, dont get me wrong, I do miss her and wish she was still here with me, but in some ways i think she is by way of guardian angel, we still think of her every day but not so much with tears in our eyes as we once did 

I will try and do personals later on but for now i must try and get some sleep!

Love to each and every single chitter

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

EMILY!   go back to bed!  

Its gone mad here so I will finish my personals tommorow now, night everyone


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello all 

Sorry I have been away from this thread, sometimes talking about infertility just gets to me a bit, so I have been hanging round the non-infertility threads.  It isn't anything anyone has said, it is just me feeling delicate!

Trying to think where I got up to on this thread - think I have about 15 pages to read!  

Free - belated congratulations, hun!!!  

Dizzi - yes, been playing Sims a lot!  Taking a break at the mo to do some cross stitch!  Congrats on the new job and having the guts to change!  I hope you will be happy.  Hope the diet goes well.  If you find any spare will-power can you send it here??!  

LouF - hope you had a great holiday!  

Em - glad everything is going well!  

Custard - good luck with the knitting!  

Ceri - with you on door to door salesmen!  My problem is the phone calls - they irritate the hell out of me!  

Suzie - sending you a big hug.  And happy belated birthday, you young whippersnapper - oh to be 30 again!  

Frill - I am impressed that you are thinking of doing a 10k run!  I could never do that!  I know what you mean about AF, even though after 2 years I am pretty certain it isn't going to happen naturally, I have that hope every month - and the mood swings afterwards!  Hope the headache gets better soon. 

Nicky - congrats on the eggies!!!  Hope the transfer goes well!  

Amanda - sending you the biggest hug - I am sorry to hear about your BFN.  I hope Teddy is ok and you got somewhere by reporting it to your friend.  I am surprised and annoyed that the police you spoke to didn't take any action.  I suppose it will have to take the attack on a child before they do anything.  Something similar happened to the woman over the road last week and the police came round - not sure what happened to the dog.  Good luck with the weight loss!  

Em - hope m-i-l makes a speedy recovery.  

Not much news here, popped into my new workplace to talk about some of the conditions of my contract.  Then met my new work colleagues who bought me lunch!  Isn't that sweet!!!  

On a mini-rant.  DH's ex has surpassed herself this time.  M-i-l went there to give S (DH's eldest daughter) her 16th birthday present and they wouldn't let her in the house!  In the end they sent S to see her and S told m-i-l that she wasn't celebrating her birthday and that she wanted her to leave.  What sort of person tells their child to say that to their grandma?  Ex didn't have the guts to face m-i-l herself, send a poor child do do her dirty work.  It was the same thing that they did to my DH, send the children to tell their father that they don't want to see him anymore.  What sort of woman does something like that - poisons three adorable children's minds against their loving father and grandmother?  Child abuse in my book.  My poor m-i-l is devastated and it still affects my DH every day.  Sorry - I need to rant somewhere before I put my fist through a wall with the frustration!  

Love and hugs to everyone - loads of             

Sue


----------



## Shellebell

Morning all

For some strange reason I woke up whe DH went to work at 530  haven't moved very far thou, only to get breaky/cuppa/laptop 

Sue ~ Sorry things have been pants for you resently  My BIL ex is like that with one of their kids  
Em ~ I hope you are back in bed now Mrs. Hope MIL is better soon
Dizzi ~ You still not got a date for leaving yet 
Suzie ~ Not long til you hols, lucky  
Ceri ~ We have had another relative of Cedric's here too. Argos sorted it 
Nicky ~     

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls!

Oooo I wasn't made for working! Mortgage looks like it is going somewhere! I could get a moving in date soon!! 

Shelley ~ I always do that when DH wakes up!! I tottle of and get the necessities before burying myself back in bed  

Sue ~ DH's ex doesn't sound nice at all   I hope you are ok, I'm not too sure what to say I am very shocked for you. Sending lots of hugs   

Em ~ My DH eats fab lollies at any time of the day or night and he's not pregnant  

Ceri ~ It feels a bit better today thankfully  

Suzie ~ Hope you are feeling better from jab. I wish I was going on an exotic holiday!!

Frill ~ Hope the headache has eased off   

Nicky ~ Fantastic news!!  not long till your PUPO!!! 

Free ~ How are you feeling? Do you feel pregnant yet?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Dizzi hope the night wasnt too manic 
have you a leaving date
hope the RC is going well, hopeyour having a lovely snooze

Saila fab news that you could have a moving in date soon  keep us posted wont you

Sue what a  of an ex eh, mind you its something that my sister would do probably 

Shelley am intrigued about argos 

Ceri hows u and E hope your both well love her pic with the doggie

Suzie, hope your feeling better after the jab
have you any post celebrations planned for this week 

Harts how r u my dear, hope your well, my appt has been changed to friday now at 930 so could meet friday at 1230ish somewhere not sure where though 

Nicky  for todays phonecall      

Free  hpe your doing ok how r u feeling

Frill how r u feeling when is your baseline scan  the headaches will improve when u start stims

Jen, lou, amanda, laura and anyone i missed 

Well i went back to bed at 4am, got up at about 830 as needed the loo again so stayed up as dh was due in not long after 9am anyway

my little tractor is going well  thats willow, she sits looking out th window, growling at anyone who walks by never barks tho so thankful for that i may take her to the big park later should i ever get out of my pjs!

Oooh look its nearly lunchtime!

Another cheese and pickle sandwich coming my way 

Love to anyone i missed
Em


----------



## freespirit.

Afternoon ladies , 
Nicky , any news on how your little embies are doing hunni ? Hope there all growing nicely  Sending you tons and tons of  for a smooth transfer tomorrow   

Saila , Ohhh have i missed reading about you moving  Where are you hoping to move to ? I hope your mortgauge comes through quickly , they can really drag there heals can't they 

Shellebelle ,  I'm shocked at you hunni !!!


Shellebell said:


> Ceri ~ We have had another relative of Cedric's here too. Argos sorted it


  theres an old rhyme about doing nasty things to spiders you know !!

Sue , Big hugs for you , for feeling 'delecate' but you can tell us here in chitterland you know 

Mandy , Thanks for warning us your gonna be away , cause i for one would have been one of the worriers ! I hope your conference goes well . Sending you bigs hugs cause i'm thining of you 

Well as for me , I am doing fine . I have my scan booked for Tues 23rd Oct , when i work out i will be 6+5 . I will admit i am quite nervous , just can't beleive we have been blessed , and scared something will go wrong , you know past history and all that - but i am trying to rationalise this by thinking that every lady on FF who gets a BFP must feel the same . No sickness yet , boobs achey , and having to wake in the night to pee ( sorry TMI but you asked how i was  ) also quite a bloated tummy , already in my bigger comfy jeans 

Love to you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Free ~ I might not of mentioned it before   The mortgage should be through today. Our mortgage advisor is fantastic   Not long till your scan!!    

Em ~ Wish I was a thome in pj's   Feeling uber hormonal today  

Urgh I feel hormonal this afternoon,  is due in a week   Thats come around fast!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

whoo hoooo! We are going to blast!!!! 

Clinic called and all 14 embies have divided really well over night and all look really good so she's going to leave them and do transfer Sat and take them to blasts   
I'm so chuffed after last cycle they wern't very good quality and only two were good enough to put back so this news has made my day!! 

Sorry I have been no good with personals recently 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Suzie

nicky thats great    

xx


----------



## Shellebell

*Fan Dabby Dozy news Nicky *


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Sorry to gatecrash but just wanted to say  well done to Nicky and sending you loads of        hun

Love Martine xx


----------



## Fluffs

Woo hoo Nicky, well done    Nicky's eggies rock              

Fluffs xxx


----------



## freespirit.

*Woo hoo Fantastic news nicky and John*   
        ​*Grow embies grow* 
     ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning Evening
I'm Awake! just

Sue  sounds like youve got a lot of [email protected] going on at the moment, please dont feel you cant share in chitterland, Although weve all took some time out and understand why we do it. 

Nicky     

Martine  havnt "seen" you in ages hope your Ok 

Free  Not long till that Important first scan, I understand how worrying it is just now for you, and your right everyone of us that has suffered loss will feel the same, just look after yourself and visulise each stage of development ending with your baby in your arms the positive thinking dosnt end with a BFP           daft Q have you found the Pg after loss thread 

Salia  I'm still waiting on the   when youve got your morgage sorted, have you seen a new house ?

Emily Glad you got some more rest hun, The night was busy rather than manic, we moved 3 ladies to another ward at 2am & 4am moved ladies off our trolleys into those beds, then admitted 3 more pts! from 4.30am
with all the bedcleaning/paperwork/packing to go with the moves yet at the begining of the night all was calm  Rc hmmm does 4 quality st sweets count as healthly . . . .

Dh has just rung to say he's on his way home, so I will post more in the night, Love to all the Chatters     
Ive an hour and 1/4 before I am back at work, I need to iron a uniform, get dressed and generally move my butt see you later


----------



## Ceri.

*Nicky ..... WAYHAY!!!!!!!                      * ​


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Nicky ~ WOOHOO!!   that is fantastic I am soooo pleased for you!!!

Dizzi ~ We have an offer accepted on one and it's all in the hands of the solicitors now  I am getting increasinly concerned that the market will be dropping though   If it crashes we paid top dollar for this house it's quite a scary thought!!

How is everyone this morning? I have been having the most vivid dreams! I am sure it must take aaaaaages for the drugs to get out of your system I still feel like I am stimming apart from the raging PMT


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning

How is everyone 

just a quick one for now because i was lazy and didnt go out yesterday and now theres nothing for breakfast well unless i open a tin of rice pudding yuck

so am popping out to morrisons (only at end of street  )

must have cheese, bread, milk, juice at least 

Dh has to go to MIL tonight before work so hes leaving a little early and is having tea with her i have a lovely chickpea and lentil curry with pilau rice yummy for my dinner

Nicky so very pleased that all is going well with the embies        

back later on for personals

Em


----------



## Frill

*Yaaaayyyyyyyy Nicky! Great news hon! I hope ET goes really smoothly on Sat *        

*Free *  I haven't been through what you have but can understand that you are a bit nervous about the scan. Just remember we're all here still sending out lots of  to you everyday and will do for the whole 8/9months!

*Sue * - sorry you have been feeling fragile  We all get like that so know how you feel sweetie. That was nice of your new colleagues to buy you lunch - it sounds like a lovely place to work.

*Em * - are you eating constantly missus?! Every time you post there's food involved!  

*Salia * - good luck with the move. We're thinking of moving back down to Hampshire nearer family but I'm worried about the market too. We've done loads on this house and only been here four years, but you know, we expected to have anklebiters running around by now and somehow things feel different. Oh, and  for impending 

*Mandy * - I hope the conference goes okay but that you get a bit of time for yourself too

*Ceri *    I love your posts! No sign of any of Horace's mates then?

*Suzie * - how are you feeling hon? I hope the effects of the jab have worn off

*Fluffs * - hello runningaroundmadlady!

*Shelle * - hello hon, how are you doing?

*Dizzi * - you sound busy as always missus. Take it easy

*Jen, Lou, Shezza, MJ, Mrs R, Harts and anyone I may have missed* - . Sorry for not doing all personals, headaches are driving me nuts - and so are chas and dave!

I don't have a baseline scan scheduled.  The way the clinic is doing it is that I go for a blood test on 30 Oct to check I've down-regged and then I start stimming. I think I've got ultrasound about 9/10 days after that. They did a baseline scan and trial ET on me before we started tx, so maybe that's why no second baseline?

Whoever said the headaches ease once stimming starts - thanks. Although weird dreams? I already have those! Oh dear! 

I've got to go. I'm sat in the living room with the laptop hooked into tinternet as my PC seems to be up the creek. Trying to work (as always) but monkeys are leaping around everywhere and this sofa is too comfy to make me feel like working! Any excuse. 

I'll catch you later.

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Frill ~ We have made quite a bit on the one we are selling but the one we are buying I do think is a bit overpriced   Hope it doesn't drop drastically. We are intending on staying there for quite a long time so hopefully we won't be affected. I hate the weird dreams   They are so vivid! I still have some left over ones from last month  

Em ~


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Can't do too many personals but will try to get back on over the weekend.

Em- I can meet up tomorrow and will log on in the morning to see if you have any ideas as to where.

Nicky- great news hun.    

Free- not long now til your scan.    

As for me, we decided to go ahead and book our flights because the dogs needed to be booked a few weeks in advance.  However, I have had my GTT test on Tuesday and the results came back fine yesterday. Thankfully.

I gotta go.  But will be back on soon to do proper personals.

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Evening we are home 
Had a wonderful time just what we needed took a few days to get used to being back together 24 hours a day tho but well worth it   
Weather was fab drink a plenty and lots of  too   
Back to the normal life now Al back at work on Monday and it is local aswell for now still no news on Kuwait but we can wait   
So much news on here huge huge to Amanda am so sorry   
nicky hope u got my text  
Oy suzie fluzie did u get my early morning text last week     to u n little K
Frill   hope the headaches ease soon for you
Free am sure all will be fine on scan day 
Dizzi   hope work is going ok and u have had your start date for the new one. Will be watching the ruggers on Sat ta for text 
Harts your flights are on DH's Birthday all the best am sure all will fine 
Em heard on grapevine u had a bit of a do hope all ok now
Shell,Jen,MJ,Saila,Sue,Fluffs,Ceri(hope u liked the jokes !!) 
Ok so who i forgot   to who it is.
  
to all i need to have a quick squiz round the boards then washing load number 4   then a last glass of wine b4 we start our get fit campaigne tomoz.
lol
Lou


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 


Harts

I will IM you my mobile number 

My appt is 930 so i wont be on in the morning will be leaving at about 745  

Have been having pain in my right side radiating into my hip today, think its either baby laying on nerve or the scar tissue stretching if its the latter its what we were expecting but not quite this soon 

It eases when i rest so doing that tonight and having an early night

Em


----------



## Suzie

welcome back lou  thanks for text .was going to reply but thought you would then have to pay international bit for me replying     

Just a quicky as dh bought me a new hard drive camcorder this evening as a bribe to get me on the plane next week 
think I / we might have to give it a try out later   


Em - hope tomorrow goes ok 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all
Ive come here for a dose of Sanity before I a) cry b) scream or c) Quit my OU photography course!

Looks like we need a new home too, so I may well do that while I'm here 
I slept till 2pm then walked to the school to meet my nephews who were dressed up as WW2 evacuee's So cute! 
then Dh helped my get beyond my original sticking point on week 3 of the OU course, 3 hours later I'm doing Ok till I get 4 questions and answer them ALL wrong <SCREAM>
so here I am!
I need to finish the theory side tommorow as I'm working all weekend and watching the rugby and Monday starts week 4 
Anyway enough about me, Ive a JD & coke now

Amanda   to you mrs hope youve found some down time or have an oppotunity soon to re charge those batteries
Emily & Harts  I hope you do get to meet up have fun if you do,  em its just baby on a nerve 
Suzie let me give you a tip for your camcorder - stay on AUTO  
Lou your back   Glad youve had a great time  to the washing. I am going to Mums Tuesday for the day I wont cll this time but I may text 

Salia  you get your house 
Nicky            
Frill   for the headaches keep focused on the end result chas n dave with a  
Free   you still Ok up there on 
Love to all 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

Evening all!

Lou, glad to see ya back hun, thanks for the texts... hilarious!! 

Suzie, that sounds a bit naughty! behave yourself missus  

Em, hope everything goes well for you tomorrow hun, presuming youre going for a scan? 

Nicky, them embies aint half doing a jig! things sound like theyre going swimmingly  

Frillypops, send chaz n dave to me hun! never tried cat pie before!!!   hope the jabs are still going well 

Fluffs, ay you! whatchas been up to apart from tearing round after lil speedy gonzalez? 

Harts, glad the gtt went well and that the results were fine. Great news. When i had mine done, ugh horrible, nearly keeled over! Just kept chunnering the words FOOD NEED FOOD, FOOD MMMM FOOD!  

Free, hope you and bubba(s) are well hun, not long now til scan   you still taking it easy? better had be!

Shezza, post hun! need to know that youre ok. 

Dizzi, what'll ya be doing sat night then? going out for the rugger or stoppin in? we've booked mil to come over so we'll be going out i think to watch it some where. Come on boys!! 

Shelle, hellooooo! argos sorted it? my god! mustve been big! you watchin the rugger on sat too. I have a picture in my head of you and your family (50 of them!) all sat round an open roaring fire spurring on the boys, with a few glasses of the couthern somfort!   

Saila, how you feeling today hunny? 

Mandy, hiya you, hope youre okay. will you be venturing out this weekend? 

Vicki vic, you've been a lil quiet hun. come back! 

Jenbob, Mezzymez, Sue, Laura......   hope youre all okay?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​​





*

Ceri   Elysia  18/5/07

Dizzi last IVF attempt with Own eggs - I abandoned the cycle due to No response 
DHEA & HK now then DE abroad in '08

Fluffs   Alexander 20/12/06

Freespirit  TX 6 - 1st IVF with immune drugs, 

Emily  19/08 testing 02/09 

Amanda FET - BFN  ICSI September  

Frill Starting first cycle of IVF  PUPO  

Nicky IVF April/May 07  October 07 ICSI -   EDD 

Shellebelle On Met & Clomid now + Holistic Therapies  

Jen 2nd IVF July 07 1 blastocyst transferred and 1 frostie    for a FET!

Shezza One Little miracle  called Stinky pants (Zac)   
And a suprise   Freya Leigh Born 10/06/07 

Suzie Fostering K2 at present  
Treatment begins again when she can get her  into gear 

LouF  CZ for DE 28th Feb  for EC and ET on 2nd March
God it feels fanbloodytastic to be on the road to tx again

Sue  Have to lose 13kilos before the doctors will even TALK to us.  

Harts  Secret cycle ended with a  EDD- 19 Jan '08 Also going back state side on Nov 6th 

Saila  September 07 IUI  

Laura  Madeline  following ICSI

Vicki I'm on my 3rd loopy pill cycle     Having an FF break at the moment  more Loopy pills after Christmas 

Mez Approved at panel 11th Sept 07 for 2-3 children 0-5yrs 
Now waiting to find our babies!

Please let me know if you want it worded differently or if I have missed something  
which I will then update *
​

​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

New Home this way ------->  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117357.msg1657497#msg1657497


----------



## custard

oooooo first to reply!  Yay!!!!


----------



## custard

Had to get that in quick, in case anyone else was barmy enough to be up at this time!!! 

Still very manic and very skint down here in zider land.  Knitting project is on hold for a while as we both realised it would send us barmy and kill the enthusiasm.  I'm meeting my aunt a week on Monday for a proper planning session though.  Gardening is going well.
I'm off to visit my dh's boss today as she has been off for the last half term with hyperemesis (where you don't stop puking when you're pg).  She's been really ill, but I'm looking forward to seeing her today.

Lots of love and hugs to all.  Sorry no personals.  Always find it hard when we start a new thread!! 
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

<<Yawwwwwwnnnssss>> Morning Laydeez!

Jen ~ Your not mad being up at this time  Hope your DH's boss is recovering well. That sounds like a hideous side effect of pregnancy!! 

Lou ~ I am so glad you had a nice holiday!! You have been missed  What jokes do you mean??

Dizzi ~ Are you upset with the photography course?? Don't lose patience with it  I wish I had of joined college this September there was loads I wanted to do.

Ceri ~ I feel good still a sore mouth! How about you? 

Mortgage still isn't through!!  They said it will be by the end of today though. Andy our mortgage advisor must be a saint to deal with them! I so want to be in there putting my stamp on everything!!


----------



## freespirit.

Morning early birds ,
Nice new home Thanks Dizzi - must say I had a little cry when i saw my name on the front list 

Dizzi , I don't understand what Saila said  What happening with your photography course ? Are you having problems with it ? Maybe if you are it's just cause you are learning the format in which you have to do it ? I know when i did my Registered managers care NVQ4 it nearly drove me mad , not cause i couldn't do it , it was just that they didn't say what they wanted me to do in plain English - once it had been explained it became a lot easier . Stick with it hun , as i know its something you've wanted to do for a while now 

Saila , Ohhh  for you that your mortgage comes through today , that would be a great way to end the week and an ideal excuse for a little celebration  

Frill , Matey , Has your parcel arrived yet  I am very upset that it is taking soooooooooooo long - blummin striking posties  I thought it was all supposed to be back to normal now 

Suzie , I've just seen your ticker on another thread - WOW 5 days till your jollies - bet your soooooooooooooo excited !! Dunna worry about the flying missis , you'll be fine  Go on remind us of your itinery whilst your there  What bit are you most looking forward to ? What happens to Little K whilst your away ?

Jen , Hope you have a nice day visiting your old boss , hopeit's not too hard for you seeing her pg - though seeing her throwing up might help with that a little ? Mum came round and helped me do a bit in the garden yesterday , she did some pruning and i planted some daffodils . Can i askyou as your the resident expert Can i prune my honeysuckle Right back at the mo ? its kinda gone a bit poorly and i thought i t might do it good ? Don't normally prune it . Also I have had a really big laviteria that went a bit rotton so I'm having it all cut back , if my DH saws it off at the ground will it come back again , or will it be dead ? Hope you don't mind me quizzing you 

Love to you all
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Mornin!

well i'm off into town in a mo to start ...xmas shoppin!  i know!
my normal routine is to go into town at about 4pm on xmas eve and run round like an idiot, but not doing that this year! i'm determined to have all my shoppin done by dec.

Got friends coming over for a drink tonight so will get some nibbles and stuff whilst am there. 
Thanks for the new home dizzi


----------



## Wraakgodin

Good morning ladies!!!!  

First, a big GOOD LUCK! to Nicky tomorrow!      

DIZZI!!!!  You know I am easily confused, I was scratching my head wondering why I couldn’t reply to the first 7 and a half thread!!!!  You did that on purpose to scramble my poor little brain cell!     I have posted my competition entry, see what you think!  Sorry to hear about your stress with the course, it will probably get easier as you get into it more.  Just stick with it, I have always regretted not taking advantage of my study opportunities.

Lou – glad you had a great holiday!

Em – sending you big hugs xxxxx

Free, as Frill said – we are all sending you lots of        

Frill – hope your headaches get better soon.  I have weird dreams even though I am not having treatment!  Had them every night for years - weird!

Nothing much going on here.  Waiting for AF, but I am already having mood swings!  When DH was married to his first wife they both used the hyphenated surname combining both their names, yesterday hubby received a letter using his “old” name from an insurance company and I freaked!  Poor bloke didn’t know what hit him when he got home from work!!  I could laugh about it later, but at the time my hormones took over!  I told him that he is to phone the insurance company, tell them that he has a psychotic second wife who went mental and she won’t accept anything short of an apology and a bunch of flowers from them!!!!!  

Started diet again yesterday.  Danni gave me a list of things that she eats but went to the supermarket and realised that in this backward country there are no diet ready meals and no slim-a-soup!!   So bought loads of corn on the cob, fruit, veggies, salads and instant mashed potato!

I am off to the library with my classmates today; there is a free showing of Charlottes Web.  Hopefully we will get there in time and it won’t be full of screaming kids!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning
for those that misssed my little rant



> Ive come here for a dose of Sanity before I a) cry b) scream or c) Quit my OU photography course!
> Dh helped my get beyond my original sticking point on week 3 of the OU course,
> 3 hours later I'm doing Ok till I get 4 questions and answer them ALL wrong <SCREAM>
> so here I am!
> I need to finish the theory side tommorow as I'm working all weekend and watching the rugby and Monday starts week 4


I Posted in the OU forum and have had some feedback this morning, seems I'm not the only who got stuck at that point
so I will get straight back to it after Ive been on FF of course 

Free  glad you asked the honeysuckle Q as I have a straggly looking one too and would like to know 
sorry the list made you 

Jen  I hope today is Ok and that the Knitting project being on hold does the trick.

Sue  I hope DH changes his name at the insurance place pretty smartly! I will peek at the sims thread after Ive been here, well done on doing it already

Suzie 5 days  WOW that has come round so fast, come on tell us your itenery

Salia  the morgage is sorted today 

Back later


----------



## Wraakgodin

I bet it is a relief to know that it isn't just you, Dizzi!!!!  It is good that they have a forum that you can compare with other students.

I hope you manage to get through it ok!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Sue, as you can see I am still here . . .


----------



## freespirit.

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Free
> sorry the list made you


Oh hun  it was tears of happiness  just never thought i'd see it .....

Listen hunni , I have faith in you , you can do this course ! and you will get there ! Stick with it and don't be afraid to ask for help wherever you can get it 

*Nicky 
GOOD LUCK 
For ET tomorrow * 
      
 
​
Love
Freespirit
x x x​


----------



## Suzie

hiya , quicky as K2 asleep 

Itinery  first night at nairobi members club then 3 nights safari in masi mara at fig tree, then off to coast for 5 nights all inclusive at the voyager beach hotel   then overnight train back to nairobi members club before home 
pics of fig tree camp and view from room at voyager beach


----------



## Shellebell

Just a quicky as I am on here when shouldn't be  

Just wanted to send Nicky LOADS of    for tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.

I won't get chance to log on tonight, going to an Ann Summers party 
Poss catch you all tomorrow

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Shelley ~ Have fun at the Ann Summers, I think they are fab and such a giggle 

Suzie ~ The view looks lovely  Where will K2 go when your away?

Free ~ How you doing Hun? Has it sunk in yet?

Dizzi ~ Hope you got the course stuff finished off that you needed to 

Sue ~ Hope you enjoyed Charlottes web 

Saila ~ Hope the mortgage hurrys up Hun 

Jen ~ When things with the gardening go quiet give me a shout, You can come and sort mine out for me, I will provide free bed and breakfast/Dinner and tea too  I am sick of it, We start it in the spring and get fed up of it after a  couple of weeks, We have the starting of a raised patio  

Hello everyone else, Hope your all OK and have some nice plans for the weekend 

Anyway, Sorry for the rushed message, Nipping to my mums in a sec, She has something to show me  Am full of cold, I think I've caught Johns man flu  

Got to be at clinic for 8.15 in the morning for ET at 8.30, No lie in for us then  

Be back soon 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​
Nicky  
      ​


----------



## Martha Moo

Good Morning chitters!

Nicky  Wishing you a smooth transfer ths morning sweetheart and lots of ^Sticky Vibes^ for the 

Dizzi keep on going sweetie sending lots of positive energy for you and your course, any news on a leaving date yet 

Saila hope you soon recieve news on your mortgage honey

Suzie wow so close to your holiday now sweetie, you will be fine flying i am sure i was petrified at one stage and i am a bit of a wuss about these things have a great time am sure u will

Free how r u feeling not long now until your scan to see bubs how r u feeling

Frill you will soon be stimming    and the headaches become a thing of the past

Jenhope your doing ok hun

Sue how r u doing honey

Fluffs  hope tht you and A are well bet hes keeping you on your toes!

Shezza  How r u doing, hope that zak and freya are both well

Ceri Hope that the start of christmas shopping has gone well and u had a lovely evening hows Lissy

Harts I will IM you later on today hun hope your doing ok

amanda hope you are bearing up ok

Lou hope the getting healthy goes well

Shelley how r the loopy pills going wishing you lots of luck

Mez, vicki and anyone else i missed 

well i bet your all thinking what am i doing up at this hour, well seems next door cant remember where their house is and knocked me up at 430am, then continued to bang and slam around the noise has only just stopped which isnt very helpful when i wanted to do was have an undisturbed nights sleep (well apart from several toilet stops of course!)

Harts and I didnt meet up yesterday which i felt awful about  for next week

I had my appt yesterday at ante natal on the letter it said allow 1 and a half hours, it was that bad some ladies gave up and went home!

Scan went well, baby is doing well, they obviously were a bit cheesed off yesterday, dh said a mummys girl lmao, they had had in front of face and their leg in the air

Then i went to the clinic DH went home as he had been on nights

cue the wait for 4 hrs almost
After about 3 and half i asked could someone tell me how long approx i would be waiting apparently i was next in

Cons was horrid
Any questins i had have been left unanswered, any concerns brushed under the carpet so still none the wiser what the pain is in my hips

Anyway i am gonna try and get an hour or two back in bed

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

[fly]Newsflash from the heffa camp!![/fly]

*This morning at 846am

The news came in that

Willows little brother and his litter mates have arrived safely in the night

Pippa (mum) and babies all doing well, more news to follow in a few days

We will be going for a visit to choose a pup on 3rd November and they will come home on Willows birthday 8 weeks today!

Em*


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Am back from Transfer, It went well, wanted to pee on cons head mind when the nurse pressed down on my tummy with the scanner   

Anyway, I have one compacted grade 1 embie and one early blasto grade 2+ on board  Had 3 left to freeze all at compacted stage too the others are being a little slower.

Am not allowed to test until the 3rd which is still 2 weeks from Transfer   Thats soo not fair  

Thanks everyone for your messages 

x x x


----------



## Suzie

woo hoo Nicky   You rest up now    

xx


----------



## freespirit.

Fab news Nicky    
Now do as Aunty Suze says and go and rest up  
Sending you tons of     
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well the Ann Summers party was soo funny. My mates Mum and Aunties were there, the Aunties are from Jamaica and SUCH a laugh, only met them once before at the christening and they were a giggle then.
I won a prize for putting the most things from your handbag in a condom. My mates oldest friend (we are the godmothers) is having IF probs too and we both said Not seen/used one of these for a while  

As for the loopy pills, I have tested -ve but still no AF  I think AF is on her way thou

Nicky ~ Great news on the ET  
Em ~ Great news on you 'arrivals'
Dizzi ~ I have to go round my mates tonight and they don't like having the TV on with company   I have decided to throw a strop and if they don't have the rugby on I am going to listen to it on the radio 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon All

Shellebell - Glad you had a nice time at your Ann Summers party hun! Sorry to hear it's a -ve 

Nicky - Well done on ET  now for 2ww.  I know you're gonna get a BFP all the cycling mods have got BFN's so far so you must be due a BFP!

Free - I hope you're ok hun, you must be getting excited about your first scan.

Suzie - I hope you're better now hun, Steve was talking about you this morning! You must have left an impression on him cos we were talking about Adoption & Fostering and he was telling me about your "bad" experience with K1!  He surprises me sometimes he was obviously taking it all in at Stratford cos he's remembered that! 

Dizzi - Not long to go now in the poo'y job! Soon be in your new job! 

Right I gotta go and make some tea, we been out on bikes all day today so need my tea! Our review appointment is set for 3rd December so have a bit of time off before we have to worry about that.  Back to Weight Watchers on Tuesday so can shift some weight, I hate being so flippin fat! 

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Suzie

Mandy - but tell him K2 is a little diamond and I can send you a pic on my phone and his heart will melt   

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I might take you up on that Suzie, cos he still is saying that although he thinks he could now adopt he thinks that it would have to be a baby!  Perhaps a piccy of a gorgeous little boy whose life is turned upside down through no fault of his own would help change his mind!   At least K2 has landed on his tiny little feet now being with you and Drew! I bet you'll miss him while you're away won't you?

Axxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all its a flying visit from me as Im shattered and sad

Frill & Lou thanks for the text company during the rugby, Our boys played well and to get this far is a massive achievmnet when they were written off in the pool rounds!

*Nicky*  you are now officially PUPO 

*Emily* good news on the pups safe arrival 

*Shelle*  for the BFN, try and get more jiggy on next months loopy pills  did you get to see the rugby 

*Mandy* ((hug)) fancy steve taking so much in at stratford i am worried now, what did he remember about the rest of us 

*Suzie* I cant believe your holiday has come round so fast  where is K2 going to be and can I have a piccy too please ?

*Lou* my JD is almost empty, my best mate sent me the JD text at the end of the match I  as thats what friends are for !

For those of you who have no idea what I am on about, heres what my BF sent as the final whistle on the England match blew . . . 



> Never mind jack can make it feel better. go on reach for the bottle and numb the pain


Working tommorow, off mon/tue wed so will sort out leaving dates/start dates Monday


----------



## Suzie

I will send you a pick  

we went to meet his respite carers yesterday and I feel a little happier having met them. Still dont want to leave him though  but no choice this time . She is also a child minder and he will love having other little ones to play with. 
Cant believe it has come round soo quickly !

at work will be back later
love
suzie xx


----------



## Suzie

ps mandy need your number 
x


----------



## freespirit.

Hiya ladies , 
Shellebelle  hun , i'm really sorry to hear it was a BFN  Glad you had a fun time at the Ann Summers party though , hopefully yu bought a few little trets to gee along the next cycle 

Dizzi  , Hunni  Why are you feeling sad ? Don't want to play the rugby down as i know your a big fan , but is that the reson , or is there something else ? Sending you a big huggle anyway  Did you manage to get your course work bak on track ? Oh BTW hun , I googled trimming honeysuckle , and now seems to be just the right time to do it , before we start having bad frosts , you can trim it right back , but not less than 23 inch .

Mandy , Its been fab biking weather these last couple of weekends hasn't it - shame mine are sat in the garage  Not sure how long i have to abstain from riding , i know i darn't ride right now though - but hay there'll be plenty of time for that later - keep telling my mum i'm gonna get a side car for me harley  ........ thinking about it don't know about riding , i seem to be nervous about doing most things these days 

Suzie  , Are you all packed  You are gonna have such a fantastic time !!!

Nicky , I hope you are taking it easy hun  What are your plans for the next 2 weeks , apat from trying to stay sane ? Sending you a big daily dose of 

Em ,Ahhh How exciting having the pups born !! Do you have a name for the new fur baby ? You are gonna be kept busy in a few months time you know 

Saila , did you get the phonecall from the mortgage people ?

Ceri , How did you do with your Christmas shopping ? Did you make a good start or bag any bargins ?

Frill , Your a bit quiet missis  Are you doing ok ? Did my parcel arrive  I'm starting to think that the stoopid posties have lost it , which makes me feel quite  &  cause i put a couple of things in there for you ...

Harts , How are you doing hunni ? Are you on track for the big move ? I hope so 

Shezza ,How are you ? Have you done all your decorating ?

Ah well ladies , i'll leave it there for now ,

Love ya'll loads 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Suzie

Free - big  for today hun  

xx


----------



## custard

Hi all!

Sorry I'm being so pants and not posting much.  
Lots and lots of             for Nicky and Frill and anyone else that needs it.
I'm burying my head in the sand at the moment.  Got the letter saying we have NHS funding for a cycle as soon as we want.  But right now there is no way I could inflict it on dh as he is at snapping point with work.   I just want to get it out of the way, but can't put Jim under any more strain. Grrrrr.  Life's poo sometimes.
Suzie - Have a fabberooney time in Kenya.

Lots of love to all,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jen it will all click into place, the funding will still be there when Jims work pressures ease off,
have a talk about when a reasonable time to start the D/R will be and go from there 

*Free * I'm not too bad hun I kinda expected the Rugby result, and was sad while it was on but mostly I'm OK
I'm more shattered and anxious re the leaving/start date stuff which I will sort tommorow.

*Suzie* thanks for the Pic He is a cutie and he can do housework too - can I borrow him . . . 
*Nicky*  & 
*Frill*   

Right I'm off to sort my boards then a bath and an early night beckons 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

*Dizzi, GO TO BED!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Ceri.

Ps, will check in tomorrow ...... hectic day today, having a brew then bed for me too.  and hugs to all XX


----------



## DizziSquirrel

still doing boards, the JD I had earlier has kicked in now so feeling comfy and I have a numb 
Guess I cant go to Sim land for a while either then   

~Dizzi~


----------



## Harts

Good morning girls. I cannot sleep again  

But a very good time to catch up on personals cuz still being watched when on net.  Luckily I will have laptop on Wednesday--  a brand new one cuz mine was unrepairable  

Ceri  How are you doing hun?  Did you manage to get any xmas shopping done? I can't believe it is only 2 months away!

Dizzi-   thinking of you hun.  I hope you cheer up soon hun and I hope JD doesn't have any effects this morning!

Fluffs  How are you and A doing?

Freespirit- good luck for tomorrows scan hun    

Emily - awww, when you gonna get to see the little furbaby?  what a lovely xmas pressie.  THe only day I can't do this week is Wednesday because I have to be in all day waiting for laptop.

Amanda - hope you had a great time on the bikes. Good luck at ww tomorrow

Frill - how are you doing hun    

Nicky - fantastic news on ET hun. Wishing you loads of     and sticky vibes

Shelley- glad you had a great time at Ann Summers party. Sorry to hear you got a BFN   Oooh, next week you will be at wembley!

Jen- fantastic news that funding is in hun. Like Dizzi said, it will still be available when dh's schedule isn't manic.  

Shezza  - how are you and the kids?

Suzie - are you all packed? have a great time hun  


LouF  - how are you hun. I am not sure if you are still away or not

Sue - hope you are okay hun


Saila - any news on the mortgage?  It is so nerve wracking. Fingers crossed it is all sorted soon

Laura  - hope you are okay

Vicki - hope you are okay as well hun

Mez - hello mrs. are you okay?

well, I am now wide awake so guess i will do some other things like online banking which I definitely cannot do during the day!

I hope all of you are in the land of zzzzz's

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning!

Another early one for me  

I have been up since 4am, with my lovely lickle willow
She was unwell last week, hence my quietness, the vet thought she may have pyometra a womb infection but after several tests this was found not to be the case, she was fine on sat and yesterday but upset tum durin the nightand had an accident in the bedroom and dh is at work so i had to sort it

She seems to have perked up  little now

Harts, ooh wednesday is out for me as need to be home between 1 and 6

Tuesday and thursday are good, i cant do friday as we are away to whitby for the weekend
was thinkng about 1130ish

sorry u were unable to sleep bet u cant wait for the laptop to come back

We are going to look at pups on sat 3rd nov, we cant go this weekend due to being away so something to look forward to, its also dhs birthday on the 2nd 

Right well  to all the other chitters i feel a bit sleepy now so going to head back to bed

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Nicky ~ Hope the cold has eased off! Great news about the transfer I have everything crossed for you sweetie!  

Em ~ 1 and a half hours? That seems like a long time!! Great news on the puppies! When do you get to see them?

Free ~ Yup I got the phone call  How are you feeling? ANy morning sickness yet?

Jen ~ Will you be postponing the cycle? I have just postponed mine until Feb/March.

Dizzi ~ I was on the sims most of the weekend, and much to DH's dismay I hooked it up to the widescreen downstairs  

Harts ~ Why can't you online bank during the day? I love doing bills and stuff online  

Suzie ~ Have a good holiday

Sorry for anyone I have missed  

The hard copy of the mortgage should be through to the solicitors by now. I can't wait for it all to be over, I will be moving in on Christmas eve at this rate!!

Had a really busy weekend, not even one sleep in and I have a cat show this weekend   I will be up at the crack of dawn for that too   Plus am due a litter of kittens next Tuesday but she generally has them early.


----------



## Suzie

Just a quicky as off to Thomas    he is at the railway that drew drives the steam trains on, think K2's little face wont stop smiling 

be back later

xx


----------



## Fluffs

Morning all, just popping in to say hi on my way past.  Will be back later but have loads of stuff (and washing from weekend away!  ) to do first.  Wanted to send some more     to Nicky and say have a nice hols Suzie in case you (or I  ) are not online much before you go  

Big hello to everyone (Harts  that's the bit they don't tell you about being pg - you are really tired but CAN'T BLOOMING WELL SLEEP half the time - I was forever waking at 5am too!!)

Back laters, have a nice day all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Afternoon all!!!!  

No much new here, started volunteer work at school on Monday mornings - went well.

Saw m-i-l at the weekend.  She forcefed us, not taking "no" for an answer, so I have had one bad diet day!  She nearly made my cry - but in a good way.  She said that she was happy that DH was with me, and that she feels like he is back to his old self.  She said that she didn't feel like he was being himself (or allowed to be himself) when he was with ex-wife and that she is glad to have her old son back!  Bought me to tears that!  But now I am finding it weird to be getting on with my m-i-l - it isn't natural!  

Saỉla - I hope the mortgage gets sorted out soon!  I can't see what is wrong with playing Sims all weekend, why would DH complain??    

Em - hugs to Willow, I hope she is soon better.

Dizzi - get into Sim land!!!    Seriously, I hope study is going well.

Jen - excellent news about funding!!!!  I agree with everyone else, better to wait until everything has calmed down a bit.

Sending lots of love, hugs and   to everyone

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I'm not having the best of days, Ive had a   ( just feeling sorry for myself)
all over stupid things, Dh is on his way home now, so off out for a walk and to take some photos, to hopefully upload for my study and remind me why I am doing the course 
hopefully my Low mood mean's the  will turn up finally 

I officially leave my Job on the 6th November and the new practice want me to start on the 7th! 

Back later when I am in the Mood to Concentrate or be helpfull/usefull/happier (sorry for my whinge)

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Dizzi , Sweetheart , come here !!! You need huggleing


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi - sending you the biggest hug in the world.  

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Dizzi

  I hope you feel better later hun.  You've a lot to contend with at moment with Course and New Job and recent treatment troubles so you're allowed a good  Just make sure you check in here for  when you need them!

Axxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hello ladies the bad chitter is back, had a manic weekend and lots of family crap to contend with wont bore u all but believe me if i could get on a plane right now and not come home i would be at the airport    
Dizzi if u want a chat tomorrow whilst u at your mums then text me i am in Prestatyn all day tomorrow and would be more than happy to have a walk on the beach with u and have a good chat. U know where i am.    
It seems all is OKish with every1 else i will do a proper read thru wed day when i get a mo to myself, Dh is back at work localy which is great he coming home each night gives me a purpose again    
We booked our flights for TX in CZ last week we got 2 flights from Stanstead to Brno for £26 for both of us     bargin or what. Has started the OMG it is happening even of it is 4 months away, wont be long till it comes around so much going on in that time.
Right am sorry it a me post      to all and huge     too.
take great care
lol
Lou


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

I am just popping in 

Dizzi just wanted to give you a big  
You have had so much to contend with just recently sweetheart

I hope you got some nice pics for the coursework

Nicky sending lots of         to you and your blasts snuggling in 

Love to everyone
EM


----------



## Harts

Hiya

Just a quick one from me.

Em- Thursday would be much better cuz I think dh and I are going to the pictures tomorrow to see a daft film- Black Sheep I think it is called!

Nicky     

Free- good luck for tomorrow hun

Dizzi     I hope things get brighter soon.

Right, gotta go

A big hello to everyone else

lots of love, 
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Harts

Thursday will be fine for me shall we say 1130-1145

I will be travelling in by train, where do you think is the best place to meet

Look forward to seeing you on thursday

Em


----------



## Ceri.

Dizzi ... hun these are for you.....






















and not forgetting a  hope it makes you feel better (if only a little) and i know theyre only virtual but hopefully it made you smile 

Lou ... glad to see ya back sweet  crappy about the family stuff, hope it dies down soon  

Gonna go tidy me kitchen up after a late tea, will try an bob back later XXXX


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ahh Dizzi just wanted to send you some   's Hope your feeling a bit brighter 

Hello everyone else, Hope your all OK  Sorry haven't done more personals, Just checking boards one last time then going to bed, Just saw Dizzi needed some Huggles 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thank you all for the hug's 
Ceri  the virtual gifts made me smile, 
I am definatly hormonal, Ive had a horrible evening in some respects, I am cross with DH, hes getting on my nerves and is making things worse not better, Ive called him a few names tonight too!
I'm cross with myself and just generaly P'd Off, It will pass, it always does, its just its rattled me today.
I took some pictures, so feel a bit better about that at least, I will upload them wednesday now as tommorow is a PC free day 
(I wont be online at all)

Lou  for you too, I am heading for prestayn for around 10 in the morning, leaving here about 8/8.30 its going to be a long day, thanks for the offer but I am poo company right now  I promise to text if things go bad at mums 

I am saying goodnight now as I'm cold and my bed is calling already 
plus I'm in a cant be  mood so would be a bad Mod tonight 

Love to all  &    & 

~Dizzi~
may none ya get grumpy and old like me


----------



## Fluffs

Dizzi hun     hope a nice snuggly sleep whisks away the gloom and replaces it with lots of cheery huggly sparkly feelings


----------



## Ceri.

Free ... good luck for scan tomorrow hun. What time you gotta go?

Nicky ... hiya hun, how ya feeling? hope youre okay?

Fluffs ... my word! he's one advanced man your lil fella! great pic!

Harts ... betcha cant wait for new laptop! No didnt manage to get much shopping done, gonna have another go this week! Tend to buy stuff for either me or elysia instead! OOpps! 
But i did buy a 7 foot inflatable snowman for the roof of my house if that counts!!!   Thing is though Chris wont go up ladders to put it up! So its either me or the nextdoor neighbour! (dont worry will ask my neighbour!)

Sue thats such a lovely thing for your mil to say to you. Its good that she appreciates you. I know what you mean though its took me 11 years nearly to 'be myself' with mine, not that we didnt get on but we're closer i think now. she's a lovely old bird really! 

Mandy ...  how are you hun? hope youre feeling a bit brighter each day 

Right off to bed now. Have just eaten half of a big tiramisu and feel a bit bleugh! My own fault. EEEE by gum it were reet good though! (at the time!)

Night all


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Mornign Girls  

Dizzi ~ Aw my little cream bun    I know just how you are feeling   I ended up accidently "kicking" DH last night. I truely didn't mean it, he wouldn't get of the pc and I wanted to go on the sims and I mean to tap him with my foot and it was harder than expected, not a happy man   Your not grumpy you are lovely. I hope you are feeling better sweetie!

Sue ~ Thank you!! I am glad someone agrees with me! DH is just nasty and jealous I have sims and he doesn't!!   I may not have a life but my sims sure do!!

Still waiting for [email protected]@dy hard copy to be at solicitors! Grrrr It better be today!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Free   for todays scan Hunny 

Wonder how many you have in there?  ....... 

Will be watching out all day for your news Hunny 

x x x

Dizzi, Hope the early night did you good and you feel better today.

Ceri, You still feeling sick? It serves ya right  

Fluffs, A is getting so big now 

Suzie, You all packed and sorted Hunny? Bring K2 round here, I'll look after him for you  I might not give him back though  

Em, do you have a 12 week scan soon? only 2 days and your 12 weeks!!! 

Harts, Hope you slept a bit better last night 

Mandy, Hope your doing OK 

Sue, Laura, Saila, Jen, frill and everyone else not mentioned hope your all OK 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Mornin Nicky....

No feelin okay this a.m! didnt sleep too well, lay heavy on me tum, my own fault though for being a pig!  
Going out in a mo, lil lady has just woken up from her nap so going to get my mum a b'day pressie (always leave til last min!)
beautiful day here but f-f-f-freezin! bbbrrrr! will put me big furry boots on! (tell ya i still think i'm 15!) mutton dressed as lamb!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Free

please accept my apologies for some reason i had your scan down as being the 26th 

I am not sure what time your scan is hope i am not too late but wanted to wish you lots of luck

Look forward to reading your news later on

Nicky how r u doing PUPO lady         

I had my 12 week scan on friday last week seems no one can count down here    

We were offered a scan this week, but i declined it as it was with a trainee and thought it might take them a while looking and would panic me a little too much plus would have to go by meself 

Our next scan is a private scan on 24th November to find out the flavour 

Popping to Morrisons for some bread so i can have my cheese sandwich (without the pickle!)

Em


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Doh! I thought you had another one Em sorry  Aww why without the pickle? 

Ceri, Have a fab day shopping  It is cold today but nice and sunny too, It was so foggy this morning though! 

x  x x


----------



## Frill

Chuffin' 'eck (in my best southern accent) You lot have been chittering away!

*Dizzi *  you sound so down at the moment and you're being too hard on yourself. I hope you start feeling better soon.  

*Free * - how did the scan go my hon? I am sooooooo  that the book hasn't arrived. Books are very precious things and I know it really helped you and I was really looking forward to seeing what Madam Zita had to say. I'm hoping it will still turn up though.

*Nicky * -      and STICKY VIBES my hon! How are you feeling?

*Lou * - sorry to hear you've got family stuff raging on. Great to hear you had a nice hollyjols though

*Suzie * - ooooh, not long now till you go missus! It sounds really amazing.

*Jen * -  sorry that you are feeling a bit down at the mo too. As Dizzi said, the funding will still be there when your DH's pressures ease off. Although, I think that really there's always something to get in the way and make it even harder for us. My dh is having to travel quite a bit at the moment so it's been quite a juggling act these past few days.

*Ceri * - half a tiramisu! What have you done with the other half or is that for tonight? Did you get your Chrimbo shopping done? 

*Sue * - how are you doing hon? Did you enjoy Charlotte's Web?

*Fluffs * - hello missus. you sound busy as ever

*Em * - oooooohhhhh new fur baby! How exciting, can't wait to see the pic! Good to hear you and bubs are doing okay - although your visit to have the scan sounded a right nightmare with all that waiting.

*Salia * - I hope your mortgage offer comes through soon. How are you feeling today?

*Harts * - 6 Nov! Gosh only two weeks away! I bet you're looking forward to having your own place BIG TIME now!

Hi to eveyone else - sorry, have run out of steam a bit. No offence meant! 

I'm doing okay - thank you for the  and cuddles. Headaches easing off a bit, although I've lost a bit of confidence doing the stabbing. I'm managing okay but the other morning I gave myself (somehow, now sure how) a horrible bruise and it's now made me a bit nervous each time I do it. 

I'm off to cinema in London tomorrow for TWO films! The festival is on and I went at the weekend with my mum and tomorrow I've got one film on my own (I'm sure there'll be other people but I won't know them ) and then DH is meeting me for the second one. My perfect day! I wish I could get paid for watching films - just think how many jim-jam outfits I'd need! 

I had better go - I want to get DH to take me out for cake before I have to and have my hair cut! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies , 
I've braved it and done a ticker  
Had the scan this morning - to say i was terrified was an understatement !! But , I am pleased to say there was one perfect healthy heartbeat , in the right place , with the right measurements - i am in tears and over the moon all over again  
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Ceri.

*      

FANTASTIC news Free!!!!!!

     *​


----------



## Fluffs

Woo hoo Free, way to go        I am so pleased for you      

Suzie, are you all packed and ready?  Hope you are ok.  Have a fab time     

Ceri, recovered from all that tiramisu yet hun?  How's the weaning?  

Dizzi hun, how are you feeling today?  Hope a good nights' sleep helped a bit    

Frill, ouch to the bruise.  Did you get cake?       for this cycle  

Nicky         and a bit more    How are you feeling hun?  

Em, how ya doing hun?  Fab news on another fur baby   Boy you are going to be one busy mama soon      

Harts, glad to hear the move is all going ahead soon and that you will get your own pc time soon    

Jen, how are you hun?    Take each day as it comes and do the next cycle when you are good and ready    

Shezza, long time no hear....  How are things?  Hope they are looking brighter and that you are settling in to your new place nicely    Hugs to Zac and Freya

Lou, good to have you back and good that you have DH back too.  It's hard when they are away all the time (mine was most of last year) 

Sue, good on you for the voluteer work.  How's things?  

Saila, oooo kittens!  How cute are they gonna be?    How are you doing hun?  Big  for you  

Mandy, and a big  for you too hun.  How are you 
feeling?    

I know I missed some, sorry   but all I can manage right now as have to rescue A.  Left him in his high chair next to me with some crayons and paper to see what he would do and all he has done is try to eat the crayons and then chuck them on the floor      He's probably still a bit young but just thought I'd see what he did!  Big huge huggles to everyone  and some   on top.  Back later  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## custard

Fab Free!  That's brilliant news hun.    
Jen
xxx


----------



## Frill

FREE THAT'S BRILLIANT!

I can't tell you how wonderful it is to see your gorgeous ticker and those magic words underneath. It really makes me feel so warm and happy. Actually, not happy, but ECSTATIC!

*WOOOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Martha Moo

Free

So happy for you and dh

Lovely ticker btw

Woohoo

Do you have another scan at clinic or is it to the NHS now 

I will be back later or tomorrow as i had a sleep this afternoon as have had a headache all day and need to catch up with modding before hosting the quiz

Love to all
Em


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Free, Fab news Hunny, I'm so chuffed the scan went well  and to see your ticker is great 

x x x


----------



## Suzie

woo hooo lovwe the ticker Free  

Just a real quick one as at work and off on hols tomorrow! and now might be moving beofre christmas!! must be mad  long story!

Love to all and i will be checking up on you all while I am away! so be good  

suzie xx 

x


----------



## Ceri.

Sooze ... have a fantastic holiday hun, you really deserve this X


----------



## Fluffs

Happy hols Sooooze    Tell us all the gossip when you get back


----------



## Martha Moo

Suzie 

have a great holibobs hun

Enjoy it u really deserve it hun

Love Emxx


----------



## Harts

Morning girls

Free- great news hun.  I am so happy for you and dh. When is your next scan?

Suzie- have a great holiday. Want to see loads of pics when you get back

Saila- any news on the mortgage.  I can't do online banking during the day because certain people like to watch what I am doing  

Nicky-       How are you feeling?

Frill      for you too hun

Em- that sounds fine for tomorrow. Maybe we could meet at the entrance to Marks and Sparks upstairs (just off the train station)

Dizzi-     Hope you are feeling a bit better today

Fluffs- Hope you and A are okay

Ceri- How is E? And how are you after all that tiramisu?

Jen-    for you hun.

Lou- glad the hols went well.   for you re family stuff though

A big hello to everyone else. Although, I am wide awake, my brain is still sleeping

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!

Congrats Free!!!!!  I am so happy for you!

Suzie - have a great holiday!!!!

Fluffs - I hope you counted the number of crayons afterwards!!!  

Frill - hope you feel better soon.  Have a great time at the cinema, that is my perfect day as well!!!

Dizzi - sending you more love and hugs

Saila - are you sure you only meant to "tap" DH!  Fortunately my hubby has no interest in the PC - or we would have trouble.  And it is a good thing that I don't have an interest in the PS2!  Hope he is still talking to you!  

I have school this morning (and haven't had chance to do the homework yet!) and this evening we are going to see a famous Dutch commedien.  He has been ill and hasn't performed for years, this is the premiere for his new show.  I am excited because I am a big fan.

Lots of love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies ,
Just a real quick one as i'm back to work today ......

Suzie , Hope you have a fabbie hollibobs  

Nicky        

Thanks for all the kind words ladies   menas the world to me ya know  

Gotta rush , well no DH told me not to rush , so best just get a move on so i don't have to rush   back later 

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello Ladies  

Sue ~ Definately. I was laid on the couch and he was sat on the floor back up against the couch, it was more like I was aiming to nudge him really   He is ok now bless him   Enjoy the premiere  

Harts ~ Ahhh I understand! I usually do mine at work as it's the safest place because of all the internet security they have  

Suzie ~ Have a wonderful holiday  

Em ~ I hope that the headache has eased off!

Free ~ I just love the ticker  

Frill ~ Enjoy the films. I used to get little bruises too, at one point I had a ring of them around my belly.

Nicky ~ Hope you are staying sane   

Still no mortgage offer, well hard copy unless it arrives today   I'm fed up of waiting now.
Last night I was a busy bee sorting the kitternity ward out   It's all ready. We had a lovely tea last night, peppercorn escalops and duck egg omelette!! Tonight chicken tonight is on the menu


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Free       
I am so pleased to read your News and see your Ticker, I hope going back to work is Ok, if your worried at all get put off for another few weeks 

Suzie  I know your going to be checking on us but have a great time away eat drink and be merry We will 

Fluffs  at A eating the crayons Not long now till his first birthday and second christmas  do you what you are getting him 

Salia  your hard copy arrives before the weekend,


> sorting the kitternity ward out


 

Frill enjoy the pictures & cake 

Sue Hope your night out is a good one with plenty of laughs

Big  to everyone else, Ive not long got up, so I'm not quiet awake yet, I dont feel as grumpy as Monday and yesterday went well, thanks to everyone for lifting me up

Back later, as Ive a few things to get done today

~Dizzi~


----------



## Frill

Morning my chickadees

Just stopping by quickly before my cinema afternoon/evening (can you tell I'm excited?)

*Free * - I hope your first day back at work goes okay and it's not too tiring. Take care hon. 

*Salia * - lol at 'kitternity ward'! Thanks for the note too about your bruises - I had another flip out this morning and dh tried to help but said the wrong thing ("is the needle supposed to be at that angle?"). got there in the end. Am really going to have to give myself a kick up the ****.

*Sue * - I hope you enjoy your night out tonight to see the comedian. I love stand-up - we go to a local club here every so often and you get to see some of the up and coming comics. Really good but it's getting a bit expensive to go regularly.

*Nicky * - here's a daily dose of       and  

Love to everyone else. I'll try and post tomorrow xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

OK you can   me now. I have not been posting for the past few days. I have had   from hell   Won't go into details but OMG   Things seem better now 

Free ~  great news about you scan   Loving the ticker  
Nicky ~    Hows you hun  
Frill ~ Keep going hun    I personally would stab DH with it if he tried to 'instruct' 
Dizzi ~ We are even having down time together too  We must be twins


----------



## MrsRedcap

Just flying by to say Hello  

Vicki x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Suzie - Can't believe I didn't get to  goodbye to you on your Holibobs.  Hope you have a fabulous time and look forward to hearing about it when you get back.

Vicki - Nice to see you popping by, I hope you're ok and all psyched up ready for the Clomid again! 

Shellebell - Sorry you've had AF from hell.  Mine was like that after tx it's poo isn't it! 

Nicky -    for you hun, us Mods are depending on you for a BFP! 

Free - Loving your ticker hun, I'm so pleased all's going well. 

Shezza - Where are you hun?  I hope you're ok and all's well with you.

Ceri - How's life with you hun?

Frill - How you feeling hun?

Em - How are you?  I hope your bump is ok and doing very well!  Have you been to see Willow's siblings yet?

Dizzi - How are you hun, I hope you're feeling better today 

 to everyone else I hope you're all ok.  DH has gone to a Beer Festival tonight so I'm off round to my friends shortly for a brew and a chat.

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Harts well i know where that is  

Vicki hi stranger how r u sweetie

Nicky daily dose of        

Dizzi   coming to you are you back to work tomorrow 
I did ask before but do you have the sims house party 

Free hope that the first day back at work went ok
hope you taking it as easy as you can taking it slowly and not rushing!

Saila any news on the hard copy hun

Frill how r u feeling

Shelley  coming to you

ceri, fluffs, shezza, sue, and anyone i missed 

I havent been overly active the last few days, partially due to the continuous headaches am suffering I have a drs appt tomorrow afternoon re our appt last week and a few other things, i have also been feeling a bit down over a couple of things, but dont really want to bring it to this thread

Today Bouncer would have been 6 my heart is still healing from that
and today MIL got up to find her budgie had died ho hum

Today is a whole new day i guess

Em


----------



## MrsRedcap

Helloooo

I'm doing ok thanks girls...been enjoying the break from this TTC lark. Been out a lot and getting quite squiffy the past few weekends  

I'm not sure whether to to carry on with the Clomid or just give up TTC altogether.

Dunno what I'm gonna do


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!

Comedian was good last night, trouble was that there was a lot of word play jokes that went over my head!  He did go on about his illness a lot, making jokes about it etc (and I heard that some people in Amsterdam walked out in the interval because it hit a nerve with their own illnesses and too distressing for them).  It was a brilliant evening and I will have to get it on DVD if it comes out, only so DH can explain the jokes to me!!!!!!

Sending special big hugs to MrsRedcap and Em

Sue


----------



## Frill

Morning!

*Sue * good to hear you had a nice time last night!

*Vicki * -  Clomid is horrid and I can understand your doubts about carrying on with tx. You just have to do what you feel is best, don't you?  By the way, I love your little pic!

*Em * -   you obviously still miss bouncer and I don't blame you. Here's another  to help a bit

*Amanda * - I'm doing fine thanks hon, how are you?

*Shelle * -   you poor thing! I'll whoop that 's ass for you next time I see her (hopefully not till next year? )

Hi to everyone else. Sorry this is going to be a 'me' post! 

Had a fab time yesterday at the film festival. The first film was great (French: I really want to be a gangster) a bit like pulp fiction but no violence and much funnier and then we had the gala premier of Michael Moore's new film Sicko. He was meant to do a speech beforehand but couldn't make it. We were given chocky and bottles of water at our seats too! The film is brilliant - I think I'll have to do a thread on it. Anyway, we all then had to go outside via the fire exits cos Halle Berry was outside the cinema for the premier of her film (what we lost in the fire). We tried getting a gawp at her but me and DH ain't that tall and there were loads of people crowded round her. DH said if she didn't have a bikini on he wasn't interested!  

THEN, we get home to find the utility room full of feathers and Chas and Dave looking very guilty/sheepish. I look round to find the BIGGEST dead pigeon!  How they managed to get it through the cat flap I'll never know!  DH got rid of the bird and I cleaned up the feathers (and yukky stuff) but I'm still finding the odd feather this morning!

Phew! Bit of an evening then! 

Right that's it. I'll be back later to be less self-centred! 

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning chitters

Just a quickie before i go and get ready to go and meet harts!

Headache not quite as bad as yesterday just abit niggly 

Had an early night last night by 10pm dh was worried so rang me at 1am   

Have a busy day today, meeting harts, then having my hair cut and then got drs appt at 430

Frill thanks for the   i do still miss her always envisaged being pg with her by my side and i know i have Willow who is an angel but just wish it was different, i did actually speak with Steve yesterday and he will be looking after new pup whilst i have baby Willow wil be fine here as parents dote on her and shes a big girl now, we are going to look at pups next saturday (3rd nov) DH is calling it Charlie but not if i get my way, i was trying to think how Willow got her name, it was a choice of Gayns (Mrs Chaos) lol

Right best go and eat my 2nd breakfast, i ate cereal and dh now brought a bacon sandwich which i am sharing with Willow!

Love to all 
back laters
Emxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Lovelies!!

Right I am not talking about the house move anymore, decided to bury my head in the sand and ignore it all before I crack up  

Em ~ I like the name Oak.... Everyone I've ever said it to hates it, please no-one laugh  

Frill ~  a dead pigeon?? See this is why my cats don't go out, you should get a persian   I ended up doing my jabs myself as the "right way" was totally different in my head to what is was in DH's

MrsRedcap ~   I am sorry you are feeling like this honey  

Mandy ~  Hope you are ok.

Dizzi ~ Hope you are feeling better  It really is like a kitternity ward.

I feel tired today.... at a cat show on Saturday with Oprah. I feel a little emotional today as  is due.... she'll probably be late to wind me up


----------



## Fluffs

to all you chitter chatterers!  Can't stop as A is just waking up....

Saila, I quite like the name Oak but prefer Aiken (which means oak) - it was on our list of boys names but I wasn't quite brave enough and DH wasn't entirely sure about it....  I think Oak would suit a dog more than Aiken though...   for the house move stuff.  I have moved three times and the first time was fab if a little slow but the next twice was a nightmare....so you have my every sympathy  

Back laters....

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Suzie

Jambo from nairobi club   As you can see I did get on the plane! diazapan and alcohol! 

Internet really slow! worse than uk dialup! took me 9 mins to post one message earlier  

 to Frill and Nicky ! ( cant remember if anyone else cycling? ) sorry lack of sleep and too much sunshine 

Off on safari in morning so will log on again in few days

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Frill

Suzie, I'm glad you managed to get on that plane missus!   Have a great time on safari and catch up with you soon.
xx


----------



## Fluffs

Go Suzie!  Have a fab time on safari  

Hi all, just passing on my way to bed...  Hope everyone is ok?    

Night night

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fluffs

ps Nicky, a top up for you...


----------



## DizziSquirrel

evening all

Another poster on her way to bed 

Just to say

[info]Free has pooter problems and is unable to get online[/info]

I'm working again tommorow so need to get my but to bed

Will post here first tommorow when I get in

Night all


VICKI 

NICKY  
PUPO PUPO  PUPO PUPOPUPO PUPO  PUPO PUPOPUPO PUPO  PUPO PUPOPUPO PUPO  PUPO PUPOPUPO PUPO  PUPO PUPOPUPO PUPO  PUPO PUPOPUPO PUPO  PUPO PUPO​


----------



## Frill

Hi all

*Dizzi * - what on earth is PUPO? It must be good!

*Nicky *         

*Fluffs * - loving the pic of A - sooooo cute!

*Free * - I've texted you (thank goodness cos I didn't realise your PC was down) - Zita's book arrived!!!! Thank you thank you thank you!    

Hi to everyone, I hope you're doing okay today. Can't stop as have the house to sort out before friends arrive tomorrow morning and we're out tonight too. I'm still finding pigeon feathers! And the naughty monkeys found the dead pigeon again and had dragged it to the back door yesterday so I had to sort it out. I'm really not built for that kind of trauma!   

I hope you all have great weekends!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

* My Mortgage Has Arrived We Sign Paperwork On Tuesday at 10am *​


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

Well it is ThinkPink today at work, I am in my other pink PJ's with half the buttons done up and hair everywhere. Going for the getting out of bed drunk look  

Saila ~  congrates on the paperwork hun 
Nicky ~   
Frill ~    Glad you asked about pupo cause I is confused too


----------



## LoisLane

Hi Suzie

I was just wondering if you did it.  Good old diazepan and alcohol!
Have a great holiday!

Try not to crash the Kenyan www connection while your out there  .

Louj x


----------



## Frill

Salia - that's great news hon!  Let the packing begin!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

PUPO = pregnant until Proven otherwise 

Just in from Work where is everyone today 

Dh is getting the takeaway I am here then having a long soak in the tub followed by an early night

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Helloooooooooooooooooooo 
I'm back   Boody stoopid internet connection  
I am shattered right now , so i'll do SD at the weekend , just wanted to quickly say ......

Thanks to my mates for favours   - ya know who you are  

Nicky PUPO -      

Saila  Mortgage -   

Suzie - Glad you got there  

Nan night
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shellebell

Evening all

Well my home made cakes went well today. fairy cakes, some were choc chip and others were plain but with pink food colouring  
I also did well with the best dressed, I was one of 15 to get a prize, we are getting vacum cleaners, well I do work for a vac and white goods company  

Will more than likely be on tomorrow, but off to see american football Sunday  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!  

Absolutely nothing going on here this weekend, going to the rubbish tip and having my Reiki session - exciting life I lead!  

Congratulations Shellebell!!  Enjoy the American football tomorrow!

Dizzi - thanks for clearing up the POPU!!  I was scratching my head too!  

Glad you got everything sorted Saila!  Good luck with the move!

Frill - I remember my cat bringing in all sorts of "friends", so I know what you are going through!

Suzie - hope you have a great time!

Lots of love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Evening everyone, Popped on for a spot of SD 

You guys make me feel soo guilty!!  I don't post for days and you still send me loads of positive vibes  I am a bad chitter chatter but I am looking after other boards again at the mo and just don't find the time to post personals to you all.

I went back to work Thursday and Friday (only did office work) but was shattered so checked on all the boards once I got in and hit the sack early both nights, Today I haven't even got out of my PJ's all day  Going to have a shower soon and change them though  

Am getting a numb bum tonight, Think it's a mix between nasty gestone needles and sitting on it all day  apart from that, Some cramps and pains and very tender nips and sore (.)(.)'s I'm feeling OK 

Half way there! Just one more week to go 

Thanks again for all your messages  Will do a couple of quick personals ...

Shelley ~ Sorry you had a bad AF this time round  Enjoy the american football 

Vicki ~ Hope you manage to decided one way or the other what you wish to do, You need to do what is best for the both of you Hun 

Suzie ~ Glad you got their OK and have found the internet  

Em ~ Hope your having a fab weekend.

Mandy ~ Did DH manage to get the bathroom done today? 

Free ~ How you doing Hun? You having any MS etc yet 

Right off to check some boards again and then watch the rest of X-factor 

Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Harts

Morning girls,

Shelley- Have a great time at Wembley today hun! I will try to spot you on the telly

Em- It was great meeting up with you the other day.  I hope your dr appt went okay

Free- how are you feeling hun? any sickness?

Frill-     when is your scan?

Nicky- loads of     for you sweetie.  Less than half way now.  I hope you are not going too loopy.

Suzie- I hope you are having a great time and not missing us too much!

Dizzi- How are you sweetie? Not long til you start your new job 

Sue- I hope you enjoyed your reiki session.  I used to love having that done.

Saila- fab news about the mortgage coming through at last.  What completion date are you aiming for?

Vicky-    for you hun.

Oh, got to go. SOmeone is on their way downstairs.  WIll try to pop on to finish personals later!

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Morning girls

I am up, really don't want to be, but my  cat decided he wanted to go out. He has obviously done his rounds come back in and proptly gone back to bed. Muggings here can't go back to sleep 
AF has easied off now <touch wood & fingerscrossed>, hope so as I really don't want to be running off every 5 mins to the loo 
If you see it on TV I will be the mad/loud one in a football shirt with my bright orange jumper underneath 

Sue ~ Enjoy your Reiki, I really must book an appointment soon as haven't been for ages 
Harts ~ I hope you are keeping well, do we have to do a ticker for your 'move' date 
Nicky ~ Sounds like you are coping well on 2ww 1ww   

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies , 
Reporting for SD 
I never got to post yesterday as i just felt so tired all day , think it's been the shock to the system of going back to work and all that , anyway here i am . I'm doing fine , no M/S yet 

*Shellebelle* , Hope you have a fab time at the american Football today hunni 

*Harts* , you early bird ! Not long now till your states side again - bet your sooooooooo excited !! Was meaning to recommend a place for you to try out over there , its called the Bridge Bar at Fremont Wisconsin , it's a lovely place to have lunch on a Sunday .

*Nicky* , 1 week left to go hunni , and i'm sending you sooo much    You go steady being back at work 

*Frill* , I am so gald your book arrived , as i said before i was quite sad tha ti had had it for so long , only for the posties to loose it - hope it gives you lots of good advice and brings you luck . Refresh us hun , when are you starting stims ?

*Em*, I hope your having a good weekend and that Whitby is't too blustery !!

*Sue* , I quite like going to the rubbish tip  I like chucking stuff out and making space - i think it lets your energy flow better . Hope you enjoyed the reiki . Have you started on the new job yet ?

*Dizzi * , How are you hunni ? Not long till you start your new job now  Is the photography course going any smoother now ?

Well for the first time in my life i'm gonna carve a pumpkin out for halloween this year  was gonna do one last year but the shops sold out . Been having a laugh with my mum , been reminding her how dad used to bring me a turnip home from the fields for me to carve out as a kid , mum wouldnt have it that i had a turnip , untill my sis vouched for me  Bless my mum , she was sure we had a pumpkin , but weve both reassured her by saying mum , it was the 70's we couldnt afford or even find a blummin pumpkin then 
This afternoon i am off to mum and dads as my cousin is visiting from down south .
Laters me loverlies
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Ceri.

Hellooooooo! 

Goodbye! 
(Back later .... there's stirring in the camp!  )


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ahh Ceri, Just noticed your avatar, Thank you chick  

Free, We need to see a pic of your finished Pumpkin 

Shelley have fun today Hun 

Harts, Hope your doing OK Hun 

 to everyone else 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just a quickie 

I tried to post on thursday night and lost it   and then tried posting on sat morning and lost it again so couldnt tell you that i was going away for the weekend 

We went to whitby, i was ok until i went on a twilight cruise last night and been feeling sicky ever since, plus up 3 times a night atm for the loo so tired out so sorry for lack of personals

    for nicky and frill        

Love Emxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

This is a short one cos I'm shattered.  I have had the [email protected] weekend of my life!   Friday night DH fell over the towel we were wiping the dogs feet on and cracked his elbow on the windowsill and promptly passed out and wouldn't come round, resulting in a 999 call and a trip to A & E! Then yesterday I dropped a tin of wood stain next to my new (5 weeks old) Mini Cooper S and it splattered all over me and the side of the car resulting in DH threatening to divorce me!   I'm pleased to report he is now rightly, repentent and has spent most of his back-pay from work on me today at Cheshire Oaks (shopping outlet village) where he bought me some jeans, a jumper and a Radley Purse! 

Anyway enough of a "me" post I just wanted you to understand what a truly [email protected] weekend it's been!  

                Frill & Nicky.

Em Sorry you're feeling poorly hun! 

Free Glad to hear Morning Sickness has passed you by as yet!

  to everyone else sorry to be a poo chitter will catch up properly tomorrow!

Axxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you a big hug, Amanda.  I hope things get back to "normal" soon!

Is DH ok?  How are you?  What damage did the wood stain do?  That is certainly no grounds for divorce - no matter what the damage!

Sue


----------



## Ceri.

Hellooo .... again!

Everythings calm and serene atm so thought i'd pop back and finish off my post! 
Just got back from m & d's had tea there tonight so nicely full up on roast chicken and apple pie! 
Have been behaving like a teenager this aft! I bought a dance mat about 5-6 years ago to go with playstation and my mates daughters borrowed it for 2-3 years! so got it back yesterday, thought the exercise'd do me good!  put it on easy setting and thought, 'my god girl youve still got it!, this is a piece of cake! so whacked it up to difficult, well i was like a lumbering idiot! but at least it told me i'd burnt off 34 calories! Think i'll stick with pushing Lis is the buggy! Wont look like an idiot then, as my neighbours are watching me dance about like a bafoon on the dancemat!  Lissy thinks its hilarious too! sure she'd do a better job! 
Anyway thought i'd share that embarrassing moment with you.

*Frill and Nicky* ....                                                    ​


----------



## AmandaB1971

Thanks Sue!  It didn't do any damage to the car thanks hun, because we were there he got it off with loads of kitchen roll and then took it straight to the local garage and jet washed it and it all came off. Phew! However, after 2 baths and a shower I still have dark oak feet!!  

He's been very good today though, generous and loving  So I can forgive him! I think it's worse because we never ever row so as this is the first row we've had since getting married it upset us both a lot. 

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Good evening All

*Amanda*  what a weekend youve had  but . . . . 


> However, after 2 baths and a shower I still have dark oak feet!!


 

*Emily*  sorry your feeling under the weather from the weekend.

*Sue* are you recovered from your Sim day  do you start your job tommorow ?

*Ceri*   

*Shelly* did you have a good time  

*Salia* Great news on your morgage 

*Harts* not long now hun till your jetting off to start a new life - Thank goodness for Internet!

*Nicky*  One down, One to Go             

*Vicky*  Hope the time out is helping

*Shezza* Hope the move went well and the internet is connected soon 

*Fluffs* Hows you and the wee man 

*Frill* Not long till stims how are you holding up   

*Free*  4 shifts to work ,mon, tue, sat Day shifts and Sunday night shift  Photograohy course is OK, feeling quite overwhelmed with what they call basic learning  I have read through week 4 today and half of week 5 ( this weeks) but have yet to take the photos for the assignment

*Suzie* Hope your Enjoying 

Sorry If Ive missed you  permission to  me given

*Me * hmmm

Not a bad weekend, although Friday night I was tearfull, my emotions and hormones have been driving me nuts Ive still not had the witch since tx, 
 is non existant for a few reasons, Ive been waiting for AF to start DHEA again & wheatgrass, but Ive come to the conclusion finally that the witch is going to be a no show as I have POF. So I started them yesterday.
The weekend hasnt been to bad to be honest, just catching up with study housework and the Sims 
We took the dogs out for a good run this evening then called at Dh's brothers so I got to see Zak CRAWL! hes only 5 months old!!!! 
Back to work tommorrow counting down the days now!

Take care all, 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Ceri.

Yea right Dizzi!!! Of course i looked just like her swinging me moves just like that ya know!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sure you did


----------



## Ceri.

Have been trawling the tinterweb trying to find a really bad dancing smiley, cant find one, but i bet you can !!!!
I maybe the dancing queen, but you my girl are the smiley queen !!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

How about this one . . . 

Just found some really funny ones - who needs a giggle 

   

  World Hug

 One For Shelle


----------



## Banana Girl

Cleg had a really good spanky one.
How do you put them into your posts?
Im not very technical


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Banana Girl, you need to copy & paste the bb code


----------



## Banana Girl

Is that the word in the brackets?
The <word> ?


----------



## Wraakgodin

That was lucky, Amanda!  I was worried about the damage to you and the car!  I asked hubby and he thought there would be damage to the car, so I think you were lucky - probably caught it in time!  Glad you and hubby have made up.  I also remember how difficult the first row was!

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Glad my Dark Oak feet made you laugh Dizzi!  

Sue I think another 5 mins and car would've been heading to paint dept at local dealership but amazing how fast you can move when your £17k car which you've had for 5 weeks is looking ruined!  

Ceri Glad you've had a good time with your dance mat hun!  Think we're a bit clumsy in this house for anything so daring!

Shellebell I hope you had a good time yesterday back to Vaccums and White Goods today hun! 

Free Hope you're ok hun, take it easy at work this week! 

Nicky Some more    for you!

Susie Just to let you know that we've not forgotten you while you're out chasing tigers and lions on Safari! 

Frill  for you too hun, I hope you're still coping/feeling ok.

 for everyone else I gotta go and get ready for the happy house now!

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters!

Up with the birds today so thought i would pop in and catch up on a few personals

Amanda ~ glad that the car was ok, hope steve is ok after his wee accident!

Ceri How are you and Lissy

Shelley hope that you had a good evening, hows the clomid going hun 

Free, hope you continue to miss out on the sickness, hope the tiredness eases, rest when you need to

Frill, hows it going hun, are the headaches easing up for you hun  sending lots of       

Nicky topping up the        now your in your 2nd week i hope the time isnt going toooo sloooooowwwwww

Sue how r u doing honey

Dizzi ~ how r u hun, you ought to be called the smiley queen!
Hope that its not been all work and no play this weekend for you, not long now honey until your last day and the new chapter in your life begins

Saila faberoony news on the mortgage coming through 

Fluffs ~ hope that you and A are doing ok, hve you any plans for A's 1st birthday wont be long now, just where has the time gone!

Shezza hope that you and zak and freya are doing ok, not long until zaks birthday fab seeing baby chiters  

Harts ~ lovely to meet with you last week (finally!) Did you get the internet sorted on you laptop 
Hope your doing ok just over a week to go isnt it 

Vicki hope your doin ok

Mez hows u

Laura hope that your ok our AWOL chitter

Suzie,hope that your having a faberoony time

I am al personalled out now so apologies to anyone i missed!

As for me, i was up with the birds as had a stitch in my right side again  DH is still in bed but am getting him up in a mo  I want my breakfast and the local shop has no milk so off to morrisons he must go!

Willow is coming home from her holibobs today we have missed her sooooo sooooo much, first time we have been apart from her in several months she would have hada field day with all those fields and doggies lol

Other news...... Puppies update, there are 9 puppies all black so looks like i win on the colour!  6 girls and 3 boys 
We are going to choose our puppy a week today in fact this time next week we will be en route! we were going to go sat but with fireworks we are worried about willow shes so scared of them bless her she really shakes

The dr i saw on thursday was lovely, he said ihad sinusitis and a UTI what a combination urgh
Have been on anti biotics and the sinusistis has got much better the UTI is still lingering but hopefully will go soon too
I have to ring the M/W today as the dr was concerned i havent seen them and says i should see them without fail at least once in every 4 weeks

thats about all from me

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Wow you ladies can   Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Em ~ Is it a girl or boy you are getting? I forget   it's a boy isn't it? Won't be long now until he/she comes home. Where do you live? I have a Whitby near me

Dizzi ~ I haven't managed to get on the sims all weekend   Definately doing some catching up tonight!! 5 months is really early to crawl! Wow an advanced nipper there!

Mandy ~   I am glad he has been suitably apologetic!!  

Nicky ~    Hope you are ok!!

Harts ~ I would like to be in in a few weeks, hopefully well before December.

Free ~ Glad your internet connection is back on 

Sorry to anyone I have missed  

I had quite a good weekend. We went to the cat show on Saturday, Oprah came first  she didn't get the best of breed tho   But we were pleased with her as it was her first show. We left early to go and view our house again, I am so excited to move. Then we took a trip to our new town centre then home to snuggle in and watch X factor. Yesterday we were up really early and packed things up to take with us to IL's and we had a lovely Sunday lunch there too. FIL is going to put me a big work unit in our new garage so I can use it as a grooming room, well at least one end I will have to share with DH   I bathed Red on the night, he is at the Supreme cat show in November eeeek!


----------



## Frill

Morning chitters

Phew! Quite a bit to catch up on. I'm going to do my best with personals, but I apologise in advance if I miss anyone. Things are a bit pants here, more of which I'll explain in a min.

*Nicky * - daily dose of        for you my hon. How are you doing?

*Amanda * - what a weekend! You poor thing - I'm glad DH has repented. What colour are your feet today? 

*Dizzi * - thanks for the PUPO definition! Now I can use it! You sounded a bit low over the weekend too hon  How are you today?

*Ceri * -   so we won't be seeing you on Strictly Come Dancing any time soon then after your dance mat efforts?  *Your avatar for Nicky and me is so brilliant. Thank you so much, you are a real sweetie.* 

*Free * - glad you're up an running on pooter again. And I had to peek to see how ffox had done - great news!

*Shelle * - how was the game yesterday? We watched the first couple of minutes - DH really wanted to go to it.

*Sue * - how was the reiki?

*Harts * - how are you feeling hon? Only a week or so to go now

*Em * - ooooooh, puppy! Have you had any more thoughts on a name or are you going to wait till you see them?

*Salia * - well done with Oprah!

*Lou, Suzie, Fluffs, Shezza, MJ, Vicki * and anyone I may have missed 

Thanks to everyone for sending lots of  over - I really need it at the moment.

Basically, went down to my sis on Friday night as it was BIL's birthday and the four of us were going out for a meal. My sis told me that she was pg. They've been trying for 18mths - no tx or going to doc's or owt - and I could tell she was so frightened of telling me. I was very happy for them and said so and I am TRULY excited that I'm going to be an aunty, but my heart is breaking too. She's not even a week late and also, last week she accepted a job offer and so she's had to face that whole horror of telling her new employer, so it's not easy for her. But I can't get past feeling sorry for myself at a time when I need to be really, really positive.

So, today I'm going write out all my positive affirmations and stick them around my house (DH will think I've gone mad). I love my sister so much, we are very close and so I want to be there for her, but y'know....

Okay, I have offloaded - thank you ladies - sorry to bring the thread down. Tomorrow is blood test to see if I've down-regged and then if all is going well, I think I start stimming on 1st Nov.

Thanks again for the 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Jambo 

really quick post as its soooo slow and expensive 

Back from safari and it was out of this world!  Even saw very rare black rhino! will tell you more when i get back at the weekend 

Am off on overnight train to mombasa this evening to all inclusive voyager beach  looking forward to relaxing 
Kenya is a completely different thing to I have even experienced! whole different world !

sorry havent had time to read back messages so will send  to those who need them and  to all those cycling 

love to all
suzie xx ( ps its 29 degrees here  )

xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Have to show you ladies this! Our cooker stopped working and DH had to get another one. Being a big fan of getting a bargain and doing a bit of bartering, he was disappointed that they weren't going to move on the price. Always trying to get something thrown into the bargain, guess what he got them to give him for free, it was off one of their displays.....










(sorry for bad picture quality!)

Had to laugh when he came through the door with an oven and a dolphin!!!! I am married to a nutter! 

Glad that you are having a great time, Suzie, are you going to show us the photos when you get back - it all sounds amazing!

You aren't bringing the thread down Frill - don't even think that. We all have good days and bad days and we are all here to share them all - the lows and the highs! Good luck with the blood test tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.

Em - I look forward to seeing the puppy photos!

Congrats Saila! Well done Oprah!

Sue


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Well the Dolphins didn't win  but it was a fantastic night !!! There were loads of other supporters there and I think we made an impression on the NFL bods that were there. Hopefully it means that more teams will be able to come over as part of their season  We were VERY high up and I am known to be a bit  , but after a while I was fine. I took a few pic's on my phone which are a bit naff, but will post them.
Loving the smilies Dizzi. Shame there wasn't much passing cause it was too wet. They spend millions on a stadium that can have roof open or closed and they keep it open when the weather said all week it would rain  and at one point it really did bucket it down.

Amanda ~ What a weekend hun  glad Steve and mini (does she have a name?) are OK now. Have your feet recovered 
Sue ~  at your hubby. I'm glad that I'm not the only one to have a 'special'  DH 
Frill ~ loads of       and a  for thinking that you have brought down the thread 
Ceri ~ Last time I was on a dance mat was when me and my best mate had partaken in a few   Surprised I didn't give myself a black eye  
Em ~ Glad your Dr seems to be sorting you out hun. Are you feeling any better 
Dizzi ~  sorry that AF is playing you about. Does Zak have older bro/sis? My mates 6 mth old is doing everything earlier cause he is learning from his older bro 
Saila ~ Great news about Oprah, esp as it was her 1st show 
Nicky ~    
Free ~ Seeing you ticker still makes me  Glad you are keeping well 
SSSUUUZZZIIIEEEEE ~ I HOPE YOU ARE STAYING AWAY FROM THE ANIMALS WITH SHARP TEETH <do you think she heard me?> 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Shellebell Glad you had a nice time hun!  My mini's a boy and he's called Maurice!   My feet are still Dark Oak despite another bath this morning!  

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all

Frill   it brings a lump to my throat when I read this news,
it hurts, we truely understand how it feels when our friends and loved ones drop their "happy news" 
Lets think positivly about your sisters news, your children will be very close cousins  and yours will always be the baby (so get told of less by granny and spoiled more cause it will have cyber Aunties ) Stay strong hun, your turn is comming        

Shelle Glad you had a good time, stupid people leaving the roof open this late in the year! bet your tired today 

Amanda I'm still chuckling when I think of you and your Dark oak feet, 
We need to plan a trip to Cheshire Oaks as its not that far for me Or Lou for Christmas Shopping/lunch 

Suzie Glad yor having a fantastic time away save your pennies for our pressies 

Nicky    

Sue  I love the Dolphin, I want one!

Salia  on Oprah winning at her first show

Emily your right about the new chapter hun, thank you. not long now till willow has a playmate, then look out!

Free   I'm with shelle seeing your ticker leaves a big grin on my face hope your OK

Ceri do you ache today from all the dancing 

Wheres Jen JEN where are you come out come out wherever you are,

And you Lou youve gone into hiding too 

Off to do my boards then its off to bed for me, I'm whacked as usual, another busy day at the people factory, back to it tommorow with a big SILE on my face!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁

Evening ladies
I am so sorry for being AWOL but am struggling abit at the mo lots going on here and none of it good     dont want to bring everydown so will keep it short.
Huge hugs to everyone i will pop in when i get a min, but am spending abit less time on FF at mo head all over the place.
Hope everyone is OK havn't read back sorry.
lol n sloppy     
Lou


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lou If you dont share I'm going to bash you! (text or Ring me if you want to )

FF and the Chatters is all about the ups & the downs else it would be pretty boring!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Dizzi

Just let me know when you and Lou want to meet up at Cheshire Oaks and I'll be there.  Weekdays are fine if we want to avoid the mad christmas shoppers at weekends just give me a couple of days to choose from and I'll sort something out with work! 

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Yippee It will have to be a Tue, Thur or Fri as I will only be working till 12 midday those days  in my NEW JOB!

Mon & Wed will be my long days 8am - 6pm!

~Dizzi~
Off to bed Night all


----------



## custard

Hi all!

I've not been hiding!  I've been in denial.  I'm posting a bit on the strictly thread, but not much anywhere else I'm afraid.  Can't deal with much at the moment I'm afraid, so I'm just not really thinking about it.

I do love you all lots and am thinking of you and sending hugs and vibes for those that need them, even if they aren't posted on the thread.

Lots of love and hugs,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Awwwww Loads and Loads of   and   to Jen and Lou

I had booked the day off work yest, but must have pushed it too far when I did the shopping yest cause I woke up with a migraine   I slept it off, but still a bit woozy now in work   At least they have kept me off the phones.
I will try and come on later, or I might just have an early night (take this as my absense note if not back on later  )

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just wanted to send a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge hug to Lou and Jen.  We are here if you need to talk.

Also a get well hug to Shelley - hope your migraine gets better soon.

Sue


----------



## Frill

Massive  to Lou and Jen. Please don't feel you can't talk about things here - I did yesterday and look at all the fab huggles and wise words I got! (Dizzi, Shelle, Sue, Free and the others - thank you so much).  

Feeling much better today. My mum rang me yesterday afternoon (she doesn't know we're doing IVF) and we had a few tears and giggles which helped a lot.

Blood test went okay today and so I've got to ring tomorrow to find out results and hopefully I'll start stimming on Thurs.

My head is still all over the place and I nearly burst into tears when I was talking to a client today, but I'm getting there and wanted to stop by to say thank you for your love and support.

I'll do personals soon.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies , 
Sowwie i'm tired again   

But just wanted to send huge big huggles to Lou   , Jen   and Shell  

Frill   for your results tomorrow , its sounds to me like your all down regged hun  

and 

 to our Nicky - nearly there chuck  

Thats it for now ladies , but you know i love y'all

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Oh forgot to say   all carved - it looks fab - well i'm pleased with it   got a big bowl of sweeties in for the kids - just hope the parents will let em knock at 'them bikers' front door


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Jen and Lou   to both of you.

Free - Sorry you're so tired hun but I guess it's a reassuring sign! 

Shellebell - Bad news on the Migraine Hun.  Hope your fast asleep by now sleeping it off! 

Nicky -     

Dizzi - Can't wait for our mini meet at Cheshire Oaks I PM'd you and Lou earlier! 

Everyone else  I am in AGONY!   I have such a bad pain in my left ovary I can't stand up straight, sit down without a drama, straighten my leg when I lie down.  It's truly terrible had it since Sunday but much worse yesterday and today.  Been to GP today who was useless and said go home and rest and come back Thursday and we'll see if it's still hurting!   Debating ringing clinic tomorrow cos as DH says when only 2weeks past tx they should still show an interest!

Anyway enough of me drivelling on!   Lots of love to you all

Axxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Awwwwwwww Amanda, I hope you feel better soon.

Love and 

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Amanda Ring the Clinic hun  got your pm 

Back in a bit


----------



## AmandaB1971

Can't stop cos on way to Clinic to see if they can sort out my terrible pain! 

However, just saving us from.........................

Page 2!!!!!!!!!!!

   

Axxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Good luck amanda hun, hope they sort you out and are pain free by the time you get back home X


----------



## Frill

Hiya

Oooh, it's quiet today.

Big  for Lou, Jen and Shelle today. Shelle, I hope you're migraine has all cleared up.

Amanda - I agree with Dizzi, ring the clinic. I hope you start feeling better really soon. 

Free -  for being all poorly tired. Glad to hear you're being a good girl and catching up on rest when you can though.

Nicky -      

I've only got an hour to do some work before I have to take DH to Heathrow - he's off to Helsinki again. I have to ring the clinic after 2pm so will have to do it from the car.

I'll be back later.

xxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Afternoon girls

Thanks for all the   brain all working back to normal, whatever normal is  
Well it looks very festive in our office today. Ghosties Googlies and all things that go bump in the night   A few people have dressed up, i have decided on the 'real life modern day witch' in jeans and witchy top, a few of my books and tarot cards out.

Frill ~ I hope it was good news  
Nicky ~   
Amanda ~ I hope you got some answers hun, healing  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all, just quickly popping by to say hi to you all, send some big huge   and  to everyone and some           to Nicky and Frill    Try to pop back later but A is poorly (another teething cold but has a bit of a temperature too  )

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

hello lovley ladies
firstly thankyou for the hugs they have made me feel all warm inside  
Still all over the place lots going on, it not that i dont want to share it with u all it just that i dont understand most of it myself yet    my main heartache right now is my younger sis is due in 2 weeks n it is hurting soo much   she has been great well for a yonger sis that gets everything she wants when she wants can be i guess   am trying to be honest with her but the more i am the more i feel like a freak   I am just findiing the hole belly rubbing thing sooooo hard. god only knows why i have agreed to go to IKEA tomorrow with her my other sis and my mum     god help me  

Amanda hope u got sorted out at the clinic and u on the mend   n thanks for the flowers  
Fluff hope A is on the mend poor little man  
Shell glad the headache is on th mend enjoy halloween   
Dizzi hope all OK has your mum settled in ??
Free hows u 
Nicky n Frill    to you
Saila i here u got your mortgage thru congratss
Harts not long till u go now bet u cant wait  
Sue hows Cheesland   
Jen     to you
Mez   
ceri how is you  
Sooooozie how is life in the real life zoo ??
Em big hugs to u  


Ok so who have i forgot       to u am sorry.

Right am off to watch a movie on sky as nack all on TV 

huge hugs to everyone    
lol
Lou


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all

*Lou*  your day out will be Ok, just remember to empathise all the adult stuff you can do  without a bump/baby in tow, and maybe nip to the market area while they brouse the kiddy section
<Mini rant here why is the food area next to the kids stuff>  
Once your neice or nephew is here you will feel better for a while, just concentrate on your plans thats what I am trying to do , hopefully we can have a meet up soon and discuss these worries face to face, I do understand hun I really do, Its just hard to put feelings into words sometimes 

*Amanda* what did the Clinic say  are you OK, has the pain eased at all 

*Fluffs * I hope A is better soon poor little mite 
*
Frill* did you make your call from the car  is all ok ?

*Shelle* your work sounds great, get real into the spirit of things I bet you looked great as a modern witch, any pictures to be seen ?

*Jen*  has today been any better 

*Free* post a piccy of your pumpkin any callers yet 

*Nicky*  I am getting all excited for your test day!  PUPO PUPO PUPO           

Well I will be in chat shortly with the newbies Dh is off to his Dads, I got my new job schedual today and I have a occupational health appointment tommorow, 
I cant believe how fast the four weeks of notice has gone!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters

Lou sending big    to you
Its so hard altho i agree with Dizzi once the baby is here i am sure you may feel differently but your feelings are completely normal honey been thru this many times over the last 15 yrs if ever you want a chat u know where i am

Jen sending a big   to you also

Shelley glad that your head is back to normal today

Frill  for the call
hope your soon stimming        

Nicky sending lots of        
  coming your way not long to go now sweetie

Dizzi hope your doing ok not long now until your leaving one job to start your new one

Amanda have posted to you elsewhere sending lots of    to you
hope you are resting up    

Fluffs aaw lots of love to A hope hes feeling better really soon

Ceri hope that you and Lissy are ok

Free how r u doing 
Listen to your body honey if your feeling tired then rest ret rest

Harts how r u hun, bet u r counting down the days now hun

Sue. Suzie and anyone i missed 

Like Free i am suffering with awful tiredness (not complaining honest!)
bed at 930, Dizzi bet ya impressed with that eh!

I had a call from the hospital today to say that the cons wanted to arrange an appt to see me again in the next few weeks prob be 23rd November 

Am thinking of you all and reading if not posting as much

Emxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Thanks for all your good wishes!  This is just a quick post to tell you how I got on cos our Laptop has packed in so I'm sat in our spare bedroom on other pooter and it's a tip in here!  DH will fix laptop tomorrow he's promised!

Consultant saw me and did scan, he couldn't see anything of concern but could see a large follicle on left ovary.  He thinks that as I have endo and adhesions on that ovary that they must have been aggravated by treatment and the follie being there as well is causing the pain.  Said to go home and take some PK's which I so far hadn't had and sit it out.   So I've had some nurofen and I can still feel it but it's not agony which is a good result I think!   He did say as a positive that he thought I'd ovulate tomorrow or day after and that I had a very good lining so to get some PK's taken and get  on off chance of a result!  

Anyway, gotta go will catch up properly tomorrow. 

Axxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Amanda get off the PC and into bed! or on the sofa or the dining room table or . . . . .


----------



## AmandaB1971

He's watching Heros Dizzi!   Consultant did say tomorrow would be plenty soon enough and another days worth of Nurofen will help! 

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Seriously, you can take Paracetamol & Nurofen so long as you dont exceed the stated does for either 

I'm so tired again, going to say goodnight, Dh is at his Dads, i want a bath and plan my clothes for tommorow, 
I'm meeting an old friend for coffee in the morning, meeting G & SIL plus baby nephew in the afternoon. 
Going to practice portrait pictures on Zak tommorow! 

Night All
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls

Sorry I haven't been around much.... having a rough ride at the mo

xx


----------



## Frill

Morning

I'm whizzing by again today becuase I had a lie-in and so now need to get on with some work as I've got a tough session tomorrow (doing a marketing workshop for a client - tricky one cos he's a real tech-head and I'm not!)

*I've down-regged fine so start stimming today!* Taking Puregon this evening. It was lovely to only take half the dose of my buserelin this morning too so I'm looking forward to these sodding headaches easing up!

Thank you for your good wishes.

*Lou *    You are NOT a freak for feeling the way you do. I know your heart must be breaking and your head all over the place, I really understand.   As Dizzi said, try to focus on all the stuff you can do because you're not pregnant and look forward to your plans such as your meet with Dizzi and tx next year.    

*Dizzi *  you sound all pooped missus - just like a lot of us!  I hope you have a nice day taking photos and chatting over coffee

*Fluffs * lovely to hear from you missus. Sorry A is poorly; I hope he feels better soon. 

*Free * thanks for your texts last night - I keep them and reread them as they are so positive and encouraging  Not sure about that litre of milk though - my cereal used about 100cl so that's 10 bowls of cereal a day!  At least all that fibre will keep me regular!   Because I don't have milk in tea and coffee I've really got used to not having it. Mind you, I reckon I could get in a few hot chocolates in a day! 

*Shelle * - glad you're feeling all better now missus

*Nicky * -      *When is test day hon?*

*Ceri * - how's you me darling? What you up to?

*Jen *  for you today. I hope you are doing okay

*Em * - is it this weekend your going to see the pups? Good girl for getting those early nights!

*Harts * you must be running (or waddling ) getting everything ready. Have you got your pooches' flights sorted?

*Suzie * - how's the wilds of Africa?

*Sue * - how are you hon?

*Vicki, MJ, Shezza *   I hope you are doing okay

Have I missed anyone?  Big hugs and hellooo if I have

Right, must go and get stuff done. I've got to write some straplines for a client and my brain just can't deal with being creative at all. I'm worried I'm going to muck this up.  Hey ho, no use whinging!

Take care everyone, catch up with you later.
xxxxx


----------



## Frill

Salia   

You posted just as I posted mine. What's wrong hon?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just got a letter through the post - I HAVE PASSED ALL 4 OF MY EXAMS!!!!!!!!!  One by less than half a percent, but it is still a pass!  Doing happy dance - I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOO CHUFFED!!!!    

Now got that out of my system - back to business!

Saila - are you ok?  You know we are here if you need us.  Sending you lots of love and hugs

Frill - glad everything is going well!!!  Hope the headaches go soon.

Dizzi - hope you have fun today!

Amanda - glad they couldn't find anything seriously wrong.  Hope the pain eases up soon.  Good luck ovulating!!!  

Lou - sending you all the hugs in the world.  Hope things went ok today.  As the ladies have already said, perhaps you will feel different when the baby is here.  We all go through periods of it really getting to us (for whatever reason), just hang in there - and we are always here to listen if you need to vent, ok?

Anyone else get trick or treaters yesterday?  We had kids from over the road turn up, not dressed up in Halloween costumes, just in normal clothes and they expected us to give them sweeties!  Hubby told them we didn't have any (true! but we wouldn't have given any to them anyway as they weren't dressed up!  cheeky b*ggers!), fortunately they didn't throw eggs at the house or anything!

Not much else going on today - having a lazy day - no school!!

Sending lots of love, hugs   and  to all

Sue


----------



## AmandaB1971

Sue Well Done    How does it feel to be a clever clogs? 









Saila  for you!

Frill You missed me on your post  But I forgive ya!  Well Done on D/R  for stimming

I gotta go now cos I'm busy at work 

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Frill

*Oh no Amanda! Go on, slap me *  . *A big get well  for you me darlin'. How are you feeling?

Sue - congratulations missus! Are you going out to celebrate tonight?

xxxx
*


----------



## AmandaB1971

Frill    Only joking Hun 

Just been to Docs and have UTI as well now   So that may be contributing to my general ill, feel like sh*t state! Have antibiotics as well so hopefully over next few days will start to perk up!

Ah well never mind, weight watchers will ban me next tuesday cos I've had some treats whilst I've felt ill  (For some read lots!  )

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Well Ikea was cancelled    my sis has been having pains on and off and was worried about going to far from home   just ended up in local shopping place and lots of baby shops, stabbing oneself in eye with huge knife would have been less painful   but i got though it for it today  
huge hugs to all
A hope your O pain has got abit better today.  
Frill gr8 news on starting your stimms  
Dizzi hope u had a good day and got some fab piccy's taken
Nicky     
Sue fab news on your exams well chuffed for you   
Everyone else   n    
am off to wake a snoring DH up as it is really starting to get on my PMT nerves now     all night last night aswell,(he woke up this morn complaining of back ache darnt tell him it was prob me poking n kicking him all night    

night all
lol
Lou


----------



## freespirit.

Hiya ladies , 
Wow a lot of chitter again , now i'm back at work i feel a bit lost in the evening when i come here to catch up with you all .
Well i'm sat here munching a few sweeites , as we only had half a dozen kids come trick or treating 
*Nicky* I came here especially to wish you tons of luck for testing tomorrow , but now notice its Saturday your testing  so i'm gonna get my good luck in to ya early                  for a BFP hunni 
*Frill * I sais it by tx but  hunni fab news on you starting stims 
*Saila * , I'm sorry to hear your struggling right now hun , please don't be a stranger to the chitters though , were here for the good and bad times you know 
*Lou* , You too sweetheart , don't worry about bringing the thread down , its just not possible , we will be there to support you and help you see the light at the end of the tunnel  Your shopping day sounded awfull hunni , remember you can always come here and scream when you need to 
*Mandy* , Hope you are feeling a little better , and are ready for your ealy night 
*Sue* , Miss clever clogs !!! Well done you on passing your exams 
*Dizzi * , How are you hunni ? How did your portraits of young Zak go ?
*Fluffs*, Im sending big cuddles to you cause A is poorly and sending a little  to A 
*Em* , Hope all is well with you and the bump 
*Harts* , Hope your not running round doing to much last minute 
Big huggles to everyone else 
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lou (((hug))) 

Sorry guys, Just posting to say I am feeling out of sorts, I think I'm comming down with something,
I have a muzzy head a snifly nose and my eyes are blurry,
I just feel "yuk" Dh says I'm pale plus I'm having awful hot flushes 
I went to bed at 4.30 and slept till 6pm, still dont feel right so am going back to bed. 

Ive got a couple of nice piccys, I will try and upload one then I'm out of here,


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

I just wanted to pop in as i feel like a bad chitter just atm not much input and i sincerely apologise for that i think i need a kick up the behind 

Just popping in to wish Frill lots of          for stimming

 for Nicky and lots of         for testing on saturday

 to sue for passing her exams

   to jen lou and amanda and anyone else in need

Its DH birthday tomorrow, i havent even got him a card let alone a present such a bad wife am i!

Mind you i might add that we had a huge argument this afternoon and he was so so cruel and horrible I will nip out in the morning and get his cards

Willow hasnt been well again she chucked up all over my duvet last night so i was changing bed at nearly midnight and i am a big grump because i am tired 99.5% of the time and my back has been really hurting been sat with Hot water bottle on my back all evening 

On that note
sorry for my whinge 

I am going to reheat my hot water bottle and go to bed and hope to be a little less grumpy tomorrow!

Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Em  

I am sorry you're feeling grumpy hun, I hope tomorrow is better.

Axxxx


----------



## custard

Em - Big hugs for you.  Sounds like you're having it hard at the moment.  Hope things are better today.

Frill -       for the stimming.

Nicky - All my everythings are crossed for you for tomorrow.  I'm away in Nottingham for the weekend, so I won't get to post again until Sunday evening.  I'll be thinking of you though.               

Sue - Congratulations on the exam results!  That's brilliant.

Hi to everyone else and thanks for your kind words.  I really can't post much here right now, but I do think of you all and read your news everyday.

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Frill

*A HUGE  for Lou, Dizzi, Em, Jen, Amanda and Salia 

You're all are having a tough time of it at the moment- either cos of what's happening in and around your lives or because you are feeling poorly. I hope the weekend brings something more positive and you all manage to find some time to relax and give yourselves a break  

A big hellloooo to everyone else - go on, you can have a  too - and thank you for the positive vibes for the stimming. The Puregon pen thingy went okay last night although it took a while for me to get my head round it all. But, I've got my little system so am quite happy.

NICKY
                               

I'm really hoping it's a BFP for you on Saturday - after all, you had a go on the fertility chair in Nottingham! 

I'm not sure if I'll be able to pop by later. I'm running a marketing workshop this morning (from my home which means Chas and Dave are under strict instructions not to catch any frogs/pigeons today!) and then will have lots of write-ups to do this afternoon. At least I'm not working through a fog of headaches.

Love to all

xxxxx*


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Just feeling a bit selfpitying.... need a good kicking  

Nicky ~ I am praying for you hon that you get this BFP!!!  

Em ~ Hope you and DH are ok now and Willow is feeling better. It's awful when pets are ill  

Dizzi ~ Hope you feel better soon!!  

Free ~ Thanks sweetie. How are you feeling??  

Sue ~   Congratulations thats brilliant news yaaay!!

Frill ~ Great that you are starting stimming!! Congratulations!!

Still feeling a bit poo, better than yesterday. Started slimming world and postponed IVF back until March next year so I can lose more weight.....


----------



## Frill

* for Salia. You may feel like you are self-pitying but you're already being proactive and doing stuff like signing up for Slimmer's World so give yourself a big congrats for having the courage to do that! 

Free - I've double-checked BBC website and it looks like Meatloaf is still due to play the rest of his gigs now. He's obviously going through some stress or something as he left last night's show unfinished. I really hope you and your mum get to go and have a great time.

Bit quiet on here today, but sounds like the chitter chatters have got lots going on. So...

IT'S FIVE PAST FIVE, IT'S FRIDAY, IT'S GROUP HUGGLE TIME!  
                       

I've had a busy day, my head is pounding and I've got to wait unitl 9pm to pick up DH from the hairyport. Take it easy my chitters; I'll try and stop by for SD duty tomorrow and see how our Nicky is doing.

Nicky here's another dose of      thinking of you hon.

xxxx*


----------



## Fluffs

Nicky         for tomorrow

Frill         

Huge big  to everyone.  Sorry am at MIL's and should go and be sociable instead of surfing      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Hellooooo!!

Nicky ... HUGE dollops of           for tomorrow hun. x

Frill ... I hope you manage to get some chill out time over the w/end hun, and that the headaches bog off v v soon x

Saila ... I hope youre feeling better tomorrow hun x 

Jen ... Huge  for you too hunny x

Em ... hope you and willow are better today. Did dh have a good b'day? x

Dizzi ... how are you today sweet? i really hope youre feeling better than yesterday x

Lou ... i hope today was a better day, thanks for the text!  x

Free... hows you hun? Hows work going now youre back? x

Got serious ovary ache today. apart from that all ok here. Just had tea (chilli con carne) so gonna go chill for a bit.......

   to all XX


----------



## Lou F ❁

AL's leaving for Ireland on Tuesday for 3 weeks on his birthday   am gutted even tho i know that £ is better for us but i could have done with him here for the next few weeks.
Back later on or maybe tomoz to see how our Nicky is getting on       
    n     to everyone
lol
Lou
 ​


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

Sorry girls, no time for many personals, I need a good   myself at the mo. I think I need a really lazy day tomorrow.

Nicky ~        
Lou ~    I wished we all lived closer so they could be real huggles  
Saila ~   to you too hun   

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning All!

1:46am here and all that is on TV is a Steven Segal film!!  

Everyone was happy with me today, I took cake in for the teachers and everyone in my class!  Everyone was congratulating me.  I tried to use my exam result to encourage others in my class to do the exam - not sure if it has worked or not!

Sending lots of love and hugs to everyone.

And get well hugs to all that need it!  (especially Dizzi and Amanda!)

Special         to Nicky!

Frill!!!!!!!  Is it too late to join the group hug!  I think there should be more group hugs!  

Saỉla - you don't need a "good kicking", you need a good hug!  Good luck with the weight loss!

Jen - sending a billlion hugs your way!

Happy Birthday Mr Heffalump!  Hope Willow is better soon.  And take care of your backache, Em!

Lou F - sending you hugs - hope you managed to get a decent nights sleep!

Off to try to sleep!  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

Mornin ,
Any news yet  

Frill M8 you make me laff , i can tell you were a Crackerjack fan  

Well i'm not dishing out any   just big huggles today , especially to Dizzi   , Shelley   , Lou   , Saila   , Jen   and Mandy   ......... Think another group hug would have covered it huh  

I'm doing ok thanks , no m/s to report - trying not to worry about it though   Got to get quite a bit done today , need more needles from clinic , got all the bills to pay , the tesco run , and a few bits of 'other' shopping , then tonight we are thinking of going to a local bike rally ( in the car though and just for a couple of hours ) Its a Bonfire doo , and its normally a good un .

Anyway enough waffle from me , i'll be back later to check on nickys news    

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just checking in to check on Nicky!!!      

We are installing new oven today (if I am in the way then I will do some cross stitch!) and then this afternoon off to Reiki.  I will keep checking in for news!  

Sue 

ps - group huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuug!


----------



## Frill

Popping by to see if Nicky is around <Frill looks under the desk and behind the curtains to double-check>

Loving the group hugs this morning!



Shellebell said:


> Lou ~   I wished we all lived closer so they could be real huggles


I know exactly what you mean Shelle. Mind you, can you imagine what it would be like if we all lived near each other?!   No one would get any peace for miles around.

Lou, my hon, an extra special  for you.

I hope everyone has a good weekend - I'll go and see if our Nicky is on another board somewhere...

xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just checking in again!!!!  

Had a look and can't see her anywhere yet!

Sending her lots of love and hugs, wherever she is!

Sue


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

I'm here 

I got a BFP!!!!    

Did 4 different tests this morning (2 were out of date though   ) all showed positive, Not as dark as the control line but OMG positive all the same!! John cried after he read the instructions bless him and realised what 2 lines meant 

Sorry for not posting earlier, My mum reads the boards so obviousley wanted to tell her and my dad first as she would be gutted to find out I'd told everyone else and not her 

Thank you all for your excellent support I know I would not have been able to get this far if it wasn't for the support and information on this site  

Whoooo hoooo!! 

x x x


----------



## Stokey

Nicky I am crying here!  Congratualtions I bet you can't stop smiling.  I am so chuffed for you hun thats the best news and I am going to be smiling all day too! 
The biggest congratulations and lots of love I knew you'd get there in the end!

ally xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just popping in

Nicky thinking of you this mornng         

Sue did you get any sleep!! up at 146am   

Frill         coming for your follies when is your first scan to check 

Lou thinking of you sweetie ^Cudldle^

Free fab news on the no morning sickness, hows the tiredness now   I have found when the tiredness is worse  its bean having a growth spurt so thats all good in that kind of way, take it easy with the tesco shop mrs and if you go tonight take it easy sweetie

Saila good luck with the weight loss ditto sues msg 

Shelley enjoy your lazy day today

ceri hows u and lissy

Fluffs hope that A's teeth arent causing him too much pain now

Suzie hope your enjoying your hols still

Dizzi hope your now feeling much better sweetie, only a few more days to go hun

Harts ooh only 2 days to go hope your keeping rested hun

jen, vicki, mez, amanda and anyone i missed 

Well i thought i would pop in now, waiting for the on call dr to call back

Basically i got a call this morning at 730 from dh, i had to go and collect him from sheffield, he was on his way home from work and felt funny, he then experienced numbness for about 2 minutes from his left shoulder going to his arm and leg, he was very scared bless him so went to collect him and brougt him home, i think he should go to A&E but he says the numbness has worn off now, he was petrified.

He was due to go to see his family today but i said to him no way so rang his mum who said its probably a wake up call, hes been under a lot of stress with work, which is what caused the big barney the other day so think i tend to agree with his mum

I feel slightly better than the other day, i had an afternoon nap yesterday so think its the tiredness thats causing the grumpiness generally, so going to try and get an hour of rest every afternoon when i can backache hasnt been so bad but dh wants me to go and be checked over as headaches are back and as bad again

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Nicky 

you posted during my post hun


Many many congratulations to you and John

so happy for you both

had tears in my eyes when i read your post and dh was panicked until i told him why i was crying!

so from both of us hugs and lots of love on this brilliant news

Love Em, Ian & Willowxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummytoKeira

Sorry for gatecrashing....but wanted to say huge Congratulations to Nicky...so pleased for you xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nicky!!!!

A million congratulations!!!!!  I am so happy for you!!!!  Doing a happy dance  !!!!!!

Em, hope you feel better soon.  I hope DH is ok.

Love and a group hug   to all

Sue


----------



## Ceri.

*YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!

FAN-BL00DY-TASTIC NEWS NICKY!!!!!!

WOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOO!

CONGRATULATIONS SWEETHEART! *


----------



## freespirit.

*WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO*


        
Nickys gonna be a mummy  
Thats Fabtastic sweetheart 
I am soooooooooooooooo pleased for you  
Congratulations Nicky and John 

[fly]               [/fly]​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nicky1 said:


> Sorry for not posting earlier, My mum reads the boards so obviousley wanted to tell her and my dad first as she would be gutted to find out I'd told everyone else and not her


Nearly forgot! Congratulations to Nicky's mum!!!!!! 

Sue


----------



## Fluffs

Nicky, congratulations!!  Fab news hun, you deserve it sooooo much


----------



## AmandaB1971

I've said it elsewhere but Nicky.... Woooohooooooooo you did it!!

      

Amanda xxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Nicky huge Congrats hun to u both am so chuffed for u.
huge hugs back later off to cook dinner b4 bonfire later on
   
lol
lou


----------



## Frill

*CONGRATULATIONS NICKY!!!!            

Brilliant, brilliant news! 

You sat in the chair! You sat in the chair! I did too and had a really good wriggle and shimmy so here's hoping!  

I'm so pleased for you and your DH. Fanbloomintastic

xxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​
   Nicky  ​
​
I am over the moon to read your news, Ive had a good feeling about this all week, look after yourself hun. 
take care up there on  
~Dizzi~​


----------



## MrsRedcap

OMG Nicky WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice one mate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

I haven't been able to get on much because we have so much to do still.  I meant to get on yesterday to read Nickys news but we had loads of relatives over for a leaving party.  I will try to get back on either later today or tomorrow before we go but if I don't, I just want to let you know I will be thinking about you all and loads of     and     to everyone. Hopefully I will get online quite soon over there.

Just one personal.

Nicky-- I am so happy for you and dh hun.  I am sat here with tears in my eyes.   You must be on   Take it easy hun. Here is wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy.  Any news on a scan?

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

My internet connection was down yesterday so couldn't check for news  

Nicky ~ fandabbydozey news hun        Loads of love to you and John.

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## custard

Nicky - Thanks so much for the text....  I was so pleased not to have to wait until today for your news.  CONGRATULATIONS again!!

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Back from hols and one thing to say ......................
[fly]
WOO HOO  NICKY & JOHN[/fly]

need to check board and will be back with personals later

 and  to all

xx

p.s sold my house today and wasnt putting it on market until this week


----------



## Ceri.

Thats some going that Sooze..... well done hun, you found anywhere you like though?

Harts ... you best keep in touch asap matey! 

may be around in a bit, just watching corrie!


----------



## Suzie

Ceri - we have bought a new home which is not quite finished and it has lots more bedrooms for lots more foster children  

xx


----------



## Ceri.

wow suzie, thats fab hun, you have a great holiday then? my mum and dad stayed same place you did 18 months ago did the safari's too, they said it was out of this world.


----------



## Suzie

holiday was fab  Safari amazing  even saw black rhino. will post pics when I get a mo  Voyager beach was fab. got everything done for you , so you can totally relax! 

Just everything kicked off the moment we got home  Turns out K2's case went to court last week to get order and sw didnt want to burden us while on hols  even though we specifically asked her to update us! 

Got letter also from other persons insurance company who hit me in may in my car and they have offered to send me £750 for the inconvenience 

x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just wanted to pop on and say thank you for all your messages, PM's and Text's 

I have posted onthe BFP announcement thread, I wasn't sure if I wanted to or not incase I jinxed myself but have decided not to be silly 

Suzie ~ Did you have a fab holiday? Wow to selling the house so fast!

Ceri ~ How are you all doing?

Elaine ~ Thanks for your message 

Harts, Hope you get online soon Hunny 

Frill ~ I did sit in the chair Hun and I had a good wiggle too   I think we need a list of who sat in that chair and when they get their BFP  

Lou ~ Thanks for your text  Hope you had a good bonfire 

Em ~ More  's from me Hun 

Shelley, Jen, Vicki, Dizzi, Mandy, Fluffs, Sue, Free, Emma and everyone else, Thank you for your messages, Hope your all OK 

Chat soon guys, Love to all
Nicky x x x


----------



## Shellebell

Welcome back Suzie, you didn't bring any of those animals back with you did you  Great news on the house too.
(There are soo many people moving at the mo, I wanna move too now  )

I finally got the pics off my phone from the american football game.

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=19671&l=583bf&id=527178102

Can't quite work out how to post the video clip somewhere for you to see the team coming out of the tunnel.

Love n Hugs 
Shelley Xxx

/links


----------



## Lou F ❁

Welcome home Soooozie so glad u had a fab time, when is K2 home then 
Nicky   to u am so chuffed.
I would try n do personals but am sat here in agony the   turned up early and is horrid and god am i mardy    poor Al 
I am prob going to Ireland on tuesday for a week with Al not 100% sure yet but 99%    but we think the hotel are staying in has net access so i should be able to stay in touch.
huge hugs to everyone
Harts have a safe trip and hope hte move is as smooth as it could be     to you.
night all
lol
Lou


----------



## Suzie

Lou K2 is safe and sound asleep in his bed upstairs  went to get him first thing this morning  

big hugs  to you , hope you do get to go with Al  

x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Just a quickie to say Welcome Home Suzie!!  

I'll catch you all properly tomorrow  to everyone though.

Axxx


----------



## Shezza

[fly]  I'M BACK!!!! [/fly]

So sorry I haven't been around for so long but we (just me, Zak & Freya) have moved house, just got broadband sorted today so here I am!!!!

I take it  are in order for you Nicky & John  brilliant news to log onto babe!!

Great news on the house sale Suzie  ours has just gone up for sale, even had a viewing saturday before the board has even gone up  so we will see how things go on that front!!

There's was far too much news to read up on so I am gonna cop out for now, sorry  but I do hope you are all well!!

Will be back V soon peeps!

Loads of love

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

WOW What a Week for Chitters!

Nicky I'll Say it again  on your 

Suzie  Welcome home,  for the K2 Situation did he miss you ?

Shezza   So lovely to see you here posting again, the happines in your post is infectious!

Emily  hows you and Bubs  any m/s ?

Lou & Shelly Dh says youve texted me, but Ive left my phone at home  he's not read the messages.

Amanda how ar you hun, are you still getting pain did you manage any  

Jen  I got your PM  one day at a time hun 

Frill hows them stimms jabs going have you got a date for your baseline scan 

Free hope youve had a great weekend.

Sue I am having a Sim day tommorow come hell or high water! hows your new job going ?

Harts OMG you will soon be on that plane and away its come round so fast! hows Bubs 

Vicki how are you feeling now hun, 

Fluffs I hope the wee man is better, your always so busy I hope you do get some rest/me time even if your not online for it.

Ceri your green writing is not so frequent hope you & Lissy are OK.

Moi
I am working my last night shift tonight, as of 7.30 am I have finished working on a surgical ward at the RSH! Yesterday was my last day shift & the Beggers got me! I was bandaged to a commode and placed in a gown, had a bedpan tied to my head and a sign saying I was leaving and it was Gordon Browns fault! I was also soaked with cleansing foam (V cold!) there are a few photos so I will upload one, tommorow,they then paraded me round 2 wards then left me in the lift at visiting time before leaving me parked at he ward entrance to greet everyone this lasted about an hour and a half!
So I am running out of here very fast in the morning!

I have a busy week planned, monday sleep and clothes shopping & decorating, Tuesday hair cut & OU study, Wednesday first day at new job and a leaving do in the evening, thursday 2nd day at new Job OU study & decorating, Friday morning at new job and collect nephews to stay the night!
We are decorating the dining room, well I choose the colour scheme and stuff DH is doing the hard labour!

Well Ive nout else to say 'cept thank you all for helping me get to this point, 
I keep remembering Lesleys reading to me last year


> New Job, New Baby . . . . .


~Dizzi~


----------



## Harts

Morning girls,

Well, I hope none of you are awake.  I have been tossing and turning all night.  I can't believe that in 24 hours I will be waking up to get ready to leave!  We still have a few things to do and I think I can't sleep because I keep thinking I am forgetting something. Also worrying about the dogs on the plane.  I wish that we could check on them while they are down there. Midwife also scared us the other day because she wanted me to go for another emergency scan cuz I am measuring too big for dates.  She needs to refer us to hospital if it is 5 weeks or more over and I was measuring 33 at 28 wks 5 days.  So she considered that to be bad but really I was nearly 29 weeks then so think it is more like 4 wks   Oh yeah, and our carpet and floor fitters are really p***ing us off.  They said it would only take 4 days so were supposed to start last monday but didn't come til midday tuesday.  Did 2 hours on tues, wed and thurs and when my dad went to speak with them at the shop to see when they are doing the ground floor they said it had to be booked in!  He told them that the whole job was booked in and they know we are flying back. so they are only starting the ground floor today (and it is laminate, not carpet) and said they will hopefully be done by tomorrow.  Otherwise they will finish wed morning (when we are jetlagged!)    

Anyway, enough about me...

Ceri- how are you and E?  Have you done any xmas shopping yet?  I haven't even thought about it and it is only next month  

Dizzi-     Sorry hun, but I think they got you good.  Sounds like you are very busy the next few days.  Take it easy

Fluffs- How is A doing?  Hope you are okay

Freespirit- how are you doing hun?  When is your next scan?

Emily- When are you visiting the pups?  You will have to take piccies.  Hope you are feeling a bit better

Amanda- hope the pains have eased hun. Good news about the follie though   

Frill- loads of     coming your way.  It looks like the chair is working its magic!

Nicky- Has it sunk in yet?  It will probably take a while! I still dont believe that I am! When is your scan?

Shellebelle- glad you got your internet connection sorted.  Your halloween outfit sounded great!

Jen- how are you hun?     
Shezza- great to see you back hun.  How are the little uns?
Suzie- Your hols sound like they were amazing hun, especially being able to see a black rhino.  Great news on the house sale. How is K2?

Lou- hope the evil witch doesnt give you too much bother hun   and really hope you get to go to Ireland

Sue- great news on the exams.  How is the job going?

Saila- any news on your move? Hope it is not stressing you out.

Vicki- hope you are okay hun.

Mez- how are you?

Well, I guess i will see if i can do any of the things still on my list or if  I can sleep.  Have a busy day, dh has to go to the dentist for a filling and the dogs have to have a full physical to be cleared for their flight.  I am very happy and sad at the same time.  I will miss a lot of things here but it will be great to be around my family, especially at the moment.  THey need something happy to focus on.  My brother is in and out of the hossy due to his diabetes.  It is so bad now that more often than not when he takes his sugar level it says too high to register!  And my younger sis has to have a biopsy on Thursday (but she doesn't know that I know).  So the whole family, me included, is just full of worry.

Well girls,  I hope none of you are reading this at the moment cuz you should really be in the land of the nod!

lots of love,

hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hopefully it won't be too long until I am online over the pond.
BYE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> Well girls, I hope none of you are reading this at the moment cuz you should really be in the land of the nod!


I'm reading it!!!!  
 I hope youve managed to get a bit more shut eye, Will your mobile number be the same or will it be too expensive/disconected 

2 hours left to work then I am going home to bed after my last ever night shift!!!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!

Dizzi – I am having a Sim afternoon today, have to post my entry for the competition, even though it has no resemblance to the original plan!  (stupid garage!)  I haven’t started my new job yet, I have sent off all the forms to the Minister of Justice and now I just have to wait until they check out to see if I am a terrorist, or if I am likely to sell secrets to the highest bidder!    You poor mite – evil evil b*ggers!  Hope you got out of there in one piece!  Good luck with the studying (and Sims!) and let us know how you get on Wednesday!  Hope Lesley’s prediction comes true!

Harts – hopefully you finally got some sleep!  Hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Sue


----------



## Frill

Morning chitters!

What a great weekend - still over the moon about *Nicky's BFP * !! Congratulations again hon! xx

*Suzie * - great to hear you had a fab hollijols and sorry that the sw didn't keep you updated. Is K2 okay? When do you move?

*Harts * - Hon, sounds like you'll be happy to give your family some real hugs  at this time. I hope the floorfitters pull their fingers out! Have a safe flight and remember to post IN CAPITALS so we can hear you all the way across the pond!  

*Dizzi * -   at your last shift send off! You had me in stitches!  Looks like you've got a busy week ahead.

*Shezza * - lovely to see you posting again and glad you're all moved in and hooked up to tinterweb

*Free * - how was your not-on-the-bike rally?

*Lou *  let us know when you're in the emerald isle

*Jen *  how was your weekend hon

*Salia * - how are you doing?

*Ceri * - hello matey, what have you been up to?

*Fluffs * - hello hon, is A feeling better?

*Sue * - hello hon, so did the Minister of Justice think you were a terrorist or just a bit bonkers? 

*Amanda * - how's you hon? 

Big helloooooo to anyone I've missed (sorry). Got a busy day ahead - need to get work done and stuff done around the house and garden this week as EC may be next week!  I've got an ultrasound scan this Friday to see how those follies are doing. I'm not managing to drink 2l of water, but probably about 1.5 and as for that 1litre of milk a day! Yikes! I'm managing about half a litre (thanks for the tip about Nesquik, Free ) but I'm trying not to get stressed about that.

And we've joined the hordes moving house. We've been thinking about it for months and wanted to move back down to hampshire to be nearer family (we're only an hour or so away at the mo, but we don't have any real ties here in Berks) especially now that my little sis is pg. So the house is going on the market low-key sometime later this month (no boards just a page on tinterweb) and then, *when * I get my BFP *(PMA PMA PMA)* we'll be on the market properly.

I think we're mad! 

Gotta go chicks, lots to do.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Ladies!! xxx

Hope your all ok. I had a few too many drinkie poos this weekend    is here. I will post properly tomorrow


----------



## Wraakgodin

I will whisper because Saila has a hangover!!!   

I don't know Frill, they are still investigating me!  The company that is going to employ me said it could take about 6 weeks!  I know I am harmless but a bit bonkers - but I didn't put it on the forums!   

Wishing you all the luck in the world for Friday!  And good luck with trying to sell the house!

You don't have to be mad to post here, but it helps!   

Sue


----------



## Lou F ❁

I'm not going with Al back later on when i can see the laptop as at mo my lip is flowing over the buttons     n my eyes are leaking  
huge hugs
harts safe trip to you     
Lou


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lou  Ive sent you a PM

Ive just woke up, I was able to leave at 7am 40 mins early!!! with no damage
So have had a good sleep, back later

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hangover mixed with  cramps!! Not a good day


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Salia


----------



## Shellebell

Saila ~ Gentle huggles hun 

Lou ~ Great big squishy huggles for you  

Dizzi ~  congrats on leaving today without the repeat performance of the other day. That had me in stiches   bless ya

Frill ~ topping up your   

Nicky ~ Don't know about you, but still grinning about you  

Ooo break over, but look like I am doing something 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all  Just popping in to spread some lurgy say hi  Got DH's man flu I think  Just wanted to wish Harts all the best and hope you get online again soon (whilst looking at your nice shiny new floor! )

Back later 

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

*Lou *     I don't know what to say so will just send some hugs to help a bit.

*Salia *   for you too hon. Indulge in whatever  or hangover cravings you need

*Shelle * thanks for the top up my hon! Loving that

*Dizzi * glad you escaped in tact on your last day. Did you have a good sleep?

*Fluffs *  I hope your man flu doesn't develop into anything

A big 'wotcha' to everyone else.


----------



## AmandaB1971

Just wanted to nip on and send big  to all those that need them! 

Well done on the last night shift Dizzi.

I'm off out side now to try and find 3 of our cats who appear to be hiding.  I expect it's just because of all the fireworks but I wish they'd come in here where it's safe the silly pussy cats!

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## Suzie

Quick post as boss still here  

Lou - big hugs  Norfolk is lovely this time of year  esp for drinking on fri eves 

Frill - 

lots of love to all
be back later
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hey Ladies

I am so so sorry i havent posted for ages! i do read most days however dont seem to have a min to post!

hi to everyone

huggles

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending big hugs to Lou and Saila  

Big get well soon hugs to Fluffs  (obviously cyber-hugs, not real hugs, I am not going anywhere near you!   )

Amanda, hope the cat hunt went ok.

Welcome back wave to M J!!!

Not much going on here, I am off to some ex-pat thingie this morning with ladies from my class.  It is organised by mainly Turkish women, they have some arts and crafts exhibition on.  This afternoon I have my computer course.  I am taking that slowly because I am running out of elements of the course to do!  I am on the second stage of Word.  I have already completed Powerpoint and Excel!  

Got to walk to school and it is tipping down outside, I can hear it! 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sending love and hugs

Sue


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls

Sue ~ The computer course sounds really good! I want to do one of those 

xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Well i back from airport i   all way there and back. I am feeling very sorry for myself   i have got the dr's in abit i think my ear infection is back   I am thinking of getting my self a litle job maybe temp for xmas keep me busy and get my mind of all the other crap going on   
Suzie i wish Norfolk was closer i wold be there in a shot   
Right i need tea n choccie biccy's   sod the diet today  
Am sorry i am a moaning mertle hate being one  
huge hugs everyone back later on after more biccy's   
  
Lou


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!

I have gone back to school (so posting from there even though I am not supposed to!), left the Expat thing.  There was a painting workshop, I did a picture of a butterfly and to say that it was c**p was an understatement, everyone was congratulating each other on their pictures, and no one said anything to me.  I don't know why I got upset - I just did.  Just left.

I know there are worse things in the world to get upset about, I must be having a hormonal day!

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

sending you a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge hug Lou.

Hope your ear infection clears up soon.

I am having a moning Murtle day today - and you have much more reason to be one than me!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lou & Sue  
Lou ring me! or text me your home number Ive got half hour 

~Dizzi~
Back later peeps, got a hair appointment at 12.45 pm and need to tidy up as mum is calling!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters!

Sorry i havent posted for a couple of days feel free to  me if you wish

Harts thinking of you as your travelling over the pond honey
Hope your not offline for too long and the dogs are ok at the other end give them both a big hug from me bless them

Dizzi, enjoy getting your hair done honey  for your 1st day in your new job 

Lou big hugs coming your way honey

Amanda hope your doing ok honey

Ceri hows you and Lissy

Fluffs hope that you and A are doing ok

Shelley hope your doing ok 
r u still taking the clomid 

Jen hope your ok 

Saila hope that your over your hangover

Frill sending lots of                   for your growing follies

Nicky how r u feeling is it sinking in  
have you got a scan date yet 

Free hope that your still M/S free and feeling ok aside from the tiredness

Suzie welcome home from your hols
I am sure you had a fab time aside from missing k2
fab news on selling your house btw

Sue hope your doing ok 

Shezza welcome back honey, glad that your all moved in

Vicki, mj and anyone else i missed 

Its been a bit of an odd few days, first with DH being poorly he has had a fright, and now has to undergo tests for angina so bit of a wake up call for him

We went to Derbyshire on sunday afternoon and DH finally got his birthday dinner! better late than never eh!

Dizzi i dont have m/s everyday now perhaps every couple of days now but its not as bad as it were thanks for asking

I seem to have swapped the ms for the sciatica though which limits what i can do but managing ok
I am seeing relief m/w on thurs and they are going to try and trace the hb, not overly concerned as i feel slight flutters from jellybean which are coming more frequently but dh is a worry wort. we have scan (private) on 24th to find out the flavour altho everyones money is on a  so we will see

We have made the decision on the pram finally and the nursery theme too

On the pup front, they are doing well, we didnt go yesterday as dh had to go to docs before 10am, but are going now on sat morning 
Willow is being a little gem still and is the apple of my parents eyes, they have bought her 3 xmas presents already mind its her birthday before xmas

right thats me for now

Emxx


----------



## Ceri.

Morning chitters!

Saila ... Hows you today hun, have you fully recovered from your drinkypoo's? you wont be drinking this weekend then?! 

Sue ... well done on the computer course! I'd love to have a career in computing eventually, but need to motivate my backside to get some quals behind me, gonna look into night school for next year.

Mezzy mez ... Shabba! good to see you posting hun, how are ya, things moving any quicker now?

Sooze ... ay its good to have ya back chuck. Sounds like you had the time of your life out there. and all these foster children of yours are gonna be in awe of all the stories you have got to tell them.

Mandy ... hows your cats today? hope theyve calmed down now, but i spose there'll be more fireworks tonight too  it scares our dog half to death. its the only time she's allowed on the sofa! she has to curl up next to us but its like having a massage chair as she shakes that much bless her.

Fluffs ... hows you? keep ya lurgy to yerself ta muchly missus! i dont want another stinking cold! dont think theres anybody who hasnt had this cold is there? Hows the little man? bet your motoring round after him now aren't ya!

Lou ... sorry you didnt get to go with Al. how long he going for? The word i meant to txt you other night is STRONG, you'll be okay hun  we'll make sure of it. 

Harts ... hope everything goes smoothly for your trip back to the great u.s
we want you posting at least once a week!  Take care for now sweet x

Am gonna leave it there for personals as its now 4.10pm, and i've been writing this since 10.20 this morning! Miss Liss is teething and is understandably cranky as hell. she's now having a nap after a spoonful of the hard stuff (calpol) its actually poking through (top one) 
Managed to get half of my xmas shopping done yesterday! (never been known before) usually run round like a headless chicken on xmas eve. Gonna get the rest done in next week hopefully. Also my niece is coming up from tractor land for xmas (she's 4) which'll be great!

Gonna go shift my tush now to get tea on the go....

Massive massive            for you all, a few who need them at the mo. May be back later to finish what i started! Lotsa love to you all x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Ceri - Our dog was just the same, a 7 stone Golden Retriever sat on DH's knee all night quivering like a jelly!  Cats are all back and accounted for some looking a little twitchy today but they'll get over it!

Lou -   Was it just not practical to go back with Al? Hun, I hope a job helps give you a new focus and makes you feel a bit better on the run up to christmas.

Sue - I'm sure your butterfly was better than anything I could've drawn I'm truly [email protected] at anything arty.

Suzie - How are you and little K? Have you found a new house yet?

Dizzi - I bet you're feeling good now the final nightshifts over aren't you? 

Em - How did Ian's trip to the Docs go?

Frill - How's it going hun? Are you feeling like there's lots of juicy follies in there?

Nicky, Free & Harts- How are our mummy's to be?

Mez - Any news on the Adoption front yet hun? Are you settled into your new house?

Shezza - Nice to hear from you, you do sound much more positive!  New house, new start! 

Vicky - How are you? Is Kieran settled in Liverpool?

Shellebell - How's you hun?

I'm off to Weightwatchers tonight and it's going to be a sorry sight I tell you!  I have been a guzzle grub this week as my Nan would've said!  Still gotta just face the music, get the telling off and move on.

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all

Another Quick post from me as I have one hour to mod my boards!

I had my hair cut & coloured I dont recognise myself! It looks really sleek, posh and sexy  In fact Dh said shall we go upsatirs when he first saw it 
I held my nephew today when he had his Jabs bless him he did cry!
Ive been on a spending spree as well today new trousers two tops and more perfume, Mum diddnt call afterall so I just tidyed up and cooked tea, I now have a large glass of wine which is going down a treat  

Harts bit late I know but have a safe trip and hope everything go's well 

Emily Glad the ms isnt too bad  for the sciatica

Lou  I think I am going to make the trip to yours next week would friday be OK  I'm thinking I could stay the night at mums and spend saturday with her 

Frill       Follie Growing vibes!

Jen  hows things now hun  send me a Pm if you need a shoulder.

Amanda Glad your cats came back ok, I sure do feel good about no more nightshifts, not sure about the no week day lie ins . . . .

Nicky you Ok up there on  hun

Mez   Missed ya - glad your still reading

Vicki hows things with you

Fluffs   for having the lergy, Like sue says though its a cyber hug, Ive already got the sore throat!

Shezza  how did Zac & freya cope with the move?

Suzie any piccys from your fab trip ?

Free darlin, your quiet hope your OK, 

Ceri ((hug)) Lissy and her teeth, Well done on getting half your christmas shopping done

Shelle Glad your internet conection came back! I saw your pictures on ********, looked really good, glad you had a nice time.

Sue I had another downloading speee today 

Well tommorow is my first day at my new Job, got to be there for 9am I feel really nervous 
so I am up for a bath and early night.
I will post quickly when I get in, as I am off out tommorow evening for a leaving do, not mine thats next week.

Take care all
~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

with your new job tomorrow Dizzi - I'm sure you'll love it!

Amanda xxxx​


----------



## Shellebell

Evening girls

I will be glad when this week is over and I have a week off work   I am trying to do all my usual stuff and people keep asking me questions. I have decided to offload lots of bits tomorrow and train others to do some of my stuff, just to make sure I don't get loads to come back to 
Spotting has finally stopped, was it something to do with ov  all guesswork as not being monitored, so made sure fitted in a bit of   last night  

Dizzi ~ So are we going to see some pic's of this fab hairdo then  Will be thinking of you tomorrow
Lou ~ topping up your   &   hun
Fluffs ~ I hope you are feeling better hun
Amanda ~ Jinx has gone mad this evening with the fireworks, just cause someone round here has got some really cheap ones which just screech and bang not far up  
Ceri ~ healing huggles for lissy and those nasty teggies  
Em ~ Glad to here the ms is easing but pants about the sciatica  When does DH go for tests/get results back
Frill ~ another top up     I forget, when is your next scan/checkup?
Free ~ I hope things are OK with you hun  
NICKY ~ CAN YOU HEAR ME UP THERE , I HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Ceri.

am here again to finish off (or at least attempt to) personals!

shelle ... damn work, yep get em all train up to do ALL of your stuff then all you have to do when you go back to work is just sit there! sounds like a great plan! (could even train em to brew up for ya!)

dizzi ... we NEED to see this new hair cut. very curious! is it a lot shorter? show us a pic! thinking about getting mine all lopped off to, all i ever do is tie it back, stop it being grabbed off! so was gonna go for a bob, but dunno yet! Hve a fantastic day at your new job tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you, hope they break you in gently.

em ... bet ya cant wait for gender scan can ya? what do you think? g  or b  i reckon a boy!

nicky ... hello m2b how ya feeling? bet youre still smiling! fab!

free ... you been a lil quieter than usual hun, hope youre ok and taking it easy?

Jen ... how are you hun? hows work going? hope youre slowing down a bit, you always seem to be busy busy busy. take it easy you!

frillypops ... whens the next scan , fingers crossed its all going swimmingly. no more headaches i hope? have chaz n dave been ok last couple of days with the bangs and that?

right i gonna go for a dip before bed and slink into my freshly made bed ... bliss! love to all XXX


----------



## Lou F ❁

Evening all
thanks for the hugs everyone they really are appreciated.
It seems i have an ear infection again and a retracted ear drum not sure what it means but it hurts alot  am on 1500mg of AB's so hoping it will be on the mend real soon.

Sue i bet your piccy was lovley they were prob jealous that why they didnt mention yours   rotton sods tho 

Shell time off is a mare when all u do is worry about going back  to you

Dizzi i hope tomorrow goes really well for you, am sure it will be fine. Next fri will be great u cud stay over here if u want n go to your mums sat morn it up to you i dont mind i have a spare room ready for a visitors.   

Amanda no it wasnt practical way too expensive and Al's work are being pratts   short notice and then very unaccomodating (sp)  

Soooozie mines a glass of Dr Whites      that made me chuckle hope u r all well and settling back into home life   

Ceri  huge hugs to Lissy bless her little tootie pegs    Not sure how long Al away for no less than 3 weeks tho for sure  

Em hope things with DH sort themselves out. Hope u ok 2 

MJ fab to see u around what is your news then what is keeping u soo busy 

Nicky has your news started to sink in yet ?? 

Free how are you u r quiet hope all ok  

Frill hows u doing hope u r all bloated in the nicest possible way IYKWIM    

Saila how u feeling tonight or tomrrow when u prob read this 

Fluffs hows ur man flu  how is little A   

Harts  hope u there all safely  

Jen  just wanted to send u hugs for when u read   

Right i hope i aint missed anyone if i have i blame the AB's   
Bed for me Al is in his bed abit drunk it is his Birthday after all   so i am off up to my bl**dy huge bed all alone to watch next weeks spooks  

Night all
      
Lou
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Thanks for the hugs and also for asking after Ian

He has to go back to the drs on friday morning at 10am and then they will take things from there in all honesty we are thinking of changing drs as up to now they havent been too great and they seem to be dragging their feet i think they think because we had ivf we can pay to go private for everything and dont understand that the IVF is NHS

Ceri aaaah yes we are looking forward to it Ian would go tomorrow if he could no patience
Have u seen the bump pic in the gallery, everyone is guessing girl but we are not bothered either way so long as healthy we dont mind

Dizzi lots of luck for tomorrow honey

Love to everyone just watching eastenders then off to bed!

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi All mum turned up! there went my early night

So I am only just back here, thank goodness my boards are quiet, Mum took a piccy of my hairdo, so I will upload and post! just ignore the dbl chin, the bags under my eyes and spots!

Catch you all tommorow, after youve had a giggle at my last daty at work picture!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Frill

*Dizzi, you look gorgeous! And your new hair do ain't bad either!   

Seriously, I love your hair. I hope your first day in the new job goes really well. Is it today? Good luck hon!

Be back soon for some personals.

xxxxxxx*


----------



## Fluffs

Good luck in the new job Dizzi    I see why the NHS hasn't got any spare cash if it's funding all this fancy dress            Seriously though you look fab and as Frill   says, the new hairdo ain't bad either!  

Hello everyone, hope you are all doing ok?  Big   to everyone.  Back later  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Dizzi ... wow, loving the new 'do' you look fab hun


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ditto what everyone else said, Dizzi!!  You look fabulous - great hair cut!  I love the way it just curls in at the bottom.  It is also great to put a face to the name!  Glad your hubby likes his "new" wife!!!  Good luck in your new job!!!!!!  You did some downloading?  I didn't think there was anything left for you to download!!!   

Em, I hope everything goes well at the doctors on Friday.

Get well soon Lou F!

Shellebell - hope the weekend comes around quickly for you!

Our class had a chat with some women who are trying to promote more contact between people from the city and the country.  Very interesting.  Although the pregnant woman did sit opposite me, flaunting her bump, I am sure it was taunting me!!!!   

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Glad you like the piccy's
I'm home!

What a fun first day, The Practice manager was on a course (instead of doing my induction & paperwork) and the Practice nurse was poorly with a migrane so canceled her afternoon surgery and sent me home early too  I bumped into an old friend who waas the IT guy and sat in on a few consultaions, I did one ECG and pressed a couple of buttons on the pc, Back tommorow an hour later than officially, I think I'm going to like this new job, Oh just one spanner in the works they need me in on Sat 17th for Flu jabs, So I am going to have to postpone my trip to Lou/Mum by one week 

Lou I will Pm you hun,  prehaps we can just meet at Cheshire Oaks on the friday instead 

Sue ((hug)) the lady wasnt taunting you she was showering you with baby dust 
 cheeky moo theres loads more to download, its whether my PC can handle it all without adding more memory 

Back in a bit,

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo

Dizzi 

glad that your first day went well

Enjoy your afternoon wont you

Em


----------



## Shellebell

Hi Girls

Glad the day went well Dizzi 
Fabby haircut and   at you leaving pics

Sue Ditto what Dizzi said, she may have given you some luck.(even thou it hasn't worked in work here with me yet. Last count was 5 babies under 6 mths and 4 pg ladies   )

anyone heard from Free  She was away at the weekend to a bike rally wasn't she?

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xx


----------



## Suzie

hi

Am here just mega busy trying to get house deals done so we can move in 5 weeks time !  

Dizzi love the hair! 

Frill  to you !

love to all
be back later when I get 5 mins as sw coming in an hour! 

x


----------



## MrsRedcap

*I'm back!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

YAY!​​


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hmmmm...Me ikkle swamp ducks, you lot have been gabbing!

Well...over these past few weeks I've been going out, getting piddled   and having a jolly good time!!! Went out Friday night to a Fancy dress Halloween disco in the pub..I went as a goth schoolgirl   It so took me back to my younger days when I was a goth. I was sooooo happy to put on the black make up again (and before you all start no jokes that I didn't need to get dressed up for Halloween       )

The break from TTC has done us the world of good. I'll start the Clomid again after xmas, ring the clinic to get some more (my last two cycles) and then if doesn't work..we'll stop TTC altogether after that. I'll just spoil everyone elses kids  

Nicky....I'm so happy for you 

Dizzi....Lovin the new hair doo! Very seductive   Good luck with the new job! Break a leg as they say  

Mandy....Thinking of you. Kieran is doing well he's settled in Liverpool. Going down next week for his 18th Birthday and we're going clubbing  I may be 35 but I'll show those young ones I ain't past it yet and not a doddery old fart 

Em....Glad your pregnancy is going well.

Shelley....  hope the clomid is going ok

Lou F...Sorry things have been so crappy...life sucks at times eh?  But these things are sent to try us.

Frill... 

Suzie....Good luck with the house move. and so close to christmas   are you mental??  

I know I've missed loads of people...I'm sawwy   but sending you all    and  

Love and lots of Hugga chugga butties

Vicki x x x x


----------



## Shellebell

MrsR you loon   I threw a strop today as the girls at work are arranging a night out clubbing this weekend and I wasn't invited. I think my exact words were 'do you think I sit at home with hubby and a cup of cocoa'   ......well I do most nights but they dont have to know that  

Suzie  5 WEEKS   Be careful, Santa might loose you. We don't want him delivering to the wrong address


----------



## MrsRedcap

Me? Loon?   whatever gave you that idea??  

I'd have thrown a strop too if I wasn't invited out clubbing!   Just chuck a Baileys in your cocoa


----------



## Frill

[size=11pt]*Mmmmmm Baileys and cocoa!!! *

*Mrs R* - good to see you posting. 35? Over the hill? Never! It's really good to hear that your break from TTC has recharged your batteries and helped you get your head around some stuff.   for the clomid

*Cericericericeri * - ooh my little treasure I LOVE your avatar   With such support how can it be anything other than a BFP (pma pma pma pma)!!!!!

*Suzie * - thanks for the  top up too! OMG 5 weeks! You're going to have a mental Chrimbo!

*Em * - I hope DH's appointment gives you both some answers my hon. Glad you're doing okay - keep up with the resting malarky when you need it

*Shelle * - hello missus! I've heard from Free today by text. I think she's doing okay, just really knickknacked. How are you?

*Lou * -  Did your snuggle with the duvet and Spooks help last night?  And yes, I'm lovely and bloated - didn't realise until I had to put some "real" clothes on (rather than jim jams) for a meeting and had a horrendous muffin top! 

*Sue * - ditto what Dizzi said (she is mega-wise) pg lady was throwing babydust at you!

*Free * - helloooo matey - don't worry, it's nearly bedtime! 

*Nicky * - have you still got a good view of us all from up their on your 

*Fluffs * - hello my hon, thanks for the  too

*Dizzi * - your first day at work doesn't sound too bad, eh? Shame about the Saturday though.

*Amanda * - hello my hon, how are you doing

*Jen *  thinking of you sweet

*Salia * - how's things hon? Are you feeling a bit better?  What's the latest on the house?

*Harts * - I hope you've arrived safely - post when jetlag is a thing of the past

*Shezza, MJ*, and anyone I may have missed (by accident)  and 

I'm doing okay - although felt horrid yesterday. I'm trying to get work done this week as EC could be next week. . Got ultrasound on Friday morning so we'll see how those lovely follies are doing. DH is having to work long hours at the mo and family are asking us out for get-togethers and so we're having to be creative with excuses!

If I'm honest, I'm starting to feel the pressure a bit, but managing to stay positive - you lot are a MASSIVE help - which just amazes me.

Have a good evening
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Awww Frill, not long now    you might have EC on my birthday  
Thanks for the update on Free, thought we might have lost her on cloud nine for a while. Think we need to tie a bit of string to her and Nicky


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies , 
I'm here  As Frill said i've just been too tired to be posting  and i'm sure that sounds really pathetic , but i get in from work , cook tea and fall asleep  I'm thinking of you all though 
The bike rally was ok at the weekend , great fireworks , though TBH i was ready to leave for 10pm - what a blummin party pooper eh  There was a few odd lookes when we arrived in the car , and to see me drinking my J20 and not bopping round with a pint of stella , but every one understood and was well pleased when they found out why  Gonna be looking for a sidecar soon 

Not sure if i'm gonna catch up with everyone tonight , but must say ......

Dizzi  , I'm sorry i didn't wish you well in your new job , feel awfull for missing that  I hope it continues to go at a nice steady pace for you  You new hairdo looks lovely - yough not sure about your hat in the first photo  We used to do similar things when i worked in a nursing home to poor ppl who were leaving 

Frill , Were all here for you , willing you on and sending tons and tons of    BTW Baileys and cocoa Mmmmmmmmmm ( well in my former life  )

Harts , So sorry i missed wishing you luck too , i hope all wnet well and you are now setteling down , in a fully floored house !! Also hope your fur babies had a decent flight .

Lou , Big big huggles for you missis  I think getting a little job sounds a great idea for keeping you occupied and your mind busy , as well as the cash coming in handy for some nice treats 

Shelle , Did you get an appology and an invite outr clubbing anyway then 

Nicky , How are you hunni  has it sunk in yet or are you still having to check the pee stick on an hourly basis 

Saila , Are you feeling any better darlin ? 

Mrs R , Hellooooooo and welcome back 

Shezza  , Glad your in your new home now , are you feeling more settled ?

Fluffs , Are you feeling better now ? Has the lurgy left you ? I do hope so !!

Ceri  , Hows the xmas shopping going miss organised  Has Lissy done any more tricks recently ?

Em  , Hope you and the bump are keeping well  Also hope DH is feeling lots better now , i can understand that must of been worrying , but hopefully more tests will put both your minds at ease .

Mandy , I hope weight watchers wasn't too horrendous - wishing you louck with the new diet/eating prrogramme 

Well i think thats about all i can do for now ..... I know i've missed some of you out , but it don't mean i don't luv ya 

Love n huggles all round

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya chitters

just a quickie from me 

Thinking of you all

It seems one thing after another in this house i tell you

Today i woke up and my neck was total agony i cant move it to the right nor can i tilt it back have had wheat bag on it much of the day went for a lie down this afternoon and was in agony and then i couldnt lift my head off of the pillow Ian had to lift me up was a bit scary am currently propped up with pillows

I have taken some paracetamol this afternoon will take some more before bed

Am seeing midwife tomorrow afternoon and have gp appt on friday morning (straight after Ian  )

Ian said i sound tired so go to bed but am trying to stay up another hour or else i will be awake and up between 2 and 3

My mums on a late today and will prob ring at about 930ish and if i dont answer will worry

Willow has had a streak of naughtiness today is quite funny 
she takes toys upstairs and what fun it is to throw them down the stairs  
glad the back door doesnt have glass in! then she took her squeaky toys into the bedroom and wouldnt stop squeaking it until dh woke up and stroked her shes been a minx all day hope it means she sleeps tonight which she normally does 

Going to check my boards then logging off for the night!

PS good to see Vicki back 

Em


----------



## Ceri.

Evening chit chat chitterers!

not long got outta the tub, de-fluffed, de-haired, exfoliated, moisturised, lis put to bed, brought back down, put back again and now enjoying a glass of the white stuff (with a lot of lemonade!) dh gone to his mates for an hour (thank the lord!) so just me, you and the pc! 
Well i've done just over half my xmas shopping (cant quite believe it!) and am eager to finish it all off. though it nearly went in the bin yesterday! had put all stuff i bought so far in a black bin bag (very clever!) and stuck it next to the internal garage door to be put away. chris picks it up and says 'this for the bin?' NOOOoooo!  Dimwits the pair of us! 
anyway gonna go see what delights are on the box. best make the most of having the remote! 
Free glad to see ya back x
Love to all


----------



## Shellebell

Ceri ~ That is not a very funny story in my Sis house. My niece was in the process of moving out and my BIL was trying to get into her room to decorate. Everything ended up in black bin bags, including my nieces wardrobe. You can imagine the costs of some of the clothes in there (she was 18 at the time) 
Well BIL chucked EVERYTHING out, niece was not impressed at all   Threw a mega strop that lasted a week and ended up with my BIL having to pay for a whole new wardrobe that following weekend


----------



## Fluffs

Shell/Ceri Oops!    Easily done though as DH put the rubbish out yesterday and then went in to the kitchen and said 'not another bag of rubbish, I've just put one out' He'd only gone and put the (white) Age Concern charity bag I'd filled with clothes in the wheelie bin


----------



## Martha Moo

just popping in to save us from goig off the page  

Hope everyone is doing ok

DH isnt home from work yet
he fell asleep on the train and lord knows where he ended up somewhere between here and possibly edinburgh    

not sure hes laughing much though hopefully he will be home in next hour or so 

Hope everyone is doing ok
Neck much the same, got Midwife appt this pm hope to hear jellybeans heartbeat 

Love to all
back later on

Emxx


----------



## Shellebell

Em ~ I hope Ian got back in one piece !! I always panic about falling alseep on trains, esp coming back from London, frightened I would end up in Bedford or beyond


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Wow you girls have chitter chattered 

Sorry for being AWOL  I am feeling better now 

I am starting to get excited about Christmas now even tho I haven't a thing done! I am clearing lots of debts ready to move into new house.... <--- pls don't ask about moving date etc it's all pear shaped at the mo  I bought a Good Housekeeping mag today as they have lots of stuff on Christmas. Getting shopping done asap! I aim to be done before the first week in December then it will be wrapping, decor and none stop baking and brewing mulled wine! 

Em ~ Not long ago my brother did that after being out all night in Newcastle he ended up in York  I thought it must be a blonde thing but it sounds like a man thing 

Ceri ~ I wish I had half my christmas shopping done! I am hopeless. We are making a list tonight and getting sorted 

Free ~ I hope the tiredness eases off soon and you are blooming!!

Frill ~ Exciting times ahead missus  not long now till chucky egg collection!

MrsR ~ I wanted some more clomid and at least some met while I am having my break until March (IVF) They won't give me it 

Suzie ~ Wow  5 weeks time  I thought we were bad moving... mind you the way our buyer mortgage offer is going we could be moving in 5 weeks too 

Dizzi ~ I love the new hair!! 

Sue ~ I sometimes feel like bumps are taunting me too  I am glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks it 

Sorry to anyone I have missed


----------



## Ceri.

Lou ...


----------



## AmandaB1971

eh?  Come on Ceri tell us what we're celebrating or have I missed something?! 

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ceri spill the beans !

Lou  

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Just checked my phone . . . sure enough a message from Lou . . . .* 
LOU


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya 

Just a quickie as am waiting for a call from the dog warden 

Just wanted to say Frill good luck for your scan tomorrow             

Will try and get back later on for personals

Em


----------



## Lou F ❁

AM OF TO IRELAND ON SATURDAY        
AM SOOO HAPPY FOR A CHANGE     
Only down side i asked my sis to take me to airport and she said she cant as she will have a hangover    it her Bday tomorrow i understand that but am sooo pi$$ed of with her, i made her a sodding cake today bought her lovley pressies and made sure her 18 year old son got her stuff   
God i cant wait to get away now. So it looks liike a very early train 3 changes and a bus to get me the 1 hour drive instead.
Back later on i am trying to pack and tidy house that looks like a bomb site   
Hugs ta Ceri   
lol
Lou
   ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lou could a taxi not do it cheaper/quicker 

Ungratefull sister she needs a chitter bash!   

~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971

That's great news Lou.

Em Hunny why are you waiting for the dog warden? 

Axxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

£50 for a cab Dizzi so nope not an option chitter bash is deffo in order !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Prehaps as your sister cant drive you she would go havles on the fare 

OK I did see the pig fly past my window . . . .


----------



## Martha Moo

Amanda 

Where we live about 3 doors up there is a couple with a rottweiller
Its only about 5 or 6 months, its always shut out in the yard, its covered in poop (the garden) and its always jumping at the fence barking quite fiercly and growling the last few days its been worse 

My dad dropped me off tonight he collected me from Morrisons as the cupboards were bare i walked past the thing lurched over the fence was growling and barking and i had to run to my door it was outside and growling fiercely if i hadnt have ran and dropped my shopping i reckon it would have had me 

When i took willow out the same thing happened but willow started growling back at it (she doesnt bark) and we got past safely

theres 4 houses that share access and i am the 3rd one to report it now

The fence is only like 3 ft high so not hard for it to get over it so the dog warden was supposed to ring back but hasnt so supose it will be in the morning now trouble is whn it jumps the fence and is growling and barking the owners dont even go out to it just leave it and when it lunges for you even if they see it say nothing 

Just thankful that Willow is well behaved and doesnt scare the neighbours half to death

they think shes lovely well she is but i am obviously biased!


----------



## Martha Moo

Oooooh

Lou 


Have a wonderful time in Ireland with Al

What a bummer about your sister understand it being her birthday and all

actually she sounds a bit like my sister (no comment!)

Em


----------



## AmandaB1971

Em  That's terrible hun I do sympathise cos of what happened to us with that big bl00dy thug of a bull terrier that attacked us the other week! Why do people insist on having dogs if they aren't going to look after them properly and train them and be responsible!! It's damned annoying.  Be careful hun when you and Willow go out again! 

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Emily Have to agree with Amanda, Its Dogs one of my biggest phobias, so much so I wont take Amber & Lady out on my own EVER!

Meant to say Amanda did anything ever come of your attack


----------



## AmandaB1971

No Dizzi, nobody gave two hoots about it! Dog Warden didn't care and neither did Police! 

Axxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Amanda/Dizzi

Thanks, i dont often take Willow out by myself 

My mum used to come around and take her but shes too scared to come around now because of the rottie

I agree you shouldnt own a dog if you are not willing to put in the time training them and time to look after them

I am not saying i am the worlds best dog owner but i do spend time with her, i have trained her and continue to do so and i spend as much time with her as she needs, Willow is now totally wonderful, you will prob remember a while back when she had a seperation anxiety she has overcome that now, and we can now go out and not need to worry 

Shes turned into a wonderful doggie but i truly believe if i hadnt put time and energy into her she could well of gone the other way!

Em


----------



## Suzie

WATCH OUT IRELAND LOU IS COMING  

Have fun hun  ( i would have driven you if i was closer  )

EM - stupid dog!! some people need bashing 

just off to bed as weather here is horrible and really feeling bad for those nearer the coast as severe weather warning for them and water nearly at roadside already  

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Amanda

thats shocking that neither the dog warden or police wanted to know 

I think Ians going to re-arrange the front room so we can go out the front door and bypass the horrid dog the lounge is small and pokey but there has to be a way 

Suzie thinking of you down there hun

Sleep well and stay safe hun

Em


----------



## Wraakgodin

Em, sorry to hear about your dog problem, I can only suggest keep pestering people to get it sorted.  Hope your neck is better and all your appointments go well today.

Lou, have a great trip!!!!!!  

Sailia, hope you get things sorted soon!

Nothing interesting going on here.  School this morning, Sims this afternoon , Reiki this evening.  Tomorrow DIY and a birthday party in the evening.  

I think I spend too much time on FF, I find myself putting the code for  at the bottom of my "normal" e-mails!!!!     I do realise and delete it before I send it!   

Sue


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Just popping to say frill hope todays scan goes well sweetie

will be thinking of you

Just a quickie as i have to go and get ready for the 

Have rung the env health and dog warden and they will write to them and look into 
meanwhile just a case of putting up with it

I told them about last night and they said once they hear from us things may change i said they want to because i am pg and can do without being chased into my house!

Best get a shuffle on

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Great news Lou 

Em ~ I agree, the same for all pets if you don't have the time don't get them!!

Frill ~ Good Luck for the scan!!

Hope your all ok Chitters! Thank god it's friday yaaaay!! xx


----------



## Ceri.

My god! i had over a page to catch up on! I went to bed at 8.10 last night when most of ya were gabbing!

Frillypops    for your scan hun 

em hope that dog gets sorted out, i wont take our dog out on my own either now, had too many near misses with other dogs.

sue you got your days filled up havent ya!

suzie hope you escaped the storms down there hun, doesnt look good on the telly at all. must be frightening

dizzi do you get the proverbial flying pigs too? we get em here an all, usually when dh says he's going to clear his clothes up off the bedroom floor. the pig flys past the window and i end up doing it!

Feel much better today, went to bed early last night cos felt like poo, terrible stomach ache, been getting it most evenings after eating tea. gonna start a food diary, see if theres owt in particular bugging me. 
Gonna go out for a walk in a mo, when i can get my butt in gear to get dressed. Lis is all ready, i'm not! 
Will no doubt be back later!


----------



## Lou F ❁

Morning
I became an auntie this morning she went into labour at 3am and baby boy born at 5.25 am. Dont know anymore details as it seems i dont need to know anything apart from arrival, so dont know weight or name as have not had 1 text or phone call since the news i am more gutted about that than the baby     
My mother words were Donna has had baby this mornin all is well, " oh well love it is over now" like now the bump is gone i can get over it not that seeing the baby will be hard for the next oh i dont know 10 years or so     
Just got to decide wether i can go and see him b4 i leave for Ireland, will it haunt me if i dont or will it be harder if i have seen him, i do know i cant go to hospital.
God i just dont know what to feel am all over the place happy that here safely but green with jealousy that he not mine.
enough of my horridness    
lol
Lou
   

i had to call myself still no txtxs or calls he called Cameron James.


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ladies ,
Phew thank goodness its Friday !!!
Lou , I am so pleased you will be able to go and join AL  , my heart also goes out to you with your sisters news though hun  I can only imagine how hard it all is  I had a bad enough time even looking at my sister when she first found she was pg ( ashamed about it but thats how it was  ) and i know that seeing friends babies for the first time has always been very difficult for me too . I hope you find the right decision on what to do with your sisters baby , and wishing you strength to get through it - also hope that lots of babydust will rub off on to you 

Em , How awfull for you with that dog  I remembver a few years ago i tried reporting some ppl who weren't being responsible for their dogs , but unfortunatly we live in such a sue me sue you society it never got very far . My advice is to stay well clear the other side of the road , and just be prepared to expect the worse - sorry if that sounds bad , but you got to watch you and that precious bump 

Suzie , How are you over in tractorland ? I hope your ok ? I must admit i havent seen the news since getting in , but i saw the warnings on GMTV this morning  Hope your ok 

Frill , I really hope your scan went well hunni , and that you have some nice juicey follies in there  I think i'll just do you a little follie growing dance to make sure        ........ there that feels better 

Ceri , I quite often see pigs flying by our window , especially when DH promises to sort out paperwork , notes and magazines 

Dizzi , Hows the new job going ? is it still nice and steady ? I do hope so - you deserve a rest 

Saila , I glad to hear you can see the brightness again at the end of the tunnel  you sound like your gonna be secone in line for the miss organised christmas title - Ceris just ahead right now though 

Nicky , How are you doing my love ? Is it a comfy cloud your sitting on ?

Tomorrow is DH's birthday , and i'm annoyed at blummin amazon for not delivering the stuff i ordered for him on time  so i've had to go out and buy a contingency prezzie , so it looks like i've started my xmas shopping too  as the stuff i ordered from amazon will go to his xmas box now . 
Had a call from the midwife today about my first visit , oh my goodness  she asked which hospital i wanted to go to  i don't have a clue - i'm so nieave in all this business as i've shut myself off from it for so long - guess i'm gonna have to call my friend and get the low down of what i need to know , feel very excited !!

Getting near my bedtime so gona shoot , 
Love ya all 
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Thanks Free n Dizzi for the reply n texts
I went, i saw and i fell in LOVE OMG he is devine i fed him, put my blinkers on to walk through the ward but the look on my sisters face when she saw me was worth it   she really didnt know i was going i had told her all along i couldnt do it but i did and am very very proud of myself.
I am leaving for Ireland at 9.30 am but taking laptop so will be online at some point once i am there. I will post a piccy of Cameron later on.
Thanks again huge hugs
lol
Lou


----------



## Ceri.

Ah you go lou! I can understand how bloody hard it mustve been, but like i said you delved right down and pulled all your strength out. Your sister will be so proud of you even though she may not fully understand your feelings. I'm proud of you too. Well done lou 
Roll on Feb!  then you can make youre sister an auntie 

Frillypops ... how did it go hun?

Back in a bit X


----------



## Lou F ❁

Piccy in the gallery for u to see    
night all
lol
Lou


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quick post from me - Nephews are still up - Five more minutes  

Lou I am extreamly proud of you, I know what you did took an amazing amount of courage and personal strength 
but it is so worth it   now you can go to Ireland and be free of that particular demon 
sorry my texts were late on, I'm k- nackered, today has been non - stop I wont bore you but lets just say nearly 8 and nearly 9 are hard work!

Free   Good news on the midwife visit, I hope your friend gives you good advice for your hospital choice

Take care all
Catch up Sunday

~Dizzi~

Boys just had lights turned out and a first warning!
Off to look at Cameron now


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Lou ~ Great news that you have managed to get over and see Al. Dizzi what Dizzi said, I got so choked up when reading how brave you were seeing your Sis and bubs. Can just imagine you striding into the hosp   

Frre ~ I hope you got some answers from your friend for the MW appoint. I have always thought it was some odd questions that they expect you to answer so early on.

Em ~ I hope you have recovered from that awful dog. What makes some people think they only need to feed a dog to own it 

Frill ~ Did/Are you having your scan today    

Well not much going on here. I have been sooo tired over the past few days. Did my rota'ed Sat this morning, so no more work for a week  I went to bed at 8 last night, I fell asleep after dinner at 730  
I am off to MIL's this afternoon   as they are away for my birthday.  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hello from the emerald isle    sat in reception waiting for Al to get home from work     had a large glass of the white stuff and god my head is pounding    am chuffed to be here i was smiling whilst driving down here.    
Now i know i can get online i will pop in during the day when i not out shopping    
huge hugs to all
have a fab birthday Shell and thanks everyone for lovley messages, still in shock that i did what i did but very proud of  myself too.
lol
Lou


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Hello everyone 

I keep reading but never get chance to post after work because I'm so shattered already 

So I'm here for a spot of SD and some personals 

Shelley  - A week off sounds lovely  Have fun at MIL's this afternoon 

Dizzi  - Hows the OU course going? Liked the photos of you 

Frill  - Sending truck loads of the   right bac at you Hun, Have everything crossed for you 

Lou  - Have a fantastic time in Ireland with Al Hunny    's for you chick 

Free  - I can't believe you have been asked about hospitals already  I have a choice of 2 both around the same distance away (20 mins) But I wouldn't have a clue about which one to pick! I know the one I'd like to use (the one where I was born  ) But at the moment if there is any complications you have to be sent to the other one for the birth  Besides I have asthma so not sure if I can go to the first one or not yet 

Ceri  - Sorry you were feeling poo, Hope your feeling better soon chick 

Em  - Hope something got sorted out about that dog 

Sue  - Hope you had fun with the DIY today and have fun tonight too 

Suzie  - Hope you haven't been affected by the flooding Hun  Hows K2 doing? You busy packing? 

I can't see any further back for all the posts! so am gonna guess now 

Vicki  - Fab to see you back Hun 

Harts  - Hope the move has gone well Hun, I now you will be busy unpacking and sorting for a while yet but can't wait to hear from you 

Fluffs  - Hope you and A are OK 

Mandy  - How you doing Hun? Hope DH hasn't had any more DIY misshaps 

Jen  - How you doing Hun? When you coming to sort my garden out for me? 

Shezza  - Hope your settled in now Hunny and you and the babes are OK 

Hello to anyone I have forgotten 

It still hasn't sunk in yet  I went to my DR's surgery to find out what I do etc and the receptionist asked me if I had had my pregnancy confirmed with the DR yet, I said no, I don't know what I'm meant to be doing which is why I am asking, She then said `Well how do you know your pregnant then?  `  I said 6 pregnancy tests have told me so over the last week and explained about IVF, I had to do a sample within 40 mins and have it in by 2pm, OMG the pressure!!! I managed a tiny little bit in the pot   I have an appointment with the nurse for wednesday for the result 
Anyway, first scan at clinic is booked in for 26th Nov 

Had a horrible dream last night that has had me upset most of the morning I need to stop being silly 

Thank you all for your messages, I'm not ignoring you, Just shattered and am usually logged off by 9/10pm each night which is not like me  So have had time after work for tea and to read the boards before heading to bed.

John has tea on and it smells like it should almost be ready 

Chat soon Guys
Nicky x x x


----------



## Shellebell

Nothing really to say, just saving us from page 2


----------



## Suzie

Page 2 !  

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!

Didn't do any DIY yesterday in the end!  Drove 40 minutes to an outlet centre in Germany and bought a couple of skirts, a bag to carry my school books and a pair of shoes!  

Good luck with the test results, Nicky!!    Sorry to hear about your bad dream, hope you had a restful sleep last night.

Big wave to Lou!  Hope you have a great time!  Well done on facing your fears, I am proud of you.  I couldn't access the picture, not sure what I am doing wrong!

Shelley - have a great week!!!  Are you doing anything interesting?

Freespirit - hope DH had a great birthday.  Hope you get Amazon sorted out!  I have heard of quite a few instances of things not turning up on time.  

Ceri - hope you feel better soon.  When you do your food diary remember to put drinks down as well.  I was in my 20s when I found out that I was allergic to caffeine - people look at me strangely when they offer me a hot drink and I just ask for water!  Hope you get it sorted soon.

Love and hugs to all

Sue


----------



## Shellebell

Afternoon all

Well I am stuffed. Went to the local hungry horse with my best mate and her kiddies. I think I need a nap to digest it all now  

Sue ~ cafreine  I hate coffee but can't do without my tea. 
Nothing planned for the week. I have a few housey bits to do that I have been putting off  and want to get a head start on the xmas shopping. 

I hope everyone is having a fab weekend and wrapping up warm   hehe

Love n Hugs
Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just a quick post from me, I have loads to do today but ended up going back to bed with a migrane, so I am only going to be on here a short while, and hopefully back later on this evening, I need to do my OU study as online too as I have the first test to do tonight as the closing date is tommorow  and looking at the screen is not helping, I'm having my eyes tested tuesday as I am finding I am getting closer and closer to the screen, and having to make the text larger!

Can I ask for an AF dance its cd58, and I'm getting really fed up with the hot flushes making my life a misery atm.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend, 
Back Later peeps 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Shellebell

I hope this helps Dizzi


----------



## Ceri.

For you Dizzi ..... 








 






















































































Evenin everyone, hope youre all okay?


----------



## Ceri.

Oh Dizzi Q for ya...
Something thats been buggin me/puzzling me for a while.... !!
Why are some members names in silver on the online bit in index page? i have a theory but not sure if i'm right or not!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks for the dances!

Ceri Ive not seen any names in silver (no one online at the moment) so will look later,
Suzie may know  also 3 of your dance pictures are exceeded bandwith so not showing 

Off to work its my first Long day! 
See you all this evening 

~Dizzi~
Happy Monday​


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Chitters 

Dizzi ~ I said an AF prayer for you!   Hope it works and she gets here soon!!

Shelley ~ Hope you still don't feel stuffed! Did you get any Christmas shopping done?

Nicky ~ Great news about the scan!! Not long now I am counting the days down for you.

Lou ~    Well done

Free ~ That does sound exciting!! I bet you can wait to see the midwife.

I had a good weekend. Didn't do much packing   Really getting sorted this week though. It's just so cold to do anything


----------



## Lou F ❁

Huge Hugs to all
Al at work so am a bit of a loss really so sat in reception for as long as my battery will last feel abut cheeky coming down here with power cable     so am sticking to battery for now dont want to take pi$$ of the wifi that they dont tell u aout as u supposed to pay for it  
Had a lovley day yesterdya despite the rain we went to Tralee and Kilarny was nice and then back here for an afernoon nap      then out for dinner.

Dizzi hope work is OK today will do a dance for you too.
             

shell hugs to you have u started the shopping yet  
Ceri hugs to you too     to lissy
Saila hope u getting sorted for the move  
Nicky   to you 

Huge to everyone am nipping off to have a read thru site.
  
Lou


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi all!!!

Sorry - no time for personals - have to read a 200 page Dutch book before Thursday morning! On page 27 at the moment!!!!  But just thought I would do an AF dance for Dizzi    and wish you all a very happy Monday!!!!

Love and hugs 

Sue


----------



## Frill

* AF dance for Dizzi!
             

I know you are the smiley queen but I hope this helps!

Hello everyone! Thank you sooooooooooooo much for all the  (and the  dance Free ) and postive vibes and I'm so sorry I haven't posted for a while.  

First scan was on Friday and cos we have to get up at 6am to get to Oxford in time, I am knickknacked in the afternoons.  Anyhooo, had second scan this morning. All seems to be okay and looks like EC is on Friday . Er, feeling a bit real now. 

I've been a bit rubbish on the healthy eating - meals are fine, lots of veg and protein and virtually no red meat, but I'm stilll getting in a dose of cake/chockie fairly regularly and the odd cup of decaff. But I'm not going to let it stress me out. She says. 

I'm gonna come back and do personals to everyone later/tomorrow morning when I'm a lady of leisure. Basically I'm shutting the office for a few days so I can chitter chatter to my heart's content!

Love you lots

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Fluffs

Frill         best of luck for Friday hun  

Can I ask a cheeky favour please girls (I know, I know, I never do personals AND I want a favour        )  Can I have an AF dance too please.  I am on day 36 and it's the longest post pg cycle I've had and I was just getting used to them being 31-32 days long.  Don't want the   pcos to start winning again      

Hope all are well.  Big hugs to all  Promise to come back soon for a proper catch up  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

No probs Fluffs!  Dancing my socks off for both of you!!!!    

Sue


----------



## Suzie

AF dance for all


----------



## DizziSquirrel

So thats why I have belly cramps 

Back after my Tea


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening Ladies! 

Sorry I been AWOL all weekend but I've been on a real downer so just been on here to check my boards and then skulking off to hide again! I know it sounds stupid but I've been having a "what if" paranoia brought about by a friends of ours leaving his wife of 33 years for another woman!! I was totally shocked and it started to make me frightened that might happen to me. (I've absolutely no reason to suppose it would, but hell after 33 years you'd think the poor woman would be safe wouldn't you??! )

Anyway, here's another BIG AF dance for all those who need it.


----------



## Fluffs

Thanks for the dances girls - lets hope they do the trick    Suzie, just a question....which one is you on a Friday night?      

Mandy   

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Frill OMG second scan today -     
where have I been  


Mandy  I hope skulking off has made you feel better hun, we ALL need time away sometimes and hearing news like that after the year youve had is un-suprising it left you feeling down, its not stupid at all 

Lou  Glad youve arrived safe & sound, hows that wee nephew of yours doing 

Sue I guess theres no Sim play if your to finish that book in time!

Jen I know your having a wee time out right now, but I just want you to know I'm thinking of you 

Nicky, Vicky, Mez, Suzie, Shelle, Emily, Free & Shezza   &    & 
Hope your all Ok and had nice weekends sorry for my lack of personals I am concious (sp?) of the time and have dreafull back ache  its the  on her way!

Fluffs heres a dance for you hun  
​


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters

Sorry for my absence

I have had a few early nights (except last night)

DH had a few days off and so we spent some quality time together

We have ordered our pram on friday or part of it at least they cant get the carrycot in the same colour so we are shopping around elsewhere for that 

Made decision on nursery decor and will make start on that next year 

We have mw consultant and scan next week so a chilling week this week, am full of cold again, got a whopping cold sore and splitting headache so resting today

Just wanted to say

Dizzi/Fluffs hope your afs arrive very soon for you

Dizzi glad the new job is going well, did you get your online course stuff done

Fluffs lots of luck for your follie scan, EC Friday wow this seems to have happened quickly mind i think it does when its not your treatment! everything crossed honey

Sending love to all i havent mentioned will be back when my cold settles a bit

Em


----------



## Shellebell

Evening Girls

I thought my internet connection was down again last night, but I have now worked out what it is, rather DH has owned up to what it is   He is downing loading games and films etc on the PC upstairs and it takes up the whole bandwidth   I told him I don't care what is being downloaded, I am pulling the plug 

Well went shopping today and didn't really get started on the xmas shopping   but I now have loads of ideas 

Fluffs & Dizzi ~ I hope the dances are helping       
Amanda ~ Loads of  hun. Just as Dizzi said, it's sooo understandable to feel like that esp after the year you have had  
Frill ~ Great news on the TX hun. Will be thinking of you on Fri. Oooo on children in need day too  
Sue ~ I hope you are not reading this and that you are reading your book   
Em ~ Wow, time seems to be flying past. Now here you are talking about prams  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## freespirit.

Evenin all - oops don't want to sound like a copper there 
I'm here full of appologies again for not keeping up - sowwee 
Just needed to call in to wish Frill loads of luck for her scan tomorrow    

Dizzi , and Fluffs , heres my best one for you gals ( not that i can compete with Suzie & Dizzi's super dances )
          ​
Shell ,  Your DH  fancy him taking up all your pooter bandwidth - does he no realise there are priorities in life , i mean games v FF  tut tut tut

Dizzi , I hope that both the course you are doing and your new job are going well 

Lou , I 'm so proud of you for going to see your sis and the baby  , as has allready been said i know that that took soooooooooooo much courage and guts to do - well done you !!! Enjoy Ireland and being with Al .

Suzie , I'm lost with what your up to  You went on your jollies and then came back and sold your house super quick ? Am i right  Where are you moving too ?

Mandy  , Come here missis , you need a huggle  there thats a little better - listen hun , please don't hide when your on a downer , you know the  you get afterwards just ain't worth it 

Jen , Sending a big huggle to you tooo missis 

Saila  , how the packing going hun ? Are you having a good clear out as you go along ?

Well last time i posted i told you i was waitng for an amazon order for DH's birthday ....... it arrived monday  so its now in the christmas prez hidey hole . We went out on Saturday and ended up at a local bike clubs clubhouse , we were celebrating DH's and a friends birthday - it was quite fun , though cause it was a club house there was smoking in there which made me a bit paranoid for a while , i've got over it now though - just glad pubs are none smoking - flippin stunk when i got home ( oh theres nowt like an ex smoker having a moan is there  ) Got scan and m/w appointment on Thurs , have spoken to my bezzie friend and shes helped me decide on which hospital to nominate , you know i've hid myself away from pg stuff for so long i'm like a fish in the desert 

Can i just ask ladies ? Are you ok with me giving you my pg news like the above ? Maybe i'm just having a paranoid moment , but i feel a bit unsure when i know some of you are feelin down or having a tough time 

Anyway ladies , love ya'll

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Free - Speaking only for myself I want to hear about your Pg news hun, just as I do Em's and Nicky's.  It's like we're doing it by proxy!   You have all been where we are now so I'm just glad that finally your dreams have come true.  Anyway your little bubs has lots of Chitter Aunties waiting to hear of progress! 

Frill -  for your scan tomorrow.

Nicky - How are you?

Right I'm off I got boards to check before I go to bed and I'm keen to see my bed today I'm tired! 

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## Ceri.

AAAgh bugger it, just lost a post! 
Will catch up tomorrow! 
Good luck for scan 2moro frill hun X


----------



## Shellebell

Awww free ~ I am the same as Amanda. I love to hear of the pg's and stuff. I'm the same with all my mates pg's/kids  
Frill ~ Wishing you extra special luck from me for tomorrow   

nighty night all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

I am       fuming
i went down to meet Al for a drink in the hotel bar after work, it was nice met some of his workmates.
Anyway we came back up and Al's mobile had goin flat he picked up a charger thought it was his it wasnt just then his mobile rang and it went flat   anyway Al then acted like a 5 year old child and threw the charger across the room and low and behold it sodding hit my laptop screen and it has cracked it not on the surface but underneath so it like a spider web so now i can only see bits of the screen. I tell u i am soooooooooo  angry with him i could smother the snoring SOAB as i am typing. My laptop is my life line and without it i would be lost, his reaction is oh for gods sake stop moaning get a job and buy a new one      i would get a job but then when he sat lonely in a hotel room and calls me to come visit I CANT COZ I WORKING U STUPID T*AT. If it wasnt for the fact i would be cutting my nose of i would be on a flight home tomorrow and F*** him.

On a lighter note     Frill
Free i agree with the other's as to your pg news  
happy birthday Shell      for tomoz
right i am off for a wander round the site well as much as i can read anyway    
huge hugs
Lou
   

ps just incase someone knows a way of sorting the spider screen out without buying a new laptop i would appreciate any ideas. I dont have holiday insurance(hardly a holiday) it not under warrenty anymore either.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all

I echo the others Free, I am fine to read your news and updates, along with Emily & Nicky's - Ceri & Shezza are chitter's who have been in your shoes, so I am sure they will answer any Q's you have too
I'm sure you must feel a bit weird posting but Honestly It dosent bother me in the slightest, not here.
Job is going well, just settling in its certainly slowed me down, I even cooked a meal from scratch tonight and ate at a reasonable hour, Ive just sat and watched the tv for 2 hours! something I never normally do!
Study. . . got my CMA (first marked assignment in) need to do week 7 thursday- sun so am on target but still a bit overwhelmed by the technical side.
I went and had my eyes tested today as I am getting closer and closer to the screen when on the pc and having more headaches/back ache as a result, and I need reading glasses  so they are on order
Still no sign of the witch despite the dances, and my weight going up 5lb in two days!!!! plus my hot flushes are as bad as ever,
I give up with my body do you think It will sell on ebay ?

Shelle have I missed your Birthday   I hope not I noticed your avatar text!  Naughty DH

Frill      

Jen 
Sorry for such a short post, Ive loads still to do
Night all 

Lou you posted as I was typing  Oh hun  Silly Man needs his


----------



## Shellebell

birthday tomorrow, been to see parents today as they are going to see my uncle in Chester tomorrow, so it felt like my birthday tis afternoon, so the big kid in me decided to start celebrating tonight  
My parents are seeing the uncle that had the lung cancer op on top of old heart problems a while ago. He is having to have a full MRI scan in the next few days  as he hasn't been feeling to great 
On a lighter note, my Mum gave me the task of trying to email her cousin in the states. They live in california and the last post Mum sent out was sent back. Mum got herself in a tiz thinking about the fires they have been out there recently   Well I sent an email to the last address that we had, which was bounced back. The CSI in me came out and I have now only just been in succesful contact with her son via ********  I am sooo chuffed with myself  

Lou ~ Do you want me to go to Luton Airport and catch a plane with a bodybag


----------



## Lou F ❁

shell hope your uncle is ok u should go n visit n come n stay with me i only 12 miles from chester good excuse for a pi$$ up
As for body bag yes please  well a few he may be in a few parts by then
Have fab day tomoz.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Shelley - Happy Birthday for today Hunny, Hope you have a fab day and get some great presents 

 

Lou, sending big  's for you hun, Sorry don't know re the screen apart from taking it to a PC shop or similar and seeing what they say 

Hope everyone else is OK 

MS has kicked in here though haven't actually been sick, Just keep heaving into my bucket  The thought of eating before I get out of bed makes me feel worse! I'm not complaining though, I'm seeing it as a good sign so am pleased 

Have the day off today and got a friend coming round in a bit so off to do a bit of light tidying up, Thankfully John did most of it last night bless him 

Nicky x x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Ladies!!  

Nicky ~ Yaaaay for morning sickness   May it continue as I am taking it as a good sign for you too    

Shelley ~    

Dizzi ~ I think I might but in for an eye test, I am having the same problems  

LouF ~ Tell Al     

Free ~ I love to hear your news. It gives me hope!!  

Sorry to anyone I have missed


----------



## Fluffs

Yay Nicky        Do you gag when you try to brush your teeth though?  I was never sick but very nearly every time I brushed my teeth      

Shell, Happy Birthday again hun - still up for Chalky's?    

Lou,       to Al from me too      

Dizzi, seen the   yet? She's still not here    had rumblings but nothing yet although was extremely grumpy with DH yesterday so he says I have PMT      

Big hugs to all I missed, will catch up soon  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Thank you for my birthday wishes. Been with my best mate and her kids today. I had a homemade card from her nearly 3 year old. 
Fab prezzy from DH. I have a yellow and white gold wedding band and always wanted an engagement ring to go with it (I just had a yellow gold cluster. Well look what I got (The hints worked )








You can't quite see but the middle is like a mini cluster.

Frill ~ 2 pics for you








Just to prove I was wearing my orange jumper for you. Oo and my new haircut








This was the orange sunset we had in Luton today. The pic not too good as took quick on mobile as I pulled over.

Fluffs ~ def up for Chalky's tomorrow. 
Lou ~ I hope things are better today 
Nicky ~ Glad you are feeling sick  what a statement  All for the best possible reasons 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

YAY ! Shelle you look great! and I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the ring!
Hope youve had a great day, back later peeps


----------



## Frill

*SHELLE      and OODLES OF BIRTHDAY WISHES! Your orange jumper does indeed look snuggly  You have put such a big smile on my face today! You're hair looks lovely too!! What are you doing tonight? Also, I hope your uncle's MRI goes okay. 

LOU    that pesky DH of yours! I did have a chuckle that you might need Shelle to send over several body bags! I haven't done personals for a few days so I wanted to echo what everyone else has said that I was so proud and in awe of you going to see your sister the other day and her new baby.  

FREE  I'm with the others - I have no problem whatsoever hearing about your pg - the same goes for EM, NICKY and FLUFFS, CERI and all the others on here. In fact, I WANT to know what's going on, not just because I'm really nosey, but becuase I'm so thrilled and excited. Keep it coming. Big day for you tomorrow!  Brilliant. I shall be thinking of you and will probably annoy you with texts. 

DIZZI  Glad you're settling in to your new job. Two hours in front of the telly - always do that  Here's another dance to give that  a kick up the wotsit:       

EM    you seem to be suffering with all sorts at the moment, you poor thing. How's your neck/back now, I hope that sciatica has eased up or, even better, gone! Big week for you next week too, eh? Keep us posted sweetie. 

NICKY  a big  and as you say, the morning sickness has got to be a good thing even if it ain't much fun! 

SALIA  how are you doing sweetie?

FLUFFS  hello hon, always good to see you popping in 

SUZIE  you must be really busy at the mo, hope you are okay. When are we going to see some hollijol pics

CERI  hello my darling! Is that Chrimbo shopping finished?  You must be over the moon that your neice is going to have Christmas with you - I know how much you adore her - and it's Lissy's first Christmas! How exciting!

VICKI  hello hon, how are you doing?

SUE  hi hon! I haven't been on the Strictly thread for a while but maybe I'll be on it a LOT during 2ww! 

JEN  I know you're probably around and just want to top up  for you

SHEZZA  hello hon, I hope you and kiddiewinks are doing okay

AMANDA  hello me darling, what you been up to?

MEZ  how are you doing?

Thank you all SOOOOOOO much for your wishes and hugs and PMA! It really does give me a very warm and fuzzy feeling and I'm determined not to let the lucky thread down! Turned out that they didn't want me for a scan today (phew! Can't say I miss that sodding probe! ) So EC is Friday. Hcg jab tonight at 9.30 and then it's on with the difficult bit! It's been a bit mental here - DH working really long hours and yesterday we had a little bit of a head-to-head. All sorted now, just both frustrated and tired. My non-FF mate who knows all about our treatment sent me a surprise gift - Michael Palin's Europe book - for my 2WW. Cue another set of tears (happy ones) and warm, fuzzy feelings!

I realised my last post was all about me, so sorry for that but I know you'll understand. 

I'm pretty much finished work now (more came in yesterday ) so tomorrow hope to pootle on here a bit!

Thanks again for everything my darlings - I love you lots!*


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Frill  PMA  PMA 

Sorry chatters I ma off to bed, ive been in chat all evening and im k- nackered now,
Ive a busy day tommorow and my Leaving do tommorow night so I need a) beauty sleep and b) a bath !!!

Night all


----------



## Shellebell

Glad I helped put a smile on your face Frill 

I am stuffed full of chinese (hmm seem to be posting a lot about me and filling myself of food







 and have seen my Sis tonight with a lovely bunch of flowers.

Nighty Night all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters

Just a quick one from me as i am cream crackered 

Frill PMA PMA      

Hope that the trigger shot went ok huny and your all ready for EC on friday 

SHelley ring looks lovely hun, glad you have had a lovely day and it aint over yet 

Dizzi hope you sleep well, not sure u need beauty sleep though but you need to rest! hope the leaving do is fabby!

Lou hope your enjoying Ireland

Free wishing you well for tomorrows appts

Nicky lovely to see you have the morning sickness in the nicest possible way!

Jen hope your doing ok

Suzie your quiet atm hope you and k2 are ok

Fluffs any sign of af

saila how r u hun

Ceri vicki mj and anyone else i missed 

I say this only once and very quietly the sciatica has eased off, am told it will prob return but for now its at bay, my neck is slightly better in that i can move without pain now but when i wake up it aches for a while Ian is going to get me a support cushion this weekend to see if it helps and some new pillows too i think

I went to the hospital with him this afternoon he had to go for an urgent c spine x ray altho i waited out in reception for him 

My head is still aching into the back of my neck, have been sick today, my glands are up and sore to touch

This is unlike me but yesterday i logged off of FF before 8 in bed before 9 up at 10am and then back to bed before 11 and not up til 230 and ready for bed again now altho havent done anything since getting back from hospital with dh at 4

Will sign off for tonight and hopefully be on tomorrow feeling a tad better!

Em


----------



## Ceri.

*Em* ... sorry to hear about sciatic pain, i got it a few times when i was pg, horrible. One night about 3am i got stuck half way on the landing and screamed in pain couldnt move with it, chris had to carry me back to bedroom! poor guy! I was 3 stone heavier then! Have you got a memory foam mattress? we got one, theyre excellent (only got the topper though, but still as good.

*Shelle* ... Hope you had a fabby birthday hun, loving the ring, you lucky girlie you. I'd love an eternity ring for xmas, but  doubt i'll get one!!!  Will drop a hint that my wedding finger is a size 'k' !!!  he still prob wont twig! Love the hair btw 

*Dizzi* ... enjoy your night out tomorrow hun, let ya hair down.

*Nicky * ... good news about feeling sick! in a strange kinda way! i was lucky only felt sick the once but think that was nerves on scan day. Have ya told your family? Think i remember you saying you told ya mum?

*Frill* ... hellooooo you! bet ya eggstatic about Friday!! Sorry that was a sh*te joke! Loadsa luck coming your way though Frill, lets hope you wont need to go through it again!    

*Lou* ... how are ya today hun? Al can get ya a bobby dazzler of a new lap top for breakin yours 

Huge hiya and hugs to everyone i missed 

Off to bed myself in a min, shattered tonight. Elysia decided to start 'chattering' at 5am for an hour then went back to sleep after a bottle but i couldnt! Got loads done today though, mounds of washing (most of it Chris's!) swept, hoovered mopped, done my windows ironed. Chris has re-arranged the kitchen tonight, has put another kitchen unit in now he's put the dryer in the garage, so all other appliances have moved. ie the milk nearly went in the dishwasher, the the wet socks nearly went in the fridge! Cant get used to the new layout! 
Right gonna finish me brew then off to the land of lovely nod! 
Love to ya all XXX


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Ceri ~ Hope you had a nice sleep honey  

Em ~ I hope you are feeling a bit better sweetheart   some support cushions sound like a good idea, I hope you find some hon.

Dizzi ~ Oooo a party!!  Post some piccies when your all done up

Frill ~ I am sending you lots of positive vibes     Make sure your 2ww is spent relaxing!!

Shelley ~ I love that ring!! I am on the case to DH for a ring too


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hello everyone thought i better pop in incase u all thought i was in the clink for bumping off Al     it was close i can tell u, he has been very sweet since then and had promised me a new laptop for xmas even tho i actually like this one mite just get it fixed     he even went o his way home last night and bought the new Harry Potter dvd to watch    

All seems ok on here
Frill all the best for tomorrow hope EC goes well for u and u get a fabby crop   
   
Shell glad u had a fab birthday the ring is stunning lucky gal aint ya.

I will be back later on am gonna go  have a lovley latte in the hotel writers bar n read for half an hour, i went for a walk b4 but my back was sooo painful i had to come back.

huge hugs to you all
  
Lou


----------



## freespirit.

Hello Chitters ,
Lou i am very sorry to hear about your troubles and your poorly lap top - make sure that overgrown little boy of your does the decent thing and gets it sorted for you this weekend  If not , tell him the girls are coming round 

Shell , Glad you had a nice birthday and got spoiled lots 

I want to send Frill HUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE amount of    for EC tomorrow , I hope it goes nice and smooth and you get lots of juicey follies my luv  

As for me   OMG  the scan was amazing  our baby is no longer a little blob with a beating heart , which was amazing enough , but it now has a head , body and arms and legs !!!!! I just laid there and cried again , it was fantastic to see  I am sooooooooooooooo happy  The midwife has also been and gave me loads of stuff to read , lots to take in , but i think the visit went well , and she seemed nice 

Right got to go get stabbed with Gestone 

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Free    Fab news hun  

Frill           for tomorrow  

Big HELLO to everyone.  Having a mad moment as off out later so catch up soon I promise  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

OMG Free ~ How did I miss you were going for another scan. Is it sinking in yet   

Frill ~ Will be thinking of you tomorrow hun.   

Lou ~ Glad to hear that things are a little better hun  

Fluffs ~ get your   in gear Mrs   see you in 2 hours !! 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Frill

*Hi guys

Just popping by to say 

Thank you for the positive vibes and good luck wishes - I'll be thinking of you all on the trip to Oxford at 7am 

Just a couple of personals

Lou - glad to see naughty DH is being a good boy! If you get your laptop fixed, make sure you get more than a Harry Potter DVD  

Free - OMG pic of your bubs is soo beautiful. I'm all emotional and excited for you!   

Em - I'm glad you're feeling a bit better hon. Try and take it easy, won't you.

Dizzi - I hope you're leaving do was good fun and that you remember it! 

To the rest of you... MUCHO LOVO and take care of yoursleves. I'll try and pop on over the weekend for a bit of SD duty and to let you know how it all goes. I am managing to stay positive, mainly thanks to you lot although it's all feeling a bit real and scary now.

Have a fab Friday!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
*


----------



## Harts

*HELLO, CAN YOU ALL HEAR ME? jUST GOT BROADBAND SET UP SO I CAN CHATTER*

It is going to take me a little while to get caught up with everyone so I will just do the personals that I can see while I type and will try to catch up with everyone else soon.

Frill- Good luck for tomorrow hun      It seems to have come along so fast. You sat in the chair and we are 2 for 2 so far. Lets make it a hat trick!

Em- glad you are feeling a bit better hun. OMG you are so organised. We haven't bought anything for the nursery or a pram or any of the essentials and I am due in 9 wks  It is really strange because I feel like I should have ages to go.

Free- great news on the scan hun. It is so amazing to see the difference from the first scan. When is your next one?

Nicky- great news on the ms. I felt sick a lot but only got sick 3 times, all from sweet things like choccies and biscuits

Lou- hope you get your laptop sorted soon. It might end up cheaper to buy a new one as stupid as that sounds. Hope dh is really sucking up.

Shelley- glad you had such a great bday. The ring is gorgeous and your new hairdo really suits you. Happy belated btw cuz I wasn't around

Dizzi- hope you have a great time at the leaving do. Glad your new job is going well

Oooh, gotta go so will just say a big hello to everyone else. You won't believe some of the problems we have had so far! The carpet / laminate store owner is a complete ****ing W*****! He decided he doesn't want to do the job. Is trying to charge us a 40% canx fee for him cancelling. Has scratched our brand new whirlpool and one of our doors. has kicked us out of his shop when we were trying to sort things out. Has phoned the police on us and threatened us with a lawsuit. Anyway, we saw a solicitor this morning and low and behold, he is acting on the behalf of someone else that this w***** is trying to con. So, he has written him a nasty letter saying that we want the money back by next wednesday otherwise we are going to advertise in the paper to try to get more angry clients for a class action lawsuit! Because what are the odds that the same solicitor is acting on two different clients behalfs against the same person! Who knows how many others there are that have gone to a different solicitor or who had thought they just better pay him off. What a welcome home! Besides my accident that I am trying to get settled, I have never sued anyone in my life! Sorry. Really do have to go because my mom is going to be here soon to take us shopping. Really need to get a car soon, although don't know if I will fit behind a steering wheel and I haven't driven in ages (didn't drive in the UK), only drove when I came over here.

lots of love

Hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ps hope you all have had a better week than us!


----------



## Ceri.

harts is back! Sorry to hear about all the 5H1T youre going through though harts you really dont need that do you? 9 weeks? my god that went quick!

Frill ... masses of luck for tomorrow hun though i doubt you'll need it  get some rest when you get back then let us know how you got on X 

Free ... fab news on your scan hun, bet ya still beaming 

Just having a brew in between tidying up and peeping on here then off to bo-bo's for me! Have just had syrup on toast for my supper and feel yeeuuuchhh now! far too sweet. 
Nowt planned for tomorrow day or night, but saturday me chris and our mates are going bowling. Thankfully they know my bowling technique so they aint gonna laugh THAT much!!! not as much as the first time! (take a 100 feet run up, swing up right up, and follow it half way down the bowling alley!) and usually get a strike in the process!


----------



## Shellebell

Harts ~ great to hear from you hun   I am sure we can all come over and sort the nasty floor guy out   
Ceri ~ good luck with the bowling. I seem to bowl better after a few drinks  
Frill ~ Good luck for tomorrow hun     
Fluffs ~ I have ordered us a set of encyclopidea for the next quiz    You girls would be sooo proud, we came joint last  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Shell, what's wrong with 18 out of 30?          We needed you Suzie    

Ceri, get drunk!  I bowl better after alcohol too!

 to all.  I'm of to beddy bye byes now zzzzzzz


----------



## ♥Saila♥

*Good Luck Frill   *


----------



## Ceri.

Morning everyone! will pop back later , see who's about, but just wanted to say..
Jen ... are you okay hun?


----------



## custard

Fine ta!

Just off to Ireland for a friend's wedding!

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Jen i'm i Ireland 
Frill good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Glad youre okay chuck. Enjoy yourself this weekend X
Hi Lou, hows you today? X


----------



## Lou F ❁

Fine n dandy thanks chuck     we think we home tue/wed cant wait to sleep in our new bed and actually cook again     
my horrible brother n his partner    are going to my mums this weekend to meet Cameron thank god we not there mite have to have given him a     

We got a shock last night     We havent had any contact from Al's family since xmas day 2005 after a huge horrid row and fight    his mother called Al's mobile god i felt sick had a sodding panic attack and came up in a nervours rash it was horrid, we talked about it and Al has promised not to visit them but has agreed that they will keep in contact by phone, which is bad enough but cant expect anything else, the cheek of the woman acting like nothing happened     they have caused sooo much upset for me n Al i really dislike them  
oh well u did ask how i was Ceri    

hows u ??
hugs
lou


----------



## Ceri.

nah dont worry its fine lou!  Nowt like families is there, think i told you that i havent spoken to my brother for a few months, well he was at my mums the other day and i hated the atmosphere. Just said 'hiya' to break the ice a bit. but i hate what he is. Think his b*tch of a wife is behind most of the trouble.  Thinks her poo doesnt stink. she gets right on my saggy boobies she does. Apparentl she's had a promotion at work. she's now corporate director (good going to say she's been on the dole most of her life, her ex husband killed himself and she got a whacker of a pay out, or should i say the kids did, but she's 'invested' it into a huge house.) The kids no nothing about it til theyre 18, but i bet they wont see a penny of it. Anyway she'll be promoted next month to chancellor of the exchequer. She's so full of crap its untrue. See ya got me started now Lou!!  It may _sound_ like i'm the green eyed monster. I can assure you i am definately not!  I wouldnt want to be anything like her, the moose. 
 Its good to get it off your chest though int it! 

Just been for a walk with puddin, and am _thinking_ off trying to finish off my crimbo shoppin this aft. _Thinking! _ spose whilst we have a bit of spare cash and time then it makes sense. Will sort a brew out and a bottle (for puddin, not me!  I'll have my bottle tomorrow night, so i'll stand a better chance at bowling when i can see 30 pins instead of 10!) then might _think_ a bit more!


----------



## AmandaB1971

Afternoon All

Ceri  - Enjoy your Christmas Shopping if you decide to go. Best to get it out the way before the shops gets too manic. 









Lou  - I'm sorry to hear about your laptop, I hope Al got a good  for his attitude!

Dizzi  - Is the new job going well hun?









Em  - How are you feeling? Have you had any more problems with the devil dog next door?

Shellebell - Glad you enjoyed your birthday and your ring is gorgeous! Love it!

Nicky - Sorry to hear you have bad M/S but sure it's reassuring as well!

Free - Glad your scan was all you hoped it would be, I can't believe time's gone so quickly that your bubs has arms and legs and everything!

Harts - Sorry the carpet man's being a w*nker that's not good!  

Frill -  today with EC I hope you get lots of juicy eggs!

Jen - Have a lovely weekend away!

Soo   - How are you hun?

Suzie - How's the house move going hun?

Well, what a week!  My new mini is broken  so back in the garage much to my disgust! However, good news we've ordered our new windows and front door, can't flipping wait for them to arrive as it's baltic in our house at the moment!  I've been to a holiday respite centre for terminally ill children this morning, how sad  It was a really happy place but still so sad at the same time.

Anyway better go as at work!

Ttfn

Axxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters!

I am feeling much better than i was just quite tired but had a bit of a restless night and still getting up 2-3 times a night for the loo!

Jen ~ have a fab time in Ireland
Lou ~ hope that you and Al are ok hun
Ceri ~ hope that you and Lissy are ok
Frill ~ i hope that you have had lots of lovely eggies collected this morning and are not too sore    for the lab of love tonight    

Suzie ~ hope that you and K2 are well, friday night tonight!
Dizzi ~ Hope that your leaving do went well last night, were you working today 
Shelley ~ hope that you had a lovely birthday honey
Fluffs ~ hows u and A
Nicky ~ hope that the M/S isnt too bad hun, i found eating little and often helped, all good signs though!
Free ~ awesome to hear about your scan just wait until the next one wow what a difference you will see then

Amanda ~ how r u doing sweetie, the dog hasnt been so bad they had a visit from the dog warden, its very rare you see her outside now well when the guy is there but when hes not the woman still lets it do as it likes but if it is out, when the guys in if he hears someone coming he takes her straight in, but everytime willow goes out in the garden she wants to go and sort it out i think she getting more protective of me than ever she was a definite Bouncer trait going on there 

Harts ~ lovely to hear from you now you have broadband set up
sorry to hear about the carpet man

Vicki ~ hope that you have a fab time for ds 18th hun

Sue ~ hope your ok

MJ and anyone else i missed 

Well as i said am feeling a lot better, sciatica is playiing up a little but not too majorly
I really am not that organised with baby its DH mainly, we havent paid for pram wholly its on a nursery plan with mothercare, i couldnt get the carrycot on the plan but they have a new brochure coming out in janurary and if i like the new design better or see another i like i can swap what i have already paid to a new one  i am happy with the one i have though and can buy a carrycot to match it elsewhere

I had a voucher for george so bought something with that but not buying anything else til after we know the flavour 

Oh and jellybean has defo let me know they are here today with a proper kick as opposed to the fluttery feelings i have been getting 

Well better go and clear up willows toys if shes got one out shes got 20 and if dh gets up hes going to fall over them 
She 11 months old today 

love to all
Emxx


----------



## Suzie

sorry no time for personals but last 24 hours been weird and mad! 

Yesterday K managed to bump his head either an nan's or nursery , complained of headache when he got home and then promptly threw up violently  So trip to A & E ! he has slight concussion, so didnt get home until 2am! 

Then about an hour ago on way home from my sisters I hit icy patch on corner and went into ditch! Luckily only front end and BIL and 2 others with Vans managed to get me out! Was so lucky not to roll it! But K2 and I and Car are all ok  

love to all
suzie xx with glass of deserved wine she feels


----------



## Ceri.

Bloody ell sooze, that mustve been scary. Glad youre both ok. any ill effects from either of ya, you go straight back hun


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Suzie  What a week!
Glad to read you and K2 are fine - enjoy that wine!

Frill I hope you got my text, Ive been thinking of you      

Mandy I love that smiley! work is going good ta, Im just tired from so many early mornings

Emily, Leaving do was good I held in my tears! yes I was working today I now do Mon - Fri 8am starts, and tommorow is the last flu clinic so am working in the morning, DH is off so we will be finishing the decorating.
 on the kicking 

Nicky  for m/s lets hope it stays a while longer - in the nicest possible way 

Harts so glad your home safe and sound, you need to get baby shopping! 

Lou I will call in and see you when your home 

Ceri Families huh  

Jen 

Salia, Shezza, Free, Vicki, Sue, Fluffs and Shelle  

Sorry to write and run but my connection tonights is dire, this has taken ten minutes and Ive lost it once, I need to read my boards, I dont think I am going to attempt any more posts tonight, My temper is to frayed!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Fluffs

Suzie hun    glad you're both ok  

Hi all, not sure I ever thanked you all for the AF dances.  She's still not here but feels like she will be any second so I expect I shall see her tomorrow sometime    Hope everyone is well.  Promise to catch up over the weekend.  Frill       hope it all went fabby      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Oh heck Suzie - I hope you and K are being spoilt by Drew, what a terrible couple of days.   to you both.

Axxx


----------



## freespirit.

Mornin ladies ,
Freespirit reporting for SD 
Thought i'd pop in whilst i have the chance .
Frill , I'll keep stum  but woo hoo  , sending tons of   

Dizzi , I'm glad you enjoyed your leaving doo  also glad its the last saturday you have to work  Has that ol  arrived yet ?

Em , I love your wording here 


Heffalump said:


> for the lab of love tonight



How fab to have a propper kick from your jellybean 

Harts CAN YOU HEAR ME   I'm sorry to hear that the carpet people are being  holes !! You make sure they don't get away with it and stand your ground , people like that need putting outof business 

Mandy  Can't beleive your new Minis poorly - whats wrong with it  Hope it gets fixed soon 

Jen , Hope your feeling a ickle bit better ? and that you have a super time in Ireland 

Suzie ,  OMG what a day of it you had  That must have been so scarey - both K2's head and the skid !! I hope the little man is doing ok , and that you enjoyed a well deserved medicinal glass of wine or 3 

Ceri and Lou , theres nowt like families is there  s*d em and let em get on with it thats what we say - we had a big bust up with DH's family after his mum died last year , and have since been disowned by them - like we wanted to be associated with them after the appauling behaviour they displayed to us anyway  - I know its not nice to have upset in the families but just try and concentrate on your nearest and dearest , those who are really important to you 

Nicky , Hows our newly  chitter doing ? Hope your ok , and the sickness ain't too bad for you 

Shezza , Thinking of you , even though we don't see you often , i hpe you are setteling into your new house nicely 

Fluffs , I'll try again with a little AF dance for you     

Shell , Are you ok ? Owt planned for your birthday weekend ( ok so i know your official birthday is gone , but we recon you need a week to celebrate these things  )

Well ladies , gonna shoot now . Off to the hairdressers this morning for a trim , could do with a colour , but don't think i'm allowed one cause of our little pudding - but hey i can cope with the silver bits now - hell how i feel i could cope with just about anything  

Love ya all

Freespirit
x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Oh i forgot to ask   Is anyone on Orange wireless broadband ? If so what are they like ? I'm thinking of leaving talk talk and our old ( but reliable) dial up service and coming into this century with broadband - DH has this thing that woreless will cause problems - surely everyone is woreless these days ? Is Orange any good ?


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning Chitters

Just popping in for a bit of SD

Ian took me down to the hospital last night they let me home providing i had bedrest so here i am!

I had Palpitations couldnt breath properly and then had a panic attack at the hospital

All caused by family stuff think must be time of year or something

Anyway bubs is doing well and so long as i rest and dont get too stressed like last night they think i will be ok but if it happens again i have to go straight back

Anyway....

Suzie hope that you are all doing ok this morning    

Free hope that you and bubs are ok, i havent got orange wireless, but a friend has and has had no probs since it was set up, when we moved we were going to have it but couldnt as it wasnt compatible with vista at the time not sure if thats still the case or not

Frill sending lots of            to you and your precious Embies

Dizzi hope u have a relaxing weekend (after the flu jab clinic!)

Amanda sorry to read that your mini is poorly 

Fluffs any sign of AF today

Lou  

Jen hope ur having a lovely time in Ireland

Hi to anyone i missed

started typing this at 1020 parents came round again for round 2 

Hoping they wont be calling again, ians family have caused me some grief this year but nothing on the scale of what my own put me thru last night

be back later
off for cuddles with Willow

Em


----------



## Lou F ❁

Hiya flying visit from me the signal for laptop is sooo bad today the rain is horrific have been sat in all day looking out of the window, ended up nipping into receptiion b4 i go nuts staring at the walls in our cell i mean hotel room     
It looks like are coming home on Tuesday just waiting for al to confirm so i can book flights       am on a real downer for a change i hate it when my brother goes to visit my family (and his)he such a t*at      i feel all left out.
Oh well Al called got to book my flight so will catch ya later if i can get online 
huge hugs Em
Thanks everyone for being there for me i know i am a whinge bag cant help it    
lol
Lou the whinge bag


----------



## Fluffs

Afternoon  

Lou    Hope the downer turns in to an upper soon hun  

Em   hope you are ok hun.  Sod the family, just look after you and beanie  

Frill      

Free, sorry not used Orange so no idea how good they are.  We use Eclipse and my parents have just signed with them too for 12mths and got a free router (not wireless though  )  Not had any problems with them though  

Big hi to everyone.  Need to go and rest as am aching.  Though I could be clever and lift the big pushchair in to the back of the 4x4 without separating and collapsing it ('cos DH does!) and now my c-section scar is hurting    Think I need to exercise the tummy muscles a bit more often          Still no sign of AF yet either  

Back later once I've had a nice cuppa  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls 

I was out all day yestday and boy am I feeling today. Shopping from 9-4 and went out last night for a meal, only had a couple of glasses of wine but feel almost hung over  

Frill ~ I hope things are well with you   
Suzie ~ OMG what an eventful weekend. I hope you are all well today and that 'one' glass of wine hit the spot  
Fluffs ~   you silly billy. Make sure you rest up today  
Lou & Em ~   pigging familys   You both look after yourselves and try not to let it get you down (difficult I know  )

Better get my bum in gear, have to go up my parents.

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All!!

Where is everyone? 

Shelley - Glad you had a good day yesterday, shopping at this time of year isn't like normal shopping though is it hun.  We've just been to Trafford Centre today which was like a fight it was so busy!

Em - I hope you're ok and putting you and bubs before your meanie family.

Right I'm off for my tea (I know it's early) but I'm starving.

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Frill

Hi chitters!

OMG - so much to catch up on. Let me see how far I get with the personals before my brain explodes! 

*SUZIE * I hope you and K2 are doing okay now after your car accident; that sounded really scary and after K2 concussed. Poor little thing. 

*CERI * How was bowling?  Since going bowling at a cocktail bar in Boston, going up the local alley in 'lovely' Bracknell just ain't the same for me! It's amazing what a few mojitos can do for your skills! 

*HARTS *  glad to see you're back with us! What a nightmare with the flooring guy though. I know he was messing you about before you left Blighty, but the guy sounds unreal.

*LOU * sorry that you're still having trouble with Al's family. I think you two are doing the right thing - and Ceri - just get on with your own lives and make sure that the two of you are happy with each other. 

*DIZZI, FREE AND SHELLE * you little honnies, thank you for your texts on Friday!  

*EM * take it easy missus otherwise it's  with a wet haddock for you! Another one with family troubles, you poor thing  

*AMANDA * sorry to hear your mini broke again  When will it be fixed?

*NICKY * how's the morning sickness hon?

*SALIA * hello my darling, how's your weekend been?

*BIG HELLO TO JEN, SHEZZA, MJ, VICKI, FLUFFS*, and anyone else I may have missed. 

Well as for me....
*11 EGGS FROM 13 FOLLIES * on Friday!   Em's *"lab of love" * obviously did the trick (they probably had some Barry White playing in the background and some candles lit) because we got 9 FERTILISED! We were sooo delighted. This may sound daft, but I hadn't given it much thought until we got the news on Sat morning and I realised how important it was.

So transfer is Monday morning at 11am. 

I've been quite sore, bloated and knackered - should I still be knackered? And let's not even mention the rigmarole surrounding them pesseries.  But I'm looking forward to tomorrow. DH has put back his trip to Madrid by a day and so flies out Weds rather than Tues - he's back on Friday and I've got a mate coming over on Thurs, so only one day on my own.

I probably won't log on for a few days - got my dvds and books ready by the bed - but I'll text those of you for whom I've got numbers to give you an update (if you're interested) and to keep in touch with everyone.

*THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR THINKING OF ME AND SENDING OUT LOADS OF BRILLIANTLY POSITIVE VIBES! I CAN'T TELL YOU HOW MUCH IT HAS MEANT TO ME.

Lots of love*


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Frill 11 follies is fantastic news Hunny and 9 embies  Chuffed to bits for you
chick  So pleased all went well!! Just want to wish you loads of luck for ET on Monday 
Morning sickness is better thanks, I have my travel sickness bands on, It doesn't stop it completley but at least I get a good few hours in between each bout of the nausea  You have this all to come very soon!  

 

Hope everyone else is well, Sorry it's just another quick one, John's running my bath, First one since ET - I've been sticking to showers as not sure if I've been allowed baths yet  I've told him not to make it hot though 

x x x


----------



## Shellebell

*Thats fab news Frill. Will be thinking of you tomorrow *  

BTW WE HAVE SNOW !!!    It's been quite heavy and settling

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Frill ... FANPIGGINTASTIC news hunny. Good luck for tomorrow hun, will be rooting for you. 

Shelle ... Snow?!!! OMG! you constructed a snowman yet then? 

Nicky ... Glad to hear your ok, amd that John is waiting on you, he'd better keep it up or else!  

Right off to my pit shortly, gonna watch celeb get me outta ere first. 
Took puddin to see santa in the grotto today. she was good, just stared at him, and she got a pressie (book) and we paid 9 quid. Father christmas is loaded everyone! should have married him instead shouldnt i?


----------



## Suzie

Fab news Frill   
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Frill fantastic news on them embies,  for some lovely frosties for baby no2        

Just popping on quick have been in bed most of evening and heading back here shortly

Thanks for your messages re family probs

If only they got the message, they seem to think i have forgotten about whats happened, but i havent and i wont, not one normally to hold a grudge but this is totally different, amazing how much love we both have for our jellybean already

Anyway, i will catch up with you all tomorrow for personals

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## Fluffs

Just a quickie to say Frill              Sending you all the best for tomorrow        

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning!

What a manic weekend! My red persian boy Red did extremely well at the Supreme cat show and got the best of breed it was so good!! We had a really exciting day.

I hope everyone had a fantastic weekend!!

xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi All

Frill I hope today went well hun PUPO from Today     
Sorry for lack of posts, I've had internet trouble over the weekend and to be honest I'm not myself atm, lots on my mind, still no  
new job is going well, I think I'm just ajusting to early starts, 
I'm still reading and thinking of you all, I will attempt personals another time hope no one minds.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

just a quicky 

My AF dance worked . . . .for me!  28 to the day! unheard of  I will pass her on Dizzi 

Frill  

Nicky when is your first scan?

 to everyone! where are you all ? ( says me who has been doing an admin project and had no time to post properly for ages!  )

xx


----------



## Fluffs

Your AF dance didn't work for me either Suzie      

Hope everyone is well, off to bed now as it's late zzzzzz  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Morning all!!!

AF is here, sorry to keep her from you lovely ladies.  If I could avoid her and send her somewhere else, I would!  But now she is here, I will pass her on as soon as possible - or even sooner because she is giving me the most blinding headaches, my hormone levels are sky high and my fuse is very very short!!

Went to an art fair on Friday, got paint on my coat and can't get it out!    But had a nice day.  Went with a couple of friends of mine and one had to look at every single item on every single stall!  After 4 hours we weren't even a third of the way round so I had to speed her up!  But I am really impressed with the painting that I did.

Saila, congrats on the cat show prize!!!!

Frill - CONGRATS!!!

Em - hope you are feeling better.  You rest, ok?!

Dizzi - sending big hugs - hope study not getting you too stressed.


Sue


----------



## Lou F ❁

evening it's oh  soooooooooo quiet

Well we are still in Ireland Al wsa due to finish at 1pm yesterday and at 12.15 they asked him to stay till maybe Sat   i had booked my flight but Al's boss has agreed to apy for my flight home eith Al whenever he leaves so am happy for now, but was looking forward to us being home.

Anyway huge hugs to all
Dizzi u know where i am if u want a chat well i would be there if in UK u know what i mean    

    to all
lol
Lou


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lou where are you on Friday


----------



## Lou F ❁

I may be home we not sure yet but as soon as i know i will text you HUGE HUGS xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

just quicky as just got out if bed as going stir crazy! Woke up this morning and have been sick sick sick   
Have just has a piece of toast and will see if that stays down. 
So sorry for lack of personals .

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Suzie* whats made you so sick 

*Lou* I am planning a trip to mums, so wondered about meeting you  if your not back dont worry there will be other chances, back in a bit DH just said T's ready 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

No idea Dizzi! Prob something I ate I think! 

Feel a tad better but off to bed again in a mo 
xx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Ok Dizzi u welcome any time.  
Soooozie hope the bug bu**ers off soon    
lol
lou


----------



## Shellebell

Awww   all round I think

Suzie ~ I hope you are feeling better soon 
Lou ~ Talk about short notice for Al, hopefully you will be home in your own bed soon  
Dizzi ~ How are you feeling now hun  
Sue ~ I love those art and craft fairs, I usually end up spending way to much time and money  
Saila ~ Great news on the show, I bet you are a very proud furbaby mummy  
Fluffs ~ Did the   get to you  I think she lost her way and is coming here  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Shell    Send her my way instead    I need her, she's late for no other reason than naughtiness this time  sadly (between having the lurgy and DH's poorly back there hasn't been much of that sort of activity in this house for a while   )

Suzie    hope you feel better soon  

Hello and  to everyone.  Off to finish some chores whilst I still have the energy  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks everyone I still feel a bit off, guess its a combination of things nothing really bad or insurmountable, I'm still just learning to manage my time better, the house is a tip again and I am a week behind with my Study  but I hope to sort that out thursday.
Ive been on a study day today after working this morning, then we went shopping and Ive just had tea, One of the things for the new job was eating at a reasonable time, guess I need to re train DH 

Lets attempt personals

Suzie  I agree with Lou I hope the bug bu**ers off soon any holiday pictures in the gallery yet ?

Lou I wont desend on you friday/saturday if your just back, so I will try another time.

Amanda Hows you hun, busy as ever I guess 
I hope your getting some "me time" 

Shezza where are you hiding these days 

Vicki Hope youve had a great time away celebrating









Jen 

Frill PUPO   hows the first few days going 

Shelle how come you felt hung over after a couple of glasses, were you ill? hows things with you hun ?

Ceri I'm glad Lissy enjoyed Santa Its so magical, have you uploaded a piccy ?

Fluffs I hope your scar is less painfull now, next time seperate that pushchair or treat yourselves to a lightweight one   what the munchkin up to these days  you should be winding down now not doing chores, grab a glass of red 









Sue  for the  Send her on asap! I still need her!

Salia hope your OK too hun.

Emily  for the family stuff, Is Ian still traveling ?

Free my darlin, I am so glad your getting good advice for you and the bubs, we spend so long avoiding pregnancy related info, it must be a nightmare to handle when our dreams come true 

Nicky guess the m/s and tiredness has got you too  take it easy hun just give us fair warning of scans so we can put our best smileys on the thread 

Harts







whats happening with you is the carpet/flooring issue sorted?

I really hope Ive not missed anyone 

No news here, just working and FF'ing and sleeping In fact Em you'll be proud of me I was in bed at 9.30 the othernight and 10.30 seems to be the latest I can stay up 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't posted too much but it has been manic here.  We finally managed to get a couple of things for the nursery- a dresser/ changing unit combo and a wardrobe  so I am starting to feel a bit more organised.  Still stressing about the floor man.   He has til tomorrow to pay up or it will be going to court  .

Have so much going on.  my sis gets her biopsy results tomorrow and my brother who has severe diabetes and pancreatitis is really ill.  Without a pancreas transplant, there is not much hope.  He lives everyday in pain and he is bordering on the last part of stage two and early part of stage three on the pancreatitis.  Apparently once you hit stage five, you pretty much are done and die    

I want to send lots of cuddles to everyone.  I will try to get back soon once my head is clearer

       to all

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Harts Hun  Pancretitis is awfull I am sorry its so severe, What are the chances of a transplant ?
and your sister unwell too  
Glad youve got some bits for the nursery, have you gone for wood or white furniture 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just a quick one from me

I am reading but havent been posting too much

Harts.... sorry to hear about your brother and sister must be very hard to deal with    
hugs to you all, glad that you have a few bits sorted for the nursery

Dizzi very impressed with your bedtime routine sending you a big  

Suzie hope you feel much better tomorrow sweetie oops i mean later today!

Lou thats good of als boss hun hope your ok

Amanda where r u honey  hope your ok hows the car 

Shezza Where r u too 

Frill       for the 

Shelley hope your ok

Sue how was the quiz tonight 

Free and Nicky hows u both and bumps 

fluffs and ceri hope u and lil ones are ok

saila well done to you for the weekend thats fab

Sorry to anyone i missed

My sleep patterns are a bit erratic atm hence my late night!

that said i did sleep for 4 hrs this afternoon!

I have my triple test and  mw appt on thursday
and then am seeing the cons friday morning 

That will determine whether or not we change cons altho my endo specialist is keen for me to change to another 

I have been having a lot of scar tissue pain and can only sit in a certain position for half hour or so we were expecting probs on this front but not til 24ish weeks we have our sexin scan on wednesday next week! and are finally meeting the pups on saturday should have been other way round pups wed scan sat but ian made a boo boo never mind

Apparently, they are mini willows in black they are 5 weeks on saturday when we talk on the phone you can hear them, they make more noise than willow does lol

I did ask dh to go and choose by himself but he said no i think its because when i was last there we had just buried bouncer silly i know but Willow is here and is healthy 

Willows op has been scheduled for 9am on 21st December

DH finished work for christmas on 21st December so we will both be home with her until the 27/28

Her birthday is the same day as the new puppy comes home 

Well thats all from me 

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls 

Well I am so hormonal and stressed at the moment it's unbelievable   Finally got our completion date we are moving on the 30th of November I am just stressing out now about all the people I need to ring and cancel with  

Em ~ Exciting times ahead for you! You can find out the sex and also see the new puppies!!

Harts ~ I am so sorry sweetheart  

Dizzi ~ Hope the new job is going ok. I am always in bed at 10:30  

Sue ~ Hope the  Isn't giving you too much jip!


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all

Saila   but   for the move    Most utility companies etc will let you change address online and add your moving date so they can do the switch over for you.

Dizzi   hope you get your time organised soon.  When you've done it can I have some tips please?          

Harts  

OK, sorry, gotta go as A is screaming blue murder upstairs - won't have his nap for some reason today     

Fluffs xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Hi Guys,

just a quickie as I'm poorly  

Went out Saturday night and had a fab time...Kieran got plastered (even though I told him to take it easy)   and ended up snogging some errrr WOMAN!  thank god it was one of those drink fuelled mistakes   (Think he had his beer goggles on   ) I tried to pull him away but he was having none of it...I got the 'Mum I'm 18 now leave me alone' speech     GRRRRR!!! This WOMAN could see he was only young..and she didn't exactly fight him off  (I don't think she realised I as his mum either   ) But apart from that it was a good night all in all. He hd a bit of hangover the next day but not much of one.

We should have come home on Monday, but Grant was ill Sunday night with vomiting/Diarrhoea bug. Poor little thing ended up vomiting blood in the end as there was nothing left to bring up. But he's ok now   More than I can say for me and Leigh.  

Got home last night..we'd been fine all day and I made something to eat. half an hour later I started retching and then needless to say I was sick. But not only that it was coming out the other end as well at the same time     both of us ended up going to bed at 9.25pm but we were both up and down all night on the loo so haven't had any sleep at all.  

Had to phone the kennels again to ask if they could keep the dog for an extra day. I'm feeling a bit better now...puking has stopped and the diarrhoea (for now   ) we're just both exhausted and drained now   I'm drinking Lucozade wich seems to be helping.

Sorry no personals sweethearts as I don't feel up to it  

Love to all

Vicki x


----------



## Ceri.

Fluffs said:


> OK, sorry, gotta go as A is screaming blue murder upstairs - won't have his nap for some reason today


must be something in the water fluffs


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

I'm sorry I've been AWOL! I have been reading I've just not had time to post.  I'm a busy little Mod at the moment cos Lou's still on maternity leave and Jon is busy too so I've got 3 boards to look after to hold the fort for my two Mod buddies!   So please don't think I'm not thinking of you cos I am!  I haven't even fed my pets for 3 days! 

  to you all... Hopefully at weekend I'll get chance to spend a bit more time catching up.

Ttfn

Axxxx

Suzie - I hope you're feeling better today hun!


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies , 
I'm rushing before work , but i promise i'll post propper tomorrow or over the weekend .
Just wanted to give big huggles to those in need , especially Harts , Mrs R , Saila , Dizzi  and Jen       
Also wanted to send Frill huuuuuuuuge dollops of     
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Yeah Frill, another daily dollop of         coming your way       

Hello everyone  

BRB but should get dressed first really      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fluffs

PS I the next thread gonna be called 'Part 7 and five eighths' or 'Part 7 and three quarters'?


----------



## Ceri.

Morning chitters! 
Just a fleeting visit to see how you all are? and to send loadsa      to Frillypops.

Back later, just off into town to finish off xmas shoppin   (for me!  )


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning Chitters!

Just a quick visit from me too sowwy

I have MW appt at 130 so gotta go and get ready and then wake up ian for 1230

Hes coming with me am getting chip buttie on way  

prob wont do much for the heartburn will it     

                                  and   for our Frill

Nicky and Free hope you and bumps are ok

 to Dizzi, Harts, Vicki, Saila, Lou and Jen

Love Emxx


----------



## Shellebell

Awwwww   all round

I hope everyone is feeling better soon.

  for Frill

There is a job been advertised at work that I am thinking of going for  It is part of what I do now at the mo anyway
fed up with the "what ifs" and putting my life on hold  

Shelley xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Go Shell    

Hope the shopping went well Ceri.  I was going to go too - to look for a new top for my night out on Saturday but couldn't be    A has trashed the house again - all the books off the shelves and tins of dog food out of the cupboards so have spent the afternoon tidying up after him instead.  Will have to make the effort to go tomorrow now    

Hope all are well  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya chitters

Just a quick post from me as i am cream crackered

I normally sleep for 2 hrs of an afternoon and didnt today as had to go to see the midwife

All is well heard heartbeat

Change of plan in care i have to go back next week and then every 2 wks for checks
They couldnt take triple test as couldnt get any blood oops!

They also want to run glucose test as have concerns about gestational diabetes,i have cons appt in morning so have the form s and hopefully they will be able to get some blood tomorrow

This will make you laugh i made a suggestion to ian about a home birth he went a funny colour and said no way your having the baby in my bed it was the way he said it more than what he said, then i said i didnt mean in a bed i meant a birthing pool he now has visions of a swimming pool 

he does make me laugh he does

anyway i am off to meadowhall tomorrow appt permitting with some of the yorkshire girls for lunch and shopping!

Will hopefully get some personals in tomorrow night!

Emxx


----------



## Ceri.

Evening all ...

Sorry no personals tonight  Didnt get round to doing xmas shopping, as we have spent nearly 6 hours at hospital getting Lissy checked. She had a fit today (2nd in 2 weeks) so took her straight to A&E then to childrens ward. wanted us to stay in overnight but we insisted on coming home, they done every check possible apart from an EEG as they think she's a bit too young. Took loadsa bloods etc so going back in the morning for results on the ward. She's alright in herself, happily playing on the bed with us at hosp smiling at staff etc but its very worrying as to why its happened again. They said its not uncommon and if she has any more she will eventually grow out if it hopefully. 
Got a take out about 7.30pm tonight and a brew cos not eaten or drunk anything at all today. So i stink of garlic now! they'll love me tomorrow! must get some mints! 
Hope everyone's okay. 
Plenty more    for ya frill X


----------



## AmandaB1971

Ceri

That's awful hun, it must be so scarey.  for you and Lissy I hope the test results give you the answers you need. 



Axxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

~ceri~ said:


> Evening all ...
> 
> they done every check possible apart from an EEG as they think she's a bit too young. more she will eventually grow out if it hopefully.


That's poppycock Ceri, ignore them...She is not to young to have an EEG, Grant had one done at Alder Hey hospital when he was 7 months old.

Insist on it. 

I'm feeling a bit better today. Still not 100% though 

Love and hugs to everyone

Vicki x


----------



## Frill

Hiya my darlings

Thanks for the dollops of  - very much appreciated and needed today.  Was doing fine until - TMI WARNING - I tried going for <whispers> number twos. Really awful pain and DH is in Madrid and I felt so alone. I plucked up the courage to call the clinic and they said not to worry (oh yeah, that's easy then) and that if embies had snuggled in they would be okay. But I just felt like I had already sealed our fate.  The clinic recommended lactolose, cos that's safe to take, so I've had some of that and things are beginning to move!   Anyway, when I've finished here, I'm off to listen to the visualisation CD Free sent me and make a list of high fibre foods to get tomorrow! 

BTW - embies on board are Grade A and we got five in the freezer! That's got to be good hasn't it?

CERI   I hope Lissy is okay. It must have been very scary for you.

SHELLE go for the new job hon! You know what it's like - Sod's Law - you'll get a new job and then fall pg!  

FREE thanks for the texts matey 

HARTS  so sorry to hear about your brother and sister. I will be sending  vibes across to you for good, positive outcomes for them

SALIA good luck with move - it must be a bit hectic for you now. And well done on the cat show at the weekend

MRS R  sorry to hear that you have the lurgey. I hope you start feeling better soon

EM you didn't say what the flavour of your bubs is! Or are you going to keep us guessing? 

SUZIE hello petal, how are you feeling now?

FLUFFS I hope Master A behaves himself and starts having his naps properly from now on!

AMANDA lovely that you popped us a note even when you are busy, busy, busy on the boards 

NICKY hello sweetie, glad to hear the m/s is subsiding a bit

DIZZI I hope the ol' witch turns up for you soon hon  Maybe it's the upheaval of the new job/routine etc??

BIG HELLO to anyone I've missed. Sorry, I need to get back to my duvet den and focus on the positives.

Thanks guys, love you lots

Frillypops/crazyfreakgirl
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Ceri,   OMG hun, I hope they find nothing wrong and it's just one of those things      Best of luck for tomorrow  

Frill, you need to jump up and down and get your circulation going occasionally - good blood flow helps implantation      

Just spent the evening sorting out paperwork with DH.  We now have a large bag to be shredded and loads in the recycling bin as well as a small pile leftover for filing.  Where does it all come from and how can I stop being so messy?        

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Frill .... a dollop of lactulose, mug of tea then lie on your left side for half hour and you'll go like a train... honest! works for me x


----------



## Frill

@Ceri  Just as well DH ain't around then!

Fluffs, if I knew the answer to not being messy I'd sell my knowledge and earn loads of money! 


Thanks for the tips.  I did wonder if part of it was because I've been fairly inactive the past few days - and perahps a side effect of the cyclogest?


----------



## Ceri.

fluffs ... chuck it all in a bucket of water leave for a couple of days then screw it up. easier than faffing with the shredder!  and makes less noise!


----------



## Frill

Ooooooh, Ceri you're a fountain of knowledge


----------



## Ceri.

you still have to go to the loo frill!  dont get too comfy on your bed!


----------



## Fluffs

Frill, probably and probably.  I always find a good walk helps sort me out


----------



## Frill

For me it's usually a bit of nookie!


----------



## Fluffs

Thanks for the tip Ceri, I was wondering how to shred it all without blowing up the shredder


----------



## Fluffs

Well you'll just have to DIY it then Frill


----------



## Frill

Oh Fluffs!


----------



## Fluffs

Keeps the circulation going  

(Sorry, got waylaid by the thread about slow cookers   )


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning chitters

Frill        

I had similar on my first week of 2ww

I think its not helped by the cyclogest 

The thing that i found helped me most, was M&S fresh orange juice with bit in it 

It was pricey lmao abottle a day at £2.89 but worth it in the long run 

Havent said what flavour cos i dont know yet, have a private scan wednesday to check on its bits
Everyone thinks girl, am gonna lmao if has pieces!

Will be on later been awake since 245 when i needed the loo and couldnt get back to sleep so got up at 515
gotta start getting ready in half hour so doing a quick whizz thru the boards before breakfast

Ceri big hugs to you and lissy, hope that this mornings appt goes ok keep us updated hun
Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning all 
I am off to work in a few Minutes, but I am going straight to North wales to my Mums, unfortunatly she no longer has internet so I wont be back online till tommorow afternoon.
as I am staying the night. 
Ive just had a good giggle at you lot 
Frill  

Ceri  Our friends little boy had a couple of trips to hospital with fits, his were tempature related  I do hope Lissy is Ok and has no more 

Emily your certainly getting enough Scans! glad all is well with bubs.

Fluffs I know what you mean about loads of paperwork, dh & I have a good clear out every so often, as I tend to gather up stuff and put it in a bag and dump it in the spare room = filed 

Sorry not to mention everyone, thinking of you all and hoping your all going to have good weekends

Love to all the Mums and Bump and those who need a  or Two


----------



## Martha Moo

Dizzi 

its been 5 weeks since i had a scan sees like ages the next nhs one isnt til new year it will have been 11 weeks 

Just seeing cons today hoping they can get some blood out of me for the triple test and blood glucose test!

I can but hope

have a good trip to your mums and a nice night

Just been out walking with Wilow its freezing  out there
Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Good God you girls have been   

Moving house is driving me bonkers!! 

Frill ~   I'm so sorry your all alone honey   Just rest lots I am sure your embies are snuggling in  

Sorry I have missed out personals  ,   Hope your all ok 

Love Saila


----------



## Suzie

Ceri - big big  to you. et us know how the hossie goes today. 

Frill- get that circulation going  @ fluffs suggestion 

Dizzi - have a nice time as your mums 

 to all

Feeling better today, so off for my one pint later  
My folks stayed for one night on wed, they live in france but my dad bought trailer in UK and drove wed and went back thurs   men hey!  

love to all
suzie xx ( who is hoping she has lost at least 6 lbs from no eating for 3 days  )


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya, just back from hospital with Elysia, bloods came back fine from last night. They want me to get a 20 ml urine sample from her tomorrow morning, oh yes! no problem can you just aim into this pot for me please Lissy?  Anyway theyve been great really 6 docs checked her over today and yesterday, we are now waiting for and EEG to be done (she'll have to be sedated so not looking forward to that) that'll be in next 2 months. and also a ct scan. Cons said today hopefully she shouldnt have any more fits but be prepared, and if she does bring her straight back, and she should hopefully grow out of them. Like my dad said if it was anything serious they'd have picked it up by now. She' happy as larry today, but did cry at the doctor earlier! Just a waiting game now ....

Hope everyone else is okay?
Frill   
Gopnna try to tidy house up a bit, been neglected last couple of days so will have a quick run round with brush n mop


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All

Well I'm pleased to report normal service will resume shortly as I'm giving up one of my boards.  I'll miss Male Factors but it was getting too busy so Bekie is kindly going to take it off me so I'll have more time to post for myself as well as modding which is good.

Ceri -  for you and Lissy again, I hope she soon feels better and has no more fits.

Frill - I sympathise hun, I am a regular sufferer of Constipation   It's v unpleasant I do swear by lactulose though so hopefully you're feeling better now.

Suzie - Enjoy your night out and your cheeky beers!

Dizzi - Enjoy the time you spend with your Mum 

Shellebell - Have you applied for the job?

Vicki - Why you feeling poorly hun?  I've probably missed something which would answer that question - sorry! 

 to everyone else will catch up soon.  Off to NE tomorrow to see my Neice and Nephew which I'm looking forward to haven't seen them for about a month.

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

I have only managed to read for the past couple of days. Been mad at work   and the  caught me too. Hence my grumps at people today 
Well had a chat with the boss today and I will be applying for the job. Mostly what I do now with training staff, but that will be my only job (hark at me, as if I have already got it  ) the closing date for application is on Thurs.

Ceri ~ I hope this is just a couple of one offs for Lissy   to you all  
Amanda ~ So we expect a post from you every day then   missed you
Frill ~ What have you started with your plumbing probs   I too find whole orange juice, not from concentrate, brill for it  
Suzie ~ Glad you are feeling a little better hun. I hope you are enjoying you 'one pint' right now  
Saila ~ It would be wonderful if you could turn the clock forward to a week after you have moved into you new house   Calm deep breaths hun  
Em ~ I hope you were a little more generous with your blood letting today   

Love n Hugs to all
Not sure when I will be back online, should really get   in gear and sort xmas prezzies. And I  have to babysit tomorrow afternoon/evening

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning chitters!

Frill          

Popping in to top you up as may not have time later on!

Shelley  with the xmas shopping 

Dizzi hope you had a lovely time with your mum

Ceri glad that Lissys bloods have come back ok sweetie big hugs to you both

Harts thinking of you and your family

Free and NIcky how r u both

 to all i missed sorry but it is early!

I went to bed at 830 last night, i was so tired and so cold thought better off there

I got woke up by the phone at 9 (ignored it) and then at 11pm    people know i got to bed most nights by 10 so why do they ring argh

Anyway i was at the hospital from 9-12 yesterday

Theres good news and bad news altho not bad bad news so no worries there 

Urine was clear NAD 
after sitting for almost 2 hrs saw a junior dr they are doing some research on endo so she asked me lots of questions about that and also about the pregnancy, BP is on the low side 

Then saw my actual cons not the same guy as last time
He took a look at my tum and the pain i have and have had for a couple of weeks is what i thought!  the bad news is its going to get a whole lot worse (which i had figured anyway)

Unfortuanately there is nothing we can do about it  apart from paracetamol and rest, movement irritates it

So the plan is to leave me with the mw for fortnightly visits, Scan at 22 wks, GTT at 28 wks, then back to see him at 38 wks all being well.  At that point we will decide (if not decided already) how baby will make their exit and either an induction or c section around 1st may (1 wk early)  This depends on how severe the pain is by then ifthe mw is concerned about pain levels they may consider bringing in a c section after 36 wks but they are hoping for 39 wks atm

Ian cheekily asked possibility of having a scan (i wouldnt have dared) warranted though i have been having red spotting but we had heard the heartbeat so he brought in the portable scanning machine the baby is huge well lot bigger than it was 5 wks ago! and was wriggling around 

The junior dr could see the flavour but the cons said its not a good image you may well be wrong (they dont know we want to know the flavour so imagine if we didnt!)

We still are having the scan on wednesday though for a better look at bubs the scan was so quick if you blinked you would have mised it but he said all looks good for dates if not a little big

We did get some blood eventually after another hour, oh and i have put on 4kg in 5 wks so not too bad!

Am off back to bed for an hour or 3 as we are taking Willow to meet her little brother today 

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello ladies ,
Wow what a lot of 
Where do i start 
First of must be Frill i think - Hunni as you know i'm sending tons of tops quality    to you my darlin , don't go going stir crazy on your own , remember you can tx or phone me 

Ceri , What an awfull scary time you must of had with Lissy , as i've already said to you , i hope shes doing ok now , and that theres no further episodes to worry about  for you and  for Lissy 

Em , Sorry to hear your not having a plesent time right now  You just gotta remember its all in a wonderful cause i guess - bump rubs to you darlin 

Shell , I'm sorry to hear the ol  got you  But glad to hear you are gonna go for this new job  for that !! It would be horrible to look back and say what if , youve gotta go for it !!

Mandy , Woo hoo  glad to know 'normal' service will soon be resumed  Hows things with your new mini ? Is it all better now ? Its blummin cold here today so i guess your on 4 wheels rather than 2 right now 

Salia , I hope moving house dosent send you too  , just think you'll all be sorted and settled for a lovely xmas in your new home . Heres a little tip for you ,when you move in before you enter the house throw some salt in before you go in there and it will clear any negative energy out before you go in  

Suzie , I hope you enjoyed your one pint last night  How are you doing with your house move ? Can we have an update ? Cause i've lost track 

Dizzi , I loved the picture of our Frill on the loo    You are the smiley queen  Hope you wnet on ok at your mums - which part of North Wales is she at ? Have you got anything nice planned for the rest of the weekend ? 

Nicky , Hows you my darlin , your a bit quiet , so i'm guessing you too are having plenty of early nights  Hope all is going well with bubba , whens your scan ?

Fluffs , Well done on getting your DH to sort out paperwork - my DH is such a horder and its a right battle for me to get him to do his papers  he constantly makes notes on any bit of paper he seems to find , and thus we have loads of bits of paper everywhere .......... Me i'm real organised in the paper dept , a place for everything and everthing in its place , so i find it frustrating being at oposite ends to him - i'm tempted to tell him hes gotta get organised for when the baby comes or the baby will arragne all his papers for him  

Mrs R , Are you feeling all better now hun 

Shezza , You havent posted for a while  Hope its just cause your busy with the new house and xmas round the corner  

Love you all , even if you didn't get a personal ,

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Frill

at Dizzi's pic for me! I even had to show DH!

Thanks girlies for your top 'number two' tips. I've gone and got loads of prunes and figs - will try the orange juice too. Friday was a much better day - felt almost human and took myself off for a walk and some fresh air for an hour or so.

*SHELLE * glad to hear you're gonna go for that job. Good luck hon, let us know how it goes.

*FREE * hello flower, thanks as always for your positive vibes and kick up the ****! 

*EM * sorry to hear your pains may get worse as your pg goes on. At least they are keeping an eye on you and you and your DH are determined not to be fobbed off. Good luck for your scan on Weds. 

*SUZIE * how was the 'one' pint on Friday then missus?  Glad you're back to your usual quiet  self.

*DIZZI * hello missus, I hope you have a nice stay with your mum. 

*CERI * how did getting the urine sample from Lissy go? Big  for you both as you've gone through a lot over the past couple of days

*AMANDA * good to hear you'll be posting regularly again hon!

*SALIA * thinking of you as you pack up your house

*JEN * hello hon, are you okay? 

*NICKY * hope you're having a nice weekend

*FLUFFS * how can you get sidetracked by a slowcooker thread? You know how to live on the edge don't you? 

Big hellooooo to *HARTS, MRS R, MJ, SHEZZA, LOU*, and anyone I may have missed (by accident).

We're off out for dinner at a friend's tonight - first time I've been out in the evening for about a month I think! This afternoon I'm just chilling and pottering about while DH strips the wallpaper from the spare bedroom. SIL is coming up next weekend to paper it so it looks better when we have viewings.

Thanks again for the top ups on 

Love you lots

xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I'm Back!

I'm







Ive named my sat nav "IT" cause "it" kept sending me on little lanes instead of A roads! had to ring DH as I was getting stressed, half hours driving to end up 8 miles from Rhyl, Mum lives in Prestatyn 
Did I tell you I now have glasses for reading and PC work, so I am trying to get used to them, they certainly help, its just strange !
Mum and I did a bit of shopping, we both got some jumpers and I persuaded her to get brain training for her DS, so we had a few go's on that, the bungalow theyve moved into is comming together slowly still no heating or kitchen but it will all be done by mid Dec.
We also took a walk along the sea front, which is just great for clearing the cobwebs.

~Em Sorry I misunderstoond all your appointments for scans, glad they are keeping a close on you & Bubs My flavour guess is a Boy 

~Amanda Glad your going to have more time for you, its just getting the balance right.

~Frill   Glad you liked the smiley 

~Shelle  with your Job application

~Suzie hope you had a nice time, hows K2 and the house stuff going?

~Free  Tonight its catch up here, then tommorow I need to catch up on my OU study as I am now two weeks behind  Hope your Ok hun, do you have any scans booked  

~Jen  I hd a peek at your website the other evening, looks really nice, I just wish you were closer to me! I hope your wrapped up warm while your working   

~Fluffs, Lou, Vicki, Nicky, Sue, & Shezza Hope your all Ok and having nice weekends


----------



## AmandaB1971

True to my word here I am!   

Shellebell - You need to be taking it easier at work too hun! 

Dizzi - Sat Nav can be rubbish ours has no sense of direction at all, which is a handicap given it's job! 

Free - Yes I'm on 4 wheels although going to Bike Show at NEC on Friday and hoping to go by bike.  My Mini is ok at the moment thanks although it's been back 4 times this week so I'm not really it's friend! How are you, apart from being  

Frill - Sending you loads of      

We've been in NE today visiting Neice and Nephew, have come home early(ish) cos DH has bad pain in one of his testicles!   Not good as we have enough trouble there already!   Have told him he'll have to go to GP's on Monday if no better!  Does anyone know can you pass UTI between you? 

Anyway, off to watch Casualty now where hopefully a guy with a UTI he caught of his wife will turn up to answer my question!! 

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## freespirit.

Mornin ladies , 
I'm being the early bird on here today , as i got up for my drugs at 6.30 , then couldnt sleep again , as feeling a bit icky .
Dizzi , Mandy , I'm doing fine thanks . We had a scan on Friday , this was supposed to be the nuchal fold scan , but 'puddin' was just a little bit too small to be measured so i have to go back next Friday . I am treating it as a bonus of an extra scan , although i was a little dissapointed they couldnt do it last Friday . They have assured me that all is looking well though , and as far as they can see without measuring everything looks fine .
I have been out and done a little bit of xmas shopping , well thinking about it i've done a lot of it   done quite a bit on line too . Got DH a great wet weather riding coat on Friday , it was in the sale too - so i'm well chuffed with that , and i know he will be too  
Not a lot planned today , just pottering around realy , so may be back later .
Frill -                                        

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning chitters

Free, great you got to see bubs on friday sorry that you couldnt get the nuchal done but hope that fridays will be better
Bump rubs to you

Nicky, is your scan coming up soon hope your doing ok do you still have M/S  Bump rubs to you also

Frill          
hope things have settled down a bit for you honey, what date is test date hun

Amanda Good to see you back posting hope your doing ok 

Fluffs hope u and A are ok

Ceri how r u and Lissy today hope your both ok

Dizzi hope your doing ok have you any plans for today 

Shelley  for applying for the new job

Shezza hope you and lil ones are well, r u settling into your new house ok

Sue hope your ok hun

Saila how r u doing 

Suzie hows u and k2 hope your feeling much better and enjoyed your pint on friday night!

Vicki hope you are feeling much better

Mez, Jen, Lou and anyone i missed 

Ians still in bed hes working an extra night this week 

Next door have been banging since just after 7am typical when i can sleep in ooh i cant 

Not up to much, was going to get MIL xmas present but M&S isnt open here on a sunday and cant be dealing with meadowhall today so will get it next week!

Had a dream last night that bubs was a  most people though are thinking  but not long now to find out 

Am ok so long as i rest but walk about and ouch ouch and double ouch, no plans for today going out for sunday lunch at 4pm, roast lamb and all the trimmings followed by apple pie and custard yummy!

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## Shellebell

Morning girls

Been up a while, but can't be bothered. That was until just now when Dad has called me and it is Stir Up day today, so I am off up there in a bit. (Stir up is when we all go up and make a wish stiring the xmas pudding)

Free ~ Ooo thats the 1st sign that bubs will be a monster   My mates eldest always used to turn his  to them on the scans and he is a little nutcase still  
Dizzi ~ Glad you finally got there, silly satnav  
Em ~ You take it easy Mrs  
Amanda ~ I hope DH is better soon, I ain't gonna kiss it better  

Better go and have a shower and get motivated  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning All
Just checking in, before I do my study Oh and nip to tesco, Ive got a load of washing on and Ive swept the floors, and dusted my desk down, as it was filthy from DH decorating.

Free Glad youve got an extra scan do you have another one at 16 weeks 
Well done on the Xmas shopping too, I'm going to make a start this week, Ive got Zak's already. its a reindeer suit from mothercare! Dh just shook his head when I showed him.

Amanda have you looked up UTI on the web  I'm not sure if it can be passed from one another, but it is a bacterial infection so I imagiene its possible  hope your both better soon.

Emily I am planning on getting up to date with my OU study once Ive whizzed through my boards here.

Shelley are you showered and motivated yet  bet I know what your stir up wish will be 

Well everyone else seems to be having a long Sunday morning Lie in or else they are already up and out Love to all

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Well everyone else seems to be having a long Sunday morning Lie in or else they are already up and out Love to all
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Oh a lie in, whats one of those   At work 

happy sunday to all
xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hello all!!!!!

Sorry no personals today, been in bed the last 3 days with a cold, just popped in to say "hello"! 

Hugs to all!

Sue


----------



## freespirit.

Shell  , I'd have 50 quid on what your wish is gonna be too - stir it up well hunni and wish hard 

Suize  , poor you having to be at work , hope you get extra cash on a sunday 

Dizzi , Good luck with your studying today chuck  I don't think i have a scan after this untill 20 weeks - its something to do with this having to be done early because its a IVF pregnancy  I think if we had got pregnant naturally then there would have been some kind of test at 16 weeks  I'm not really sure , i'm still trying to read , learn and catch up on this whole pg business .

Em , Enjoy your dinner out today - sounds lovely  People keep asking us if we want to find out the 'flavour' but my DH is that laid back he just says hes not worried - well neither am i , but i can see it being down to me to decide if we find out or not 

Sue , Sorry to hear you've been poorly  my tip is vitamin c , stay wrapped up and drink plenty 

Harts , i never gave you a huggle earlier  , so heres a big one now  hope you and yours are doing ok over there 

Well DH has gone out doing his thing , and i'm trying to potter around sorting out and making space - i did mention hes a hoarder didn't i - and boy can that man hoard !!!!!

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

Afternoon  

Got an 'eadache    Nothing to do with all the sangria I drank last night - honest    Actually, I think it's more a case of getting to bed at 2am and being woken up at 7am....  In need of a kip I think....  

Free, sorry you didn't get a proper scan but at least you are back for one next week    The nuchal scan measures the Downs risk (amongst other things).  I think standard NHS tests just offer a blood test (triple test?) at 16 weeks but some PCT's do the 12 week scan instead/as well as (which is what they are supposed to do...)  Have you joined the trimester boards - they are very helpful with what to expect when  

Big hello to everyone.  Can't concentrate as my head hurts so will pop back later once I've nagged DH into his chores (he's supposed to be going in to the loft to find the Chrimbo decs as I need to sort them and get rid of some before even thinking about putting any up and that could take weeks to do with A around!)

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

*Afternoon!

Popping by as I'm looking for some reassurrance. Am going to check IVF peer support boards in a min.

Fluffs - my DH is feeling a bit like you today. We went out for dinner last night and he had wine, beer and port! Nearly fell off his chair at one point in the evening too! I took him out for a medicinal bacon buttie this morning (I had one too and hot choc - so much for the healthy diet while on 2WW ) and he's doing okay.

Shelle - the family stir up sounds such a lovely family tradition. STIR HARD honey! 

Dizzi - I'm really into Picorss at the moment on the DS. I'm a mean zookeeper player too, but I bet your mum will be hooked on Brain Training!

Suzie - aaahh, poor you having to work. I don't think you're missing much though!

Free - why do you have to take drugs hon?   I'll be thinking of you on Friday but obviously will chat to you before then  

Em - I reckon you're gonna have a girl. Don't know why, just do. 

Amanda - how's DH's nadgers this today? I hope he's not in any more discomfort or pain. 

BIG BONJOUR to everyone else - I hope you're all having a nice Sunday.

Just been hunting for that reassurance. Looks like lots of people experience AF pains in 2WW and get a BFP. Please let me be one of those! Off to get a huggle of DH and then immerse myself in my visualisation CD.    *


----------



## Ceri.

Frill ... I started getting AF type pains a week into my last 2ww dont read too much into it!!   theres lots of girls get af cramps and bfp's. Hang on in there hun 

Mandy ... hope dh is better today? and your mini too?!

Free ... thanks for the text hun, much appreciated. Hope you are all okay at your neck of the woods?

Nicky ... hows you and bump? still taking it easy i hope?

Hiya to everyone else, much love to you all


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Only Me - Just needed to share this here too, (I posted this on the OU website forum, Just)



> I am 2 weeks behind and decided today was the dayIi caught up, having read through week 7 and made a note of the 5 hours needed for activity and OS upload ( and checked the OS with no images to inspire me) I have began to read week 8, and have come to the conclusion that I need to say goodbye to the course, I am no where near ready to look at whats neeeded for the ECA let alone begin a draft, Tommorow should begin week 9 - I am feeling really upset as I started this course with much enthusiasm and began a steep learning curve, ive just not had the time to play with any of the techniques in the videos, and so todays "study time" has left me feeling overwhelmed and wanting to Quit.
> I'm sure after a cup of coffee and a hour away from the pc will help, but its just wasting more time, and it seems Time is running out.
> Ive had a peek at the forums for help/insperation re weeks 7 & 8 and all I can see is ECA this and ECA that
> Thanks to all who have been commenting and helpful, this is my first OU course and It will be my last, good luck everyone, there is some amazing talent here on the t189 course and I wish you well.


I am now going to Sim Land for said Hour and see if things look better there after 
~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Oh Dizzi hunni   I'm so sorry to hear your struggling with the course   Wish i could offer some inspiration .... but i can't really   I know when i did my management NVQ there were times when i just wanted to quit the whole thing , I'd sit in the lounge with paper fanned out around me , and just feel so inadequate .... then i found that other people were struggling too . I talked to my tutor and once it had been explained in 'English' what was required of me , i managed to do it , thing was I could do it , i just had to understand what they wanted me to do .
I hope you come to the right decision on what to do hunni   maybe some time in Sims land will help  


Frill , Now then missis , I've done my share of cycles to be qualified in knowing what I'm talking about here , so listen up - Having AF pains means diddly , its just your body starting to settle down after the ordeal it has been through . You've grown all those lovely eggies , then had them extracted with a needle , your bound to get some discomfort for a while - i know i did . As you approach the second week you'll find your symptom spotting much more - i was reading the 'symptoms that went on to a BFP' in the voting room on an hourly basis   But hun I firmly believe you can not really know from any 'symptom' until OTD when you POAS . So I'm just gonna send you lots of     to get you through til then  


Fluffs , I hope your hangover gets better soon chuck - water water water   I haven't joined a trimester board , cause I've been a bit scared to - how stoopid is that huh  

Right I'm gonna watch my all time fave childhood film this arvo - Annie  

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Fluffs

freespirit. said:


> I haven't joined a trimester board , cause I've been a bit scared to - how stoopid is that huh


Free, you should....it'll save your sanity. Ist trimester board was my life saver when I had my 'too early to tell if it's viable' scan and the longest 2ww of my life!  Enjoy Annie - fab film!

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Dizzi     I am guessing you are not alone in this - you will probably find that half the course is struggling and it's just a few girly swats that are posting on the forums!  I hope things look better after sim land.  I know I had such a block for my dissertation at college that I did nothing for two months and then suddenly wrote the whole thing (7000 words) in two days because it just fell in to place.          

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Fluffs

Frill  - big dollops coming your way hun


----------



## Shellebell

Well I had a good stir, same wish for the past few years   but my Sis had a go before me and I just got a wink so I know what she wished for too  

Dizzi ~ Sorry you are feeling out of your depth with the course hun   and   for not sharing sooner   I hope you are feeling better after your sims fix
Frill ~       
Fluffs ~ Your headache gone now? 

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All!

Dizzi - I hope your hour away in Sims Land helped inspire you.  I'm sure you're more on top of your course than you feel and given you've started a new job too, I think it's remarkable you're doing the course at all, so be kind to yourself! 

Shelle - Here's hoping the wishes come true eh hun?! I'm not kissing DH's bits better either, not if they might be lurgied!  

Fluffs - Sorry to hear about the bad head, I hope 2 Nurofen have done the trick!

Free - Glad you plucked up courage for Tri Boards I'm sure you'll soon settle in there hun.

Frill - Hun, the only Cycle I've done where I got AF pains was the first one when I got a BFP (albeit briefly) so stop your worrying missus!! 

Right gotta go cremating DH's sausage! 

Axxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

MandyB1971 said:


> Right gotta go cremating DH's sausage!
> 
> Axxxx


Have I just read right??  You're actually cooking something Miss Findus Fairy


----------



## Ceri.

MandyB1971 said:


> Evening All!
> 
> I'm not kissing DH's bits better either, not if they might be lurgied!
> 
> Right gotta go cremating DH's sausage!
> 
> Axxxx


----------



## Ceri.




----------



## Lou F ❁

Evening everyone
flying visit from me Sunday is only day  get with Al so we been out shopping and now we off out for dinner      moved rooms to a lovley room at the front of the hotel so posh only down fall are some ar$eholes who arrived today in the above room and they are sodding elephants n who are obvioulsy also deaf     am usually really patient but enough is enough i called reception didnt do a thing so next step is to go and tell them what is what myself    
Huge hugs to you all      n      too
back tomorrow with personals ( that is if i not in jail for killing to$$ers upstairs)
lol
Lou


----------



## Martha Moo

Just a quick post to say

       

Good Luck Nicky1

For your scan tomorrow

      

Love Emxx​


----------



## AmandaB1971

Ceri - I just read that back!   

Vicki - Yes, I actually managed to put some sausage under the grill! Then get the cremated sausages into barmcakes with tomato sauce! 

Em - Not long til you know the flavour of your little bundle - you must be so excited 

Nicky - Good Luck for tomorrow.

Frill -      

Ttfn

Ax


----------



## Fluffs

Just a quickie to send         to Nicky for tomorrow  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thank you for the hugs, still feel upset but Ive spoke to Dh re my OU study, 
and Ive not looked at it again tonight in fact Ive been in sim land pretty much all evening, I might look at it again tommorow  
I'm Off to bed now as I really need some beauty sleep.  

Catch you all tommorow Good night


----------



## MrsRedcap

MandyB1971 said:


> Vicki - Yes, I actually managed to put some sausage under the grill! Then get the cremated sausages into barmcakes with tomato sauce!


Hey at least no-one can say you didn't try    

Well done for the attempt!!!!  

Hey everyone..sausage barms at Mandy's house now she's mastered the grill


----------



## Ceri.

Well i'm having a well deserved glass of vino tonight, aint had one all w/end so sod it! Got me ear plugs in listenin to some tunes whilst typing.... still doesnt get away from the smell coming from dh's ****! - disgusting)

*Lou* ... Hope you making the most of the time with Al!  When we were away last yr on holibobs, we had a group of 4 girls above us making a din, went to reception at 3am to complain, looked like a blinkin ghost floatin round the pool in nowt but a white sheet round me stompin down the steps to Pablo! Told him, he came up with his clipboard and said 'i hear nothing' well i got fed up (to say the least) and peppered the ceiling with my 6 inch stilletto heels. OOOps! ended up on the last night telling them on the balcony to 'be quiet - or else!' wasnt a woman to be messed with that night!   Good job the staff didnt check for ceiling damage!  

*Shellebert* ... Hello pumpkin. Hope I am right in thinking your sis wished hard for you to have a baby. Bit blonde me, had me roots done last week!  Cos i will wish hard for the same. I think its fab you always come across a total family orientated girl, thats how i am. apart from losing the plot with my brother! whenever you write i just imagine the family stood there behind you 100% 
Great news on the job front you should get the job, you've practically been doing it for donkeys. supporting everyone, so y not!? More dosh to spend on lil un when they arrive 

*Em* ... i reckon a lil blue un! Hope you keep on resting up x

*Nicky * ... bet ya looking forward to seeing bubba tomorrow. amazing how much they grow. never 4get the difference in size from 12-20 weeks. nearly jumped off bed! Hope john is still pampering you hun better had be!

*MJ* ... how are you me lil shabba? hows stoo-pot? reckon you'll hear something soon hun, bound to. then you'll be hitting the shops for this that n the other, but stuff for you too!  I really cant wait for you!

*Vicky * ... thanks for the advice other day hun. theyre gonna do a ecg after seeing the top doc. wouldve insisted on it after what you said  Hope you got over the runs and sicky? but did ya have a good time bopping and drinking otherwise? hope so!

*Frillypops* ... like i said before hun, dont read anything into all the symptoms. Free said it like it is! i got a good vibe for you anyway hun   

*Fluffs * ... Hows lil man doing? hope he's okay. got everything for xmas?

*Dizzi* ... like the others have said, chill out (easy for me to say) over the course hun, better to take some time out rather than stress yourself out and make all other aspects escalate in your life. snowballing, you dont want that. So best to take stock and go back to it when you got a 'ready' head on. dont be so hard on yourself hun and dont try to be superwoman. you already are! 

*Shezza* ... where are ya hun, aint had an update from ya for ages. are you okay. seen ya status on f/book. hope youre ok x

*sue * ... another one that works wayyyy too hard. listen you girlie ... take some 'me' time hun x

*saila * ... hiya sweet, how are you doing? what ya been up to this weekend?

*Jen* ... ay lady, come back we miss ya.  Hope things are okay with you. Hows Jim? Betcha working all hours in this weather and school too? What you planning for christmas hun? Hope you arent cooking, someone should be doing it for you. x

Bring on the turkey wishbones this year cos i'm doing some serious wishing this year for my chitters. (yes i may be just a lil tipsy, but thats all!) And i gotta big question to ask!!

WHENS THE NEXT CHITTERS MEET?  

I cant piggin wait for the next one! Right am off to have half a refill, a wee, then off to bo-bo's. Night and love ya all XXXX


----------



## custard

Morning all.

Sorry I've been such a bad chitter chatter-er.  I've been thinking of you all, but things have been hectic as ever.  So Jim and I had a long talk yesterday and we have decided to put any further treatment on hold until the next school year.  In the meantime, I am going back on the pill as I really can't cope with my cycles at the moment.  I'm so emotionally up and down and the period pain is far from easy either.  So I'm sad as it means hope is extinguished for the next 12 months, but at least I might be able to throw myself into building the business and we can save some money ready for next year when you never know, it might work!

In the meantime, I'm going to go cold turkey from FF and really try hard not to dwell on IF at all.  So I'm really sorry, but I won't be around here for you all.  I'll be thinking of you and will be praying that when I next return your dreams are fulfilled.

Frill - I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you sweetie.  Perhaps you could send me a little text to let me know how you get on?  Dizzi and Free both have my number.

Right, I'm off now.  Early start on the digging this morning!
Lots of love and hugs.
Jen
xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning My Darlings 

Wow I am tired, been packing this weekend, I actually enjoyed it to some extent  I don't think DH did...

Custard ~  I hope your business really prospers and the next set of treatment is the one for you 



~ceri~ said:


> still doesnt get away from the smell coming from dh's ****! - disgusting)


  

Nicky ~ Good Luck for your scan!!

Frill ~   

Hope your all ok girlies!! Sorry for those I missed I am thinking of you all


----------



## Frill

Morning my hons

Yesterday afternoon I managed to chill out (fell asleep while listening to the CD - let's hope my subconcsious was paying attention!) and felt much more relaxed.

Thanks to all of you for your wise words - you're all helping me keep on the straight an narrow! 

*Dizzi * I know completely what you are going through on your course, having had the same experiences during my degree and marketing exams. I hope that this morning you are feeling refreshed from having some time away from it and hopefully you can make a decision that you are comfortable with. Remember, don't rush a decision just because of deadlines!  

*Jen * I'm sorry we're not going to see you much on FF for a while but completely understand.  Whilst being on the pill means that a bfp is remote, at least you can focus your mind on the future and indulge in things that you wouldn't be able to do while on tx or pg. Gonna miss you hon, so I will get your mobile number off Dizzi/Free. After all, how else am I going to wish you merry chrimbo?!

*Ceri *   you are an absolute treasure! Thank you. I was thinking the same as you at the weekend WHEN IS THE NEXT CHITTER MEET? I don't think the wine affected your post last night, but then I couldn't tell if you'd kicked yer shoes off or not!

*Nicky * GOOD LUCK FOR THE SCAN TODAY! XXXXXXXXXXX Let us know how it all goes

*Free *  thank you too, you are a treasure just like Ceri. I always promised myself before the 2ww that I wouldn't analyse any symptoms but it's hard. With what you have said and everyone else on here, it's helped so much. I hope you are not feeling icky today. Catch you later missus.

*Shelle * With such a good, positive stir up at the weekend, 2008 is looking good!   

*Salia * do you have a moving date hon?

*Amanda * cremating sausages and kissing DH's bits (or not) - what a weekend you had!  

*Mrs R* how are you feeling? You sounded brighter yesterday so I hope the lurgey has left

*Sue * hello me darling, nice to hear from you. Did you have a good weekend?

*Suzie * are you okay, my petal? I hope work was okay yesterday

*Fluffs * hello missus, thanks for your reassurances. What you up to this week?

*Harts * thinking of you and your family 

*Lou * how did it go with the annoying to$$ers last night? I hope you got some kip. Did you enjoy your day with Al? 

*Em * hello my darling, how are you?

*MJ, Shezza * hello my loves, where are you?

Have I missed anyone? Sorry if I have.

I'm back at work this week - no major trauma seeing as my office is the spare room! But I'm going to avoid working full-time. "No change there then!" I hear Free cry!    DH has got an interview this afternoon; he's keeping an open mind about it but on paper it doesn't look amazing so we shall see.

Not much else going on at the mo, catch you all later.

Thanks again girlies. Love you lots.
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning chitters!

Jen sorry to hear your taking a time out but completely understand your reasons, just dont forget about the chitter chatterers when you feel ready to return, we will all be here waiting to welcome you back with very widely opened arms   

Saila good to see you have started on the packing, not an easy task but one that needs to be done  
wont be long now

Dizzi, hope the sims time helped yesterday hun   

Sue get well soon 

Vicki how r u feeling better i hope!

Nicky lots of      for today sweetheart

Free hope your doing ok heres to the next scan on friday!

Frill           and lots of  
take it easy sweetheart

Ceri hope you and lissy are doing ok

FLuffs hows u and A

The next chitters meet ooher I would like to come but obviously depends when! and where have been told not to leave yorkshire after another 12 wks    

I am ok full of cold today (AGAIN!) have had more colds in the last 3 months than i have had in the last 3 yrs
had an ok day yesterday though

My aunty rang (not sure if you remember my uncle who died around same time as bouncer) well its his wife i have only met her once or twice but she rang yesterday to see if we knew the flavour yet, because she would like to crochet a blanket for us for the pram but didnt want to put blue in it if a girl and obv not pink in if a boy thought this was rather sweet of her so promised to call and let her know when we know

We may have a hitch with the new pup, as the breeder wants us to take him on saturday when he wll be 6 wks exactly neither me or ian are happy with this so we are trying to decide what best to do 

Ian says ultimately it has to be whats best for willow 

Off for a playtime with the lady herself now!

Em


----------



## Frill

Ah Em, poor you with all your colds! 

Isn't six weeks a bit too early for pup to leave his mum  although I admit I don't know much about puppies. You guys are going to have such a fun Christmas though! Willow and little pup running around aaaahhhhh.

I'm looking forward to putting our big gay tree up again this year - I'm going to do a pic of the pink feather boas this year for you. Mind you, how long it will last with Chas and Dave is another thing!


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all  

Jen,     for the business plan and hopefully see you back here sometime in the future    

Frill - yet another dollop for ya (with a cherry on this time  )        

Em, poor you with the colds.  Being pg doesn't help because it plays havoc with your sinuses etc.  Hope you sort the puppy thing out.  We got ours at 7 weeks so it's not too early but go with what you feel comfortable with (our breeder said 8 weeks initially but then decided that at 7 they really were ready to go so if you trust the breeder then take their advice...)

Hello to all I missed.  Promised myself loads of child free housework whilst A was napping but been reading this site instead oops!      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

PFFT!!!!!  I hate computers!  Just typed a long reply and it kicked me out - wanted me to put in my user name and password in again!         ANGRY!!!   

Feel better this morning so went to school.  The headteacher asked me to keep an eye on a student who was doing a listening exam, and it was an ex classmate of mine that I hadn't seen in a year, so we had a good natter afterwards!  Then I had a rather weird experience, I ran into a couple of Turkish women who I used to help and one of them started patting my stomach and talking in Turkish to her friend!!!  I just assumed she thought I was pregnant, but her friend explained (in Dutch thankfully!) that she was impressed with the weight that I lost!  Thankfully I didn't have PMT and I could see the funny side of it!  It was still a weird experience having her patting my stomach!

Frill - you will have to post a photo of your tree!  My DH likes pink and isn't ashamed of the fact, even though he gets a bit of ribbing sometimes from his collegues (in his car he has pink fluffy dice, pink steering wheel cover and pink seatbelt thingies!), so I am sure he will want to copy the idea (if I let him!)!  Hope your DH gets on ok with job interview.  Don't work too hard!!!   

Em - If by the wonders of cyberspace I have given you my germs, I apologise!  Hope you get well soon!!

Dizzi - hope a good nights sleep has made things clearer and some time in Simland is always good!  You have to do what is best for you, there is no point getting yourself in a tizz, stressing yourself out and making yourself ill - no course is worth that.  Have you checked out the OU board again? perhaps there are others going through the same thing, or spoken to anyone at the university about it?  Sending lots of hugs to you - I am sure you will make the right decision that is best for you.

Lou - hope you feel better this morning.  Did you get a good nights sleep?  Or do we have to send a nail file in a cake??    I think it is disgraceful that the hotel did nothing.

Nicky - good luck with your scan!!!!

Fluffs - hope you feel better this morning.

Sorry if I have forgotten anything that was in my original post!  

Love and hugs to all 

Sue


----------



## Lou F ❁

Good afternoon my lovlies
well we got some sleep eventually i did talk extra loud at around 10.30 from the bathroom saying that if they didnt turn tv down i would go up there and throw the Bleep tv out of the window and would prob throw said to$$ers to follow it     strangely tv was turned down, i saw said to$$ers at breakfast this morning spotted there room key and mentioned rather loudly to very nice waitress about noisy folk upstairs they turned to look at me and then wispered   hopefully they are only here for one night and will sod off to another place tonight    
Had a lovely day with Al yesterday we bought new nephew some new clothes uncluding a Ireland rugby top it is tooo cute 
Ceri your posts always make me larf, it must be a man thing with smelly arses   Al was the same vile  . I hope all gets sorted with Lissy bless her huge  to her from me 

Dizzi hope the OU doesnt get u down, hope work is ok this week, gad u enjoyed time with your mum a good walk on prestatyn prom is fab much cleaner than Rhyl beach.

Nicky hope the scan goes well today 

*Sue huge hugs for the lost post bl**dy cyber thief   no need for nail file but u can send a cake if u like   *

Em nasty cold  agree 6 weeks is abit early isnt it hope u get it sorted 

Frill huge hugs are u working in Pj's or have u got dressed   fingers crossed for dh's job 

Free glad all well on scan hope fri's is good for you. 

Shell i think the job will be great if u doing already atleast now u will get paid for doing it now  love the idea of the stir day wish we did that if u put my family in a room together with a wooden spoon someone woud end up getting smacked with it  

Saila hope the packing gets done i love packing to move (granted we do do it alot )


Jen huge hugs totally understand why u need time away will miss u tho, i hope your business goes from strength to strength.

Fluffs have u got any housework done yet  Am sure playing with A is much more fun 

Amanda bet steve loved the sausage batch, hope the painful part get sorted soon, Al used to have this kind of the thing and they said it was infection in epididemous(sp)  i think usually a little lump in there aswell but would go pretty quick 

MJ, Shezza,Vicky & Harts huge hugs hope all is well     to u.

Am sorry if i missed anyone out    if i did.

right am gonna watch HP pass some time till Al home, hopefully find out today when we coming home but not holding breath  
lol
Lou


----------



## Suzie

Lou  - You missed me missus   

quick post while K2 is nearly asleep 

Jen - Will be sorry to not have you posting with us but do understand the reasons why  you know where we are 

Nicky -  for today , hope scan went well

Em - hope you feeling better soon.

Lou - stupid people. I would have had really loud sex to annoy them 

Free - hope you are taking it easy hun 

Dizzi - hope today things seem a little easier for you 

Frill    

Amanda -  @ just cremating dh's sausage!

Ceri  -  to you and bubbs , hope the fits are gone for good!

Fluffs- your posts sound the same as mine, typing while running after a little one 

Shezza  - where be you?

 to Sue, Saila and all 

Things ok here just busy as usual   K2 doing well, here until at least the spring  Can't write too much on the boards  
We should be moving 14th dec all being well.  Find out in morning for definate. 
Most of christmas shopping done  

love to all
suzie x


----------



## Lou F ❁

SOOOOOZIE
I WUV U SORRY 
      ​


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Suzie ~ Brilliant news on the moving date, invest in some Kalms or rescue remedy   

Lou ~ Strangely I have actually enjoyed some parts of it   I think it would of been a more enjoyable experience had we been more organised  

Frill ~ Glad you more relaxed sweetie   We move this Friday 

Em ~ 6 weeks surely is far too young to be taken away from his mum! Is this breeder with the kennel club? I was sure it was 8 weeks.

Wow I might go to accident and emergency tonight girls   I have a bad migraine, feel like I am losing sensation in my left side and have ringing ears


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Sorry I've been quiet again recently, I have been reading but was getting worried about todays scan, My sicness had started to ease off this past week along with my sore (.)(.)'s and you can't help but think the worse   Anyway have been for my scan today and here is our news......

The con scanned the dildocam round quickly and found a sack straight away and showed us a tiny baby in the sack, with it's little heartbeat pumping away, They commented on how clear the picture was, Yolk sack looked really good and was a good distance away from the baby and you could just see the umbilical cord running from the yolk down to the baby, which they also said was god because you don't normally see it this early on, The baby measured 7 weeks and 6 days, My lip started to wobble  

The con then turned to the nurse and said, `And I think we have something else to show you too don't we Karen?` There was a second little baby in another sack measuring 7 weeks and 4 days with a little heartbeat pumping away, The tears started then and even John had a tear too  

We are over the moon!!  I have 2 scan pictures, will post them soon, They couldn't get them both on one picture so got one pic of each so I will try and play about with them and see if I can get them both onto one pic for my avatar 

One of the nurses cam i today on her day off especially for our scan I was chuffed to bits bless her 

Thank you all for your messages and support 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Nicky huge hugs       n congrats
lol
lou
 ​
we posted same time was worried to say too much as u hadnt posted yet but just too say i am so thrilled for you Nicky.​


----------



## Ceri.

*WOOOOOHHOOOOOOO NICKY AND JOHN!!!!!!!

Fantastic news sweet. Have been poppin in most of the day, chuffed to pieces for ya! *  ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

~TWINS~

 
Nicky & John

     
Back in a bit, Dh just walked in!​


----------



## AmandaB1971

Evening All!

Nicky -  on the Double Trouble hun, you must be on 

Frill -      

 to everyone else, just off to make tea for DH now! (I'm on a roll Vicki!   )

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## MrsRedcap

MandyB1971 said:


> to everyone else, just off to make tea for DH now! (I'm on a roll Vicki!   )
> 
> Ttfn
> 
> Axxx


Now I must go and lie down    I can just see your DH now in state of shock 

Nicky...Congratulations hunny


----------



## freespirit.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 
Twinnies   
Thats so fabtastic Nicky and John 
Somehow I had a gut instink that i would log on and see you were having double delights - I'm so happy for you both - Well done 
Love n hugs
Freespirit
x x x​


----------



## Wraakgodin

Nicky!!!!! I am so happy for you - what wonderful fantastic amazing news!!!!!!

Brilliant!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Frill is test day the 2nd of December 

  I want to update the List and start us a new thread 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁

ok sooo tonight i wanted to do something nice n send some hugs out but a few of you's profiles dont come up     so the ones i couldnt send too





lol
lou


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jen    Completely understand hun Dont forget us, cause we wont forget you 

Frill  PUPO PUPO PUPO PUPO 

Thanks everyone for your wise words, Ive had some replies from the Ou forum, and I am going to get my Photos off my Old hard drive ( the PC that blew up!) and see If I can put ten photos together at the weekend to Submit and worry about the assignments after - I'm definatly not in the right frame of mind atm, I have even been teary I just Hope the  will put an appearence in soon, lord knows I need her!

Well boards looked at and Lots of Newbie replies done, Ive cooked and eaten tea so its time for a bath & bed
Sorry not to have done personals, Lou thanks for the Hug 

Catch you all tommorow


----------



## Shezza




----------



## Fluffs

Hello Shezza!!!

Just popping in to say Nicky, fabby, fabby fab news                  wow, twinnies, I'm well chuffed for you  

Hi all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya

Lou

thanks for the hug sweetie 

straight back at ya

Shezza 

Nicky have said elsewhere but fan dabi dozey news on the twinnies

Our first set of chitter twins since lous!

Love to all
beds calling
Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

oh my god Nicky that is fabulous news!!!


----------



## Fluffs

Frill, thought I'd make it scoops today instead of dollops - is that ok?!        Here you go....                                      

Hi all... Posting like Suzie, as in can't stop, my house is being trashed around me by an 11mth old          Back later    Big hugs to all  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

Wonderful, wonderful news Nicky! CONGRATULATIONS!  I am so delighted for you!

 
Lou - thanks for the hug, needed it this morning! Here's one for you  too!

Suzie that's great news about K2 being with you for a few months more, you must be pleased!

Salia - oooooh you're moving on Friday and you still get time on FF! We love you for that. Make sure your PC is the last thing you pack away! 

Dizzi - I'm glad you've managed to work out something for your course. Good luck honey, we are here for you to vent your frustration at any time.  Yup, clever girl that you are, test day is Sun 2. I'm scared witless of it.

Amanda - thanks for the top up my hon.

Sue sounds like you took that woman's belly-patting in your stride! Well done, not sure I would have. Lovely to hear from you. 

Shezza - good to see you popping by 

Free - hello sweetie, how are you feeling?

Em - morning my hon, how are you today? Made a decision on pup's arrival date? Have you got a name for him yet? 

Shelle - how are you hon? Have you got that job application in yet?

Fluffs - thank you for the scoops! Loving that! I hope the house is still standing!

Ceri how's that gorgeous girl of yours doing?

Mrs R - hello hon, how are you?

Harts   thinking of you and your family every day.

Didn't get a brilliant night's sleep again last night. Woke up to go to the loo and then that was it, brain going over loads of stuff - tx, prospect of selling house, Christmas, why I got a D in GCSE Art (19 years ago, for goodness sake), what shall I cook on Christmas Day and on and on and on and on......  

Physically feeling okay - not much AF type pains today (promise not to analyse if this is good or bad) - just dreading test day really. Its on Sun 2, but on the Saturday, SIL is coming to wallpaper the spare room and she may stay over. Which means I'll have to test when she is here (she knows nothing about tx). Even if she doesn't stay over, on the Sunday I've got a load of family coming over as we're off out to the local Indian for the Elvis night (an Indian Elvis impersonator - brilliant night out and you get curry too!). So I'm going to have hide crazyfreakgirl somehow for a whole day. Plus, my friend is staying over that night so I've got to work out a way of getting rid of her Mon morning so DH and I can celebrate/comiserate accordingly. Nadgers.

Sorry, I've wurbled a bit much. Just needed to get it off my chest a bit.

Love to all
xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

*Hiya chitters

Just popping in very quickly

                                 for Frill

Frill i drove myself    at this stage of the  analyzing and lost count of how many others 2ww diarys i read

Take it easy we are all rooting for you

Just a quickie as you asked
Pepper is coming home either monday 10th December or saturday 15th December am hoping for the 10th as the 15th is Willows birthday    but no cake for Pepper either way

We are going for another look at him on saturday he wasnt very co operative with the camera last time, the breeder has 3 people coming for pups next wednesday so she wanted us to take pepper saturday as they are changing daily now and wanted us to have the pup we wanted i dontthink we will change our mind as pepper we have chosen is a mini willow but diff colour

Christmas is going to be busy in our house isnt it!

Em*


----------



## Fluffs

Hey Em, don't I get some credits for Pepper or am I going    (which wouldn't surprise me as I usually am!    )


----------



## Martha Moo

Fluffs well

before you posted i had thought of pepper so i am going to split the credits between you and MC as her suggestion was very good

DH didnt originaly like pepper typical

I keep forgetting sorry!

Emxx


----------



## Ceri.

*Frill* ... the Elvis night sounds like a good laugh!  can just imagine it!! With curry to boot it'll be a great night i reckon! Glad your holding up okay hun, not long now     although i know it feels like eternity. 

*Fluffs* ... gawd! house getting trashed eh? Elysia's keeping me on my toes now! (she's just broke the bar of toys off her bouncer again!) and she's crawling backwards and its quite funny!

      all round to those that need them.  Be back in a bit X


----------



## Shellebell

just a quicky (ooeerr) just had dinner and off to toys r us..... am i mad    

Nicky ~ Fabbyarooney news hun   Oo I have come over all emotional, in a good way.

Although I have been very hormonal up and down this past week   spoke to my manager at work cause I am the only senior in again and was feeling a lttle under pressure, so he has made sure he is keeping an eye on things  
I have verbally advised that I will be going for the new job, just got to draft a covering letter to go with my CV. My 1st draft was 'give me the job or else' My boss found it funny  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all 
Another Quicky 

I felt poorly this morning, Ive got a horrid cough and I had an upset tum, but Both have improved as the day has gone on, I have been at my SIL's as my nephew was 9 today, I remember him being born - well I was in the room! and he is now the same age his Dad (dh's brother) was when I met Dh So I feel VERY old tonight!
this evening Dh took me Swimming  and tommorow I am going to water aerobics for the first time in years 

I took some photos of the boys this evening and have uploaded what was on my camera So I am getting nearer to sorting the photos for this Course 

Shelly  i really hope you get this job hun, especially if it means less stress!

Frill     So your going to hold out with  until your friends gone  

Nicky  Several times today Ive had flashbacks of us all at nottingham, and you in particular on that fertility chair!!!!

Suzie I notice another holiday for you after crimbo 

Ceri & Fluffs  buy a playpen! fill it with toys or cardboard box's and the LO then sit on the pc and talk to us ^roflmmao^ 

Amanda what did you cook tonight then 

Lou  hope its quieter for you tonight, I'm doing Ok thank you, still need to meet with Amanda at Cheshire oaks when your back  (All Welcome)

Em I take it the new Pup is to be called Pepper, nice name.

Shezza   

Salia 

Free  hope your OK
Erm Ive gone brain Dead  Love hugs Bump rubs and  to All


----------



## Suzie

Another holiday dizzi ? not that I am aware of  

Nicky - posted to you in mod zone but wanted to send some more  to you  fab news 

Frill -   

love to all
be back in a bit

suzie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Suzie said:


> Another holiday dizzi ? not that I am aware of


  Oops could have sworn it was your ticker I spotted  Time for Bed - Goodnight


----------



## Martha Moo

hiya chitters

just popping in to send frill some advance          for tomorrow

I wont get chance to get on til after scan tomorrow i think and am out for dinner tomorrow evening as ians got a day off or night haha

Am shattered so off to bed in a mo

Love to all
Em


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Just did a post but it `couldn't display the webpage` 

Am too tired as late to bed tonight so will post again soon but basically said .....


Em -  for tomorrows scan 

Frill - Early morning peeing was one of my first signs! I never wake up to pee but for about 4 days before testing I was waking up at 4.30/5am to pee, I have now learnt to stop drinking hours before bed 

Thanks everyone for your messages, It's still sinking in!  Will try and post scan pics at the weekend and catch up on personals properly then too 

x x x


----------



## freespirit.

Just calling in on route to work to send Frill massive amounts of  
                                                
Thinking of you hunni


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Chitters  

Em ~ Good luck for the scan   So will Pepper be 6 weeks when you get her??

Dizzi ~ I hope your feeling better   Have you tried some Vicks? That always works for me hon. You might need plenty of rest and TLC  

Shelley ~ Brilliant news about new job!! I hope you get it honey!!  

Frill ~     Stay positive honey!!

Mortagages company are utter   they have decided they don't like the wording on our Shail test   they have had it 3 months. Andy (fab mortgage advisor) and our solicitors are ringing them this morning to kick some   and see whats going on. I am so scared we won't complete on Friday its making me ill


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Sorry I have been awol for a little bit.  Just needed a bit of time.  First some personals...

Nicky-- Congrats hun. You must be on      I had a feeling it was going to be double trouble especially the way you were wriggling on that chair!  Make sure dh is pampering you and get loads of rest.

Em- Good luck with your scan hun.  I am still thinking it is a boy, just because the same things that were making me sick were making you sick.  Can't wait to hear.

Frill--                 Sounds like you are very busy for test day-- very brave of you.  I have everything crossed for you hun

Free- how are you hun?  Good luck for scan on Friday.  I hope bubs is a bit more cooperative.  I didn't have my nuchal until 13 weeks and they still struggled then!

Fluffs- How is A? Still trashing the house?  Hope you are okay

Dizzi- Hope you are feeling better hunni.  Well done for deciding to try to stick with the course.  How is the job going? Oh yeah, we went for white nursery furniture-- we wanted wood but couldn't find any that we liked.

Ceri- Are you finished with Christmas shopping yet? How is E?  Still moving backwards?

Shelley- Great news that you have decided to go for the job, especially since you are pretty much doing it all now anyway.  I have my fingers crossed for you

Jen- completely understand hun.  We will miss you.  Take care. Looking forward to hearing from you next year.

Suzie- glad you have K2 for at least a few more months hun. Is the 14th still on for the move?

Lou- Hope you have been getting some more sleep hun.  When are you back from Ireland?

Sue- I can't believe that woman did that. Well done on the weight loss 

Saila- I hope the mortgage gets sorted hun.  It is so stressful.  Fingers crossed that Friday is still on.

Amanda- so will we be seeing you on Masterchef anytime soon?  Hope you are okay

Shezza- great to see you have posted. Hope you and the little ones are okay.

Vicki- How are you hun?  Hope all is well.

Mez- Hope you are okay too hun

As for me..... my sis finally got her results late yesterday (they should have been in last wednesday but they weren't and then thurs was a holiday here and the clinic was closed until yesterday!).  And the good news is that they have told her that although they have come back slightly abnormal,  it is not cancerous.  They just need to keep an eye on her.  So that is one big relief.

My brother is not doing very well at all, can't take the pain.  I wish they could find someway to help him.  Pancreas transplants are very rare.

My mom came over yesterday with the winnie the pooh bassinet that I wanted so I was completely shocked because she kept telling me that they were a waste of money (she must not have wanted me to buy it).  It is so cute.  My friend came over the other day with bags full of goodies that she bought-- including a little nike vest, hat and matching booties!  And then she took me shopping and I couldn't resist baby's first Levi's!  I had my first appt here the other day and have to go back on a weekly basis now because they haven't gotten to know me.  

Still no news on the floor    
Well, nothing else new.  Think I will try to get some more sleep-- it is 6.15 here and have been up since 4.30.

Hope everyone is okay

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

HARTS great news about your sister; although of course my heart goes out to your brother.      that they can find some better pain relief for him and a donor.

EM I hope the scan went okay today missus. Let us know! 

FREE I nearly cried when I saw all your sticky vibes for me!  

SHELLE I'm glad you're going for the job. Good luck sweetie.

Big hello to everyone - sorry, brain not functioning for all personals - but I love you all the same.

And *BIG *  thank you to the dollops and top ups of . Crazyfreakgirl is officially here. Went to acpuncturist this morning but he's not going to do anything until I know for sure and he repeated what we've been telling ourselves "we've got the best possible chance". Somehow it sounds better coming from somone else.

I am knackered. Going to have some lunch and then crash on the sofa.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Hi all

Just sending some more     to Frill    

Been up half the night with A as he had a hacking cough.  Thought it was croup but he seems ok today although nurse at surgery said he does have slightly inflamed ears and tonsills so he is definitely fighting a viral infection.  He's ok in himself though now.  Unlike me who has pulled her back this morning whilst lifting him, is tired from being up half the night and finally has the    Feeling a bit sorry for myself today  

Back later  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters

Just a quickie as i am off over to parents for dinner 

We are having chicken and dads gone for desert not that he needed to cos mum has humble pie to eat    

I have txt those who i had numbers for but my battery is dead on phone sorrry frill couldnt txt u back 

Anyway the news is that we have a very active little Baby Boy

He measures for 19 weeks and is a right character he had legs crossed initially but did uncross we got 5 pics of him

Post more later as dads just here

Emxx


----------



## Fluffs

Woo hoo Em    Fab news, boys are best        (not that I'm biased of course!)


----------



## Ceri.

Fluffs ... Nooooooo! completely disagree! 

Em ... ah how do you feel now you know? betcha gonna go do some serious spending now aint ya!  (i did, 5am the morning after 20 week scan!   )

Well, hope every one else is okay, not gonna attempt any more personals tonight, gonna curl up in front of the box with a brew and biccys. 
Lissy had another fit today (glad in a strange way ... mum was feeding her and saw it first hand) she's had 3 on me, when i'm on my own with her but now mum n dads seen it too. (was beginning to think i was going  ) both parents are nurses so it reassured me in a strange kinda way. if that makes sense  Anyway she's been her usual self after it (Thankfully) and just gone to bo-bo's
*
Frill ...                  keep going hun, youre nearly there XXX *


----------



## Suzie

~Em   

Frill - Truck loads of  

Fluffs - hope A is better tonight 

Ceri - so sorry to hear little one has another fit   big  to you


x


----------



## AmandaB1971

Morning All!

Ceri - Sorry to hear that Lissy had another fit. What's going to happen now? Are they still trying to find the cause?

Suzie - Is there any news on your move date? Give K2 a big  from me! 

Frill - Send you loads more       

Em - Great news on your  you must be so excited! 

Shezza - We miss you hun! Hope you're ok.

Shellebell -  with your Job application hun, I'm sure you'll knock em dead! 

Free - How are you? Taking it easy I hope!

Dizzi - How's the new job? And dare I ask, the OU Course? 

Right, I'd better go and get ready for work.  Going to the Bike Show at the NEC tomorrow so won't be around much then.

Ttfn

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Morning

Fluffs  I hope you and A are better today 

Frill          Thinking of you hun 

Em thanks for the text - I'm not sure baby will like having 5 pic's of his uncrossed legs when he's older  

Harts  & 

Ceri   Poor Lissy & you - I know what you mean about your parents seeing - 

Back later  I have A's Croup type cough, with loads of rubbish  Ive brought my coffee back from coughing this morning and feel really Uck, I finish work at 12 so I am praying its a fast morning and I can get back in my bed by 1pm  I am tempted to phone in sick, but as this is week 4 in the new Job, and I have no Idea what the sickness policy is - I'd best go in . . .

Love & Hugs to all

~Dizzi~

Amanda  Our posts crossed
OU course, Erm I think I have the pictures, I just need to Log on and see what to do with them


----------



## AmandaB1971

Get Well Soon Dizzi

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Frill

Awww, sorry you're feeling poorly Dizzi    

Ceri - How it Lissy doing this morning? I really hope you get some answers soon. It can't be any fun for any of you. Huggle to Lissy (and you!)

Amanda - have a good time at the bike show - don't spend too much!  

Em - I said it yesterday but CONGRATULATIONS 

Helloooooooo and  to everyone else. Being lazy today, sorry!


----------



## Lou F ❁

Morning everybody

Ceri i hope Lissy is OK what a worry what is gonna happen now   

Dizzi huge hugs i hope u feeling better soon and the morning is flying bye for you today  

Amanda enjoy the NEC my cousin is going down aswell i think cant remember 

E fab news on your little one 

Frill have a lovley relaxing day     

Fluffs  to u and A

Shell  to u 2

Sooooozie hope u and K2 are ok bet u like mad house at the mo with the housemove  

Harts am so sorry to hear about your brother but good news for your sis   am sure it wont take long to before u get your house in tiptop shape. Hope the flooring gets sorted too  

Saila hope u have got some good news for the move 

Nicky huge   to u n your bundles 

Free how are u doing, hope work not getting too much for you and you getting lots of rest  

Sue how are diddling along hows the weather over in cheeseland  

Jen knonw u away but just incase u sneak in  

Shezza where are yu what is going on with u and yur scrummy little ones 

Vickters hows u hows life in Hagis land what the weather like up there 

MJ helloooooooooooo helloooooooooooooo echo   what u up to  

right after that a little from me still in Ireland but hating it i just want to come home  i spend all day waiting for Al tome come back from work and he is so tired he asleep by 8/9  i feel awful for moaning i usually like my own company but i just feel really lonley out here, sodding net connection went down in hotel last night was nearly in tears  god sound like a bratt ( i know i am 1) AF caught me offguard today aswell 2 days early again, have been 28 days for 22 years and now 26 for 2 months with the hot sweats too am getting a little worried   too much time on my hands. Just feel really weepy and crap   .Am wanting to see my nephew again but dreading it aswell my sis talks about him all the time which i understand but it is as though now he is here all my pain should have gone  most of it has it weird it when she calls him MY SON and i'm mummy n dh is Daddy it just tears my heart in 2  I didnt feel this with my brothers kids so why this time  
Anyway enough of my drivvle. Am sorry i either never post or when i do i whine 

Huge hugs to all

LOL
Lou
     ​
shezvickymezjen


----------



## Frill

Oh, Lou      
I wish I had a magic wand to wave so that your sis could understand how you are feeling without you having to tell her or feel bad; and I'd also wave my magic wand over Al's work situation so you two could have more time together but still have the same amount of money!

Are there any good films on at the cinema that you could see this afternoon and switch off from things? Or maybe indulge in a really lovely chocky treat - not only do you deserve it but sounds like you need it.


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Just about to finish my break at work

Lou    right back at ya hun  
Dizzi ~ I hope you are feeling better soon hun  
Ceri ~    to you and lizzy. I hope that they find you some answers soon 


Love n Hugs to all, I am off out tonight for my great nephews birthday. OMG 5 years old, where has the time gone  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Horrifically stressed out today girls  

Won't be moving house tomorrow as we need another Shail test doing..... If the results at 10am tomorrow aren't "natural" we could be looking at another 5 weeks so i am homeless technically.


----------



## Ceri.

Afternoon all .... Just a quickie ...

Huge      to Lou and Dizzi

Frill ... here's ya daily dollop hunny. and a huge squishy hug too...


----------



## Fluffs

Saila    what's a shail test?    The house moving process has all changed since we sold a year ago....  I thought things were supposed to be more straight forward now?        

Lou    

Frill            

Sorry girls, it's all I can manage right now    Haven't sat down since I got out of bed this morning in case my back seized up.  Just struggled my way to the post office with A and the pushchair and thought a little rest might do me some good but I can feel my back twinging again so maybe it's best to keep moving for now as have a friend dropping by later and this place is a tip....  

Big     to everyone I missed

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Shellebell

Fluffs ~ Big gentle   hun

Saila ~   for them and    for you hun  

Frill ~     Have you decieded when during your busy weekend you were going to test 


Shelley 
Xxxxx


----------



## Frill

Oh Salia, you poor thing. Come here and have a huggle    I don't know what a Shail test is either! What is it and does everyone have to have one? 

Thanks for the dollops and scoops again girlies  

Shelle, I think I will test on Sunday morning as planned. Don't know how we're gonna cope with family in the evening though - either way. We're going to worry about that on Sunday and I'm just trying to put that to the back of mind. DH is going to tell his sister when she comes up tomorrow so that we can talk freely on Sat and also so she doesn't think I'm a lazy moo for not helping with the wallpapering! 

Fluffs what have you done to your back? Did I miss something?   Take care of yourself hon.

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening All
Thank you for the getr well wishes and hugs theyve helped! 
Although Ive started coughing again this last hour and its giving me pain to my chest/back 
I managed work, and on the way home remembered I was baby sitting Zak while SIL has her driving lesson, 
As crazy as it sounds I love spending time with him and today he fell asleep in my arms sadly every time I coughed I woke him and he gazed up at me the eyelids fluttered and back to sleep he went awww 
Anyway I cooked tea and played the sims before checking in here, so its off to bed shortly.

Lou   I hate you sounding so down, I wish you were home then I could drive up and give you a hug in person    

Salia  is the shail under the house red shale  I'm sorry this is going to make you homeless  are your parents able to put you up 

Fluffs another gentle  for you, are you taking painkillers  prehaps you should see the 

Shelly  - 

Amanda I love that tigger picture where/how did you find it 

Free I will start a new thread at the weekend, as I'm guessing your dial up struiggles at 30 pages  I hope you and bubs are OK

Nicky    you still up there 

Frill   


 To all chitter chatters 

~Dizzi~


----------



## freespirit.

Morning ladies , 
I think i'll start with a big group huggle  cause it seems a few people need one .

Saila  I'm so sorry to hear about your house problems , I don't understand the shail test , but i'm crossing my fingers that today will bring good news for you . Grrrrr  these people do not realise thi is peoples lifes they are messing with do they  I do hope you are not made homeless  have you got some contingency plans of where you could possibly stay and store stuff ? Wishing you lots of   

Ceri  and Lissy   I am sorry to hear that Lissy has had another seizure , gee it must be so scary and worrying . What do you have to do now ? Is there any pattern developing in the seizures ? Sending lots of    that there is no more 

Harts  It was nice that you had a glimmer of positive news about your sister , but also upsetting to hear about your brother and the pain he is in  I am sorry you have so many problems to deal with right now , especially as this should be a happy time for you looking forward to your bubs arriving . At leaset i suppose you are that side of the pond now , so you are able to be closer to your family and have real life hugs  I also hope you get your floor sorted soon  hows things going with the soliciter 

Dizzi  Get well soon hunni  Your Zak sounds a right little darling  Your right about our dial up struggling a bit with these 30 pages , it does take a little while  What are you up to this weekend ? A free weekend with no flu clinic 

Lou  I can understand how tough it must be being over in Ireland and having loads of time on your hands ....... Is there any type of hobbies you could get involved with , maybe making something in cross stitch ? just something to take your mind of the hours ticking by slowly ? or how about doing some type f voulenter (sp) work , if you are going to spen a olt of time over there it may help pass the time and you may also make a couple of friends too ? Just ideas hun 

Emily , so , have you started your mamoth shopping for blue thigs yet  I've got a great catalouge with some goergous babygrows in , with slogans on such as 'baby biker' 'when i grow up i'm gonna be a biker' & 'my dads a biker and i'm his cheif mechanic'  I think i'm gonna have to invest in a couple wether pink or blue 

Frill  Hunni you are sooooooooooooo nearly there , but then you know that don't you  Hang in there hun , i know the last couple of days can really start to send you  remember where i am if you need a chat too  Just incase you are getting any ideas i'm gonna post the    at the corner of your road , be warned they can hear the opening of a bathroom cabinet and the removal of pee sticks at 300 yards !!!  Sending tons of   

Fluffs ,   I'm sorry to hear you are feeling poorly too . Try and rest up ( when A lets you ) I hope your back is feeling better soon . Thankyou for the PM you sent me too 

Shell , How are you hunni ? I hope you had a good time at your great nephews birthday - bet that was lively  Have you put your 'official' job application in ? and by that i meant the one worded differently than the 'giz that job one' 

Mandy , I hope you are having a fab timeat the NEC bike show 

Suzie , how are you doing missis ? I think you are very busy these days with K2 and your house move , and thats why were not seeing you in Chitter land very much . Well even though were not seeing you very much i'm thinking of you , and hoping that things are going smoothly for you 

Nicky  Has that double news sank in yet ? Hope your doing ok , and that your not being too sick 

Shezza  It was nice to see you pop by , even though it was breifly  I hope all is well with you and your little ones .

Jen  Just incase you log on for a last look , I totally understand you needing some time out from FF , and i wish you all the best in all you do . We'll still be here when you wnat to come back to us 

Right love n hugs to them who i missed 

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shezza

Hiya,

Just a quickie, yet again!!

I have a free weekend cos Stinky & Chunk are with their dad so I promise I will do a proper catch up then!!

I think of you all so much & there is so much to catch up on with you all and with me too!!! 

Love u all!

Shezza

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters

First off apologies in advance if i miss someone but ians home and keeps disturbing me
Rol on tonight when hes back to work and um oh yeh i get bed to self      

Frill                                  
For testing on sunday we all have everything crossed for you

Ceri how is lissy so sorry she has had more probs, what has the dr said 

Harts    for your brother, how r u feeling hope your settling in your new home 

Free, hows u  reaching the 12 week mark, i recall it was such a relief to get there!
when do you next see the midwife hun,  for your nuchal scan today hope that you get to se bubs and they behave, btw i think your having a boy too! not sure why but just a feeling 

Nicky   is it sinking on yet 
has the sickness subsided

Dizzi how r u sweetie hope you are feeling much better!

Shezza lovely to hear from you hope you enjoy your weekend bet you wont know what to do with yourself!

Saila hope the house probs sort themselves out hun

jen   

Lou   to you too, you will soon be home sweetie

Mez, vicki hope your both ok 

Suzie hows u and k2, r u packing yet

Fluffs how r u and A

Amanda hope your doin ok

Sue hows u hun

SHelley hope your doing ok

big  to anyone i missed 

Nothing much to report here
Free, I personally havent bought anything blue     
Ian has bought 2 little sleepsuits blue and white striped obviously Disney ones (tigger) however, hes a bit miffed that i dont want Winnie the Pooh for the nursery   I showed him what i liked he said oooh dont like that (thats was weds) yesterday he was browsing and said oooh i like this one, the same one as i had showed him  
My mum rang last night and said to me have your bought anything today, i said no i think she thinks everytime i go out i will buy something now, she said that she is hoping to get a few bits this coming from the woman who said she wasnt buying anything before baby was born lol shes going to knit us some blue cardigans 

Also my parents own a caravan at the haven park in mablethorpe but due to dad not being in good health its getting hard to manage so they have the haven agent going to look and hoping they offer them what they offered last year (£1400) if so they parents are going to open an account for baby and put in £400, originally they offered to buy the cot, then it was the cot and changing unit and now the wardrobe too, if they get what they are hoping for the caravan they are giving me an extra £100 towards the bedding bless them 

I think the buying will start after christmas talking of which have to get ready to go and get MIL present with Ian

Back laters

Emxx


----------



## Fluffs

Em, what are mothers like eh?  I put a ban on mine buying anything until I had had my 20 week scan (I put a ban on everyone inc. myself..) and she still couldn't resist      

Just popping by to send some more dollops and scoops to Frill         and say hi to everyone.  Trying to catch up on chores and stuff whilst back is feeling ok.....

Hope everyone has a good weekend planned  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Hiya, thanks for all the messages for Lissy. She's ok today. Just hope the scans are gonna come through quickly.

Free ... I think youre gonna have a lil girlie! 

Frill ... How are ya today chuck? Not long to go now sweet. Keep the PMA going!   

Fluffs ... Sorry to hear about your back hun, get dh to give ya a nice massage! 

Nicky ... Have ya chilled out a bit yet hun? or are ya still in gobsmacked state?  you take it easy!

Dizzi ... How are ya today hun? Have you been taking anything for it? you've no excuse ya know! seeing where you work! Hope youre better than yesterday

Shezza ... Hiya you, glad to see ya back. Hows things with you then? Hope things are on the up for ya now. Hows Zak and Freya doing? All settled into the new house?

Sooze .. Oi! Hows the packing going? Sounds a bit chaotic at your end at the mo, just before xmas, and moving house? you is a mad un! Hows K2?

Sue ... Hiya! Hows things with you hun?

Harts ... hope youre settling in okay. Sorry to hear things arent good with family. Great news about your sis, but mega  for your brother, hope he gets some good news soon 

Well not much going on here this weekend, just the usual, keeping on top of housework etc (yawn) and got some mates coming over tonight for a bevvy. Hopefully it wont be a late un though. 
Enjoy your weekends


----------



## Suzie

just quicky as usual at the mo   

Frill - dollops of  to you ! 

Fluffs  -  hope the back is feeling a bit better today? and A's cough is settled!

Ceri  - give them a few days and chase chase chase the scans  make a nuisence of yourself until they give you a date 

Everything ok here  K2 is just fine and dandy  keeping me on my toes! 

should exchange contracts early next week all being well and wont believe it or start packing until then  so will have 10 days to do it all in  

love to all
will be on over the weekend for proper catchup  Have a pint calling later 

xx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well Thank F it's Friday, feel as thou I have been running round in circles these past few days  
Just have a "friend of a friend's" Ann Summers party tomorrow night and my best mates little un's 3rd birthday party gathering on Sun   So a pretty quiet weekend planned   
I might pop on while at the party tomorrow so you are all 'invited'  

Suzie ~ You like your hectic life don't you     Enjoy you one pint tonight 
Ceri ~ Glad Lissy is feeling a little better hun    Make sure you keep chasing them for the results  
Em ~ What are you like with the spending   

Hang on, DH is istalling something on my PC, hopefully will be back on for part 2


----------



## freespirit.

Evening ,
I just wanted to call by to say I had the nuchal scan today , it went very well  , measurements were great and there are no concerns with the baby   
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

hey ladies

I am here!   have time to read however not had much time to post- naughty   chitter chatter i am! 

Ceri- have a drink or 3 for me shabba!  

Free- hows thing going? has it sunk in yet? i love watching your ticker move up and hearing your preg news.

Shell- Enjoy the AS party and the little un's party. hows things with you?

Dizzi- hows the new job going?

Amanda- hows things in the NW? 

Heff-  congrats- enjoy

Shezza 

Lou F- hows you hun?

Frill- good luck for testing

Fluff- love the pic of your DS

Harts- hows the USA treating you?

Jen- how are you and Young James?

Mrs C- hey hun- hows u?

MRs R- hows the land of whisky and haggis?

Hi to anyone i missed (sowwy)

Cant believe its been 11weeks tomorrow since we were all in nottingham! 

We are going away tomorrow to visit some friends in the isle of wight and then off to visit some family- will be back end of next week! i will TRY and post more!

No news here about an matches YET!

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

HIya chitters

Just passing through

WOW is it really 11 weeks since i wasnt at the chitters meet     but yes must be 
perhaps its time to plan another 

Dizzi hope your ok honey

ceri big loves for you and lissy

Free fabby news that all went well with the nuchal

Have had a bad day had some sad news (family stuff)

I also have to go in twice for monitoring next week
My mw suggested a glucose tolerance test its come back sky high
Ians done my head in thinks i need to be in bed 24/7 
They say it could be why baby is showing ahead for dates and i will now be monitored 
Apparently its common upon pcos/high bmi pregnancys but at least they have caught it early and dealing with promptly

I also had a call today from my old gp which was lovely
he would like to be kept up to date and we have to let him know how we get along which is nice of him

Will pop in and do a bit of SD in morning
Emxx


----------



## Frill

Morning darlings

Thank you sooo much for the dollops, scoops and shed load of  and sticky vibes!

Free - I'm so glad the scan went okay yesterday. I was very worried as I didn't hear from you! Sorry, what a nosey, bossy chitterchatter I am.

This is just a short one as I wanted to give you all hugs this weekend. 

I'm doing okay, but scared of tomorrow morning. If I don't post tomorrow don't read anything into it because we haven't decided when we'll tell family WHEN (pma pma pma) it's a BFP. We got some really bad news yesterday, my sis had a m/c and so yesterday was really tough but as hard as it sounds I'm making myself focus positively. Both sis and DH have been very bossy of me and told me to put this first. And I know I have to. My sis is okay but obviously needs some time.

Right, I hope you all have lovely weekends. I will be thinking of you all over the next 24-48 hours!

Love you lots and thanks again
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs

Frill


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi

Just a quick one from me as still shattered from bike show yesterday which was fabulous but a v long day! 

Mez - Tell them to hurry up with your match, you're waiting!!  Enjoy your time in IOW don't let all those southerners get you down! 
Em - Sorry to hear about the Glucose Tests hun, at least they will monitor you properly now. Not long til young Pepper comes home now! 
Ceri - How is Lissy? OK I hope, no more fits?

Dizzy - I got that tigger off Glitter Graphics, he was v cute wasn't he? 
Frill - Sending you       hun for tomorrow.
Shezza - V nice to hear from you and get back 'ere and tell us what you been up to!    
Lou - Are you back from Ireland yet hun?
Free - Hope you're ok hun and taking it easy. I was thinking of you yesterday while wandering round NEC!  to everyone else, I need to go now as have jobs to do this morning. DH met his all-time bike racing hero yesterday so he floated back from NEC on  bless him! I've got to admit though even I was impressed to meet him! 

Ttfn

Axxxx


----------



## Ceri.

Free ... FAB news hun on the scan. 

Frill ...      keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow sweet. wishing very hard that you get a huge BFP. Will be thinking of you


----------



## Suzie

Free - fab news about your scan  

Frill - crossing everything for that positive result tomorrow 

Mandy - you sound as busy as me 

 and love to all

I have leaving drinks do for work mate tonight so off for one more pint 
K2 had his first hair cut today  looking mighty fine he is 

xx


----------



## Shezza

Well finally I am here, no kids  but having some me time.

Jeez, where the heck do I start??

*Suzie* ~ Great news on the house sale and so quick too!!!! Really hoping ours sells so quick but not looking that good so far!! Have a fabby night out and a good ole  for me too. We really mst catch up on MSN and soon hunny! 

*Ceri* ~ Oh my I am so sorry to hear about poor lil Lissy, really hope that you get some answers soon love. Give the lil darlin a massive kiss from us all chuck!! 

*Mandy* ~ Really hope things with you are AOK, I bet you are shatterd after the bike show but I know you had good fun though  

*Frill* ~ ALL my lucy wishes are being sent to you hun, I have a good feeling ya know, I mean, look at what is happening with the chatterers recently 

*Em* ~ Wow hun, a lil boy huh? Many many  babes, I am thrilled to the bone for you both. I really am!! You take care of yourself 

*MJ* ~ Hope you have a great time on the Isle of Wight, you meeting up with Leanne?? She has had an op on thurs though so maybe she aint up to it. Got everything crossed that you get that placement soon chuck 

*Free* ~ Hey up me duck  really chuffed that the nuchal went well. Your gonna be a mummy Free  I am so happy for you 

*Shelle* ~ So, an Anne Summers party huh?!? Do enjoy, oh BTW I can recommend the new rabbit 'wave'  

*Harts* ~ Hope you are now getting settled, another lil boy huh? I can't believe how far on you are now  

*Dizzi* ~ You feeling better now chucky egg?? I do hope so. 

*Fluffs* ~ How's that gorgeous lil boy of yours? And you of course? 

*Saila* ~ Just a massive  for you love!! 

*Nicky* ~ Many many  sweetie, I am totally over the moon for you both and  twins too  You so deserve this babes!! 

*Lou* ~  hi sweetie 

If I missed anyone then I am sorry  but hope you are all well and enjoying life!! 

*ME..................................................*

Well, as some of you know me & Nay tried again but unfortunately it didn't work  so I am now officially a single parent. The last few months I have just concentrated on our new house, getting it all straight and spending some quality time with the two most inportant people in my life, Zak & Freya! My love for them has quadrupled in these last few months and even though I knew I loved them unconditionally, I know now that THEY are my future.

Our house is fully decorated, apart from the kitchen, so we are all enjoying a fresh, colourful new house. The old house is up for sale, we have had a few viewings but nothing much has come of them yet  I know it isn't the best time to sell a house but it's got to be done, sooner rather than later.

To top off my s***tiest year ever (apart from the birth of Freya), my Grandad passed away last friday  He was 89, lived in a home, didn't know anyone through Alzhiemers and just existed BUT he is now in peace. His funeral is on Wednesday and because he was a Sargeant Major in the Army he is having a lone bugeler (sp) playing the Last Post when his coffin is lowered into the grave 

I have made the first steps in starting divorce proceedings too. My solicitor has 'advised' me not to name HER in it but did also say that because he was working for me will do anything that I ask him to (within reason obviously) so I am now not sure whether to name her or not? Anyone got any advice? I want to name her because in all honesty I believe she is part of my marriage breakdown and played a major part in it. The thing that really annoyed me though is that he said there isn't a lot I could do with stopping her seeing my children, now, Nay denies it completely but I firmly believe that they are still seeing each other BUT I do NOT want her to see them, is that unfair of me?? She has taken my husband away from me, she isn't taking them as well  He said that the courts would see it that they were in a stable relationship and think that that would be good for them rather than him seeing a different woman from week to week GRRR it gets me so mad to think that!!

Other than that, I am feeling much more positive about life now, believe me, I have been through some dark times but am slowly getting there. I take each day as it comes, try to smile and have a laugh each day and most importantly, tell & show my children that I love them every single day!!! They are both so innocent in this mess & I wouldn't wish this on either of them, it isn't their fault.

Ohhhhh my ickle boy is 3 on tuesday too  the time has gone so damn quick though, really cant believe it!! He starts nursery in April too  we went to visit on thursday and bless him, he didn't want to leave  I think he is going to love it there. My ickle boy is growing up 

Anyway, that was a major catch up and I do apologise sincerely for not being here through everyone's ups and downs!! I do love you all, ya know!!! 

With love as always

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Shezza

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased to see you posting here hun! 

I am really pleased to hear you sounding so positive about your future.  I can fully understand why you want to name the spiteful witch but what purpose would it serve hun?  It would just make things between you and Nay so much more tense and that's not in the best interests of the Children.  I would feel just the same and I agree, I think she's played a huge part in the demise of your marriage but hun, remember God doesn't pay his debts in money and she will get her comeuppance one of these fine days!   I'd leave her out of it just to try and keep things on an even keel with Nay - but of course, you must do what's in your heart hun!

Can't believe Zak is 3 next week, how quick has time gone?  Bless him, I hope you have a lovely day for his birthday.

Well Done on getting going on the Divorce proceedings you'll really benefit from the "closure" that this will bring and the futures bright for all 3 of you I know it is!   As for her and Nay, well they deserve each other and believe me no good will come of it in the end! 

Take care hunny

Amanda xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shezza

Amanda 





Shez

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Evening , 
Just a quick one ,

Shezza  how lovely to see you posting , although you still have a lot to get through , you seem focused and positive about the future which is great  You have done sooo well to get here hunni  I think as ever Mandy said wise words regarding you question in naming the witch .

Frill , Firstly I am so sorry to hear about your sisters devistating news 


Frill said:


> Free - I'm so glad the scan went okay yesterday. I was very worried as I didn't hear from you! Sorry, what a nosey, bossy chitterchatter I am.


I did tx you hunni  I sent you babys picture too  So don't know where that went  Your not a nosey bossy chitterchatter , your my m8  
I will be thinking of you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much tomorrow morning , and i will say a prayer for you tonight that you get a good result , i so want to see a BFP here for you    It will be killing me waiting to find out tomorrow  -  mate !!!

Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Shezza* its lovely to see you posting and I am so pleased your taking control and getting stronger, as to naming the witch, if your divorce is going ahead then dont worry about naming her, is my opinion

*Free* Fantastic news on your nuchal scan can you text me a piccy too 

*Amanda* glad you enjoyed the bike show.

*MJ* lovely to see you post, my new Job is going well, a bit lonely at times, but I am enjoying the fresh challenges and every weekend off

*Frill* Well test day is almost here,  
I hope that you know we are all sat on the edge of our seats 
for your BIG  anouncement Tommorow
PMA all the way hun​
              ​
​
[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## Ceri.

Frill ... I know i've said it earlier but........

       

*GOOD LUCK HUN*

      ​


----------



## AmandaB1971

Good Luck for Tomorrow Frill, I'll be thinking of you 

(Sorry about Garfield but he was the only Orange Good Luck Graphic I could find!  )

                     

  

Axxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Amanda - Garfeild is cool! and ORANGE  
we need a graphic designer on FF 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Fluffs

Frill, sending you my bestest bucket sized scoopy dollop thing of luck for tomorrow           

Shezza,   great to see you posting and sounding so positive.  I say go with your heart (but listen to aunty Mandy's advice too, she's a wise woman  )

Ooo Garfield, now he's a blast from my youth (bit like the Purple Ronnie Chrimbo cards I found today      )

Hello Dizzi, Free, Mandy, Ceri and everyone I missed.  Back is feeling much better now (98% maybe?) and even ventured out today to the supermarket - mainly because I decided it was December and I needed mince pies        

Right, off to finish my cuppa and then off to bed as shattered (or maybe that's the two large glasses of wine I just had      )

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Ceri.

Fluffs said:


> Right, off to finish my cuppa and then off to bed as shattered (or maybe that's the two large glasses of wine I just had   )
> 
> Fluffs xxx


  tut tut fluffs!



Fluffs said:


> (but listen to aunty Mandy's advice too, she's a wise woman )


yes she's better than ask the woman in the star/mirror and that denise woman off this morning! You need to set up a website mandy! www.askmandyowtforsoundadvice.com!


----------



## Harts

Hi girls,

Frill                           loads of positive vibes for you hun.  I have everything crossed for you.  Sorry to hear about your sis   

Fluffs- glad to see that your back is better.  Did you get some mince pies then?

Mandy- glad that you enjoyed the bike show.  Get some rest!

Free- great news about the nuchal hun.  I bet bubs has grown quite a bit since last week

Dizzi- what are you doing with yourself during the weekend then?  Glad to hear the job is going well.  Hope you are feeling better

Ceri-  Really hope that the scan comes through for Lissi soon.  I really hope it is something that she will just grow out of. Take care hun

Shezza- great to see you posting.  Sorry to hear about your granddad sweetie.  You are very strong and your little uns are very lucky to have you.  I can't believe how far along I am either! OMG how did Zak get to be nearly 3?

Em- sorry to hear about the glucose results but at least they will be keeping an eye on you. Aww your old gp is lovely

Suzie- Hope you had a great night out.  Wow, that sale has gone really quick!  Fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly

Saila- sorry to hear about the shail test.  I really hope it gets sorted soon hun

Lou- hope things are getting a little easier.  WHen are you coming back to England?

MJ- have a great time on the Isle of Wight.  Hope you are okay

Vicki- how are you?  Are you handmaking all your xmas cards?

Shelley- I hope you enjoy the Ann Summers party and the birthday party too.  I can't think of two parties that could be anymore different!

Jen- thinking of you hun

Sue- hope you are okay.  What is the weather like there?

Nicky- hope you and your precious cargo are okay.  When is your next scan?

I hope I didn't miss anyone.  really sorry if I did

As for me...  We are doing okay.  We have been advised by our solicitor to get someone else to do the floor.  It looks like it is going to court!  Seems so stupid over floor!  We had someone to measure up and give us a quote and also had to lie to him and ask him to measure where the new carpet was put in (said we didn't like it and we wanted to replace it-- whether or not he believed us I don't know cuz you can tell it is brand new).  Anyway the measurement came to 725 square feet-- slightly different from the 1040 square feet that the w***er is trying to charge us for.  Our solicitor hasn't mentioned this to his solicitor though because that is going to be his winning argument!  I have never been to court in my life and neither has dh.  I still can't believe all of this because America is well known for its customer service and I don't know how this guy is still in business with the service that he provides!

Things are starting to get a bit real here! I am due 7 wks today!  

It has snowed for most of the day today but now it has turned into a sleet/ice storm   Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer but it is supposed to rain so I guess everything is going to be slush.

Nothing else new

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

You lot have had me nearly in tears reading all your posts. 
I feel so blessed to have the chitter chatters in my life. 
I am convinced that without you, I wouldn't have got a BFP!​

  ​
OMG.

I think our new home should something like THE POSITIVE POWER OF THE CHITTER CHATTERS!

It hasn't sunk in. You guys are the first to know! I love you!

PS Shezza - brilliant to have you posting here again.


----------



## Martha Moo

*FRILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

oh honey i just checked for news

there was nothing and then i saw you had posted

I am over the moon for you sweetheart i really am

sat here in       for you but oh so happy ones

    

so happy for you and dh

you must be on 

Enjoy every moment of this precious time

Love Em and *


----------



## freespirit.

*[size=18pt]FRILL
Fantastic news 
OMG Sweetheart 
 WOO HOO 
 CONGRATULATIONS 
I am sooooooooooooo happy for you 
Your gonna be a mummy 
WELL DONE *​


----------



## Fluffs

Frillllllllllll........  Fandabbytastic news hun, I am sooooo pleased              Congratulations!          

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Harts

Morning girls (it is 4.15 a.m here!)

Frill-- am soooooo happy for you hun. Am sat here in tears of joy.  Congrats! Take it easy and enjoy hun   

Okay girls, who is next in line for tx that was at the meet and sat in the chair?  We are 3 for 3!

I think next chitter chatter meet might have to be a repeat in notts!  Don't think I will be able to make it though.

What a freak storm last night--- first snowed all day, then turned to sleet/ice.  We also had thunder and lightning.  I have never know thunder and lightning during snow!  I have to admit I was a bit scared!

Nothing else new

lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## custard

Had to come and check.    

              

Well done Frill and dh!

Lots of love,
Jen
xxxxx


----------



## Ceri.

*Frillypops .........                                                                                                                                  

CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!!!!! FABTASTIC!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOO CHUFFED FOR YOU AND DH *


----------



## DizziSquirrel

FRILL 
​
    ​
New Home up next . . .


----------



## AmandaB1971

Frill that's fantastic news hun! Wooooohoooooooo!!!!

Take care

Axxxx​


----------



## DizziSquirrel

New Home This Way . . .
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121746.msg1749246#msg1749246


----------

